# What is your Disney shameful secret?



## Stacy's a freak

I have never seen DUMBO!   

Anyone else?


----------



## indians3452

I dont tell my guy friends I'm a disney fanatic. I just feel weird about it. God I love disney though.


----------



## Stacy's a freak

yup, that's understandable.


----------



## KatMark

I really DESPISE Stitch.


----------



## disney-inspired

I've only been once!
and it was in 2006!


----------



## nurse.darcy

I have never invited a "boyfriend" to share my experience. . .lol


----------



## deltachi8

*Very few* people know (outside of the disboards itself) that i met my fiance right here on the dis!


----------



## SandraVB79

I hate the Poly
I don't "get" Epcot
I think Aurora is a witch with a B (so does my brother)
And I despise Stitch.


There you go!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

I have no desire to ever ride EE again.  I just don't like it.


----------



## Stacy's a freak

This is fun 

I don't really like AK.     I'm bored there (with the exception of The Festival of the Lion King).


----------



## jeanigor

I don't like to watch Magic Kingdom parades. But I am glad most everyone else does.


----------



## kapoof

i find the pirate ride very boring and i didn't enjoy the lion king show!  i also have yet to see the tiki room.


----------



## Jamie77

I've never seen Fantasia.


----------



## LKLush

-No true desire to see Fantasmic, but "the other" is forcing me
--The only shows I'm remotely interested in seeing are Festival of the Lion King, Nemo (which I haven't seen yet) and the motorsports/car show at MGM (which I saw)
---MK doesn't hold a 'special place' in my heart - but I  AK - I'm an animal nut and could watch the cheetahs all day.


----------



## TaraPA

If I never go on IASW again it will be too soon...

Never been to a rope drop.

Never had a Dole Whip.


----------



## Stacy's a freak

TaraPA said:


> If I never go on IASW again it will be too soon...
> 
> Never been to a rope drop.
> 
> Never had a Dole Whip.



oooo - I have to say that the Dole Whip is mega-yummy.


----------



## ReaderGirl

Hi all.

I don't like roller coasters!      No way.  When I tell people I'm going to Disney, those who've never been say "If you don't like roller coasters, what do you do at Disney World?"  (Can't imagine.)

My other Disney secret is that I just didn't get into into Hollywood Studios.  It seemed to lack a good layout, and the tone just felt sort of non-Disney to me.  The Magic Kingdom seems to be all about childhood dreams, EPCOT about the future (or at this point, sort of a retro version of the future) and the global village, and of course, Animal Kingdom is about animals and nature, but the Studios seemed to just be about unfocused entertainment.  

But!  If you're way into Hollywood Studios, to each his or her own.  Go enjoy yourself!     And rest assured, I'm going to give Studios another try the next time I'm there.  Who knows?  Maybe this time I'll "get it."  

Before I sign off,  I gotta throw in that I love about everything else at Disney!  
ReaderGirl


----------



## kat3668

Ok here goes....

I think Illuminations is BORING  
I rode EE 20 something times on EMH my last trip......(joked with the cast members and asked if there was a 12 step program for this ride) 
I dont get what the big deal is about POTC 
Dole whips make me sick 
Not a fan of DHS and have never seen the Motorcars parade!


----------



## dizluvah

Love this thread!

I have never sat and watched a parade

I have never seen the Indiana Jones Stunt Show or the Lights, Motor Action show at DHS - we tend to leave that park shortly after arriving

DH and I don't like Fantasmic

We have never been to a rope drop (its always on the list for each trip)

I have never been to Tom Sawyers Island

I have never been on Kali River Rapids


----------



## suzycute

I just don't "get" Fantasmic - we waited one and a half hours to see it - what a waste - yet I could see Illuminations every night and not get bored - I love the music, symbolism and never fail to get "teary" each time.  Each to their own!!


----------



## CandleontheWater

Animal Kingdom is my Favorite park

I prefer Lemonaide slushes to Dole whips

I hate Winne the Pooh

I like the new desent to Spaceship Earth

I don't get the hype over Le Cellier


----------



## CandleontheWater

Oh- and Kat3668- I totally agree about Illuminations, I think that the globe is a total snooze.  I liked the previous version of Illuminations much better- there were more fireworks!


----------



## suzimar57

never seen illuminations or fantasmik.


----------



## Sammyjo

I don't like all the Characters in a costume at Disney!


----------



## maux

Mine is that I am stalking Donald Duck. My goal is to get my picture with him in every costume he wears. Got him in Mexico on this past trip. I often wonder if he has caught on yet.....


maux


----------



## BelleIsLost

maux said:


> Mine is that I am stalking Donald Duck. My goal is to get my picture with him in every costume he wears. Got him in Mexico on this past trip. I often wonder if he has caught on yet.....
> 
> 
> maux



My shameful secret is that I do not like the parades or Illuminations at Epcot


----------



## KirklandTutu

I've never seen the fireworks from the hub or main street...so I've never seen Tink or the light shows...and I'm ok with that!

I find Fantasmic to be annoying.

We always watch Illuminations...but I don't remember that much because I've always been toasted.

I hate parades.

Disneyland is my favorite park, and Magic Kingdom my least.  In fact, I would be ok going to WDW and not going to Magic Kingdom.

I don't like Dole Whips...and Turkey Legs freak me out.


----------



## DisneyDreams21

Turkey legs freak me out too (tried one once and had to get a napkin to politely spit it out--if there's such a polite way) 

As much as I love all things Disney, last trip it wasn't until the 4th day that I made it to a park (I love the Disney resorts a lot) 

Tower of Terror scares me (I did it twice but will go on R & R or EE 100 times in a row before I ever get on that freefall again)


----------



## fakereadhed

I fell asleep during Festival of the Lion King. I just couldn't stay awake- it bored me to tears.


----------



## MousekaMaddi

altho I sit thru it every trip, Im not a fan of Illuminations, at all, i usually find a quiet spot till its over.........sorry, 

never tried a turkey leg


----------



## Ennazus8810

I don't like Illuminations or Fantasmic.  

I have never been to Tom Sawyer's Island.

I don't like the hot dog's from Casey's.


----------



## mickeymommy3

I don't like Minnie Mouse very much, I actually never took my picture with her until my kids forced me.  But Mickey he is my man!!!


----------



## Safari Queen

CandleontheWater, we were separated at birth...agree, agree, agree!


----------



## bgbodnar

I don't care for Animal Kingdom-never spend more than a few hours the whole trip there.


----------



## 10_Kyle_10

-  Ive never had a Dole Whip.

-  I spend too much money on Beer at Epcot mmm Beer...

-  Im upset disney did away with the "yard of Beer"...

-  I hate Strollers...

-  I love people who videotape while walking around...must be awesome to see the backs of peoples heads.

-  I hate parades...but I do them cause the lady loves them.  Shh shes doesnt know that!

-  I wish Pleasure Island was better...

-  Ive never been at rope Drop.

-  I miss River Country/swimming in bay lake...


----------



## ttester9612

Never seen Fantasmic; Never eaten a Dole Whip; Never been on any of the roller coasters nor TOT.   Love Soarin'; miss Discovery Island


----------



## Stacy's a freak

mickeymommy3 said:


> I don't like Minnie Mouse very much, I actually never took my picture with her until my kids forced me.  But Mickey he is my man!!!



Totally agree.  I mean, what is UP with her high-pitched voice?  Mickey's voice in endearing.  Minnie's voice just makes me want to slap her


----------



## fakereadhed

Stacy's a freak said:


> Totally agree.  I mean, what is UP with her high-pitched voice?  Mickey's voice in endearing.  Minnie's voice just makes me want to slap her



Your Disney secret is that you want to have a smack down with Minnie.  How embarrassing if you lose though.


----------



## twotoohappy

Turkey Legs are nasty! Never had one, never will!
(those turkey leg pushers scare me  )
Don't really like the hundred acre woods crew (sorry Barb )
I can't stand when kids are allowed to drive their parents ECV's
Heely's in the park - grrrrrrrr
I'm still missing the Epcot parade and the Hunchback Show
The Stitch Ride was a waste of money
The Globe ride in Epcot is my "napping" ride in Aug. to get out of the heat 
I need to be in a 12 step program for Jellyrolls (other than that, I'm an angel)

Great idea for a thread


----------



## tinkbutt

I stare in wonder like a four year old at the fireworks 

I cry at a disney commercial if it's been too long 

I know almost too much about disney

I'm mad that my dad no longer works in WDW

probably many more!!!


----------



## Trixie19

I want to throw things at, kick and trip people who do NOT sit down for fireworks in the MK especially if we are around the hub or down Main Street USA. They are up in the AIR PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!!! You will NOT see them ANY BETTER than you would sitting down. (and you block it for little kids!!!)


----------



## tinkbutt

Oooooo my number one even when in public but especially when at WDW parents who hit and yell at there children for being children!!!!!! 

they are excited of course they are gonna be a little wound up, there is a better way to control them!!!!!!!


----------



## ratherbe@Disney

Huge secret.. never thought I'd tell anyone. Trip before last or maybe 2 trips ago I didn't feel the "magic". I thought my romance with Disney was over. Good thing though our last trip Oct 2007 was wonderful and I cried when we had to leave. I can't wait to get back!! Can we go now?


----------



## tinkbutt

ratherbe@Disney said:


> Huge secret.. never thought I'd tell anyone. Trip before last or maybe 2 trips ago I didn't feel the "magic". I thought my romance with Disney was over. Good thing though our last trip Oct 2007 was wonderful and I cried when we had to leave. I can't wait to get back!! Can we go now?



right there with you on that but I always cry when leaving disney


----------



## LKLush

tinkbutt said:


> Oooooo my number one even when in public but especially when at WDW parents who hit and yell at there children for being children!!!!!!



Okay, so I'm not a parent, so I can't exactly relate, but it seems that there WOULD be a better way to discipline your child if they're getting out of hand.  AND/OR you KNOW they're going to be wound up and so you mentally prepare yourself beforehand and learn to step back and calm down before becoming "that" parent at WDW.


----------



## EltonJohn

disney-inspired said:


> I've only been once!
> and it was in 2006!



Same here, but it was back in 1987  

Here's my secret: I think Pirates is boring


----------



## EltonJohn

Here's my bigger secret:

I don't like Mickey Mouse.  I'm a huge Donald Duck fan. 

Oh, and I probably won't go to WDW for at least 10+ years.


----------



## AprilShower

This is a fun idea! Here are mine:

- I don't care for Illuminations
- I really don't like the Contemporary
- The Spectromagic guys at the beginning really freak me out (the new ones aren't as bad as the old ones)
- I've never been on the Jungle Cruise


----------



## disneyismyname

My big secrets are....

--I didnt like Illuminations either! Pretty boring.

--I dont like Mission Space (mostly because I almost chucked up my lunch on that ride!)


----------



## CinRell

I've only seen part of Wishes and honestly? thought it was disappointing... If I never see it, that will be "ok".

I think Illuminations is one of the worst night shows ever.

I do NOT like MGM (dis studios or whatever they're calling it this year) aside from 1 or 2 rides... I think it looks dirty and not much to do/see .. the only reason I go back is Fantasmic

I am not a huge fan of AK. I worked at a zoo and some of their exhibits are mediocre at best (where animals are kept).  

Spectro guys scare me too (old and new) as I"m terrified of clowns and these are like clowns from outer space (the worst kind of clowns, don't you know?).  I think spectro is a sad shadow of the main street electrical parade.

I LIKE the stitch ride!

I LOVE the parades at MK... but the ones at AK and MGM seem lame and cheap to me and I skip them (see them but don't stay and watch).  

I MISS the parade at epcot MADLY!
_even though I only saw it once_

Wow. I sound awful in this post .. I do LOVE disney and adore EVERYTHING MK, Epcot and DTD


----------



## acm563

Wow....hmmm...I have been trying to think of any shameful disney secret....lol
The only thing I can think of is I really dont like Mission Space that much because I truly do get dizzy on spinny things. I wouldnt dream of not doing the orange team as my son would be dismayed but I think the next time I go totally solo (which should be Sept) I am going to try it on the green team and wuss out just to see what the difference is. 
My last disney secret is that aside from my son and Marie I really dont like sharing WDW with others..male or female....because everytime I do the other party is either whiney about the heat, the crowds etc etc, or they dont like any of the rides. I have been 5 times with others and everytime I would say never again and then someone else would convince me to take them.... After the last person backing out on me in March(which was a relief) I vowed I will never take anyone else that does not appreciate Disney as much as I do, unless they finance the vacation, and even then if they are being pains I will go off solo....


----------



## SteveInBrooklyn

I don't really like disney movies.


----------



## poohhappy1

It took having 11 family members sprawled out on the grass in EPCOT begging to go back to the pool for me to realize that not everyone can (or should) tour commando style.   So now I go on solo trips....  

I had one Dole Whip and it made me very ill. 

Also, I hate roller coasters and have never been on any in WDW.


----------



## srwarden1928

Ive never seen a parade or fireworks show at Disney and have no desire to see either.

Ive never been to Tom Sawyers Island.

I dont appreciate having my ankle rammed repeatedly with a stroller when I am trying to look at something in a shop.


----------



## NH_Bubba

I don't Like Stitch - The movie or the ride.
I really miss the Alien Encounter.

Don't like Mission Space. Spinning rides kill me.

I don't like that Plesure Island allows KIDS.


----------



## buena vista

great thread

I cry at the American Adventure.. every time.

I've never had a Dole Whip

I've never had a turkey leg (and I like the dark meat lol!)

I've never had a glowtini

I'm a single digit golfer who lost a game of miniature golf at Fantasia Gardens to my 8 year old nephew.


----------



## jellydisney

I love Disney. I don't like children.

Kind of ironic, huh?


----------



## rebecca06261

fakereadhed said:


> I fell asleep during Festival of the Lion King. I just couldn't stay awake- it bored me to tears.



 Me TOO!!!!  I hated it!  Okay- here are my shameful secrets
1) I sing the MNSSHP "Boo to You" song and "Enchanted" songs while sitting at my desk (I'm in law-enforcement)
2) I love EE but can't stand AK.
3) Dole Whips make me gag
4) I paid a fellow disser to mail to me a CD that you can only get at WDW
5) I don't like all of the characters roaming around the park either-it's become a little too expected.
6) I miss River Country

***This is so free-ing!! I feel like I'm in group therapy!


----------



## Momto4boys

I've only been there once and there was very little that I didn't LOVE

However..

I will never ride Space Mountain again. I thought I would have whiplash!

I will also never ride IASW..well maybe if my little ones really want to but OMG it's sooo boring and cheesy! I hated it!


----------



## MousekaMaddi

dirty little secrets of a 40somethinger having done 20 trips, 8 of them in the last 2 yrs...
in 20 trips I have never ridden the Liberty Belle riverboat
have never been to Tom Sawyers island
hate stitch and his ludicrous ride
avoid Illuminations due to boredom.

thats it, Im clean!


----------



## Redbudlover

I dislike the Studios - a lot. It feels dirty and unkempt to me. I like 
Tot but you have o go to the Studios to ride it. Love Brown Derby, so it is Tot and dinner and I'm gone

Teacups make me sick, but I love coasters. The parades at MK are the only ones I watch. Love AK most of all, except for the parade. I just float along there loving every part of it. Something about the ambiance - especially on rainy days.

And my most serious secret of all is that I go to Disney to eat. I fit my whole schedule around my ADRs and various tours... Thank God for deluxe dining!!!


----------



## NJGuy3

Some of my shameful secrets that come to mind:
I've never ridden on the Teacups.
I've never been to Tom Sawyer's Island.
I've never ridden the carrrousel at MK.
I don't like Stich's Great Escape.
I always look forward to riding the Monorail more than anything else... 

Still too early in the morning for my brain to be fully functioning...lol...I'm sure I can think of more.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

NJGuy3 said:


> Some of my shameful secrets that come to mind:
> I've never ridden on the Teacups.
> I've never been to Tom Sawyer's Island.
> I've never ridden the carrrousel at MK.
> I don't like Stich's Great Escape.
> I always look forward to riding the Monorail more than anything else...
> 
> Still too early in the morning for my brain to be fully functioning...lol...I'm sure I can think of more.



Wow Leo! Same here for all of those!! Except I look forward to riding Space Mountain more than the Monorail!


----------



## NJGuy3

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Wow Leo! Same here for all of those!! Except I look forward to riding Space Mountain more than the Monorail!



Cool.

Tracy, nothing beats the monorail!  lol


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

NJGuy3 said:


> Cool.
> 
> Tracy, nothing beats the monorail!  lol



OK I'll make sure I ride it in May and try to find it better than Space Mountain.... I'll let ya know...lol


----------



## Simba's Mom

I've got two about food.  I had a Dole Whip once, didn't "get" it-I much prefer the strawberry swirls at Enchanted Grove.  Also, I had a Kaki Gori just once, I much prefer the Raspas at home.  Epcot needs a raspa stand!


----------



## acourtwdw

I cry like a baby when we first get to MK and I see the castle!

I don't like the Stitch attraction (I love Stitch) and when it was Alien Encounter, I was scared!

Caro of Progress is one of my favorites!

I don't like Dole Whips but love pineapple!

Can't wait to do Deluxe Dining in Sept.  Arranged my park days around my ADR's!


----------



## Mr. Snail

I only had a Dole Whip on my most recent trip, and would not have known about them if I hadn't read about them here.

I liked the Dole Whip but thought it was just ok.

It's getting to the point that in this thread, at least, liking the Stitch ride would be the secret.  I kind of do, mainly because I like how smoothly he moves.

I think the Electrical Water Pageant is kind of cheesy in a low tech, low key kind of way..but I like it specifically because if that.

I love Figment.

I like the drawing class at the Hollywood Studios even though it's pretty much  the closest thing to formal training in drawing I've ever had, and I'm terrible at it.

I miss the Mister Toad ride.

I think I might have noticed the "secret" way into the Animal Kingdom by way of the Rainforest Cafe at a time when the turnstiles weren't up, years ago on a college spring break trip.  I didn't look closer to take advantage because of my nagging since of honesty.

On my most recent trip, I repeatedly walked into the Japanese pavilion at EPCOT because I thought it was so funny hearing the greeters give their loud "(insert a few Japanese words). Welcome to Japan!" greeting.  I hope they're still there...


----------



## acm563

Since so many mention the Stitch Ride I guess I must have another shameful secret because I love it...probably not the actual ride so much as Stitch . I can sit there and do the whole monologue as I have listened to my son do his impression of it for so many years now. I cover my nose when he eats the chili dog(now I do think that part is gross) and at the end you will hear me saying "Cinderella your Prince is here"!  That is my favorite thing in the whole ride.


Sorry Leo, while I like the monorail and love riding up front on it my son and I both comment that it smells like a urinal everytime you get on it and we keep threatening to bring air fresheners and hang one in the cars


----------



## CinRell

Mr. Snail I love your sig!  The house that was filmed in is near where I live.  They've refurbed it and opened it for tours. I went once and met the guy who delivered the "fra-gi-le" package.  He still lives on that block and was hired as an extra.












Sorry for the hijack.


----------



## sand2270

CinRell said:


> Mr. Snail I love your sig!  The house that was filmed in is near where I live.  They've refurbed it and opened it for tours. I went once and met the guy who delivered the "fra-gi-le" package.  He still lives on that block and was hired as an extra.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the hijack.




oh my god that's awesome!!!


----------



## NJGuy3

CinRell said:


> Mr. Snail I love your sig!  The house that was filmed in is near where I live.  They've refurbed it and opened it for tours. I went once and met the guy who delivered the "fra-gi-le" package.  He still lives on that block and was hired as an extra.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the hijack.



I luv 'A Christmas Story'.
Why do all these little interesting tidbits take place in Ohio? Cindy, you're right...maybe I should move to Ohio and give it a try... 

I too apologize for the hijack.


----------



## Mr. Snail

CinRell said:


> Mr. Snail I love your sig!  The house that was filmed in is near where I live.  They've refurbed it and opened it for tours. I went once and met the guy who delivered the "fra-gi-le" package.  He still lives on that block and was hired as an extra.



A Christmas Story is probably my favorite movie, either that or The Lion King.  It's so rare to find a Christmas movie that isn't sappy and manipulative.  Lately they've dropped all pretense of being otherwise and are mostly made-for-TV.

And just so we can keep talking about dirty Disney secrets, I was disappointed when they rejuvenated the Odyssey Center at Epcot because it had the only public restroom where I could feel comfortable "taking a seat" without anyone else coming in.  No one else seemed to know it was there.

I discovered Japan's Pocky sticks at Disney.


----------



## Hakunaa Matata

i haven't been back since 1985


----------



## rebecca06261

Hakunaa Matata said:


> i haven't been back since 1985



I think it's time you take advantage of Free Dining and plan yourself a trip!


----------



## CinRell

NJGuy3 said:


> I luv 'A Christmas Story'.
> Why do all these little interesting tidbits take place in Ohio? Cindy, you're right...maybe I should move to Ohio and give it a try...
> 
> I too apologize for the hijack.




We'll go see the house when you come visit


----------



## Simba's Mom

I just thought of another shamefull Disney secret.  It concerns Devine in the AK-she creeps me out.  I'm not interested in seeing her again, actually I'd avoid it.  I don't know why that is, but I shudder!


----------



## sand2270

CinRell said:


> We'll go see the house when you come visit



I just remembered something.  My best friend lived in LA for a while.  I went to visit her and she took me to a club in LA one night.  We met the guy who played the kid who gets his tongue stuck to the pole.  He looks exactly the same.

Guess that was a hijack also...


----------



## wdwgypsy

Glad I read the thread before I posted I could have really embarassed myself.  

OK I may get booted after this one but........



I don't like Mickey Mouse.   Never has been in my group of favorite Disney Characters.


----------



## diznee25

I absolutley love listening to the "announcer guy" on the Disney buses and monorail.   

I dislike tonga toast and don't understand the hype.  (But I'm glad I tried it.)

I hate figment!   

I get goose bumps during Mickey's PhilharMagic.

My DH and I prefer visiting Disney World during the most crowded times, like Christmas week!   

diznee25


----------



## Jamie77

acm563 said:


> I really dont like sharing WDW with others..male or female....because everytime I do the other party is either whiney about the heat, the crowds etc etc, or they dont like any of the rides. I have been 5 times with others and everytime I would say never again and then someone else would convince me to take them.... After the last person backing out on me in March(which was a relief) *I vowed I will never take anyone else that does not appreciate Disney as much as I do, unless they finance the vacation, and even then if they are being pains I will go off solo*....



Sounds like a page out of my Disney diary...that's another shameful Disney secret.  I keep a Disney diary.


----------



## acm563

Jamie77 said:


> Sounds like a page out of my Disney diary...that's another shameful Disney secret.  I keep a Disney diary.


Nothing wrong with that at all


----------



## Julie*

Shameful Secrets:

I am going to WDW in January to run the 1/2 marathon and am so excited about my first solo trip that my husband told me that his feelings are hurt. 

I do not like turkey legs and churros don't hold the same magic now that I can get them at Costco for $1.00. 

Splash Mountain terrifies me.

I don't really like the parades. It's hard for me to just sit and watch them.

I don't like Jungle Cruise very much.  I must say though that this stems from my days as a cast member and my roommate had to learn the script and made me listen to it over and over and over and over....you get the idea.


----------



## NH_Bubba

Julie* said:


> Shameful Secrets:
> 
> I am going to WDW in January to run the 1/2 marathon and am so excited about my first solo trip that my husband told me that his feelings are hurt.
> 
> I do not like turkey legs and churros don't hold the same magic now that I can get them at Costco for $1.00.
> 
> Splash Mountain terrifies me.
> 
> I don't really like the parades. It's hard for me to just sit and watch them.
> 
> I don't like Jungle Cruise very much.  I must say though that this stems from my days as a cast member and my roommate had to learn the script and made me listen to it over and over and over and over....you get the idea.




Julie

You just remided me of the thing I truely can't stand in MK I'll actually walk 1/2 way around the park to avoid it. 
Can you say It's a Small World!!!


----------



## slyjly

Hi, I love this thread!
 -I don't do roller costers or teacups
 -I hated IASW
 -I really don't like POP Century after a very UN-magical check-in experience
 -I love the AK lodge but didn't like the Boma rest.
 -Minnie Mouse is my favorite
 -I agree with the previous poster-the monorail smells


----------



## Stacy's a freak

My ringtone is.... *drum roll*

Zipedeedoodah ... and I always blush when I'm in "public" and the phone rings.  But I leave it on there because I really love it  

_"...my oh my what a wonderful day."_


----------



## maleficent esq.

The first time we went (magic kingdom was the only park) My sister and I ages 19, 17 did not exit the Hall of Presidents we loved it so much we had to see it again.  (She is a government teacher and I am an attorney)

The first trip ordered a frozen orange juice put my tongue on it and it got stuck.  DDad had to get it off.  (At least it wasn't the metal pole)

Thought that I knew more about Disney than anyone in the universe until I was very humbled by these boards


Final guilty secret think I like the Disney Cruise more than the theme parks

Best to all
Mal


----------



## luvsmickeymouse

I have never had a Dole Whip.....

I go into the Hall of Presidents just so I can take a quick nap.

I cry on the flight home.

I don't like turkey legs.  

I am afraid to go on Mission Space.

I refilled my styrofoam coffee cup at the food court.


----------



## dahirsh

Stacy's a freak said:


> My ringtone is.... *drum roll*
> 
> Zipedeedoodah ... and I always blush when I'm in "public" and the phone rings.  But I leave it on there because I really love it
> 
> _"...my oh my what a wonderful day."_



So is mine!


----------



## Devil_Dog99

I don't see what the big deal is about a Dole whip
 I cry like a baby at the end of American Adventure
 I miss riding the parking lot trams. DW does not like them and ever since we started staying on property have always taken the bus. I keep threatening to take one around the parking lot for old times sake as we are leaving the parks.
 I have the 'please stand clear of the doors......' announcement as the sound when Windows opens when I power up my computer.


----------



## 626ish

Wow...  

Hi, my name is Amber, and there are a few things I don't like about disney.

(Everyone else:  Hello, Amber!)

 - I liked stitch before he was cool.  It drives me crazy how he's everywhere now.
 - I have more fun in the parks with my brother than with my husband.  I have to MAKE DH have fun, and it kills my vacation.
 - I never got the whole Pooh thing.  Not for people over 8 years old, anyway.
 - I can not STAND Tinker Bell.  She's teaching kids to be self-centered and that's not ok with me.
 - Epcot is the reason I became a teacher.  (Physics)
 - My favorite disney movie is Enchanted, and I made a dress that looks like Giselle's green flowery one from the "That's how you know" scene.
 - I still say MGM, I don't care who owns it.  Correct me if you dare.
 - I waited 3 and a half hours for fantasmic once, and I got escorted in by a cast member with a "Princess of the Day" certificate 
 - Pin sharks piss me off.  Like, I actually want to punch them in the face.
 - My fave ride is Soarin'.  My husband is going to Olrando for business in JUNE, and I'm getting a one-day pass just so I can ride it again 

I think I'm done.  Sure I'll think of more after a good night's rest 

Edit: Here's a couple more

 - My favorite resort is All-Star Movies.  I've stayed in POR, which was just ok, and CS (which was absolutely MISERABLE!).  But in all-star... get a room right by the fantasia pool and you're right next to the dining hall AND the bus stops.  Plus, you get great scrapbook photos for all the movie memorabilia and, really, what time do you spend at the hotel, anyway?  (We usually eat breakfast, do the early park, grab early lunch, change to late park, late dinner, get to resort at midnight.)  AAAAAND, now I'm rambling.  To sum up - I like cheap hotels, and some of the expensive ones aren't that impressive anyway!
 - I am mortally terrified of the Dinosaur ride.  It's the only ride where I have trouble with my "suspension of disbelief", and it makes me want to wet myself.  I scream the whole time.  (So does my dad, a 47-year-old 6'3 250lb preacher, who looks like he's about 30.  CLASSIC!)
 - Turky leg?  Bleh.  You couldn't PAY me $7 to buy a turky leg.  (Well, maybe you could.  I'd throw it away and get a pin XD)
 - In January, Disney gave me Quadricepts Tendinitis in my right knee (at 22!).  When I got my treatment, a shot (shudder), I said "Darn you, Mickey!".  My doctor thought I'd lost my mind!
 - My cat is named after Kermit the Frog (which is Disney, now, right?) and Horatio Cane from CSI: Miami.  His proper name is "Kermit Horatio Shrewsberry", but we call him Kermie!
 - I knew I was gonna be some kind of scientist when I was 4 and reading a book on "when I grow up" with an accompanying read-along Audio Tape.  Ludwig von Drake was messing with some test tubes on one page and there was some REALLY cool sound effects in the background.  I was like "Well, that sounds good." and told my parents I wanted to be a scientist when I grew up!  (I'm now teaching physics at a local high school and teaching science labs at the University I graduated from less than a year ago.)  Thanks, Prof. von Drake!

Kay, I have to get ready for work now.


----------



## exdisney27

jeanigor said:


> I don't like to watch Magic Kingdom parades. But I am glad most everyone else does.



Ha ha!  I hate parades!  I'd rather go on the rides while everyone else is watching the dumb parade!


----------



## exdisney27

sand2270 said:


> I just remembered something.  My best friend lived in LA for a while.  I went to visit her and she took me to a club in LA one night.  We met the guy who played the kid who gets his tongue stuck to the pole.  He looks exactly the same.
> 
> Guess that was a hijack also...



You mean FLICK???????? "Where's Flick?"  "Flick? Flick who?"


----------



## Stacy's a freak

What is a pin shark?  Is that like a land shark?  _"candygram"_


----------



## Master Mason

I don't really concider this to be shameful, but I hate the pooh voice.  I would rather have pins stuck in my eyes than listen to it.


----------



## Anything Disney!

This thread is hilarious.  I feel like I can say something negative and NOT get flamed  

Shameful Secret #1:   I drink my way around the World Showcase.....
Shameful Secret #2:   Wish the parks had a grown up only day.....
Shameful Secret #3:   Bought "fake" mickey diamond earrings that are "real"


----------



## rebecca06261

626ish said:


> Wow...
> 
> Hi, my name is Amber, and there are a few things I don't like about disney.,
> 
> .......................................



 (sorry I deleted most of your quote...being green with disboard space!  ) 



Anything Disney! said:


> This thread is hilarious.  I feel like I can say something negative and NOT get flamed
> 
> Shameful Secret #1:   I drink my way around the World Showcase.....
> Shameful Secret #2:   Wish the parks had a grown up only day.....
> Shameful Secret #3:   Bought "fake" mickey diamond earrings that are "real"



 I'll admit it, I'm a fan of drinking my way around WS too but shame on you for faking earrings!!!   **I'd be lying if I said I didn't do that too though!


----------



## cindyfan

Love this thread.......  



> My ringtone is.... *drum roll*
> 
> Zipedeedoodah ... and I always blush when I'm in "public" and the phone rings. But I leave it on there because I really love it
> 
> "...my oh my what a wonderful day."


Do you have the original or the Disney Jams one?  I have the updated, Disney Jams one.... and LOVE it!!


> I hate Winne the Pooh


Yep... another Pooh hater here!


> Turkey legs freak me out too (tried one once and had to get a napkin to politely spit it out--if there's such a polite way)


  I did the same thing!!


> I'm still missing the Epcot parade and the Hunchback Show
> The Stitch Ride was a waste of money


Totally agree... on all 3!!! 


> I am mortally terrified of the Dinosaur ride


  I tried it again in Jan (last time was like 4 yrs ago)  and .... eyes shut, white knuckles... and SCREAMING the entire time.... NEVER AGAIN!!! 

BUT my biggest secret right now....
I haven't told anyone that I am going SOLO in August.  Last time I went solo... just way too many explanations and people "feeling sorry" for me!     I don't get it.... I loved be able to do what I wanted whenever I wanted.


----------



## 626ish

Stacy's a freak said:


> What is a pin shark?  Is that like a land shark?  _"candygram"_



A pin shark is a person that will try to trade you for your valuable pins for the sole purpose of making money.  Think of them as a vacuum salesmen.  They will overstate the value of their pin that they're trading you and understate or completely ignore the fact that they're ripping you off.

These people often insist on 2-for-1 trades.  The pin they're offering is so rare and hard to find, you see.  /sarcasm

Some of them even train their kids to guilt people into trading with them, or searching the green lanyard CMs for stuff the adults can't get to.  (These kids are called "guppies".  Cute, but sick.)

Anyways, it's supposed to be a fun thing, not a "take advantage of little kids and newbies" thing.  See what I mean?


----------



## PEANUT1

I have no fun watching illuminations. My DH and I just like to make fun of the big ball in the water.

  I really really really want to be a nurse in the Magic Kingdom someday. Just don't know if I can stand the Florida weather year round.

  I LOVE LOVE LOVE The Carousel of Progress. DH takes a nap.


----------



## Stacybaeasm

1.  I cry at everything at Disney - Lion King Show, the MK parade, Fantasmic, Wishes, seeing someone else get a dream...you get the picture.  AND I am so not like that "in real life."

2.  I spend a lot of time at certain rides worrying if I will fit on them (I'm a big girl) so I can't always relax and enjoy the ques.

3.  EPCOT bores me, especially world showcase.

4.  I don't like kids as a whole (except my niece) but at Disney, I love them all and want to keep them believing in magic.

5.  I have friends in the CAstle show and the Nemo show.


----------



## ExPirateShopGirl

Finally, a thread just for ME!

1) I think the Stitch wake up call is OBNOXIOUS
2) I have to control my desire to stick out my foot when a kid in heelies wizzes by
3) I think the GF rooms are gawdy and too floral
4) Disney is not a recognized school of interior design. You people know who you are.
5) Every time I see a salty turkey leg I think of big old Henry VIII
6) I wouldn't be caught dead wearing a lime green mickey
7) Once we went to WDW for 6 days and spent 5 days at the waterparks and only ONE DAY in the parks, even though we did all 4 in that one day
8) DF will only go to WDW if the Red Sox are playing in Tampa and we book at least 2 rounds of golf. 
9) I think many parents of toddlers seriously over-estimate their kids' tolerance for heat and humidity and their ability to independently recall beyond the bar of their strollers the 'once in a lifetime' trip. 
10) I hate the buses. Crammed with less-than-fresh less-than-happy folks (none of you, of course!)

That's it for now...  stay tuned for more!


----------



## rebecca06261

ExPirateShopGirl said:


> Finally, a thread just for ME!
> 
> 
> 4) Disney is not a recognized school of interior design. You people know who you are.



 



> 6) I wouldn't be caught dead wearing a lime green mickey


----------



## CinRell

Stacybaeasm said:


> 2.  I spend a lot of time at certain rides worrying if I will fit on them (I'm a big girl) so I can't always relax and enjoy the ques.



OMG I SO relate to this!


----------



## hlyntunstl

I love this thread!!

Add me to the turkey leg phobics.  I actually have to turn my head if I see someone walking by gnawing on them.  It's like Jurassic Park and makes me slightly nauseous.  I'm glad I'm not alone  

I love Fantasmic and dance along with Mickey much to my family's embarassment.

When riding the monorail, I always sing the Simpson's monorail song and speak along with the announcer in Spanish.

I hate the look of the Polynesian. We call it the Tinderbox because it looks like a giant pile of kindling.

The few times I've been to the GF I was not impressed.

I love Epcot-Future World and could easily spend a full day wandering through Innoventions (both East and West).

I LOVE Spaceship Earth and am deathly afraid that the changes will ruin part of my joy.

And the most shameful secret is that I have yet to figure out what "EE" stands for?  Can someone please help?


----------



## kbtennant

EE=Expedition Everest


----------



## Minnie&Nana

Devil_Dog99 said:


> I have the 'please stand clear of the doors......' announcement as the sound when Windows opens when I power up my computer.


 
That is so cool! How did you do that???

Oh! 
Do not like parades
nor Dole Whip
or Pooh
or the sexy Tink (what's with that?)
also cry at the end of American Adventure


----------



## DaniTaylor

This is a great thread! Now keep in mind as you read my dirty disney secrets that I live in Orlando, DH is a CM and I'm former CM and we go to the parks A LOT!!!! 

I've never ridden TOT, EE, Rockin' Roller Coaster, or Mission Space and I probably will never ride them because I'm a giant chicken! 

However I can't miss Dinosaur and usually ride it twice because I LOVE IT! 

The sight and smell of turkey legs make me gag

I cry every single time I watch Wishes! 

I've never spent the day at any of the parks by myself or even ridden a ride by myself but I would like to. 

I still miss the old Illuminations and usually won't stick around for the new one. 

I think that's it for now


----------



## Devil_Dog99

BaciBecky said:


> That is so cool! How did you do that???



I forget where I found this (but it was on the DIS), but if you scroll down you will find it:

http://www.wdisneyw.co.uk/sounds.html

enjoy!!

Right click, 'Save as' and save to somewhere on your computer. Then in Control Panel, choose Sounds and Audio Devices, then click on the Sounds tab. In Program sounds scroll down to Windows Start (that's what I have) and browse to the file just downloaded. You are good to go.

Feel free to PM me if you need further assistance.


----------



## Minnie&Nana

Thank you! I'll give it a try and if it doesn't work will pm.

Thanks again!


----------



## totallycait

Oh, I have to participate in this thread.

*I hate the Matterhorn, Big Thunder Mountain Railroad, and Splash Mountain. That hour I spent in line to ride each of them? I want it back!

*I don't 'get' pin trading at all.

*I miss original EPCOT Center, when Future World was all science and no thrill rides.

*I miss the Monorail Cafe at the DL Hotel & the monorail stop upstairs.

I'm sure I'll think of more later, I've got post-DL brain today.


----------



## little1kry

Ok...here are mine:

*I love the Carousel of Progress.
*The Hall of Presidents is where I go for a nap.
*I'm a touring commando - my family is not always thrilled with this for some reason..... 
*I have the most fun at WDW with my brother and sister.
*I, too, am not a huge fan of kids, but I can't wait to take my niece in July.
*I agree with BaciBecky - Tink is a little too sexy these days.
*I listen to MouseWorld radio nearly all day at work.


----------



## katylady

acm563 said:


> Sorry Leo, while I like the monorail and love riding up front on it my son and I both comment that it smells like a urinal everytime you get on it and we keep threatening to bring air fresheners and hang one in the cars



I always found that the monorail smelled odd and one day it came to me - it smells like used Band-Aid!


----------



## Harvestmooner

little1kry said:


> Ok...here are mine:
> 
> 
> *I listen to MouseWorld radio nearly all day at work.




I have never heard of this-where is it??? Is it like radio Disney or is it from WDW???


----------



## little1kry

Harvestmooner said:


> I have never heard of this-where is it??? Is it like radio Disney or is it from WDW???



Go to live365.com and search for "disney."  The two I listen to are Mouseworld Radio and WDWLive radio.  All Disney all the time    Mostly songs from movies, the rides and the loops around the parts, but the other day the monorail "spiel" was on - fabulous!


----------



## trennr

KatMark said:


> I really DESPISE Stitch.



Meega Nala Qweesta!!!!


----------



## Stephanator

Anything Disney! said:


> This thread is hilarious.  I feel like I can say something negative and NOT get flamed
> 
> Shameful Secret #1:   I drink my way around the World Showcase.....
> Shameful Secret #2:   Wish the parks had a grown up only day.....
> Shameful Secret #3:   Bought "fake" mickey diamond earrings that are "real"



I am completely with you on the "Grown-up Only Day" for WDW.   My husband keeps saying that he would pay extra for that sort of experience.


----------



## MockTurtle

I'm a novice to the boards and I'm loving this thread.  I went on my first trip to WDW (since 1975) during Halloween in 2007.  My friend was going to wait for the Boo To You parade, but I decided to skip it and ride Splash Mountain five times.  However, I caught part of the parade when I was walking back and was completely in awe.  I hate parades, but this one was freakin' awesome.  So, I caught it the second time that night AND then somehow got us tickets to MNSSHP later that week just for the Boo To You parades.  This year I have planned two nights at MNSSHP (along with three nights of HHN).  

My second shameful secret is that I recently paid several hundred bucks for a hitchhiking ghost collector's edition sculpture.  I'm addicted to Haunted Mansion too.  I have to be the biggest dork in the history of forever.  And did I mention that I'm 40?


----------



## rebecca06261

to the Dis!!!   We're all Disney-geeks here - you're finally home!


----------



## Stacy's a freak

MockTurtle said:


> My second shameful secret is that I recently paid several hundred bucks for a hitchhiking ghost collector's edition sculpture.  I'm addicted to Haunted Mansion too.  I have to be the biggest dork in the history of forever.  And did I mention that I'm 40?



Hooray!  Another vote for the adults-only day


----------



## trennr

1] I really don't like Hollywood Studios.
2] Could do without most of Epcot.
3] Typically have more fun than DW and DS13.
4] think Stitch is the best Character since Goofy.
5] Addicted to Dole Whip.
6] More upset than my kids that I'm not going to WDW this year.
7] Could spend a whole week in the Lazy River @ Blizzard Beach or Typhoon Lagoon.   
8] Considered selling my YOMD Lanyard and Pin Set on E-Bay


----------



## MD DisneyFreaks

1. Can't stand IASW
2. Couldn't care less about the parades
3. I love the Peter Pan ride
4. I was in Orlando for a conference in January and spent 2 evenings just riding the monorail and resort hopping since I didn't want to pay for park admission with only 2-3 hours to spend in the parks.
5. Love the Buzz Lightyear ride

Those are the big ones!


----------



## MockTurtle

Stacy's a freak said:


> Hooray!  Another vote for the adults-only day



Absolutely!


----------



## MockTurtle

rebecca06261 said:


> to the Dis!!!   We're all Disney-geeks here - you're finally home!



Thanks for the warm welcome.  I was telling a friend of mine today about planning my trip for October.  It's not easy for a guy to explain to his other guy friends about his adoration for Splash Mountain, Haunted Mansion, HHN, and...well...MNSSHP and Boo To You Parade.     Oh well, it's good to know that there are others here who can relate.


----------



## Stacybaeasm

MockTurtle said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome.  I was telling a friend of mine today about planning my trip for October.  It's not easy for a guy to explain to his other guy friends about his adoration for Splash Mountain, Haunted Mansion, HHN, and...well...MNSSHP and Boo To You Parade.     Oh well, it's good to know that there are others here who can relate.



When are you going in October?  I'm doing MNSSHP Oct. 16.  I'll be in the world from Oct. 12-19.  If you need a partner for splash mountain or Haunted mansion, let me know.  Hope to see you there!


----------



## PIERCEDRN

CandleontheWater said:


> Oh- and Kat3668- I totally agree about Illuminations, I think that the globe is a total snooze.  I liked the previous version of Illuminations much better- there were more fireworks!



I often walk away from illuminations because it is so boring. I hate the "ball" and the interminable time where they stop the fireworks to show and open the globe. The 1st time we saw it we just said "weak dude", now that it is a Epcot staple we just resent it. 
The tombstones kinda suck too. 
BOB


----------



## EpcotLove

shameful secret...

I am an adult and i went to the petals bar at the pop century.... had a few too many drinks... bought the light up childrens fairy wings in the gift shop.. and put them on at the bus stop outside.. then ran through the parking lot, skipping and singing by myself.

Haha .. my fiance came looking for me - and let's just say it wasn't hard to spot me.


----------



## GrumpyNee

acm563 said:


> Wow....hmmm...I have been trying to think of any shameful disney secret....lol
> My last disney secret is that aside from my son and Marie I really dont like sharing WDW with others..male or female....because everytime I do the other party is either whiney about the heat, the crowds etc etc, or they dont like any of the rides. I have been 5 times with others and everytime I would say never again and then someone else would convince me to take them.... After the last person backing out on me in March(which was a relief) I vowed I will never take anyone else that does not appreciate Disney as much as I do, unless they finance the vacation, and even then if they are being pains I will go off solo....



That's my secret too! I can't stand going with other people as someone is always unhappy with something.  Its WDW! There should be no stress 
When I go solo I can just roll with whatever is going on.
8 days until my next solo trip


----------



## ChevyNat

I never had a Dole Whip,
I love Haunted Mansion, would ride it over and over again
I don't like the new Block Party Parade at Hollywood Studio (I seen it at Disneyland and did not like it there, sooo)

And my FAV, I love to piss off my Ex-in-laws with my return trips to the greatest place on Earth ha! ha!


----------



## BostonRob

My shameful secret is the I love It's a Small World.  I see a lot of people saying their secret is they hate it, but for a 34 year old guy, I think its probably more shameful to love it.  

Also, I've never seen Fantasmic.  I love shows like that and it sounds cool, but I just can never come around to the idea of wasing an hour waiting for that show.


----------



## MockTurtle

Stacybaeasm said:


> When are you going in October?  I'm doing MNSSHP Oct. 16.  I'll be in the world from Oct. 12-19.  If you need a partner for splash mountain or Haunted mansion, let me know.  Hope to see you there!



I'm actually going to be there from 10.26 to 11.2.  But, I am seriously thinking of going back a couple of weeks later for my birthday and to check out MVMCP (11.9 to 11.16).  That's insane, I know, but I have an extra timeshare week to use and I've never been to MK for Christmas.  This might just be the year.

Hopefully, we can catch Haunted Mansion/Splash Mountain together sometime in the future!


----------



## marypoppinswannabe

*I have never ridden Space Mountain
*I don't like all of the Disney shops at the end of all the rides.
*I cry when I see Cinderella's castle
*I love Carousel of Progress
*I get really mad when I see little kids with sunburns in the parks.

Ok, I think that is it for me....


----------



## Stacybaeasm

MockTurtle said:


> I'm actually going to be there from 10.26 to 11.2.  But, I am seriously thinking of going back a couple of weeks later for my birthday and to check out MVMCP (11.9 to 11.16).  That's insane, I know, but I have an extra timeshare week to use and I've never been to MK for Christmas.  This might just be the year.
> 
> Hopefully, we can catch Haunted Mansion/Splash Mountain together sometime in the future!



Christmas in the world is Beautiful!!!  I think seeing the parks decked out in their holiday best is going to be what I miss the most about not living down there anymore.  Oh and the castle.  I almost never have my picture taken with photo pass but the castle at Christmas is sooooo beautiful that I actually bought the picture last Thanksgiving.

Sorry we'll miss each other this year.  HOpefully we will share a ride in the future!


----------



## Googelibear

I have never seen Fantasmic, because I don't like HS.  I just don't want to be there 
I cannot bear to be at the Poly. I tried.
I do not like riding Space Mountain

I could ride Splash Mountain all day long


----------



## BigRedGoat

I never made it past Germany in the "Drinking around the world challenge" I always end up just staying there for 3 or 4 beers. Definately not a good idea to go on mission space after that either, ask me how I know, hahaha.


----------



## ChevyNat

An other secret, actually planning a trip elsewhere then Disney World.....  I know, I know, what am I thinking??? For 2009, the kids and my sister wants to visit San Francisco... I have to see other places too, but I'll be back... ha!


----------



## BostonRob

BostonRob said:


> My shameful secret is the I love It's a Small World.  I see a lot of people saying their secret is they hate it, but for a 34 year old guy, I think its probably more shameful to love it.
> 
> Also, I've never seen Fantasmic.  I love shows like that and it sounds cool, but I just can never come around to the idea of wasing an hour waiting for that show.




Oh, and to me, it will always be Epcot CENTER and Disney-MGM Studios.  I guess the shameful part of that is how irrationally I cling to those names from the past.


----------



## Condiment Queen

Here's my shameful Disney secrets...

*I LOVE Stich's Great Escape!*
*I still beleive the Star Wars characters are real*
*I think Snow White is annoying*
*I'm terrified of the Tower of Terror*
*I don't think it's fair that only kids 12 and under can partisipate in the Jedi Training Academy!* 
*I hate Highschool the Musical*
*I have never seen "The Little Mermaid", "The Jungle Book", or "Beauty and the Beast!"*
*I think Epcot is borring!* 
*I think Cinderella has the coolest job in the world*


----------



## MockTurtle

Not to hijack the thread, but has anyone here ever been down Summit Plummet?  I'm hoping to add that to my "shameful secret" list in October.  I've seen a couple of videos on YouTube and it looks more thrilling than even Tower Of Terror, Mission Space, etc.


----------



## Condiment Queen

I went on Summit Plummit during my first trip to Walt Disny World! I was about 7 or so and I LOVED it! Has got to be one of fastest water slides I've ever been on! Don't go if your afraid of heights but it sounds like you won't have a problem!  

Oh I do have one more shameful secret now that you mention it!

*I think Disney Pirates are HOT!*  
  Capain Jack


----------



## MockTurtle

Well, I do have a bit of a fear of heights, but I confront it often with rollercoasters and thrilling rides.   

Where in NC are you from?  I grew up in Durham and lived in Charlotte (3 years) and Boone (6 years).  I do miss home.


----------



## THEDISFANS

We went 3 times in one year(total of 21 days in one year love mickey)


----------



## dharmster

My Disney secrets:

I don't get pin trading at all and kind of hate that it's taken over WDW

Snow White and Minnie Mouse's voices are like nails on a chalkboard

I don't like the giant Sorcerer's Hat at 'HS'...it's MGM and the icon is the Earful Tower people!! (I'm such a luddite)

If I never ride Kali River Rapids again it'll be too soon.  I'm inevitably the most soaked on the raft.  Never again.

I tear up at most every Disney commercial.  That's how I got to go to WDW every year in high school...I'd get my mom and sister all teary and before we knew it we were planning another trip.

I would never stay at another value resort...camping at FW is a way better value for me.

I own Bambi, Dumbo, and Fox and the Hound but will NEVER watch them because they make me so sad.

I don't like Disney's computer graphic animation unless it's Pixar.  Bring back the cell animation!

My sister and I send emails that say "Please stand clear of the doors.  Por favor mantengase alejado de las puertas" and nothing else just to brighten each others day.


----------



## Condiment Queen

MockTurtle said:


> Well, I do have a bit of a fear of heights, but I confront it often with rollercoasters and thrilling rides.
> 
> Where in NC are you from?  I grew up in Durham and lived in Charlotte (3 years) and Boone (6 years).  I do miss home.



That's cool, I'm from a small town called Wilkes County, about an hour away from Charlotte! How cool is that?! It's also a little weird, I can't wait to get out of here! I've lived here all my life (Not much of a small town girl and Wilkes County is about as small town as it gets! LOL) 

I have another confession! 

*I can't watch Lilo and Stitch without crying my eyes out. I was a lot like Lilo when I was younger and still am to some degree. I'm defeanlty an oddball!*


----------



## lotferg

This thread is a lot of fun.

Here goes...

- I use the "Hall of Presidents" and "Carousel of Progress" to catch mid-day naps
- I have never been to a Disney water park
- What is a rope drop?
- I felt really guilty using Disney Transportation when I stayed off-site


----------



## hlyntunstl

> What is a rope drop?



It's the park opening.  There is usually a big event and countdown before they "drop the rope" to officially open (it's actually more of a "follow the rope" event).  I've only seen the ones at Epcot and Magic Kingdom (from inside the park so I didn't get the full effect).


----------



## disfan07

This thread os so great!!!

1. I could sit and watch phillharmagic all day

2. I only got to hollywoods studios to see the muppets and fantasmic

3. I cry everytime I watch WISHES

4. I am not officially IN WDW until I walk under the MK train station

5. I have no desire to ever stay at the GF or the CR

6. I have 9 Disneyland and WDW CDs that i specifically got so i could listen to them in the hospital

Theres not really anything i dont like about WDW...except for the long lines


----------



## zima-cheryl

DH & I got busted by a CM for getting a little to kissy  in a secluded spot on the Discovery Island trails...
Hey...it was our honeymood after all   

They really do have cameras everywhere!!!


----------



## MockTurtle

Should a 40 y/o male be this happy about purchasing MNSSHP tickets?  I am going two nights also on 10/28 and 10/30 - one with family and one solo!


----------



## fixiepixie

i dont "get" epcot
i hate dole whips
i dispise stitch (especially the attraction - if youd even call it that!)
i wana cry every time i walk into mk
i find animal kingdom boring!


----------



## TammieLand

Well, it was shameful - not too secret...

In 2002, whilst exiting out of It's a Small World, my cute little summer dress became entangled, so to speak, in the exit turnstile - To make matters worse, I wasn't wearing, well, I wasn't wearing...er...it was a FULL MOON.

I ended up mooning what turned out to be the South Florida Tourism Board...I could laugh or cry - so I chose to laugh - 

Everytime I have gone to WDW after, I always expect to see a  name change to "It's a Wide World After All"....

<----will be there in 2 weeks....<g>


----------



## diznee25

I have a couple more to share.......

1.  Back in 1998 my Dad surprised the family with our first trip to WDW over Christmas week.  He made the announcement in the living room where we were all sitting.  I jumped up from the couch with excitement while my family looked on.  They made fun of me because I was more excited then my sister!  I was 18 at the time, and she was 6 years old!   


2.  Don't understand the hype with Ohanna's.  We tried it once, and it's not on my list of restaurants to return to.


----------



## rebecca06261

TammieLand said:


> Well, it was shameful - not too secret...
> 
> In 2002, whilst exiting out of It's a Small World, my cute little summer dress became entangled, so to speak, in the exit turnstile - To make matters worse, I wasn't wearing, well, I wasn't wearing...er...it was a FULL MOON.
> 
> I ended up mooning what turned out to be the South Florida Tourism Board...I could laugh or cry - so I chose to laugh -
> 
> Everytime I have gone to WDW after, I always expect to see a  name change to "It's a Wide World After All"....
> 
> <----will be there in 2 weeks....<g>



 That gives new meaning to "Disney Comando-Style"!


----------



## mushumadness

Im flying the 9 and a half hours to orlando and not going to the parks!!!

I hate animal kingdom, 

tower of terror scare the living daylight out of me

I have been known to have to resort to begging to get dh to agree to another disney trip!


----------



## just2peachy

I don't like thrill rides, Thunder Mountain is my idea of a roller coaster.


----------



## Redbudlover

TammieLand said:


> Well, it was shameful - not too secret...
> 
> In 2002, whilst exiting out of It's a Small World, my cute little summer dress became entangled, so to speak, in the exit turnstile - To make matters worse, I wasn't wearing, well, I wasn't wearing...er...it was a FULL MOON.
> 
> I ended up mooning what turned out to be the South Florida Tourism Board...I could laugh or cry - so I chose to laugh -
> 
> Everytime I have gone to WDW after, I always expect to see a  name change to "It's a Wide World After All"....
> 
> g>


----------



## Devil_Dog99

TammieLand said:


> Well, it was shameful - not too secret...
> 
> In 2002, whilst exiting out of It's a Small World, my cute little summer dress became entangled, so to speak, in the exit turnstile - To make matters worse, I wasn't wearing, well, I wasn't wearing...er...it was a FULL MOON.
> 
> I ended up mooning what turned out to be the South Florida Tourism Board...I could laugh or cry - so I chose to laugh -
> 
> Everytime I have gone to WDW after, I always expect to see a  name change to "It's a Wide World After All"....
> 
> <----will be there in 2 weeks....<g>



Must......resist.....urge.......to......make........*cheeky*.........remark.........


----------



## LoveGoofy91

I've never been to Tom Sawyer Island

I hate the "new" figment, he annoys me and so does the ride. 

I've never been to Disneyland. We go every year multiple times to DisneyWorld, but I haven't been to Disneyland yet. I want to make a trip within the next year though. 


When a cast member is friendly and smiles, it can pretty much make my day. I talked to a guy selling balloons on a previous trip and he was so nice, I was a bit tired and was a little upset about something, so he cheered me up with conversation and it made my day ten times better. 

Although these past trips I've met some that looked bored or like they hated their job. How can you be bored at disney? Although, they could have just been having a bad day. 

In the movie theater with the big castle before disney movies, I started to tear up.  Yep.


----------



## TammieLand

Cheeky remarks encouraged!!!


----------



## Devil_Dog99

TammieLand said:


> Cheeky remarks encouraged!!!



Ok - I will take a crack at it. Butt, if I start to get behind in my work, it could be the end of my ca-rear and one of the bottom points in my life. 

How does that song go? Moon over Miami??????? Of course now I can't look at that scene in the Peter Pan ride when they show the kids flying off to Neverland..................


----------



## aurora23

LoveGoofy91 said:


> I've never been to Tom Sawyer Island
> 
> I hate the "new" figment, he annoys me and so does the ride.
> 
> When a cast member is friendly and smiles, it can pretty much make my day. I talked to a guy selling balloons on a previous trip and he was so nice, I was a bit tired and was a little upset about something, so he cheered me up with conversation and it made my day ten times better.
> 
> 
> In the movie theater with the big castle before disney movies, I started to tear up.  Yep.




Me too! I agree with all of the above. I have never been to Tom Sawyer's Island. Figment used to be my favorite but I can't stand the new ride. I have also been known to tear up a little at the castle. Glad to know I'm not the only one.


----------



## rebecca06261

Devil_Dog99 said:


> Ok - I will take a crack at it. Butt, if I start to get behind in my work, it could be the end of my ca-rear and one of the bottom points in my life.
> 
> How does that song go? Moon over Miami??????? Of course now I can't look at that scene in the Peter Pan ride when they show the kids flying off to Neverland..................


----------



## TammieLand

Devil_Dog99 said:


> Ok - I will take a crack at it. Butt, if I start to get behind in my work, it could be the end of my ca-rear and one of the bottom points in my life.
> 
> How does that song go? Moon over Miami??????? Of course now I can't look at that scene in the Peter Pan ride when they show the kids flying off to Neverland..................



<---just spewed tea all over myself - - thanks Devil...


----------



## jake&samsmom

My Disney shameful secret:

In spite of this........






_ I totally dislike Wishes!_ 



Sorry Wishes fans


----------



## lotferg

MockTurtle said:


> Should a 40 y/o male be this happy about purchasing MNSSHP tickets?  I am going two nights also on 10/28 and 10/30 - one with family and one solo!



What?  And you're single?  Where were you before I got married?


----------



## PGHProducer

While I love almost all things Disney... I DESPISE High School Musical to the point that I believe it's destroying America.


----------



## phinz

I've never watched the fireworks at the Magic Kingdom and I've never watched a parade.

I really don't much care for the Magic Kingdom and I can't stand the bus system.


----------



## sunny_stace

oh this is a fabulous thread!!  Totally cheered me up!  Here are mine:

I am terrified of audioanimatronic dinosaurs (but love Dinosaur!)
I think DHS is starting to lack something - and I will never call it "hollywood studios" - it is MGM!
I hate that Tinkerbell and Minnie get all the attention - where's more Daisy Duck!!  I get mad when I see all the merchandise (even though I love them all!)
I too want to trip the kids in heelies
I hate seeing sullen teenagers in the parks - leave them at home where they can sulk without trying to gloom up my day!  I want to shout "BE HAPPY" at them!
I love watching other people's children see the parks for the first time - and I am jealous that I am not married yet or have kids of my own to take
I think the Nemo show is overrated
I clap and squeal at both Disney commercials and the castle before Disney movies
I was angry at DBFF for suggesting we go somewhere else on vacation next year
I still get creeped out when entering HM- but it's my fave!
I have my Disney Wedding planned and I don't have a boyfriend!

I could probably go on and on but I'll save you from it and leave it at that!


----------



## rebecca06261

I'm embarrased to admit that I'm right there with you on the planning a Disney Wedding w/o a BF.


----------



## pjwelch

Those little guys in the spectromagic parade creep me out too. Turkey legs suck. tried one and couldn't even come close to eating it all. I can eat almost any hing. No one in my family would eat more than one bite either. Why do they still have them?


----------



## pjwelch

taking people with me. Would prefer a solo try, just a few days. Tammieland. Now that's funny I don't care who you are!! LOL


----------



## 10_Kyle_10

zima-cheryl said:


> DH & I got busted by a CM for getting a little to kissy  in a secluded spot on the Discovery Island trails...
> Hey...it was our honeymood after all
> 
> They really do have cameras everywhere!!!



Im sure there are more of these stories, anyone feel to share...


----------



## Dizmom0923

rebecca06261 said:


> I'm embarrased to admit that I'm right there with you on the planning a Disney Wedding w/o a BF.



So am I.


----------



## phinz

Thought of another couple...

I've never been when I didn't contemplate beating someone over the head with their stroller.  

After getting some kind of sickly funk every time I've been, I now refer to WDW as "The Happiest Petri Dish on Earth."


----------



## Mlissa88

*blush* I'm ashamed to admit my shameful Disney secret but here goes....

At some point I always feel like I'm going to snap if one more person hits the back of my ankles with their stroller.


----------



## GADzilla

Dizmom0923 said:


> So am I.



Although I can't say I'm crazy enough to have planned any part of it at all, it is made clear in any relationship I enter into that if it gets to that point the wedding will be at WDW.


----------



## sunny_stace

GADzilla said:


> Although I can't say I'm crazy enough to have planned any part of it at all, it is made clear in any relationship I enter into that if it gets to that point the wedding will be at WDW.



seriously, even the date is planned!  my future groom just needs to show up and smile! lol


----------



## gbpackfan9

Quite an interesting collection.  Here are a few of mine:

I don't watch the parades.
Not a fan of Illuminations.
Never been to HDDR.

I do enjoy the many trips I've had to WDW and look forward to many


----------



## wdwdancerwannabe

TammieLand said:


> Well, it was shameful - not too secret...
> 
> In 2002, whilst exiting out of It's a Small World, my cute little summer dress became entangled, so to speak, in the exit turnstile - To make matters worse, I wasn't wearing, well, I wasn't wearing...er...it was a FULL MOON.
> 
> I ended up mooning what turned out to be the South Florida Tourism Board...I could laugh or cry - so I chose to laugh -
> 
> Everytime I have gone to WDW after, I always expect to see a  name change to "It's a Wide World After All"....
> 
> <----will be there in 2 weeks....<g>




HEY!!!  I remember you!!!  (just kidding!)


----------



## Welsh

I'm madly in love with Peter Pan to the point where I'm too shy to meet him in the park and take a photo with him!  

Also, I don't have kids and I haven't had a boyfriend in years but I'm already scheming up future family trips to WDW!


----------



## ldadar

I look for threads like this to up my post count - oh that's a shameful disboards secret not a Disney secret.


----------



## luckyfin

My dog's name is Princess Aurora but DH was always too embarrased to tell people so she answers to Rory.


----------



## sunny_stace

alright I have a new one...Am I the only one out there with a crush on "Mack" from the Pirate tutorial at MK?   LOL  Sooo funny!


----------



## rebecca06261

Stacy's a freak said:


> I have never seen DUMBO!
> 
> Anyone else?



I cried when I  last watched Dumbo...3 weeks ago.


----------



## ldadar

I spend hours on dis researching for other people's trips!!


----------



## marmar

I believe their should be an age limit.  No one under 5. This would mean NO strollers.  Under 5's seldom remember any of these "once in a lifetime" trips.  

Or restrict them to Fantasy land.   I could even give up PeterPan for not dealing with screaming, sunburned, exhausted preschoolers, who have no idea what is going on or where they are.  And Parents who are hot, exhausted and even more cranky from pushing around the loaded 50lb stroller. 

Maybe someday the parents will admit it's they who want to have a nice Disney vacation and leave the tiny ones with grandma in Baltimore.

We did not take our daughter to WDW until she was 9.  She appreciated it a lot more and remembers the trip.


----------



## cindyfan

marmar said:


> I believe their should be an age limit.  No one under 5. This would mean NO strollers.  Under 5's seldom remember any of these "once in a lifetime" trips.
> 
> Or restrict them to Fantasy land.   I could even give up PeterPan for not dealing with screaming, sunburned, exhausted preschoolers, who have no idea what is going on or where they are.  And Parents who are hot, exhausted and even more cranky from pushing around the loaded 50lb stroller.
> 
> Maybe someday the parents will admit it's they who want to have a nice Disney vacation and leave the tiny ones with grandma in Baltimore.
> 
> We did not take our daughter to WDW until she was 9.  She appreciated it a lot more and remembers the trip.



 
Hope you have your flame-retardant suit on!  Yikes!!


----------



## zima-cheryl

marmar said:


> I believe their should be an age limit.  No one under 5. This would mean NO strollers.  Under 5's seldom remember any of these "once in a lifetime" trips.
> 
> Or restrict them to Fantasy land.   I could even give up PeterPan for not dealing with screaming, sunburned, exhausted preschoolers, who have no idea what is going on or where they are.  And Parents who are hot, exhausted and even more cranky from pushing around the loaded 50lb stroller.
> 
> Maybe someday the parents will admit it's they who want to have a nice Disney vacation and leave the tiny ones with grandma in Baltimore.
> 
> We did not take our daughter to WDW until she was 9.  She appreciated it a lot more and remembers the trip.



While I like the idea it would never fly...

I always thought an "adult only" hotel or even wing/building at one of the resorts would be nice.  How many longhouses are there at the Poly?  Couldn't 1 be reserved just for adults?


----------



## scoobndolliesmom

marmar said:


> I believe their should be an age limit.  No one under 5. This would mean NO strollers.  Under 5's seldom remember any of these "once in a lifetime" trips.
> 
> Or restrict them to Fantasy land.   I could even give up PeterPan for not dealing with screaming, sunburned, exhausted preschoolers, who have no idea what is going on or where they are.  And Parents who are hot, exhausted and even more cranky from pushing around the loaded 50lb stroller.
> 
> Maybe someday the parents will admit it's they who want to have a nice Disney vacation and leave the tiny ones with grandma in Baltimore.
> 
> We did not take our daughter to WDW until she was 9.  She appreciated it a lot more and remembers the trip.



Sorry if your experiences with under 5 is like this but this is DISNEY and our experience with under 5 has been wonderful. Just a reminder this is DISNEY! Just in case you thought you were posting for a vacation to Los Vegas .


----------



## rebecca06261

I thought this thread was entitled "shameful secrets?" Aren't we supposed to be airring the secrets we're ashamed to admit openly elsewhere on the boards?


----------



## Mr Smee23

My Shameful Secret,  I want to grab up and slap the Mom and or Dad's who. While they're 3yr old is having a meltdown.  They are acting more childish than the 3yr old.  I mean the other day a mom had her child walking the park at 3yrs old.  Can you blame her for her meltdown.  I get cranky after walking 12 miles.  I mean the child is little the mom is 30.  And the child was acting more mature.


----------



## Stacy's a freak

lol rebecca!

Maybe my next shameful secret will get us back on topic...

I've lost that special feeling for the characters in the parks.  Even just 5 years ago I would think of Eeyore as THE Eeyore.  Now, after being to too many character meals and seeing food stains on the costumes, I have lost a bit of that magic.  And yes, I'm 35 this year but that doesn't have anything to do with it.

This one is not only shameful but very sad!


----------



## Stacy's a freak

ldadar said:


> I look for threads like this to up my post count - oh that's a shameful disboards secret not a Disney secret.



nice one!


----------



## TheQueenMum

I cry at the MK parade. 
I don't ride roller coasters.
I love Breakfast at the Castle more than my 6 year old DD.
The drop at the beginning of the POTC ride is the scariest part of my trip every time!


----------



## trennr

When I'm forced to ride "...it's a small world."

I use my invisible riffle to pick off the little suckers one at a time.

Then immagine them fleeing in screams of terror!!!   

bwhaaahaaa  (evil laugh)


----------



## Mickey1Fan

TheQueenMom, I am much like you.

I do not do roller coasters and only do POTC because after the big drop (big to me, everyone else says 'what drop') it is a fun ride.

Have never seen High School Musical and hopefully never will. I do not understand the adult fans.

I cried and yelled 'stop the ride' while on Test Track. Not a (shameful) secrect to those who were riding close to our car.

The biggest secret is that no one knows my best trip was the one where I was able to spend four days by myself at The World!


----------



## PlainJane

I don't like fireworks

I also don't like parades

I have never been to rope drop (I won't be able to say that after July because the only reservation they had left for CRT was at 8:25 AM )

I've never ridden Dumbo

I don't really like Space Mountain


----------



## ANTSS2001

I wish I did not waste my time last month in line to see "Lights, Motors, Action! Extreme Stunt Show"  and had done something else... that would be the 1st and the last time..


----------



## Bill Brown

Live stage shows are where I go to take naps.


----------



## IlovemythreeC's

I edited the post because my son came in and decided to post for me when I was not home~ Sorry!


----------



## luv4mylittleones

Here's mine...

The talking robot trash can in Tomorrowland scares the crap out of me!  It chased us on our honeymoon humming the wedding song.  We were so caught off guard that I screamed (and cursed...oops)... I was totally mortified!  I have been afraid of public trash cans ever since!

Oh...and don't tell my kids but my Disney wedding was the most amazing day of my life...it beat their births by a mile!! hahaha!!!!  okay...their biths were pretty special too but hey...where was Mickey?


----------



## simplyliz

LOL, I never thought I'd have the same dirty secrets as so many other people!

I think many people would kill me for this but I hate Spectromagic. I just don't get it...it's so boring...

I love the PotC movies so much that my ringtone has been the "Fog Bound Intro" for over three years and yet, I don't really like the PotC attraction! Go figure.  

I am actually scared of turkey legs. I managed to bite into one once but it tasted like ham?! WTH?? I spit it out so fast I almost took a kid's eye out!

I could (and have) skip MK but would cry if I didn't get to go to AK.

I get choked up every time I see Fantasmic. I don't know why, just do!


----------



## cazcol21

hahaha this is soooo funny!!! I LOVE IT!!!!!

my secrets are......

I HATE WINNIE THE POOH - HE IS NOT DISNEY IN MY EYES AND HE IS EVERYWHERE - LIKE STARBUCKS!!!!!!! (YES I AM SHOUTING!!!)

Driving under the maingate signs makes my eyes teary!!!! 

I LOVE STITCH 

Kids in HEALYS in the parks need knocking over!  

I wish there were adult only days in the parks!! 

Turkey Legs and Churos make me wanna puke 

I HATE WINNIE (have I already mentioned this?)   

I also worry about squeezing into some ride seats


----------



## Poohs Pal

1) I steal towel animals 
2)I have never went on spaceship earth
3)I have never visited the tiki room
4)I prefer going to the spa and jellyrolls rather than the parks
I may have to go under cover now that I revealed #1  Susan


----------



## miami

Hollywood Studios is my least favorite park...  Epcot is my most favorite.  I've never been on Tower of Terror or the Rock 'n Roller Coaster, probably never will.  I have gone on Space Mountain.  

Mickey Mouse Rocks...  Minnie doesn't.  I refuse to stand in line for a parade...  too many attractions to see, so little time.  I refuse to stand in line more than 15 minutes, nothing is worth waiting any longer.  I can always catch it next time.


----------



## LKLush

A few off the top of my head:
--I dislike parents losing control of their children, then yelling at them in the parks
--Oliver and Company makes me cry EVERY SINGLE TIME
--(Like many before me) MK is my least favorite park and AK my favorite
--I wish there wasn't a weaker side of Mission Space; if you can't ride the real thing, then don't   (I know, I know...but it IS my shameful secret, right?)
--My fave character?  Marie - can't wait to get a pic w/ her


----------



## catgirl

I really like wearing special made T's and getting noticed.  Which is really weird, because I'm shy and like to blend in any other situation


----------



## diznee25

DH and I watch the Disney channel....a lot.  And we don't even have children!   


diznee25


----------



## Suzie Zoo

1.  Rock'n Roller Coaster made me sick... but I think Space Mountain is boring
2.  Never had Dole Whip, either...  
3.  Hollywood Studios is, by far, my favorite park
4.  I was bummed that I was too old for Jedi Training (the SW theme is my ringtone)
5.  One of my favorite things on my last trip (this past April) was getting Chick-Fil-A in the Orlando airport!!!  (We don't have them here!)


----------



## Stacy's a freak

Suzie Zoo said:


> 1.  Rock'n Roller Coaster made me sick... but I think Space Mountain is boring
> 2.  Never had Dole Whip, either...
> 3.  Hollywood Studios is, by far, my favorite park
> 4.  I was bummed that I was too old for Jedi Training (the SW theme is my ringtone)
> 5.  One of my favorite things on my last trip (this past April) was getting Chick-Fil-A in the Orlando airport!!!  (We don't have them here!)



Ditto on the Chick-A-Fil (which is what we call it)!  I LOVE that place!  I don't have it here either.


----------



## Stacy's a freak

LKLush said:


> --My fave character?  Marie - can't wait to get a pic w/ her



Who is Marie?  Marie Osmond?  Marie Curie?  Pardon my ignorance


----------



## luv4mylittleones

Stacy's a freak said:


> Who is Marie?  Marie Osmond?  Marie Curie?  Pardon my ignorance



I believe she is referring to the white kitten from Aristocats...


----------



## luv4mylittleones

luv4mylittleones said:


> I believe she is referring to the white kitten from Aristocats...



Holy cow...I just typed Marie Disney into google to double check myself (and I was right) but I noticed that Disney's only biological child's name was Diane Marie Disney.  I never knew that...I am also a Diane Marie (Boy I wish I were a Disney too!!)


----------



## Stacy's a freak

luv4mylittleones said:


> Holy cow...I just typed Marie Disney into google to double check myself (and I was right) but I noticed that Disney's only biological child's name was Diane Marie Disney.  I never knew that...I am also a Diane Marie (Boy I wish I were a Disney too!!)



Wow - that would be something!


----------



## LKLush

Yes - that would be Marie from the Aristocats.  Adorable.  I wish Berlioz and Toulouse were also represented but alas...


----------



## ministrychick77

i'm 25 and married...  

yet i *love* hannah montana and going to the princess fantasy faire...


----------



## twanner

My six year old daughter turned seven during our last Disney vacation.  I let her wear the "birthday button" EVERY day that we were there!


----------



## SweetAmy31

cazcol21 said:


> hahaha this is soooo funny!!! I LOVE IT!!!!!
> 
> my secrets are......
> 
> I HATE WINNIE THE POOH - HE IS NOT DISNEY IN MY EYES AND HE IS EVERYWHERE - LIKE STARBUCKS!!!!!!! (YES I AM SHOUTING!!!)
> 
> I LOVE STITCH
> 
> Turkey Legs and Churos make me wanna puke



I agree with these! I'm sorry I'm a huge meat lover and still seeing ppl walk around eating those turkey legs... Its just so weird and gross!

Also I smoke in non-smoking sections (but away from crowds like in a corner) when I just cant find one of those spots and I really need a smoke, cause its that or smack my kid, or worse yet, someone else's kid!  

I also cant stand the happy perfect family who all dress alike, come on folks, its creepy!!!!

Lastly, I totally wanna flirt with the guy who plays Jack Sparrow and does a street show thing in Epcot. I know its not Jonny Depp, but hey its the closest I'll ever get, so he'll do!


----------



## philatiger

I stalk GOOFY!!!  and god help anyone in my way when I see him


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

I have had impure thoughts about a performer at Jellyrolls


----------



## Keneke

I have never seen any of the Brother Bears, and for some reason don't feel compelled to. For shame! I mean, I loved Home on the Range, so what is the problem???

My other shame is that I sometimes avoid spending thinking about or seeing Disney websites, stores, movies, etc. so that I can get the most mileage out of the anticipation in my own brain. I don't want to overdose!


----------



## Scambone

I thought about selling my 'eggs' so I could go to Disney sooner but after hearing how they do it I decided on just working my butt off at my regular job. 

I never leave the house without something Disney. 

I judge people by how much they like Disney. It sounds horrible but if they hate Disney I can't be their friend.

I put Mickey heads on everything. My professor once made a comment on my test about all the hidden mickeys I made on it.


----------



## Fantasmiss

I don't like the thrill rides, the "Festival of the Lion King" show, or the "Mary Poppins" and "Hercules" movies. 

I'm not mad for AK, my husband has to DRAG me there every time we visit WDW. Yes, it IS a zoo. A zoo with rides&shows.

My husband and I've seen Fantasmic like 15 times and Philharmagic so many times I wouldn't even admit it if I knew the number! 

I've got a Pal Mickey.. I was "only" 27 when I bought him, haha! Don't think I've seen many people my age with a P.M. But I like him! I promise I'm not weird otherwise  

Sorry if I offend anyone, but: I really really hate it when people smoke in the parks.. Especially outside the smoking areas or near kids. It can make allergic people very sick or worse, cause great damage on kids (and others) and I don't think smoking belongs in a place like WDW. They should have closed ventilated smoking rooms or smoking areas outside the parks. Rant over 

My husband and I go around smiling like idiots pretty much all day while we're in WDW!


----------



## SweetAmy31

Fantasmiss said:


> Sorry if I offend anyone, but: I really really hate it when people smoke in the parks.. Especially outside the smoking areas or near kids. It can make allergic people very sick or worse, cause great damage on kids (and others) and I don't think smoking belongs in a place like WDW. They should have closed ventilated smoking rooms or smoking areas outside the parks. Rant over




You dont offend me. I have asthma and smoke so I know I'm an a$$.  I really try not to smoke anywhere but the designated spots, but sometimes they are so hard to find.  
Not that it matters but just so you know, I dont smoke around kids. Even in the designated areas when someone shows up with their kids...I move or just put it out! My kids know I smoke, but they also know I dont do it around them.  
Also just a note, I'm in no way trying to offend you but as an asthmatic I'm filled with useless facts from reading signs in the doctor's office  . Smoking is an irritant not an allergent. Therefore it can annoy and aggravate your senses but you cant be allergic to it. I know its stupid   (same thing, right, but I thought I'd try to seem smart since i'm dumb enuff to smoke and have asthma.)


----------



## WDW~Lover

ok, my turn!

~ I hate parades..this is when I do my favorite rides
~ I do watch the fireworks at disney, but not a huge fan (rather watch from my resort room)
~ do not eat in many restaurants..but LOVE the 50's Prime time
~ Will not do trill rides after being taken out by ambulance in the AK
~ I am doing 5 nights at All Stars Music but I have a phobia of value resorts
             (the only thing saving me there is the 5 nights are followed by 7 at  
                    the Dolphin)

~ I hate crowds so I go off times
~ I to have never had a Dole Whip!


----------



## Sorsha

*We didn't like Le Cellier but LOVED Ohana!
*I can't stand DHS and would happily skip it every trip.
*I don't like thrill rides and would happily trade back Test Track and Mission Space if they would put World of Motion and Horizons back just like they were.  
* I LOVE Ellen's Energy Adventure and the Living with the Land rides.
*I do not sanitize everything in my room, carry no hand sanitizer for ride safety bars, and even walk barefoot on my hotel room carpet.  And I am not dead yet.


----------



## Piglet Pal

my shameful secrets are that I thought space mountain was booring.

and i love captain shang!!!  shame cant meet him


----------



## goofygrl4

tinkbutt said:


> Oooooo my number one even when in public but especially when at WDW parents who hit and yell at there children for being children!!!!!!
> 
> they are excited of course they are gonna be a little wound up, there is a better way to control them!!!!!!!



OMG I feel the same way, I want to grab those parent's and give them a taste of their own medicine!!

I know the DISNEY point and how to properly give people directions when they are lost. 

I can quote the whole Haunted Mansion ride and a few others.

I hate people who do not rent strollers for their kids and then are yelling at them becuase they are tired or their complaining their feet hurt.

I know where almost EVERY bathroom's are and also which ones are more private and off the beaten path. 

I know all the words to Epcots Illuminations show and the OLD parade that went before it. 

I could keep going but I'll stop! Im related to and friends with many cast members!

OOH that is another one! I've become very close friends with the boys of OFF KILTER! They watched me grow up from age 7 to now 23! We email. chat and so on! THey've even taken my family out for dinner and so on.

OH and I''ve been in the stretch room with only ONE other person in it! IT WAS GREAT, after being there so may times we became friends with some of the cast members and they put us on the ride LAST at the end of one the night. it was so great!

I love DOLEWHIP I always have! 

If I NEVER see another mime thingy in Italy I'll be great, they creep me out!

I HATE HATE HATE that dinasour ride with ELLEN in EPCOT, they really need to get rid of that and put in something fun!

OH and the pavillion with body tours and what not needs to be up graded.

oh and I've been tempted and come really close to tripping kids with HEALY SHOES!


----------



## GrumpyNee

PGHProducer said:


> While I love almost all things Disney... I DESPISE High School Musical to the point that I believe it's destroying America.



I totally agree! I can't stand HSM.  It's like adrug to kids


----------



## GrumpyNee

I got back a couple of weeks ago and have a new list of shameful secrets  
~ I have never gone to one of the stage shows.
~ Can't stand DHS except TOT
~ Love test track but get grumpy b/c my hair is always one big knot when its over
~ Get mad  at parents who drag their toddlers around at 1am w/extra magic hours
~ POTC bores me
~can't stand the Stitch ride


----------



## NedsTJ

I will ride and reride JC until I hear ALL the corny jokes....

Can't stand HSM either and totally despise the HSM parade/pep rally/show thingy they do...

Will ride IASM at least twice each trip...

have never been to Ohana (or La celler)

have never had a Dole whip (although I will try one next trip).

Absolutly love Hoop-De-Doo-Review...


----------



## Disney845

So many of us have similar "secrets" 

-I listen to MouseWorld Radio at work and sing along out loud all the time (my co-workers think I am insane)
-my log in to my work software program is my DIS user name and my co-workers sometimes call me Disney845
-One day a couple of guys that do business with our company came into my office, one was standing next to the door when someone else had to exit so I said to him "Por favor, mantengase alejado de las puertas" -again my co-workers thought I was insane
-I never liked Fantasmic, I just think it is boring
-I TOTALLY do not get Pin Trading and am really sick of having to see it EVERYWHERE in the parks
-I do not like Winnie the Pooh (doesn't really seem Disney) or Tink (she has become like the trashy/walmart disney character)
-I totally tear up or get goose bumps for Disney commercials, Disney Travel Channel Specials, the fireworks shows, any of the attractions with what I consider poignant dialogue ('Imagine...just for a moment", "Since the dawn of recorded time...", "If we can dream it, we can do it") or music ("It's fun to be free", "There's a great big beautiful tomorrow", "Tomorrow's Child", "Listen to the land")


SO's secrets?
-He is completely petrified of the ToT (although he says it just made him feel "sick" the only time I could get him to ride it)
-The first time we ever rode MS (before they had a choice of sides) he didn't hit his buttons like he was supposed to and grabbed one of the white barf bags on the way out, I was walking ahead of him and ribbing him for not hitting the button and telling him he shouldn't have taken one of those bags just to have it, when I realized he was actual getting sick in it! He had to sit down on a bench in the exit hall and a cast member brought him a paper cup of water and an "official" looking guy (not in cast costume but in khaki's and a polo) came over to "inquire" after his health
-we both love the Norway spiel when your boat returns ("Welcome back brave vikings") and the way that the cast member at the unloading dock says "welcome to Nooorrrway" and any time anything even remotely related to Norway comes up in our daily lives we always say that to one another


----------



## Stacy's a freak

Disney845 said:


> -we both love the Norway spiel when your boat returns ("Welcome back brave vikings") and the way that the cast member at the unloading dock says "welcome to Nooorrrway" and any time anything even remotely related to Norway comes up in our daily lives we always say that to one another


----------



## mjperry

I dont tell meany people about being a disney fanatic. But I love to talk about it if somone brings it up and ask questions I love to share what I know. If I could only find a nice single lady that as a fanatic as me I would be set.


----------



## mjperry

I also love to ride webway people mover, I guess it's because I love the announcements while you ride.


----------



## disneyismyname

CinRell said:


> Mr. Snail I love your sig!  The house that was filmed in is near where I live.  They've refurbed it and opened it for tours. I went once and met the guy who delivered the "fra-gi-le" package.  He still lives on that block and was hired as an extra.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the hijack.



Your so lucky!! I've lived in Ohio all my life and never seen it!!=-(


----------



## Caira

I found out when I went to WDW that I've become a big wuss since the last time I went to Disneyland. I used to ride EVERYthing, especially the mountains, but found rides I've been on literally hundreds of times before frightening. Or at least they made me nervous. Also the POTC at WDW SUCKS!!! The one at WDL is way better. I have never rode JC, was going to in May but it was closed for refurb  . Wouldn't mind seeing a little of Toon Town (the game) take over the MTTF area. Dole whip floats are the greatest. Never had a turkey leg there. HATE the parades and most of the live shows but dig all fireworks, just maybe not the show that goes with them.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay, so I need to post now. . .got some new shameful secrets. . .

1.  RnRC is OVER THE TOP fun. . .I mean, rock music and spirals. . .yeah. . .
2.  Slushies in France. . .very nice. . .
3.  Space Mountain at MK is boring compared with DLR, and very rough. . .
4.  WHY cant I take my gun out of the holster on Space Ranger Spin. . .I can when i am in California. . .
5.  Don't tell my friends but I like the beginning of TOT at DHS better than in California. .. my cali friends would disown me if they heard me saying that. . .
6.  I will probably never again stay at Pop, or any location that is not Epcot. . .I loved pop but I am now in love with the Epcot location. . .sorry. . .


----------



## NewYorkRedNeck

The Oolong and strawberry slushies in China are awesome


----------



## Lorenski

Kool Thread!

1) I have never seen any of the nighttime shows or fireworks
2) I did not like Liberty Tree Tavern food
3) Love Dolewhip
4) I could ride Soarin ALL day!


----------



## rebecca06261

Forgive me disers for I have sinned...again...this past weekend...and therefor must add to my long list of shameful secrets. 

I parked at the Fantasia Mini-Golf Course so that I could park for free when I couldn't remember the name of the ts restaurant at the boardwalk.

feeling nostalgic, I lied to the POR security dude, said I had a dinner ressie at boatwrights, and caught the boat to DTD.  It get's worse.  On the return ride back to POR, a really sweet lady in a wheelchair started asking me about my stay at POR, i.e. what location, doncha just love it, etc.  Instead of being honest, I made up some answers... "Oak Manor, Ma'am." "Of Course." 

Overhearing my conversation, the kind, no reason to think I'm a fraud - single dad sitting behind me offered his two cents and an invitation to drinks after we docked.   
Actually, I'm not entirely a fraud- I declined the offer.

I'm seriously going to hell.


----------



## Scambone

My graudation money went to a Disney trip instead of a new car
I HATE Whispering Canyon  and I will never ever go back there
I think the njguy is cute
I love the desserts from france
At work I sing and dance to Disney music when I'm alone.


----------



## Stacy's a freak

Scambone said:


> At work I sing and dance to Disney music when I'm alone.



I LOVE IT!


----------



## Scambone

Stacy's a freak said:


> I LOVE IT!



I work at a library so i get caught often when I get to loud. haha


----------



## Stacy's a freak

rebecca06261 said:


> Overhearing my conversation, the kind, no reason to think I'm a fraud - single dad sitting behind me offered his two cents and an invitation to drinks after we docked.
> Actually, I'm not entirely a fraud- I declined the offer.
> 
> I'm seriously going to hell.



Some dude tried to pick you up?  For some reason that seems a bit odd in Disney.

hmmmm - maybe that should be my next weird thread "who has been picked up at WDW?"


----------



## Stacy's a freak

Scambone said:


> I work at a library so i get caught often when I get to loud. haha



As long as you can sing ... the other day I went to local coffee/bagel cafe and was serenaded (the whole place was) by the cashier who was a terrible singer!  I have to applaud her attitude/cheeryness, but ... yikes!


----------



## Scambone

sorry to say it but I'm a horrible singer but I dont sing loud enough for everyone to hear me. I only sing when downstairs in the classic books where only a few people travel. I mainly get caught by coworkers who make fun of me for liking disney so much. I'm waiting for a video of my performance will show up on youtube

ps. the bagel girl sounds like my friend. She belts out tunes from the top of her lungs. some times I find it funny, other times I want to crawl in a hole and die.


----------



## LittleSeacow

I LOVE people watching at Disney.....hehe


----------



## rebecca06261

Stacy's a freak said:


> Some dude tried to pick you up?  For some reason that seems a bit odd in Disney.
> 
> hmmmm - maybe that should be my next weird thread "who has been picked up at WDW?"



Yes! You definitely should start that thread!  I 've been approached by quite a few single dads...and a couple of times by married ones  I'm the friendly, cute, lady who loves kids and Disney.  Dads fall for it all the time


----------



## hlyntunstl

> Originally Posted by Stacy's a freak
> Some dude tried to pick you up? For some reason that seems a bit odd in Disney.
> 
> hmmmm - maybe that should be my next weird thread "who has been picked up at WDW?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! You definitely should start that thread!
Click to expand...

About 10 years ago, my best friend and I were at Pleasure Island and a single guy started talking to us at one of the clubs.  Said he came to Disney alone to meet women and wanted to know if he could hang out with us for the rest of our trip.  Seemed like a nice guy but a bit odd.

My newest shameful Disney secret is that we pulled the "have to go to the ladies room" ploy after making several polite (and failed) attempts at ending the conversation and snuck out the club.  Maybe I'm still single due to bad karma?


----------



## Stacy's a freak

hlyntunstl said:


> About 10 years ago, my best friend and I were at Pleasure Island and a single guy started talking to us at one of the clubs.  Said he came to Disney alone to meet women and wanted to know if he could hang out with us for the rest of our trip.  Seemed like a nice guy but a bit odd.
> 
> My newest shameful Disney secret is that we pulled the "have to go to the ladies room" ploy after making several polite (and failed) attempts at ending the conversation and snuck out the club.  Maybe I'm still single due to bad karma?



Not a chance is that bad karma.  If polite doesn't work, run for the hills ... err, potty.


----------



## Stacy's a freak

rebecca06261 said:


> Yes! You definitely should start that thread!  I 've been approached by quite a few single dads...and a couple of times by married ones  I'm the friendly, cute, lady who loves kids and Disney.  Dads fall for it all the time



In honor of Rebecca...

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=25514050#post25514050


----------



## rebecca06261

Stacy's a freak said:


> In honor of Rebecca...
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=25514050#post25514050


----------



## luv4mylittleones

I have one more shameful secret to admit....

I love playhouse disney and drag my kids to see the show even though they are getting too old.  I feel sad when the kids aren't with me because I know I will look like either a lunatic or a perv if I go see the show without them...lol!


----------



## ministrychick77

got some new ones..
- i have never been on space mountain or splash mountain in DL. (i'm far too afraid of them! lol)
- i've never had a monte cristo
- i've got about 9 different disney podcasts on my ipod (with about 41 different individual shows/ride-throughs) and i listen to them all the time!
- back when the hubby and i were deciding where/when to get married, we realized we were going to DL soon..  so we decided to go for the trip, get married at city hall in santa ana (right down the road from the park), and have the rest of the trip for the honeymoon! 
- i love reading trip reports and planning soon-to-be trips..

and i have to correct the HSM dancers when they get a step wrong (according to the actual movie, that is..) and i love that movie! even noticed when miley cyrus was in the end of HSM 2... lol


----------



## NOVATraveler

What a great thread!

Hate - 
Parades
Loud, loud people
Teens running loose
Turkey legs
Mean or obnoxious parents
Roller Coasters

Don't care either way -
Fireworks
MGM
MK

Love -
AK and AKL
Pooh and company
Splash Mtn
Pirates
Epcot
WL
Kids


----------



## make.it.blue

- Never eaten a Dole Whip (I don't think they look appealing even though I love pineapple)

- Think turkey legs look disgusting and have to look away from those who are eating them  

- Never ridden any roller coasters or TOT (I'm a scaredy cat)  

- Not a big fan of CRT, although I love the castle

- Pretend I have a child waiting so they will let me order kid's meals (can't finish them anyway)  

- Not interested in water parks

- Have a nearly irresistible urge to turn around and smack those stroller moms who run over my heels (ouch!)  

- Favorite movie has always been Sleeping Beauty, way before it became popular (blue dress only!  )


----------



## Chrisy76334

I can't stand turkey legs....yuck!!
I've never seen the rope drop.
Lights, Motors, Actions and The Voyage of the Little Mermaid where the worst shows I have ever seen.


----------



## Bill Brown

Chrisy76334 said:


> I can't stand turkey legs....yuck!!
> I've never seen the rope drop.
> Lights, Motors, Actions and The Voyage of the Little Mermaid where the worst shows I have ever seen.


When you mentioned seeing the rope drop were you talking about being there when MK opens in the morning?
Judging by the many posts mentioning dislike of turkey legs, I guess one of my shameful secrets should be that I like chewing on one, plus I think they taste good.


----------



## Chrisy76334

yeah...i can't drag myself out of bed for opening. maybe one day


----------



## gbpackfan9

Chrisy76334 said:


> yeah...i can't drag myself out of bed for opening. maybe one day



If you ever plan on seeing the "rope drop" I suggest doing it early in your stay.  As the week goes by, the harder it is to get up early (especially after late nights in DTD


----------



## NOVATraveler

I've never seen a rope drop either, but plan to do so in July.  So, is it a lot of pushing and shoving?  Should I bring elbow pads?  Kevlar vest?


----------



## deltajo

My secret shame is I don't enjoy how loud the amplification is at the parks whenever it's announcement time, parade time, or when the music is pumped up.  Truly, I think the citizens in Cuba could probably hear it.  We could all hear it just fine if they'd turn down the volumne a bit, and certainly for me, I'd enjoy the events much more.


----------



## Bill Brown

NOVATraveler said:


> I've never seen a rope drop either, but plan to do so in July.  So, is it a lot of pushing and shoving?  Should I bring elbow pads?  Kevlar vest?


Prepare for speed walking and wear running shoes.   Actually, it wasn't too wild.  Castmembers were effective at keeping folks from stampeding over each other.


----------



## LSchrow

~ love....*love* illuminations
listen to it in my car & at home, have it as my ringtone, watch it every night of every stay (sometimes from our BW balcony), sing (quietly) along ~ yes, there are words . 
~ don't find adventurer's club very funny (have gone a few times), but really enjoy the comedy club
~ have never, ever felt a trip was long enough 
~ at least once every day, i make my day a bit happier by making another guest smile (i'll offer to take a photo, chat, buy popcorn for kids near a stand, etc)
~ haven't been at MK in the eve for years b/c of the waaaay too packed crowds
~ question the sanity of females wearing high heels and/or short skirts, as well as males wearing tight bike shorts, in the parks 
~ find the tea cups scary (forget TOT!)
~ spend most of our time at WDW *not* going on rides (there is just so much else to do!!)


----------



## rebecca06261

Here's a new shameful (& very embarrassing) secret: I just downloaded the Camp Rock soundtrack off itunes...and I set the DVR to record the debut tomorrow night.


----------



## tangentgg

I think Country Bear Jamboree is booooooooring.


----------



## raraloveseeyore

I LOVE Eeyore and will go see him anywhere. On one of our trips, I was so excited to see him that I pushed some small kids out of the way so I could be first. My family walked away and acted like they didn't know me and continue to tease me to this day. Oh by the way I am 52!
For our trip this Sept., My daughter wanted to do BBB so I booked her a ressie. She's 22!
Yes you could say we are freaks.


----------



## fluffernutter

I have a few...
Never had a Dole Whip
Never been to a rope drop
Didnt like Le Cellier , ,lol
and ........
for years I never knew that you could go IN spaceship earth 

now that I know,I   at myself all the time just thinking about it.


----------



## CastleCreations

I've never been on Dumbo, HATE the Tiki Room, never seen Fantasmic, and think most of the overly nice castmembers are cheesy..oh yeah, the Ariel we saw at MK lately, looks like a man..


----------



## littlewitch34

I've never been on the Teacups at Disney. I recently got sick on a tire swing, so I'm thinking that I'll never Teacup.

I love Stitch but hate his "ride," though I appreciate how awesome the animatronic is in the ride.

I went on Haunted Mansion for the first time in March.

High School Musical is awful, and Hannah Montana is worse.

Disney needs an 18+ day. I think it's sweet to see little kids so excited to meet Mickey, etc. and get so happy seeing Cinderella's Castle... but if one of those blue strollers knocks me into a display of Disney keychains one more time...


----------



## Lamandpercy

Here's my conribution:

~ On arrival in USA, find the Twizzlers (can't get enough!)  
~ I get excited on Magical Express  
~ I have my ears on in the UK airport (always get a seat as ppl run away)
~ I have never been on Mission Space
~ I cried with fear on ToT
~ The Poly was just ok
~ Kids in Heelys should be made to go barefoot
~ The smell of turkey legs is gross  
~ I refuse to go on Summit Plummet  
~ I don't like DHS sorry MGM
~ Women in high heels in the parks is wrong
~ I watch Stacey on the resort tv go round and round
~ I think UK pavilion and fish n chips in Epcot are rubbish (I live there)


----------



## littlewitch34

Lamandpercy said:


> Here's my conribution:
> 
> ~ The smell of turkey legs is gross
> 
> ~ I think UK pavilion and fish n chips in Epcot are rubbish (I live there)



1. Yes. They smell disgusting. So gross.
2. Yes, they are certainly not as good as the ones in the UK (especially the fish and chips I had in London. Yummy yum yum! BUT they're alright, because the other fish and chips I have is frozen fish fillets and frozen french fries!


----------



## Bill Brown

littlewitch34 said:


> 1. Yes. They smell disgusting. So gross.!


Geez.  Hard to believe so many Disers hate turkey legs. 


> 2. Yes, they are certainly not as good as the ones in the UK (especially the fish and chips I had in London. Yummy yum yum! BUT they're alright, because the other fish and chips I have is frozen fish fillets and frozen french fries!


Yup, real fish 'n' chips need to be served wrapped in yesterday's Times newspaper.  I suspect the ink and paper add a subtle flavor.


> I've never been on the Teacups at Disney. I recently got sick on a tire swing, so I'm thinking that I'll never Teacup.


I can relate, rode the Teacups for the first and last time when I was 6 at DL.  (I'm now 54.)


----------



## lizardqueen

Hmmmmmmmm......

I've never ridden Mission: Space or Rock n Roller Coaster

Even though I go on it, the big drop on Splash Mountain scares the crap out of me

When I'm solo, I make it a habit of talking to anyone near me and hope they will talk back

I've seen the Nemo musical probably 20+ times


----------



## littlewitch34

Bill Brown said:


> I can relate, rode the Teacups for the first and last time when I was 6 at DL.  (I'm now 54.)



I used to be so good... I never got sick on the tire swing or the Teacups, or the Tilt-a-Whirl. But I went to the playground with some friends, and it was around 90 degrees. I got so sick after, and there's no way I'll chance it on my trip in July.

Alas, I will never ride the Teacups.


----------



## Lamandpercy

To all you teacup scaredycats.  I hate spinning and survived the teacups!  You control how fast your cup spins, if you leave the wheel in the middle you don't really spin at all.  Last year I sat in a different cup to DH and has a nice ride.  He came off green as he had spun so fast he was a blur.


----------



## budcollector

guess i'll fess up an admit that i haven't rode the teacups or the merry go round,


----------



## DisneyGirl@Heart

1.  I've yet to try Dole Whips, turkey legs, and mickey ice cream bars!  

2.  Fell asleep during the new Nemo musical (very embarrassing) 

3.  Usually nod off during the Impressions de France film in Epcot (it's sunstroke, lol)  

4.  Can't do roller coasters, ever.  I freak out over kiddie rides that are too fast or move too much.


----------



## Jeanerella

I haven't been to Hall of Presidents since they added Reagan, and have NO   desire to return. Too patriotic for me. (and yes, I'm proud to be an American, so don't go there!)

I think that many (not all) of the face characters, inc. princesses and Mary Poppins aren't pretty enough for their roles. (castlecreations, I just saw your post after I typed this - I think I saw a pic of that man-faced Ariel!)

I hated the Mickey wand on Spaceship Earth. I'm so glad they got rid of it.

Speaking of Epcot, I also prefer it to be EPCOT Center and wish they didn't have characters there at all.

Can't stand CSR. Nice pool, but miserable check-in. Also think the CR is boring and very un-Disney.

I think some of the characters in GMR are done very poorly, esp Bogart and Bergman. Their faces look melted.

I love dressing up in my Cinderella dress and going to the P&PP and watching little girls faces (even got my pic with a few, although that's highly illegal - please don't tell!)

Ok, enough of that....


----------



## PrincessCastMember

Jeanerella said:


> •Speaking of Epcot, I also prefer it to be EPCOT Center and wish they didn't have characters there at all.



I totally agree with you Jeanerella! I love Walt's original idea of what he intended EPCOT to be  

Also, I've never been on Expedition Everest, Tower of Terror, Rockin' Rollercoaster, or Mission Space. I have a huge fear of rollercoasters! (I hate that dropping feeling!) I've only been on the Magic Kingdom "rollercoasters" because my friends and fellow CMs made me.


----------



## littlewitch34

Lamandpercy said:


> To all you teacup scaredycats.  I hate spinning and survived the teacups!  You control how fast your cup spins, if you leave the wheel in the middle you don't really spin at all.  Last year I sat in a different cup to DH and has a nice ride.  He came off green as he had spun so fast he was a blur.



My brothers would never let me sit in a cup and NOT spin! They would think it a fun game to make me sick!


----------



## gbpackfan9

I must admit it, I hate the spinning teacups also   

Spinning just makes me sick    and who wants to be sick at Disney...


----------



## jewjubean

I dont remember my first trip to disney world  I was 10.


----------



## Morganw42

-I think Disney has made Tink into a tweener tart
-Tigger reminds me of an old wino
-The Brown Derby is over-rated


----------



## Bill Brown

Jeanerella said:


> I haven't been to Hall of Presidents since they added Reagan, and have NO   desire to return. Too patriotic for me. (and yes, I'm proud to be an American, so don't go there!)...


Almost ditto for me.  Haven't returned to HoP in 8 years.


----------



## mama03

Have never been to Pleasure Island, mind you I have lived in Florida on and off for more than 25 years.
Never had a Turkey leg, Gross.
Dont get the appeal of Spaceship Earth.
I really dont like MGM, oops DHS.


----------



## DVCajun

Think the Dole Whip is kind of boring without rum.

Hate ITTBAB.  Hate it.  Avoid it like the plague.

Alice in Wonderland gives me the creeps.  The whole cast.  Tweedle Dee?  Shudder.  Mad Hatter?


----------



## AmberLuvsWDW

I don't like Tonga Toast and I'm not crazy about Dole Whip. 

That doesn't mean I won't have one and also pay it forward for Bob when I go in August!


----------



## wdwdancerwannabe

DVCajun said:


> Think the Dole Whip is kind of boring without rum.



Hope the Tag Fairy gets ahold of that one!  That's perfect!


----------



## PirateMel

Okay - here goes.
In 2006 Mom and I planned our bi-annual trip to the world.  Four days before I fell in the basement and tore the ligaments in my ankle.  I went to Disney AMA - like I was really going to cancel.  Got really good drugs to do it.

One the third or fourth day, without the crutches, just walking with the air cast, we went to MK for the day.  End of Day we went on COP, I love this ride, but was really sore, so after the ride ended, I figured we could just sit and wait for the next show and ride again.  OMG! after the ride stops so you can get off, the next booth is completly dark and empty.  I thought the ride had stopped for the night and had a panic attack.  Mom was on the floor laughing so hard.  So when the room started to move again a CM walked in and Not sure who was more suprised her or me.  GET off the ride when they tell you too! 

I LOVE turkey legs in Frontierland, the looks from people, especially foreign travelers are priceless, as they see me knawing on one like a canibal.


----------



## nurse.darcy

PirateMel said:


> Okay - here goes.
> In 2006 Mom and I planned our bi-annual trip to the world.  Four days before I fell in the basement and tore the ligaments in my ankle.  I went to Disney AMA - like I was really going to cancel.  Got really good drugs to do it.
> 
> One the third or fourth day, without the crutches, just walking with the air cast, we went to MK for the day.  End of Day we went on COP, I love this ride, but was really sore, so after the ride ended, I figured we could just sit and wait for the next show and ride again.  OMG! after the ride stops so you can get off, the next booth is completly dark and empty.  I thought the ride had stopped for the night and had a panic attack.  Mom was on the floor laughing so hard.  So when the room started to move again a CM walked in and Not sure who was more suprised her or me.  GET off the ride when they tell you too!
> 
> I LOVE turkey legs in Frontierland, the looks from people, especially foreign travelers are priceless, as they see me knawing on one like a canibal.



Okay Mel. . .you are the new freak. . .it was Tracy, but you get to take over the position. . .


----------



## Bill Brown

PirateMel said:


> ...I LOVE turkey legs in Frontierland, the looks from people, especially foreign travelers are priceless, as they see me gnawing on one like a cannibal.


Finally, a fellow connoisseur of Le turkey legs.


----------



## bennyb98

I HATE the Lion King.  There I said it. hehe.


----------



## Claroquesi

The loss of Millionaire makes me physically angry every single time I think of it


----------



## stitchlet

Great thread!

Okay here goes:   

I love Pooh & Stitch (characters, movies, rides, you name it, I like it!)
Listen to Radio Disney all day at work
Watch Disney channel when DH is on business trips
Have Tivo'd the Travel channel specials and re-watch them - a lot

And for my most shameful secret - I think Tink is just a little too full of herself . . .


----------



## stitchlet

ExPirateShopGirl said:


> 4) Disney is not a recognized school of interior design. You people know who you are.



Well, ummmm, yes, I can see your point here, but maybe just a few _tasteful_ pieces . . . ?  Oh who am I kidding - guilty as charged!


----------



## Simba22

LKLush said:


> MK doesn't hold a 'special place' in my heart - but I  AK - I'm an animal nut and could watch the cheetahs all day.



Ditto!!   

BTW, Fantasmic is a great show!  I think you will like it!

And my secret is that I am 25 years old and I only watch the Disney Channel!  Suite Life, Hannah Montana, HSM, Camp Rock...  

Oh and I have an entire iPod with nothing but Disney music on it!  Park music like the Tree of Life theme, ride music like Splash Mountain, songs from movies like Lion King and Robin Hood, all three complete soundtracks from the Pirates movies, and even theme songs from Duck Tales, Chip n Dale, and Tale Spin!


----------



## Poohbug

I have been to WDW at least 30 times but never to DL.  I did drive by it once but did not have time to stop. 

I make the kids ride IASW with me once a trip even tho they hate it.  DH will not go near it.

I will charge a WDW vacation on a credit card and not feel guilty about it at all.

We bought so much stuff on one trip we had to ship it home.

I never, ever stop at the American Pavilion at WS.

I HATE school bread and did not think Dole Whips were that great.


----------



## Simba22

Chrisy76334 said:


> I can't stand turkey legs....yuck!!
> I've never seen the rope drop.
> Lights, Motors, Actions and The Voyage of the Little Mermaid where the worst shows I have ever seen.



I've also never madeit to a rope drop....i'd rather sleep or go eat breakfast at Boma!  

LMA was good the first time I saw it but I have ZERO interest in going to see it again.   VOTLM was pretty bad...I liked the "Under the Sea" part with the puppets under the black lights, but the rest of it was boring.  And "Ariel" messed up the words to "Part of Your World"    



Poohbug said:


> I will charge a WDW vacation on a credit card and not feel guilty about it at all.
> 
> We bought so much stuff on one trip we had to ship it home.


----------



## saint71

I think epcot world showcase is boring...


----------



## I'm The Candyman!

I thought these were supposed to be secrets.  Most of the posts here are likes and dislikes. 

My Disney secret is that I have a crush on Aladdin.  Animated or the ones in the parades.  It doesn't matter much.  Oh yeah.  And I'm a guy.


----------



## rebecca06261

I'm The Candyman! said:


> I thought these were supposed to be secrets.  Most of the posts here are likes and dislikes.
> 
> My Disney secret is that I have a crush on Aladdin.  Animated or the ones in the parades.  It doesn't matter much.  Oh yeah.  And I'm a guy.



The reason they seem more like likes/dislikes is because this is really the only thread where we can say these things without being flamed because of our "secret likes & dislikes." Take your "like," it's a secret...& a like all rolled into one! 

And by the way....  to the Dis, Candyman!


----------



## I'm The Candyman!

rebecca06261 said:


> The reason they seem more like likes/dislikes is because this is really the only thread where we can say these things without being flamed because of our "secret likes & dislikes." Take your "like," it's a secret...& a like all rolled into one!
> 
> And by the way....  to the Dis, Candyman!



Thanks for the welcome and for the info.  I thought it was funny how people were so nice over here with regards to their "secrets".  I have noticed many times as an observer that people get downright mean with eachother.  Is that what "flaming" is?  Since I'm new, I guess I'll have to get used to the negative stuff, but since I have been to DL and WDW as a solo traveler, I thought this would be a great place to hang out.


----------



## kisobel

ok i will admit my most horrible secret.  i am 40years old and totally in lust with zac efron from high school musical.   i have watched each one probably 20times each.  i'm thankful my husband just rolls his eyes and lets me dream.


kate


----------



## rebecca06261

I'm The Candyman! said:


> Thanks for the welcome and for the info.  I thought it was funny how people were so nice over here with regards to their "secrets".  I have noticed many times as an observer that people get downright mean with eachother.  Is that what "flaming" is?  Since I'm new, I guess I'll have to get used to the negative stuff, but since I have been to DL and WDW as a solo traveler, I thought this would be a great place to hang out.



Yep, that's exactly what flaming is.  There are other crazed disers out there who would absolutely let someone have it, for admiting that they don't really "get" something that most everyone else loves in regards to Disney.  That's why this space was created!


----------



## rebecca06261

kisobel said:


> ok i will admit my most horrible secret.  i am 40years old and totally in lust with zac efron from high school musical.   i have watched each one probably 20times each.  i'm thankful my husband just rolls his eyes and lets me dream.
> 
> 
> kate



I feel the same way about the Jonas Brothers 
pssst...I'm 32


----------



## Bareacuda

I love EPCOT
Can't get enough of the roller coaster rides at Disneyland. You know the kind... throw your hands up all the way and scream like you hate it 
Hate Turkey legs 
  Havent met a ride I didn't like.


----------



## OlyWaguy

I've got to admit that my love for Disney is purely nostalgic. My mom took us many times when we were kids and we had the most wonderful experiences. My shameful secret is that I truly love the rides at Universal more than Disney. I know that I'm going to catch %$#@ for saying this and if my mom ever finds out she'll kill me. lol.


----------



## Master Mason

OlyWaguy said:


> I've got to admit that my love for Disney is purely nostalgic. My mom took us many times when we were kids and we had the most wonderful experiences. My shameful secret is that I truly love the rides at Universal more than Disney. I know that I'm going to catch %$#@ for saying this and if my mom ever finds out she'll kill me. lol.




No %$#@ from me.  I have been to many other parks that have great rides.  Can't help you with mom though.


----------



## testtubes

Shameful secrets:
1. Never had a Dole Whip
2. Never saw Stitch
3. Have never ridden the Liberty Belle
4. Don't care to ride Tower of Terror
5. Have never seen the parade at AK
6. Prefer camping at Fort Wilderness rather than staying at a hotel
7. Favorite shows are HDDRV and Fantasmic


----------



## kaos928

OK I read all of your shameful secrets, so here are some of mine

1. I totally love IASW, the Tiki Room and all the annoying rides most everyone hates
2. The Snow White ride still scares me!! (21)
3. I'm so nervous that my BF won't like WDW (He's taking his first trip with me in January)
4. I've snuck into hotels I'm not staying at to use their pool/slides/hot tub
5. Not ashamed to say the monorail speech out loud, and not under my breath
6. I won't go any wear NEAR Summit Plummet. Like seriously not within 100 feet. 


Also, I love turkey legs but that's no secret.
I'm sure there are quite a few more.


----------



## Candice30

1.  in all the times i have been, i have never seen fantasmic or been to hoop dee doo. (will remedy with the kids in 2 wks)
2.  i am scared of the ride attendants at the haunted mansion....they just creep me out and if i ride alone, i always sing it's a small world in my head so i don't get scared


----------



## OU1247

This maybe a topper....GIGGLE

When I was in college in the mid 80's my college band played in front of Cinderella's castle.   I like many college kids in the 80's...I partied a bit to much at Rosie O'Grady's the night before....

MY SHAMEFUL SECRET....
I PUKED IN A BUSH IN FRONT OF CINDERELLA'S CATLE....


----------



## little1kry

kaos928 said:


> OK I read all of your shameful secrets, so here are some of mine
> 
> 1. I totally love IASW, the Tiki Room and all the annoying rides most everyone hates
> 2. The Snow White ride still scares me!! (21)
> 3. I'm so nervous that my BF won't like WDW (He's taking his first trip with me in January)
> 4. I've snuck into hotels I'm not staying at to use their pool/slides/hot tub
> 5. Not ashamed to say the monorail speech out loud, and not under my breath
> 6. I won't go any wear NEAR Summit Plummet. Like seriously not within 100 feet.
> 
> 
> Also, I love turkey legs but that's no secret.
> I'm sure there are quite a few more.



I posted my "shameful secrets" a while ago, but just saw your list.  I'm with you on #3.  My BF and I are going in January also and it will be his first trip too.  He looks at me like I'm crazy when I talk about Disney sometimes.  Here's to hoping he finally "gets its" when we arrive.  If not, I don't know what I'll do!


----------



## rebecca06261

OU1247 said:


> This maybe a topper....GIGGLE
> 
> When I was in college in the mid 80's my college band played in front of Cinderella's castle.   I like many college kids in the 80's...I partied a bit to much at Rosie O'Grady's the night before....
> 
> MY SHAMEFUL SECRET....
> I PUKED IN A BUSH IN FRONT OF CINDERELLA'S CATLE....


----------



## DisCopper

Uh.......    

I'm a 42 year old (straight) guy who likes Lilo & Stitch.
Does that count?


----------



## Bareacuda

DisCopper said:


> Uh.......
> 
> I'm a 42 year old (straight) guy who likes Lilo & Stitch.
> Does that count?



 YUP... 

   I can add 12 years, a grandmother of 14 ... and still loves Lilo and Stitch, and sing(poorly) to Hawaiian Roller Coaster Ride! 

  Ann


----------



## everydaymathchick

I've never had a Dole Whip, and I'm not really sure what that even is!  Anyone care to share?

No idea what EE is either -- all the letters confuse me.  

When I was a little girl (about 5 or 6) I was so scared of Snow White's ride that I covered my eyes and  the whole way through -- that evil witch being "pretty" in the mirror and turning around old and scary still gives me nightmares.  In fact, when I went back in HS, I still wouldn't ride the Snow White ride, but I was really glad they changed the name to warn parents that it could scare small children.  Now when I go back in Jan 09 I think I will finally ride it to see how scary it really is.

Epcot also scared me as a small child -- I cried and had to be carried the whole way through it.  Don't ask what I was scared of because the answer is an irritating "everything"!  In HS I LOVED World Showcase and now I'm dying to get back to see it again (and take my time a little more).  Perhaps I'll try drinking my way through it this time like others have suggested.


----------



## peggyo9

Mission Space almost made me sick!


----------



## Missin'Disney

OK, here are my shameful secrets:

Some people riding ECV's really bug the crud out of me....the ones that seem to think they have the right of way and totally disregard pedestrian traffic.  I've actually been crashed into by these nuts 

I am perpetually singing the themes from:

1: Spectromagic
2: Carousel of Progress
3: The "Boo to YOU" parade at MNSSHP

My kids think I'm weird b/c I'm always "disney dreaming"  

I fantasize about being a CM- especially after returning home from a trip


----------



## moonpie85

I bought my pomeranian a stuffed Pluto that he humps multiple times a day   Poooooor Pluto!


----------



## Bill Brown

everydaymathchick said:


> ...No idea what EE is either -- all the letters confuse me.


Here's a link to the AllEars.Net page with most of the abbreviations seen on Disney related forums.


----------



## everydaymathchick

Thank you so much!  My sister and I are constantly saying the abbreviations outloud to each other as we read trying to figure them out!  This cheat sheet is golden.


----------



## twinklebug

Two I'm willing to share... The first one I'm gonna be hated for ...

Wishes bores me. Parts of it make me feel like I'm waiting for the computer to boot and download the newest antivirus updates. 

The Spectromagic mimes scare me.  Great time to hit the rides though.


----------



## bennyb98

Just though of another one... 
I start dancing every time I hear the music to Disney Dreams Come True Parade!


----------



## Bareacuda

moonpie85 said:


> I bought my pomeranian a stuffed Pluto that he humps multiple times a day   Poooooor Pluto!


----------



## OlyWaguy

moonpie85 said:


> I bought my pomeranian a stuffed Pluto that he humps multiple times a day  Poooooor Pluto!


 

That's just wrong, lol... to some that's as bad as flag burining.


----------



## Nooshkin

I think the current version of Illuminations is overrated and boring.  ZZzzzzz...

And just the other day I played the Spectromagic music and pretended I was a dragonfly in the parade.  (That's not really a secret though since it was in front of my family!)


----------



## Iggipolka

I had an umm..adult experience while riding the Haunted Mansion with my college boyfriend. We thought that the Doom buggies would provide enough cover, but when we got home, I read about the infrared cameras that the CM's use to monitor the ride! They got an eyeful that day.


----------



## OlyWaguy

Iggipolka said:


> I had an umm..adult experience while riding the Haunted Mansion with my college boyfriend. We thought that the Doom buggies would provide enough cover, but when we got home, I read about the infrared cameras that the CM's use to monitor the ride! They got an eyeful that day.


 



*You're just naughty, baby!​*


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

moonpie85 said:


> I bought my pomeranian a stuffed Pluto that he humps multiple times a day   Poooooor Pluto!



     

My old wiener dog used to do the same thing to a stuffed Simba!!  Except I didn't buy it for him, he would steal it from my daughters room.  If you have never seen a wiener dog hump a lion, lets just say it is hilarious!!!


----------



## Sush101

Like many others, I find Stitch very annoying.
I don't like a lot of the new pixar animations...miss the classics.
I think the snacks served at WDW could be a little healthier.
I teared up twice while watching "Wishes"
I didn't think that the food served at Cinderella's Royal Table was all that great!
I wish that the World Showcase at Epcot had more pavillions....I lovvve that place!! 	:
I randomly walk into Disney Stores to get a small dose of the magic..


----------



## mmmbop

I've never had a dole whip, and not necessarily wanting to try it, either.
I experienced my first rope drop in March - and it's only because my friend drove up to see me that I even considered getting up that early!
My favorite drink in World Showcase are Habibi Daquiris in Morocco.  


My last trip to WDW was with my grandmother. The weeks before, I had caught a nasty cold and it didn't help that I was working two jobs, putting in up to 60 hours (it was tax season) and going to college full time.  I took the week off. When we arrived in MCO, I felt like I was going to pass out, yet had to stand in that darn ME Line for 45 minutes or so, with no tissues and just loaded with snots  The night we arrived, I just slept. The next morning, we went to Crystal Palace. I was feeling 100% better (except for a runny nose) and she caught my cold. She spent the *entire* week in the hotel and it was the best vacation I've had.  

I stood in that darn Princess line in Toontown for an hour just to get a photo with Princess Aurora. I was really, really disappointed when I came face to face with someone who looked way too old (in my opinion) to be playing her. But I thought the other princesses were absolutely beautiful.

My boss just came back from a trip to WDW yesterday. While she was gone, I was so jealous that I started my next trip... even though it isn't until September 2009  

Another secret is that I staked out and sat in a spot in front of the castle, JUST so I could get a picture of Prince Phillip  It made my day when Princess Aurora mouthed "happy birthday" to me. 

And heelys and strollers are just... no. The thing that scares me most isn't ToT, EE, RnR, or any of the mountains. It's any of the mad moms with strollers  


And my last secret, is that I despise one of my professors for saying NO adult would go to Disney without kids.


----------



## Scambone

mmmbop said:


> And my last secret, is that I despise one of my professors for saying NO adult would go to Disney without kids.



Sounds like we have the same professor.  

Is your name a Hanson song reference?


----------



## Kaler131

deltachi8 said:


> *Very few* people know (outside of the disboards itself) that i met my fiance right here on the dis!



OMG! How cool!!!


----------



## Bareacuda

I thought adults were only kids with a growing problem! 


  Ann


----------



## Iggipolka

Bareacuda said:


> I thought adults were only kids with a growing problem!



My wife and I say that while we may look like adults, we're really kids in disguise  .


----------



## mmmbop

Scambone said:


> Sounds like we have the same professor.
> 
> Is your name a Hanson song reference?



He was surprised that I disagreed with him. He was the type that didn't like people to disagree with him either.  I was so disgusted when I found out I had to take pretty much the same course with him, except at a graduate level. Of course, he made the same reference, because he knew how it ticked me off. Except, the class was made up of (mostly) adults, so they were able to disagree. I suppose it was more convincing than a, then, 19-year-old disagreeing. At least real adults were agreeing. Not some college-kid. At least, he seemed more receptive when the adults disagreed.


And yes, it is. I love Hanson just about as much as I love Disney....


----------



## Scambone

mmmbop said:


> He was surprised that I disagreed with him. He was the type that didn't like people to disagree with him either.  I was so disgusted when I found out I had to take pretty much the same course with him, except at a graduate level. Of course, he made the same reference, because he knew how it ticked me off. Except, the class was made up of (mostly) adults, so they were able to disagree. I suppose it was more convincing than a, then, 19-year-old disagreeing. At least real adults were agreeing. Not some college-kid. At least, he seemed more receptive when the adults disagreed.
> 
> 
> And yes, it is. I love Hanson just about as much as I love Disney....




My history teacher hated Disney and she'd mention how Walt was evil. I ended up writing an eight page research paper pretty much talking about how great Disney is. Of course I was stupid enough to turn it in with my final project AND I took another class with her right after that. ugh I'm a moron. Oh well the second class was better. 


PS. I love hanson too! I seen them a little while ago. ahh they put on a great show.


----------



## mmmbop

Scambone said:


> My history teacher hated Disney and she'd mention how Walt was evil. I ended up writing an eight page research paper pretty much talking about how great Disney is. Of course I was stupid enough to turn it in with my final project AND I took another class with her right after that. ugh I'm a moron. Oh well the second class was better.
> 
> 
> PS. I love hanson too! I seen them a little while ago. ahh they put on a great show.



Haha, you're lucky that the second class was better. Mine was exactly the same. Except with business examples. Ugh.

Aw yay for fellow Fansons on the Dis Boards!! You rock


----------



## mef78

mmmbop said:


> And my last secret, is that I despise one of my professors for saying NO adult would go to Disney without kids.



Um...tell your professor he's CRAZY  See my website below!  

MY Disney secret is that I'm more of a disney world fan than a disney movie fan... . I'd rather go to the World than watch Dumbo. BUT I AM addicted to playhouse disney for some reason...  

Also, I spent an entire trip with the following agenda every single day: 
Wake up at 11:00
Spend day at pool
Get dinner
Go to Jellyrolls until 2:00am
(I think I rode 2 rides the whole time)


----------



## ILuvCrush

OK I've been lurking around for a while, but registered so I can join in on this thread!!! It is soooo much fun!! 

OK My secrets:
   My first trip to MK (I was 8ish) we were on Tom Sawyers Island having a ball, I might add.... when my uncle jumped out of one of the caves and scared me so bad I wet my pants!!  Mom had to buy me new clothes...and I've been too ashamed to go onto the island since (I'm now 35!).

   I have a trip coming up Oct 13-18 for my birthday... no one knows about it except hubby...I told the kids I was going on a "shopping trip" all by myself! I can't hardly wait..I've NEVER gone anywhere alone before!! 

   I love Ellen's Energy Ride...even though no one else does.

   I start planning my next trip before I go on the most current one!

   I love HSM  (the first one) and watch HM and Wizards of Waverly Place...even after my kids go to bed

   WDW is more fun when I leave my Hubby and DS13 at home and just go with DDs 7 and 9!!

   The biggest MUST DO for my next trip is to get my photo taken with PRINCE CASPIAN...he's so dreamy


----------



## thumperbelle3

I've never had a Dole Whip
Never rode the Teacups
I don't really like the Pixar Movies
I cry everytime i hear "Bambi, your mother can't be with you anymore." 
Splash Mountain is too long


----------



## patches07

Dole whips make me sick. And I hate Winnie The Pooh.


----------



## ~PirateGirl~

Omg, ive been giggling at all the shameful secrets.... 

Mine are:

Ive only rode The Jungle cruise once
Ive only rode Dumbo once
I like to take off my shoes  and socks on air conditioned relaxing rides.
I dont like the new version of The Tiki Room
Mission Space was a bad idea!
When ive gone on solo trips I bring a little stuffed dog to the parks. 
I know some ride spiels by heart

..thats all i can think of right now, if i come up with more ill be back.


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Never had a Dole Whip or a Zebra Dome
Never been through Spaceship Earth
Have used a Fastpass *after* the time window  
Go to a Disney Store at a mall across from the dealership whenever I get my oil changed
Have some Disney souvenirs and knick-knacks on the windowsills of my bedroom
I have planned (and even made ADRs) for trips that I haven't been able to take since my last trip in summer 2006


----------



## stemikger

> *Originally posted by Indians3452*
> I dont tell my guy friends I'm a disney fanatic. I just feel weird about it. God I love disney though.



Hey Brother, from one guy to another.  Let your freak flag fly.  I love to tell people what a Disney nut I am.  I also love it even more when I tell people who totally don't get it.  I get looks from both men and women who don't get the whole Disney thing.

My Brother in laws mom said why in the world do I go so much.  My sister in laws new boyfriend thinks I'm a totally freak for loving it.  My Aunt hates it, but then again she is a mean old thing who dosen't enjoy anything but wine tastings. 

I just love to be me and being a Disney Nut is a Big Part of who I am.

Like I said before.

LET YOUR FREAK FLAG FLY!!!!     

Now for my secret.  I never did Star Tours, I haven't seen Indiana Jones since my Honeymoon 16 years ago and I never did the Magic Carpets of Alladin.


----------



## Mr. Snail

Pooh irritates me.  Whatever there is that's supposed to be cute about him just doesn't "connect" with me.  I can see it, I think, but it still doesn't connect.

Eeyore, on the other hand, is awesome.  He's as cute as people allege Pooh to be, and he has personality (something else Pooh seems to be lacking).  Rabbit, Kanga, and Roo are neat, too.  Sometimes Tigger strikes me as one of the most "adult" of the Hundred Acre Woods inhabitants despite his demeanor if for no other reason than how well he treats Roo.  I really, really want to like Owl, but he's a little too "bumbling" for my tastes.

As burnt out as I am on Stitch, I do have to admit I like his character design.

I actually liked the Narnia attraction at MGM/Hollywood/whatever.  I admit that how brief it is took me by surprise despite the advance warning I had, but I like the area building up to the movie props.  I guess how low-key it is appeals to me in the same way the Electrical Water Pageant does.  When they have the White Queen lookalike come out and mouth her lines, I look up at her and wonder what she's thinking.


----------



## Donald Applecore

My wife &I have an unhealthy obsession with OUR Donald Duck plush, and often set him up in surprise poses for each other to find.

May I direct your attention to exhibit "A"


----------



## TOPDL

I will more than likely stay off site next time. Because PI is closeing.


----------



## goofygrl4

littlewitch34 said:


> Disney needs an 18+ day. I think it's sweet to see little kids so excited to meet Mickey, etc. and get so happy seeing Cinderella's Castle... but if one of those blue strollers knocks me into a display of Disney keychains one more time...




I kicked a stroller after the father pushing it took me out at the clavs!

I litterally turned around made sure the child wasn't in it and KICKED IT!

EVEN HIS wift was like well I told you to watch where you where going! I had bruises from where this jacko hit me! It was closing at MK so we all know how fun that is!


----------



## Bill Brown

goofygrl4 said:


> I kicked a stroller after the father pushing it took me out at the clavs!
> 
> I litterally turned around made sure the child wasn't in it and KICKED IT!
> 
> EVEN HIS wift was like well I told you to watch where you where going! I had bruises from where this jacko hit me! It was closing at MK so we all know how fun that is!


Bravo to your reasonably restrained reaction to being subjected to battery after ensuring the stroller was unoccupied.


----------



## nurse.darcy

goofygrl4 said:


> I kicked a stroller after the father pushing it took me out at the clavs!
> 
> I litterally turned around made sure the child wasn't in it and KICKED IT!
> 
> EVEN HIS wift was like well I told you to watch where you where going! I had bruises from where this jacko hit me! It was closing at MK so we all know how fun that is!



I gotta agree with Bill on this.  How very restrained of you to NOT punch the guy out.  Strollers used as battering rams are HORRID.  If I stay till closing I will purposefully try to be close to the last people out to AVOID the battering rams.  I'd rather not be bruised and battered on vacation.


----------



## black562

I despise the hateful people that watch parades....you know, the kind that think their kid is special and has to have an unobstructive view BOTH WAYS.  I've been kicked, poked, proded and cussed for doing nothing but standing there, when I was there first and some Mom with an attitude pushed her sleeping child up and orders me and everyone else to stand back 4 feet from the curb so her child can see all the way up the street....and the kid's freakin' sleepin'!!!!!!!


----------



## goofygrl4

nurse.darcy said:


> I gotta agree with Bill on this.  How very restrained of you to NOT punch the guy out.  Strollers used as battering rams are HORRID.  If I stay till closing I will purposefully try to be close to the last people out to AVOID the battering rams.  I'd rather not be bruised and battered on vacation.




It did take a lot for me to not say anything to him let alone punch him. Im a hot tempered Hockey player so I held back a lot considering it is DISNEY after all. But for real I've pushed strollers in Disney, Closing time in all, How hard is it to keep a decent space between your stroller and peoples apendages. If you do bumd some one at least have the gumption to appalogize, that would make it better!


----------



## TOPDL

sorry, I have smoked where i was not alowed. Man am I going to miss PI.


----------



## dalepool

My secret  "I LOVE PETER PAN RIDE AT DISNEYLAND".  

It is not a secret now--so I do not have to be ashamed to ride it back to back as many times as I can without a wait.

Oh, I feel so releaved now that the cat is out of the bag .  I have carried the burden of this secret since 1975.  I can now rest easy.

Ok as for never have been on a ride

The rockets
Dumbo 
Tower of terror 
RollerCoaster at DCA
I am sure a few others but can"t think of right away.


----------



## BamaTigger

OOOhhh I have a secret!! 

I DONT LIKE MICKEY MOUSE!!!   He just aggravates me!

AND I SECRETLY WISH WDW WOULD HAVE AN ADULTS ONLY DAY! 


btw...this forum is really cool......at any other forum on the DIS, there would be some flaming going on!

I like it here!!! Nice and peaceful!!!!


----------



## Calrissian13

okay, here are mine

-I hate Winnie the Pooh 
-I've always felt that Snow White has gotten the shaft
-I get sick on the teacups and really don't like them
-I waited an hour  last year to have a picture taken with Ariel (and I'm 28)
-I never went to Disney as a child (but wanted to oh so badly!)
-I've never been able to watch Pinocchio without falling asleep, but I loved reading the story book
-I've never seen Toy Story (and have no desire to)
-the Dream Along With Mickey show at the castle makes me cry (happy tears)
-don't get me started on how many things are wrong with High School Musical

on the upside,

-I could sit and stare at the castle all day
-the boat ride from the Tranportation Centre to Magic Kingdom is one of my favourite things
-I love the pizza delivery
-If I could only ride one ride it would be Haunted Mansion, over and over
-if I could live in Disney, everything would be right with the world


----------



## TPCShauna

After reading all the hype here, I finally had a Dole Whip . . . and it was disgusting.   

MK is horrible.  I seriously wouldn't go if it wasn't for Philharmagic.  DL is SO MUCH BETTER!

My favorite ride at Epcot is Ellen's Energy Adventure.

Test Track is boring.  Why is it considered a thrill ride?   

CRT is completely overrated.  The food was gross.

Fantasmic at MGM seriously sucks.  DL's is 1,000 times better.

I think Fantasyland should be 18+ after 10:00pm.  Shouldn't those kids be in bed at that point anyway?


----------



## Miky7

Mine really isn't so much a secret but an unpopular/irrational point of view:
I have never, ever, ever, liked Minnie Mouse. I think she is a fake, floozy beeyotch. I am a typically rational and intelligent adult. How can I have such feeling for a character? Not a real person - a character! Something is wrong with me...


----------



## KEMdisney

Ive never seen Lilo and Stitch, the movie!!!


----------



## exnortherner

Many of my secret dislikes I keep to myself since they often start arguments with other Disney freaks like myself.

I do not like Donald Duck.  He is an angry, mean spritited guy who is just the opposite of my hero Mickey.

I don't like the waitresses at the '50s Prime Time Cafe.  I know it is just part of the routine, but I still don't like it.

I don't get Tom Sawyer Island.  The land could be put to better use.

The Indy Speedway is boring and what does it have to do with Tomorrowland anyway.

Animal Kingdom has some good shows, but otherwise I don't get the park.  They don't know what they want to be.

The Nemo ride at the Seas in Epcot makes me yawn ( not to be confused with the Finding Nemo stage show at AK, which is great). 

I still love the Carousel of Progress after all these years.  I guess it feels comfortable, like an old shoe.

I would love to spend the night in Cinderella's Castle.


----------



## Ellie Mouse

What is the deal with all the big alien eyes on all the newer princesses/heroines (Belle, Jasmine, Esmerelda)?  My shameful Disney secret is that they give me the creeps!  I think it all makes them look alike.  I long for the days of Aurora, Snow White, and Cinderella who look NORMAL!


----------



## stemikger

> *Posted by Miky7*
> Mine really isn't so much a secret but an unpopular/irrational point of view:
> I have never, ever, ever, liked Minnie Mouse. I think she is a fake, floozy beeyotch. I am a typically rational and intelligent adult. How can I have such feeling for a character? Not a real person - a character! Something is wrong with me...


----------



## stemikger

> *Posted by Elliemouse*
> What is the deal with all the big alien eyes on all the newer princesses/heroines (Belle, Jasmine, Esmerelda)?



I don't have enough time to explain, but over the past 50 years or so, we have slowly been exposed to alien life forms (i.e., in the media, in the way we think, in the way we will respond when they expose themselves).  The process has been ongoing, slow, steady, very deliberate and methodical.

The government has insiders that are from other worlds and many of our ex Presidents know this.

One day, we will know that they have been among us and when they do come forward, it will not be such a shock to us, because we will have become acusstomed to their ways.


----------



## HarleyMom

- I hated Nemo (the musical)!  But LOVE AK!  
- I have a HUGE crush on Captain Jack (even the guy who played him last year was hot!! He's my wallpaper!)
- I don't like going to WDW with my DH - he is Disney-Challanged and just doesn't get it.

And I am SO jealous that my DS got accepted into the Disney College Program and will be a CM!  I WANT TO BE A CM!!


----------



## Stacy's a freak

exnortherner said:


> Many of my secret dislikes I keep to myself since they often start arguments with other Disney freaks like myself.
> 
> I do not like Donald Duck.  He is an angry, mean spritited guy who is just the opposite of my hero Mickey.
> 
> I don't like the waitresses at the '50s Prime Time Cafe.  I know it is just part of the routine, but I still don't like it.
> 
> I don't get Tom Sawyer Island.  The land could be put to better use.
> 
> The Indy Speedway is boring and what does it have to do with Tomorrowland anyway.
> 
> Animal Kingdom has some good shows, but otherwise I don't get the park.  They don't know what they want to be.
> 
> The Nemo ride at the Seas in Epcot makes me yawn ( not to be confused with the Finding Nemo stage show at AK, which is great).
> 
> I still love the Carousel of Progress after all these years.  I guess it feels comfortable, like an old shoe.
> 
> I would love to spend the night in Cinderella's Castle.



Well said on all counts!


----------



## Stacy's a freak

stemikger said:


> I don't have enough time to explain, but over the past 50 years or so, we have slowly been exposed to alien life forms (i.e., in the media, in the way we think, in the way we will respond when they expose themselves).  The process has been ongoing, slow, steady, very deliberate and methodical.
> 
> The government has insiders that are from other worlds and many of our ex Presidents know this.
> 
> One day, we will know that they have been among us and when they do come forward, it will not be such a shock to us, because we will have become acusstomed to their ways.


----------



## Stacy's a freak

Miky7 said:


> Mine really isn't so much a secret but an unpopular/irrational point of view:
> I have never, ever, ever, liked Minnie Mouse. I think she is a fake, floozy beeyotch. I am a typically rational and intelligent adult. How can I have such feeling for a character? Not a real person - a character! Something is wrong with me...



Your dog is adorable!!!


----------



## closetmousefan

I think all children under the age of 10 should be out of the parks by 10 PM.  If there are special events or extra hours all I see are tiny children being pushed to the extreme by rude, selfish parents.  Every night I attended extra Magic hours 3 weeks ago, there was at least one screaming over tired child on the bus back to the hotel.


----------



## Sawyer

1.  I also despise Stich.

2.  I also think that Donald Duck is mean-spirited, power-seeking, and greedy.

3.  I boss the trip each time and my family ends up in at least one big blow-up every trip.

4.  The prices charged at the park restaurants offend me.  Esp LTT.  $100 for some store-bought ham and canned carrots.  Yet I'm p.o.'ed that they are booked and i can't get ressies this time.

5.  I think the character autograph collecting is moronic.  That is NOT the real Mickey, Minney, Goofey, etc.  It is a CM in a costume.  Why on earth do people wait in line an hour for an autograph from an imposter?

Errrrr.... thanks for listening.


----------



## Jeanerella

SweetAmy31 said:


> Lastly, I totally wanna flirt with the guy who plays Jack Sparrow and does a street show thing in Epcot. I know its not Jonny Depp, but hey its the closest I'll ever get, so he'll do!



Can you imagine the action that guy/guys get!? How great is that gig?


----------



## 1bigwdwfan

katylady said:


> I always found that the monorail smelled odd and one day it came to me - it smells like used Band-Aid!



You know, I kept thinking that it smelled funny...like something familiar, but couldn't place it. You are absolutely right about the band-aid smell!!


----------



## 1bigwdwfan

Mlissa88 said:


> *blush* I'm ashamed to admit my shameful Disney secret but here goes....
> 
> At some point I always feel like I'm going to snap if one more person hits the back of my ankles with their stroller.



I hate the lack of courtesy by all the people with those electric scooters. They plow through the crowd seemingly without a care. I've had my foot run over more times than I can count.


----------



## 1bigwdwfan

It's so funny to read these posts and find that I'm not the goofball I thought I was.

*I cry when I get there & when I leave. 
*I cry when I look at my pictures of my past trips.
*I get very excited (& cry) when I watch those free planning DVDs.
*I love making all the plans for trips even though I don't usually follow through with them.
*I haven't been to Tom Sawyer's Island.
*I rode Rafiki's Planet Watch & Living with the Land for the first time last Oct.
*I love Spaceship Earth and I'm a bit worried about all the changes.
*I listen to the Official Disney Albums during planning (which can only be done with a Disney themed pen) and on the way to the airport.
*I love Epcot.
*I love it's a small world.
*I wanna be the 1000 spirit on Haunted Mansion. That was actually one of my planned costumes for MNSSHP last year.
*I was very scared the first time I rode TT, now I have to ride it at least twice during my trip.

That's all I can think of at the moment.


----------



## Miky7

Ellie Mouse said:


> What is the deal with all the big alien eyes on all the newer princesses/heroines (Belle, Jasmine, Esmerelda)?  My shameful Disney secret is that they give me the creeps!  I think it all makes them look alike.  I long for the days of Aurora, Snow White, and Cinderella who look NORMAL!



I'm thinking that perhaps it is the influence of Japanimation? It has become soooo much more popular over the last 10 years.


----------



## Miky7

Stacy's a freak said:


> Your dog is adorable!!!



Awww - thanks! George likes Mickey and unfortunately, Mocha likes Minnie. I don't know what I have done wrong in raising her but I suppose I will just have to get used to the idea that <gulp> my baby girl likes Minnie. I tried to steer her towards Daisy Duck but she will have none of it. Maybe it's just teenage rebellion?


----------



## Mr. Snail

Ellie Mouse said:


> What is the deal with all the big alien eyes on all the newer princesses/heroines (Belle, Jasmine, Esmerelda)?  My shameful Disney secret is that they give me the creeps!  I think it all makes them look alike.  I long for the days of Aurora, Snow White, and Cinderella who look NORMAL!



I think it has to do with the idea that in animation, bigger eyes means more expressiveness.  "The eyes are the window to the soul," it's ok to exaggerate in animation to illustrate reactions, big eyes are cute, etc.  I think big eyes might be the norm in Japanese animation, as well, which has become increasingly popular.  The only problem is that the Disney animation style doesn't lend itself well to the big eyes, and they don't seem to get it yet, or haven't worked out a way to work big eyes into the Disney style, so we get alien-eyed princesses.


----------



## 10_Kyle_10

Jeanerella said:


> Can you imagine the action that guy/guys get!? How great is that gig?



Im sure thats his shameful secret as well


----------



## tinkjess3

I agree with earlier posts there should be an adult only day.
I hate Stitch's ride
I hate it when adults give other adults dirty looks because we want our pictures taken with the characters too.
I think there should be a fine for parents who run over other people with strollers
I dont really care for Animal Kingdom


----------



## lacrosse_lady72

Yes! Like others have said, a place where I won't be flamed for my annoyances or made fun of for my ultra-weirdo Disney behavior.

1. I want to slap anyone who looks down on adults who do kiddie things. When I beat all the kids and few parents at the robot racing game at the age of 20 last year, I got stares from those parents who had that 'why didn't you let one of the kids win?' look.

2. We keep all the menus from the restaurants we eat at, obviously we ask. And we also get those from restaurants we don't eat at.

3. In addition to menu collecting, we also map collect, park maps, resort maps...

4. I hate beer even though I plan on drinking around the world. 

5. I like the stitch ride.

6. MK is my least favorite park.

7. I hardly ever actually use fastpasses. We go in September so we hardly need them but I get them anyway to take home.

8. I REALLY resent any groups larger than 4 people. They never know that stopping in the middle of a small walkway warrants a kick in the shins.

9. I also resent parents who place children on top of their shoulders. I get that your kids cannot see but now neither can I.

10. I will be taking pictures of everything at the parks and resorts, even more I will take a bunch of food, desert, snack and alcoholic drink pictures.

11. One night at MGM (I still haven't been to it since it's been HS), it was stormy, rainy and an EMH PM night. There couldn't have been more than a few hundred in the park and I went on the TOT over and over and over and over, all in all about 20 times. 

12. I did the same during a parade time and great FP usage back in 2002 on Kali River Rapids... it was VERY hot.

13. I'm not a fan of Kilimanjaro Safaris.

14. I think all the money spend on souvenirs is absolutely ridiculous.

15. I started planning my dining back in October 2007 for our Sept 2008 trip. And I'm still making alterations. Now I am adding in what drinks I plan on drinking and what (based on the 2007 menus) I will be getting during the final two days we're there which is also the first two days of the Food and Wine Festival.

16. I think children very gross in terms of how unsanitary they generally are.

17. Two weeks a year is never enough for me.

18. If it weren't for WDW, I would NEVER want to go to Florida ever again, I hate how many bugs are there, the grass really grosses me out and I hate how unfun it is to walk in, the little lizard things are also gross to me, I absolutely hate the weather (I actually like having all four seasons) and I am not a water person.

19. I too think there should be an adult only day.

20. I have all the Travel Channel specials on my DVR and watch them often. As well as the stuff on ONDEMAND. And I like to "ride" the rides on YouTube.


----------



## Wild4Walt

Not a fan of AK....

Hate the 50's resturant in HS...

Can't stand how long it takes to use Disney Transportation ( except the monorail )


----------



## trennr

I think all the "Adults Only Day" posters need to grow up.


----------



## DisneyTN

-When I was a child, I used to be scared to death of the dinosaurs from Universe Of Energy pavillion at Epcot.  (Now Ellen's Energy Adventure).

-Never been to Animal Kingdom

-Save all my theme-park brochures, park maps, etc from past trips.


----------



## Stacy's a freak

I LOVE this...



lacrosse_lady72 said:


> 1. I want to slap anyone who looks down on adults who do kiddie things. When I beat all the kids and few parents at the robot racing game at the age of 20 last year, I got stares from those parents who had that 'why didn't you let one of the kids win?' look.



I still have my plastic build-it-yourself robot.  I had a blast doing the robot race and I was 31 at the time


----------



## Bill Brown

Wild4Walt said:


> Not a fan of AK....
> 
> Hate the 50's resturant in HS...


 A couple of my favorites.


----------



## Kyen

I really don't get all the hype around Tinkerbell! I don't like her and WILL NOT buy anything with her on it!!!


----------



## tpholland

Kyen said:


> I really don't get all the hype around Tinkerbell! I don't like her and WILL NOT buy anything with her on it!!!


----------



## terbethk

Kyen said:


> I really don't get all the hype around Tinkerbell! I don't like her and WILL NOT buy anything with her on it!!!



same here. 
omg....that annoys me soooo much! I hate tink.

I LOVE stitch. 

I'm still terrified of TOT even though I pretend I'm not. 

I tear up when I enter the parks, watch planning dvds, etc... *shame*


----------



## Explodo

Kyen said:


> I really don't get all the hype around Tinkerbell! I don't like her and WILL NOT buy anything with her on it!!!





For Truth! Tink is famous for discovering she had a large butt and for trying to kill off a little girl! So I guess that means the Tink lovers are Psychotic types that will rub you out if you are deemed a rival?

Relax Tink lovers...You wouldn;t shoot me down like a Wendy bird...Now would ya?


Oh...My shameful Secret...I view Mary Poppins in a carnal manner. I bet she'd be a hoot in the sack.


----------



## thejackattack21

Explodo said:


> For Truth! Tink is famous for discovering she had a large butt and for trying to kill off a little girl! So I guess that means the Tink lovers are Psychotic types that will rub you out if you are deemed a rival?



Amen! I will never understand the obsession with Tink! Other secrets:

1) I am terrified of the SpectroMen

2) I think Illuminations is boring

3) I cry at Wishes

4) I love Dole Whip Floats, even though they make me nauseous every time I eat them. Ditto for Turkey Legs. Maybe I should try them together?

5) I think WDW popcorn is gross, and don't understand the obsession some people have with it.

6) I don't feel a particular affinity to any of the classic characters (Mickey, Minnie, and the gang)


----------



## wendy46001

Explodo said:


> Oh...My shameful Secret...I view Mary Poppins in a carnal manner. I bet she'd be a hoot in the sack.



   
oh that is too funny

dont have an actual shameful secret
but have to admit every time i hold a turkey leg (i dont eat them DH does)
i just want to whack someone over the head with it


----------



## Rlbren

DH & I little shameful secrets:

1) We reuse our resort refillable mugs from previous trips 

2) DH and I have spent the night in the MK parking lot waiting on a Pin Event at the Contemp 

3) We've parked at either the Poly or Contemp just to be able to walk to MK and not pay for parking. 

4) I absolutely detest Brazillan tour groups.

There are more, but can't think of them right now.


----------



## Bill Brown

Rlbren said:


> 4) I absolutely dispise Brazillan tour groups.


Someday I'm going to actually see one of these frequently talked about Brazilian tour groups.   Guess they don't hit WDW in December, which is when I usually visit.


----------



## Fantasmiss

You're right about cigarette smoke not being an allergen, but in a way it's actually worse, as "the worst offender for making allergies worse is tobacco smoke. Exposure to second-hand smoke results in childrens bodies being able to produce more of the anti-body called IgE. This is the anti-body that reacts to pollen, dust mites and animal saliva, triggering a cascade of allergic reactions from sneezing to rashes and asthma attacks. Parents who smoke around their kids increase the risk of their children having allergy attacks, as well as serious illnesses like bronchitis. Smoking during pregnancy and breastfeeding seems to result in a higher than average risk of the child developing allergic eczema." 

I'm sure your kids want their mother around for as long as possible, plus the fact that they know you smoke makes it more likely for them to start smoking themselves! I'm sure you wouldn't want that.. So, hope you'll be smoke-free soon, best of luck if you're trying to quit  



SweetAmy31 said:


> You dont offend me. I have asthma and smoke so I know I'm an a$$.  I really try not to smoke anywhere but the designated spots, but sometimes they are so hard to find.
> Not that it matters but just so you know, I dont smoke around kids. Even in the designated areas when someone shows up with their kids...I move or just put it out! My kids know I smoke, but they also know I dont do it around them.
> Also just a note, I'm in no way trying to offend you but as an asthmatic I'm filled with useless facts from reading signs in the doctor's office  . Smoking is an irritant not an allergent. Therefore it can annoy and aggravate your senses but you cant be allergic to it. I know its stupid   (same thing, right, but I thought I'd try to seem smart since i'm dumb enuff to smoke and have asthma.)


----------



## funinwdw

Ok, I've been reading the boards for awhile, but finally decided to become part of it just to post on this one So here are my secrets
1-totally agree the whole tink comments
2-I have never tried a dole whip but strongly considering it after all the hype
3- I plan on printing all the disney secrets and looking at ALL of them on our next trip
4- Our next trip is months away, but plan on going for a day trip to get our disney fix because we can't wait til dec.
5- I find that the best part of disney is experiencing the restaurants and food 
6- I have more fun as an adult in disney then ever as a child.
7-Dbf does most of the planning for the trip I just enjoy the ride  
8- Cant stand it when people use the walk away to have a family meeting! Is it that hard to walk over to the side?
9- I think those backpacks with the leash on it, that parents put on their kids is cruel but funny at the same time.
10- Last but not least, I spend WAY too much time on these boards, but totally grateful for all the info i've found


----------



## 10_Kyle_10

Bill Brown said:


> Someday I'm going to actually see one of these frequently talked about Brazilian tour groups.   Guess they don't hit WDW in December, which is when I usually visit.



Lucky guy ill tell you that, haha!  They have gotten better over the years but they still get out of hand at times.


----------



## SoScary'09

I don't like Peter Pan (Tink included) but I like the ride 
Not really into Dumbo either. And was up with those crows anyhow? That and I really don't like Jasmine. 

And was I the only one that absolutely hated Wall*E? Not that I've been keeping that one a dark secret or anything...


----------



## mthrash

Other than agreeing with many previous posters (Stitch, Dole Whips, Turkey Legs et al.) the only shameful secret I have is...

Trips to WDW= More than 20.
Character meals= Big Fat Zero.


----------



## Rlbren

I don't care for characters meals either. I don't like to be bothered while I eat..Weird I know.


----------



## GofFreak

I like the Peter Pan ride and think  is  

My DW thinks I have serious issues!


----------



## Poohbug

I agree with PP about Tinkerbell-I think she is a borderline sociopath. 

I love Ooh and Aah.  If I ever find Ooh and Aah merchandise I will buy it for me and not Ds.


----------



## Explodo

Poohbug said:


> I agree with PP about Tinkerbell-I think she is a borderline sociopath.
> 
> I love Ooh and Aah.  If I ever find Ooh and Aah merchandise I will buy it for me and not Ds.



Ooh and Ahh are kinda like Bert and Ernie to me...Ambigiously Gay...Not that there is anything wrong with that.


----------



## Goofy4Disney!

Ok, I love this thread and read it all the time and finally decided to contribute.



I don't care for hot dogs or ducks (except for Donald), but absolutely have to have a hot dog and sit outside of Casey's on every trip to MK.

I hate the Block Party Bash at HS (by the way I also hate that they changed the name to HS and still call it MGM).

I loved the creepy Spectromagic men at the beginning of the parade when they wore the masks and am disappointed they changed it. It was my favorite part.

I can't stand Peter Pan.  Or Pinocchio.

I don't see the thrill of the monorail. And it smells funny.

I fell asleep during the Nemo musical at AK.  Ok I was sick, but it was still wicked boring.

I'm addicted to the Grey Goose Lemonade slushies in France.

I'm not sure I'll ever be able to date a man that doesn't understand my love for Disney. (which may have me single forever lol)



I'm sure there are tons more, but these are what came to mind first.


----------



## disneydeb

i have never seen fantasmic, my goal is to stay in all the disney resorts at least once,


----------



## Dolce27

I've never seen the American Adventure and The Hall of Presidents bores me to tears. I guess that Im not very patriotic while at Disney am I?


----------



## PixieDustLove

my husband and i are secretly becoming disney addicts later in life (late 20's/early 30's) and none of our friends get it... whenever we come back from a trip (and sometimes we don't take our 2 year old or 4 month old) we get the response, "you went to disney again??"     hey! we won't let them get us down, we love disney!!


----------



## luvsmickeymouse

I had my dog in the Disney kennel and when I picked her up, I wrapped her in a blanket and brought her on the tram with us.  She is small so no one knew.  At one point she stuck her head out of the blanket, and there was a little boy sitting right next to us,  and his mouth dropped open and he said, WOW!  LOL!


----------



## mintyamy

I think American Adventure is boring.
I absolutely do not like Winnie the Pooh!
I think it is weird, and a fashion no-no when older women wear Winnie the Pooh attire. 
Indiana Jones is boring.
The car stunt show is overrated.
The backstage tour used to be so much better than it is now.
Mission Space is just ok.  

My BIGGEST pet peeve:
Tour Groups! Especially foreign tour groups! They all follow one leader with an annoying flag and think they have the right-of-way! Ugh!

But I absolutely love:
The themeing of the resorts!
The food!
The cleanliness of everything.
The hidden walkways and alcoves everywhere.


----------



## WendyDarling84

This is such a fun thread!
Ok, my shameful secrets:
1. I dozed off several times during American Adventure
2. Snow White's ride scares me, but I always have to ride it. I just bury my face in DH's shoulder and scrunch as close to him as I can the whole time, lol
3. I didn't care for Tonga Toast, and hated School Bread
4. I only sit through the Norway movie because I feel too guilty to just walk through
5. I am terrified of the face characters. I just have no idea what to say to them, and so I avoid them at all costs.  I actually want to do a meal at CRT next trip, but am still wavering as it would involve some Cinderella interaction


----------



## brack

I have never been on:

The Rockets at the MK
Rockin' Rollercoaster
Everest



I might do Everest but I doubt I'll do any of the others.


----------



## teachvicts

This is by far the most fun thread I have found on this entire site.  It is like free Disney therapy.


----------



## Mitzicat

1.  I use the Hall of Presidents to take a nap in the afternoon.  It's quiet and cool...
2.  Last year I cried while walking on Main Street (MK) because I was just so happy to be there.  
3.  Cried during the Electric Light Parade at CA, my cousin called a goof ball.
4.  Other than ToT, RRRC, and SCI-FI Dine-in, bored to tears at HS.
5.  Can sing the entire song to Carousel of Progress, Tiki Room, Haunted Mansion, Spaceship Earth...and a few others.
6.  Hate the parents who just push their little ones in front of everybody.  This is mostly in lines for rides.  Or hate the parents who don't correct their older kids for sitting on the railings or playing with the chains.  By the 5th time of being hit in the legs with the chain you want to kill someone.

I'm sure I am missing something....


----------



## whitneyNC

1bigwdwfan said:


> I hate the lack of courtesy by all the people with those electric scooters. They plow through the crowd seemingly without a care. I've had my foot run over more times than I can count.




I agree. No real stroller issues here, but have been PLOWED with the ECVs?  Never a sorry.


----------



## The Hendies

Stitch ... the smell
The New Imagination ... just saw a bootleg of the old one and it just reminds me how lame the new one is.
I have never seen Lion King ... but I will in December.
I can't imagine enjoying The World without my kids...and they are 23, 25, 26.  One is always with us!http://www.wdwinfo.com/images/smilies/wizard.gif


----------



## Shelly F - Ohio

Took a Disney trip while out on FMLA. Trip was planned already before FLMA was even in the picture.  I was 5 weeks into my recovery and the doc said I should still go. I had the doc's approval!  

I hate when parents allow kids to run in the hallways of the resorts no matter what time of day- be it 11p.m or 7 a.m. Or slam doors. Have some courtesy toward others who are trying to have a peaceful time. I can understand kids being excited but this is where I draw the line.

I have caught 40 winks during the movie that played at the France pavilion. Cushy chair and air conditioning in the hot afternoon makes for a great cat nap environment.


----------



## Tinkerbell_n_neverland

I enjoy this thread. i had to bump it back up. I've been to WDW well over 20 times and I have NEVER gone on the Dumbo ride  I'm going to try to take my DS on it this next trip.


----------



## ToddRN

Ok.... you people are gonna think I'm crazy 

I have a big crush on Stacy (Top 7 countdown.)  Although I found her totally annoying at first.  I have a false hope she will one day settle down and marry a nurse in Omaha.  
I don't mind going to WDW solo
I love finding hidden Mickeys'
I enjoy Living in the Land... the rainy/thunderstorm part is awesome
Love the landscaping at EPCOT
Enjoy taking the boat from HS to EPCOT
Exciting about joining the DVC but still want to occasionally stay at a value resort
Not to excited about AK, aside from EE.  Rather go to a good zoo then safari
Going to the single riders line and riding EE, and RRC many, many, many times
Think the whole Tower of Terror theme/experience is the best at WDW
Many fond memories of watching World of Disney on Sunday night growing up!
WDW (DL) is just about the happiest on earth!!!


----------



## Gisele

_*Last year while visiting Disneyland, Ca. I was wanting to exit the park, via the stroller exit, for there were no bodies, nor strollers, nada, there. While across the way, there were lines of people waiting to exit. I was hot,cranky,upset over rude people, and I just wanted to exit, there, not way over there. The CM would not allow it, so I let one, just one, not so nice word come out of my mouth. I am not proud of it. At the time, I felt better, until later, when I thought, OMG! I swore at Dl. (Sigh, not a good one either) That was the first and last time, I did that. (I am still shaking my head over that one, I am sorry)

and..........

TOT as much as I love the queue, and the theming, the ride itself, gave me motion sickness! Why me? I have no idea! Maybe that sort of thing can happen when you are getting older? I am thinking so. For I have never experienced that before, any other time (Have been on TOT, just once, maybe the last time as well) I can definitely see walking through the queue, so as to take a good look at the decor, however once it comes to going on the ride, probably not. The thing is though, I do not want anyone thinking much less stating, that I am being a chicken. It would have nothing to do with that at all. If one feels motion sickness on a ride, that is just the way that it is. Maybe I can take something for that? Like Dramamine? Why not? After all, it is for motion sickness. Maybe I just should not go on the ride anymore? *_


----------



## scotas

My shameful secret is that for a while I seriously considered moving to a smaller apartment so I could afford to go to Disney more than once a year.

I really want to try a solo trip, but I know it would hurt DH's feelings since he loves Disney too. 

I actually could go to Disney a second time with the new offer IF I cancel that trip to see my mother in law next year.


----------



## Bill Brown

scotas said:


> I really want to try a solo trip, but I know it would hurt DH's feelings since he loves Disney too.


Wise choice to include DH in your Disney plans since he shares your appreciation of Disney.  Just curious, how would you react if he told you that he wanted to try a solo Disney trip?  Maybe you both would like to try solo visits for a change of pace sometime.


----------



## jenstall

I love Stitch, collect all kinds of Stitch stuff at the parks, but I've never actually seen the movie


----------



## Simba's Mom

Bill Brown said:


> Wise choice to include DH in your Disney plans since he shares your appreciation of Disney.  Just curious, how would you react if he told you that he wanted to try a solo Disney trip?  Maybe you both would like to try solo visits for a change of pace sometime.



You might be pleasantly surprised at your DH's reaction to you wanting to take a solo trip.  My DH loves it that I take solo trips sometimes-there are always certain things that I love to do that he doesn't (like riding TTA 10X in a row, or riding Goofy's Barnstormer sans kids).  So on my solo trips, I do all those things he'd rather avoid.  And I always come back with some great things-place to eat, food to try, etc.-that we have/do next time.


----------



## SydneyFalco

Secret: I sometimes feel, when I'm actually IN Disney World, that I'm enjoying a vibe that's just not really there anymore.


----------



## PrincessKitty1

DH and I live 2 hours from Disney and average 8 weekends a year there, and we've never seen Fantasmic.


----------



## MaryPA

I did not care for Grand Floridian and it makes me sick thinking how much I spent to stay there.

I did not like beniegts.

I do like COP and TTA.  I find relaxing and pleasant.  I do like the thrill rides too!


----------



## pixierella

I truly despise Space Mountain. I was in the front seat and let's just say I was scared out of my mind that I was going to fall out of the seat. I actually was crying by the end of the ride. Never again


----------



## Disneyfan63

Hi,

*I like the turkey legs.
*I've never ridden Dumbo.
*I don't like Primeval Whirl.  It's as if they put Mad Hatter's Tea Party on a coaster.
*I wasn't crazy about the food at Jiko.  I like Boma better.

Jim


----------



## PaulaSB12

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I have no desire to ever ride EE again.  I just don't like it.



I let myself get conned into going on that by my neices and nephew, I did swear a bit so got let off doing other rollercoasters.

1 Can't get photographed with characters, just hate having my photo taken.
2 Didn't like dole whip might try again next year
3 swore on the barnstormer rollercoaster,too much of  wimp for these things
4 Cant stand Micky Mouse or pluto
5 I can't eat these chocolate covered banana things they look way to phallic for my liking!!!!


----------



## Ashton7

Stephanator said:


> I am completely with you on the "Grown-up Only Day" for WDW.  My husband keeps saying that he would pay extra for that sort of experience.


 
Add me to another one who would pay extra -- maybe a hard ticket event? -- for a grown-ups only time in the park! In fact, I wish restaurants had grown-ups only sections and movie theaters had grown-ups only days and/or screens. I've heard that some movie theaters have actually started doing this. I love going to Disney with my honorary niece (daughter of a friend) but since it's just myself and my SO with no kids and we live in Orlando, we go on our own a lot.


----------



## Ashton7

Simba's Mom said:


> You might be pleasantly surprised at your DH's reaction to you wanting to take a solo trip. My DH loves it that I take solo trips sometimes-there are always certain things that I love to do that he doesn't (like riding TTA 10X in a row, or riding Goofy's Barnstormer sans kids). So on my solo trips, I do all those things he'd rather avoid. And I always come back with some great things-place to eat, food to try, etc.-that we have/do next time.


 
Maybe I should try that a few times over the year -- we have seasonal passes and live in Orlando but my SO just isn't that keen on Disney. If only I didn't have to pay for parking ... it makes it much less affordable to just take a quick trip over to the parks.

As to my "secret" ... hmmm. I'm intrigued by the TOT but I've never gotten up the gumption to ride it!


----------



## scotas

Bill Brown said:


> Wise choice to include DH in your Disney plans since he shares your appreciation of Disney.  Just curious, how would you react if he told you that he wanted to try a solo Disney trip?  Maybe you both would like to try solo visits for a change of pace sometime.



Actually he probably wouldn't mind the solo trip idea as much as that nagging urge to cancel the trip to see his mom. I am actually thinking I may try to work it out for Jan 2010. That way we can still see his mother and I can have a solo trip. (Unfortunately a solo trip for him to see his mom is not turning out to be a plan. I haven't seen her since our wedding 7 years ago.)


----------



## savannahjean85

I don't like tinker bell
I don't get it, why so many are in love with her...but then again to each his own. I just hate that because I love disney people think a tinker bell gift is something I'll like.


----------



## JohnEric

Great, great thread!

Here's my list:

I've never had a good time at WDW with a romantic interest.  I enjoy being there with parents, siblings, my niece, other people's kids, friends... but not girlfriends.  They don't get it.

Of all the exciting things to do and see at MK, my favorite is the WEDway PeopleMover, and I still refer to it by its old name, since I can't remember the new one.

I have the music from the old Epcot parade on my iPhone, and listen to it frequently.  (Along with the instrumental version of Fantasmic, Illuminations, SpectroMagic...)

Favorite movie -- ever -- is Enchanted.  And I'm sure I still don't get most of the hidden references.

Never found a Hidden Mickey on my own.

I've been to MK since I was a child, and last year was the first time I rode Space Mountain.  And I didn't like it very much.  (I'm not a fan of Things That Move Very Quickly.)

The first time I rode Splash Mountain (a few years ago), I waited in line with much fear and trembling.  Managed to convince myself that it's only a ride, people do it every day, no one has died yet (as far as I know).  Got through the whole thing, got wet (of course), screamed like a small child on the way down, but managed to compose myself before getting off the ride.  Exited feeling quite relieved and quite pleased with myself... and walked right into a support beam on the way out.  Clocked myself pretty good and bent my glasses, too.


----------



## sand2270

JohnEric said:


> The first time I rode Splash Mountain (a few years ago), I waited in line with much fear and trembling.  Managed to convince myself that it's only a ride, people do it every day, no one has died yet (as far as I know).  Got through the whole thing, got wet (of course), screamed like a small child on the way down, but managed to compose myself before getting off the ride.  Exited feeling quite relieved and quite pleased with myself... and walked right into a support beam on the way out.  Clocked myself pretty good and bent my glasses, too.



Ok...I laughed out loud when I read that!!  That's hysterical!


----------



## JohnEric

sand2270 said:


> Ok...I laughed out loud when I read that!!  That's hysterical!



Glad I could brighten your day... sometimes the most embarrassing (or painful) moments are the most memorable!  (and the most entertaining... afterwards...)

I think the best part about the parks (especially MK) is that even when things go wrong, the magic is still there.  Everything that happens has just a little bit of joy mixed in.  Maybe that's because everyone around you is having such a wonderful time.  (Well, I'm not sure that everyone is, but all of the people whom I choose to notice are!)


----------



## Gisele

_*I sure am sorry that you hit your head, and then bent your glasses.  
I hope that you did not have a headache all day long, that would just be no fun.*_


----------



## TheQueenMum

Every time I am in the World, I expect Prince Charming to show up and sweep me off my feet... 
...maybe one day.


----------



## careens

1. I miss WDW when I'm not there
2. I've never had a dole whip
3. I will not date him if he doesn't like Disney
4. I don't like the SFR's treehouse
5. I don't like the Tiki Birds new management.
6. Walt Disney: One Man's Dream- Can't turn off the waterworks
7. I want to see the Magic Kingdom's 4th of July fireworks
8. I love watching people's reaction to things in the parks- especially when it's new to them.
9. Never had a turkey leg- eww
10. Hated Epcot after my 1st visit in 82/83 I was 8/9 (it was so new some of the bathrooms weren't up and running yet) and it was SO boring I couldn't believe it was Disney... I love it now
11. Love Lilo and Stitch hate the ride
12. The fried version of Skippy in the transporter of the original Alien Encounter was gruesome and sad... He's still in Stitch,s great escape- 
13. Splash Mountain and Tower of Terror drops scare me- but I go anyway


----------



## Bill Brown

I have a new one, I really enjoy Lights, Motors, Action!  Watched the show for a 3rd time during this trip.  Here are 3 vids I shot this afternoon to give you an idea of the action:


----------



## Karmel96

Here's mine: 
Never need to do the riverboat ever again 
Do not like the Teacups 
Miss Horizons


----------



## Lori of the Lodge

I've ridden Dinosaur at least 15 times and I still can't keep my eyes open at the very end...scares the bejezzus out of me every time!

I could care less about the daytime parades. I do, however, love Spectromagic.


----------



## Bill Brown

Came down with the flu the day after returning from my most recent visit to the World and the previous visit in '04.  I like to boast about being illness-free.  However, visits to the World mess me up.  Fortunately, I manage to stay fit and healthy while I'm there.


----------



## Steffiesunshine

Never ridden Cinderella's Carousel or Dumbo.  Maybe this time around!


----------



## 626ish

Here's some more for me:

Every time I see a WDW commercial I tear up a little bit... and I'm SO not the crying type.  Funerals, weddings, anything - Disney is the only thing that makes me cry!  Well, DH has gotten used to this (and thinks it's pretty funny, actually).  We sat down to watch the planning DVD and I BAWLED!  Like, sobbed until the tears ran out.  He was laughing the whole time!  We had to pause the DVD because I couldn't see through the tears.  I still love him, though!  Even more than I love Disney (shh!!)

DH is an Engineer, so on our first trip together, I showed him a lot of those "behind the scenes" disney shows, and he spent the whole time trying to figure out how everything worked.  Not a problem for me - he wants to go back!


----------



## Uuaww

I'm a sarcastic, dry, and generally not a nice person... but have a soft spot for disney.


----------



## rucorey

I love this thread, although 'shameful' conjures up images of strangely sexy disney underwear and such. I pretty much just go for the most comfortable I can get while park hopping... ANYWAY...

I usually sneak off and watch One Man's Dream by myself. Even my die hard disney friends don't get watery-eyed at that one.

Also, I check to see if Walt's light is on in his apartment. It makes me feel good to know he's still watching over our dream. 

-B


----------



## DisTeach

Simple pleasures...aside from Disney underwear (lol)

1.  The PeopleMover ROCKS!  I sit facing forward and my sister faces backward, and we put our feet up and relax.  Breezy.

2.  RIP Horizons.  Your orange grove scent will be missed.  :-(

3.  The Dole Whip is overrated (I know it is a sin to say that).  I can't live without their mondo-sized rice krispie treats.  Commence mouth watering...

4.  Pool coctails.  They just taste better than ones I get at home, even if they are more expensive and not always served to me by a smokin' hot guy.  I'll overlook it because of the magical locale.

So many more, but I'll save that for another conversation!


----------



## QuirkyButterfly

I have never been to WDW  

I have been to DL and DLP though, and I am saving to go to WDW.


----------



## KINGBOBOFTHENORTH

626ish said:


> Every time I see a WDW commercial I tear up a little bit... and I'm SO not the crying type.



I am so not the crying type either.  But I tear up when I watch one of the Mannequins "final night" videos on YouTube.  That place was such a part of my life.  I know it sounds stupid but to know that I can NEVER see it again, it's just so sad.

OK, I admitted it.
Now I feel better.

BobK/Orlando


----------



## gracy_hm

I refuse to ride space mountain because I have a fear of being decapitated by a steel beam without notice or reason.

I can't stand parades

When confronted by characters I start feeling as if they are real and want to hug them.

I am a 22 year old man with a Haunted mansion diorama in my room.

I think Epcot is REALLY 80's but still awsome.

Lastly when I watch Illuminations and no ones looking I will cry insanely


----------



## TotalSnowWhite

gracy_hm said:


> I refuse to ride space mountain because I have a fear of being decapitated by a steel beam without notice or reason.
> 
> I can't stand parades
> 
> When confronted by characters I start feeling as if they are real and want to hug them.
> 
> I am a 22 year old man with a Haunted mansion diorama in my room.
> 
> I think Epcot is REALLY 80's but still awsome.
> 
> Lastly when I watch Illuminations and no ones looking I will cry insanely



  I won't put my hands in the air, and I slouch on Space Mountain for pretty much the same reason.

I have never been or nor desire to ever go on CoP or HoP.

I use Disney World (even if we don't have a trip planned) as a bargaining/bribery tool for DS3.


----------



## CinRell

I think "Meet the Robinsons" is a horrible movie... but LOVE the ending and cry like a baby at it.  Even get teary at "little wonders"

And I honestly have no explanation for this.


----------



## yarlenna

The kids used to think I used to take them for them. NOT - it was for ME


----------



## figmentaholic

I have never been to Disneyland.
I was never a big fan of parades, because I hate standing still standing up for that long. (except for SpectroMagic and The Main Street Electrical Parade)

And the big one...


I have never cried at any movie, but I always tear up at the last word in "Monsters, Inc."


"Kitty!"  Aww.. it makes me warm and happy just thinking about it.


----------



## black562

figmentaholic said:


> I was never a big fan of parades, because I hate standing still standing up for that long. (except for SpectroMagic and The Main Street Electrical Parade)



I don't like parades either, but my reason is because there are so many rude people there.  I can't tell you how many times I've been standing at a parade and been attacked by some of the rudest people ever.

Besides, while they're all watching the parade, there's short or no lines for all the rides!!!


----------



## lyra

I've never been on Splash Mountain


----------



## suorkaterina

I never watch parades unless I'm forced to by the people I'm with, I just don't like them.  Minnie kinda gets on my nerves. I'm a resort snob and won't go anwhere but Carribean Beach...I call the budget resorts "cement prisons".  Hannah Montana nausiates me.  I spend a good portion of my vacation crying in happiness.  First when I get off the plane at Orlando, then when I start seeing disney road signs, I cry at all firework display, I'm not super patriotic but The American Adventure and Voices of Liberty both make me tear up.


----------



## sunny_stace

TheQueenMum said:


> Every time I am in the World, I expect Prince Charming to show up and sweep me off my feet...
> ...maybe one day.



I have this one too...Cinderella Sydrome is what my mum calls it!  



rucorey said:


> I love this thread, although 'shameful' conjures up images of strangely sexy disney underwear and such. I pretty much just go for the most comfortable I can get while park hopping... ANYWAY...
> -B



    
HILARIOUS!!!!  My drink dribbled down my chin!!!


----------



## lhuggi1

I hate the fact that they took out Alien Encounter which scared the crap outta me and made me scream out loud while my brother and dad laughed at me 
and put in lame old Stitch's Great Escape ....( but i do love stitchy)


----------



## MHSweb79

> I refuse to ride space mountain because I have a fear of being decapitated by a steel beam without notice or reason.



As opposed to being decapitated by a steel beam WITH notice or reason...


----------



## Head_in_the_clouds

Hi I'm a newbie! 

My most shameful Disney secrets?

1. I don't let my Dad go to Epcot. I don't like it so we haven't been back since 1999.

2. I only go on the kiddie rides because I have a phobia of fast scary rides. I nearly had a heart attack on Pirates of the Carribean!

3. I didn't have my picture taken with Mickey until my 12th trip to WDW. I looked back to find my pictures with Mickey from my first trip in 1994 and couldn't find any - I was only 10! My parents were bad disney people  !

4. I have never ate a dole whip.

5. I was too scared to go and meet Jack Sparrow at the P&P Party because I fancy him soooooooo much and I thought I would actually faint if I got to meet him  

6. Just knowing that they didn't have the BBB when I was little makes me feel really upset!

7. Wishes is so beautiful is makes me cry


----------



## SoScary'09

1. I've been to WDW many _many _times as a kid since my grandparents used to live down there, but I still can't remember how many times it was!~ 

2. I've never been on: Splash Mountain, Space Mountain, or Tower of Terror because I'm such a big chicken....and yet I'm crazy over R n' Rollercoaster?! (I know. What is _that_ all about?)

3. I can't wait to get to Epcot just so I can shop in Japan.

4. Actually, I can't wait to get to WDW just so I can shop period.

5. I probably won't ever stay at a value or moderate resort. If I'm gonna go, I'm always gonna go all out Perhaps that's more excess than snobbery on my part.


----------



## justtobeme2

Well I really only like to go to WDW about once every 5 to 6 years because I get bored. I don't read the same book more than once or watch the same movie over and over either. (no flames please)

Haven't stayed on property until this trip (saturday) and could care less about staying on or on property. Maybe my thoughts will be changed after this trip.

I HATE strollers, heelies and whiny kids with parents who push them too hard. 

I hate people who practically have sex in public, in the park, then feign lack of understanding of english when they are told to stop. 

I love turkey legs and plan to eat my way through the world this time.


----------



## MHSweb79

I don't like Dole Whips.


----------



## Trinka

Oooh! This is terrific! Here goes...

-My GF and I actually count "meltdowns" (that point that you just lose it from stress, exhaustion, whatever), both parents and kids, when we are in the parks. This is very shameful, especially since we both have our own!!

-I do not like DHS. The only reason I go is to ride TOT over and over and over again. 

-I don't feel very "magical" when people ram into me with their oversized bags, elbows, or stollers, nor do I appreciate when someone stops dead in front of me, making me run into them. Arggghhhh!!! 

-I actually cry with joy when we make the decision to go to WDW. Every time. 

-I have "When You Wish Upon a Star" as my ringtone and my heart flutters when my cell phone rings.

-This is a good thing- I really, really want to be a CM someday!


----------



## Shelton123

People who fake their lack of english vocabulary.
Yeah, we count meltdowns too.
I've never done two attractions - Sounds Dangerous and American Idol
I didn't like Monsters Inc Laugh Floor


----------



## WizardLarz

I like Coasters!
Rock-n-Roller; Cool start, but way to short of a ride!
Expedition Everest;Backwards was cool, but also to short of a ride!

'88 off site
                    '00 off site
                    '08 Wilderness Campgrounds (Yes! Used a tent!)
                    '09 Pop or CB


----------



## knewton64

..I think BO BEEP IS C-U-T-E!! 

She blew me a kiss (when I took her pic at last week's parade) & I still can't believe I blushed!


----------



## cherylleigh59

-Bring back the appetizers on the DDP, you should have your choice of an appetizer or dessert
-I've never been on Space M, TOT, RRC, EE, ST, or TT, but I love Disney!
-I hate families that share a wheel chair
-I hate people who walk up and stand right in front of you  2 minutes before the fireworks when you have been waiting in that spot for 45 minutes
-Bring back the Hunchback show, it was so good it made me teary
-My  caller id ringtone for my daughter is Splash Mountains Laughing Place. I have the spectromagic music for my son and my husband's is illuminations music.
-Magic Kingdom favorites: Pirates, Peter Pan, Haunted Mansion, Splash Mountain
EPCOT favorites:Universe of Energy, Maelstrom, "the Countries", Living Seas
AK favorites: Safari, Kali River
DHS favorites:The Great Movie Ride, Stunt Show, One Man's Dream.......                
BOMA IS FANTASTIC!!!!!!


----------



## rejobako

1) I have a serious crush on Maleficent.  

2) When Space Mountain opened when I was a child, I made my mother stand in line with me for an hour, and by the time we got to the front I was so unnerved by the darkness and screaming and warning signs I chickened out.

3)  I can still sing the "If You Had Wings" song from the old Eastern Airlines ride.

4) I could sit on the Tomorrowland Transit Authority peoplemover for hours without objection.  Amidst the general chaos of Tomorrowland, it's as relaxing as a jacuzzi. 

5) I was three-sheets-to-the wind visiting MK during grad night, the result of my ingenious notion to circumvent the bag-check by our chaperones by spiking fresh oranges with vodka using a medical syringe. 

6) I have two daughters now, both of which are older than I was the first time I visited WDW.  But that delicious thrill of anticipation that I feel when we drive in from I-4 and see the gateway arch -- has not diminished one bit.


----------



## fredster

I don't think a dream is a wish my heart makes.


----------



## dahirsh

It occured to me while I was at WDW this past week that in all my trips I have never had that WDW popcorn that people rave about


----------



## imprimouse

I'm 42, and hate parades not named Spectromagic. (ok, Mickey's Jammin Jungle ain't bad..) I've stayed in MK after my DW & DD10 return to our resort to watch it & the fireworks on several occasions. she gets over it 

the only souvenir i need from my trips is the refillable mug, i never drink coffee out of anything else @ home as we've accumulated several  

I secretly enjoy hearing people complain as i pass by them in the SR or FP lines for rides, they'll figure it out someday..

I love the extremes Disney goes to with their theming, they have ruined me though for other amusement parks.

we always stay in value resorts because we're on the run from sunrise to exhaustion. they're always clean & exceed our needs.

I gotta try dole whips & tonga toast on the next trip.

"sounds dangerous" isn't fit for the county fair, much less Disney.  seriously, very disappointing.

I listen to Disney music all the time, and my wife (who loves Disney) still rolls her eyes.

DD10 & I often recite the monorail spiel about standing clear of the doors, and it's the only spanish I know   

my eyes leak when i think of all the memories we've amassed since my DD's first trip in '01 when she was 3. I've got near 100gb of memories  but that figure will grow exponentially on the next trip with my new HDcamcorder!
*one more*
my first trip was in '77, my mom would NOT ride the new ride, space mountain. we climbed aboard TTA (wedway back then) & when we entered SpM my mom started screaming, thinking we had tricked her into riding it 

cant wait to return to my laughin' place.   *sigh*


----------



## Dee77

On my first and only trip so far, the only Hidden Mickey's I looked for (or made any fuss over) were on pins that we traded for. 

I secretly came up with my own game-plan for my immediate family even though my SIL had taken the reigns for making arrangements. Glad I did this because it became follow the leader after day 3.


----------



## Floydian

Well, I had a couple, mostly related to Grad Nights. But after reading some of these, that doesn't seem to be the right theme here. 

Hmm.....Well, when I want to go for a walk to get some exercise, I'll drive 30+ miles to a WDW park, just to stroll around for a couple of hours.


----------



## dahirsh

Floydian said:


> Hmm.....Well, when I want to go for a walk to get some exercise, I'll drive 30+ miles to a WDW park, just to stroll around for a couple of hours.




I wish I could do that.

And as far as the PP who wrote about his mother freaking out on the peoplemover when it entered space mountain.  I'm pretty sure I did the same thing.  But I was 8.


----------



## lazy daisy

It is Donalds 75th Birthday this year!


----------



## lazy daisy

Sounds Dangerous is the absolutely worst thing Disney has ever done, i am convinced they put this in to fill space! It is awful! Does anyone like this?


----------



## arielrocks

OK - here's mine.

I HATE WINNIE THE POOH - ALWAYS HAVE ALWAYS WILL 

I think Prince Eric from the Little Mermaid is REALLY HANDSOME!!!! (yes I know he is not real!)      

Smokers who don't smoke in their proper areas also bug me!  

I laugh when I see kids and parents have tantrums in the parks -  

I cry when I see the main signs for Disney!!!!!


----------



## KorieDWnut

I hate parades.

I don't like Dole Whips.

People who eat giant Turkey Legs gross me out.

I haven't seen Fantasmic, The Lion King show or that Nemo show in AK.

DHS (MGM forever to me) is my least favorite park. I went to WDW 3 times without visiting DHS once. My last trip in August was the first time in 10 years I went there. 

Spaceship Earth and TTA are my favorite rides in all of WDW, even more than any of the Mountains.


----------



## suorkaterina

I could care less about the characters in the park, unless they do something funny.  Other than that...I'm pretty oblivious to them.


----------



## Belle1962

I usually prefer offsite to onsite 

(I just love having the jacuzzi in my bedroom)


----------



## DOPEYLUVER

I'm a female going to Disney next month with an old college friend who is male.  He's 50 and I'm fast approaching that.  I've been married for 20 years and he's never been married.  We are both HUGE Disney fans but have never gone together.

I'm hoping I don't come back with a "Disney shameful secret."


----------



## geffric

I really DESPISE Stitch and I don't like the Grand Floridian..


----------



## goofygrl4

I was just there in Oct and Hadn't really sat through Illuminations in a long time and We sat and watched it during dinner at Rose and crown and I will have to admit I cried for sure! I never was a huge fan but something hit me..

Disney World means so much more to me now that I have an amazing Niece to share it with. She is 16 months and has been to WDW 5 times (her mom is a seasonal cast member!) She is so fun to watch and share the Magic with!


----------



## RxforDisney

I have been to the World of Animation at least 4 times, and until a month ago (when I read about it on the DIS) I did not know that there was an Animation Academy where you learn to draw the characters.


----------



## mhf

You know those sort of cheap charm bracelets you can add whatever ones you want to with the lobster claws...all the really young girls mob around the bins picking out their charms.  Yep, I have one.  Bought it at GF.  I wear it to work.  Needs more charms...thank goodness for trip this fall!

Also bought red/white/blue sparkley Mickey head earrings.  Wear those to work on dumb meeting days.

DH has Mickey socks for dumb meeting days.

We've never seen Illuminations.  I didn't like MGM.

I LUV the princesses and their movies.

I want to go to BB Boutique!

Our parents don't understand us and this Mouse thing...


----------



## alice99

DOPEYLUVER said:


> I'm a female going to Disney next month with an old college friend who is male.  He's 50 and I'm fast approaching that.  I've been married for 20 years and he's never been married.  We are both HUGE Disney fans but have never gone together.
> 
> I'm hoping I don't come back with a "Disney shameful secret."



TOO Funny!! 

I could completely skip Hollywood Studios and Animal Kingdom. 
That Lion King show is AWFUL.


----------



## appleorchard

My shameful secrets?
1. I cry at Wishes
2. I cry at Illuminations
3. I cry at the American Adventure
4. I cry at the Voices of Liberty
5. I love, love, love the movie in France
6. I love the monorail and have "Please stand clear..."on my computer when I turn it on
7. Some of the best times I've had at Disney have been wandering around without any family members!


----------



## nurse.darcy

alice99 said:


> TOO Funny!!
> 
> I could completely skip Hollywood Studios and Animal Kingdom.
> That Lion King show is AWFUL.



OMG, AK is my fave and I LOVE LOVE LOVE the lion king show. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

Some of you I  believe are scary and psycho. . .so here goes. . .

Animal Kingdom has so much to see and do and is awesome. .. most people don't get it. . .they need to grow up.

DHS is my 2nd fave theme park.. .they have RnR and TOT for gods sake. .. not to mention the best bar at disney. . .Mario, Dave and Dave are great bartenders. . .

MK. . .I don't get MK. . .I am from So Cal and grew up around the original. . .this park just is so disjointed. . .I normally spend about 4 hrs in this park then back to the others.  .

I love world showcase. . .eating and drinking around the world is a fave of mine. . .plus enjoying a few trips on soarin with my friend who makes the "trip" that much more fun. . .


----------



## Hallowishes

it february and im still wearing my MNSSHP wristband from the beginning of october.  lol ....  i dont have any other secrets .. i love everything disney.


----------



## ctdisneyfreak

1.  I shut down Space Mountain once because of a towel.

2.  I hate the fact that the Tapistry of Nations parade is not there.

3.  I have bought the millenium cd 3 times because I have lost it each time and its my FAVORITE cd.

4. I have the best time in WDW when I travel alone. I meet more people! (psssst....don't tell my DF who is going with me in October)

5. I hate that River Country is gone

6. I cry everytime I watch Wishes, Fantasmic, Illuminations, the MNSSHP parade and fireworks, and any other show that Disney puts on.


----------



## madmumof2

Unless my kids beg me, I will be avoiding parades and shows if at all possible.  I find most of them boring, and will only watch a show if my children really want to. 

Magic Kingdom is my least favourite park

I doubt I'll ever arrive in time for rope drop, and I'm not that bothered.


----------



## My Grandpa

The turkey legs creep me out!!!


----------



## TinkSassy

ok - 

1) I cry everytime I ride IASW - makes me think of my grandma (her fav)

2) I'm 32 and watch Disney Channel all the time!

3) My ritual to get ready for a trip is to pick a pack of Dis movies and watch one daily - Pinocchio and Monsters, Inc. are the next 2 (trip to DL 3/14)!

4) I've never been to Disney with kids!  Most people find that strange so I keep it to myself.

5) I LOVE Stitch and Tink (bad and sassy work for me).


----------



## Leeanne

Cinderella is my favorite movie....and I get to see her castle this summer!!!  Several of my friends think I need to grow up....I think I am just perfect!


----------



## kimysbug

I do not like Iliminations at all
Tried to really did, but me no likey


----------



## cbrooks45

I dont get why disney does not hire small people to wear the costumes cause I dont understand why a mouse would be 6 feet tall even if it is mickey freakin mouse. I do not get all the acronyms on this website.


----------



## cbrooks45

OH, and I officially have a thing for the pocahantas character at disney. Their always hot.


----------



## yasuern

I HATE DOLE WHIPS!!!


Sue


----------



## KorieDWnut

ctdisneyfreak said:


> 1.  I shut down Space Mountain once because of a towel.
> 
> 2.  I hate the fact that the Tapistry of Nations parade is not there.
> 
> 3.  I have bought the millenium cd 3 times because I have lost it each time and its my FAVORITE cd.
> 
> 4. I have the best time in WDW when I travel alone. I meet more people! (psssst....don't tell my DF who is going with me in October)
> 
> 5. I hate that River Country is gone
> 
> 6. I cry everytime I watch Wishes, Fantasmic, Illuminations, the MNSSHP parade and fireworks, and any other show that Disney puts on.



What do you mean you shut down Space Mountain because of a towel..how? I don't get it? lol


----------



## ToriPeanut

Im 22 years old and i check disboards everyday..usually before my next trip to get my pumped. Ive been going to disney since i was 10 and i cant wait to have kids and take them there!! we always stay off site...so im soo exited to stay at the disney resorts when i have kids...i already have one in mind--wilerndess lodge!!


----------



## nightshaderose

I like this thread.  It makes me feel less strange.

1. I don't think I've ever spent a whole continuous day in just one park.  I always hop just after lunch, or parade, or some such.
2. MK is my least favorite park.  I don't think I've ever spent more than one half-day there each trip.
3. I was unimpressed by Spectromagic.  Except for the battery-powered dwarves, which just made me giggle (that's a fairly shameful thought to be having). 
4. AK is my favorite park, and usually gets at least 3 half-days out of any trip.  There are so many hidden details and out-of-the way nooks and crannies that I don't understand how *anyone* can say that they've actually seen it after only 4-6 hours.  
5. I LOVE Jammin Jungle Parade.  The music makes me want to dance, and I like that you can see most of the workings of the puppets and such. (I have an unhealthy fascination with puppetry and set dressing because, despite having been away from scene shops and prop rooms for 15 years, I'm still a GREAT BIG theater geek.)
6. I was also unimpressed with mission space.  After all the hype about how intense it was, I was expecting something a little more exciting than trying to push buttons in extra gravity.
7. HISTA- HATE the Kodak commercial pre-show (standing on a sloped floor when I'm already tired and footsore is not my idea of a good time), but the virtual dog snot makes my day every time.   I miss the big dogs I grew up with. 

Elizabeth


----------



## blues2411

Here are a few of my shameful secrets!!!!

1.  I LOVE Eeyore with reckless abandon.   

2.  My one true goal in life is to stay at all the Disney Hotels.   

3.  I can't pick a favorite park.  Can you pick a favorite kid???   

4.  I loved watching my husband's eyes light up the first time he saw the     castle.  It was better than the kids we were with!!!

Here's the BIGGEST secret!!!!!!!         My almost 40 year old husband LOVES WDW.  His favorite park is MK.  I always thought it would have been Epcot but nope he loves that Magic Kingdom.  He loves it so much we are going to the Halloween and Christmas parties this year.  I LOVE a man that LOVES the Mouse!!!!


----------



## missfigment

My top ten confessions :

1) i havent stayed in a disney resort since the eighties in The Contemporary....we leave in a few days to BC and I'm really excited.

2) When fast pass first came out, I was so mad because I thought people payed for them and i thought it was unfair. So everytime my friend and I saw someone use them on that trip we muttered under our breath "fast pass my a**." lol

3) I think the tram ride from the paring lot is the BEST ride!

4) I have "kissed" my way through the haunted mansion with my boyfriend (who is now my husband lol). I've always wondered if disney keep tapes of the rides and watches the embarrassing ones at Christmas parties.

5) I HATE the new figment ride and I miss "But what about science?"

6)I think the princess thing has gotten way out of hand.

7)Epcot has always been my favorite and I'll choose to go there before MK

8)I always skip the Norway movie by running through the exit door while its still open.

9) I was terrified to ride Splash mountain for fear of dirty water in my screaming mouth!

10) I would totally love to wear cutesy disney shirts while at the park but I know my family would not go in on that with me


----------



## Kaler131

jeanigor said:


> I don't like to watch Magic Kingdom parades. But I am glad most everyone else does.



I soooooo agree with this one!!  My kids do too...


----------



## Bill Brown

missfigment said:


> 9) I was terrified to ride Splash mountain for fear of dirty water in my screaming mouth!


 ...but not an unreasonable concern.


----------



## Alex&Evan'sMom

TinkSassy said:


> ok -
> 
> 1) I cry everytime I ride IASW - makes me think of my grandma (her fav)
> 
> 2) I'm 32 and watch Disney Channel all the time!
> 
> 3) My ritual to get ready for a trip is to pick a pack of Dis movies and watch one daily - Pinocchio and Monsters, Inc. are the next 2 (trip to DL 3/14)!
> 
> 4) I've never been to Disney with kids!  Most people find that strange so I keep it to myself.
> 
> 5) I LOVE Stitch and Tink (bad and sassy work for me).



Okay, I was beginning to think I had a long lost twin....until I read #4. 1) I make everyone ride IASW at least once on every trip.  We took my grandma on her 1st vacation ever when I was 11 and she was 61.(Side note, we also got our ears pierced together.  I was 7 and she was 57.)  She was infatuated with IASW.  She went on and on about the detail and already had a small doll collection herself.  I get teary every time I ride reliving the memories.  She also loved the Carousel of Progress(and yes I make everyone ride that too.  My 4 yr. old and I love it).  I miss her so.   2)I'll be 32 on my birthday and I love the Disney Channel(especially the sitcoms).  The whole family watches.  3)Everyone watches Disney movies before we go to get us pumped up for our trip ever since my little ones were very small.  Works every time!  4)  Been with and without kids, prefer first.  5)  Tink is my favorite(Mickey a close second).  I got a personalized sterling silver Tink watch for Christmas and I never take it off.  Stitch is a mischevious little sweetie!  Reminds me of my youngest sometimes.  Ohana means family!  Makes me tear up every time.


----------



## JenniBarra

cbrooks45 said:


> I dont get why disney does not hire small people to wear the costumes cause I dont understand why a mouse would be 6 feet tall even if it is mickey freakin mouse.



I think a lot of that is due to all of the animals being anthropomorphized in Disney films/cartoons.  I mean, Mickey is a mouse but he owns a pet dog?  Goofy is technically a dog, too, but he's certainly no one's pet.  

There are height limitations, though, for the costumes.  I once dined at a restaurant not far from Disneyland and our waitress had formerly worked in the park as a character.  She mentioned that all of the characters she played were based on her specific height.  I suppose that's to keep the characters all roughly in proportion to their film depictions (i.e. Goofy is always taller than everyone else).


----------



## KJ Luvs Pluto

jeanigor said:


> I don't like to watch Magic Kingdom parades. But I am glad most everyone else does.



I thought I was the only one and that I must be a bit strange   It's nice to know that there are others out there like me.


----------



## Spacemonkaay

...


----------



## MickeyNikiNaka

CinRell said:


> Mr. Snail I love your sig!  The house that was filmed in is near where I live.  They've refurbed it and opened it for tours. I went once and met the guy who delivered the "fra-gi-le" package.  He still lives on that block and was hired as an extra.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the hijack.



All I can say is Best.Hijack.Ever!


----------



## alexandria674

cries in hanky  
I do like the Pirates of the Carebbean, BUT it is waaay to long. I end up sitting there and rolling my eyes.


----------



## alexandria674

cries in hanky  
I do like the Pirates of the Carebbean, BUT it is waaay to long. I end up sitting there and rolling my eyes.


----------



## Howellsy

I've never been on Dumbo or the Tea Cups and I've never been to Tom Sawyer's Island  
I don't recall seeing a whole parade from start to finish


----------



## Disney_Lover06

1. The last time I rode Dumbo it was about 10 years ago even though I have gone to the park about 7 times since.   
2. I love the old Disney commericals especially the 93 Best Our Guest one and watch them all the time. 
3. Everytime I see the Welcome Show at the Magic Kingdom,  I cry tears of joy.


----------



## Bareacuda

Ok... here's one more...

   oooppppssss pic didnt come thru... try again


----------



## alexandria674

I kind of think some parts of the Haunted Mansion is scary.


----------



## tpayne

I would love to play the fairy Godmother. I already have the white hair. And I look good in that shade of blue in her dress. Maybe when I  retire?


----------



## tjl1388

The Riverboat is one of my favorite rides yet I have never ridden on it.
IASW is a necessary evil that I will never escape.
Dole Floats are whipped up by the hand of god, I CANNOT walk past that stand.
Me and my DW enjoy WDW juuuuust a little more without the kids.



Oh...and the biggest one of all.  2 weeks ago while meeting the inlaws to drop off the kids for their spring break me and the Mrs secretly figured out that we would be half way to Disney at the drop off/meeting location. (we live in Atlanta)    We dropped off the kids, got a cheap hotel, took the next day off and enjoyed some quality time at WDW.....and haven't told a soul until today.


----------



## ckdsnynt

My Grandpa said:


> The turkey legs creep me out!!!



Yeeewwww! Me too! I have never heard of anyone else that feels this way but us!


----------



## TinkerLily

We do not like AK.  We go every trip and end up leaving in no time.  We may not even go to AK this trip.


----------



## Bill Brown

TinkerLily said:


> We do not like AK.  We go every trip and end up leaving in no time.  We may not even go to AK this trip.


...oh, the humanity!!!! I go through half a box of Kleenex whenever I read that someone hates my most favorite of all Disney parks.


----------



## TinkerLily

Bill Brown said:


> ...oh, the humanity!!!! I go through half a box of Kleenex whenever I read that someone hates my most favorite of all Disney parks.



Oh, please don't hate us!   I come in peace!  Perhaps you can give me some tips that would make us like it better.


----------



## Bill Brown

TinkerLily said:


> Oh, please don't hate us!   I come in peace!  Perhaps you can give me some tips that would make us like it better.


Seriously speaking, we all have our own likes and dislikes, which makes us individuals.  AK allows me to go to far off places I've visited or wanted to visit over the years.  I've lost count of how many times I've been on KJS.  For me, KJS is an authentic recreation of an actual 1-month safari exploring Tanzania that I took back in 1980, except no tsetse flies.  EE, aside from being a fun ride, offers an area that feels like Nepal, except with modern clean restrooms.  I could spend days wandering around the Maharajah Jungle Trek.  I like Maharajah Jungle Trek best during rainfall, it just feels like being in the Asia I experienced.  Also, the rain reduces the number of other park visitors.  However, I can relate to just not enjoying a park.  I don't like Universal Studios and haven't been there in decades.


----------



## TinkerLily

Bill, thanks for understanding!  I promise that we will try it again next trip.


----------



## kmg148

The old Illuminations was by far better. The lazers were a lot "cooler" than the globe.

The Main Street Electrical Parade was the best parade Disney has ever had. Spectromagic shouldn't have been brought back the 2nd time! I could listen to the MSEP music all day, but I'm tried of Spectro after 2 minutes!


----------



## cbrooks45

must be the fact that I am still pretty new here. What the heck is IASW?


----------



## benolathe

cbrooks45 said:


> must be the fact that I am still pretty new here. What the heck is IASW?



IASW = It's A Small World  

That's actually a guess.


----------



## rmom50

I'm scared of Space Mt. 



ok there.


----------



## spidey_99

Fun thread-

#1- Pretty much am bored out of my mind by every PIXAR movie except for Toy Story...

#2- am really, really, really sick of every behind the scenes video of Disneyland running the old, opening day footage of Walt saying, "For all who come to this happy place...welcome!"....they even mixed it into the parade song 

#3- Think the Disney Princesses are hot and catch my mind wandering to naughty places when eating at Ariel's grotto. Even the name: Ariel's grotto...it's kind of suggestive, yes?  Ok, perhaps this is just me!  

#4- Often dreams up ways I could push the costumed characters so far that I got them to break character. I never would do it. I never want to break the fantasy. But that doesn't mean I don't wonder about it 

#5- Think it's pretty unmasculine to be so into Disney.  My love of Disney- mainly the theme parks- is probably something I would not admit very loudly and I think that it is pretty pathetic that I have such shame around something I love so much...what the heck?!?!

Spidey


----------



## ANTSS2001

spidey_99 said:


> #4- Often dreams up ways I could push the costumed characters so far that I got them to break character. I never would do it. I never want to break the fantasy. But that doesn't mean I don't wonder about it
> 
> 
> 
> Spidey



I hugged Goofy one time and I must have been sooooooooo excited that I hugged him tooooo tight well I heard him say "OUCH"    does that count ???


----------



## cinderella73

hmm lets see... 
Dinosaur doesnt even make me flinch ( I laugh hysterically  and I am not that brave even!)
I love every single ride there is in adventureland with no exception (including sfrth)
I love when it pours rain or thunders and everyone leaves! I stay and forgo the poncho! fun :>
I have done MK from open to close before for 4 days straight . 
I will ride Jurrasic Park at IOA but not Splash Mountain ( the drop is shorter but steeper)
I have a mitral valve heart defect ( functional) and shouldnt ride the fast / scary rides but do anyway. ( But no upside down ones :<)
I have never yet made to a MK opening ceremony ( But this will change my next trip)


----------



## TStrickland01

TinkerLily, you could try not going to AK one trip to see if that creates a greater anticipation the trip after.  We didn't go to AK the last two trips, and it is the second most anticipated thing we are looking forward to in October.  First being the IFWF.
My shameful secret, I like getting character photos and autographs.


----------



## FlightlessDuck

I actually, truly like Beverly.


----------



## Bunless

FlightlessDuck said:


> I actually, truly like Beverly.



HAHAHAHA

During a middle school trip to the World of Coke in Atlanta, I was the only one who drank the whole thing.  20 years later, I'm thinking about it...I bet it would be a good mixer.


----------



## TStrickland01

One more.
That I know the exact spot where I can get the entire "castle show" in frame at 1X zoom on my camcorder.


----------



## chaospearl

OMG, I love this thread!  Here are some of mine...  I especially love that I'm not going to be the first person to say #1, lol.

1.  I LOVE Disney World, but I don't like children!  Naturally my own young cousins are kind of cute and sweet, but other people's children are all obnoxious brats.    I wish they had a special Adults-Only day or even just an hour at Magic Kingdom!  Like maybe those nights that it's open til 2am, at midnight anybody under the age of 18 could be kicked out and for two hours I would not have to pretend I'm "holding the spot in line" at Dumbo for my child.  

2.  Two years ago I discovered and fell in love with the sweet cream cheese pretzels at Scuttle's Landing, and when I came home after that trip I researched on the Internet to find the supplier WDW buys the pretzels from (it's Schwan's) and now I order sweet cream cheese pretzels by the case every few months.  They come overnight shipping packed in dry ice.

3.  I have a tradition that every single trip, at least once while at MK I'll buy a hot dog at the Launching Pad, wrap it up in napkins and sneak it onto the PeopleMover, then put my feet up on the seat and eat it on the ride.  I've done this five years in a row and I always finish the hot dog before the ride ends so I've never gotten caught with it.  

4.  The ride that makes me the most emotional isn't the Monorail -- it's the shuttle thing at Orlando International Airport that moves you from your arrival gate to the main airport terminal!  My home airport is teensy and we have only one terminal and no shuttle.  Also, the ride on that airport shuttle is the first time after landing in Orlando that you get a glimpse outside the airport at the palm trees and know you're really in Florida!  I always dig in my luggage and get out my eyedrops before boarding the shuttle so I can pretend I'm putting drops in my contacts and that's why my eyes are tearing up.  

5.  I dislike physical comedy, slapstick, bathroom jokes and other "immature" humor, so I'm really NOT a fan of the Country Bears, Hoop De Doo Revue, or Stitch.  I think Pumbaa and his flatulence issues are disgusting rather than funny.  I have been told I need to remove the stick from my posterior.  

6.  I've never been on Rock n Roller Coaster or Everest because I'm terrified of coasters, but secretly I wish somebody would push\nag\guilt\talk me into trying them just once!

7.  I don't get the big deal about fireworks shows and I'm usually trying to delicately manuever my scooter through the crowds to the park exit while Wishes\Illuminations is going on overhead.  I have never seen Fantasmic but from what I understand it's more of a story\show than just random fireworks going off, so maybe I'd enjoy that more?  I'll give it a chance this year at least.

8.  I snuck my digital camera into Soarin' a couple of times and recorded the whole thing on video.  I watch the little movie file on my computer all the time.

I'm sure I'll come up with more as soon as I post this, LOL.


----------



## Mickeyflower

chaospearl said:


> 6.  I've never been on Rock n Roller Coaster or Everest because I'm terrified of coasters, but secretly I wish somebody would push\nag\guilt\talk me into trying them just once!



I went to DL with someone who told me that she hated roller coaster rides.  I honestly told her that DL does not have any roller coaster "rides" )HEY technically, I was NOT lying!) and took her on EVERY E ticket (All the Mountains, Indiana, Tower of Terror) I did not take her on California Screamin' cause it was down.  I simply did not tell her anything about the attraction while in line.  She hated it but was also glad that I tricked her into it.  On TOT, she hid her head in my arm and covered her face with her baseball hat!


----------



## Stacy's a freak

My new shameful secret is that I am proud that this thread is still going


----------



## iakot

I'm going to splurge and spend $200 to go on the all day backstage tour.


----------



## arthur06

I hate Pirates and when in front of the castle I always stand at the side of the Walt and Mickey statue! If you stand just right you can only see Mickey's nose as it looks like Walt's -----.


----------



## Minnie&Nana

> 3. I have a tradition that every single trip, at least once while at MK I'll buy a hot dog at the Launching Pad, wrap it up in napkins and sneak it onto the PeopleMover, then put my feet up on the seat and eat it on the ride. I've done this five years in a row and I always finish the hot dog before the ride ends so I've never gotten caught with it.



 Maybe they don't care b/c there *do have *cameras watching! 

Don't like the parades - with the exception of the Electrical Parade (which I did not appreciate until it was gone) and the Christmas parade at the end of MVMCP (one MVMCP was enough, but went with friends twice more).

Not all that into the Characters other than Mickey, Minnie and Chip n Dale.

I detest Stitch (don't really count him anyway and wish they'd get rid of him over at the Poly..ugh).

It's all about the enchantment at MK.


----------



## chaospearl

Minnie&Nana said:


> Maybe they don't care b/c there *do have *cameras watching!



I know, but I kinda figure that if a CM actually saw me trying to bring the hot dog onto the ride, they'd feel obligated to tell me I couldn't -- whereas once I'm on board and out of range of the loading platform, it's not worth it to yell "Stop the ride, that girl has a hot dog!" and yell at me about it.

I have a few more, mostly whines and complaints this time, lol.

- I'm almost 30 years old and secretly upset that Mousekeeping has never done anything cute or funny to my room.  

- I love the Street Theatre people you sometimes see at EPCOT but I always watch from as far away as I can get and still see, because I'm disabled and I swear the CMs ALWAYS pick me out of the crowd for whatever demonstration or "bit part" that requires audience participation.  I'm shy and I really really don't like being singled out, but it's like CMs think that disabled people need special attention or something because I'm constantly being picked for audience participation and sometimes they don't take no for an answer the first few times, so it ends up with me loudly and awkwardly protesting before I'm finally allowed to slink (well, wheel) away.


----------



## Bill Brown

chaospearl said:


> - I'm almost 30 years old and secretly upset that Mousekeeping has never done anything cute or funny to my room.


Wonder how Mouskeeping decides which rooms get the special treatment?  Even though in my 50's I do like finding those towel sculptures on my bed during some visits.


> - I love the Street Theatre people you sometimes see at EPCOT but I always watch from as far away as I can get and still see, because I'm disabled and I swear the CMs ALWAYS pick me out of the crowd for whatever demonstration or "bit part" that requires audience participation.  I'm shy and I really really don't like being singled out, but it's like CMs think that disabled people need special attention or something because I'm constantly being picked for audience participation and sometimes they don't take no for an answer the first few times, so it ends up with me loudly and awkwardly protesting before I'm finally allowed to slink (well, wheel) away.


Interesting problem, receiving too much attention in person, but not enough attention when you're not there (no towel sculptures on your bed).  I enjoy observing street shows.  However, I deliberately fake a disinterested look if street performance CMs look my way when recruiting audience participants.  I limit my audience participation to enthusiastic applause.


----------



## lottiekinslove

Great Thread!!

Ok, so my first shameful secret is that this is my first ever post after following the site for a while! My internet self seems to be less confident than my 'normal' self.

So, onto the real stuff. 
1) I've never stayed in an on-site hotel  but i really want to.
2) I really tried to like Epcot, but I just didn't get it. I would give it another go on a less rainy day though!
3) I will never go on Dinosaur again, it's the scariest thing I have ever been on!
4) Toy Story Midway Mania was one of my fave rides, ever! 
5) I've never stayed in the park past dark.
6) I have no idea what a dole whip is!
7) I get upset every day that I probably won't be going back to Florida until I am much older and am trying to gather up the pennies to at least get to Paris (even though it hasn't a patch on Florida!)

I have more, but think that is enough for now! Hii everyone


----------



## chaospearl

Bill Brown said:


> Wonder how Mouskeeping decides which rooms get the special treatment?



My guess is that some of the Mousekeeping staff really love their jobs and enjoy taking extra time for the towel sculptures and other cute things in every room they service.  Other staff are less Disneyesque and just want to get in there, do what they're paid for, and get to the next room.  I just haven't been lucky yet!  Maybe this year's trip.  

- Every time I see a complaint about rude ECV drivers who run over toes and don't look where they're going, I feel like posting a retort about the number of idiots who blindly walk right out in front of my scooter as it's already moving and then glare at me when I'm unable to stop on a dime, cut in front of me in lines as if I weren't there or somehow didn't count, or look directly at me and then ask the person I'm with, "Why does she need the scooter?"

- This is the shameful secrets thread, and I couldn't admit this anywhere else!  Please don't flame me!    I think you should have to show some proof of the need in order to bring an ECV into the parks, or at least be required to demonstrate that you can drive the thing without running into people!  Those really rude and inconsiderate ECV drivers make me just as nuts as they make you, believe me.

- Last year I spent an entire day at AK without going on any of the rides, and I had a wonderful time!

- I love the giant pop icons at the Pop Century but think the words and phrases decorating the buildings are idiotic... whatever happened to "show, don't tell"?

- I think the Disney Princesses are beautiful and whenever I meet one at the parks I always have this urge to flirt with her, but I'm terrified to try it in front of children because I don't want any parents angry with me.

- I spent hours and hours during three separate trips to Epcot trying to find the big rainbow tunnel I remembered from a childhood visit, and didn't realize that it's been gone for years.  

- My big Disney dream is to stay at a monorail resort!  Every year I tell myself how much fun that would be and I save my pennies to afford it, but I always wind up using the extra money to extend the trip and stay at a value resort for 10 days instead of the Poly for four or five.  I'm NEVER going to make that dream come true because I'm not capable of looking at deluxe resort pricing without thinking "wow, for that much money I could stay at a value resort for even longer!"


----------



## Bill Brown

chaospearl said:


> - My big Disney dream is to stay at a monorail resort!  Every year I tell myself how much fun that would be and I save my pennies to afford it, but I always wind up using the extra money to extend the trip and stay at a value resort for 10 days instead of the Poly for four or five.  I'm NEVER going to make that dream come true because I'm not capable of looking at deluxe resort pricing without thinking "wow, for that much money I could stay at a value resort for even longer!"


Hmmm.  Similar decision problems, here.  Additionally, when the cost tops the price of a new high tech gizmo I tend to choose the pricey high tech gizmo.


----------



## rmom50

lottiekinslove said:


> Great Thread!!
> 
> Ok, so my first shameful secret is that this is my first ever post after following the site for a while! My internet self seems to be less confident than my 'normal' self.
> Hii everyone





*Hi Lottie!  Save your pennies and try Epcot again definitely.  *


----------



## amandaluvsgoofy

dharmster said:


> My Disney secrets:
> 
> I own Bambi, Dumbo, and Fox and the Hound but will NEVER watch them because they make me so sad.
> 
> .



I am right there with you!!!! I'm can't even watch Lion King now!!


----------



## raraloveseeyore

Hi everyone! Its been a while since I've been on here but I wanted to reply about the towel sculptures. For the last six years, we've been going to WDW with our grandkids and every day there would be towels in our room. In September we took our dd for her college grad gift and we didn't get one. So one morning when I left the tip for mousekeeping I wrote a note asking for one. When we got back to our room that night there were six!!!! So I think if there are kids in the room they do it but if its just adults they don't unless you ask. By the way we got one every day after that day.


----------



## ANTSS2001

raraloveseeyore said:


> Hi everyone! Its been a while since I've been on here but I wanted to reply about the towel sculptures. For the last six years, we've been going to WDW with our grandkids and every day there would be towels in our room. In September we took our dd for her college grad gift and we didn't get one. So one morning when I left the tip for mousekeeping I wrote a note asking for one. When we got back to our room that night there were six!!!! So I think if there are kids in the room they do it but if its just adults they don't unless you ask. By the way we got one every day after that day.



  Raraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  I just have to  you...




ok back on our general regular programing!!!


----------



## Bill Brown

raraloveseeyore said:


> ...So I think if there are kids in the room they do it but if its just adults they don't unless you ask. By the way we got one every day after that day.


I suspect they can detect those of us that are still kids at heart, too.


----------



## Bunless

I just remembered one that I'd forgotten about!!!...you'll see why...

One time DH and I were having dinner at the Jazz Kitchen in DTD at Disneyland.  Jazz Kitchen, aka Strongdrinkland.  I had a few, let's just say, and we went back into the park.  I demanded to go on my favorite ride, Jungle Cruise.  I'm sitting next to the skipper and he asks if anyone wants to drive...of course my hand goes right up, I think he senses that if he chooses anyone but me, there would be trouble.

So, my shameful Disney secret is that I piloted  the boat on the Jungle Cruise while absolutly lit.


----------



## captainj

My dh has FINALLY decided to take the required test so that he can be a certified teacher instead of "just" a para (teacher's aid, his words, not mine FYI) which means that we had to officially cancel our plans to go to Disney World in September.  I guess "real" teachers can't take 5 days off during the school year like paras can.  Anyway, I have been so depressed but not saying a word because I KNOW it is the best thing for our family.  

Here is where my secrets come in:

1.)  Secretly so sad I cry in the shower when I think about us NOT going.  I had been planning it since we got home last September and it literally makes me sick when I realize we're not going.

2.) I am secretly stashing money away ($700 so far) just in case.  Now, I am not trying to manifest him NOT getting a teaching job.  That would mean he would be making a minimum of TWICE what he is making now.  What it means is that just in case something crazy happens, we could still go.

3.)  We have planned a family vacation to NY and DC in lieu of our Disney World trip for this summer.  When we get back, if dh has a new teaching job, I plan to start convincing him to let me take the boys by myself to disney.  "Look honey, I already have the trip paid for, I'm sorry you can't go, but it will be good for me to have some bonding time with the boys."


----------



## dreamscometrue2

Ever since I discovered the DISboards a few days ago and started read TRs, I have been in a fantastic mood thinking about going to WDW again and what I would like to do (and my DF cannot understand how this can possibly make me so happy  ). 

It will always be MGM to me and I will never call it anything else.

I know most everyone else hates them, but I kinda like the turkey legs. It might have more to do with the fact that I loved seeing my sister's snooty  fiance try and eat one when my finace insisted we try them for lunch     I won't choose to eat one again, but I didn't think it was horrible either.

I was so so so sad when they replaced the submarine ride (I think it was 20,000 leagues under the sea) with Ariel's grotto, even though The Little Mermaid is probably my favorite Disney movie. I still hope that one day it will be back.


----------



## dreamscometrue2

Oh yeah one more shameful secret...

I like rollercoasters, but I am petrified of Summit Plummit won't go down it. My parents, who are both almost 60, love it and have both done it multiple times! Shhhh... I won't admit this to anyone I know!


----------



## FlightlessDuck

captainj said:


> 3.)  We have planned a family vacation to NY and DC in lieu of our Disney World trip for this summer.  When we get back, if dh has a new teaching job, I plan to start convincing him to let me take the boys by myself to disney.  "Look honey, I already have the trip paid for, I'm sorry you can't go, but it will be good for me to have some bonding time with the boys."



That's horrible.  I would be so entirely pissed off if my wife took the kids and left me home because I couldn't get off work.


----------



## captainj

FlightlessDuck said:


> That's horrible.  I would be so entirely pissed off if my wife took the kids and left me home because I couldn't get off work.



You have to understand, my dh HATES to travel and just doesn't "get" Disney.  He said he had a good time last year and the time he and I went together in 97 but he doesn't see the appeal or why I feel this need to keep returning.  He wouldn't care about not going, just about the money, see?


----------



## Withinthehour

Sometimes I feel like the only one that thinks that pin trading is stupid and a HUGE waste of money...wow that felt good.

Oh, and I get really bored with the animatronic rides (small world, great movie ride etc, etc, etc)


----------



## Juri chan

Everyday at my desk job I have one headphone in and am listening to WDW podcasts and music.

Its not so much shameful, but it is my disney secret for why I am smiling at the photocopier  (or in some cases why I randomly tear up with happy tears for no reason at all).


----------



## Sugarglider

My shameful secret? I didn't cry at Bambi


----------



## erincon23

Stacy's a freak said:


> Some dude tried to pick you up?  For some reason that seems a bit odd in Disney.
> 
> hmmmm - maybe that should be my next weird thread "who has been picked up at WDW?"




A couple of years ago I was sitting outside Pizza Planet waiting for DH and my sons -- I think they went to the potty -- and a man sat down at the little table I was sitting at and started chatting. He was there by himself, he enjoyed touring the parks by himself, but he'd love to do some of the attractions with someone. Hmmmm. I was probably a little over 40, and a little over -- well, not Pooh-sized, but not Tinkerbell, either -- and he seemed a little put out when the family arrived! OMG.

Erin


----------



## justskip70003

as many roller coasters that i have rode (a ton) and i LOVE coasters! soarin scares the daylights outta me and gives me panic attacks lol. i ran off that ride! the little kid next to me (about 6 years old) was saying look how pretty. and i was thinking OMG please let this be over soon. hahahahahaha


----------



## tarantim

i can't take winnie the pooh or any of his friends.  
pooh is a chronic overeater, and basically a bumbling idiot.
pigglet is a lame little wimp of a pig.
eyore makes debbie downer look like pollyanna.
tigger, can you say adhd?
rabbit has ocd.
owl is a know it all with nacalepsy (i'm sure i spelled that wrong!)

they make me crazy, but i'll be in line may 6th, for my baby!


----------



## labaity

I have never liked animal kingdom, it doesn't seem like disney somehow


----------



## SassyTink213

I loathe and I mean loath It's a Small World Ride and refuse to ever go on it again. I secretly wish they would replace it with something, anything else-even bathrooms! I just hate that ride with passion (probably has to do with a tramatic 30 min entrapment on it while it continously looped the song and then being yelled at after getting off by my band director for being late to the meeting point-but i got stuck on it)


----------



## DisneyInDel

Never had a turkey leg

Stitch creeps me out

I STILL feel like I'm gonna hit my head evey time I ride Space Mountain


----------



## black562

When I ride the Living with the Land boat ride, when it first starts out.  I still sing "Let's listen to the land we all love, nature's plan will shine above, listen to the land, listen to the land."


----------



## psupple

Ok, here goes...

1).  Nemo-The Musical was... well, creepy.  I wanted to leave but didn't have the heart to get up in the middle of the performance.  The Nemo ride in Epcot is awful, too.

2).  Saw Beauty & the Beast for the first time in January... loved it   That show was Broadway (or at least off-Broadway) quality.

3).  I miss the Stars & Motorcars Parade... in fact, that is the only parade I've seen at WDW since I was a kid.

4).  Not a fan of the Disney movies, old or new.

5).  Could spend all day, every day, in Epcot.  Love the World Showcase and people watching while enjoying a couple drinks.

6).  I plan my evenings around Illuminations... even if I'm at another park at night, I try to get to Epcot before 9pm so I can see the show every night.

7).  Soarin' makes me sick (motion sickness, I guess, but only on rides).

8).  Never had my pic taken with a character, but I LOVE MICKEY!  This is on my to-do list this trip.

9).  Going to skip MK this trip and focus on AK, DHS and EPCOT (of course).

Thank, OP, for the great thread!  I really enjoyed reading it...


----------



## Shannon84

black562 said:


> When I ride the Living with the Land boat ride, when it first starts out.  I still sing "Let's listen to the land we all love, nature's plan will shine above, listen to the land, listen to the land."




 thats funny!! I worked at Living with the Land a few years ago "just for fun" after I had graduated college


----------



## Sweety_tweety

I always have at least one Disney CD playing in my car at all times!  I think my whole family thinks I am crazy.  I started playing the Disney music a few years ago to get into the mood for our next Disney trip.  I think I have had a Disney cd in the car ever since then.

With the way the economy is affecting everyone--I just think it is a great escape for just a few moments in time.


----------



## -Rockettower Plaza-

1.) Never have I ridden the Mad Tea Party for fear of getting sick. 

2.) I get extremely upset if I see cast members being yelled at by angry guests.

3.) I absolutely cannot handle aggressive people with strollers. Disney belongs to all of us...not just you and your three year old.

4.) When I see families who've obviously acquired a wheelchair for the purpose of getting ahead in long lines (you've seen them...they find a non-crowded place and SWITCH OUT), I have a deep desire to rat them out.

5.) Wishes? I cry EVERY TIME. ^_^


----------



## danabalana

This thread is awesome

Ok, here goes:

I spend waaaaayyyyy too much time planning for my next Dis trip. 

I've lost count of how many times I've been to WDW and DL.

I'm going on another trip in Aug  and I'm afraid to tell my friends(except the ones I'm going with) They just don't get it. 

Oh and I'm going without my hubby for 9 days. 
I'll really miss him but he just doesn't feel the Disneed.

Oh and, Stitch, really? Who came up with that idea.


----------



## black562

Shannon84 said:


> thats funny!! I worked at Living with the Land a few years ago "just for fun" after I had graduated college



"Just make believe, you're a tiny little seed.  A tiny little seed that's reaching up to meet your need.  With the right abount of faith, and the right amount of earth, you'll grow to see the sunshine on your day of birth.  Let's listen to the land......."

Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## LazyKat

I'm not a fan of the characters in costume, they kinda freak me out, like a lot.  I will run away from them if they come near me.  Needless to say, I HATED character breakfasts when I was younger.

Sometimes I really wish there was an age limit - like 18 (or 21!), imagine the parks with NO kids 

I haven't been in so long (9 years), I've forgotten a few things, but hopefully that will mean the old things feel like new to me 

Leading up to a trip (like now) I sometimes can't sleep because I start thinking about it too much and I get so excited, I go over my plans again and again in my head.  Usually the night before I can't sleep at all.


----------



## cbeehler3

That I feel physical pain and anxiety at the reality that I can't go to Disney 1 or 2 times a year.  Now that I "figured" out how to go in October it is all I am thinking about.

That I almost cry when I think of how much me and my whole family LOVED the
"Puppet Parade" as we called it.  Why oh why did they cancel that parade?  
The music gives me goosebumps.

I hate the yelling bird in the Tiki room and so I refuse to go.

I really get mad and upset at people who are cranky and rude at WDW.  What in the name of Mickey do you have to be upset about?  My goodness.


----------



## Sue88

I have never seen the tiki birds. I always think I will go, but never do.
I have not gone over to Tom Sawyer Island or gone on the paddleboat.
I have never seen the America Adventure show.
I looooooooooove Midway Mania.
At work, I daydream about going to Disney.
I have a ridiculously huge collection of Disney World guidebooks because I want to know every possible detail.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Sue88 said:


> At work, I daydream about going to Disney.


----------



## smidgen21

I hated Space Mountain.  There should be a chiropractic office outside that ride.

I would love adult only late EMH...say 18 to get admitted.  And I have kids.  But it would be awesome if adults could have the run of the place once in a while.


----------



## sirJeffrey90

-Rockettower Plaza- said:


> 1.) Never have I ridden the Mad Tea Party for fear of getting sick.
> 
> 2.) I get extremely upset if I see cast members being yelled at by angry guests.
> 
> 3.) I absolutely cannot handle aggressive people with strollers. Disney belongs to all of us...not just you and your three year old.
> 
> 4.) When I see families who've obviously acquired a wheelchair for the purpose of getting ahead in long lines (you've seen them...they find a non-crowded place and SWITCH OUT), I have a deep desire to rat them out.
> 
> 5.) Wishes? I cry EVERY TIME. ^_^



I agree with you 100%!!!!! Especially # 2 and 3. GIVE WORKING CITIZENS A BREAK!!!! 


but also, I hate the 70's architecture at the Polynesian Resort but love it at the Contemporary. 

E. Everest is probably is an awesome ride, but there is too much attention to detail and not enough to the actual ride!!! Of but I love that ride!!!


----------



## Bill Brown

sirJeffrey90 said:


> ...but there is too much attention to detail...


Gasp! Gag! Choke! Heresy!  Too much attention to detail you say?!?!?!  How dare you say such a terrible thing!  Be you banished to the lands of Six Flags.  Then again, maybe some pixie dust might remedy your twisted perception malady.


----------



## P.I. Squirrel

I used another resort's pool.


----------



## adctd2WDW

OK, my deepest, darkest Disney secrets??  
--The first ADR I always make is Chef Mickey's and I tell my kids it's because the buffet is so good.  Truth?  If I did not get to go I would be mad and sad.  That is my one sure way to meet the Mouse every trip.  For my next trip I rearranged all my plans and gave up seeing my fave nighttime show (Fantasmic) when I got a surprise last minute ADR to CM's
--My name at work is Disney because I wear a Sorcerer Mickey hat (TGI Friday's) and I am soooooo glad 
--I sometimes have trouble sleeping at night a month before a trip because I am planning and replanning
--My next trip is in a month and most of my bags are packed
--MY DD wants Maleficent to win Fantasmic.  I think I must have done something wrong as a mom if she wants Mickey to lose.  I mean, it's Mickey Mouse

   Ok, am I just weird?


----------



## Simba's Mom

OK, I just thought of a very shameful secret I have-I don't really like Disney at Christmastime as much as at other times of the year.  Especially the Christmas music.  When I go to WDW, I want to hear DISNEY music.  If I wanted to hear Christmas music, I could just go to the mall.  All the Holiday storytellers and the CP are OK, I like them, but I miss the DISNEY feel when I'm there.  Everyone raves about loving WDW at Christmas, but not me.


----------



## kaos928

smidgen21 said:


> I would love adult only late EMH...say 18 to get admitted.  And I have kids.  But it would be awesome if adults could have the run of the place once in a while.



That would be awesome!!  Especially because kids can be pretty cranky by then if they've been dragged around all day by their parents


----------



## -Rockettower Plaza-

P.I. Squirrel said:


> I used another resort's pool.



ME TOO!!!! Hehehehe.


----------



## Bill Brown

Simba's Mom said:


> ...I don't really like Disney at Christmastime as much as at other times of the year...


 Don't know if I can stand to read any more of these revelations about folks not liking what I love about Disney parks.  Buying all these boxes of Kleenex to dry my tears will bust my Disney travel account.


----------



## adctd2WDW

bouncingtiggers said:


> My wife & I are more excited to be going on our next Disney trip than our son is.  I've always thought the hospital mixed up the name tags.




EXACTLY!!  I have planned a surprise trip for myself and my 13 yo DD.  My 15 yo DD says she is glad it is her sister and not her going.  She is sick of Disney.  I wish I had had parents like myself when I was a kid


----------



## Tinkbells BFF

I don't like Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party. Sorry, way too crowded for us!


----------



## JPN4265

disney-inspired said:


> I've only been once!
> and it was in 2006!



My wife and I have been over sixty times, and we don't even have a home in Florida.


----------



## ChiefNerd

My wife and I go to Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party every year, trick-or-treat, and we don't even have kids. And get this... we're only in costume maybe 1 out of 3 times. For shame!


----------



## snarkyredhead

I haven't listened to music in my car in the past 6 months - only Disney podcasts.

I dislike Dole Whips.  Furthermore, I can't recall the last time I was with anyone who turned to me and said, "Man, I am DYING for some pineapple soft-serve."  

I've never watched Pinocchio.

I really like WDW pizza.  There.  I said it.

If they kept Fantasmic and Tower of Terror but closed the rest of Disney's Hollywood Studios forever, I would not be sad.


----------



## YetiRider

I never had one of those giant turkey legs in AK.


----------



## MagicKisses2

I've never had a Dolewhip, turkey leg or churro.

I would rather go to DW than any other vacation. 

I listen to DIS Radio at work.


----------



## teacherlisa1978

I don't like Stitch.

I don't like Tinkerbell either, I think she has a bad attitude.  She's my niece's favorite though so I never let on.

I've never been on Dumbo-I am waiting to have kids and ride it with them for the first time.

I love pins but hate trading.  If I wanted the pin you have I would have bought it myself!


----------



## Nermel9

~I don't like AK-the only reason I'm going to even bother with it at all during my next trip is for Everest and the Safari...and to buy a stuffed flamingo.

~I wish Hannah Montana and HSM had NOTHING to do with Disney...or that they had their own park or something. 

~I can't stand the Country Bears, my boyfriend and I were looking at the exits while it was going on, wondering if we could make a quick escape without anyone noticing or getting yelled at.

~I love Disney movies...except I've never seen Peter Pan or Pinocchio, and I can't stand Snow White's annoying voice.  Seriously, what were they thinking when they made that movie?

~I love the turkey legs, I'm sorry, I know a lot of you don't, but I think they are great!

~However, never had a Dole Whip, I have no desire to have one, and I actually just found out they existed about a month ago because of this board!

~I can't stand Stacey, that annoying resort tv girl.

~I think the little girls that walk around dressed up like princesses in 90 degree weather are ridiculous...not every little girl is a princess.  I'm not a big fan of kids at Disney, I really wish they had an adult day!  I love kids, but for some reason, at Disney, they drive me insane.


----------



## kaos928

Nermel9 said:


> ~I don't like AK-the only reason I'm going to even bother with it at all during my next trip is for Everest and the Safari...and to buy a stuffed flamingo.
> 
> ~I wish Hannah Montana and HSM had NOTHING to do with Disney...or that they had their own park or something.
> 
> ~I can't stand the Country Bears, my boyfriend and I were looking at the exits while it was going on, wondering if we could make a quick escape without anyone noticing or getting yelled at.
> 
> ~I love Disney movies...except I've never seen Peter Pan or Pinocchio, and I can't stand Snow White's annoying voice.  Seriously, what were they thinking when they made that movie?
> 
> ~I love the turkey legs, I'm sorry, I know a lot of you don't, but I think they are great!
> 
> ~However, never had a Dole Whip, I have no desire to have one, and I actually just found out they existed about a month ago because of this board!
> 
> ~I can't stand Stacey, that annoying resort tv girl.
> 
> ~I think the little girls that walk around dressed up like princesses in 90 degree weather are ridiculous...not every little girl is a princess.  I'm not a big fan of kids at Disney, I really wish they had an adult day!  I love kids, but for some reason, at Disney, they drive me insane.



Well you have to see Peter Pan!! I demand you go rent it this instant!


----------



## curly-love

the blue liner, people mover at MK is really lame but it is something i ride everytime i go. I always end up eating on this ride even though you are not allowed to!


----------



## mjperry

To bad the Wedway is down for referb.


----------



## TStrickland01

teacherlisa1978: finally a sane voice related to pins.  I too love them, but if I wanted yours, I would have already purchased it.  BTW just received the LE (250) Texas Mickey.  Should be a little bit of envy (c'mon I'm from Texas, everthing is self indulgent here)


----------



## Pygoplites

I fell asleep during The American Adventure.

I once lied to my friends about having a painful blister so I could avoid having dinner with them at a bad DTD restaurant ("I have to go back to my hotel room to take care of my foot") and instead went to Napa Rose by myself and had a fabulous meal.

I rode California Screamin' 12 times in a row (single rider line) after having too many cocktails at the Cove Bar, even though Im old enough to know better.

I go to character breakfasts only for the food.

I routinely lie about how "little" I spend on Disney vacations.

I like DCA more than WDW's MK.

I absolutely loathe the food at the Blue Bayou.


----------



## goodfaerie

I think I would rather be in Disney by myself than with other people for the most part!!!  

I love hanging out in the different resorts' gift shops

I was SO disappointed in Festival of the Lion King

I am not an Illuminations fan

I really hate most of the Disney merchandise they're selling


----------



## lacrosse_lady72

KatMark said:


> I really DESPISE Stitch.



ME TOO!

But I don't hate the ride.... weird huh?

My secret: I do hate Space Mountain.


----------



## lacrosse_lady72

List of other secrets:

I have never fully seen the 3 o'clock parade nor have I ever seen any part of the other parades during the afternoon. I do not like Spectromagic but I LOVE the Boo-to-You parade.

Even though they are much cheaper at home, I do LOVE to get McDonald's fries at WDW. 

I think CR is HIDEOUS!

I really like the cheeseburgers at WDW.


----------



## lacrosse_lady72

I keep thinking of more!

I really enjoy Hall of Presidents

I too, eat on the TTA

I can't help but think of hot unfortunate it is sometimes how ugly some kids are. 

I hate pineapple so I have never had a dole whip. I do like the chocolate or vanilla ice cream from Aloha Isle but my mom has to get it because I especially hate the smell of pineapple. 

I plug my nose when I know the orange scent is coming in Soarin', I dislike orange scent more than pineapple. 

I disinfect EVERY CS table before sitting at it. 

I use a napkin to hold the ladles and spoons at fixins bars and buffets. 

I have before, and will in the furture, ask for another set of room keys because I "lost" our previous set. 

I have been to every WDW resort hotel and picked up a map from everyone. 

We always ask for restaurant menus when we have dined at a restaurant. 

I don't care that the Pleasure Island clubs closed. 

I like to purchase pins but I would never trade them, I purchase the pins I want.

I think  a lot of the Disney merchandise looks so tacky.

I have about 10 Disney park ONLY shirts. 

I have lied about where I am going on vacation. In January I am going to Lake Tahoe, not Disney World... 

I keep more FPs as souvenirs than actually use them. I currently have about 200 and my mom has more. 

I get a new lanyard and card/ticket holder every trip.

If anyone asks how much I spend on WDW trips, I tell them about 1/3 of what I actually spend.


----------



## stacythatgirl

I have four Disney animals on my bed.  BIG reindeer stitch.  Sorcerer Mickey   a smaller stitch  & an easter mickey 


I also have 4 other disney characters around my room. Official mickey on my dresser with walle, minnie on my desk & celebrations mickey in my bathroom. hehe. 

I'll probably buy a few more this next trip.


----------



## RyeCrimsonMoon

1. I do not like Tinkerbell, she's bratty and annoying

2. I thought Mission Space was lame. With all the warnings about the more intense one, I thought I was going to come off walking like it was cinqo de mayo all over again. Nope, very disappointing. 

3. The Disney Princess actually bore me, I usually only like the "animal" characters.

4. I don't think I've ever had a Dole Whip, and I really don't care if I have one next time when I go.

5. I don't think I would like to drink at WDW (OMG wha???). I duno, it kinda ruins the innocence of the whole place. ...but that doesn't mean I won't.

6. I would love to bring all of my friends to WDW, but I'm kinda scared that they might think I'm some kind of Disney Nazi.

7. I have NO desire to bring my best friend's boyfriend on the trip with us. I much rather not go then to have him there. Their amount of PDA is so excessive, newly weds would gag. (Amongst other reasons not to bring him, one is inappropriate to mention on here.)

8. I hate riding 1st spot on Space Mountain because my eyes adjust to quickly to the dark and it takes away the "magic" :/

9. I too think the trading of pin trading is dumb, y'know when your over the age of 8. If I wanted it, I would have bought it.


----------



## katierae81

I hate Daisy Duck...she is a conceited snob...at least on Mickey Mouse Clubhouse!

I LOVED Ice Station Cool...but now that it is Club Cool, not so much.
I have never seen Fantasmic.

I secretly got giddy on the backlot tour at HS when we went past the studio where MMC was taped...I begged my parents to take me when I was younger just to see a taping of the show, but they never did.  My husband took me for my first trip for our honeymoon. Sigh, Tony Lucca...

I could spend only a couple hours at AK and be fine.

I cried the first time I saw Wishes, then cried some more when my husband surprised me with the biggest Rice Krispie Treat I have ever seen...I didn't finish it at the park, but kept waking up in the middle of the night to nibble on it because it was so good.


----------



## David Brent

-tea cups/carousel/dumbo equally give me motion sickness.

-i fancy the hall of presidents for a quick cool nap.


----------



## Bill Brown

David Brent said:


> -tea cups/carousel/dumbo equally give me motion sickness.


First and last time I rode teacups was 50 years ago at DL.


----------



## black562

Bill Brown said:


> First and last time I rode teacups was 50 years ago at DL.



Aww, see, the Teacups is a must.  Nothing like getting a couple folks in there cranking that thing so fast it sends the cup into orbit!!!


----------



## Amysita

That I've spent the majority of my adult life NOT going back to Disney waiting to be half of a <couple> that wanted to go.  Got over myself and went back to DLand in 07 (solo) and am planning WDW for 2010. Learned in Cali...solo is the BEST way to go.  And plan to continue to go to Disney every couple years.


----------



## jfair1219

Not so shameful. But go to Jellyrolls everytime you are there!


----------



## 1bigwdwfan

teacherlisa1978 said:


> I love pins but hate trading.  If I wanted the pin you have I would have bought it myself!



Haha!! This is too funny! My friend & I started buying a ton of pins last year when we were there. The only reason we bought them to begin with was we won the year of a million dreams laynard. After that, we went PIN CRAZY!! We bought the boxed sets just to have something to trade if we found someone to trade with (usually a cast memeber). Most of the time we ended up with something we didn't want to trade after all. My Mickeyness do they get heavy!


----------



## 1bigwdwfan

lacrosse_lady72 said:


> I have about 10 Disney park ONLY shirts.



I took all my disney shirts out of my dresser last visit & realized I had enough to wear one each day. So that's what I did!


----------



## The_Princess's_Mommy

I don't like Dole Whips!  Sorry all you DW lovers


----------



## maidenfairy

I hate the dreams come true parade. That song gets stuck in my head for the rest of the day. They really need a new parade.


----------



## rainydayplay

I love this thread and have dutifully read through every post (and I've only been working on it for 3 or 4 days...)

My secrets...

My first trip to the World was at Christmas the year I was two.  Apparently, it was a horrible time to go.  My parents were so distracted trying to get mouse ears for myself and my brother and navigate us out of the park that they never noticed that I had taken a souvenier stuffed Mickey with me until we were in the car and down the road.  (I believe Mom says she felt something fuzzy on her arm, looked down, and there it was...)  My brother fussed and whined until they had to stop and buy one for him somewhere that was not Disney.  (Mine is cuter.)  Yes...I still have both Mickeys...

I was on a ten-year rotation: I went in 88, 98, and 08...and now I'm trying to break the cycle with a trip this year!

My eyesight is so bad I can't see the 3-D effects on those shows.

I have a picture of me at 2 with Brer Fox and would really like to have a picture of me as an adult with him.  (The only character I've apparently ever had my picture taken with, and I have heard I screamed and cried...)

The original plan for our trip last October was for my parents to take my daughter for her first trip.  In the end...I hijacked the trip...I was the one who booked it, made all the plans, and otherwise ensured that we went, even though I origianlly wasn't supposed to go at all!

We weren't back from our trip a full two weeks before we had our next trip booked.

We spent about half a day in HS before we'd felt like we'd done everything worth doing.  

We spent a little more than half a day in AK and didn't have time to go back!  That will be the first park on the next trip.

I prefer Epcot...DD prefers MK....it just works out well.  We'll spend two days at each park, minimum.

I am sad that the TTA will be closed while I'm there this time.  It almost feels like I should plan another trip just to ride it!


----------



## PrincessBetsy

Here are a few of my shameful secrets   :  

1.  I have never seen Fantasia.
2.  I don't like Dole Whips.
3.  I love the Hall of Presidents!  
4.  My family has lied about going to WDW before.  In 2007 we went 4 times (that was when we lived in NY and it was a 23 hour drive).  Our other family members don't understand our disney obsession, so we told them we went to PA, VA twice, and my father had a conference in Orlando (he really did have a conference, but we never told anyone about WDW).  Last year when we went in July we told them after we had arrived.
5.  When Captain Jack Sparrow was on the maps for the MK, I always picked up a handful whenever we walked by them - even though I know the Magic Kingdom by heart.
6.  When VMK was still open, my and my brother would complete 4 of each quest and use our parent's tickets to get extra.
7.  We have used a resort mugs a second time on our next trip. 
8.  I'm not a huge fan of Animal Kingdom.


----------



## livinlife25

Dont know if anyone has said this but....

the only way i would ever eat at V&A's  would be if they took the price down to 20 dollars a person and I would only go just to see what it is like. I guarantee I would have to hit a counter service afterwards bc the food looks awful to me....keep in mind I said "to me"!!! Im sure its great to everyone else!


----------



## Bambi5826

LoveGoofy91 said:


> In the movie theater with the big castle before disney movies, I started to tear up.  Yep.



Me too! ME TOO!  your not alone.


----------



## amandaluvsgoofy

black562 said:


> Aww, see, the Teacups is a must.  Nothing like getting a couple folks in there cranking that thing so fast it sends the cup into orbit!!!



So Joe, if we all go on it and I start to feel sick , can I blame you? I really want to ride them, but not sure if my stomach/head can handle it!


----------



## soulmates

My secrets, well....

Never been to Tom Sawyer Island

HATE the teacups

Never done Rope Drop

Never done a character meal

Although this trip coming up, we WILL be at a rope drop, have a character meal ressie for last day and I plan to head over to TSI!!


----------



## wdwstevenb

Is meeting and staying out all night with a fellow resort guest shameful?

LOL


----------



## ANTSS2001

is snooring at Carousel of Progress considered shameful ... I think the shameful part is when your friend (thanks alot kat!!!) starts telling your other friends about it !!!!


----------



## kat3668

ANTSS2001 said:


> is snooring at Carousel of Progress considered shameful ... I think the shameful part is when your friend (thanks alot kat!!!) starts telling your other friends about it !!!!



HA HA HA HA HA!!! 

Awwwww I'm never going to live that down huh!


----------



## ANTSS2001

kat3668 said:


> HA HA HA HA HA!!!
> 
> Awwwww I'm never going to live that down huh!



OMG what ??  there is a buzzer everytime I mention your name you find it


----------



## kat3668

ANTSS2001 said:


> OMG what ??  there is a buzzer everytime I mention your name you find it



Ohhh Did'nt I mention I'm psychic???? 


Oh wait a minute thats psycho!!! Sorry!


----------



## black562

amandaluvsgoofy said:


> So Joe, if we all go on it and I start to feel sick , can I blame you? I really want to ride them, but not sure if my stomach/head can handle it!



If we get four of us on there, it very well  may spin so fast it floats up off the peg its mounted on.  Yes, we get that thing spinning way WAY fast!!!!

So enjoy the ride and nobody will let anyone get sick.

By the way, have you rode Mission Space?


----------



## amandaluvsgoofy

black562 said:


> If we get four of us on there, it very well  may spin so fast it floats up off the peg its mounted on.  Yes, we get that thing spinning way WAY fast!!!!
> 
> So enjoy the ride and nobody will let anyone get sick.
> 
> By the way, have you rode Mission Space?



Oh gosh no! I haven't been in years. I'm thinking I might have to do the easier version! 
 The Teacups aren't supposed to be that bad if you look directly infront of you, right? I may have to take some pics to keep from getting dizzy!


----------



## black562

amandaluvsgoofy said:


> Oh gosh no! I haven't been in years. I'm thinking I might have to do the easier version!
> The Teacups aren't supposed to be that bad if you look directly infront of you, right? I may have to take some pics to keep from getting dizzy!



So I'm guessing you're going to meet us on Friday at Magic Kingdom then if you want to do Teacups.  When are you getting into town again?  The 12th is Epcot and can be the sugar crawl too.


----------



## black562

Just noticed you're getting in on the 9th.  Say, we're doing a keys to the kingdom tour on Monday, if you're interested, we could try and all get the same tour.


----------



## amandaluvsgoofy

black562 said:


> So I'm guessing you're going to meet us on Friday at Magic Kingdom then if you want to do Teacups.  When are you getting into town again?  The 12th is Epcot and can be the sugar crawl too.



We're there the 9th-14th. I know, I know, not very long. It took a lot of convincing for my sweet hubby! We're planning on going to Magic Kingdom on the 9th in the afternoon (we land around 11am and have an ADR around 4:30pm). We're also going there on the 11th. And I had lunch ressies at Epcot on Thursday (13th). Hope I can still do the sugar crawl with everyone!


----------



## black562

amandaluvsgoofy said:


> We're there the 9th-14th. I know, I know, not very long. It took a lot of convincing for my sweet hubby! We're planning on going to Magic Kingdom on the 9th in the afternoon (we land around 11am and have an ADR around 4:30pm). We're also going there on the 11th. And I had lunch ressies at Epcot on Thursday (13th). Hope I can still do the sugar crawl with everyone!



We start Disney on the 7th so we'll be there the whole time you're there.  Yes, plenty of chances to meet in the Magic Kingdom then.  Me and my friend are going to book a Keys to the Kingdom tour on Monday morning (10th).  Of course meeting at Epcot too...we'll figure it all out.


----------



## amandaluvsgoofy

black562 said:


> We start Disney on the 7th so we'll be there the whole time you're there.  Yes, plenty of chances to meet in the Magic Kingdom then.  Me and my friend are going to book a Keys to the Kingdom tour on Monday morning (10th).  Of course meeting at Epcot too...we'll figure it all out.



Perfect!!


----------



## black562

amandaluvsgoofy said:


> Perfect!!



Sent you a private message.

And have you guys ever had a Dole Whip?


----------



## irishdadx4

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Tower of Terror scares me (I did it twice but will go on R & R or EE 100 times in a row before I ever get on that freefall again)




It's actually not a free fall....the ride car is actually attached by cables to the top and bottom and it pulls the car down...and then back up....the ride is under full control the whole time.


----------



## karney

I'm a hardcore gamer. DW barely ever plays video games. She beat me on both buzz lightyear and toy story mania...


----------



## PrincessYessenia

I've never seen F! and haven't really ever wanted to.  

Nor have I even cared about watching a parade.  Haven't seen one since I was 4, maybe.

I have no idea what a dole whip is.

Carousel of Progress is my favorite 

MK is my least favorite park.  AK is my favorite...I'm an animal nut!

Ok, sorry for the hijacking...I'm done!


----------



## DuffGT06

This is fun, things I can't share with my Disney travel companions!

-I really don't like Space Mountain.
-I could pass on Illuminations.
-I LOVE the Great Movie Ride.
-I get really upset if I can't buy a rice crispy treat from the Main Street Bakery, they always taste better there.
-I don't get taking children under the age of 5 to the parks...they're not going to remember it anyhow, so why not go alone? (And enjoy it more).


----------



## MisplacedTraveler

My first trip was when I was 4 and I remember it like it was yesterday...

I hate the two Journey Into Imagination rides Disney has tried since the original ride. The original ride rocked.

I have been to WDW almost 40 times and I have never been on the Tea Cups.

I have never been to DL, have no desire to go there and cannot imagine why people choose DL over WDW.

I could spend all day in AK watching the animals.

I am a concierge snob and will not even consider staying anywhere other than AKL.


----------



## scousemouse09

I really can't stand Winnie the Pooh, and hate the way the Disney shop is totally filled with WTP merchandise.


----------



## Curious Yellow

scousemouse09 said:


> I really can't stand Winnie the Pooh, and hate the way the Disney shop is totally filled with WTP merchandise.



I am TOTALLY with you on this one. and the character Piglet scares the hell outta me!


----------



## Joolish1313

I love most things Disney...can't wait to see the Mouse...so I think is such a great thread. I haven't gotten through all of it yet but here are mine:
-never been to a rope drop since I started going to the parks without my parents.
- I HATE turkey legs (waay too greasy but they smell so good!)
- While strollers are necessary for the lil ones, I hate getting cut off & my ankles clipped.
- My DH HATES Star Tours, and forces me on to the Teacups every year just to watch me turn green.
- Yes, seeing Tink fly will always make me cry.
- I'd listen to disradio all day at work, if they didn't block it.
- Haven't had a Dole Whip


----------



## L107ANGEL

Curious Yellow said:


> I am TOTALLY with you on this one. and the character *Piglet scares the hell outta me!*


Now thats a tag


----------



## Joolish1313

stacythatgirl said:


> I have four Disney animals on my bed.  BIG reindeer stitch.  Sorcerer Mickey   a smaller stitch  & an easter mickey
> 
> 
> I also have 4 other disney characters around my room. Official mickey on my dresser with walle, minnie on my desk & celebrations mickey in my bathroom. hehe.
> 
> I'll probably buy a few more this next trip.


stacythatgirl, I def don't consider stuffed friends something shameful. I say hold them proudly!! My DH and I have over 13 stiches (yup TWO reindeer stitch), 2 Figments, a handful of Mickeys (including a PalMickey) and even a very old & well-loved BrerBear. And on top of that, because of all of our stuffed friends, I have a rule that each of us can only have 2 friends to sleep with.


----------



## Joolish1313

I thought of a few more things as I read the posts....

- MNSSHP  kicks MVMCP's  butt! 
- I still can't sleep the night before a trip!
- Miss the "veggie Veggie Fruit Fruit" Cabaret show
- Miss the original Figment
- 'Ohana means Family' still tugs at my heart
- REALLY sick of High School Musical (all verions) and Hanna Montana (Miley Sirius)
- I like getting character photos
- Pin trading: I bought the pin b/c I like it & I'm not giving it away
- I think EVERY WDW fan should be required to visit DL & DCA (which rocks!)
- My goal is to retire to Disney


----------



## TRICKY_TINK

All these responses are so pc, I don't know if I could share my shameful Disney secret. First I was 18 and lets just say when we got off the haunted mansion, the cm's were lined up clapping and high fifed my boyfriend. I power walked out of that park so fast, I was at the car 15min before he got there.


----------



## dorky dork

about a month or so ago, i drove from vegas to DL (extremely hung over and only an hour of sleep) straight with some of my cousins and my cousin's 5 year old daughter. did the regular disney thing and after we rode big thunder mountain, i felt really light headed, ran to the nearest trashcan and puked. my cousin's 5 year old was like..."mommy, why is uncle being a wuss?"


----------



## trekker93

Joolish1313 said:


> I thought of a few more things as I read the posts....
> 
> - MNSSHP  kicks MVMCP's  butt!
> - I still can't sleep the night before a trip!
> - Miss the "veggie Veggie Fruit Fruit" Cabaret show
> - Miss the original Figment
> - 'Ohana means Family' still tugs at my heart
> - REALLY sick of High School Musical (all verions) and Hanna Montana (Miley Sirius)
> - I like getting character photos
> - Pin trading: I bought the pin b/c I like it & I'm not giving it away
> - I think EVERY WDW fan should be required to visit DL & DCA (which rocks!)
> - My goal is to retire to Disney



I hate to say it but I have always been very vocal of my support of Disney World.  It is a wonderful environment where you can try things (rides, etc.) out that you'd never see anywhere else.  So, I really don't have a "shameful secret".  Although I do have a funny story:  one day getting into our rental car a red ant ran up my nose and bit me.  Boy did that sting and burn!


----------



## frogfuzz

-I hate Animal Kingdom
-I like to go back to the room and take a nap during the middle of the day
-I hate parades
-I don't like the characters to mess with me when I am eating  or put their hands on my face after all the little gross kids they touch 
-People who decorate their windows bug me so I put liquor bottles in my window
-I hide my purse under my jacket and go thru the no bags line
-Think anyone with an ECV should have to have note from Doctor to ride


----------



## 1littlespark

lol This is too funny.  When I first saw the thread title I wasn't sure what to expect!  Well...in the spirit of it being a family-friendly board and all...here's some random stuff...

-I've never seen Bambi.  I kinda refuse to based on certain sad aspects I've heard about.
-I've never watched the Humpback because I just can't fathom Disney-fying such a horrible story.  (Horrible content-wise, not quality)
-I SIMPLY CAN'T TAKE TINKERSMELL ANYMORE!!!  lol  It's just too much.  (particularly the merchandising)
-Maybe I'm just too antsy to enjoy most of the shows at WDW so I tend to avoid them no matter how much everyone raves.
-Up depressed the heck out of me (the new movie)
-I'm not sure how I could be less interested in HSM
-I rode ToT once with a friend, asking afterward who the idiot screaming the whole time was only to find out it was apparently me  lol
-I have been known to spend excessive amounts of time riding the Tomorrow Land Transit Authority when I get tired.
-I've also been known to spend time with friends seeking out and snickering at inappropriate-ish looking Disney Decorations that someone  just HAD to know wasn't quite right when they designed them.
-I have often stashed passes, lip glosses, money etc. in a variety of odd places just to avoid the bag check lines (like it takes that much longer lol)
-For even a day trip to WDW I find myself trying to plan like crazy & I am typically exhausted the day after.
-I too tend not to sleep the night before, even after all this time, so I have a nice collection of sleepy looking pics. 
-I leave MNSSHP with a _very_ full bag each year, despite the fact that I'm usually dieting and can't eat that much of it.  It's like a mission...but it always goes to someone.
-I blanked on the White Rabbit's name a while back calling him the "I'm late I'm late Rabbit" instead and have continued to do so even though I of course know better


----------



## LovesTimone

Okay here it goes...

I love Pirates  this is probably my favorite ride
I always ride IASW because it reminds me of when we would come as kids, with parents and grandparents ( magical momments)
Will not , Can not ride Tower of Terror -  no drops for me
Never ridden Rockin Roller Coaster.. 
Love Soarin... hate the wait.
Love Food and Wine, with that said ;This is a adult festival why do some parents bring their small children out at night to this and proceed to consume to many adult beverages. Hello aren't you suppose to set the example.
Love to Hotel hop during Christmas and see the decor, and see the signing christmas tree really puts me in that holiday mood.
No turkey legs  gross
Hall of President freaks me out, But I always go.
I miss 20,000 league under the sea
Hate Wheelie shoes , I have been almost run over by some children who have no manners what so ever.
I have been to Tom Swayers island, miss aunt pollys refreshment stand  it was nice to sit and watch the people, and have a lemonade.
River country was fun, in that simple relaxing day way.  Not that the present water parks aren't fun, just different.
I hate that you can't go from hotel to hotel or park to park on the buses, this drive me nuts, But I have learned to plan around it, I will not let it ruin my trip, just takes a little ....okay alot more planning.  
Wow do I feel better


----------



## 10_Kyle_10

Keep them coming...


----------



## Bill Brown

1littlespark said:


> -Up depressed the heck out of me (the new movie)


Interesting.  I walked out of the movie after about 40 minutes.  The story was too much of a downer.


----------



## amandaluvsgoofy

Bill Brown said:


> Interesting.  I walked out of the movie after about 40 minutes.  The story was too much of a downer.



Are you serious?! Now I don't know if I should go see it!! Without ruining the movie, can you guys tell me what was so sad??


----------



## 1littlespark

It _was_ a good movie and I suppose I had to see it, but (I hope this isn't saying too much) it deals a lot with aging and unrealized dreams in a very sad way.

I'm sure it won't bother plenty of people, but I see I'm not completely alone in having being saddened by it either.  We saw it last night in DTD.  I don't like to go to the movies to get sad.  I could have walked over and looked at Pleasure Island for free for that.  



And sticking with the theme...

-I still like IASM.  And hey, usually no wait, why not?  
-Never had a turkey leg.  Meat with bones are a serious ick for me
-Not overly impressed by the sacred Dole Whip. lol  They're ok.


----------



## Bill Brown

It wasn't a bad movie, just too sad of a story for what I had expected.  I had expected a more uplifting story.


----------



## countrylady_j

Bill Brown said:


> It wasn't a bad movie, just too sad of a story for what I had expected.  I had expected a more uplifting story.



Pun intended??


----------



## Bill Brown

countrylady_j said:


> Pun intended??


 I noticed just after posting it.


----------



## 1littlespark

hehe yeah I got that.  It was being called an uplifting story too, I think.  I guess it was, too.  There was just a lot of the far less peppy stuff.  Dug was funny.  It also earned a PG rating.


----------



## disneydiva0729

1. I really don't like space mountain but ride it every time "just because"
2. I've never had my eyes open during ToT or Haunted Mansion
3. My first trip I was told by a cast member I wouldn't be able to find Belle for the day, and I started sobbing ...finally found her and cut a bunch of little kids just to see her (I'm soooo sorry if it was your kid) ...  since then I've become a Belle stalker and must find her in every outfit she owns for pictures.... (shes caught on btw  )
4.  I can do the Hoedown Throwdown like a pro and love Hannah/Miley
5.  I won't let anyone at my house watch any channel other then a Disney Co. owned channel at any time of the day.
6.  Every one of my college papers is somehow linked to Disney.
7.  I hate Mission: Space and Stitch.... the only 2 rides I won't ride in The World

Thats all


----------



## Bunless

Bill Brown said:


> It wasn't a bad movie, just too sad of a story for what I had expected.  I had expected a more uplifting story.



We went and saw it today.  I thought it was very uplifting, but then I always love the life-affirming movies...ones that make you want to go out and live life NOW.  Honestly, at this moment, I'm thinking it's my favorite Disney film that I've ever seen.  Even more so that Darby O'Gill...

Here's another Disney Shameful Secret--I love sitting at the back of It's Tought To Be  a Bug and seeing just how many kids freak out and have to leave.


----------



## Bill Brown

Bunless said:


> ...Even more so that Darby O'Gill...


...and the Little People?  Wow, that takes me way back.  I believe I was about 6-7 years old when I saw that film.  Scared the heeby jeebies out of me at the time.  Anyway, it's a good thing we have varying tastes in what is entertaining otherwise it'd all be the same and boring.  Good to hear you enjoyed Up and found the story uplifting.  After paying $14 admission, I wish I had enjoyed a more positive experience.


----------



## Joolish1313

Today's secret. I try to wear either my Mickey pendant or Mickey earrings to work as often as I can.


----------



## SmellsLikeJapan

1bigwdwfan said:


> I took all my disney shirts out of my dresser last visit & realized I had enough to wear one each day. So that's what I did!



Hahah me too,

I have a couple of shameful secrets.

-I went the week before Christmas to MK, and the TTA, my favorite ride, was broken, I started crying, mainly because every other ride I wanted to go on was either broken or the wait was like 2 hours, and I just previously was stuck on another ride. My worse Disney experience (I was 13)

-I've never been on Space Mountain, I'm afraid of the dark 

-Donald made me cry when I was 5.


----------



## 1littlespark

I wear Disney jewelry all the time, especially now that the places that sell the Arribas Bros. stuff are carrying larger pieces.  I don't do the dainty jewelry most of the time.  Anyway, I don't consider that shameful at all, of course.  lol  Most of the time, somewhere on me there is Disney something....and people notice this.  lol

lol this one is kinda shameful, but I couldn't help it

I cried like an idiot when some thoughtless, too-stupid-to-be-breathing CM popped my Goofy's Kitchen birthday balloons in his bare arms at of all places, the Happiest Birthdays on Earth Party I had booked for my birthday during my very first, very major trip to DL.  I ended up sniffling the entire day.  After that I took off my birthday ear hat buttons etc. because I certainly didn't want to draw attention to myself.  We had moved out of the sun because there was free space, but that shouldn't have been a problem because it was a birthday party in an enclosed area at a specific time.  The area was cleaned out beforehand.  They were birthday balloons!  At a birthday party!  DUH!  I had intended to poke a careful hole in them to stick them in a scrapbook or something.  He left fragments.  I kinda wanted his blood.  Still sorta do when I think of it.  lol  (like right now grrr)  It was my last day in the parks, unfortunately, but at least I had one really great day in DL earlier in the trip.  This is why people should have "birthday weeks."  

I probably should have been like "popped birthday balloons...whatever."  I did/do find the humor in getting so upset over it, but hey what can I say, I like balloons.   (ok, I was probably a bit emotional that day too...just a bit)


----------



## HARVEYSGIRL

I miss 20,000 leagues under the sea. Did Ariel really need a grotto there? 

I think the parking lot trams and remebering where I park is just as fun as a ride. 

Am I a total dork?


----------



## 1littlespark

lol I'm clearly not one to point fingers, Harveysgirl.

I never got o go on 20,000 Leagues.  The first time I went I think my mother had some issue as to why we couldn't, and by the time I went back it was gone.  I just got to go on the Nemo Submarines over in DL last year.  Wasn't Ariel's Grotto there long before they finally drained the 20,000 Leagues they left there for years?  I thought it was something else that took the spot like first grass then the Pooh Playground or something.  I'm probably wrong.  I just remember us talking about it seeing it senselessly empty for so long.  The Pooh Playground area is a fun place to walk through in scary costumes on Halloween though.  hehe

I don't think I really find the "Great where the heck is my car ride too much fun.  lol  We actually had a bit of a fight over finding it today in fact.  How many times did I say Dinosaur 30!!! grrr.  lol  To each his own....


----------



## ThunderMTexpert

Stacy's a freak said:


> This is fun
> 
> I don't really like AK.     I'm bored there (with the exception of The Festival of the Lion King).



I'm not a big fan of AK, either! I like EE, though. That is it. The Kali River Rapids is a HUGE disappointment & a waste of space, if you ask me! Also.. Other than distracting people from the better rides, I don't "get" the parades. I have never had a desire to stop & watch one. Not when I was a kid, and now, 23 years old, I'm like, Let's do the rides while these saps stare @ some characters on a float! (J/K.. sort of. Don't bash me!)

LOL


----------



## ThunderMTexpert

Oh, and if the Stitch ride broke, I wouldn't lose sleep over it! :]


----------



## Joanna71985

My secret...I have met over 200 characters at WDW (and there are times when I would rather meet the characters then go on rides).


----------



## ThunderMTexpert

Joanna71985 said:


> My secret...I have met over 200 characters at WDW (and there are times when I would rather meet the characters then go on rides).



THAT is impressive :] do you get their autographs, too?? i wish i still had my autograph book from a few years back!!


----------



## Joanna71985

ThunderMTexpert said:


> THAT is impressive :] do you get their autographs, too?? i wish i still had my autograph book from a few years back!!



Thanks! I do get autographs as well. Getting the autograph is just as fun as getting the picture. And some of the autographs are so cute (like Ariel's has bubbles in hers, Tigger draws in his tail, Bolt had a lightning bolt, Rhino drew in his hampster ball, ect).


----------



## AshleyW

Hi everyone!! 

This is my first post on here, but I laughed so much during this thread that I HAD to post!! So, here goes..

-I went do DW the first time when I was 9, and I feel like I should be old enough to remember it, but I don't..
-My 2nd trip was this past may with DFH, DFH's parents, DFH's grandparents, DFH's aunt and uncle, and my parents.. and will never go on vacation with that many people again!! 
-I spied Princess Jasmine in Morocco and squealed like a little kid as I ran to get my picture with her
-I'd like to try a turkey leg, but now am scared after reading how many people don't like them... ! 
-I had to take a barf bag from Mission Space because I thought I'd throw up.. after DFH reminded me 10 times before the ride started how badly I get motion sickness 
-I cried during Mickey's PhilharMagic
-I hated the Carousel of Progress, Tiki Room, and Jungle Cruise
-I try to be as nice as possible while at Disney but unfortunately have let a few rude comments slip out after getting run over by strollers or pushed out of the way by crazy parents with small children..


----------



## 1littlespark

Hmm now I'm tempted to start trying to count characters I've taken pics with.  Do you count characters in different outfits as 1, or 1 for each outfit?

You know, I was thinking recently that my first trip I was nearly 16, so I kinda missed out on the whole autograph thing and sometimes I'm tempted to do it, but I felt kinda like maybe it was a no-no for adults.  Not officially.... I don't know.  Maybe I'll have to consider doing that.  It would be cute to have and I like to think I didn't miss out on certain things.  I think I missed the window both times to see Bolt, at least for now.

Glad you're enjoying the thread Ashley...keep 'em coming.  I bet there's more shame in there somewhere!  


-I can't deal with "poncho" people.   Sorry but I just do.  Ugh, it's just water!  Don't people take showers?  And it's 90 degrees!  And you don't "Catch your death of cold" or whatever your mother told you that way anyway.  Read a book!  lol  Not only that but then the ponchos come near me and shake water on me in a more annoying way than rain and the plastic sticks to my own legs, arms etc. and erggggghhhh!  They also wet stuff in stores, etc.  For me it's right up there with and maybe even worse than strollers and other wheeled devices, driven by people who don't pay attention, or probably don't care.


----------



## Joanna71985

1littlespark said:


> Hmm now I'm tempted to start trying to count characters I've taken pics with.  Do you count characters in different outfits as 1, or 1 for each outfit?
> 
> You know, I was thinking recently that my first trip I was nearly 16, so I kinda missed out on the whole autograph thing and sometimes I'm tempted to do it, but I felt kinda like maybe it was a no-no for adults.  Not officially.... I don't know.  Maybe I'll have to consider doing that.  It would be cute to have and I like to think I didn't miss out on certain things.  I think I missed the window both times to see Bolt, at least for now.



I count individual characters (I don't include the same characters, but with different outfits, in my total). 

I don't think you missed out on it. I didn't start meeting characters until Jan 2005 (when I was 19 years old). I've been going strong ever since. Plus, I see plenty of adults meeting the characters (both with and without kids). But yes. Unfortunately the Bolt characters are gone.


----------



## 1littlespark

I may have to consider it now especially if I get to do the little Halloween Vacay I planned for October.  It's not like I'd really care much even if I was the only one doing it anyway.  I just forget that sometimes.    It will be the 20th anniversary of my first visit to WDW, pretty much to the day!  That doesn't feel quite possible, but the years say it is.  

Congratulations on getting to move to FL, btw.  I moved to South FL from NY late in 1998, then finally got close to the mouse in the summer of 2002.


----------



## TillyMarigold

I was a CM for two summers, and also had visited with my family when I was younger ... but I've *still* never ridden Space Mountain! (And it will be closed this year when we go.)


----------



## Joanna71985

1littlespark said:


> I may have to consider it now especially if I get to do the little Halloween Vacay I planned for October.  It's not like I'd really care much even if I was the only one doing it anyway.  I just forget that sometimes.    It will be the 20th anniversary of my first visit to WDW, pretty much to the day!  That doesn't feel quite possible, but the years say it is.
> 
> Congratulations on getting to move to FL, btw.  I moved to South FL from NY late in 1998, then finally got close to the mouse in the summer of 2002.



Thanks! I am really excited about moving down to FL (especially as I will be working at WDW).


----------



## 1littlespark

TillyMarigold said:


> I was a CM for two summers, and also had visited with my family when I was younger ... but I've *still* never ridden Space Mountain! (And it will be closed this year when we go.)



Aww Tilly that sucks.  I suppose one saving grace is that this refurb. is a biggie.  After this it really shouldn't be closed again for some time.  You'll just have to be forced to come back.  

Joanna - Cool that you're joining the mouse family. 
Btw, I sat down and tried to do a quick count of characters I've met, greatly with the help of photos and you are way wayyyy past me!  I've met some pretty rare ones, too, so I was surprised that I haven't hit 100, at least that I've thought of so far!  You're kicking my butt big time and you haven't even moved here yet.  I better up my game.


----------



## Joanna71985

1littlespark said:


> Joanna - Cool that you're joining the mouse family.
> Btw, I sat down and tried to do a quick count of characters I've met, greatly with the help of photos and you are way wayyyy past me!  I've met some pretty rare ones, too, so I was surprised that I haven't hit 100, at least that I've thought of so far!  You're kicking my butt big time and you haven't even moved here yet.  I better up my game.



Well, the truth is...I've been working on and off at WDW since Jan 2005 (I've been in FL aprox 22 months out of the 4+ years since then).


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

Interesting...

I have never rode Space Mountain
I kind of miss the Delta Dream Flight ride in Tomorrowland (yes I am weird, but we always seemed to ride that one 1st when I was little probably due to no wait haha)
I too, have never had a Turkey Leg
I *LOVE* the lemonade slushies
My first time riding Dumbo I was 23 
My favorite rides are rides aimed towards children- Splash Mountain, Peter Pan's Flight, Mickey's Philharmagic.
I was more excited to meet Marie from the Aristocats then DD was during our last visit.
After riding TSM I may never ride Buzz Lightyear again.


----------



## 1littlespark

Joanna71985 said:


> Well, the truth is...I've been working on and off at WDW since Jan 2005 (I've been in FL aprox 22 months out of the 4+ years since then).



Aha!  Gotcha!  lol Just kidding.  I kinda got that impression already.


----------



## mum24grlz

I love to go to WDW just to people watch. I'll drop the kiddos off at school, then run over to WDW, pick a place - resort or park and just wander around checking out the atmosphere. Its just for a couple of hours until the kids are out of school. If the kids knew they'd be so mad LOL 

And I have never been to either the halloween or christmas parties even tho I've lived about 20 min from WDW for almost 19 yrs. Heck I was even a CM for several yrs and could never part with the $$ to go.


----------



## 10_Kyle_10

mum24grlz said:


> I love to go to WDW just to people watch. I'll drop the kiddos off at school, then run over to WDW, pick a place - resort or park and just wander around checking out the atmosphere. Its just for a couple of hours until the kids are out of school. If the kids knew they'd be so mad LOL
> 
> And I have never been to either the halloween or christmas parties even tho I've lived about 20 min from WDW for almost 19 yrs. Heck I was even a CM for several yrs and could never part with the $$ to go.



Now thats a brag not many can compete with!


----------



## Bill Brown

mum24grlz said:


> And I have never been to either the halloween or christmas parties even tho I've lived about 20 min from WDW for almost 19 yrs. Heck I was even a CM for several yrs and could never part with the $$ to go.


Attended MVMCP for the first and last time last December.  Guess what disappointed me was the room temperature "hot" chocolate and really cheap cookies.  For the price of admission I expected something a bit better.


----------



## DisneyFan75

I have no patience for parades at ANY park...I go on the rides or eat instead!


----------



## 1littlespark

I don't dislike the parades, but there is no way I'm waiting on line for them all that time.  I don't think I have the attention span you need to sit and wait for a lot of these things.  Some tall idiot always finds his/her way in front of my towering height of 5'2, anyway.  I do like to see them, but generally more as I'm walking past going about my business, often to jump on rides while the masses are mesmerized elsewhere.


----------



## queenarmadillo

- I carried a Mickey Mouse collander over 5000 miles back home from Disneyland
- I am vegetarian, and the smell of those turkey legs is the only meat smell that still makes me drool (never eaten one even pre-veggie)
- those tie die t-shirts with grumpy on that you think are a good idea at the time... I wear mine as often as possible
- the only words of Spanish I know are "per favor, mantenganse allehavo de las puertas". That made for an interesting holiday in Spain.
- I do not step out of the way of kids on heelies
- I have not enjoyed a Disney animated feature since Home on the range (and honestly, everything since Mulan has been pretty weak)


----------



## rachaface

- I cried from fear/trauma during "it's tough to be a bug" - i seriously can't go see it, even at 24 :X
- Now that i've stayed at a resort with a monorail, I don't want to stay at any other resorts :X the buses kind of stress me ;x
- I really hate it when people walk extremely slow and I can't get past them. In the same tone, though, i hate when people go so fast that they more or less run into you to get where they need to go

that seems to be it for me


----------



## 1littlespark

> - the only words of Spanish I know are "per favor, mantenganse allehavo de las puertas". That made for an interesting holiday in Spain.



lol that's too funny!  A friend of mine has had that as her e-mail signature for years.  (Her WORK email! lol)  I think it's funny as heck that they made a t-shirt that says that, too.

This thread is funny, and it's making me remember a lot of stuff, too.  So here's another of my finest moments:  

-I choked on a piece of hot dog from Casey's.  (I think it was my 2nd trip to WDW in 1992)    Boy did this one woman clear out of there fast!  Considering I still looked like such a young kid at the time, in hindsight I see her concern for me was overwhelming.    I guess that time it was good my mother was a nurse.


----------



## Looking4themouse

So here are mine they start before my ONE and only trip to WDW, although I plan on changing that in 2010.  BTW I have a sort of twisted sense of humor, so not everyone will find this as funny as I do, but hey it's supposed to be shameful secrets right.

1.When planning our trip to Disney we decided to go camping as an affordable alternative, my DBFF went to pick up the tent, well she uses a wheelchair and was carrying the tent out of the store while I pushed her.  The tent hit the pavement and so did she, and we both thought it was hillarious.  People were staring and trying to help because neither of us could do much of anything we were laughing so hard, we almost pee'd our pants.  We affectionately called this maneover the Dar-a-pult for years after.

2.  On the drive down to WDW, a long drive I may add as we are from NH her brand new wheelchair got run over by an 18 wheeler, again we found much humor in this, luckily we were only in CT and a friend drove her spare chair down to us, as we waited at a hotel.

3.  The first day we were there I fell asleep in the parking lot and the security guys couldn't wake me up, my friend did it successfully after much prodding.

4.  After riding IASW my DBFF, who is a little Pooh sized got stuck on it and had to have a crew of people come and help her off, again thought this was hillarious.

As for the things that I find most shameful for my upcoming trip.

1.  I am really excited to go on the Living Seas with Nemo and friends ride and can't wait to see the show with Crush.

2.  I'm already planning and scheming which ADR's I want and am trying to find a way not to tell my DH where we are going because he's so picky, and he's a chef, so going to dinner is always a little tricky with him.  BTW my trip isn't even scheduled until next August.

3.  I didn' t spend much time in Epcot the last time we went, didn't know what a Dole Whip or a rope drop was until I started reading these boards, and I am so excited about going that my DH, who totally doesn't get the obsesion, has made a bet with me as to how long I can go without talking about it.


----------



## wristbandsnow

hello......
       well its not the kind of matter you cant tell your friends.every kid is a Disney lover.its better to share with them.there is nothing shameful in it.who knows you find them with smiler choice.....


----------



## captainj

I can't tell ANYONE we are going because they will flip out and bug us about spending "unnecessary" money on ANOTHER trip to Disney when we just went last fall.  My dh is the only one who knows and I'm not sure how this will work.  Maybe we'll just disappear for 10 days?


----------



## twanner

captainj said:


> I can't tell ANYONE we are going because they will flip out and bug us about spending "unnecessary" money on ANOTHER trip to Disney when we just went last fall.  My dh is the only one who knows and I'm not sure how this will work.  Maybe we'll just disappear for 10 days?



Who's flipping out?  Your accountant?  The other members of your Utopian Commune?  I just don't get it when people think it's okay to voice their opinion about how other people spend their OWN money!   Go and have fun!


----------



## 1littlespark

captainj said:


> I can't tell ANYONE we are going because they will flip out and bug us about spending "unnecessary" money on ANOTHER trip to Disney when we just went last fall.  My dh is the only one who knows and I'm not sure how this will work.  Maybe we'll just disappear for 10 days?



We consider a lot of the things we do in the way of vacations etc. as being on a need to know basis, and some people simply do NOT need to know.  I'd hear about it for years.  It got a little tricky on our last trip.  It was going to be in WDW so I could easily get away with phone calls etc. (the week of my birthday too so that made it trickier) but we changed to a Disney Cruise and I was not about to spend 2.50 a minute just to play it cool while we were away.  lol  It's taken me quite a lot of years to get here, being a person who usually errs on the side of honesty, but I just don't feel bad omitting things from some people anymore.

If someone is going to make you feel bad or in any way influence you're enjoyment or something then why should you tell them.  I'm lucky that my "pests" don't live close by, though.  I take it they'd notice you're not at home in your case?


----------



## captainj

unfortunately it's my parents who live 6 miles away and dh's parents who (thank goodness) are 4 hours away.  We pay our bills, don't owe either of them money, or an explanation, but they keep worrying about money, the economy, a revolution, you name it, they worry.  My theory is, I want to go now instead of wishing I had gone later if something "might" happen.


----------



## TinkTink78

I love this thread.... I printed out the post for my Memorial Day Weekend Trip and read all the "shameful secrets" on the plane ride...  Keep um coming, I need more to read on my Labor day Weekend trip!!!


----------



## Missytara

I have never had a turkey leg......


----------



## Joolish1313

captainj said:


> I can't tell ANYONE we are going because they will flip out and bug us about spending "unnecessary" money on ANOTHER trip to Disney when we just went last fall.  My dh is the only one who knows and I'm not sure how this will work.  Maybe we'll just disappear for 10 days?



Yup, DH & I have been starting to get that, but it's more from those who don't hear about the other places we travel. we just happen to talk about the world more...


----------



## Joanna71985

Missytara said:


> I have never had a turkey leg......



Neither have I, and I don't plan on trying one anytime soon


----------



## TStrickland01

Neither have I, no biggee!


----------



## njmom47

one of my shameful secrets is I don't like the characters 
in costume either!  I got freaked out by one of the dwarves 
when I was a teenager......   
Scarred for life!  But I love Eeyore and Tinkerbell...

My other ss is that I have never been on ToT or 
RnR (I will someday!)..


----------



## Schmoodle

I am addicted to potato head parts.


----------



## deltajo

My shameful little secret is I've never had a funnel cake or a turkey leg.  There!  I've said it!  They both totally gross me out just to look at them.  There!  I've said it again.


----------



## Sueb383

wdwstevenb said:


> Is meeting and staying out all night with a fellow resort guest shameful?
> 
> LOL


I don't know if it is or not ... but my shameful secret is that I'm _hoping_ to do the same thing on my upcoming trip in 7 days!


----------



## 10_Kyle_10

Sueb383 said:


> I don't know if it is or not ... but my shameful secret is that I'm _hoping_ to do the same thing on my upcoming trip in 7 days!



Best of Luck...will we be reading a trip report upon your return


----------



## iixheartxyouxox

I have NEVER seen the movie Finding Nemo.
& i don't watch any Disney movies because i hate animated films.
But im obsessed with everything else Disney and most characters too!


----------



## Sueb383

10_Kyle_10 said:


> Best of Luck...will we be reading a trip report upon your return



Hmmmm ... I wonder if the Vegas slogan applies to Disney vacations too? "What happens in WDW stays in WDW"?? Look for my trip report the weekend of July 4th ... how inclusive it is is up in the air at this point!


----------



## Sueb383

TStrickland01 said:


> teacherlisa1978: finally a sane voice related to pins.  I too love them, but if I wanted yours, I would have already purchased it.  BTW just received the LE (250) Texas Mickey.  Should be a little bit of envy (c'mon I'm from Texas, everthing is self indulgent here)



Just one comment on the pin trading ... most adults who trade pins do NOT trade for the open edition pins that anyone can buy anytime they wish. Most of us trade for Limited Edition pins that very few people have the chance to buy before they're sold out (like your LE of 250 pin)  so the only way to get them is by trading ... and the other Hidden Mickey collections are ONLY available by trading, they can't be purchased ... so most of the pins we want aren't readily available to purchase ... and that's 99% of the fun of trading ... hunting down the pins you want to complete a collection  and interacting with great people!! See, there IS a method to our madness ... if we could just buy any pin we wanted, what fun would that be???


----------



## valree

I think ride in The Seas with Nemo is the worst ride in all of WDW.  I think Disney really phoned it in when they created that one.  It doesn't stop me from going on it though 'cuz it's still a ride!

I have no desire to ever go to AK.

I have a vomit phobia.  While the rest of my family went on Mission: Space (the tame side) I went and took a nap on a bench by Test Track.  I didn't want to be near the exit of Mission: Space in case anyone came off the ride puking!  

I detest window and door decorations.

I could care less about any parades or characters.

I almost cried when I thought we weren't going to be able to go on PoTC last trip.  We were rushing to make our California Grill ADR and didn't think
we'd make it.  (Stupid Jungle Cruise line took a lot longer than we thought.)  I was relieved when PoTC had virtually no line!  Saving the best for last can be dangerous!


----------



## jstarcze

I don't like milo and stitch


----------



## Auntie L.

Love this thread!!

My secret - The first time I went to WDW, I was 50 years old.  I'm 53 now and I've been a total of 5 times and have 2 trips planned this year!!   My latest obsession!!  I  DISNEY!!!

Linda


----------



## kisobel

i loved this thread.  ok my shameful secrets- 

i dislike POTC.  there i said it.  enjoyed the movies but really not much of a ride.  

i almost knocked bolt over to get to rhino at HS.  he was very annoyed with me and made me talk to his paw.

i am 41 and i love High School Musical(all 3 of them).  i could eat Zac Efron for breakfast.


kate


----------



## Iceman10

I hate Most current Disney TV shows. Of course I have DD age 8 & DS age 10so that's the way it goes.

Oh yea I pool hop


----------



## bratmomma

Also apologizing.... my friend actually WORKS in the Christmas Story house! If you go by there tell Angi that Nancy said hi!  

I cannot and will not ever ride the teacups. In fact, just watching them spin makes me want to hurl. 

I could ride IASW endlessly. lol 

I hated Soarin'. 

I think pin trading is stupid, but am obsessed with collecting antenna balls and can't wait to get to DTD and the Potato Head display! LOL 

I could spend the whole day wandering the parks looking into second story windows for flowers in vases, posters on walls, etc and seeing all the other "little details" that probably go unnoticed by many but add to the "feeling" of WDW. 

I may have more, but that's all that comes to mind right now.


----------



## Joolish1313

shameful secret...At work I keep a yellow sticky note tacked to the cup that holds my pens. On it there are 2 numbers 82 and 108. Nothing else. It's my WDW countdown and I'm afraid of what my colleagues would say if I made it as flamboyant as the one at home.


----------



## MineMail

I chickened out on riding the Bobsleds at DLP.  I doubt I'll ever get back to the West Coast and I really regret it now.  I was tired, the line was long, and I was afraid of the ride being too much for my chicken-hearted nature.  

I don't recall ever seeing Captain EO at Epcot, even though I was at Epcot several times while it was playing.  I suspect I saw it the first time, wasn't impressed, and never bothered to go back again before it closed.


----------



## bratmomma

I thought of another. 

Alien Encounter scared me to tears.  lol


----------



## adctd2WDW

OK, not much of a secret, but definently shows that I am a Disney fanatic:

I am a server at TGI Friday's and wear a large Sorcerer Mickey hat to work everyday.  My nickname is Disney and even the computers have me listed as Disney Stacy (Stacy is my last name).  And my shirt is decorated with an iron-on transfer of me and Mickey together at Chef Mickey's.

I am dating someone that has been with me once to WDW, but he does not GET Disney at all.  My oldest daughter is sick of Disney.  When I am feeling particularly misunderstood and alone because of how much I miss Disney sometimes I think of the words of the song "Part of Your World" from Little Mermaid.  I feel I understand her because I want to be at WDW that badly.


----------



## black562

I do have another secret...its something I've been working on.  

It will be revealed in a couple of months!!!


----------



## amandaluvsgoofy

black562 said:


> I do have another secret...its something I've been working on.
> 
> It will be revealed in a couple of months!!!



Couple of months!?! I hope some will come forward by the August trip!!


----------



## brighteyes

OK, here is mine. I went last year at Christmas after being the first time in Aug 2007. I am a single mom and the first time my dear father paid for us to go as a surprise! Love him for that. 

I returned back to college full time in 2007, this year is my last year. I saved money from my school loan and took advantage of the great deal last Christmas and went to disney for 10 days, when my dad found out he said he would never ever in his life help me in any way if I went to disney. So I went, never told him about it, and we don't talk about it. Probably not the smartest decision, but I do not regret it. 

I am suffering with a chronic illness, and it greatly affects my mobility, and at the time did not even know if I would be able to walk in the future. So I went, knowing that once I am done school and paying back tons of student loans, I will not be able to go, or may not even be able to walk around by then.

I also could not tell my mother who I have not seen in many years, because she would not understand why I did not go see her. So we went, had the best time of our lives, but could not share it with anyone. 

Stephanie


----------



## brighteyes

On a lighter note, now that I got that off my chest - 

DREAMS DO COME TRUE parade makes me cry, b/c the first full day of our first trip, we walked into MK just as this was starting and I saw the castle, sniff, sniff. 

Every day I have something disney related on my body, a necklace, earrings, a tshirt, a hoodie. And I mean every day. lol

I LOVE going on Expedition Everest cause its the only rollercoaster that my DS screams like a girl. 

Stephanie


----------



## Carolina Blair

I really miss Mr. Toad's Wild Ride and 20,000 Leagues under the Sea

I've never had a turkey leg and never will (hate turkey)

I've never seen SpectroMagic or the Electric Water Parade

I love IASW and the Teacups


----------



## bunkkinsmom

Agree with previous poster, will never eat a turkey leg.

My big secret will be 7 in a couple of months.  She's my souvenir!


----------



## black562

amandaluvsgoofy said:


> Couple of months!?! I hope some will come forward by the August trip!!



Actually, it will probably be right after the trip.


----------



## GabbyMom

I've never had a dole whip (Citrus Swirl is much better)

I don't watch any of the  parades, except  Spectro

I will not eat another Turkey Leg. (It's ham on a bone. How did they get the poor pig that shape?)

I hate DHS except the Muppet's.


----------



## AllisonG

I'm really gonna list secrets.
OK, here goes:
-When people are taking pictures/video I purposely walk into them and wave...
-I'm a resort snob but I don't like GF.
-I cry during Wishes and Fantasmic
-I had a private, adult moment in Epcot with an old boyfriend, circa 1991 (behind the bathroom building in Morocco)
-In my 20's we'd go to WDW on hallucinogens and carry bottles of Rum in our backpacks to make cheap cocktails.
-I have a crush on the Mo' Rockin belly dancer (I am a married, straight, Mother of 4)
-I miss Tapestry of Nations
-I purposely made all 4 of my children into Disney freaks.
-I take an adults only trip to WDW almost every year, without my husband.
-I love to eat and drink my way through World Showcase.
-I hate HSM

There's a couple more but they're not really secrets like those listed above.


----------



## Goofyseven

OK, here's mine; There is no ride in WDW that I dislike, I am planning and kniving  to convince DW to spend two months twice a year in the world when we retire, I will also plan and knive to convince DW to get jobs as part time seasonals at WDW, I am addicted to this board and spend entirely too much time reading it.

There are more, but enough for now


----------



## toledo13

My DH downloaded the 'Ask and Record Toolbar' (google it).  This records (in real time) any audio on the internet (aka youtube, google video, etc), and converts it to Mp3 format.  He burnt me 5 cd's of Disney ride audio from youtube, and I've also got it on my ipod.  I listen to the Top 7 Must Sees in my car to and from work now.


----------



## MariDisney

I hate Spectro Magic.  I think it's weird and creepy and I hope I never see it again.
I make snide remarks and hope people can hear them.  (e.g. When someone pulls out a camera in POTC I say loudly to my husband, "what did they say, no flash photography?  I hope they kick out people who try it"


----------



## kevschickee

-I love the Turkey Legs
-I got naughty with my boyfriend (now husband) when I was in highschool on the haunted mansion ride


----------



## GrumpyOne

I cancel out the "It's a Small World" song with "Welcome to the Jungle"


----------



## Joolish1313

toledo13 said:


> My DH downloaded the 'Ask and Record Toolbar' (google it).  This records (in real time) any audio on the internet (aka youtube, google video, etc), and converts it to Mp3 format.  He burnt me 5 cd's of Disney ride audio from youtube, and I've also got it on my ipod.  I listen to the Top 7 Must Sees in my car to and from work now.



Ohh thanks for the tip! I used to listen to Disradio all the time until my IT got smart to it. Now I listen to Classic Disney vol 2, Wishes & Illuminations Tapesty of Dreams cds repeatedly. I love them but need more!


----------



## donac

Goofyseven said:


> OK, here's mine; There is no ride in WDW that I dislike, I am planning and kniving  to convince DW to spend two months twice a year in the world when we retire, I will also plan and knive to convince DW to get jobs as part time seasonals at WDW, I am addicted to this board and spend entirely too much time reading it.
> 
> There are more, but enough for now




I agree with you about most of the rides. 

I don't have to convince dh to go for 2 months when we retire.  He has already suggested it as a present to ourselves when we retire.  I think he thought this up so that he can get me to retire in 6 years.


----------



## PStreet

I peed in the wading pool at the River Country water park in March of 1979!


----------



## hon_bunnie

I spent over 500 hours/6 months on the internet planning our first family trip to WDW in Dec07Jan08


----------



## solpo

I'm in a relatively high powered executive type position.  I wear a custom tailored suit and shirt every day.  I negotiate multi-million dollar transactions and I manage about 30 people, many of whom earn six figure salaries.

And I wear as much Disney regalia as I can get away with.

Today, I'm wearing the Mickey Mouse executive dress socks (black with diamonds  with some mickey heads--I have 4 pairs), sterling Mickey Mouse cufflinks (the ovals with the little engraved mouse head), and one of the Skagen mickey mouse watches.  

Sometimes I wear the grey tie with the mickey shapes somewhat hidden.  Along with the other mickey items.


----------



## akc

I hate all of the thrill rides, they just do not do it for me.
hate stitch he is so nothing at all
Hate all the shops as you exit the rides
Hate people trying on all the hats. i will not buy one because of that.
Love to spend time in the stores on main street now that is where a shop should be.
Dislike parents who do not control their older kids in the pools. I have seen so many teenagers knock the smaller kids out of the way to get in the pool first
Hate Hate Hate Pop Warner week...................................................
So enjoy stopping at the different hotels just to look at then.
do not like the value hotels but stay there because hate to spend the money for any of the others , Money can be spent on staying more days .
Christmas season is the best time to visit

Kitty


----------



## SalukiPride

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Turkey legs freak me out too (tried one once and had to get a napkin to politely spit it out--if there's such a polite way)
> 
> As much as I love all things Disney, last trip it wasn't until the 4th day that I made it to a park (I love the Disney resorts a lot)
> 
> Tower of Terror scares me (I did it twice but will go on R & R or EE 100 times in a row before I ever get on that freefall again)



What is EE??


----------



## SalukiPride

My secrets:  

I love to take pictures of people I don't know at WDW and post them on Facebook.

I can't walk by France without stopping and eating the creme brulee.

I like making little kids cry by telling them the characters aren't real.

I have been known to double-fist Dole Whips.

I know how to get my hands on Fast Passes.....

I got schockered in the sports bar at Wide World of Sports a few years ago...


----------



## L107ANGEL

SalukiPride said:


> What is EE??



Expedition Everest in Animal Kingdom


----------



## SalukiPride

L107ANGEL said:


> Expedition Everest in Animal Kingdom



oh...ok....


in that case, I love EE:scared1


----------



## L107ANGEL

SalukiPride said:


> oh...ok....
> 
> 
> in that case, I love EE



I had lost my voice on that one, my co-travelers were thrilled


----------



## 1bigwdwfan

toledo13 said:


> My DH downloaded the 'Ask and Record Toolbar' (google it).  This records (in real time) any audio on the internet (aka youtube, google video, etc), and converts it to Mp3 format.  He burnt me 5 cd's of Disney ride audio from youtube, and I've also got it on my ipod.  I listen to the Top 7 Must Sees in my car to and from work now.



I didn't know this existed! Thanks! And please don't tell me that it's the "Top 7 Must Sees" that is played over and over on the Disney World TV station. That is too funny. The year before last, I think I had them memorized all but number 5 which I kept missing some way.


----------



## 1bigwdwfan

SalukiPride said:


> I love to take pictures of people I don't know at WDW and post them on Facebook.



That's too funny! My friend and I had pictures "lost" on our photopass last year, but ended up with about 12 pictures of random people. Before deleting them, we "adopted" the kids and named them. And "married" the guys.


----------



## Joanna71985

toledo13 said:


> My DH downloaded the 'Ask and Record Toolbar' (google it).  This records (in real time) any audio on the internet (aka youtube, google video, etc), and converts it to Mp3 format.  He burnt me 5 cd's of Disney ride audio from youtube, and I've also got it on my ipod.  I listen to the Top 7 Must Sees in my car to and from work now.



That is really cool!


----------



## CandyHead09

Let me just start by saying that this thread is hilarious I love it my sister and I have been laughing at it for the past 20 minutes or more

ok my shameful disney secrets are:
-I hate Space Mountain it scares me so much but I go on it every time.

-The monorail also scares me I feel like it's going to fall over everytime.

-I DESPISE the dinosaur ride to the point where I think it should be removed from disney world I spend the whole ride in my dad's armpit hiding my face but i go on it because I dont want to be left out the whole group always goes on and I hate being left alone lol.

-I went on Primeaval Whirl once, never again!!!!

-Sometimes my best friend and I still think we are in disney world especially at sleepovers we wake up in the morning and start planning our day in disney only to realize that we are in my living room. Or when we are hungry we'll say "lets go to pecos bill and get a taco salad after a quick ride on pirates" 

-I love the all star resorts if I never stayed in any of the fancier hotels I wouldnt care.

-I stalk Alladin and Jasmine lol

-I wait outside the door jack sparrow goes in after the pirate tutorial so I can give him a high five.

-perhaps my most shameful of all is that I went for my sweet16 in october because I wanted to go for halloween (my birthday is in may) and I wore my birthday button everyday for free cupcakes and all the people who stop me to say happy birthday and give me stickers lol I love the mickey stickers 

thats about it :]


----------



## bookbabe626

Thanks everyone for this thread...I've been LMAO all morning...  

First, I'll clarify by saying that I'm a 40yo high school teacher, so most people expect a certain level of decorum.  

My dirty secrets:
- I spend way too much of my spare time thinking about Disney.
- I "tigger-bounce" through the Orlando airport on my way to the Magical Express desk, or at least until DH gives me the evil eye.
- I own (and wear) a large assortment of Disney Ears, my favs being Stitch, Tigger and Eeyore.
- I love IASW and drag DH on it every trip.
- I threw up on the Teacups as a kid, and haven't ridden them since.
- My DH and I treat PotC as our personal "tunnel of love" and try to get a bench (or even better, a whole boat) to ourselves so that we can snuggle and hold hands.  It's always our first and last ride of any trip, and it annoys us that it has become so trendy.

And, the worst secret...DH and I are playing hooky from a friend's out of town wedding on the Labour Day weekend so that we can sneak in a trip to Disney instead.  We're telling everyone at home (no one from our area is able to go to the wedding, so it just would have been us going) that we're going to the wedding, including both our bosses, so that we don't have to deal with the inevitable "but you were just there" comments.    Three days at Disney is way better than a stuffy black tie wedding...


----------



## lenny l

deleted


----------



## KingOfBass40

I admit that....
1. I am addicted to Fantasmic and Illuminations, so much so, that I have been trying to get the music to both shows
2. I haven't ridden IASW since 1995, just because I hate that song
3. I purposely avoid every Disney Gift Shop, just because they will bankrupt me
4. I refuse to ride COT, unless I am in serious need of a nap


----------



## 1littlespark

lenny l said:


> This is a great thread!
> 
> 1. I've never been on Dumbo
> 2. The parades bore me
> 3. TOT scared the life out of me and I will never, I repeat, never ride it again!
> 
> And can I risk the wrath of everyone on here and say, that, although I chose to spend my 40th birthday on a Wishes cruise watching the fireworks over the castle and it was probably the most amazing moment of my life, and I consider myself a true Disney fan, that I, and I can't believe I'm actually going to admit this, but I actually slightly prefer Universal Studios and IOA! There I've said it!




Blasphemer!  hehe


----------



## meriface11

this is some fun reading...let's see for me:

1) I don't get Pin Trading.

2) I don't wear WDW clothing.  Shopping for cute vacation clothes at home is half the fun of planning a vacation.

3) I cry during Wishes and Illuminations, but hate Fantasmic.

4) I scoot my butt forwards at the end of Its Touch to be a Bug because the roaches "crawling" on the seats creep me out.

5) I haven't been on the Hall of Presidents, American Adventure or the Tiki Room in more than 10 years.  Maybe I'll do them again during our September trip.


----------



## familyblackout

Alright...

1.  MGM!!  It's MGM! (I always called Epcot "Epcot" because I am lazy.)
2.  There are so many Disney movies that I dislike- all the old helpless princess gets her man movies (still have warm fuzzies for my childhood princesses Ariel, Belle, and  Jasmine, but they have waned throughout the years)... ummm... basically all the non-Pixar 3Ds (Bolt was ok, never seen Chicken Little), many 2Ds after Mulan were subpar... Alice in Wonderland....
3.  I love the parks and all the "older" attractions- peoplemover, CoP, the _original_ Tiki Room... but I feel the parks are a little spastic.   They can't really decide between family, educational-ish, and thrill rides, and frankly they have problems trying to do them all!  I can understand why Universal/IoA would appeal more to a modern traveller (not I, though, WDW will always have my heart )
4. Tinkerbell bothers me- she seems less "sassy" and more "pompous and pretentious"  (or the other BS fairies- thanks, Disney marketing, for making something up just so you can sell us stuff- I prefer to have already established, trusted characters with an established place in my heart sold to me, thank you   Sorry, the fairies to me are such an obvious example of "oh, little girls like princesses... let's sell them some FAIRIES!" kind of mentality)
I especially hate that scene in Peter Pan where PP SPANKS Tinkerbell to sprinkle pixie dust on the children, especially her shocked expression.  It makes me shiver a little to think about it!  Way to go, misogyny!  Let's make sure we teach children to punish women who don't do what we want.
5.  I wish there were more movies with a prominent mom figure- Aristocats, 101 Dalmations.... who else?  Why is the dad always more important to the story?
6.  I love Stitch.  Ohana means family!!!!!  Thinking about that makes me tear up, and seeing Stitch makes me think about it. 
7.  I have had an "adult experience" in that Drew Carey movie... and the Muppet one. 
8.  I had waaaaaay too much "fun" at the Food and Wine Festival once.  I don't remember leaving the park!  Thank god I didn't drive home 
9. Pinocchio TERRIFIED me as a child, and now I won't let my son watch it!!!

Thank you for letting me vent!


----------



## BeyondKen

I attended the 2004 Disney shareholder's meeting... And voted to fire Michael Eisner.


----------



## tjl1388

I could eat WDW popcorn and Dole floats as 99% of my diet...with the 1% being figaro fries...the REAL ONES!!

Can't stand IASW, I ride it because my kids love it and I love my kids.
I want to ride the people mover to work everyday.



My worst secret....   


I secretly would like to retire at the popcorn stand by the partners statue and spend my day facing the castle and handing out happiness.


----------



## SydneyFalco

Stacy's a freak said:


> What is your Disney shameful secret?



This board.


----------



## kimbo0569

- I get teary eyed during Wishes and Illuminations
-I am purposely making my 2 daughters into Disney freaks - more leverage to convince dh why we need to go more often 
- When my oldest dd was 2 1/2, we had taken her to AK for the first time - made it to rope drop and when she saw Mickey on the safari bus, she kept calling "Mickey, Mickey come back!" I cried because I was thinking it was a sign of things to come )  Dh just rolled his eyes at me...

There are more, I'm sure, have to mull it over for a few minutes, great thread!


----------



## RFrank9504

Ok-
1. I pack our own light up toys/bracelets because $20.00 for a light up wand is ridiculous!
2. I hate Le Celier!  Sorry-its just a steakhouse-nothing wonderful-its dark and musty inside and the tables are so close I can almost taste the food of the people next to us.
3. I've never done a water park-why?? the resorts have water slides in their pools.
4. I think the barbeshop is a waist of money-they do a terrible job.  Like Lemon Tree rejects.  My dad looked so ridiculous-I bought him a hat.
5. Every trip I buy myself a towel-its the only thing they sell that I feel is worth hte money.
6.  We buy all our t-shirts and gear at Target before we leave-same stuff 1/2 the price.


----------



## MichaelaMouse

I have never seen Finding Nemo....but act like I have
I do not like the World Showcase or Illuminations as hard as I tried to....and am dreading them on our upcoming trip
Wishes makes me cry
Arriving in Florida makes me cry
Leaving Florida makes me cry
I spend a lot of time at work reading DIS boards.....it keeps me sane


----------



## cuucuu4karaoke

I can't stand Dole Whips!!


----------



## Spritie

I always book my return flights home for early in the morning. I tell everyone its so that we're home at a decent time...... 

.....but its really so that there are fewer people on the bus and its dark, so no one but my boyfriend knows that I'm crying my eyes out at the thought of leaving Disneyworld


----------



## brighteyes

My favourite rides are TOT, which my DS is scared but I will try to talk  him into riding next time we go. But EE is my new fav because it is the only ride that makes my DS13 scream like a girl.  

Stephanie


----------



## SpacedOut

I'm listening to the Illuminations CD at work right now and I'm still getting choked up! If there's any better (or worse) way to end a vacation than watching Illuminations then walking out of Epcot, I don't want to know about it!  And that was a year ago!


----------



## WDW Enabler

As a 31 year old male Sailor, my most shamefull secret is....

I have been to Disney (both DL and WDW) more than twice as much as DW and she thinks I just enable her. 

I no longer have to tell the sailors i work with where i am going on vacations or weekend getaways.

And most of all, I have started converting the sailors I work with (almost 10 so far) into Disney junkies. All under the pretense of drinking around the world. By the end of the weekend they are begging to go to MK. Almost makes me feel evil, but heck have to make my stock value go up some way. 

Besides the DATW (drinking around the world) has been a staple for me since i was 21, for the millenium trip.

I will not go into the loves or hates of specific rides.

But I do secretly love to watch people flop and twitch trying to do every last thing as fast as possible on their vacation as I just take shortcutsand beat them to the same ride and get there first while walking at a leasurly pace.

I am a secretly a sucker for wanting children to have the magic I had when growing up. It is amazing how a cheap WDW pin given to a child who is having a not so magical experience can change their mood in an instant.

OK I will most likely get flammed for this one...

I once had my wife put a real cast on my leg (she is a nurse) as part of our halloween costumes for 2008, rode around in our wheelchair (we bought one for DW's mother) and got to bypass many of the lines for MNSSHP. In my defense I tried to stand in the lines and even tried to eplain to the CM that I was not hurt but was still told to use the Handicap line (which as empty).

Ok that is enough for now, back to work

Mike


----------



## MissRoseDarrensAngel

*I cant stand the Haunted Mansion. It scared the heck outta me when I was 13.  I hated it when my mother dragged me on it when I was older (in my 20's), and I know I will dragged on it again when I go with my mother and my sister's 2 kids in August! Spare me! 

*I've got a 6 foot tall stuffed mickey mouse at my parents' home that I got for my 4th birthday from my uncle.  Can't tell you how many kids see it and ask if they can have it - NO WAY kids its MINE!

*I wish there was a Will Turner part of the POTC ride.  I like Sparrow and Barbossa but I am a Will Girl at heart.  I will be searching out a few Will related POTC souveniors next month for sure like pins or other items.

*I didn't like the Dinosaur ride at AK all that much.  I hope i don't get dragged on it again.

*My mother went on Big Thunder Railroad about 5 times in a row one time during a slow stretch on our last visit 10 years ago.  I did the first 2 times in a row and waited outside the remaining times.  This is a woman who normally stays away from roller coasters but she LOVES this ride.  I think she'd ride it all day if given a choice LOL


----------



## Epcot4Me

- I don't like Fantasmic!  I would rather watch Illuminations 100 times.

- I never liked 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea.  It was too closed in..made me claustrophobic.

- I preferred Spaceship Earth with the wand.  When it first went up, I hated it, but I got used to it and now think it looks plain.

- I don't like the movie Pocahontas.  But my two favorite Disney cartoons are probably two of the least popular: Oliver & Company and Atlantis.

- I told everyone at work that the long weekend I took a few weeks ago was to go to Paris.  Really, I went to Disneyland Paris.  I'm new here and didn't want to be labeled a freak just yet


----------



## Sueb383

Expedition Everest =)


----------



## mindy5648

1. I always get teary while watching wishes and I cant even listen to the sound track when i drive becuase i cant see through the tears...lol

2. I have nightmares about its a small world

3. my life long goal is to ride both haunted mansions in the same day

4. i dispise the fact that Pleasure Island is gone (my husband and I can never return to the place we first met)


----------



## TrustedTraveler

jeanigor said:


> I don't like to watch Magic Kingdom parades. But I am glad most everyone else does.



  We're with you!!  

(but too bad you spilled the beans)


----------



## Bill Brown

TrustedTraveler said:


> We're with you!!
> 
> (but too bad you spilled the beans)


Though I don't stop to watch the parades, I enjoy the festive atmosphere created by the parades and their enthusiasts.  Can't imagine sitting on a curb for an hour or so waiting to watch a parade, though.


----------



## LUCiD

I'm 15 an I've never been to either Disneyland or Disney World, although I am going to Disney World with my parents and lil sis next Summer.


----------



## TStrickland01

Even though I have posted others, I still try to get as many character autographs and photos as possible.  The DW does to, but blames me for it.


----------



## Joanna71985

TStrickland01 said:


> Even though I have posted others, I still try to get as many character autographs and photos as possible.  The DW does to, but blames me for it.



Nothing wrong with that!


----------



## JoShan1719

Here are mine:

-I hate the sorcerer's hat at DHS as well. I think it looks completely out of place.

-I will always think of DHS as MGM Studios.

-Animal Kingdom is my least favorite park.

-I don't really like the newer Disney movies, I miss the old animation.

-I cry during Disney commercials. You should have seen me when I got the planning DVD!

-I miss River Country 

-My ringtone is "When You Wish Upon a Star" 

-I'm so tired of seeing Tinkerbelle everywhere

-I hate the stupid busses. They take forever.

-I love the Turkey Legs! DH and I buy at least two a day and split it. Fills us up for several hours.

-I think IllumiNations is overrated. The fireworks are ok, but I think the globe thing is stupid. Fantasmic is my favorite closing show. IllumiNations is DH's favorite.


----------



## 1littlespark

My ringtone is Grim Grinning Ghosts.


----------



## Joolish1313

1littlespark said:


> My ringtone is Grim Grinning Ghosts.



That's Awesome! Where'd you find it?


----------



## 1littlespark

I made it.


----------



## Whitewater

Well . . . 

I think my only Disney secret is that I am terrified of the characters. Even the 'human' ones, like Jack Sparrow and the princesses. It's a combination of a bad experience I had when I was about 5 at Disneyland, with Tigger, and my deep-seated conviction that movie characters Should. Not. Come. Alive. They should stay in their movies!!! 


Oh, and I really dislike rudeness, of any age, gender, or expression. Even in Disney (perhaps especially in Disney?) there's just no need for it. 

And one more thing . . . I hope that they will have that orange/red Incredibles beach towel that had the entire family on it. I've wanted that one since the movie came out! 

Whitewater, still signature-less


----------



## a paper star

Whitewater since you metioned something about character towels I'll share this. A few years ago when Cars was popular I got a set of a towel and washrag. I still have them but I really don't use them anymore.


----------



## Bill Brown

Whitewater said:


> ...my deep-seated conviction that movie characters Should. Not. Come. Alive. They should stay in their movies!!!


Sounds like a plot for a Disney scary movie.


----------



## DulcetDiscord

I hate Cinderella and am extremely frustrated by all the publicity and merchandising she gets.

I only go to Epcot for the food.  Test track is incredibly lame/anti-climatic (I drive faster on the way to the park), Mission space makes me ill for hours afterwards, and Soarin's queue area and waiting times are too long.

My sister and I screamed our heads off in terror during the Bug's Life 3d show at the animal kingdom on our first and only experience there.  She was 25, I was 20, and our mother who rounded out the group laughed uncontrollably at us.

I was VERY disappointed when the pirate and princess parties were indefinitely cancelled - I only got to go once and it was my favorite!!

I cry everytime I hear "When you Wish upon a Star."

My life's dream is to voice an animated Disney character.


----------



## MintJulep

I have never been to a rope drop.

I have never had Dole Whip (every time we go, I say that I am going to get it, but I never do)

I have never been to Tom Sawyer's Island and I have never been on Peter Pan.

Tower of Terror scares the heck out of me, but I love to ride it.

And, I hate the Voyage of the Little Mermaid. If I wanted to see movie clips, I would watch the movie at home.


----------



## Mad Mark

Dont like funnels cakes

Cannot see what is so special about Soarin


----------



## lexandme

I hate Disney Quest. 
I hate it when people stop in doorways to talk or look and block the entrance for others!
I want to know how many people twist their ankles daily on the trolley tracks on Main Street in the Magic Kingdom.


----------



## CastleCreations

lexandme said:


> I want to know how many people twist their ankles daily on the trolley tracks on Main Street in the Magic Kingdom.




OMG...I'm laughing so hard. It is so true...or how many poor mothers get the wheel of the stroller stuck in it, like I always did.


----------



## Bill Brown

CastleCreations said:


> OMG...I'm laughing so hard. It is so true...or how many poor mothers get the wheel of the stroller stuck in it, like I always did.


Watch out, next thing you know the tracks will be pulled out or paved over.  I still fume over the Jolly Trolley being made into a stationary bench each time I wander around Mickey's Toon Town at DL.  I really liked riding the Jolly Trolley.


----------



## 1littlespark

lol I trip on those tracks all the time, because i'm a spazz and I don't watch where I'm going.  But in my defense.... hello... CASTLE!  lol Better things to watch than my feet!  


When I went to DL the first (and only) time the Trolly wasn't running anymore.  I was a bit disappointed, especially when I saw there Toontown and realized the game was modeled after it.  We purposely posed on the Trolley the way the characters do in the game as they're going into trolley games.


----------



## plutoluvsfifi

What a good idea this thread is! They say confession is good for the soul so here goes


Im not a big Toy Story fan.

Disney has RUINED Eeoyre by making him far too happy (hes gloomy people-thats the point).

Epcot is my least favorite park. If it wasnt for the food I might spend a whole trip without getting around to it.

The Hall Of  Presidents is a great place for a cool refreshing nap. 

One of my favorite rides is the dinning plan.

I cry when I hear Circle Of Life any time, any where.

I feed the birds even when asked not to.

I was married at WDW. Love my marriage, hate my Wedding Planner.

Maybe its all the hype, but Christmas time at WDW isnt quite as magical as I thought it would be. This includes MVMCP.

I really miss the old Osborn light show at HS

If  I could choose where to spend my last day on earth, it would be at WDW.


There, I feel better. Thanks for listening.


----------



## Schmoodle

Too Funny!

My shameful secrets are:

When I am having a stressful day, I go to WDW in my head.  Nobody I know IRL would get this.

I spend way too much time on the DIS forums.

I will wear clothing with cartoon characters on it at WDW (I have a rule about this at home.  A 47YO woman just shouldn't, ya know?).  Although everyone will know after PP takes a pic of me and puts it on FB.

I fantasize that I will get a job at the Haunted Mansion when I retire.  I'm hoping the castmembers actually get to LIVE in the mansion.  

It kinda creeps me out the way Disney owns a lot of people when they are at WDW (MYW packages) - picks them up at the airport (ME), takes them to a Disney-owned resort, provides all their food (DDP), souvenirs, takes them back to the airport.  AND has them convinced that this is to that they'll have a more "magical" experience.  I've always stayed off-property though.  Having said that, I have a MYW pkg booked for September so I can experience the dark side.

ooh, thought of more.

I don't really like AK much.

The Circle of Life movie pisses me off.


----------



## Lakeside Pirate

I make my DD and DS go to Coutry Bear Jamboree everytime we go, partly just to watch them roll their eyes at me for wanting to go.  For some reason the show makes me smile everytime.  It's starting to grow on them too.


----------



## daly7o9

I don't like Dole whips, I can't wear Crocs (too wide), and I  have been known to wear a fanny pack.


----------



## Bill Brown

Lakeside Pirate said:


> I make my DD and DS go to Country Bear Jamboree everytime we go, partly just to watch them roll their eyes at me for wanting to go.  For some reason the show makes me smile everytime.  It's starting to grow on them too.


 Some years back about a dozen college kids treated Country Bear Jamboree Christmas Edition like they were attending an actual rock concert.  It was great.  The audience makes or breaks shows.  Those kids made for my best Country Bear Jamboree memory.


----------



## Mauldita

Fantasmic! - Would rather ride IASW 10 times in a row.
Dole Whips! - Just don't get the hype.
Never have taken the time to watch a "regular" parade. (saw "Boo to you!" last year and loved it, so all parades are on my list for this year)
... it just feels so good to get that off my chest.


----------



## lexandme

I take every "Walt Disney World Resorts" pen I can get my hands on!

I took seashells from Castaway Cay on our cruise last November even though they warn you not to!!!

Plutoluvsfifi - I don't like any of the Winnie the Pooh characters. And we need to talk - how can you not like Toy Story!?!


----------



## onelilspark

Ooo!  FUN!  I want to play 

I can't stand Fantasmic, I think it's a dumb show.  

I'm petrified of It's Tough to Be a Bug, so I walk through and wait for my traveling partners on the other side.  When a kid comes out with their parent because it scares them, I try to send brain waves to let them know that it's okay, it's scary, I don't don't like it either and I'm grown.  I like to think it helps 

I'm not a fan of LeCellier and I don't see what people get so worked up over.  It's a steak, come to my house, I cook for you, yes?

When I go to sleep at night, I try to think about Disney World before I go to sleep because they say the last thing you think about is what you dream about.  Sometimes it works!

Whenever I'm somewhere...anywhere...and someone starts talking about WDW, I have to bite my tongue.  That is of course until they start saying false information, then I butt in and gently correct them.  I embarass my boyfriend.


----------



## honeydiane1953

My last trip i meant to get a DOLE WHIP and didn;t.  Never had one so in Oct will find one.  Next  i detest  STITCH.  The worst      in March  my family left   yes  LEFT 19 snacks.  I wanted to kick myself.   I took my brother btw and he ruined alot of stuff for me so in Oct     i will be going solo.


----------



## PrincessTrisha

I've not riden the most of the "headliner" rides - space mountain, big thunder mountain railroad, splash mountain, mission space, test track, tower of terror, rock and roll roller coaster or Everest. I am a ride chicken so these remain unridden for me (and probably always will).

When left to my own devices I do a circle of 4 rides - Buzz, TTA, Stitch and Carousel of Progress; I rarely leave tomorrowland in the MK.

I can't stay in a value resort, I just can't.

I spend too much time planning what I'm going to eat, looking at pictures of what I'm going to eat, making spreadsheets of where I'm going to eat, eating, taking pictures of what I eat and then writing about what I ate. 

I love WDW so much that when I'm having a bad day, I go onto the disneyworld site and "plan" a trip. I just don't hit the actual "book now" button.


----------



## delaneyc52

Fun!   I too would love to see a stroller free day at each park!  

I think all the WDW Park restaurants are mediocre at best...especially Epcot (which is still my favorite park despite the restaurants).

People who congregate in the middle of walkways without moving to the side make me crazy.

Can't get into that pin thing.

Hate paying $8 for a Margarita.....but I do!!!


----------



## plutoluvsfifi

I say that there should be a dog day at each park once a year. It could be announced well in advance so that those who wouldnt enjoy sharing Disney with canine tourists could avoid it. I do confess that missing my dog is the hardest part of a WDW trip for me. 

DCL should offer a few doggie cruises as well. Last year we cruised with friends who were missing their dog also. One of them saw Mickey and Pluto  and asked the CM who was with them why Mickey could have his dog on the ship but she couldnt. They walked away from her with out answering. How rude.


----------



## delaneyc52

plutoluvsfifi said:


> I say that there should be a dog day at each park once a year:



I totally agree...I so miss and worry about my Golden when we are away.


----------



## IlovemythreeC's

I never have seen Carousel of Progress,  but looking foward to seeing it in October


----------



## lexandme

Good Morning Plutoluvsfifi! I admit, it was I that asked Pluto and Mickey's handler why I wasn't allowed to bring my Golden on board. I was told it was because Mickey had a dog house for Pluto. Acting like a 10 year old, I taunted back that my dog could just stay in my stateroom with me and he didn't need a dog house. The handler smiled a strange smile and quickly wisked Mickey and Pluto away from me.

I also "book" pretend trips to WDW and for cruises. Last week I "booked" a repositioning DCL cruise to Europe followed by a 10 day Baltic. Grand total in a cat. 5 for 2 adults and 1 child was in the ballpark of $20,000 (not including the flights back home!). We're not going!

I love value resorts the best (Music and POP Century are my favorites). They are much more whimsical and "Disneylike" to me.

I too have never tasted a Dole Whip (though I want to). 
I have never done IASW due to the fear that I will never get the song out of my head.
My husband loves the Boardwalk and I get nothing but bored.


----------



## KJ Luvs Pluto

delaneyc52 said:


> I totally agree...I so miss and worry about my Golden when we are away.



You mean I can't take my golden with me?  I was going to put a shirt on him and just tell the CM he was a big hairy kid. 

My shameful secret:  I could see Philharmagic every day of a trip and not get tired of it.


----------



## plutoluvsfifi

KJ Luvs Pluto said:


> You mean I can't take my golden with me?  I was going to put a shirt on him and just tell the CM he was a big hairy kid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THATS IT! My dog is a French Bull Dog. From the day he became ours, its been apparent to us that Frenchies were more that a little bit of the inspiration for  Stitch.  He not only looks like Stitch (giant pointed ears, round head, ,a small nub where most dogs have a tail), but he acts like Stitch...He never stops getting into mischief.  Maybe I could convince the front gate that he IS Stitch. The only trouble is that he would eat your autograph book rather than sign it. Just like you-know-who might
> 
> A shameful secret, I tear up at those corny street shows at the MK. I cant begin to say why. Sheer joy of being there I guess. Talk about embarrassing.


----------



## Cowgirlroy

I have to say that my Disney secret would be that my fiance and I skip in Disney. And I mean full on skipping, hard core. So if you see two 25 year olds skipping it could be us. LOL


----------



## delaneyc52

KJ Luvs Pluto said:


> You mean I can't take my golden with me?  I was going to put a shirt on him and just tell the CM he was a big hairy kid.



OK Let's do it!!  After all Goldens are probably better behaved than (oh I just can't say it without getting criticized!).....


----------



## lexandme

A few years back there was a commercial  sponsored by  Kodak shown in the waiting area before one of the attractions.  I seem to remember it being before one of the 3D movies. It was about a little boy that lost his dog and he posted photos of him around town. He did get the dog back. Anyway, the dog was a Golden and I stood in line and sobbed because it made me miss mine even more. My family pretended they didn't know me!


----------



## cmusschoot

My kids have been to Disney 6+ times but have never seen a fireworks show...I put them to bed early....

This Sep.  they will se Wishes for the first time and it makes me cry every time...especially when the little kids sings, "starlight...starbright". you are singing it too now aren't you???


----------



## Kyen

lexandme said:


> A few years back there was a commercial  sponsored by  Kodak shown in the waiting area before one of the attractions.  I seem to remember it being before one of the 3D movies. It was about a little boy that lost his dog and he posted photos of him around town. He did get the dog back. Anyway, the dog was a Golden and I stood in line and sobbed because it made me miss mine even more. My family pretended they didn't know me!



Don't worry so did II even called home!!!
It was for Honey, I Shrunk The Audience.

I have never tasted a Dole Whip. Plus the idea of Pineapple juice and icecream kinda makes my stomach turn.


----------



## MissRoseDarrensAngel

When I went recently with my mother and my sister's kids, me and my nephew wanted to take it easy but my mom wanted to go from Epcot to MK so I said I will stay with my nephew.  My mom took my niece to MK so she could ride the monorail.  After seeing Circle of Life, I treated my nephew to a mickey ice cream bar and a coke (as my mother seldom allowed the kids any treats like that), and I had a pineapple bar and a diet coke.  Shameful in eyes of my mother, yes.  Not in mine for sure!


----------



## snowbound78

Eleven trips on property and NEVER used early morning advantage.
I really don't like Downtown Disney, and have never been to a Planet Hollywood (anywhere).
I've never liked the Polynesian Resort. 
I'd really LIKE to try to drink my way around the World once.
The coffee just plain STINKS at WDW!
I'm just too lazy to get over to Sea World, and I've ALWAYS wanted to go.
I'm completely able to ignore the fact that there are children around most of the time.


----------



## plutoluvsfifi

snowbound78 said:


> Eleven trips on property and NEVER used early morning advantage.
> I really don't like Downtown Disney, and have never been to a Planet Hollywood (anywhere).
> I've never liked the Polynesian Resort.
> I'd really LIKE to try to drink my way around the World once.
> The coffee just plain STINKS at WDW!
> I'm just too lazy to get over to Sea World, and I've ALWAYS wanted to go.
> I'm completely able to ignore the fact that there are children around most of the time.



I agree about the coffee for the most part, but have you tried it at Boma? Yum.


----------



## TStrickland01

Snowbound, we stay at a condo less than 2 miles from Sea World, on I Drive and we have never gone either.  Drinking around the World can be fun, just put some DIS-inged t-shirts together that have a checklist for "conquering the world 1 beer at a time".

Reality, another of my shameful secrets has to be that like so many others, a Dole Whip has no appeal to me.


----------



## TStrickland01

Shameful secret #99

Have the CD of the event music (Boo to You, HalloWishes, Dreams Come True, etc...) and play it in the car 5-6 times a week.  Burned a CD with and intentionally included Goofy's Candy segment.


----------



## TStrickland01

Family Black Out, while there are many points to argue against (c'mon never seeing Chicken Little? it's the DW favorite and we have a plush that gets put on the bed!!), fighting the Faeries or the Princesses is a losing battle. Enjoy the Stitch "one off" adventures, but most of the rest will still work.


----------



## lexandme

We went to MVMCP in November last year. I did Haunted Mansion in my own Doombuggy, by myself, and will never do that again. I was actually scared! And my husband and son were in the Doombuggy in front of me!

And I will never eat a turkey leg. It looks barbaric and prehistoric!


----------



## big_red_s

Last time I went to Disney (while still single) with the girl I was seeing off and on (and never saw her again after our trip) I came back with a roll of pictures of .... Lucy Lawless who was promoting the Xena ride at Universal.

By the way, Lucy Lawless is a lovely person, she stood in line with the everyone else to take rides, talked to everyone who approached her, gave autographs etc.

I had a great day because I went to the park by myself (she went to visit her sister in Orlando) and I spent the day with another girl I met there (and never saw her again either).


----------



## Shannon84

lexandme said:


> We went to MVMCP in November last year. I did Haunted Mansion in my own Doombuggy, by myself, and will never do that again. I was actually scared! And my husband and son were in the Doombuggy in front of me!
> 
> And I will never eat a turkey leg. It looks barbaric and prehistoric!




I think around 15 years ago when I was about 10 years old I broke the turnstile at HM because I got so scared - this was after waiting in line for over an hour - my parents were not very happy!!!  

I tried a turkey leg a few years ago on a trip with friends...I took three bites and I was too full to eat anymore!! What a waste!


----------



## elaine and the boys

During our last visit to MK, while our teenage sons went on SM, my husband and I rode IASW, very early, "mostly" alone, singing along at the top of our lungs the entire ride!


----------



## big_red_s

GrumpyNee said:


> I totally agree! I can't stand HSM.  It's like adrug to kids




Same here, but from what I understand it's their "Grease"


----------



## cbg1027

I've never had a Dole Whip.

I don't like High School Musical.

Dinosaur was one of the scariest experiences of my life! They seem so real....well at least how I would imagine a Dinosaur to be like!

The first day I go to a park on a trip, I tear up a bit.

Watching Wishes always makes me cry. 

I prefer the traditional hand-drawn animation to the computer generated animation movies. 

I will wear clothing at Disney I wouldn't be caught dead in anywhere else - like my white cap with a sequin Mickey on it. 

I stole a napkin from Citricos so I could remember my wonderful meal there - I use it as a dish towel!


----------



## Kyen

cbg1027 said:


> I stole a napkin from Citricos so I could remember my wonderful meal there - I use it as a dish towel!


----------



## LauraAnn630

Turkey legs are gross
I dont think they have enough carts selling food/drinks

I dont get pin trading.  I buy pins for every ride, show and park.  I want to keep them! - my kids love it.

We only go to AK to ride Dinosaur and EE.

The kids like the water parks and resort pool best.


----------



## dfchelbay

We always take one last trip to the Magic Kingdom, just to walk around Main Street USA for a little bit, before we have to head back home.  I always tear up when I am forced to leave.  As I approach the flag area it begins and as I hit the train station, it's a full on lip quiver and tearing up of the eyes, as I take one last look at Main Street and Cinderella Castle and silently say inside my head, 

     "So long, see ya real soon".


----------



## D. Crockett

As a kid, I was terrified of the Dino's from Epcot's Universe of Energy. (Now Ellen's Energy Adventure).


----------



## smokeyblue

lexandme said:


> A few years back there was a commercial  sponsored by  Kodak shown in the waiting area before one of the attractions.  I seem to remember it being before one of the 3D movies. It was about a little boy that lost his dog and he posted photos of him around town. He did get the dog back. Anyway, the dog was a Golden and I stood in line and sobbed because it made me miss mine even more. My family pretended they didn't know me!



Last visit I saw this pre-show/commercial with the golden retriever too.  I had to fight so hard to hold back the tears because we had just lost our beloved golden a few months earlier and this was the first year he didn't make the trip with us to Florida.


----------



## lexandme

smokeyblue said:


> Last visit I saw this pre-show/commercial with the golden retriever too.  I had to fight so hard to hold back the tears because we had just lost our beloved golden a few months earlier and this was the first year he didn't make the trip with us to Florida.



Smokeyblue,
I understand how you feel. We just lost our best friend, "Lexington" this past Friday evening. He passed from cancer at the age of 10. It was very sudden and we had no warning even though we knew cancer is very common in Goldens. If I were to watch that video now I would have to be carried out of the theatre in restraints.


----------



## smokeyblue

lexandme said:


> Smokeyblue,
> I understand how you feel. We just lost our best friend, "Lexington" this past Friday evening. He passed from cancer at the age of 10. It was very sudden and we had no warning even though we knew cancer is very common in Goldens. If I were to watch that video now I would have to be carried out of the theatre in restraints.



I'm sorry for your loss.  Indy had tumors removed on 3 different occasions over four years.  I think the cancer finally went to his bowels and there was nothing more that could be done.  He was nearly 13 and had an excellent life.  I can say there is a day that goes by that I don't think of him and I can still imagine how it felt to wrap my arms around him and give him a hug.


----------



## Disney Daddy et al

Well I'm not sure this qualifies but my kids think I love Roller Coasters because I first introduced them to BTM, RnR, EE, and Space Mountain. What they don't know is I would never have riden these in the light of day. I first agreed to ride them because it was in the dark and I could not see what was ahead. Keep my eyes closed most of the time and since we spend 5 to 7 days at Universal each year I was very grateful that Rip Ride Rocket opened the day we departed in August. Not sure I will be able to avoid next year.


----------



## Melissa<3Disney

-I would be satisfied just doing RnR and Fantasmic at HS..the rest just kind of bores me! (although I can't wait to ride TSM and ToT..if I don't chicken out!!)
-The stitch ride literally makes me sick to my stomach.
-I still get butterflies in my stomach when I go to WDW and I lived in Orlando for two years!!
-I cry whenever our days/trips there are over!
-(not really for me) MK is my boyfriend's least favorite park..he's not really a magical kind of guy!!  He loves AK though!!
-I have never seen Illuminations (although I really want to!)
-I don't get the hype behind It's a Small World... I want to rip my ears off by the end of that ride!
-Dinosaur is hands down the scariest ride I've ever been on! And i've ridden many a roller coaster!!


----------



## plutoluvsfifi

OK I admit it. I listen to Disney Radio in the car. I have no kids and no excuse.


----------



## dizfanz

I hate ADRs. I will never make one.


----------



## plutoluvsfifi

dizfanz said:


> I hate ADRs. I will never make one.





How does that work out for you?


----------



## stichlover87

-I have a collection of Disney's greatest hits CDs that I listen to in my car
-I have the words to the monorail and the Haunted Mansion on my I-Pod 
-Only in Disney would I ever consider wearing Crocs (mickey mouse ones of course)
-I love the TTA or People Mover as I like to call it 
-Sometimes I have a hard time sharing my trips with people (don't get my crazy love of Disney or my commando style of touring) 
-I love giving people fastpasses that I don't use or need 
-I love guessing which ghost will be in the car with me on HM or which room we enter into Left or Right 
-I am sure I have about 100 more but these were off the top of my head


----------



## LuvMy3Monkeys

You'll never see me at rope drop

Probably will never have a dole whip

And I truly do hate Its a Small World


----------



## dizfanz

plutoluvsfifi said:


> How does that work out for you?



DW and I decide where we want to eat and just go there.  Always get in. Maybe we have to wait in the bar for an hour or so and have a cocktail.  I know, it stinks to have to order a drink on vacation. We are DINKs though, so no kids getting cranky. We can eat later at night. We mostly go to Signature restaurants, which I think are easier to get in at.


----------



## dizneyjill

Every time I go on IASW I ask myself WHY!

Never had a dole Whip, but it's on my list for December

Miss the Sunshine Tree Terrace real frozen orange juice and vanilla Ice cream swirl

I think about going to Disney to fall asleep

I leave my husband at home because he can't keep up and thinks you have to REST! No resting when fun awaits!  

So old I remember E-tickets

I miss Mr Toads Wild Ride..loved the pitch forks!

 Never seen wishes or Illuminations (but plan to in DEC)

Secretly wish I could fly so I could go to Disney anytime I wanted!

Addicted to food porn


----------



## Joolish1313

stichlover87 said:


> -I have a collection of Disney's greatest hits CDs that I listen to in my car
> -I have the words to the monorail and the Haunted Mansion on my I-Pod
> -Only in Disney would I ever consider wearing Crocs (mickey mouse ones of course)
> -I love the TTA or People Mover as I like to call it
> -Sometimes I have a hard time sharing my trips with people (don't get my crazy love of Disney or my commando style of touring)
> -I love giving people fastpasses that I don't use or need
> -I love guessing which ghost will be in the car with me on HM or which room we enter into Left or Right
> -I am sure I have about 100 more but these were off the top of my head



I agree with all of that!


----------



## mom2cookies

I do not like Dole Whips.
My neck hurts after riding BTMR and Space Mt
I think MGM is a waste of time after you do Toy Story Mania, Fantasmic and eatting.

I love the song " when somebody loved me" from Toy Story 2 and " I Try" from peter pan 2 also " What's This / Christmas Town" ( not sure the title) from Nightmare before Christmas although I haven't seen the movie.


----------



## lexandme

I too have Disney music on my IPOD and in my car. I also have more than a few WDW and DCL videos downloaded on my IPOD from podcasts and youtube. I ride the bus to work every day and watch videos to pass the time. I make sure no one else can see what I'm watching because I don't want them to think I'm crazy watching fireworks over the castle, Mickey and his friends dancing down Mainstreet or videos of parades!


----------



## FergieTCat

I haven't been to WDW since 2005 and I really don't miss it too much.

A short story --

In 2001, I turned 40 and my father was diagnosed with cancer.  I was supposed to go to Italy, but my mother didn't want me to leave the country.  So, I went to WDW by myself, and made it a point to go to Epcot Italy on the big 4-0.

So, there I am, sitting on a bench in Italy, sobbing because it didn't feel like Italy, it was NOTHING like Italy.  It was like sitting on a bench in a theme park in Florida (ya think? )  A CM walked over to me and asked me if I was OK.  Still sobbing, I told her the story and ended with "No offense, but this really SUCKS!" (said sobbing and hiccuping with every word.)  And she agreed with me!   

I have been back to WDW since then, and I did go on a cruise to Italy and Greece (magnificent!) for my 45th birthday, so there are no hard feelings against Epcot.  But I might be the only person who has announced "This really SUCKS!" in the actual park.


----------



## plutoluvsfifi

I wear my Mickey crocks anywhere

I like Dole Whip (dont LOVE it, but like it)

I think that there is something creepy about ISW. DH and I have a theory the Spectro men live there.

For the past five years lexandme and I have had a standing appointment every Saturday  at 8am to talk Disney.


----------



## stitchaholic

i'm 38 and I sleep with a giant stich stuffy that i bought in the world 2 trips ago, "he was *the* one"


----------



## lexandme

plutoluvsfifi said:


> I wear my Mickey crocks anywhere
> 
> I like Dole Whip (dont LOVE it, but like it)
> 
> I think that there is something creepy about ISW. DH and I have a theory the Spectro men live there.
> 
> For the past five years lexandme and I have had a standing appointment every Saturday  at 8am to talk Disney.



And sometimes we can't get enough "Disney Talk" on Saturdays so we talk again on Sundays at 8!
I also wear my Mickey Crocs in public (and they're red!)
I really, really, really need to try a Dole Whip.

I keep a WDW/DCL diary. I journal all of my pre planning info, costs,activities, weather and personal thoughts of each day during each trip (and any other Disney info). I also keep park schedules, maps, etc. in there. I'm almost to the end of my third  journal book. I have been doing this every year since 2005. My plan is to pass it down to our son so he has written memories of all of our trips.

I'm too scared to ride BTMR!

I keep a stuffed Baloo on my nightstand. I secretly say good night to him every night!


----------



## Businessgypsy

The _"I believe in dreams"_ extravaganza at Magic Kingdom gives me the creeps. Plays out like a fundamentalist religious cult indoctrination routine.


----------



## FergieTCat

I have a secret plot to combine Buzz Lightyear Space Ranger Spin and IASW.  You score points for every international doll that you blast.


----------



## perfectparanoia

Most embarassing:

In 2006, I was on the monorail on my way to EPCOT on the first day of our trip. I was so excited! In fact, I was so excited that we had to go back to the resort to have a swim and dinner to calm me down enough that we could finally head to the parks. I felt like a three year old (I was 28).

Other shameful secrets:

I was nervous to get married to my husband because he had never been to Disney World and I didn't know what I was going to do if he didn't 'get it.' (Thankfully, he does and is almost as into it as I am...almost).  

My most magical memories at Disney World are not with my husband but with my best friend. (He doesn't know that and would be more than a little upset to know.)

I convinced my husband to buy into the DVC on the premise that we would save money...really it was so I could guarantee to go every 1-2 years for the rest of my life.

I have only ever been to WDW as an adult and I am scared of going with my children (who should be showing up pretty soon).


----------



## Vivianne

Okay....I'll join this strange society...

Dolewhips = too sweet

Turkey Legs = Yuck...

My secret is I stopped telling co-workers about my Disney vacations.  They'd never understand...

I also secretly listen to my Disney CDs at work...nobody knows....


----------



## delaneyc52

We've just returned and I admit....we did Kim Possible at Epcot and saved the world.   It was fun!


----------



## ttester9612

I've never seen Illuminations...maybe I'll get to this October.

Hate Dole Whips and Turkey Legs...in my opinion their both "GROSS"


----------



## O4theluvaDisney

In no particular order:

*Still wishing I hadn't wussed out on going on the ExtraTERRORestrial Alien Encounter ride before it was taken out.

*Magic Kingdom is my least favorite park, and we usually only spend half a day there(to ride the few attractions I always want to attend).

*The drop at Splash Mountain scares me, but I'm fine with TOT. Go figure.

*I STILL love Tigger more than any adult should and get excited to see the character at the parks.

*Ellen's Energy  Adventure ride is a favorite of mine, regardless of how many times I've rode it as well as the fact that the last time I rode it resulted in a fifteen minute stall in an empty room with sparkly, rotating lights since my first visit in '97, because of Bill Nye the Science Guy as much as Ellen (love them both, but I've always had a sick adoration of Bill Nye and his scientific facts).

*I occasionally prefer a somewhat slow moving line for STAR TOURS because I love the queue area so much.

*I don't get all the hype of MISSION Space. For me, it was dull (in a scientific computer game way) aside from the getting jarred around.  The queue area was really neat, though.  I dont know what I was expecting, but it failed to live up to what I had hoped.

*Never been to the Hall of Presidents. I do feel pretty ashamed of that.

*Back when Body Wars was still around, I thought I was going to be sick after riding it. Blech. Ironic that prior to going in 97, I was looking forward to it the most.

*Whenever going to EPCOT, I cant wait for Spaceship Earth and The World Showcase. Funny, EPCOT was my least favorite park back in 97, when I was eleven (aka, I thought it was boring).

*The Disney commercials are the only ones I un-mute my tv for. Even if MK is my least favorite park, seeing the Castle just excites me, and it is so beautiful. Cinderella's Castle is JUST the symbol of WDW for me.

*I go to AK mainly for DINOSAUR and Kali River Rapids (my last visit was prior to EE completion).  I must say the park is very pretty and nice to walk through.  It has the best sights  as far as walking is concerned  from end of the park to the other in my opinion.

*I get WAY too excited, during the drive, just seeing the WDW billboards all over Orlando (usually a couple hours before arriving).  

*The reason I go into the shops at WDW is to look at the stuffed animals (haha!). I will never outgrow them, it seems. I buy at least one EVERY time I'm there, even if I can find them cheaper online.

*The ghosts that pop up from behind the tombstones on HM get me EVERY, stinking time. My fear of jumping-out-and-scare-me attractions never gets better.

*I truly miss the tornado portion that used to be in Journey into the Imagination ride. I recall being eleven and going through that ride so amazed and loving it and thoroughly disappointed after going again in 2001 to find it had been stripped of everything that had been so cool. It bummed me out for a little while that day.

*I like the creative portion of DisneyQuest but not enough so to pay the extreme price for a ticket since Im not a big fan of games. I used to love when you got to pick a music genre voice and song then have it played back in the booth.  Also, you could buy the cd, if you wanted.  Although, I remember it was a PAIN trying to get the male rock singers voice to come out right on the cd compared to the booth(I was upset to the point of tears after putting the cd in my portable player and finding the voice had gotten sluggish and lower on the cd).  Somehow, I tricked the computer and got the voice right so I could have the guy singing the way I wanted him to the second time around.

*Have been to WDW three times and still haven't seen the Beauty and the Beast show at DHS. Shame on me seeing as it was my childhood favorite for many, many years.


----------



## plutoluvsfifi

FergieTCat said:


> I have a secret plot to combine Buzz Lightyear Space Ranger Spin and IASW.  You score points for every international doll that you blast.




Hec no! They would come at night to seek revenge. I'm telling you they are CREEPY.


----------



## lexandme

And they could bring a contingent of Spectromen with them!


----------



## Goopy

Sammyjo said:


> I don't like all the Characters in a costume at Disney!



Everyone knows there is no costume


----------



## 1bigwdwfan

plutoluvsfifi said:


> OK I admit it. I listen to Disney Radio in the car. I have no kids and no excuse.



I listen to my Disney music in the car, especially when vacation is drawing near or when it's been a bad day. I don't have kids either. I have my neice & nephew on occasion.


----------



## 1bigwdwfan

dizfanz said:


> I hate ADRs. I will never make one.



I love the puppy picture!!


----------



## 1bigwdwfan

honeydiane1953 said:


> I took my brother btw and he ruined alot of stuff for me so in Oct     i will be going solo.



It seems every time I went with someone, I had a horrible time. July trip, a friend went with me & we had a blast! It was his first "real trip." We had so much fun, next week this time, we'll be eating dinner at Hollywood and Vine, which was by far our favorite dinner while we were there.


----------



## APX

As my signature says... I get a little childish when I am near/in DLR. I can't help it, it jakes makes you want to let everything go and become what we always are inside, a kid. 

I also play Kingdom Hearts just to get a fix for Disney Characters <.<


----------



## FortWildernessLoopy

* my biggest secret is I miss the WDW from 1985 or so.
       I hate the new COP song, I keep wanting to sing "Now is the               Time" instead of the "great Big Beautiful Tomorrow" song
       I like the old Tiki Room so much better
       I miss the Journey into Imagination with Figment...it was AWESOME!
       I want them to bring back the trams in Ft. Wilderness

*  I never miss the electrical parade on Bay Lake

*  If you give me my choice of every WDW hotel, I will still pick camping at Fort Wilderness every time!

*My favorite ride is the WedWay PeopleMover. (I refuse to call it TTA)

*I literally jump up an down, clap my hands, and giggle when fixin to enter the parks...and I'm 36 yrs old, 5'10" and weigh as much as a truck

*I used to stand in the Space Mntn line just to go through the chicken exit..it was awesome

*I don't like Test track but I will wait in a long line to go on the boat ride in The Land

*I have seriously contemplated tripping children on wheelies in the parks (I never gave in, but I really wanted to)

I LOVE DISNEY!  We'll go over there just to wander around the resorts or hang out in Lake Buena Vista just for fun


----------



## saintstickets

I got queasy after riding Mission:Space (Orange Team) and had to skip dinner that night at Marrakesh restaurant in Morocco-EPCOT.  I went back to our room at Old Key West by myself while DW, DS & DD all went to eat.  This is from someone that grew up riding the Tilt-a-whirl, roller coaster and Scrambler at my grandfathers amusement park.  Papa would be so ashamed of me!


----------



## famsen

Here are my "confessions":

I don't watch parades and avoid getting stuck in a parade route like the plague

I don't like getting wet so I don't go on Splash Mountain and I have never been on Kali River Rapids

I majored in paleontology and have dug for dinosaur fossils out west but I HATE Dinosaur ride

I love Primieval Whirl

I have never seen Fantasmic

Most of DHS bores me to death

I would ride TTA all night if they didn't make me get off and get back in line to ride again

I can't stand the boat ride in Norway

I don't get the allure Soarin'

POTC is too cheesy 

I think Swiss Family Robinson Treehouse is a waste of space

I hate sitting through the Hall of Presidents

I love getting pictures with characters


----------



## 2luvmickey

Although MK is our favorite park, my boys and I are in agreement:

Hate Stitch 

Don't care for the Country Bear Jamboree

Can do without the Enchanted Tiki Room

Love It's a Small World (just me )


----------



## DisneyDahling

Love this thread!

I act like I'm super annoyed at DH when he pulls out his Hidden Mickey Book and then "drags"me on all the attractions again to find them. Secretly, however, I LOVE LOVE LOVE the fact that does it. It brings out the kid in him.

I really could care less about AK. Truly, its a zoo. 

Even though most of the shops sell the same things, DH and I LOVE to linger through all of them before routing ourselves through the crowds with everyone else.

I always want to do window decorations but never do because I'm afraid my window won't look as good as the pics I've seen on here 

I always stand infront of the tip board at MK and look at Walt's window above the icecream shop and secretly say "Thank you"

Having been a CM, it's hard for me to not automatically go into "CM Mode" when someone appears lost, or is taking a fam pic and they aren't in it. It annoys DH and makes him smile at the same time. 


...O there is so much more too but thats what popped in my head first..


----------



## WDWtraveler27

I get excited when I see Mickey!


----------



## July Kitten

DisneyDahling said:


> I always stand infront of the tip board at MK and look at Walt's window above the icecream shop and secretly say "Thank you"



Aww, that's very sweet.



I hate Tinkerbell and am very disappointed that Disney so heavily markets her. She's vain, selfish, jealous, and tries to kill Wendy. That's not the kind of character I want my daughters (if I have any) to admire or emulate.

I enjoy the outdated look of Future World at EPCOT. It's comforting to me that there are some things at WDW that stay static.

I'm not afraid of rides and I don't understand the people who are. Disney's engineering and construction are carried out too well for me to worry.

The Contemporary Resort used to be my second favorite hotel on WDW property (despite never staying there) until the Bay Lake Tower went up. I think it's an ugly tumor that destroys the beauty of the original A-frame building, especially when viewed from the Polynesian. Mixing the 21st century with the 1970s is not a good idea.


----------



## h0pe

- I absolutely hate Tinkerbell with all my heart and soul!

SHE IS NOT A PRINCESS AND DOES NOT DESERVE THE ATTENTION THAT THE PRINCESSES SHOULD BE GETTING! SHE SHOULDN'T BE IN THEIR PICTURES EITHER.

I think shes a brat.
MY poor Ariel barely gets any attention =(

-I have never seen peter-pan

-I quiz my bf on Disney songs by making him guess which movie it is from
Actually I quiz everyone I know lol

- I think Ariel should get more credit 

- I don't think Sleeping Beauty is as important as the other princesses ( IDK WHY) 

- I hated EPCOT till I went in May now it is one of my Favs

- I don't plan on every going into the Hall of Presidents or Tom sawyer . Sorry

- I AM  STILL AMAZED at how old and cool the Haunted Mansion is ( I have grown up with technology but it still makes me giggly inside)

- I Will not wait in line to see Minnie, but for Mickey or Donald I would.

- I scream every time I go on a ride that goes faster than 10 mph, but at the end of them all I want to do it again

- Why is it so expensive to go to disney =(

- I  always dreamed of going to the underground hallways under MK

- That stitch ride, IS BORING 

- I could really careless about Parades BUT I  GET WAY TO EXCITED about waiting in line for a great ride


----------



## juniper27

- I am too shy to talk to most strangers unless I have to - at Disney this translates to never wanting to meet any characters, even if they are "fur" characters who don't talk anyway!

- DH and I still wanted to eat in the castle bad enough for me to overcome #1...though I still felt like a moron when talking to Cinderella, and we deliberately picked dinner so that she was the only one we really had to interact with.

- It bugs me that Aurora's dress is ALWAYS pink in the parks...it looks terrible!  Blue all the way!  I also don't get why Alice is included in princess stuff but Pocahontas is not...um, which one's a random British girl and which is the daughter of a chief?

- I had read on the DIS about the Stitch chili-dog burp, but didn't tell my husband...I held my nose, he had no idea what was coming!  I still feel bad about that, but hey, I did warn him that the boards said it was a terrible attraction, and he still wanted to go...

- I don't get why everyone thinks TSMM is so amazing :...I mean, it's all right, but it's not something I'd do more than once a trip.

- Same goes for the safari.  We have the same thing here in St. Louis with Grant's Farm, just no lions.

- I love the last scene on Carousel of Progress...1994's vision of the future is gut-bustingly hilarious.

- After this last trip, I decided I'm not telling my coworkers where I'm going next time we go to Disney!  I got about sixteen choruses of "but weren't you just there a couple years ago?"  Yes...and?


----------



## Bethany2008

My husband and I got married at the Boardwalk last year and received Annual Passes with our package. Since this was both of our first trips EVER to WDW (in fact our first trip to Florida, period) we planned on doing Disney for 5 days then 2 at Universal Studios. 
So we left Caribbean Beach (but kept our room key  ) and taxied it to our new hotel only to be *very* disappointed with Universal Studios that after half a day there we payed a taxi $30 to take us BACK to Disney where we used our old room keys to stay for extra magic hours. We did this both days for morning and evening EMH. I know... we were naughty...
Not to mention we ended up spending $120 for stupid taxi rides... lol 

My other Disney secret is that I con everyone into playing a friendly game of Disney Scene-it on our game nights... Needless to say, they all refuse to play it with me anymore due to my extreme competitiveness and my never ending (as I like to think) Disney knowledge... hehe 

Opps I have one more...  When Trivial Pursuit is the chosen one on game night I bring the Disney version and make them then swap out the sports category for a DiSnEy category! I suck at all things Trivia, a Disney category at least gives me a chance!


----------



## JoShan1719

DisneyDahling said:


> Love this thread!
> 
> 
> I always stand infront of the tip board at MK and look at Walt's window above the icecream shop and secretly say "Thank you"



I do this too! I tried to take a picture last week when DH and I were there for our honeymoon, but it wouldn't take right. So I just paused for a moment feeling sad that he didn't get to see all this, but grateful for everything he started


----------



## DisneyDahling

JoShan1719 said:


> I do this too! I tried to take a picture last week when DH and I were there for our honeymoon, but it wouldn't take right. So I just paused for a moment feeling sad that he didn't get to see all this, but grateful for everything he started



My husband was acting weird at the MK the last trip while we were walking around Main Street. I couldn't figure out why until I went through the photos of that day.... he had been trying to figure out where to get the best picture of Walts Window withough me knowing.....and he did pretty good!


----------



## Redheaded Sunshine

I feel like the Hall of Presidents is good for only one thing, a nice air-conditioned nap.  (I will be going this year because I feel like I should, historical and all)

I don't really care for afternoon parades, but I'd plan my trip around the light parade.

I cry a little bit at Wishes.


----------



## DONTMINDME

I absolutely love the Tarzan cd, and have to sing along of course (alone) dh thinks i'm nuts, I miss the original Figment, Yensid is my favorite sorcerer,and I secretly want to buy a big bunch of baloons on Main street and give them away randomly. I love the Wedway peoplemover its the most romantic ride in Disney. I hate people who bowl you over to get a fastpass and kids on wheelies. Want to trip them. 67 Days til WL.


----------



## hollisterluva92

-Never been to the swiss family treehouse, enchanted tiki room, magic carpets of aladdin, tom sawyer island, country bear jamboree, liberty square riverboats, peter pan's flight, dumbo, snow white's scary adventures, the many adventures of winnie the pooh, mad tea party, pooh's playful spot, toon park, tomorrowland speedway, astro orbiter, monsters' inc laugh floor, haven't been to every country in world showcase, circle of life, kim possible, gran fiesta tour, imageworks, journey into imagination, soarin, the seas with nemo and friends, all of the rides in Dinoland usa, the oasis, discovery island, camp minnie-mickey, pagani forest exploration trail, rafiki's planet watch, flights of wonder, maharajah jungle trek, sounds dangerous, journey into narnia, walt disney: one man's dream, the magic of disney animation, playhouse disney, and beauty and the beast...Wow...that's a lot of stuff....

I love parades, and wishes makes me cry

I find world showcase boring at times

Magic kingdom holds a special place in my heart


----------



## Chaoticsweetness

I love this idea 

-I miss singing at the Candlelight Processional (its been 4 years) so I go every year at Christmas time & sing along with every song!

-I would never set foot on EE

-I have no idea what Rope drop is

-I use to be scared to death of Space mountain til I went on it for the first time 2 years ago, now its on my fave list 

-I love watching the Epcot Fountain of Nations, I could stand in front of it forever & not get bored, last time sadly the fountain was being refurbished =/

-AK is boring 

-I don't like how they changed MGM to Hollywood Studios, it sounds stupid

-I miss Pleasure Island

-I hate ToT

-Maelstrom is my favorite ride in Epcot

-I hate when the characters come up to me, they annoy me

-I wish they would give Ariel & Pocahontas the attention they deserve & what about Mulan, Esmeralda & all the forgotten princesses?

-Iago has an annoying voice & I think he was a bad choice for the Enchanted Tiki Room

-I feel like a little kid every time I go to WDW no matter the park


----------



## Businessgypsy

Chaoticsweetness said:


> -I have no idea what Rope drop is



A rope drop is the opening of the gates at the Magic Kingdom. Kind of like a mini Broadway musical and Anthony Robbins style pump-you-up motivation session. The setting is the Main Street Train Station. A bunch of dancers in turn of the (last) century costumes do a song and dance, the Mayor of Main Street gives a speech and the train pulls up with those characters that creep you out on board for more song and dance. Confetti, music, sound effects, a few words from Mickey and...rope drop. 

Happens about ten minutes before the park opens. Waaay early for a lot of people. I like it because the crowd watching is second to none. Hard core DISers, Japanese Goths in elaborate costumes, little kids overdosing on expectation and workaholic broker types frantically texting the final Blackberry message before the family pulls them into limbo.

The park is relatively empty at that hour, and you can check out the fresh work of the gardeners and crafts people done by halogen light while you slept.

Not a must do ritual, but as a one-off up there with going to an auction at the Tokyo fish market and checking out the balloon staging area at the Macy's parade.
_
Halloween rope drop_


----------



## July Kitten

Chaoticsweetness said:


> -I wish they would give Ariel & Pocahontas the attention they deserve & what about Mulan, Esmeralda & all the forgotten princesses?



I think Ariel gets plenty of attention. Disney parks are full of Little Mermaid-themed attractions, merchandise, and influences.

Pocahontas is a chief's daughter, Mulan is a military hero, and Esmeralda is a gypsy; technically they're not princesses. I suppose "Princess" is a Disney marketing euphemism for "female protagonist."


----------



## lexandme

I'm so over Tinkerbell. She's turned into something she was never meant to be.
I think all of the princess' are over exposed.
I listen to "Hawaiian Rollercoaster Ride" every morning on my IPOD on the bus going into town because it puts me in a good mood.
I love Donald the most even though I can't understand a word he says!

Here's my husband's shameful secret - He is madly in love with Jessica Rabbit! Don't even tell him she is animated!

I am off of work today and tomorrow because the G-20 Summit is being held in Pittsburgh and it's too difficult and potentially dangerous to go into downtown. My plan is to go to the new Disney Store and shop as well as watch as many Disney movies as I can!


----------



## Kennywife

Here's mine:

I like Disney 2D, not this 3D Pixar stuff.  The only Pixar movies I like are Cars and Ratatouille. Count me among the others who do not like Stitch.

I love Tinkerbell!  I would get a tattoo of her on my shoulder if I were brave enough!

I love everything Mickey. 

I prefer DL to WDW

I love riding Splash Mountain and POTC 20 times each! 

Love IASW!

Hate COP. So does hubby. It's so boring. Last time I rode it, my hubby and I were on our honeymoon. Let's just say neither of us remember most of it. 

I don't care for AK, except to see the Animals and to ride Kali. The food there is much to be desired. 

I love World Showcase! I like to try the drinks from the different pavillions and bring home a trinket from each place. 

That's all I can think of for now.

Anna


----------



## Ona

*I don't like cartoons. 

Seriously.

I've been fascinated by the Disney Parks and the whole philosophy and ideology of the company for as long as I can remember (and been a card carrying member of the Disney Dorks for more than a decade) but ask me to sit down and watch a Disney Cartoon (or sorry.... animated feature) and quite frankly, I'd rather watch paint dry.

Most folks who know me are aware of my fascination with Disney but very few know of my complete intolerance of cartoons.  *


----------



## Damfino

My guilty secrets are that I think WDW is wasted on anyone under 5 years old. 

I plan my next trip before I've even been on the one I've booked for.  

Everytime I go on POTC I can't help doing an 'Arr me 'earties' accent as soon as I go under the sign.

I have never been on Dumbo and never plan too either.

Going solo is the best way to go.


----------



## BlovesC

-I love pineapple, I LOVE ice cream, yet I dislike the Dole Whip. I think it's sickeningly sweet!

-I love fireworks and shows, but I don't like parades, especially when I'm trapped by them!


----------



## Ona

*


BlovesC said:



			-I love fireworks and shows, but I don't like parades, especially when I'm trapped by them!
		
Click to expand...


Haa haa haa! I'm so with you on that one BlovesC. 

Nothing worse at WDW for me than walking under the MK Train Station and realising......"Oh noooo! It's 2.50pm and I'm trying to get to Haunted Mansion! Why oh why didn't I think about that?"  *


----------



## auralia

I like disney land more than disney world.


----------



## smylie1

This is REALLY bad considering I'm a teacher....but I don't like the overly educational attractions. Are they intresting? Sure. Will I spend anymore time on them? Nope.


----------



## Princess Janay

I hated Epcot for about 18 years lol. Now that im 21 and can legally drink Its not so bad.

I scream louder then all the kids when Mulan shows up.

I despise Animal Kingdom with all my heart.

I've never been on The TeaCup Ride

I've spent More than a grand at the bibbidi bobbidi boutique  . . . . On myself


----------



## A-Jay

I'm in,

I don't like the parades or shows, I'd like to burn down Pooh and bring back Mr. Toad. I hate Stich. I get a tear in my eye when I step into the Mk for the first time. Lots of good memories all at once.


----------



## delaneyc52

I absolutely hate the Disney Buses.   I'll take the Ferry, the Monorail and the good Lord willing have money for a rental car....but I so hate the Disney buses.   Excpetion is Magical Express which is just a luggage free wonderful experience.


----------



## flying_babyb

Ive only rode 5 rides!
Buzz
Small world
Pirates
snow white
caursol


----------



## RoraBorieAlice

I don't like AK and have only been once.
I have never seen Lilo & Stitch because Stitch just wierds me out and I have no desire to watch a whole movie of him!
Eventhough I have a Princess named after me(after me of COURSE) I am SICK and TIRED of all the Princess stuff.....and the fact that they dont include all the Disney Girls in everything! Mulan deserves the spotlight just as much if not moore then Cinderella......
My Hubster hates Disney. He enjoys a trip to EPCOT but Disney just isnt in his blood!
I have stayed at the Grand Floridian and Contemporary but would wrather stay at Caribbean Beach or the Old Port Orleans Any Day!!!!!


----------



## honeydiane1953

I hate STITCH and  PARADES.    I have never tried a DOLE WHIP.  I don't ever want to stay in a value resort.  BUT   the last most awful guilt is the last time I was in WDW  i LEFT 19 snacks  yes  19!!!!!  I THINK I NEED TO GO TO THERAPY FOR THIS!!!!!!  I didn't understand the Dining Plan and I can't get this out of my mind.    And i think the CM's  SOMEWHERE  could have told me.   Next month I plan to go solo and will pay OOP for snacks just to TRY  and  make myself feel better  lol      Just putting money back in the mouse's hands.  I need help with my mistake.  Any Disney support groups specializing in  LEAVING SNACKS!!!!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Never understood the rush for Dumbo
Never understood the love of Dole Whips
Le Cellier Cheese Soup is not good for anything but a dip
Buffets creep me out, but I'm still going to one in December @ Opening
I'm making a scrapbook/notebook for my Dec trip when I need to daze off from work for a few minutes.  I'm hoping it will be great for jotting down all my info about my trip.


----------



## MarylandPirate

I despise Stitch and want the Alien Encounter to return.


----------



## PyxiiDustt

Oooh this is such a good idea 

1. I could spend my whole trip shopping and taking pictures (my sister and I like photoshoots lol), rather then going on rides.
2. I don't like Dole Whips.
3. I think Peter Pan is not worth the 45 minute/1 hour wait it usually has (and according to my mother, I thought that when I was like 6 too..., not just now).
4. I have my entire wedding planned for WDW, and I don't even have a serious boyfriend, and I can't see myself as ever getting married, but I want my DFTW soooo bad.

Uhmmm, I probably have more I just can't think of them right now.


----------



## bgohre

1. I don't get the whole Stitch thing. To me, he is so anti-Disney.  
2. I "don't get" people who "don't get" Disney. 
3. I spend most of my work day looking at Disboards. 
4. I think the All-Stars are the best hotels on Disney property. I love them!


----------



## sreace

I can't stand that Disney considers Mulan a princess...all she did was save China, she isn't a princess!!!


----------



## StacieDreaminODisney

I get just as excited about meeting the characters as small children do.
I LOVE Peter Pan's Flight, and it's the first thing I race to in the morning so that I don't have to wait.
I am the "runner" for my husband and me.  He waits while I speed walk like crazy to get fastpasses.


----------



## duffy

If it weren't for the Festival of the Lion King and viewing the theming at Expedition Everest, I could easily skip the Animal Kingdom.  I'll say it:  it's just a glorified zoo!!


----------



## beansmom

i love IASW, the teacups (I tried to make DH sick on them but only made myself nauseated), and the Pirates.

I hate TOT but don't wanna look chicken so i ride it once a year.  I will NEVER ride EE coz I'm ascairt.

One of my greatest disney pleasures is a nap in a hammock at a resort.

I don't 'get' the Poly either.

I hate Fantasmic.


----------



## Kell-Bell

I love this thread!!! Its so funny!

Ok mine are:

* I hate the star wars ride (makes me very sick after) 
* I've never had a dole whip
* Turkey legs freak me out
* I never make ADR's!!!! 
* I've never been on Dumbo
* I cry at too many of the Disney movies
* I go very silly when I meet Goofy!
* I told my nephew that you have to be at least 7 to go to DisneyWorld just so I didn't have to take him when he was too young!!!
* When I did take my nephew I still insisted on having a 'on my own' shot with some of the characters!!!

That feels better!!!

Kelly


----------



## Kell-Bell

Oh No, I hope I haven't killed the Thread!!!!

Anyone else got any secrets they want to confess!!!


----------



## SLP_PoohBear

*Dole Whips taste better in Hawaii

*It took me 8 trips (over 24 years) to MK until I finally saw Tinkerbell fly from the castle before the fireworks.

*I got slightly tipsy from the ale in the cheddar cheese soup at Le Cellier after not eating anything for 6 hours prior.

*Last year I met Ariel and she called me "Angelfish", I giggled like a 4 year old.

*I've stayed at numerous luxury hotels during my life but think most of the hotels on Disney property are way overpriced. Yes the GF is beautiful and if I didn't come for anything but to stay at the resort it would be worth it, but I cannot fathom paying over $500 a night for a hotel room when you are at the parks all day. 

*I think the mural in the concourse of the CR is the tackiest thing ever. The resort is modern themed, seriously, the Grand Canyon??


----------



## dizzygal

My husband knows that I love the CoP. What he doesn't know is I would ride it over and over again all day if I could. It makes me happy it makes me sad.....I know I'm just a little loopy!


----------



## natsiswdw

I can't stand Tinker Bell!!!!  I don't know why she just drives me crazy


----------



## Snipedog

My Disney LiL Secerts:

1. I have to listen to the MK Opening Cermony Song the first Time I come throught he Disney World Sign when I forst arrive for my vaction ( Brings a tear to my Eye) 

2. I am a sucker for the all the night times shows.

3. I have all the Disney theme park CD's on my IPod to listen to at work and in my car. 

4. I never have to tell anyone I work with on my Air Force BAse where I am going for vaction they already know. and Now I have half my Office palnning trips to the WDW.

5. Trying to do the DATW (and one time I will make it all the way. 

6. And this is more a pet peve, I hate the tour groups that come with liek 100 people and take all of the fast passes with in 20 mins of the parks opening and then going to stand in the regular wait lines.


----------



## PyxiiDustt

Snipedog said:


> 6. And this is more a pet peve, I hate the tour groups that come with liek 100 people and take all of the fast passes with in 20 mins of the parks opening and then going to stand in the regular wait lines.



Oh my, I know exactly what you mean. The Brazilian Tourists! I don't know why, but they always seem to have to Brazilian flag on their sleeve/shirt somewhere. We go in January every year and they're EVERYWHERE. Total downside, but IMHO, not a shameful Disney secret, so no worries.


----------



## xDisneyAngelx

I have never met a man who is crazed for Disney World :-( Although I do wish to meet one soon


----------



## It'sWDW4me

KatMark said:


> I really DESPISE Stitch.



Is there a word harsher than despise? That's how I feel about Stitch too.


----------



## xDisneyAngelx

PyxiiDustt said:


> 4. I have my entire wedding planned for WDW, and I don't even have a serious boyfriend, and I can't see myself as ever getting married, but I want my DFTW soooo bad.




LOL. You and I both. I have always planned how my engagement and wedding would be. 

He would propose to me in front of Cinderellas castle and we would have the wedding at GF then photo opts at MK.


----------



## JennaWest

This is probably the best thread I have read on here. 

1. My fiance's first time to WDW was last year with my sister her husband and neice, and this year we were actually going to plan a vacation to TN. Thank God for those pictures of Disney all over the house he couldn't get it out of his mind and we're going in Jan. with my sister and her hubby again!!! can't wait.
2. my absolute fav. ride is tower of terror but didn't ride it last year because my fiance wouldn't
3. I spend way too much time on here reading everything disney and planning vacations like crazy
4. get up way too early for ADR's
5. And i know this has been said but, I don't get those who don't get disney...my soon to be inlaws never been and never will go. they are crazy!!!
6. I am preparing my college speech on why disney isn't just for kids!!!


----------



## ShellsShirts

I've never been on Astro Orbitor. 

I've never had my picture taken with Mickey Mouse. I'm still "scared" of the characters.


----------



## f15steagle

I've been to the World close to a dozen times and I can't wait to go back (leaving on Friday).

My secrets:
1. I'm a 28yo SSG (single strait guy) and I love Disney
2. Any serious GF or future DW must love Disney (I wouldn't mind getting hitched there)
3. I was traumatized when I rode the third incarnation of JII (thankfully I missed the second version sans Figment).  My only savior was I was that the song was on the Happiest Celebration double CD.  BTW I was 24 when this happened
4. Don't like Dole Whips but like turkey legs (but can understand why they freak people out)
5. Being 6'5'' I love Space Mountain but can only ride it once each trip for fear of losing my head or arms (I never put my arms up on this ride).
6. I could spend an entire trip in the Typhoon Lagoon wave pool
7. I had a Jessica Rabbit beach towel when I was younger (it got stolen at a swim meet) and I don't get why they don't have her walking around the parks

And my biggest secret that only one non-family member knows:
8. My first visit to WDW was 9 months before I was born


----------



## JoShan1719

f15steagle said:


> I've been to the World close to a dozen times and I can't wait to go back (leaving on Friday).
> 
> 8. My first visit to WDW was 9 months before I was born



That's awesome


----------



## HakunaMatata23

The first time I went to Disney I was 26.  

I like It's a Small World.

I don't care for the Animal Kingdom.


----------



## Purplejewel

Shameful Secrets

Not sure if these qualify as shameful, but they are memories I treasure.

My 1st visit to a Disney Park was to Disneyland when my twin sister and I were only 6 years old.  I still vividely remember the Peter Pan Ride, the Haunted Mansion Ride and the Dumbo Ride from that first visit.  I have a very cherished picture of my sister and me with Snow White from that first visit.  Ironically, I now have a photo of my four daughters with Snow White and I put both the pictures in a side-by-side frame and it is proudly displayed in my bedroom.

My 2nd visit to a Disney Park was to DisneyWorld when I was 18 as a graduation gift from my parents.  We drove from Tennessee to Florida - what a LONG drive that was!  My parents surprised me by flying my best friend to Florida to spend the week with me.  My best friend had moved and I had not seen her in years so this made the trip extra special.  I had as much fun, if not more fun, on this visit than I did when I was 6 years old.

My husband and I purchased a Disney Vacation Club Plan 2 years ago so that we can take our daughters to DisneyWorld at least every other year on a great vacation.  I want them to enjoy all the magic of Disney at an early age so they will continue to love all things Disney when they become adults, like I still do.  My husband is also a huge Disney fan - we celebrate our Wedding Anniversary each year with a Disney Cruise.  Our next cruise is 1/21/10 

I'm a HUGE Tinkerbell fan! Most of the t-shirts I own have TInkerbell on them and I collect Tinkerbell mini-snow globes and statues.  Last August, I also just got a Tinkerbell tatoo above my ankle on my right leg - it's so cute!  You have to love Disney if you permanently tatoo a little part of it on your body


----------



## Blythe

Couldn't resist this form of therapy!

Shameful Secrets:
1.  After 9 visits, I still haven't met the Mouse.
2.  I'm afraid to go to WDW alone so I bribe someone to go with me
3.  I seriously think I'll buy a DVC before I buy a house
4.  I'm too shy to meet any of the characters and wish someone would go with me.


----------



## nmoore14

1. I have not had my picture taken with any characters.  People in costumes kind of creep me out (ironic huh)  
2. I was running to catch a bus to Epcot and slipped in mud.  Pants were wet and muddy.  Guess where?  Let's just say I missed my bus.  
3.  I enjoy going on vacation to WDW alone.  Hey, I like making my own schedule.
4. I have never been on the Tower of Terror.  I chickened out 4 times.


----------



## A-Jay

f15steagle said:


> 5. Being 6'5'' I love Space Mountain but can only ride it once each trip for fear of losing my head or arms (I never put my arms up on this ride).



 Me too, and just trying to crunch my legs up enough to fit in those dang cars is an event in itself. I was disappointed when I heard they did not change the ride vehicles. I was hoping for a bit more leg room


----------



## Sarah4382

I ALWAYS cry when I first step foot on Main Street.

Wishes ALWAYS makes me cry.

I have never seen Fantasmic.

I could spend everyday at EPCOT.

I have never been to Hollywood Studios.

The Disney commericals make me cry.

I am an absolute Disney freak!!

I have never had a Dole Whip, but my most valued secret will remain a secret!


----------



## Sarah4382

Ooops, I forgot a couple:
I cry when watching American Adventure and Hall of Presidents, everytime.  I am such a baby!

I have never eaten a Turkey leg.

I never saw the EPCOT parade.


----------



## Sarah4382

katylady said:


> I always found that the monorail smelled odd and one day it came to me - it smells like used Band-Aid!




I think it smells like horse stables.


----------



## cjb71870

Dang, after 20 years of being a Disneyfreak and lucky enough to go from the boyfriend of 5 years who we started it, to getting with my ex before him who became as much of a freak or more than we were. There are so many secrets that I can't even start... And the shameful part has a different meaning to me....


----------



## Sarah4382

rebecca06261 said:


> I'm embarrased to admit that I'm right there with you on the planning a Disney Wedding w/o a BF.



So am I!!


----------



## Sarah4382

trennr said:


> When I'm forced to ride "...it's a small world."
> 
> I use my invisible riffle to pick off the little suckers one at a time.
> 
> Then immagine them fleeing in screams of terror!!!
> 
> bwhaaahaaa  (evil laugh)


----------



## Sarah4382

testtubes said:


> Shameful secrets:
> 1. Never had a Dole Whip
> 
> 
> Where do you go to get a Dole Whip?  I have never even heard of these things.


----------



## Sarah4382

OlyWaguy said:


> *You're just naughty, baby!​*



On my last day trip to EPCOT, a guy and a girl came out of the same stall in a woman's restroom at the China Pavillion.


----------



## 10_Kyle_10

Sarah4382 said:


> On my last day trip to EPCOT, a guy and a girl came out of the same stall in a woman's restroom at the China Pavillion.



Not going to lie I'm kinda Jealous...Ive heard many comments regarding the sound booths at sounds dangerous but this is awfully risky.


----------



## Stacy's a freak

My newest Shameful Secret is my extreme excitement that this thread is still alive after so much time.  And it all started with my lack of seeing Dumbo  

More! More!


----------



## yarlenna

My newest  Shameful Secret is I am retired and still want to go the Disney.


----------



## Sarah4382

curly-love said:


> the blue liner, people mover at MK is really lame but it is something i ride everytime i go. I always end up eating on this ride even though you are not allowed to!



I eat on that ride too!


----------



## Sarah4382

mum24grlz said:


> I love to go to WDW just to people watch. I'll drop the kiddos off at school, then run over to WDW, pick a place - resort or park and just wander around checking out the atmosphere. Its just for a couple of hours until the kids are out of school. If the kids knew they'd be so mad LOL
> 
> And I have never been to either the halloween or christmas parties even tho I've lived about 20 min from WDW for almost 19 yrs. Heck I was even a CM for several yrs and could never part with the $$ to go.



I think the Christmas Party is worth every penny!!


----------



## kismet1003

I've never sat and watched a parade and have no desire to


----------



## Kyen

I don't like the County Bear Jamboree show or the bears! They kinda scare me!


----------



## MickQuinn

I wore my birthday button the whole week


----------



## Nicks2001

I won't see It's Tough to be a Bug because I am deathly afraid of spiders.


----------



## KAA1972

It took 32 years for me to be able to keep my eyes open on Haunted Mansion. 

I wish the Imagineers would have included Obama's Presidental telepromters in the Hall of Presidents.


----------



## ddgckg

I don't like the ''new'' song in the Carousel of Progress.  To me, it will always be ''the best time of our lives''!!!

I think Looney Tunes  cartoons are better than Disney ones BUT Disney has a magic that LT will NEVER have!!

Only certain people get to know when we are going back to Disney because most people give me that ''AGAIN?!?!!'' look.  

By the way... we will be there in two weeks!


----------



## Amanda08

I rarely post..but I couldn't resist!

-Tomorrowland Transit Authority is one of my favorite rides.

-I've never owned Mickey ears...I feel like they are a waste of money. 

-I ALWAYS get a little scared while riding The Haunted Mansion.

-I hate Tinkerbell. I don't get everyone's obsession with her.

-I think the movie, Finding Nemo, is just okay.

-I keep my eyes closed for most of the Dinosaur ride. 

-I LOVE when a CM calls me "Princess" even though I'm not a little girl.


----------



## Jordanblackpool

- Im a secret fan of Tiggar

- I always convince my girlfriend its her who wants to go, when really its me!

- I find Epcot abit...strange...I dont quite get it....

- I always say ive had my pic taken in New York at Hollywood Studios, then convince people I was only messing with then tell me its San Francisco!


----------



## bballdiva

I am laughing out loud reading these posts!!!!

* I go to Disney just for the hot dogs!!! 

* I've never had a dole whip

* I dislike stroller(sorry) 

* I can never sleep the night before a trip cause I'm sooo excited


----------



## annakris1973

I can't resist posting on this one either!

1.) My DH has only been to WDW once as a teenager, and never wants to go back...but that's ok, because the kids and I go on a pretty regular basis and know that we have more fun without him.

2.) I cry at Wishes, even though I have seen it many, many times.

3.) Peter Pan is my favorite ride...although I can not tell you why. I always say "Here we go!" when Peter does.

4.) My sister and I both always lift our feet and cheer when we cross the Disney Property line. 

5.) My sister and I have both said that when we see the castle for the first time each trip, we think "I am home."

6.) Costumed characters generally freak me out and I avoid them like the plague...but Disney characters do not.

7.) I can absolutely skip Animal Kingdom.

8.) I plan imaginary vacations....they ususally involve me being a multi-millionaire!


----------



## Alice in Oz

I've been a lurker for 10months
I have only been to Euro Disney
I will block people with my body when they are trying to push in
I have spent 7hrs straight reading trip reports


----------



## Alice in Oz

Oh and one year ago at Disneyland Paris (Euro disney) There was a snow storm and my boyfriend didn't have a jacket and was wet and freezing but I continued to push him around the park until he (shivering) finally laid down the law and said he was getting hypothermia and was going back to the hotel with or without me


----------



## TokyoDina

The only ride in any Fantasyland (cause I've been to Tokyo Disneyland, Disneyland and Walt Disney World) I've ever been to is "It's a Small World" I refuse to ride anything else there.  Maybe in the future when I have kids that might change but for now....I feel there are much more bigger and better rides to be taking on.


----------



## Kfyr23

I have to ride the TTA every time I go to Magic Kingdom.

I secretly sing the song in Carousel of Progress even when I am not on the ride.

I get super sick if I ride the Teacups.

I am scared to ride the Tower of Terror and always blame the long line for not riding it.


----------



## cbg1027

I don't like kids.

When I'm at Disney, they become cute and I'm not bothered by them.


----------



## bballdiva

cbg1027 said:


> I don't like kids.
> 
> When I'm at Disney, they become cute and I'm not bothered by them.



haha I totally agree!!! I should have put that one in mine!!!


----------



## chelleb1974

First, I read through this entire thread (ok, maybe that's not a DISboard secret, lol) and it took me more hours than I will admit too, lol.

I have never seen (at least not that I remember) a Disney animated movie and have no desire to see any.

Turkey legs - just weird and look alien to me, lol.

Never had a dole whip - just don't get it.

Don't get pin trading either.

Slept through Nemo show in AK.

Jack Sparrow *swoons*.

I think Tink has become *****-ish.

I was one of *those* "parents" when my friend's daughter declared in Season's Food Court that she hated the US and wished she didn't live here.  She had a fascination with Japan and was mad we couldn't eat in the restaurant there.  I read her the riot act a little too loud and I'm not sure how many people heard.  It was just her and I on the trip, btw.

Pop Century is my favorite and don't really want to ever stay anywhere else.

I think a solo trip to Disney would be great, but I'd get bored and lonely after a day alone.

I bought myself a Pal Mickey as a birthday present to myself on my trip in 08 to celebrate my 34th Birthday.

My absolute favorite parade is the Dreams Come True Parade.  I sing along and end up crying every time, because to me every trip to WDW is a Dream Come True.

Never been to DL.  Want to go someday, but fear I will be dissappointed compared to WDW.

I have a charm bracelet with a charm for every trip I've taken (hotel charm), and where it everyday when at WDW.

I've never park-hopped, but pay for the option every time.

Only have 1 regret about Disneyland Paris - was too embarassed to be the only adult on rides so didn't go on any, just walked around the park then to Chef Mickey's for dinner.

Everytime I go I think "I don't care about rain, it's hot and I won't put the poncho on" but am the first to run for cover to dig out my poncho or jacket.

I collect the small Mickey "beanies" and own about 75 of them.  They are displayed around by bedroom, and approx 20 or so are still in a bag in my closet from 2008 because I have no room to display them.

I usually go with my best friend, and would seriously worry about having a good time with anyone else.

I've re-used my resort mugs once.  July and September 08 because it was only 7 weeks apart.

I always think *this trip* I"m going to go back and swim at the hotel for an hour or so, and never do.

I paid $200 for the full day behind the scenes tour and don't regret a penny of it.

Don't really care if I get married in WDW but would like to go on my honeymoon.


----------



## BLTLDZ

indians3452 said:


> I dont tell my guy friends I'm a disney fanatic. I just feel weird about it. God I love disney though.



TOO funny!!  My fiance doesn't care...should I be worried??


----------



## cbg1027

bballdiva said:


> haha I totally agree!!! I should have put that one in mine!!!



Maybe it's because we magically turn in to kids ourselves when we're there? 



chellebourbeau said:


> I've never park-hopped, but pay for the option every time.
> 
> I've re-used my resort mugs once.  July and September 08 because it was only 7 weeks apart.



I think you more than paid for your resort mug with the unused hoppers!


----------



## CrazyDuck

I think the "Give a day - Get a day" is a stupid promotion.  When you volunteer and expect something in return it's not really volunteering.  Now if the program was called "Give a day - Give a day" where you volunteer then Disney donates a ticket to some charity on your behalf then it could be called "volunteering".  I doubt it would be as popular though....


----------



## PirateMel

CrazyDuck said:


> I think the "Give a day - Get a day" is a stupid promotion.  When you volunteer and expect something in return it's not really volunteering.  Now if the program was called "Give a day - Give a day" where you volunteer then Disney donates a ticket to some charity on your behalf then it could be called "volunteering".  I doubt it would be as popular though....



Part of the promotion is that you can donate the pass if you want to.  So all the AP holders can get the benefit of volunteering and sharing the magic with someone else.


----------



## BLTLDZ

I LOVE this thread  

Here are mine:

I LOVE LOVE LOVE The Haunted Mansion....

I really do not care for animal kingdom, at all.  I've tried to enjoy it, but I don't 

I cry during every firework show, especially wishes.

I don't understand how people can hate disney

I love to eat lavish dinners while in disney, and will spend HOURS reading reviews, and make it my full time job to pick the restaurants

I CANNOT STAND It's a small world...We got stuck two years ago on it, and I thought my head would explode!! "It's a small world after all"  over and over for a half hour!!!  

MNSSHP is my FAVORITE


----------



## Muppet_Girl

After 7 trips...

I've never been to Tom Sawyer Island

I've never went on Rafiki's planet watch

I've never seen the  Lights, Motor, Action show.

I'm still afraid of the cast members at the Haunted Mansion...I mean creepy butlers and maids

I love Journey into Imagination...I'll admit I loved the original more, but I still love this one

Jim Henson's Muppet 3D is hands down my favorite ride...I feel like I'm on a pilgrimage every time I go :

My heart still pounds the first time I walk down Main Street each trip


----------



## DisneySweetheart

Mine are REALLY bad....

I bought my son one of the expensive monorail sets....because *I* wanted it.  

I once put together a Disney trip for my husband's whole family.  I made a strict schedule and told my DH that I would leave his pregnant sister behind if she couldn't keep up. 

....and others that I am just to ashamed to say.


----------



## GRUMPY PIRATE

I went with DW to Anaheim to a confrence for her work. I went to Disneyland during the day, and went to Pixie Hollow to meet Tinkerbell!


----------



## SunnyP4Disney

I'd rather go to Blizzard Beach or Typhoon Lagoon than into the main parks...


----------



## suorkaterina

It will always be Wedway People Mover and MGM to me. They can't make me call it anything else.


----------



## Poohbug

I really don't care what they do with Mickey and Minnie's houses.  Or for the whole of ToonTown for that matter.  I always skipped it anyway.

Meet and greets are a waste of time but at least they keep the lines shorter for the actual rides.  I can't imagine waiting in all those lines to meet characters.

Disclaimer:  I might wait in a short line to see Phineas and Ferb and Perry.


----------



## Bethpremier

My turn!

1. I HATE dolewhips and turkey legs. 

2. Never seen fantasmic and really dont care to

3. LOVE the animal kingdom park almost as much as the magic kingdom

4. We sorta have to special order a cake now whenever we go to Disney regardless of if we are celebrating anything or not.  They are just too darn good to pass up

5. If I cant do a character breakfast it ruins my trip

6. Passing through the Disney World sign as you drive up turns me into a 5 year old.

I have more but just cant think of them all right now.


----------



## PirateMel

suorkaterina said:


> It will always be Wedway People Mover and MGM to me. They can't make me call it anything else.



I love it !


----------



## Kasey Fan 05

I love this!
 1. I loved Alien Encounter and think it would have been better placed at HS
 2. I could drink the Lemon Citron slush from France every day (but that might make me an alcoholic)
 3. I hate waiting for people to load their camper-sized strollers onto the buses. Do you really need to wait the the bus is stopped to START unloading and folding it down??? 
 4. On our last trip, my boyfriend and I went to the vet clinic at AK every morning to see what was on the schedule for the day, and plan to on our next trip.
 5. The only reason I go to MK is for MNSSHP or MVMCP


----------



## exnortherner

I have always loved the Carousel of Progress.  It makes me feel warm and fuzzy, like going home for the holidays.

I would love to live on Main Street and be able to look out my window and watch the families moving up and down the street.  

I hate the '50s Prime Time Cafe.  I never felt comfortable with the waitresses nonsense.

Getting tired of Indiana Jones stunt show.  Would love to see something fresh.

Never understood AK.  Does it want to be a Disney theme park or a zoo.  I am not sure it is suceeding as either.

I have never gotten the Swiss Family Treehouse.  But I have a secret liking for the Tiki Birds.  Go figure!


----------



## A-Jay

DisneySweetheart said:


> Mine are REALLY bad....
> 
> I bought my son one of the expensive monorail sets....because *I* wanted it.



I don't have any children of my own yet, but I plan on buying one of these for myself 



suorkaterina said:


> It will always be Wedway People Mover and MGM to me. They can't make me call it anything else.



Me too. What gives them the right to go changing thing s around on us 



exnortherner said:


> Never understood AK.  Does it want to be a Disney theme park or a zoo.  I am not sure it is suceeding as either.!



"It's Notazoo"


----------



## EvilQueenT

i still call mk "disney" cuz that's all there was when we started going. 
i think most of the food at mgm (can't get into calling it dhs) stinks.
ak feels like icky dirty disney (needs a bath dirty not the other kind of dirty).
we've brought rum into mk and it makes those dole whips a WHOLE lot better.


----------



## EvilQueenT

oh... and i've recently told my granddaughter (5 year old...who i've taken 4 or 5 times already) that i was going out of town for work but went to disney with all adults.


----------



## citcatt1

It will always be the Wedway People Mover and MGM to me too! And speaking of MGM I don't like it...and I don't like Animal Kingdom either, I don't really know why...in fact the last visit to the world in November I didn't visit either of them. I love the Magic Kingdom....except for Toontown, but it's good for the little ones I guess. I also love Epcot...but I liked the old Illuminations better than the one they have now. I also liked the way Downtown Disney (Pleasure Island) used to be.


----------



## EvilQueenT

have to agree that the loss of pleasure island sure did put a hurt on the adult disney goers.


----------



## captainj

OMG! OMG! OMG! I have to show this to you guys!!  My birthday was Sunday and my DH was really upset because his gift for me wasn't finished yet.  He is a wire jewelry artist and he has been incredibly busy lately.  ANYWAY, I just got my birthday gift and I am in tears!! 






Do you recognize that red Mickey head inside??







Yep, it is confetti from our last night in Disney at the Wishes Dessert Party!  DH had collected it off of the table when I wasn't looking to make me a pendant with!   He even put a hidden Mickey in the bail (not really hidden, but you know what I mean!)  

 He usually makes pendants from people's flowers (prom, wedding, funerals, etc.) but said he didn't want to get arrested for picking flowers in Disney World!  

Anyway, he is the sweetest DH in the world (right now) and I had to share with everyone I know who will appreciate it!


.


----------



## vermontgirl

That is TRES COOL!  what a sweetie!  Is he taking orders?  

Happy Belated Birthday!



captainj said:


> OMG! OMG! OMG! I have to show this to you guys!!  My birthday was Sunday and my DH was really upset because his gift for me wasn't finished yet.  He is a wire jewelry artist and he has been incredibly busy lately.  ANYWAY, I just got my birthday gift and I am in tears!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you recognize that red Mickey head inside??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it is confetti from our last night in Disney at the Wishes Dessert Party!  DH had collected it off of the table when I wasn't looking to make me a pendant with!   He even put a hidden Mickey in the bail (not really hidden, but you know what I mean!)
> 
> He usually makes pendants from people's flowers (prom, wedding, funerals, etc.) but said he didn't want to get arrested for picking flowers in Disney World!
> 
> Anyway, he is the sweetest DH in the world (right now) and I had to share with everyone I know who will appreciate it!
> 
> 
> .


----------



## Dizmom0923

suorkaterina said:


> It will always be Wedway People Mover and MGM to me. They can't make me call it anything else.



Yay...me too!!!!


----------



## sandynd

Our first trip to the world last year, we bought the DxDP and then spent the first 2 days miserable because we couldn't find the restaurants (too well disguised as attractions) We literally ate one meal a day because I had ADRs  next time I need a map of where the restaurants are - we couldn't even figure out the QS's.


----------



## sdemore

Love this thread!

Ok, so I absolutely hate the Cali Grill, had lousy service, lousy food, and noiseir than a public cafeteria.  This was supposed to be our one romantic night w/o the kids, yuk

Parades are BORING, except Spectomagic.

Never had a DoleWhip Float but intend on fixing that this trip.

Love planning ADRs with no kids this time.

Could completely skip toontown.

On the quiet side and never know what to do with characters when they approach, so I try to avoid them.


----------



## imsoscared

ive eaten at  almost every one of the resturants, except i tend to not eat a real breakfast. still havent tried the tonga toast...


----------



## bopper

Kell-Bell said:


> I love this thread!!! Its so funny!
> 
> * Turkey legs freak me out
> 
> Kelly




I totally agree!  I am not a caveman...I don't want to eat one of those things!

Also, I have never seen "Wishes"...my DH always wants to leave to "beat the traffic"


----------



## numericdata

oh....how funny, well i have no shameful experience on the disney board, infect i have so many good and unique memories of disney journey , we all were together had create too much fun , ya  it was very funny moment when we all were sitting together and try to pull the legs of each othere,so that's what fun is all aboutoh....what a beautiful journey that was...


----------



## nanncy

its awsome


----------



## Crossbar

I've never seen the Jungle Book! SHHH


----------



## TinkDVC

This thread is great!  

1. I don't understand the appeal of turkey legs!
2. LOVE, LOVE, LOVE Haunted Mansion.  It is the first ride I get on every time I go to the Magic Kingdom.
3. I've never tried one of those ice creme Mickey heads on a stick.
4. I really enjoyed the thrill rides at Disneyland Paris.


----------



## dreamer03

Dizmom0923 said:


> Yay...me too!!!!



me as well.


----------



## ebtbmom

This is fun! 

1. Being on the Dis is a shameful secret to me. I just got back (on 15th) from my 5th Disney trip since 2004 and I swore to myself and DH (not that he really cares and he enjoys laughing at my lack of self control) that I was going to break the habit. I've been on almost everyday since I got back and I'm trying to find an extra job (nurse) to pay for either a solo or me and DS an Oct trip for Halloween. What will it take for me to stop? I need a support group or something. 

2. I don't get Cinderella, her house is great, but her hair and voice drive me insane.

3. I sometimes get disgruntled that they seem to ignore many of their characters in the parks and totally overexpose others. 

4. While I like the parades, I'm not into the new block party thing they seem to be doing. I don't want to participate, I just like sitting by and being entertained while they do the work.

5. Finally, the only thing that I have ever been disappointed by at Disney is the food. I like Le Cellier and Blue Bayou at DL, but other than that TS meals to me have not been good.


----------



## julayla

* I didn't think the Expedition Everest ride was that great. Great stuff to look at when you're waiting in line, though.

* In fact, Animal Kingdom is probably my least favorite DW park. Even if it is pretty.

* But the Dinosaur ride scares me in a good way.

* Carousel of Progress is probably my favorite MK attraction.

* I wish I'd bought three or four Donald Duck T-shirts instead of one.

* I'd probably wear a Pixar or Disney-related T-shirt almost every day if I wasn't worried about people thinking I'm a complete loony.

* I find It's a Small World surreal, but oddly compelling.

* Scooters and strollers make me anxious. I'm always expected to be run over.

* I fantasize about staying at Disney World for two or more weeks at one of the luxury resorts.

* I'm really tired of the fluffy princess merchandise.

* I think I'd have loads of fun on a solo Disney trip.

* Never been to Disney Land, except when I was still in the womb.

* I don't want to have my picture taken with the costumed characters. I don't want them anywhere near me, thank you, they're freaky. Unless I can see their faces, like Mary Poppins or something, then that's OK.


----------



## HARVEYSGIRL

On my next trip I have 7 character meals planned and we are going WITHOUT the kids


----------



## Poppinsme

I love riding the "Merry Go Round".


----------



## EvilQueenT

the older i get the more fun i have going without kids... my children are young adults and i now have a granddaughter (just turned 6) so it's not like i don't have kids to go with. and i totally get the character dinner shame... you're not alone.


----------



## keltshan

The Only Thing I Got Out Of Toy Story Mania Was Carpal Tunnel


----------



## MeganFyne

Every time my boyfriend spots a new Disney World app on my iPhone I tell him it was free. I'm lying 80% of the time. 

Hey, it's my money!


----------



## ClockWork23

Bay Lake was a huge let down...Cast very unfriendly and not very DVC like...No "Welcome Home"...Beach Club way better

My wife and I have to say goodbye to the Castle every trip before packing to go home

Star Wars weekend RULES

My eight month old son can't get enough MMCH(Mickey Mouse Club House) "OH TOODLES!!!"

I don't feel I'm in Disney till I see my first bus.

I can't get enough Mickey Premium Bars...mmm mmm mmm

My wife and I have been on property combined over 250 times


----------



## DisneyCaliCouple

I didn't like the Finding Nemo Musical. I thought I would, but I found it weird.

My boyfriend and I went on the little roller coaster in Toon Town by ourselves...no kids. And it was fun. lol


----------



## ebtbmom

DisneyCaliCouple said:


> I didn't like the Finding Nemo Musical. I thought I would, but I found it weird.
> 
> My boyfriend and I went on the little roller coaster in Toon Town by ourselves...no kids. And it was fun. lol



I totally agree about Nemo, DH actually fell asleep and was snoring softly during it!


----------



## bullwinkl

Our shameful secret is the bar tab at Jellyrolls...just absolutely SHAMEFUL.


----------



## buzyanne

I am a non secret, secret Disney manic.  I have been in love with Disney since i was @ 3 and lived around Carlsbad CA  and went to Disney at least once a month.   I was hooked then.    I love Pirates I remember from when I was little.  I also remember the Tiki Room.  My Step Dad always tricked me in CA because the story had the tiki gods making it rain.  He always said we had to go home.  I always fell for it.  Silly me.   And  I remember the Pirates from when we went back for a visit as my mom was pregant and could not ride and I threw a fit about how the 1st time she was pregant with my sister and now she was pregant again and it was not fair that she could not ride the best ride.


----------



## Sugardimples

I like Beverly.


----------



## 10_Kyle_10

sugardimples said:


> i like beverly.



+1


----------



## babyrich

I've never seen Illuminations, I plan to each trip; but than decide not to wait. 

I hate crowds.

Sorry parents, but some part of me wishes there was adults only day.

Would knock over anyone to get a picture with Eeyore.

Never had a Dole Whip... I'm not even sure what it is; but I hear alot about it.


----------



## E-Stop

when i die, i have made plans to have some of my ashes spread around the parks.   Sorry, i don't think this one can be topped.


----------



## CrazyDuck

E-Stop said:


> when i die, i have made plans to have some of my ashes spread around the parks.   Sorry, i don't think this one can be topped.



Reminds me of an article I was reading when they talked about people spreading their loved ones ashes in the water of the POTC ride.  The engineer was joking that since they drain the water every few months that their loved ones ashes we probably now at the orange county sewer treatment plant.


----------



## calypso726

E-Stop said:


> when i die, i have made plans to have some of my ashes spread around the parks.   Sorry, i don't think this one can be topped.



That makes two of us then.


----------



## cbg1027

E-Stop said:


> when i die, i have made plans to have some of my ashes spread around the parks.   Sorry, i don't think this one can be topped.





calypso726 said:


> That makes two of us then.



There have been some threads in the past about that, and it's a big no-no. So if it's done, you would asking a relative to do something that might be illegal and could get them kicked out of Disney.


----------



## leebee

Hate Stitch, hate Nemo... and ditto for Splash Mountain!
I MUCH prefer going without DH  (which actually is fine by him);
IASW doesn't bother me at all! Whooda thunkit??


----------



## Joie

I dont think Toy Story Mania is worth the 2 1/2 hours wait time. 
I've been to WDW over 20 times in my 33 years of life and I've only seen fantasmic once in 2008. 
I've never done the pangani exploation trail, Nemo show, or Rafiki's planet watch
Never had a dole whip
At DHS I've never gone to one man's dream-it doesn't interest me


----------



## DisneyTravelers2008

I love the Animal Kingdom Lodge...but really don't like that park AT ALL...it is like an expensive zoo.


----------



## wdwmickey

I love Sorcerer Mickey so much I have him tattooed on my ankle 
I've never had a Mickey ice cream bar (plan to in March)
I hate Tinkerbell!!!!!
POFQ is my favorite resort 
I love TTA and COP


----------



## Eraina

My dream Disney vacation (me and 3 friends) costs approximately $20,000 (and that's staying at a value resort for the vast majority of the time).

I have spent way too much time calculating the above fact.

When I was seven, I was _terrified_ of the Haunted Mansion!!!  And now, of course, it's my favorite ride.

I actually bought one of those giant 4-foot Jack dolls.  

I've never eaten at Le Cellier.

I don't really like taking pictures with the characters.  (That makes me the designated photographer!)

I find the Finding Nemo rides kind of bland.

I've definitely thought about the ashes-spreading thing!  My dream ashes-spreading attraction is (of course) the Haunted Mansion...It'd just look like extra dust there, right?   I know it can get you in trouble, though.  Not wanting to get my friends in trouble, it's something I'd do myself--if I could...but there's a big dilemma there of course


----------



## twotoohappy

bullwinkl said:


> Our shameful secret is the bar tab at Jellyrolls...just absolutely SHAMEFUL.



I have the same shameful secret


----------



## Mky4Life

I have to close my eyes for most of The Haunted Mansion ride....
The turkey legs freak me out too...people look like cannibals eating them- but I have never tried one!


----------



## RockinDisney

-Never been to Tom Sawyer Island
-Don't get the whole Turkey leg thing
-Really Really don't get the Soarin or Mission space Hype-- ??? Thought I was going to love them so much that each time I go to the parks I go on them again and am disappointed over and over again
-Love watching Illuminations
-Fantasmic makes me tear up


----------



## SPHB ILU

I got on a bus at Typhoon Lagoon without my family and got lost for a few hours. I was four years old.


----------



## PeterPan09

Not a Tinkerbell fan...yeah, I like watching her fly from the Castle at the start of Wishes but if that's the only time I saw her I'd be cool with that.

Never been on the Stitch ride, don't care if I ever do. 

Had ONE Dole Whip in my life and that was quite enough, thank you.


----------



## thegib95

I never went to PI

I am really going to miss McD at DTD

I have never Seen Sleeping Beauty


----------



## EvilQueenT

don't like tom sawyers island
don't like illuminations
will only do spaceship earth if i need an air conditioning break and a place i can  nap with my feet up
i get irritated with the psycho parents with strollers that don't apologize when they hit you with them
i hate rude people who let their kids run around nice restaurants and yes even at wdw (and yes i'm a parent of 2 now grown children and have 1 grandchild so i know how to take children out to dinner so parents don't get huffy... get your kids under control)
i love character meals even without my kids with me
i lied to my granddaughter and told her i was going out of town for work when i took my last all adult wdw trip because i took her for a two day trip but went with my sister for 4.


----------



## lojikal1

-- DW and I enjoy Phineas and Ferb more than our kids and we sing the theme song at the top of our lungs.

-- I watch Wizards of Waverly Place (and blame it on being too lazy to change the channel)

-- I made my whole family go on ToT even though they were all scared silly (and my then DS3 ended up loving it while my then DS6 cried)

-- I've wanted to go to WDW since I was no more than 3 or 4... but I made my first trip as a 31 year old man... and enjoyed it more than my children did!


----------



## DISNEY*lover

- I despise Stitch (the character, movie & ride).
- While staying at WDW I _have_ to watch that annoying long haired brunette on the park. She is incredibly annoying yet I watch that _everytime_.
- The first time I ever rode Mission: Space I almost vomit and passed out, literally. My BF at the time had to keep poking me to prevent me from passing out.
- Tonga Toast makes me want to throw up.
- Add me to the turkey leg phobia. Makes me sick just thinking about it.
- Teacups make me sick.
- DH thinks I dislike EPCOT (which I did at first) but it's secretly growing on me. Shhh!
- I am absolutely terrified of ToT. The first time I rode it as we were rising up I screamed "I want my Mommy!" and DH and his cousin still make fun of me to this day. I refuse to go back on it.
- I look forward to the Monorail, People Mover, and Space Mountain the most at every trip.
- I too wish Pleasure Island was for adults only but it's closed now. 
- HM scares me. Seriously...no kidding.
- I dislikes Illuminations but DH is obsessed with it.
- We usually spend 1/2 day at HS and 1/2 at AK and the rest of our trip is for MK and EPCOT.
- I like to hang out by the Cool Station for about 10 mins. while we're at EPCOT and watch people try Beverly and laugh at their reaction.
- TSM is a cool ride but not work the 2 hr. wait.
- I too would like my ashes spread at WDW...illegal I know.

I know I have more but I can't think of them right now.


----------



## GrumpyCAdad

I have yet to see Up or Princess and the Frog. We never see movies in the theater.

I love Cosmic rays. And Liberty Tree Tavern. 

I enjoy WDW more than my kids do...which drives the wife crazy! I always say we are there for the kids but once we get inside a park, it's usually "we go where I want to go."


----------



## devilsgirl538

*Add me to the adults only day...or week hehehehe
*I've never seen any of the Pirates movies but absolutely love Captain Jack
*I have no idea what the C.o.Progress is 
*I'm terrified when I ride ToT but do it every time I'm at MGM
*Kim Possible missions at EPCOT are really cool
*Snow White's voice annoys me
*Love the feeling walking out of my hotel room each morning that I'm there. I have days where I leave my place and have the "this kind of feels like a Disney morning"....especially in the summer when its 85 with 100% humidity at 7am.


----------



## kennyshafard

Mickey's voice annoys me!


----------



## LadySiren

Here are my Disney confessions
I read ALL 69 pages in this thread, LOL
I always kind of scratched my head over Canada being one of the countries represented at EPCOT. When I found out as an adult that it was included, my first thought was, "What are they gonna put in there, a Tim Horton's?" Canadians, please don't hate me
I absolutely. LOVE Dole Whip - it must be something to do with the fact that I'm Hawaiian (I love Lilo & Stitch and the Tiki Room, too)
I really disliked DTD and haven't been back since my first visit; I think. I'm one of those people who prefer the timeless innocence of the MK
I am a coaster fanatic who finds most of Disney's "thrill" rides to be just. "meh"
I miss the classic Disney attractions like "Journey to Inner Space" and "America Sings" (also, it will always be the. "people mover" to me)
:


----------



## LadySiren

Oops, have a couple more to add:


I tear up over Disney movies and music (old-school, not HSM, Hannah, etc.)
I love. IASW, mostly because I have precious memories of my late father taking me on it as a child 
AK and HS are my least fave parks
I adore POC and the HM
I once cracked up a CM that I didn't know could see me - we'd walked to what we thought was a secluded spot to rest for a bit - by simulating a certain...oral adult act with a chocolate-covered banana 

Also, apologies for typos - I'm posting from my phone. Love this thread!


----------



## TLCdisneyfan

I'm afraid of 3D shows.  I was thrilled when Its Tough to be a Bug broke down last time my sister talked me into going on it.  I even cringe in Muppets 3d


----------



## plutotek

I grew up going to Disneyland, so my first shameful secret is that I was less than enamored with MK the first time (longer walk times between attractions).  Having been just 3x (4th this Dec), it's grown on me.  

My other 2 secrets aren't so shameful:

I believe IASW was a failed attempt at world domination

and

I collect pins because of the designs or memories they bring back.


----------



## dansamy

I hate the Tower of Terror. If I wanted to ride in a broken elevator, I could stay home and go to work!


----------



## Cdn Gal

I am a proud Canadian but I hate the Canadian pavilion.  There is not one First Nation person in it!!    What is that all about??


----------



## sunny_stace

Cdn Gal said:


> I am a proud Canadian but I hate the Canadian pavilion.  There is not one First Nation person in it!!    What is that all about??



I don't hate it, but I have to agree that it's not really an accurate portrait of our country!  I think it could have been more well-rounded in several respects!


----------



## mrtoffee

I will never understand why disney built the european park in Paris, it's to cold in the winter, the french are rude and they didn't even want it.  Spain would have been a better idea me thinks.  Rant over


----------



## TLCdisneyfan

I just don't get Soarin'.  What's the big deal?


----------



## eyor44

TLCdisneyfan said:


> I just don't get Soarin'.  What's the big deal?




I can't stand the fake scents. 

Disney secret:
I love IASW, the people mover and Carousel of Progress. 

Although I did fall asleep in there late one very cold night while waiting for DS to ride Space Mountain. A CM had to wake me up when it was time to close the ride. When they discovered me asleep, they left me in that room by myself and I went round and round for almost 30 minutes.


----------



## RockinDisney

TLCdisneyfan said:


> I just don't get Soarin'.  What's the big deal?



I am SO with you


----------



## chelle050608

Ok so here goes.

1. I am a little scared of the cast members on tot and hm. they creep me out. love the rides though

2. I get really excited months before i even go which is how i found this board and half to search out things to remind me of past trips and anticipation.

3. i love the monsters inc. laugh floor

4. i don't like SGE and miss alien encounter even if it wasn't very disney.

5. I like carousel of progress and make my husband go everytime even though he could do without.

6.i like the fire safety game at epcot in one of the innovations i believe

Well i think that is all for now


----------



## Daphne

the water parks gross me out


----------



## Daphne

oh I once left the stroller with the baby in it to run across the walk to get a picture with Belle!


----------



## Stacy's a freak

ddgckg said:


> i don't like the ''new'' song in the carousel of progress. To me, it will always be ''the best time of our lives''!!!


 
amen!


----------



## goodfaerie

I absolutely despise watching parades, but would love to be IN one.


----------



## Ashbiez

I absolutely HATE Soarin'. Last trip we made a special trip to Epcot just for it and were so disappointed. Its just a big iMax screen with feet dangling in your face. 

I also can't stand the princesses. I know they are classics, but they're annoying. Give me Lion King, Bug's Life and any other animal movie any day!

After working in a kid's clothing store that played Toy Story & Toy Story 2 on repeat in the play area EVERY. SINGLE. DAY... I hate the movies - but I love everything based on them. Go figure! (super stoked for TSMM!!)


----------



## Mellby

I don't know if this is shameful, but I'd love to live in the Haunted Mansion


----------



## WizardLarz

Mellby said:


> I don't know if this is shameful, but I'd love to live in the Haunted Mansion



If it was a real House, I would want to Own it too!


----------



## bumble

The only reason I ride "Small World' is for the air conditioning and because DD loves the ride.


----------



## jwo1976

LadySiren said:


> Here are my Disney confessions
> I always kind of scratched my head over Canada being one of the countries represented at EPCOT. When I found out as an adult that it was included, my first thought was, "What are they gonna put in there, a Tim Horton's?" Canadians, please don't hate me
> 
> :



Tim Horton's would be awesome!!!!


----------



## Poohbug

I don't get why everyone thinks MK is the best park and they have to go there first.  It is usually the last park that I visit.


----------



## Ackermom

That is too funny, I like Beverly, too!


10_Kyle_10 said:


> +1


----------



## Ackermom

PyxiiDustt said:


> Oooh this is such a good idea
> 
> 1. I could spend my whole trip shopping and taking pictures (my sister and I like photoshoots lol), rather then going on rides.
> 2. I don't like Dole Whips.
> 3. I think Peter Pan is not worth the 45 minute/1 hour wait it usually has (and according to my mother, I thought that when I was like 6 too..., not just now).
> 4. I have my entire wedding planned for WDW, and I don't even have a serious boyfriend, and I can't see myself as ever getting married, but I want my DFTW soooo bad.
> 
> Uhmmm, I probably have more I just can't think of them right now.



That is soooo funny--my 20 yr old DD already is planning her Disney Wedding and she has yet to find a boyfriend.  I think she has her priorities straight!


----------



## PyxiiDustt

Ackermom said:


> That is soooo funny--my 20 yr old DD already is planning her Disney Wedding and she has yet to find a boyfriend.  I think she has her priorities straight!



I'm glad you think she's got her priorities straight... My mom thinks I'm crazy that I've got it all planned. She's always like... "You may want to find a boyfriend first."

Oh well. I'm glad someone out there understands it


----------



## WDWGeek1971

I am cheap, so if I think I can save more than a couple of bucks I'll do some crazy things.

Last month I was on a trip to Tennessee for a weekend with the girls.  I've been pricing resorts for the annual pilgrimage to the Epcot International Food & Wine Festival.  So I tacked two nights onto the outing with the girls and I booked a flight to Orlando.  I stayed two nights at POFQ and booked a Bounce Back offer.  I managed to get a 1 bedroom villa at the Boardwalk Inn for the last week of October at 45% off.  I've tried waiting, in the past, to get a good deal at the Beach Club or Boardwalk once the AP deals for October are announced, but by then not only are there no good rates for those Epcot resorts, but there aren't even any rooms left!  So, we're all set for the Boardwalk Inn Villas for Food & Wine at a price I'm willing to pay.  Now I have to figure out how to tell hubbie how I managed the discount! ;-)

The trick was booking before the 7 month window as a cash guest.  Waiting until the non-home resort guests can book has always been a real problem.  I don't mind staying elsewhere on property, but for F&W it's really nice to be able to stroll in and out of Epcot on a whim.

Oh, while I was at WDW in Februrary, I spent a lot of time riding Toy Story Midway Mania over and over again.  The waits weren't bad and I had a book to read on my Kindle iPhone application.  A very nice way to steal "me-time" and accomplish a goal.  Might not be so shameful, but until now, it was a secret!

- janet


----------



## WDWGeek1971

mrtoffee said:


> I will never understand why disney built the european park in Paris, it's to cold in the winter, the french are rude and they didn't even want it.  Spain would have been a better idea me thinks.  Rant over



I was surprised that so long as they went with the less than nice weather they didn't choose Germany.  Mickey is the man in Germany!  And the beer is good, too. ;-)


----------



## WDWGeek1971

Stacy's a freak said:


> I have never seen DUMBO!
> 
> Anyone else?



I've seen Dumbo.  I also have Dumbo on my iPhone.  I'm silly, you're probably just under 30! ;-)


----------



## WDWGeek1971

bumble said:


> The only reason I ride "Small World' is for the air conditioning and because DD loves the ride.



I don't think that's a shameful secret.  I think it is probably why most people ride it.  Personally, I like it because it was my Dad's favorite ride and he is no longer alive to enjoy it.  So someone has to enjoy it for him.


----------



## FunSunDisney

I just read this post for the first time. I could really identify with so many things and many made me giggle.

1.  I would love to live in the Haunted House in MK, as well as Paris and United Kingdom in Epcot.

2. I would also like to live on the farm on the Living with the Land with the thundertorm nearby. It's such a relaxing feeling when you go by.

3.  I also find the scene with the computer being created in the garage on a summer's night relaxining Spaceship Earth. The crickets and the mood make me nostaligic for summers when I was young (although I never hung out in a garage lol).

4.  I enjoy leaving my hotel in the morning and sitting at the bus stop. It's nice to know a whole day of fun is head. It's the only time I don't mind waiting for a bus.

5.  When I stay at my hotel near DTD, I like to hear the elevator open and shutting and the little bell from my room. It makes me feel like I am on vacation. lol

6.  I love the music as you approach Epcot. It makes me happy I am there. It's my favorite park.

7.  I love to rest and enjoy the air conditioning at Universe of Energy and wish Disny would do a full dinosaur ride like that.

8. I like when indoor moving rides "freeze" or stop moving and you get to sit there in the cool darkness. I especially like it on the Haunted House (cemetary scene) and the Spaceship Earth (moon scene) when you are stuck going backwards downhill. That feels good on my back! LOL

9. I am addicted to caramel corn, caramel apples, and the roasted nuts in MK.

10. HS is my least favorite park. I am surprised they haven't done more with it. The sky could be the limit with movie themes and creativity.

11.  I hate getting stuck around parades.

12.  I like watching the lady who does the top ten things at the park on the TV in the hotel, even though I have seen it a million times. It makes me feel like it's "vacation time". 

13. I go to Disney two to three times a year, but still take a ton of pictures everytime and never get bored with it.

14. I love the Pirate Ride as well as being in line leading up to it with the music playing and the cool air and the feel of the dungeon.

15.  Saving my best for last lol, one time on TOT, the drop took me by such surprise, that instinctually I reached down quickly to grab something to hold onto, and I am pretty sure I grabbed the man's crotch next to me. LOL OOPS!


----------



## Kelsey In Wonderland

I REALLY don't like Splash Mountain. I hate that feeling of falling out of my seat! Every time we go I avoid it at all costs. I went on it once and hopefully never again! I _love_ rollercoasters, but I'm just plain scared of Splash Mountain.


----------



## TStrickland01

Shameful secret is that I still have character photos with Mickey dating back to 1983 and try to get more each time


----------



## lbklyn

FunSunDisney said:


> I just read this post for the first time. I could really identify with so many things and many made me giggle.
> 
> 1.  I would love to live in the Haunted House in MK, as well as Paris and United Kingdom in Epcot.
> 
> 2. I would also like to live on the farm on the Living with the Land with the thundertorm nearby. It's such a relaxing feeling when you go by.
> 
> 3.  I also find the scene with the computer being created in the garage on a summer's night relaxining Spaceship Earth. The crickets and the mood make me nostaligic for summers when I was young (although I never hung out in a garage lol).
> 
> 4.  I enjoy leaving my hotel in the morning and sitting at the bus stop. It's nice to know a whole day of fun is head. It's the only time I don't mind waiting for a bus.
> 
> 5.  When I stay at my hotel near DTD, I like to hear the elevator open and shutting and the little bell from my room. It makes me feel like I am on vacation. lol
> 
> 6.  I love the music as you approach Epcot. It makes me happy I am there. It's my favorite park.
> 
> 7.  I love to rest and enjoy the air conditioning at Universe of Energy and wish Disny would do a full dinosaur ride like that.
> 
> 8. I like when indoor moving rides "freeze" or stop moving and you get to sit there in the cool darkness. I especially like it on the Haunted House (cemetary scene) and the Spaceship Earth (moon scene) when you are stuck going backwards downhill. That feels good on my back! LOL
> 
> 9. I am addicted to caramel corn, caramel apples, and the roasted nuts in MK.
> 
> 10. HS is my least favorite park. I am surprised they haven't done more with it. The sky could be the limit with movie themes and creativity.
> 
> 11.  I hate getting stuck around parades.
> 
> 12.  I like watching the lady who does the top ten things at the park on the TV in the hotel, even though I have seen it a million times. It makes me feel like it's "vacation time".
> 
> 13. I go to Disney two to three times a year, but still take a ton of pictures everytime and never get bored with it.
> 
> 14. I love the Pirate Ride as well as being in line leading up to it with the music playing and the cool air and the feel of the dungeon.
> 
> 15.  Saving my best for last lol, one time on TOT, the drop took me by such surprise, that instinctually I reached down quickly to grab something to hold onto, and I am pretty sure I grabbed the man's crotch next to me. LOL OOPS!



WOW!  Besides #15  You have a way of describing things that makes me want to head to the airport NOW and be at WDW!!! I get the same feeling with alot that you say. Especially the dark rides with the cool air!


----------



## Stacy's a freak

TStrickland01 said:


> Shameful secret is that I still have character photos with Mickey dating back to 1983 and try to get more each time


I agree!  This adult can't wait to get more pictures with characters!


----------



## Stacy's a freak

Alice in Oz said:


> I've been a lurker for 10months
> I have only been to Euro Disney
> I will block people with my body when they are trying to push in
> I have spent 7hrs straight reading trip reports


 Yes!  You body blocker!  That is not shameful in any way


----------



## rhpools

I cry at least once every trip because I am so happy.


----------



## wezee

We almost never go to the MK.


----------



## lbklyn

Okay I think I am ready to post my most shameful.
1. Mickey and Minny do nothing for me. (I understand their significance, but as Characters go......nothing.
2. Never have seen fantasmic.
3. Think those name things in front of Epcot make it look VERY depressing and conjested.  Looks like a Memorial or Cemetary. Hate it. 
4. Cry on Soarin EVERYTIME. By the time I pull it together were almost at DL and I have wasted most of the ride. 
5. Want SO badly to sneak into MK at night and explore EVERYTHING! But going to jail does not appeal to me. 
6. Am in the process of trying to sneak off to WDW for my first solo trip. Feel guilty but I want to do it just ONCE! (I have no small children).
7. I would rather go to WDW than anyplace else. But if it is a beautiful beach location it would be a tie. Just different feeling obviously.
8. Have never been to any table service restaurant at the parks. Except 1breakfast and 2 lunches at CP. 
9. Want to get out of the vehicle in Haunted Mansion and explore. Again, jail does not appeal to me.
10. Do not even care anymore if I get caught at work looking at the Disboards.


----------



## iheartjacksparrow

My list of most shameful Disney Secrets:

1.  Never heard of a dole whip until the disboards and reading Mousejunkies.  I'll have to try one in June when I'm there!
2.  I HATE Stitches Great Escape or whatever it's even called.  It's definetly the worst ride in Disney!
3.  I'm not too fond of Stitch either.....
4.  I'm going to go broke from all my trips to Disney!
5.  I love the rides at HS, but this park is definetly lacking some Disney magic..  
6.  I wish I could tell everyone about my Disney obsession, and I wish people would understand it!!
7.  I'm DYING to see what they do to the LEGENDARY YEARS!!

Hmmm....that's all I can think of for now, if I think of more I'll put them up!


----------



## iwrbnd

lbklyn said:


> Okay I think I am ready to post my most shameful.
> 1. Mickey and Minny do nothing for me. (I understand their significance, but as Characters go......nothing.
> 2. Never have seen fantasmic.
> 3. Think those name things in front of Epcot make it look VERY depressing and conjested.  Looks like a Memorial or Cemetary. Hate it.
> 4. Cry on Soarin EVERYTIME. By the time I pull it together were almost at DL and I have wasted most of the ride.
> 5. Want SO badly to sneak into MK at night and explore EVERYTHING! But going to jail does not appeal to me.
> 6. Am in the process of trying to sneak off to WDW for my first solo trip. Feel guilty but I want to do it just ONCE! (I have no small children).
> 7. I would rather go to WDW than anyplace else. But if it is a beautiful beach location it would be a tie. Just different feeling obviously.
> 8. Have never been to any table service restaurant at the parks. Except 1breakfast and 2 lunches at CP.
> 9. Want to get out of the vehicle in Haunted Mansion and explore. Again, jail does not appeal to me.
> 10. Do not even care anymore if I get caught at work looking at the Disboards.



You need to do #8 and #2!


----------



## iwrbnd

My shameful secret?  I think I like WDW more than my kids!  I take them along as the excuse!


----------



## Stacy's a freak

My latest shameful secret is that I got so excited today because my Chase Disney Visa arrived!  Honestly, I already have a credit card and rarely use it.  I just wanted Mickey's body on my card.  Gosh, I hope Suze Orman doesn't frequent this site!


----------



## Disney MAINEiac

My first trip WDW was when I was 31, we got free tickets of choice to either Orlando or Vegas. I wanted Vegas and went kicking and screaming to Orlando. I loved it and my wife now goes just to humor me. I like it more than the kids as well


----------



## SiAmCrAzY

Ok this is a mix of secrets and secret gripes (because I would never say anything about them outside of this thread!)

~My husband and I have a little game we play when we go to the parks, he started it but now i find myself playing on solo trips 
How long until we spot the first meltdown? It's usually not long at all, I think the record so far is 5 minutes. (and in-case anyone is wondering it is NOT always a child)

~I look for hidden Mickeys out in the real world! 

~I don't like pin sharks either, especially the ones who want you to go buy them specific pins- tricking people is not very magical

~ children on heeleys, or should I say PARENTS who allow their children to take shoes with wheels to a crowded theme park and endanger themselves and others -need to be tripped. I play roller derby and am finding it really hard not to block some of the more annoying older kids. (On a more childish note- I'm not allowed to wear my skates to the park!  so why can they?!) 

~ I Love the Disney channel! (I'm watching Phineas & Ferb right now)

~ My Ipod has 80 gigs of Disney music and podcasts, and on more than one occasion they have saved an annoying coworkers life 

~I have a separate wardrobe for WDW trips 

~ People who ram you with their strollers   drive me crazy! I am not talking accidental. When people do it with empty strollers it's bad, but I think its worse when there is a child inside! How is this responsible parenting? What if the person you are intentionally ramming falls backward onto your kid? GRRRR I actually saw an elderly lady get plowed down by a stroller, the woman pushing it just kept right on going! And the poor lady ended up needing medical attention! At the very least we should be able to shoot these people with paint ball guns- so that others can identify them from a distance and avoid injury.

~ Ok this one may seem strange- but I hate that the merch is the same in every store! If I am in the villains store I want to get villains merch! The place where this bothers me the most is the Muppet Store. Maybe 20 items in there are Muppets the rest is general park merch! As a Muppet fan this frustrates me to no end!

~ I do not like the new HS parade, but I loved stars and motorcars.

~ Rude/angry/unhappy cast-members ruin it for me. I am sorry, I know not everyone is always happy but they are called cast members for a reason,  (dance monkeys! dance  JK) and being impolite should not be an option. I know everyone can have an off day but I noticed this quite allot on my last trip.

~ I am a little obsessed with the animation studio. I will spend an entire day in there drawing 

~ I go to AK just to ride EE over, and over again

~ I like watching Stacey's top 10, but the original was better

~ I plan WDW trips constantly, I am currently planning 3 (April, Aug,Oct)

~ ok this is the  big one- I don't believe my friends when they complain about my frequent trips and tell me they can't afford to take their kids to WDW. Especially when they begin lecturing me about how wrong it is that I go SOLO while they are holding their designer purses or driving brand new luxury cars or telling me about their adult only trips to Vegas. Life is full of choices and priorities and for me a brand new car and designer clothes are not a priorities. But standing on main street facing the train station and watching the reactions of children and adults who are seeing the castle for the first time, crying like a baby during Wishes, and holding my breath as the headless horsemen gallops through the MK , now those are priorities 


Oh my that was quite allot. Sorry, but I feel so much better this is like confession for Disney nuts!


----------



## EvilQueenT

have to say i love to credit card secret lol! 

one of my most shameful secrets or moments was in 2007 my husband and i booked a suite at the gf as a second honeymoon over our anniversary. by the time we arrived (and we only live 2 1/2 hrs away) it was around 1-2pm (not there when the park opened) we went on one ride in the mk and he'd complained so much all day i finally told him to rent a car and go home (we'd driven down in my car). i told him i'd stay the week without him if he didn't straighten up... shameful part is i think i really would have stayed and still enjoyed my one woman second honeymoon. luckily the pixie dust got him and now he's a wdw addict like the rest of us.


----------



## JoShan1719

SiAmCrAzY said:


> Life is full of choices and priorities and for me a brand new car and designer clothes are not a priorities. But standing on main street facing the train station and watching the reactions of children and adults who are seeing the castle for the first time, crying like a baby during Wishes, and holding my breath as the headless horsemen gallops through the MK , now those are priorities



This exactly. Disney is absolutely do-able on a small budget as long as you know what you're doing. And I would much rather sit on the monorail all day than spend $700 on a pair of shoes (I actually know someone who did ths!).


----------



## lbklyn

iwrbnd said:


> You need to do #8 and #2!



I was hopeing someone would encourage me to do #5. 
I am definitly going to go to Fantasmic next time. I would like to try a restaurant but not sure which one. Feel uncomfortable in very fancy ones. More of a surf and turf type of person also.  Comfortable atmosphere. Any suggestions?


----------



## katt789

#1: Basically every time I watch Lilo & Stich I cry (I've also cried in the Lion King & Princess & The Frog


#2: I've actually only every been to DisneyLand, and that was back in 1997, when I was only 7!

#3: As a small child, I had a crush on Tigger...I called him my boyfriend...that's right...not Prince Charming, or Aladdin, or anything...but Tigger..


----------



## babyrich

SiAmCrAzY said:


> Ok this is a mix of secrets and secret gripes (because I would never say anything about them outside of this thread!)
> 
> ~My husband and I have a little game we play when we go to the parks, he started it but now i find myself playing on solo trips
> How long until we spot the first meltdown? It's usually not long at all, I think the record so far is 5 minutes. (and in-case anyone is wondering it is NOT always a child)
> 
> ~I look for hidden Mickeys out in the real world!
> 
> ~I don't like pin sharks either, especially the ones who want you to go buy them specific pins- tricking people is not very magical
> 
> ~ children on heeleys, or should I say PARENTS who allow their children to take shoes with wheels to a crowded theme park and endanger themselves and others -need to be tripped. I play roller derby and am finding it really hard not to block some of the more annoying older kids. (On a more childish note- I'm not allowed to wear my skates to the park!  so why can they?!)
> 
> ~ I Love the Disney channel! (I'm watching Phineas & Ferb right now)
> 
> ~ My Ipod has 80 gigs of Disney music and podcasts, and on more than one occasion they have saved an annoying coworkers life
> 
> ~I have a separate wardrobe for WDW trips
> 
> ~ People who ram you with their strollers   drive me crazy! I am not talking accidental. When people do it with empty strollers it's bad, but I think its worse when there is a child inside! How is this responsible parenting? What if the person you are intentionally ramming falls backward onto your kid? GRRRR I actually saw an elderly lady get plowed down by a stroller, the woman pushing it just kept right on going! And the poor lady ended up needing medical attention! At the very least we should be able to shoot these people with paint ball guns- so that others can identify them from a distance and avoid injury.
> 
> ~ Ok this one may seem strange- but I hate that the merch is the same in every store! If I am in the villains store I want to get villains merch! The place where this bothers me the most is the Muppet Store. Maybe 20 items in there are Muppets the rest is general park merch! As a Muppet fan this frustrates me to no end!
> 
> ~ I do not like the new HS parade, but I loved stars and motorcars.
> 
> ~ Rude/angry/unhappy cast-members ruin it for me. I am sorry, I know not everyone is always happy but they are called cast members for a reason,  (dance monkeys! dance  JK) and being impolite should not be an option. I know everyone can have an off day but I noticed this quite allot on my last trip.
> 
> ~ I am a little obsessed with the animation studio. I will spend an entire day in there drawing
> 
> ~ I go to AK just to ride EE over, and over again
> 
> ~ I like watching Stacey's top 10, but the original was better
> 
> ~ I plan WDW trips constantly, I am currently planning 3 (April, Aug,Oct)
> 
> ~ ok this is the  big one- I don't believe my friends when they complain about my frequent trips and tell me they can't afford to take their kids to WDW. Especially when they begin lecturing me about how wrong it is that I go SOLO while they are holding their designer purses or driving brand new luxury cars or telling me about their adult only trips to Vegas. Life is full of choices and priorities and for me a brand new car and designer clothes are not a priorities. But standing on main street facing the train station and watching the reactions of children and adults who are seeing the castle for the first time, crying like a baby during Wishes, and holding my breath as the headless horsemen gallops through the MK , now those are priorities
> 
> 
> Oh my that was quite allot. Sorry, but I feel so much better this is like confession for Disney nuts!



The headless horseman at MK is one of the best things I have every seen. If that was the entire parade I would not be upset.

My DH and I also look for the first meltdown and you are right, it never takes long to find. One time it was on the plane and it was a mother screaming because the satelite TV kept going out. Its only a 2 1/2 hour flight.


----------



## iheartjacksparrow

iwrbnd said:


> My shameful secret?  I think I like WDW more than my kids!  I take them along as the excuse!



hahaha


----------



## meghan&josh

My DF and I have a few:

- We could get both AK and HS done in one day and be perfectly fine with it. 
- We could spend DAYS going around the world at EPCOT (and we have!).
- We DO NOT like the stunt-show at HS. Meh.
- We hate strollers. They are obsessed with running over my right foot. EVERY TIME.
- Snow White makes us vomit. Just her voice, really.
- I will always have gone 11 more times than he has (I've been 13 times. Math! GO!).
- HSM also makes us vomit. 

GOOD STUFFFFF:

- Seeing the castle makes me jump and clap like a little girl.
- We CONSTANTLY look for hidden Mickeys no matter where we are.
- We want to make a point of getting a picture of us kissing in front of the castle every time we visit.
- We will stalk Mickey Mouse until we have a picture with him in every costume (thanks for the idea from the Donald Stalker!).
- Our future kids will be Disneyphiles whether they like it or not (MOMMY IS ALWAYS RIGHT!)
- We resent our Campus Cable because there is no Disney Channel or ABC Family.
- WE WILL GO TO DISNEY WORLD (or Disneyland or wherever we can get Disney action) EVERY YEAR FOR THE REST OF OUR LIVES! (...provided we can afford it)

That's all for now


----------



## meghan&josh

lbklyn said:


> I am definitly going to go to Fantasmic next time. I would like to try a restaurant but not sure which one. Feel uncomfortable in very fancy ones. More of a surf and turf type of person also.  Comfortable atmosphere. Any suggestions?



I suggest 50's Primetime Cafe, Hollywood and Vine (it's a buffet), or Sci-Fi Dine-in. They're all pretty comfortable, but at 50's you will be hassled by your waiter/waitress if you don't finish your vegetables 

This should help:
http://allears.net/menu/menus.htm


----------



## lbklyn

Thanks Meghan&Josh!


----------



## cm8

* I am terrified of TOT, but I love EE and RNRC.....
*I want to have an unforgettable "souvenir"
* I love wishes, and it makes me tear up......
*It gives me an indescribable feeling that I have yet to explain
* When I see the GF, I feel like royalty
*I love getting ears, even though I own a pair
* I love the boat rides to the POLY and GF

! I can not stand to hear and see Stacy all day long
! I don't like rude people that walk right into you and don't even say anything
! I dislike CM's who seem to have a chip on their shoulder 
! Hate walking through the courtyards to get to restaurant or shops and have   
  tons of smoke blowing in my direction
! People who try to barge their way in while I am waiting to see a parade that
  we came early to and waited forever and a day for the best seats
! That WDW is expensive and some people will never get an opportunity to 
  go and have their "wishes come true"
! People that try to force you to play the games waiting in line 
!People that just won't stop ing when I'm trying to listen to the CM's 
! People that always create drama in WDW just for attention

 Think that just about cover's it all !! LOL


----------



## Dan J

I am a 34 year old male.  Love football, hockey and playing Call of Duty.  When I watched the Hannah Montana Movie with my three daughters I cried.  Like cried cried.


----------



## Stacy's a freak

Dan J said:


> I am a 34 year old male. Love football, hockey and playing Call of Duty. When I watched the Hannah Montana Movie with my three daughters I cried. Like cried cried.


 Wow - this might top the list!


----------



## Noel22

- I keep my stuffed Pluto in my bed since I am 2 years old (now I turn 24)
- I had to stop watching UP, because I cried so much
- I hate strollers
- Magic Kingdom is my least fav. park


----------



## Missytara

My shameful secret is.... as much as I have loved taking friends the last few years, I am really looking forward (hoping, actually) to go alone this year.


----------



## tinkerbell87512

lets see...

- I dream of having my WDW fairytale wedding even though there is no prince charming to be found yet! 

- I love the HM but when riding it alone I can't help but be nervous that something is going to pop out and scare me.

- I love the smell of the water at SM and POTC...don't know why but I love it! 


My biggest secret...
- The only people that know I go to WDW alone is my family. People at work always assume I'm just going with friends of family and I don't bother to tell them it's little ol' me.


----------



## 2gr8DisneyKids

I have never seen Fantasmic (too long to wait for with the little ones)
I do not get AK
I do not get the water parks
I do not like DtD (but love to shop at all other WDW shops) (but might have to go for Pollo Campero)
Watching people eat the turkey legs makes me want to yack
I have never been to Tom Sawyer's Island
I have never been on Splash Mountain


----------



## Elmo9607

I could go to Epcot everyday and never get tired of it

AK is my least favorite park, although Flame Tree Barbecue is one of my favorite counter service places

I silently curse people who run me over with strollers 

I think HS has one of the most confusing layouts EVER!!

Every trip I buy a new pair of "ears" and wear them religiously around the parks

I'm too shy to talk to the face characters 

After Illuminations I love to walk around WS and pretend I have the whole place to myself


----------



## SiAmCrAzY

Elmo9607 said:


> I could go to Epcot everyday and never get tired of it
> 
> Every trip I buy a new pair of "ears" and wear them religiously around the parks
> 
> I'm too shy to talk to the face characters
> 
> After Illuminations I love to walk around WS and pretend I have the whole place to myself



ME TOO! 
My husband jokes that i can go into a ladies room and come out with a friend for life, but put a person inside a giant stuffed animal and I have no idea how to act!  maybe I am scared that inside they are laughing at me...


----------



## SydneyFalco

Shameful secrets?

I don't like fireworks and get fidgety at parades.

I wish the prices would go up and the value resorts disappear to lessen crowds, even though I can't afford to go again for another year or two as it is.

I think DHS is a cheap little compromise of a park and (the two or three thrill rides aside) never worth more than half a day.  

I get instant, neat little chills in the CR concourse.

When I see all that trinket-y crap in every nook and cranny of Main Street USA, I want to start throwing it.

I get weepy in the patriotic shows (this is particularly bad; I'm Canadian), but I'm a sucker for sentimentality.

About half the time I ever sit and watch a group of strangers at WDW I am struck my how little fun they're having, how poorly they seem to be appreciating its charms, and what horrible things they seem to be saying.


----------



## Dan J

Stacy's a freak said:


> Wow - this might top the list!



I have been thinking about this and I believe what got to me was the whole daughter growing up thing.  As a father of three little girls who are entering the "tween" stage, my days of being a hero are numbered.


----------



## flounderfan12

jellydisney said:


> I love Disney. I don't like children.
> 
> Kind of ironic, huh?



me to nothing irks me more then a crying child besides my niece and nephew (who are perfect angels btw lol) i really don't like kids but i love love love disney although i wont lie when i see a little girls eyes light up at the castle it does make me melt a little on the inside also i hate the movie pinochio like really hate with a passion and i'm obessed with all things little mermaid esp flounder i have so many stuffed flounders i lost count i literally have to hide them cause people think i'm weird


----------



## standleyent1

SiAmCrAzY said:


> Ok this is a mix of secrets and secret gripes (because I would never say anything about them outside of this thread!)
> 
> ~My husband and I have a little game we play when we go to the parks, he started it but now i find myself playing on solo trips
> How long until we spot the first meltdown? It's usually not long at all, I think the record so far is 5 minutes. (and in-case anyone is wondering it is NOT always a child)
> 
> ~I look for hidden Mickeys out in the real world!
> 
> ~I don't like pin sharks either, especially the ones who want you to go buy them specific pins- tricking people is not very magical
> 
> ~ children on heeleys, or should I say PARENTS who allow their children to take shoes with wheels to a crowded theme park and endanger themselves and others -need to be tripped. I play roller derby and am finding it really hard not to block some of the more annoying older kids. (On a more childish note- I'm not allowed to wear my skates to the park!  so why can they?!)
> 
> ~ I Love the Disney channel! (I'm watching Phineas & Ferb right now)
> 
> ~ My Ipod has 80 gigs of Disney music and podcasts, and on more than one occasion they have saved an annoying coworkers life
> 
> ~I have a separate wardrobe for WDW trips
> 
> ~ People who ram you with their strollers   drive me crazy! I am not talking accidental. When people do it with empty strollers it's bad, but I think its worse when there is a child inside! How is this responsible parenting? What if the person you are intentionally ramming falls backward onto your kid? GRRRR I actually saw an elderly lady get plowed down by a stroller, the woman pushing it just kept right on going! And the poor lady ended up needing medical attention! At the very least we should be able to shoot these people with paint ball guns- so that others can identify them from a distance and avoid injury.
> 
> ~ Ok this one may seem strange- but I hate that the merch is the same in every store! If I am in the villains store I want to get villains merch! The place where this bothers me the most is the Muppet Store. Maybe 20 items in there are Muppets the rest is general park merch! As a Muppet fan this frustrates me to no end!
> 
> ~ I do not like the new HS parade, but I loved stars and motorcars.
> 
> ~ Rude/angry/unhappy cast-members ruin it for me. I am sorry, I know not everyone is always happy but they are called cast members for a reason,  (dance monkeys! dance  JK) and being impolite should not be an option. I know everyone can have an off day but I noticed this quite allot on my last trip.
> 
> ~ I am a little obsessed with the animation studio. I will spend an entire day in there drawing
> 
> ~ I go to AK just to ride EE over, and over again
> 
> ~ I like watching Stacey's top 10, but the original was better
> 
> ~ I plan WDW trips constantly, I am currently planning 3 (April, Aug,Oct)
> 
> ~ ok this is the  big one- I don't believe my friends when they complain about my frequent trips and tell me they can't afford to take their kids to WDW. Especially when they begin lecturing me about how wrong it is that I go SOLO while they are holding their designer purses or driving brand new luxury cars or telling me about their adult only trips to Vegas. Life is full of choices and priorities and for me a brand new car and designer clothes are not a priorities. But standing on main street facing the train station and watching the reactions of children and adults who are seeing the castle for the first time, crying like a baby during Wishes, and holding my breath as the headless horsemen gallops through the MK , now those are priorities
> 
> 
> Oh my that was quite allot. Sorry, but I feel so much better this is like confession for Disney nuts!



We LOVE the Animation Studio have you asked to go out to the Meditation Garden? You will find hand prints in the cement of some of the Nine Old Men it is awe inspiring in itself we absolutely love it because you get to see a crucial part of Disney history. 
All you have to do is ask one of the CM's and they will show you where it is I think that you will enjoy it. If memory serves me I believe that Milt Kahl, Marc Davis, Frank Thomas and Ollie Johnston have their hand prints in the Garden.
Hope you like!


----------



## Indianadisneyfan

Don't care for Disney's Hollywood Studies, never liked Stitch's '"over rated" Escape.


----------



## disneyworldaddict

Although I am not ashamed of it, I too look for hidden Mickeys in the real world.  The shame is that I actually find them...or think I do!


----------



## JoShan1719

Dan J said:


> I have been thinking about this and I believe what got to me was the whole daughter growing up thing.  As a father of three little girls who are entering the "tween" stage, *my days of being a hero are numbered*.



As a 22 year old married woman whose dad took her to Disney as a child I can honestly tell you that my father will always be my hero


----------



## PirateMel

JoShan1719 said:


> As a 22 year old married woman whose dad took her to Disney as a child I can honestly tell you that my father will always be my hero



Awww... that just made me cry.


----------



## lyncecelia

I love thrill rides like mad, but I will NEVER ride Mission:Space AGAIN!


----------



## EvilQueenT

ooohhh soooo glad i'm not the only one! we rode mission space a few years ago, before they added the spinning/non spinning option, and all 4 of our party either didn't like it or felt dizzy/headache like... and we're a group of thrill ride junkies.


----------



## meghan&josh

disneyworldaddict said:


> Although I am not ashamed of it, I too look for hidden Mickeys in the real world.  The shame is that I actually find them...or think I do!



I do the exact same thing! It's fun!


----------



## book_junkie

I love Stitch
I hate the Pixar-zation of the Parks
I do AK & MGM in a day
I hate Innoventions
I rode IASW with my iPod on repeat to the song from Johnny Depp's Charlie and the Chocolate Factory where the dolls caught on fire
I could not stay at the value resorts
I have been known to block strollers trying to ram past me or others in my party
I got every park CD I could find from my libraries (or interlibrary loaned them) and when I'm feeling crappy will upload a special Disney playlist
I make a Disney playlist for each and every trip and listen to it at least a week before going
I have A Pirate's Life for Me and The Tiki Room as ring tones on my phone
Loves the World Showcase more than Future World
Has never stepped foot in Camp Minnie-Mickey or Toontown
Has ECONOMY BOTTLE OF EXCEDRIN at the top of my packing list
Hates character meals, but will be going to one this coming trip anyway because my mom loves them
I fast-forward through the first part of UP because I can't stand to watch him loose his wife
I chewed out a person at Disney who complained about how my parents were slowing up their "progress" to the rides in their ECVs, and how if they couldn't walk, they shouldn't be at Disney
I hate the Disney Channel and all the "music stars" that have spawned from it- from Britany and Christina to present day
I worry about the future of Marvel since Disney bought it
I think that dining experience (food quality, restaurant ambiance and cast member service and attitude)  has definitely gone down hill since introduction of the dining plan
Doesn't understand why Tinkerbell sprinkles pixie dust if she's a fairy
Wishes that the bathrooms at Disney had whirlpool tubs to soak away the aches of overwalking
Hates the Burnbaum travel guides
Swears by the Unofficial Guides- especially the new Color Companion
Had a bad Disney moment last trip in which I saw all the Disney princesses lined up and started thinking about the scene in Shrek 3 where the alternate princesses break out their superpowers and rescue themselves and thought, Wouldn't THAT be an awesome forecourt show?
Think that people who ***** and whine and complain about their Disney trips should make their own magic, or fix it while they're there, not wait til they get home and tell everyone that it was miserable and no one should go because it sucked


----------



## mccathy

I've never riden Splash Mountain.


----------



## Figmificent

I can't stand Illuminations

Oh, and I love the smell of the Libraries of Alexandria burning in Spaceship Earth


----------



## landshark

* I enjoy Hall of Presidents and Carousel of Progress.
* Finally rode ToT this previous trip and it was all I could do to keep my tears at bay afterward (I'm 25...). A little girl got off as the same time as us and was bawling; I just wanted to hug her because I knew exactly how she felt.
* Never been on Splash Mountain (or Kali River Rapids for that matter) and likely never will because I just don't want to get soaked.
* I want to live in Epcot. 
* The characters kind of weird me out. Face ones are worse, especially if they're not overly friendly like the Jasmine I met the past trip. 
* My favorite "prince"? David Kawena from Lilo & Stitch... 
* I could stay on BTMR all day long if they let me.
* I think I've caught the Disney bug. I get sad thinking of going anywhere else and, when I do, I wind up just comparing it to Disney anyway. And I've only been there 3 times in my life.
* I don't like Dole Whips.
* I don't like Fantasyland since everything there relates to the movies I also don't like.
* I love the Tiki Room, even more so with Iago and Zazu now in it.
* I secretly wish the villains would win for once in Fantasmic even though I know how it ends. 
* I hate how so few of the characters I like are promoted in the parks.


----------



## StacieDreaminODisney

-I, like a child, want _everything_ as soon as I enter the parks. I've already decided I'm buying a mickey balloon as soon as I enter MK in May!
-For me, I don't see the point in spending money on anything above a value resort. We don't spend time in the room anyways.  We're only in there to sleep, get ready, and run out the door again.
-I've never seen the movie Sleeping Beauty!  I don't know how I missed that one, but I never saw it as a child, and I still haven't watched it.
-And my number 1 shameful secret is that I'm 26 and I LOVE the Disney channel.  I watch Phineas and Ferb, the Suite Life on Deck, Wizards of Waverly Place, and on occassion, Jonas.  When there is nothing else on, I am just drawn to that channel!  It's feel-good television!


----------



## TinkDust735

Figmificent said:


> Oh, and I love the smell of the Libraries of Alexandria burning in Spaceship Earth



I love that smell too; it's like hot dogs and bacon sizzling!


----------



## Raecheal

StacieDreaminODisney said:


> -I, like a child, want _everything_ as soon as I enter the parks. I've already decided I'm buying a mickey balloon as soon as I enter MK in May!
> -For me, I don't see the point in spending money on anything above a value resort. We don't spend time in the room anyways. We're only in there to sleep, get ready, and run out the door again.
> -I've never seen the movie Sleeping Beauty! I don't know how I missed that one, but I never saw it as a child, and I still haven't watched it.
> -And my number 1 shameful secret is that I'm 26 and I LOVE the Disney channel. I watch Phineas and Ferb, the Suite Life on Deck, Wizards of Waverly Place, and on occassion, Jonas. When there is nothing else on, I am just drawn to that channel! It's feel-good television!


 
I love your first post, I as well want to purchase EVERYTHING I see as soon as I enter any of the Parks-- on our last trip, Dbf bought me one of those Mickey Balloons, I loved it. 

We love POP, it's great for what we need- we hardly spend anytime at the hotel. 

I"m turning 25 this year and we always watch the Disney channel-- Wizards of Waverly Place may be my favs. It is feel-good television.


----------



## SiAmCrAzY

StacieDreaminODisney said:


> -I, like a child, want _everything_ as soon as I enter the parks.
> -And my number 1 shameful secret is that I'm 26 and I LOVE the Disney channel.  I watch Phineas and Ferb, the Suite Life on Deck, Wizards of Waverly Place, and on occassion, Jonas.  When there is nothing else on, I am just drawn to that channel!  It's feel-good television!



  there is something about that channel that sucks you in! I love it!


----------



## SiAmCrAzY

Figmificent said:


> I can't stand Illuminations
> 
> Oh, and I love the smell of the Libraries of Alexandria burning in Spaceship Earth



ooh I can't tell you how many time's I have ridden just for that smell! Wish they would clue in that so many people love it and sell a scratch n sniff card or something


----------



## lyncecelia

Figmificent said:


> Oh, and I love the smell of the Libraries of Alexandria burning in Spaceship Earth



I forgot about that smell!  It's pretty awesome


----------



## countrylady_j

StacieDreaminODisney said:


> -I've never seen the movie Sleeping Beauty!  I don't know how I missed that one, but I never saw it as a child, and I still haven't watched it.



 DH and I have recently been getting all the classic Disney movies from Netflix, either because we have never seen the movie, or it's been so long we forgot most of it. It has been nice seeing them all!!


----------



## StacieDreaminODisney

countrylady_j said:


> DH and I have recently been getting all the classic Disney movies from Netflix, either because we have never seen the movie, or it's been so long we forgot most of it. It has been nice seeing them all!!



That's not a bad idea!  I just realized today that I actually missed one more...Alice in Wonderland.  I saw a commercial for the new "un-anniversary" dvd.  

To Raecheal & Siamcrazy...I am so glad to know I'm not the only one getting sucked in by the Disney channel!  lol   I can even one-up myself on my last shameful secret...I set my DVR to record the Disney channel made-for-tv movies.  I think I watched Starstruck at least twice.


----------



## Wasre

Ok, I guess I can admit to a few secrets.

I actually love IASW
I actually got a FastPass for Peter Pan
One of my favorite rides is Tomorrowland Transit
I prefer Pirates in Disneyland.
I collect Disney pins, but haven't done any trading
Never had a Dole Whip, still not sure exactly what it is.  
I start in Germany and don't get past Germany when drinking around the world.
I want to try the Kim Possible attraction when I'm down there next.

That's all I can think of for now, I'm sure more will come to me later.


----------



## jodywgirl

Okay my secrets.
I still get mad at my husband saying he cheated at TSM because he used the push button on top we were in a handicapped vehicle instead of the string.

Do not like watching Snow White because I hate her voice.

Like the Magic Carpets so much more than Dumbo

Have been there 5 times in the last year and have never watched an entire parade.  Saw most of the holiday one in MK two christmas's ago.


----------



## jenscourt

My shameful secrets are:
*I hate the new Tiki Room - they completely ruined it
*I prefer World showcase in Epcot
*I don't like Hollywood Studios - never understood it
*I want to live in Cinderella's Castle


----------



## troyer

1. I actually try to stay behind my family with the stroller but if you cut me off from them I will hit you in the back of the legs which makes my DS2 laugh cause i think he will someday be a disney vilian but i digress I will apologize but be more irritated because i was planning on staying behind my family.
2. After 3 trips to WDW I have yet to ride TOT I am not leaving until I do.
3. I call disney all the time just to make sure they remember I am coming and will ask them some random stupid question just so I can think they remember me I am not crazy just obsessed with disney.


----------



## monkfish

Essentially, my shameful secret is that I'm a 31 year old male and I love Disney!!!!  Disney World is my favourite place on Earth, apart from my bed!!!!  I love to skip down Main Street, singing to the music and...............

What's that dear?????   Ok, I'll shut up, too much information!!! 

Oh, and Little Mermaid is one of my favourite films of all time!!!!


----------



## calypso726

monkfish said:


> Essentially, my shameful secret is that I'm a 31 year old male and I love Disney!!!!  Disney World is my favourite place on Earth, apart from my bed!!!!  I love to skip down Main Street, singing to the music and...............



You could have just described my DH who is a 37 year old male!


----------



## bookworm0312

monkfish said:


> Disney World is my favourite place on Earth, apart from my bed!!!!



Is this a recurring theme with Disney fanatics?  I say this all the time!  (but, I don't spell favorite with a "u"!)


----------



## monkfish

bookworm0312 said:


> Is this a recurring theme with Disney fanatics?  I say this all the time!  (but, I don't spell favorite with a "u"!)



That's because we spell it properly in England!!!


----------



## bookworm0312

You know, I always try to spell recognize with an "s".... am I redeemed?


----------



## monkfish

I can let you off then, I suppose!!!


----------



## ronnmel

My first secret is I love this thread so much I decided to come out of lurking mode to post here. 

My other secrets are:
- I'm not a big fan of Fantasmic. It was ok, but the wait is not worth seeing it more than once.
- DHS is my least favorite park. If it wasn't for TSM and possibly RnRC I would just skip it.
- Test Track was quite lame, except the speed at the end.
- I'm terrified of being sick if I try the Orange side of Mission Space. FI really wants me to try it though...
- I love watching the Disney Channel, especially Wizards of Waverly Place. My favorite is Alex, I love how mean and funny she is. 
- I'm a HUGE Stitch fan. I've wanted to adopt him ever since I saw the movie years ago. My favorite moment of my trip last summer was getting to hug him. No, it's not a real person inside, it's the real Stitch in my heart. 
- Last time we went with FI's 10 y.o. daughter. However, I'm much more looking forward to our trip just the two of us for our honeymoon.
Speaking of which, and this is my most shameful secret, I'm much more interested in planning my Disneymoon than my wedding.  In my defense though, I'm having a destination wedding and there really isn't much to plan. Everything will be done there.

Just thought of a few more:
- FI and I love to dream about and plan our Dream Disney vacation if only we could win the lottery.
- I'm constantly thinking of things my co-worker could do on her first trip there with her kids, even though she hasn't asked me to help her plan her trip.
- I really don't get what all the hype about UP is. It's was mildly entertaining, but nowhere near the best animated movie ever.


----------



## ronnmel

Did I kill the thread? LOL

Forgot one:
- I really want to go and play into the Boneyard even though I'm 29 and have no kids.


----------



## delaneyc52

Naw....you didn't kill the thread!!   I agree with you a lot...especially UP.   To be honest, I'm not an Ed Asner fan so the old guy completely turned me off.


----------



## JillRenee1213

I miss the Delta Dream Flight ride... it was so cheesy but I absolutely loved it when I was little.


----------



## Maleficent Lives

I prefer going solo so that I don't have to worry about walking so slow. Plus it gives me an opportunity to meet and talk to new people, which I only do at WDW.


----------



## EvilQueenT

malificent lives you are not alone! i like going with different groups of family members but probably have the MOST fun when it's just my sister and i... lets just say it's not the most popular thought among my family members.


----------



## Jolly Ole Bert

I'm ashamed to admit that I used to be terrified of the dinosaurs inside Universe of Energy at Epcot (now Ellen's Energy Adventure).  My first experience on this attraction was back in kindergarten days, and I was scared to death for some reason, even though I was fascinated with dino's at the time.


----------



## KateB

My most annoying Disney secret is.....


while standing at the carosel waiting for our suitcases I sing the Carousal of Progress song. The best though was this last trip it started a ripple affect and several others were humming it by the time our suitcases starting making their way to us.

I think that my DH would love it if I would stop but I just can't.


----------



## sbprincess

-I don't understand the hype of Test Track
-I saw Fantasmic once and that's enough for me
-Will not ride water rides at all because I hate my clothes and hair being wet
-DH and I really like Tony's in MK
-I've never seen the Indiana Jones Stunt Show (hopefully will though in a few weeks!)
-Do not like the Tiki show at all
-I get way too excited about what we'll be eating on our trips and planning out our snacks, meals, etc.
-Not ashamed of this at all:  I HATE everything Stitch.  I was considering Ohana for breakfast for our upcoming trip but decided against it since I hate him so much.
-As much as I love Disney, I would rather not go at all than ever go with my in-laws
-Worst of all:  I'm 26 and I love the Disney Channel.  Wizards of Waverly Place is my favorite but I also like Phineas and Ferb (DH's favorite), Suite Life on Deck, Sonny, Jonas.  Not a huge fan of Hannah Montana, though I'll admit I do sometimes watch it.  I also miss an older show called Phil of the Future (very embarrassed by that one )


----------



## SIMJUN

I don't like stitch either.


----------



## MHSweb79

I didn't like the Dole Whip. 

Also, (wait for it)..... I didn't like the chocolate on Mickey Premium bar.


----------



## Tower

Ok, after spending more than a week reading this thread, I have my own contributions:
I've never had a Dole Whip, nor ever even heard of one till I discovered this thread. Would be willing to try one once.

I've never had a turkey leg (always been full or going to dinner when the opportunity arose) but would like to try one at least once.

I absolutely MUST HAVE a frozen banana while at MK.

I tear up (yes Im a guy) when we first get to MK and I see the castle!

I wish the movie Song of the South were available on DVD/Blu-Ray so my kids can see it and then learn to appreciate the Splash Mountain movie better. (My favourite ride)

Christmas at Disney is nice, but not the same feeling without real snow like at home.

Im planning our next 3 trips to Orlando this December, December 2011 and December 2012! (Even though the schedules are not out yet!)

I think that IASW is one of the classic rides that should never change and everyone should ride at least once! Best ride was last December when we took my 75yr old mom along for the ride after 30 yrs of not going to the MK.

During our stay at All Star Movies, we swam in the pools of Fort Wilderness & Animal Kingdom and toured each resort. Now Im in love with Fort Wilderness, want to stay there sometime, but cant justify double the expense.

I want to wear a Mickey Mouse watch.

While in a store along Main Street, my 2 ½ yr old grabbed a Lightning McQueen car ornament. I let him hold onto it to keep him occupied. I noticed he still was carrying it as we were getting onto our shuttle bus back to our hotel that evening. I forgot to return it before we left the store! (He was wearing a rain poncho and not easy to see)



Daphne said:


> oh I once left the stroller with the baby in it to run across the walk to get a picture with Belle!


I did that same thing with my then 1.5 yr old at HWS, left DW with older 2 kids at Narnia screening while I lined up for Indiana Jones. Parked the stroller, took him out, but forgot to bring him with me! 5 min later, I found him happily standing where I had left him.

As much as adults can go to WDW alone, I feel I need my kids with me. They are getting older now so Im trying to convince DW to have another baby, so we can have more trips to the World.

My first time riding Dumbo I was 43.



monkfish said:


> That's because we spell it properly in England!!!


And here in Canada eh!

Dont have cable or satellite, just a roof mounted antenna so we cant get the Disney Channel. Might break the budget someday just to get that channel for the kids.

Get very mad at parents who drag their toddlers way past their bedtimes, it's obvious they are exhausted, but the parent insists on 'getting their money's worth'. Wish I could take those kids home and put them to bed properly.

Ok it's long, but I think I got all of it.


----------



## alongtimeblooming

+ Test Track is boring. 
+ I like DHS the least out of all of the parks.


----------



## knightqueen

- Don't like water parks.
- I'm mesmerized by SE's design.
- Love the external look of GF but detest the rooms.
- Have only been to WDW once and I'm addicted.
- Never had a turkey leg.


----------



## Ericadawn

Tower said:


> They are getting older now so Im trying to convince DW to have another baby, so we can have more trips to the World.



I totally read that as "...trying to convince Dr Who to have another baby..."

*hilarious mental image*

Hmm, shameful secret...I've had a pass since November and haven't eaten at any of the restaurants. Instead, I'll just eat bananas, yogurt or potato salad.


----------



## AJ12345

i know it's dumb but i can't stand Aurora now b/c of the CM who was dressed as her. LoL we went in '08 for two weeks and all 4 times (all diff places) we saw her, it was the same snotty CM! ugh!


----------



## lisasuebj

I cry every time I enter and leave MK.
I hate that most of friends dont get my Disney love.

I secretly want to go once by myself.


----------



## Vivianne

Wow.  I'm not even posting a shameful secret but something that really bothers me..

Why do people even need to use animals as a pawn?

My neighbor (who's on vacation)probably caugtht up in the European no fly situation because of the volcano  used their 32 year old son to watch their property yet who knows  someone to lent this new dog.I'm upset to see this dog left for hours in their backyard.  He even doesn't bark....WHY?  

I don't even own a dog...but please do not use a dog as a pawn...ugh...I'm so worried over this dog I don't even own.  How can people be this cruel... it makes me cry...hour after hour being neglected ..... ignored like patio furniture. 

Please...if you own a dog...give them the attention they deserve. and DON'T LEND YOUR DOG TO YOUR FRIENDS.... JUST BECAUSE....


----------



## PrincessTeresa

I like the turkey legs
I HATE the tombstones in the front of Epcot - They take up too much space and are UGLY
I've never stayed on property and I think it's a waste of money - I can spend more money on "stuff" if I stay somewhere else
Regarding the DIS - I don't know what all the abbreviations mean, but I use them anyway and hope for the best.  LOL
I've only ridden Splash Mountain once when I was younger - I don't like it.  Nor do I like any rollercoasters - other than BTMR - I will ride that one
I've never seen Illuminations
I am more addicted to Disney than anyone else in my family - including our 11 year old daughter
I buy my daughter whatever she wants when we are at Disney - She doesn't have a spending limit when we're there.
Strollers - Don't like them.  Older kids in the stroller, parents who think they have the right of way b/c they are pusing one - Don't like 'em at all.
The people in the electric wheelchairs - Please open your eyes when you're driving to at least try to aviod me and my kid
I don't like other peoples kids who get in my way and don't watch where they are going
I don't like CMs who aren't friendly - If you are having a bad day, don't take it out on me.

I'm sure there are many many more, but I think that's enough for now.  LOL


----------



## AJ12345

i expect every CM to be just as excited as I am to be in Disney. (even though i'm usually not the most pleasant person when i'm at work. LoL)


----------



## ickletarakins

Turkey legs gross me out. The way they look and smell and when I see people eating them.

Mickey's voice annoys me.

I refuse to call MGM by it's new name. I worked there when it was MGM, it will always be MGM.

I don't care for any of the live shows (except for Festival of the Lion King) and I really don't understand why people wait so long to see Fantasmic.

I cry pretty much every time I see Illuminations.

I worked at POTC and still know the entire ride by heart...nearly 9 years later.

(I could go on and on and on about this stuff, haha)


----------



## babyrich

I work with a woman who sounds like Snow White. I want to deck her cause her voice is so darn annoying!


----------



## vettegirl

I think the electrical parade is super duper boring.


----------



## FunSunDisney

1. I loved the smell of the Christmas store potpourri in Downtown Disney, but I didn't notice it last time I went. I hope it's not gone. It's been there forever.

2. I love the music as  you enter the parks. It makes me happy to be there!

3. I HATE when people take flash pictures on indoor dark rides and shows (just after they told you not to). It ruins the darkness and is very distracting.

4. I love anytime you can find a nice relaxing air conditioned ride or seat on a the shuttle bus after a long hot day.

5.  I think the flavored ice is so delicious in Japan in Epcot. Strawberry is my fave!

6.  I love the Haunted House, Pirates of the Caribbean, Spaceship Earth, Carrousel of Progress, and any other indoor "relaxing" rides.

7. Disney has the best caramel apples!


----------



## delaneyc52

babyrich said:


> I work with a woman who sounds like Snow White. I want to deck her cause her voice is so darn annoying!



OMG..the "warble" voice!! LOL!!!


----------



## delaneyc52

FunSunDisney said:


> 1. I loved the smell of the Christmas store potpourri in Downtown Disney, but I didn't notice it last time I went. I hope it's not gone. It's been there forever.
> 
> 2. I love the music as  you enter the parks. It makes me happy to be there!
> 
> 3. I HATE when people take flash pictures on indoor dark rides and shows (just after they told you not to). It ruins the darkness and is very distracting.
> 
> 4. I love anytime you can find a nice relaxing air conditioned ride or seat on a the shuttle bus after a long hot day.
> 
> 5.  I think the flavored ice is so delicious in Japan in Epcot. Strawberry is my fave!
> 
> 6.  I love the Haunted House, Pirates of the Caribbean, Spaceship Earth, Carrousel of Progress, and any other indoor "relaxing" rides.
> 
> 7. Disney has the best caramel apples!



I love the fact your comments are so positive!   But... I DO most definitely agree with your comment on flash pictures....we had a crazy person in POTC just flashing like crazy...ruined the ride!


----------



## Queenofspoons

Ive vomited coke cola and turkey leg into a empty cup on main street


----------



## EvilQueenT

and i bet you kept on going to your next ride lol. i have to pat you on the back and say don't put it quite into the shame pile... but my judgment may be slanted having just suffered a bout of food poisoning from house of blues 4 days ago i understand the theme park vomit misery.


----------



## Just_Trish

- I have never had a Mickey ice cream bar 
- Roller coasters give me headaches. The only one at WDW I've ridden is Space Mountain, just to say I did...
- Wishes always makes me cry
- A habit started on our first trip - my daughter likes to sleep with the TV on at the resort and we play "The Top 10 Must Do's" channel literally all night.


----------



## BarbieGal457

- I stole a towel animal..but it was a puppy, and the only time I've ever gotten one! 

- I purposely plan outfits and wake up a bit early each day to do my makeup and hair so that I don't look absolutely horrid in my pictures.

- I go to the Italy Pavilion to practice my fluency in Italian, and the UK Pavilion to hear the male CMs speak and flirt with them... 

- I hate people who refuse to put their cell phones down and thus, ignore their family/friends/walk into everything!

- I hate Illuminations. I adore SpectroMagic; it's the only parade I make sure I see once a trip.

- The Hall of Presidents is the first and only attraction I've ever napped on!

- I cried in happiness after riding the Matterhorn for the first time, but I masked it as "tears" from the air whipping around my face!

- I once was separated from my friends at BB, who had both the locker key & money on them. I was so panicked! A gorgeous male lifeguard saw I was freaking out and took me to the area where kids wait for their "lost parents." I was mortified to be at the "lost" table all alone as an 18 year old!!!! When he saw me there on his break 30 minutes later, he hung out with me until my friends found me. 

Whew...I think that's it for now...relieving!!


----------



## iheartpluto

My secret...
Almost every day I go to Disney's mobile website on my phone (m.disneyworld.go.com) and check the wait times on my favorite rides and see what characters are in the parks and then mentally plan what I want to see. It almost makes me feel as if I'm actually going to be there that day!


----------



## dgbg100106

Jamie77 said:


> I've never seen Fantasia.



Me either...


----------



## dgbg100106

Never been to a rope drop.

Never had a Dole Whip. 
But love the Gray Goose Smoothie's


----------



## flounderfan12

iheartpluto said:


> My secret...
> Almost every day I go to Disney's mobile website on my phone (m.disneyworld.go.com) and check the wait times on my favorite rides and see what characters are in the parks and then mentally plan what I want to see. It almost makes me feel as if I'm actually going to be there that day!





omg i do that to!!! sometimes i just like to know whats going on in disney lol


----------



## iheartpluto

flounderfan12 said:


> omg i do that to!!! sometimes i just like to know whats going on in disney lol



lol. I know! It's like the perfect little pick-me-up.  I see by your ticker you're going to be there soon, have TONS of fun!


----------



## sak0526

Everyone keeps talking Dole whips - I've only had one in Hawaii - where do you get them in the parks???


----------



## aggiegirl1234

iheartpluto said:


> My secret...
> Almost every day I go to Disney's mobile website on my phone (m.disneyworld.go.com) and check the wait times on my favorite rides and see what characters are in the parks and then mentally plan what I want to see. It almost makes me feel as if I'm actually going to be there that day!



I do that too! At first it was just to see what a "6" day was like...but now I do it just because it's fun


----------



## perfectparanoia

sak0526 said:


> Everyone keeps talking Dole whips - I've only had one in Hawaii - where do you get them in the parks???



Aloha isle in Adventureland


----------



## flounderfan12

iheartpluto said:


> lol. I know! It's like the perfect little pick-me-up.  I see by your ticker you're going to be there soon, have TONS of fun!



thank you i am sooooo excited!!!!!


----------



## iheartpluto

aggiegirl1234 said:


> I do that too! At first it was just to see what a "6" day was like...but now I do it just because it's fun



lol!  It is too fun! I usually check in the morning... It's such a good way to start the day!


----------



## iheartpluto

flounderfan12 said:


> thank you i am sooooo excited!!!!!



I have to admit, I'm jealous!  I've never done a solo trip, but I imagine it would be sooo great.


----------



## Tower

iheartpluto said:


> I have to admit, I'm jealous!  I've never done a solo trip, but I imagine it would be sooo great.


I'd feel guilty not taking DW and/or my kids.


----------



## OregonGirl

I can't believe I am posting this...

Everytime I use a public restroom with several stalls, I pretend I am somewhere in Disneyworld. It's my little piece of daydreaming before I exit and walk back into the real world.


----------



## iheartpluto

Tower said:


> I'd feel guilty not taking DW and/or my kids.



I totally understand! I don't have any kids, but I think I would feel absolutely horrible about leaving DH behind to go by myself.. So, it sounds fun, but I don't think I'll ever be able to do it!


----------



## iheartpluto

OregonGirl said:


> I can't believe I am posting this...
> 
> Everytime I use a public restroom with several stalls, I pretend I am somewhere in Disneyworld. It's my little piece of daydreaming before I exit and walk back into the real world.



LOL! Too funny!


----------



## squee!! disney!!

i tear up when i see kids excited to meet characters or when something happens in a show that makes them happy...the look on their face is just priceless. and i don't even have kids!!


----------



## flounderfan12

Tower said:


> I'd feel guilty not taking DW and/or my kids.



well lucky for me i don't have a husband or kids so no guilt lol although i do feel kinda bad not taking my niece now that shes older but im taking her next year for christmas so i dont feel to bad lol


----------



## Missytara

I feel guilty, but this year I am really, really, really looking forward to going by myself this year.

The last three years I have taken friends or family, and now I am ready for a solo trip this year.


----------



## rcallbeck

I have a bunch, but one of the best ones was I could barely stand after dining at Chef's Table at V&A's last year - we had the wine pairing...    a different glass of wine with each course (about 9 courses) as well as a few glasses of port with dessert, and finishing of DW's wine that she couldn't finish.



The next morning was pretty painful, but we still managed an early morning ADR at CRT 

The funnier thing... was that I wasn't near so bad off as my DB 

good times..


----------



## Queenofspoons

Ive seen Fantasmic, and I thought it was horribly outdated (pocahantus, the dragon) Compared to the recent updated effects in disneyland and the crowds were just insane, I think it should be replaced with a clone of worlds of color though.

I've also have characters flirt with me, namely Captian Hook and Russel from up.


----------



## twinklebug

OregonGirl said:


> I can't believe I am posting this...
> 
> Everytime I use a public restroom with several stalls, I pretend I am somewhere in Disneyworld. It's my little piece of daydreaming before I exit and walk back into the real world.



 Newburg, OR must be a very small town. In Boston almost everyplace has multi-stall restrooms. We're just lucky if they're maintained well.


----------



## twinklebug

I know I posted something WAAAAY back on this thread but forget what it was... so going again with a new one...

My Disney shameful secret is I'm afraid to drive around WDW property as I just know I'll take a wrong turn and wind up back stage someplace and in trouble.


----------



## DisneyFairytale

deltachi8 said:


> *Very few* people know (outside of the disboards itself) that i met my fiance right here on the dis!



Juicy!

hmmm...I'm 25 and due for a hip replacement. I always take my crutch as an aid in case I need during all the walking and shameless use it during busy visits to Disney to get on the rides sooner


----------



## DisneyFairytale

EltonJohn said:


> Here's my bigger secret:
> 
> I don't like Mickey Mouse.  I'm a huge Donald Duck fan.
> 
> Oh, and I probably won't go to WDW for at least 10+ years.



Sorry for the double post but couldnt prevent laughing out loud seeing the smaller lettering for mickey mouse. Thanks for posting this


----------



## disEAR

oh the juice is being spilled!

umm..I guess this is a secret. I refuse to tell anyone because they all appreciate my opinions on everything Disney... But... I absolutely despised my last trip to Disneyland in September. It turned into one of the worst Vacations I'd ever had.


----------



## GraceysGirl

I love roller coasters but I hate Space Mountain. I spend the whole time feeling like I'm going to die. I think it's because I can see the track around me. I also hate the Nemo musical. I wanted to get up and leave half way through but it was packed and I felt bad walking past people. 

And a shameful secret kind of related to Disney. I have friends in FL and I use them as an excuse to go visit WDW.


----------



## EvilQueenT

don't worry about the florida thing... all of us that live here already know that secret and expect that to happen lol.


----------



## everydaymathchick

*Never had a Dole Whip (and have no desire to try one)

Never been to AK (and have no desire to go even though we're planning to finally go there this November)

Actually enjoy "Small World" but only after watching the joy it brings my niece and nephew (honestly one of my fave rides now)

Biggest one: I'm 27 and the Haunted Mansion still scares the heck out of me!    Seriously... I rode it alone May 2009 and ended up staring at my cell phone for half the ride (wishing I had reception to text my sister to have her tell me I'd be ok) scared out of my mind!  I know nothing really jumps out at you towards the Doombuggy, but I still always fear it happening!  I would cautiously peek up at the parts I enjoy (I do enjoy some), but mostly tried to keep my head down!  *


----------



## andylee

i have just been there once


----------



## iluvdizknee

lisasuebj said:


> I cry every time I enter and leave MK.
> I hate that most of friends dont get my Disney love.
> 
> I secretly want to go once by myself.



You are not alone, I cry the night before we leave as I watch the fireworks for the last time. I am 48 years old and can't stop the waterworks. I also can not understand people who don't get my families passion and love for Disney. It is magical, and makes us feel great when we are there.


----------



## Tower

andylee said:


> i have just been there once


And you admit that one?!?!

I'm sure that it won't be your last time


----------



## cm8

I never knew there were "different" resort tiers till I found the DIS board Never ever thought to look it up either just heard that POP was the best to stay at and stayed there. Then we when went and saw all the other hotels I was like  never knew all these hotels existed. Now I am a well informed WDW hotel traveler ( or at least I pretend to be), but don't tell my husband he would be


----------



## PyxiiDustt

I hate the value resorts.. and I will never stay at one again. I just can't. They're too... "plastic"-y for me, for lack of a better term.

I cry every time I watch Lilo and Stitch; but I hate Stitch's Great Escape. It's gross.

I can't do any of the 3D shows (except for PhilharMagic) because they all scare me so desperately.

I LOVED the Princess and the Frog, but it was nothing like the old princess movies.  I appreciate Disney trying to bring back the princess thing though =) Made me feel like a little girl again.

I counted down the days until I go back to Disney today [80] and almost started to cry because it's still too long. 

My roommate doesn't "get" Disney and I want to hit her whenever she makes fun of me for it.

This is like free therapy =) I like it.


----------



## kimbo0569

PyxiiDustt said:


> I hate the value resorts.. and I will never stay at one again. I just can't. They're too... "plastic"-y for me, for lack of a better term.



I haven't stayed at the value resorts but I just can't bring myself to do it either.  I have to stay at a moderate at least.   I can't help it.  




> I LOVED the Princess and the Frog, but it was nothing like the old princess movies.  I appreciate Disney trying to bring back the princess thing though =) Made me feel like a little girl again.



I loved Princess and the Frog as well. I miss the princess movies.


----------



## Sagginit

im 26 and hate that people think im like 20 or even 18 at times.  but i LOVE that in disney it helps me get away with wearing a tiara like a 5 year old. 

i love using FP and walking past lines of people or arriving at the resort in a limo or having a great ADR and looking at the people who didnt plan as well thinking suckers!

and yes i do get teary eyed at times, i went to see TS & TS2 3D and almost cried during the song where Jesse remembers what it was liked to be loved by a child.


----------



## everydaymathchick

Sagginit said:


> im 26 and hate that people think im like 20 or even 18 at times.  but i LOVE that in disney it helps me get away with wearing a tiara like a 5 year old.



Amen!  Tiaras and sequined mouse ears!  Love that they're totally acceptable on adults at WDW!


----------



## iheartpluto

Sagginit said:


> and yes i do get teary eyed at times, i went to see TS & TS2 3D and almost cried during the song where Jesse remembers what it was liked to be loved by a child.



OMG I cry at that part EVERY time I watch that movie! And then I have to go hug my favorite Pluto that I got for Christmas when I was 3 years old...


----------



## Charleston Zurg

As a father who will be 40 in Nov I still more excited about our trips to WDW that the kids do.  I have to stop myself from shedding a tear when I walk into the MK


----------



## Tower

Charleston Zurg said:


> As a father who will be 40 in Nov I still more excited about our trips to WDW that the kids do.  I have to stop myself from shedding a tear when I walk into the MK


Hey! You're a Guy! Man Up Buddy!

(Excuse me while I go upstairs now and watch my DD's Sleeping Beauty once again. It's such a beautiful story that tends to get my eyeballs to 'sweat')


----------



## Wasre

Tower said:


> Hey! You're a Guy! Man Up Buddy!
> 
> (Excuse me while I go upstairs now and watch my DD's Sleeping Beauty once again. It's such a beautiful story that tends to get my eyeballs to 'sweat')



Ahhh, the old sweating eyeballs issue.  I've had that happen a number of times while preparing to leave Disney parks.  It must be the humidity or something.


----------



## Tower

Wasre said:


> I've had that happen a number of times while preparing to leave Disney parks.  It must be the humidity or something.


I agree 100%


----------



## Thumper_Man

Wasre said:


> Ahhh, the old sweating eyeballs issue.  I've had that happen a number of times while preparing to leave Disney parks.  It must be the humidity or something.



I seem to have the same problem.    Darn allergies must be acting up again.


----------



## cm8

Thumper_Man said:


> I seem to have the same problem.    Darn allergies must be acting up again.


----------



## fsmith2845

Thumper_Man said:


> I seem to have the same problem.  Darn allergies must be acting up again.


 

Sure you didn't eat something spicy..  happens to me all the time!!! LOL


----------



## luvthemouse71

-Don't get the mad mob scene for rope drop
-Don't understand the parade madness either(except for Boo to You)
-Have no sympathy for those wanting my seat on the bus, especialy when they've come running up to the stop last minute, ginormous stroller in hand. Wait for the next bus if you want a seat, that's what I did.
-I get a sick enjoyment out of the dirty looks I get from folks in the standby line when I use FP.
-Also kinda enjoy watching people throw a hissy when they haven't made an ADR, and walk up to a popular restaurant expecting to be seated. No, it's not nice but there it is..


----------



## Lesley

luvthemouse71 said:


> -
> -I get a sick enjoyment out of the dirty looks I get from folks in the standby line when I use FP.
> ::



Me too!  I especially love it when people jump out of the standby line to join the fastpass line...then get sent back to the end.  Ah, I just love that.

Every time I see someone complain about being hit by a stroller, I wonder if they are the people that stop dead for absolutely no reason right in front of me while I'm pushing one.  At times I find it tempting to NOT try to stop/swerve.  

I despise groups larger than 4-6 people moving around the parks en masse....particularly when they always stop and completely block walkways with the endless "where should we go next?" discussions.  At least move out of the walkway!  Personally I prefer to do the parks with no more than 1 or 2 other people in my group.

Sometimes my family- from kids to adults, are some of those melting down at WDW.  But I guarantee that at least the kids have just as many meltdowns at home (ok, include my dh in that too... I'm a bit better at stopping myself pre-meltdown at home)- and in many cases they are having many LESS meltdowns at WDW than usual.  And I will say that our adult meltdowns do not involve yelling at our children for being children and never involve physical violence.

I got on board with my family's "5 year plan" to move to central FL, mainly because I hope to be able to vacation elsewhere for a change.  I do enjoy WDW, but I'd really like it if our entire travel budget were not always dedicated to it.  Plus I think WDW nearby will get us more exercise than we get now.

My most shameful secret is that I'd prefer to go to WDW without my kids for the most part.  They're fun for a little while at the parks, and I love them and love spending time with them, but the parks are a bit too stressful for them to do all day, and I would love to be able to do more and be able to be with my dh.  We usually split "child care" responsibility time, so we only spend about half our time together at WDW... and it's fun taking the kids to the pool and chilling out with them around WDW, and they have an absolutely great time both in the parks and out, but it's not really what I want out of my vacation.  We don't generally have the opportunity to travel without them, so we make the best of it.  And we do have plans for our 20th anniversary in 2 years....my mom has already agreed to travel to our place and stay with the kids.


----------



## Tower

Lesley said:


> My most shameful secret is that I'd prefer to go to WDW without my kids for the most part.  They're fun for a little while at the parks, and I love them and love spending time with them, but the parks are a bit too stressful for them to do all day, and I would love to be able to do more and be able to be with my dh.  We usually split "child care" responsibility time, so we only spend about half our time together at WDW... and it's fun taking the kids to the pool and chilling out with them around WDW, and they have an absolutely great time both in the parks and out, but it's not really what I want out of my vacation.  We don't generally have the opportunity to travel without them, so we make the best of it.  And we do have plans for our 20th anniversary in 2 years....my mom has already agreed to travel to our place and stay with the kids.


DW thinks along those lines as well. We did our first DCL last December and it was fantastic as child care, provided your child is fully potty trained, is fantastic to allow some real 'Mommy/Daddy' time. We just dropped them off to child minding after breakfast and, after going to our stateroom for some private time, we could relax knowing that if a situation arose, we would be beeped (which only happened once in that week when we found out our 3 yr old was not 'fully' potty trained) Go off-peak and less kids around with cheaper prices.


----------



## Deedlbugg

I don't think ANYONE should be able to take a backstage or an underground tour EVER. I think it should be ONLY for castmembers and all secrets of the magic strictly preserved.  JMO!


----------



## Deedlbugg

I'm thinking of getting internet on my phone right before our trip just for the WDW app.  and canceling it when we get home! (Better go find my body armor...)


----------



## Cardsfann18

My shameful secrets are.......................
-Dole Whips aren't too hot, but the root beer floats there
-I like Space Mountain, but I don't want to get a concussion from getting hit by a pole.
-I really enjoy Spaceship Earth
-I like telling people that the Beverly is amazing then watching their reaction.


----------



## meghan&josh

I'm 19 years old (I've had a lot of cast members think I'm 14...) and I've been to WDW 13 times since I was 8. I love getting the weird looks from my friends who think I'm being childish and don't understand how I could enjoy it after so long. THEY DON"T UNDERSTAND THE MAGIC!

My DF (he's 20) and I will be going to WDW for our honeymoon (I wanted to get married there as well, but it's not something two college students can easily afford) and we're PUMPED to be there for a week or so all by ourselves. We mostly just like walking around the World Showcase and hopping into single rider lines while getting dirty looks from people who've been waiting for an hour. PUMPED.


----------



## Tower

meghan&josh said:


> My DF (he's 20) and I will be going to WDW for our honeymoon (I wanted to get married there as well, but it's not something two college students can easily afford) and we're PUMPED to be there for a week or so all by ourselves. We mostly just like walking around the World Showcase and hopping into single rider lines while getting dirty looks from people who've been waiting for an hour. PUMPED.


Congratulations guys! Don't know when your big day is, but enjoy life together, and work hard to keep it 'FOREVER'!(Yes it does take work)


----------



## meghan&josh

Tower said:


> Congratulations guys! Don't know when your big day is, but enjoy life together, and work hard to keep it 'FOREVER'!(Yes it does take work)



Thank you! Our estimated date is May 26, 2012. It'll be a couple of weeks after DF graduates (maybe me too if I can take lots of extra classes). We're trying to Disney it up as much as possible.


----------



## TinkTink78

I love reading these on my flight to DISNEY... Anyone else have an shameful secrets.....  ?


----------



## stitchlet

Just_Trish said:


> . . .
> - A habit started on our first trip - my daughter likes to sleep with the TV on at the resort and we play "The Top 10 Must Do's" channel literally all night.



DH & I do that every time we stay at WDW - and we're both in our mid 40's with no kids!


----------



## stitchlet

OregonGirl said:


> I can't believe I am posting this...
> 
> Everytime I use a public restroom with several stalls, I pretend I am somewhere in Disneyworld. It's my little piece of daydreaming before I exit and walk back into the real world.



Similar secret . . . it makes me happy when the soap in a public restroom smells like the kind they use in WDW . . . it makes me feel like I'm in the one in Adventure Land near POC . . . glad to see I'm not alone!


----------



## bopper

I haven't been back to Disney since Disney shut down the Virtual Magic Kingdom online game.


----------



## Tower

bopper said:


> I haven't been back to Disney since Disney shut down the Virtual Magic Kingdom online game.


You're personal revenge for that? Or just haven't been able to come back?
How long ago has that been?


----------



## bopper

Tower said:


> You're personal revenge for that? Or just haven't been able to come back?
> How long ago has that been?



Its been 2 years...first it was because I was mad...then because I kinda moved to Germany from NJ.


----------



## Tower

bopper said:


> Its been 2 years...first it was because I was mad...then because I kinda moved to Germany from NJ.


kinda eh?
Ok, I guess you're close enough to Paris if you change your mind


----------



## MajorThomasina

Oh wow, this thread has gotten pretty full! Okay, here it goes...


I have never experienced staying on-site at any hotel above value status. I'm changing this fact for my upcoming trip in September...in a BIG way! I will be staying at AKL for my 21st birthday! 
I hate parades. Every time there is one going on, I take that chance to ride the rides in the area! 
I have to watch the, what I like to call, "nostalgia"/classic channel when I get back to my hotel room. It truly relaxes me.
AHEM! I *must* take a break from WDW and see US for at least a day or two!  Shame, shame, I know...


----------



## Joyciemc

Here's mine:

I've never seen Fantasmic and Soarin' does absolutely nothing for me.


----------



## Joyciemc

OregonGirl said:


> I can't believe I am posting this...
> 
> Everytime I use a public restroom with several stalls, I pretend I am somewhere in Disneyworld. It's my little piece of daydreaming before I exit and walk back into the real world.



I 100% do this too!!! I would NEVER have admitted it if you hadn't first!


Sorry for the double post, I got excited and posted before figuring out EVERYTHING I wanted to say.


----------



## DMOMof3

I have 3 Disney Park CD's ripped onto my work computer and listen to them every day.....kind of makes the day bearable. Only I can hear them 

Oh and of course I surf on over to here a few times a day too!

I also like to listen to live365 and tune into the parkhopper stations when at home.


----------



## DisneyAndRedSox

I once went to Disney for a long weekend when my parents were there for the week.  I had only fifty-cents in my wallet... came home with the same fifty-cents.  I never made it to an ATM on the way to the airport and was too cheap to pay ATM fees in FL.  I ended up bumming of my parents the entire weekend (I don't feel too guilty, they were using my timeshare after all!)  Now when I go away with my parents to WDW my Dad hands me 2 quarters and says "here is your spending money!"


----------



## iluvdizknee

Never been to a rope drop, more the closing of the park kinda girl

Do not like AK..too hot there, except I do enjoy the shows.

Want to retire and be one the characters or work the popcorn cart in MK


----------



## ChiCat

I used to be *really* into Disney stuff in my early 20's. I collected those big fancy snow globes, figurines, stuffed animals, movies, etc. And then I just stopped. I have none of that stuff now and I can't remember the last Disney movie I saw in the theaters. Lilo and Stitch looked awful as did Ratatouille, I HATED Cars with a fiery passion. So I'm clearly over my Disney obsession but I've never been to Disney world and now at the age of 30 and no real love for Disney, I'm *dying* to go. How strange is that.


----------



## JoShan1719

ChiCat said:


> I used to be *really* into Disney stuff in my early 20's. I collected those big fancy snow globes, figurines, stuffed animals, movies, etc. And then I just stopped. I have none of that stuff now and I can't remember the last Disney movie I saw in the theaters. Lilo and Stitch looked awful as did Ratatouille, I HATED Cars with a fiery passion. So I'm clearly over my Disney obsession but I've never been to Disney world and now at the age of 30 and no real love for Disney, I'm *dying* to go. How strange is that.



I think you just won the award in this thread lol


----------



## ChiCat

JoShan1719 said:


> I think you just won the award in this thread lol



Haha trust me I know! I totally recognize that it's a very strange obsession considering how much I couldn't care less about Disney But my other shameless secret is I've spent countless hours reading many, many parts of this forum. The friends I have told about my plans to go to Disney look at me like I'm crazy 

But anyway it looks like a great time and I'm so excited to go! In fact I'm going to Puerto Rico in August and Europe in November and those trips are totally on the back burner in my mind because I can't stop thinking about this Disney trip!

If this whole confession of mine isn't shameful I don't know what is


----------



## Tower

ChiCat said:


> If this whole confession of mine isn't shameful I don't know what is


Well, I would not consider it totally shameful to have a desire to go to Disney. I will be 45 in a month, was just on a Disney cruise in December and I can't wait to go back now with/without kids! (Now if certain clients would just pay up on their invoices, I'll be there!)


----------



## TheUltimateParkHoppr

I get secretly mad to myself at people who just don't "get" Disney..

I try to convert as many people as possible to Disney People


----------



## Tower

TheUltimateParkHoppr said:


> I try to convert as many people as possible to Disney People


Your conversion process may be assumed to be brainwashing. 

That's OK, I like being Disney-Brainwashed.


----------



## TheUltimateParkHoppr

Tower said:


> Your conversion process may be assumed to be brainwashing.
> 
> That's OK, I like being Disney-Brainwashed.




lol..that's why I'm ashamed.


----------



## meghan&josh

TheUltimateParkHoppr said:


> I get secretly mad to myself at people who just don't "get" Disney..
> 
> I try to convert as many people as possible to Disney People



I feel the same way!


----------



## onnawufei

I've never seen Fantasia.  I tried when I was a kid but I always fell asleep.  

Though there are a couple of things I like, I could more or less do without DHS.  I get pretty bored there, but I suck it up since there are things the DH really likes.

I want to go to Paris _just_ so I can go ride The Phantom Manor.  I'm sure I'd have fun there doing things both Disney and non Disney but that really is the only reason I want to go.  

I really really _really_ do not like Daisy Duck.


----------



## mytripsandraces

onnawufei said:


> I've never seen Fantasia.  I tried when I was a kid but I always fell asleep.
> 
> Though there are a couple of things I like, I could more or less do without DHS.  I get pretty bored there, but I suck it up since there are things the DH really likes.
> 
> I want to go to Paris _just_ so I can go ride The Phantom Manor.  I'm sure I'd have fun there doing things both Disney and non Disney but that really is the only reason I want to go.
> 
> I really really _really_ do not like Daisy Duck.



Make sure you visit the dragon's lair under Sleeping Beauty's castle, too!


----------



## kristina87

I LOVE disney villains, Scar is my favorite! Also love Jafar and Shere Khan 

I absolutely cannot stand Tinkerbell or any of her fairy friends

Like many people on this thread, I strongly dislike Stitch and thought Lilo and Stitch was one of the worst Disney movies

I just had m first trip to WDW 3 weeks ago and I didn't ride the Dumbo ride, but LOVED the Haunted Mansion.

I very much enjoyed walking around Tom Sawyer Island with the paintbrush that I found in my hand and seeing everyone's jealous reactions, terrible I know but I was really proud!!

I'm not a fan of the parades.

I shamelessly stalked all of the characters that were available in each park on my last trip to get all of their autographs and pictures. 

I am in love with Simba and Robin Hood <3


----------



## iluvdizknee

mytripsandraces said:


> Make sure you visit the dragon's lair under Sleeping Beauty's castle, too!



what is the dragons liar?  where is it?  omg something I don't know....


----------



## mytripsandraces

iluvdizknee said:


> what is the dragons liar?  where is it?  omg something I don't know....



It's under Sleeping Beauty's Castle at Disneyland Paris.  It's very cool!


----------



## onnawufei

mytripsandraces said:


> Make sure you visit the dragon's lair under Sleeping Beauty's castle, too!


I had no idea that exhisted!  

If we ever make it there (I'm pretty sure we will eventually) I'm going to do tons of research ahead of time since I'm pretty sure it'll be a once in a lifetime trip.  I'm already building a list of things I want to check out at Tokyo Disney too.


----------



## FergieTCat

I once went to Paris and only went to Disneyland.

(Justification:  I had been to Paris before and did visit all the tourist sites.  But in 2002, I went for 2 days and just went to Disneyland.)


----------



## SweaterInJune

Shameful?

Well, I'm 26, with no children, and I will _voluntarily_ watch Disney Channel... sometimes I laugh. 

I *love* world travel, but the only reason I didn't insist on going to Disney World for our honeymoon next February is because I've worked there.  We're going somewhere far away, but I have no idea where!  We decided to have WDW vacation next summer. 

Stitch's Great Escape is the biggest waste of money in Disney Park history, followed closely by Disney Quest. 

I have never seen a second of _Treasure Planet_ that wasn't in the preview.  I also don't plan to. What an AWFUL idea!  Atlantis seemed equally awful, but I've seen part of it. 

The Princess and the Frog was fantastic!  I believe it is was extremely under-rated by the public and that makes me upset. 

I have reached a point in my life where I cry at almost every Disney/Pixar movie 

Haunted Mansion is my all-time favorite and on my first day at the parks, I like to be the first guest on it.  It has been known to happen 
I was excited to go on Phantom Manor in Paris--I HATED it! There was no narration--not even in FRENCH!    If I hadn't researched it, I would have been completely confused.  It looks AMAZING though!  

I almost was licked by a baby giraffe while leading a safari and had to mute my microphone because I was afraid I was going to say something that wasn't very "Disney". 

I had David Beckham on my safari one day and my mic quit working, so I had to shout back at him the whole time--humiliating!

Hmmm...that's enough dirty laundry for now...


----------



## MizlurksaLot

I am not a huge fan of MK, and I find the fur characters frightening  . . to the point that I wil l yell and/or jump back if they get too close!


----------



## MizlurksaLot

I am not a huge fan of MK, and I find the fur characters frightening  . . to the point that  wil l yell and/or jump back if they get too close!


----------



## tndislvr

Well, some of mine aren't so shameful but here goes:

- I don't really enjoy DHS.  ToT makes me sick and I'm not big in to coasters so really the only draw there for me is TSM.  We went there our last trip and I was bored out of my skull most of the day and wishing we had visited AK instead.

- We have never stayed on site even though I have called Disney and put a hold on a vacation twice and I check room prices almost daily for two months before our trips.  We always end up "cheaping out" and staying off site.

- I don't like going to the parks every day when we are in Orlando.  I like to take "chill out" days in between.

- Sometimes the heat and crowds take away some of the "magic" for me (and we usually try to go during off peak times).

- Epcot is absolutely my favorite park.  MK is a close second but Epcot is the one park I want to visit repeatedly on our trips.


----------



## mjperry

On my past two trips to WDW I have not set foot in AK.


----------



## ClassyChic

I'll confess I am a HUGE Disney fan, however I have never in my life been to Disney World or Disney Land. 

And again being a Disney fan there are a bunch of Disney movies I have never seen. I only recently watched Toy Story 2. 
I have yet to see Wall E, Lilo and Stitch, Hercules, The Hunchback of Notre Dame, and a bunch more. 

Even though I'm way too old I own Disney coloring books because sometimes I like to color!

I don't know why so many people hate Cars, it's my second favorite Pixar film. 

Even though I love Toy Story I really don't like Woody or Buzz. 

I own an Alice pook-a-looz and Barbie and Ken dolls from TS3.


----------



## EvilQueenT

ClassyChic said:


> I'll confess I am a HUGE Disney fan, however I have never in my life been to Disney World or Disney Land.
> 
> And again being a Disney fan there are a bunch of Disney movies I have never seen. I only recently watched Toy Story 2.
> I have yet to see Wall E, Lilo and Stitch, Hercules, The Hunchback of Notre Dame, and a bunch more.
> 
> Even though I'm way too old I own Disney coloring books because sometimes I like to color!
> 
> I don't know why so many people hate Cars, it's my second favorite Pixar film.
> 
> Even though I love Toy Story I really don't like Woody or Buzz.
> 
> I own an Alice pook-a-looz and Barbie and Ken dolls from TS3.




you need to get netflix to play movie catch up and grab a friend for a road trip to wdw. and if you've waited this long make sure you stay on property to get every minutes worth of wdw while you're there!!!!


----------



## ClassyChic

@ EvilQueenT I'll be sure to check out Netflix. 
I would go to Disney but I  have no one to go with (no one I know likes theme parks or Disney) and I'm not to keen on going alone but thanks anyway.


----------



## KateB

Oh course I have thought of more....

I cry during most Disney movies and my DH laughs at me for it.

I am a teacher and I check the DisBoards atleast 4 times a day and the Disney website at least 2.

I buy something Disney about once a week, even if I have to hide it from my DH.

I bought a Mickey suitcase for our upcoming WDW trip.

I always wanted to go to WDW as a child but my parents never wanted to go. At 26 I finally went and now I am going to take my parents on their very First Trip.

While working on my Cinderella cross-stitch I watch Disney movies.

.....I am sure that there will be more to come.


----------



## onnawufei

ClassyChic said:


> And again being a Disney fan there are a bunch of Disney movies I have never seen. I only recently watched Toy Story 2.
> I have yet to see Wall E, Lilo and Stitch, Hercules, The Hunchback of Notre Dame, and a bunch more.


I've never seen Toy Story 2 (or 3).  I really have wanted to, I just... haven't seen them yet.  I've also never seen Home on the Range, Meet the Robinsons, Brother Bear, Cars and others I'm forgetting.  I have a list of movies I want to see before we go back to WDW this October.  Oh, and while I've sorta seen Hunchback, I've never seen all of it, and what I did see was a looooong time ago.  So I think that counts as a "haven't seen" movie.

I realized another shameful secret.  And it's a doozy.  Please don't stone me for it.  

I don't really like a lot of the "classic" Disney movies.  Not because they're old, I just don't care for their story.  I don't really like Snow White or Dumbo.  I think The Fox and The Hound is super depressing, and I don't really like Peter Pan.  (But I love the non Disney live action version they released a few years back.)  I'm on the fence on Cinderella.  I love Sleeping Beauty however, so points for that?  

When the Tinkerbell movie came out, I was _so_ mad because Tinkerbell isn't supposed to talk.  It wasn't until recently that it dawned on me that of course she can "talk" to other fairies.  I still haven't seen the movie, partly because of all the ranting I did when it first came out.  I feel like I'll have to admit my brain malfunction if I watch the movie and actually like it.


----------



## Tower

onnawufei said:


> I've never seen Toy Story 2 (or 3).  I really have wanted to, I just... haven't seen them yet.  I've also never seen Home on the Range, Meet the Robinsons, Brother Bear, Cars and others I'm forgetting.  I have a list of movies I want to see before we go back to WDW this October.


I too have not seen a lot of what you have not seen, but I have seen TS2 & BB. One of my shameful secrets is that I'm too much of a cheap Dutchman (Almost did it Oranje!) to pay for the DVD's at retail, so I wait a bit and buy it new and cheaper off of ebay. (only new so I can get the Disney Movie Rewards)

I will be 45 on Saturday and I'm taking my kids to see TS3 for MY birthday present! (ok, then lunch on Monday with my DW, just the 2 of us (and DS3))

I do spend too much time on these boards and the Disney site. I just can't wait to go back!


----------



## EvilQueenT

ClassyChic said:


> @ EvilQueenT I'll be sure to check out Netflix.
> I would go to Disney but I  have no one to go with (no one I know likes theme parks or Disney) and I'm not to keen on going alone but thanks anyway.



i love netflix...especially for disney stuff that's "back in the vault". i can understand not wanting to go alone so it's time for you to grab a sibling, co-worker, next door neighbor, facebook friend and head out lol. my husband thought i was crazy the first time i told him we were going to wdw (just the two of us)... but treat any trip like a honeymoon and they're hooked  otherwise my fav person to go with is my sister...we go park opening to emh park close then hit the pool, hot tub or club afterward but we tire out at the same pace so it works lol.


----------



## Tower

EvilQueenT said:


> It's time for you to grab a sibling, co-worker, next door neighbor, facebook friend and head out!


Or take along a fellow DIS'r 
Oh, forgot, I'm married


----------



## RockAndRollBallerina

Stitch the ride scared me


----------



## ClassyChic

@ EvilQueenT and Tower That's why I joined this site hopefully I'll find some people here! 

@ onnawufei You should see TS3 I loved it. I also love Cars even though everyone else seems to hate it. 
I've never seen Home on the Range either.


----------



## EvilQueenT

ClassyChic said:


> @ EvilQueenT and Tower That's why I joined this site hopefully I'll find some people here!
> 
> classychic lol you might want to play at wdw with my kids... my son is your age and my daughter only a few years younger so going with me and my sister would be like going with your mom... if she were really cool and all that of course lol.


----------



## Tower

ClassyChic said:


> also love Cars even though everyone else seems to hate it.


Watch Cars on Blu-Ray on a 42" HD screen. It's amazing!


----------



## ClassyChic

@ EvilQueenT  LOL! 
I really don't care if I go with parents my parents just don't like Disney.  

@Tower I'll have to check it out. I'll have to buy a BLU-Ray first though!


----------



## com_op_2000

1. Have spent the past two days at work reading all 84 pages of this thread!    lol
2. One no one else has posted:
Live an hour away from WDW.  Like to go to the resorts without reservations and stay all day at the pools/swim/chill.
3. DW cries every time we end a stay. (Go minimum 3 time per year)
4. Have gone every year since 93 between Thanksgiving and Christmas holidays (DW's Birthday).  We get away from the family, the shopping, and enjoy the holidays on our own.
5. Miss the Osbourne Family Christmas Lights on the Back Lot houses at MGM. (Will always be MGM to me not DHS (Too much like my High School initials (AHS)))
6. Get in free to the parks any time we want. Family member is a CM.
7. 1st visit Dec 1972. Remember the E tickets.
8. Member of High School band that played MK multiple times and Jazz Band that played at DTD.
9. Was a Toy Solider in Christmas Parade back in 77 & 78.
10. Love all the parks in the Orlando area, get AP to different ones each year.
11. Will go to the park that we have APs for, just for a couple of hours to have a change of scenery/relax.


----------



## EvilQueenT

com op 2000 you crack me up... we live 2 1/2 hours away from wdw and even though i grew up in orlando (sooo not the same as wdw) yet i get a little depressed when we finish our trips as well (so give your dw a hug for me lol). 

our first trip was in october 1972 (officially the trip was for my sisters birthday...we're going back this fall to celebrate her 40th bday) so i know roughly how old-ish you are cuz (cry sob) i'm that old too.


----------



## *Meagan*

OK here it goes:

I can not stand Fantasmic.

I despise Lilo & Stitch the movie and Stitch's great escape.

I love dole whips!

I can not stand slow walkers or people who just stop dead in their tracks.

I loved CARS! And I was not a fan of "UP"..what the heck?!

MGM will always be MGM to me.

I can not stand AK for more than 2 hours! 

I have never been to rope drop.. Im a total night gal.

The Dolphin/Swan resort gives me the heebey jeebeys!


----------



## pattibehan

My turn to air my "dirty" laundry

I have never been to RD, and never will.too crowded and too early for my DH and tweens!!

I sometimes tell people I am going to Florida, but not WDW, just because I can't take the "You are going AGAIN !!" crap!!

MK is my least favorite park

We stay offsite since our first two trips..I find the resort rooms  too small and overpriced..I get a wonderful 2 BR suite for less than 1/2 the cost

I didn't like TSM..waited way too long in the FP line for it, and will probably never go on it again!

MY DH was "that guy" on the Laugh Floor..he was so embarrassed!! I laughed so hard I almost needed new under-roos!!

I cry every time we go through the gates for the first time in a trip!!


----------



## kdunkle904

1. I am completely addicted to the fountain sodas at WDW. They just taste different.

2. I have never ridden Astro Orbiter or the Liberty Belle

3. I think CoP is stupid. 

4. I refuse to call MGM anything but just that.

5. I cry at Wishes....every single time.


----------



## kdunkle904

sub


----------



## JaOdNaM

never seen fantasmic (yet)
hate IASW
never been to RD (yet)
still refer to DHS as MGM
Don't care for Epcot:WS or DAK too much
Never Done Character Dining (yet)
Don't care for the parades but love the fireworks and shows
Never hooked up with a CM at the world (once again this is a YET!)


----------



## LGH1946

I'm going to make out a list of all my favorites and post it very soon! I have been to WDW 20 times and am planning #21 for Oct. this year. I LOVE hearing everybody else's opinions. And I love seeing pictures of the resorts and the restaurants and the food ( usually forget to make the food until it is half eaten) LOL    and the parks and the unusual creative pictures. I want to be able to make pictures like that.


----------



## o2bnoz

ClassyChic, you can come with us on our next trip after our February trip.  I'm surprising my husband with the Feb. trip, but I pretty much know he won't want to go back after that, and of course, I WILL!!!   I want to go every couple of years (actually, WANT to go every few months... but can AFFORD to go every couple of years).  So... if you still want a partner in crime in 2013, you can definitely join us!

Also, I'm sure there are lots and lots of people on the singles board who plan trips regularly.  That would be so much fun!!!

Let's see (trying to stick to the original point of this thread) my Disney shameful secret would be that I love the Beauty and the Beast movie, but the singing voice of Belle is like fingernails on a chalkboard to me!

I really don't see the appeal of the Dumbo ride...   I get that it's nostalgic for people., but don't understand those who wait in line to ride it.

I think I love the food and shopping more than the rides ... oh that's bad to admit!!!


----------



## DebºoºS

JMHO
Stitch is stupid (bring back Mission To Mars
Fantasmic is a waste
Love Dole Whips
Never ridden Alladins's Margic Carpet


----------



## Pirates4me

Finding Nemo and UP are my least favorite Pixar movies

Due to a short term disability I have had to use a scooter our last two trips.  At first I felt bad about making people wait for me to get loaded but after seeing how people are at the bus stops I have to smile and laugh to myself when the bus pulls up and there is a mad rush to get to the door. People just about knock each other down getting past me without realizing that I get loaded first, and to make it even better my family is allowed to enter through the back door after me.

AK is my least favorite park.  Walk ways are too narrow with too many people and it seems like it takes forever to get anywhere

Although I love Soaring, it seems to me that they could change the movie

Illuminations is boring

Stitch is the worst Disney character

Instead of expanding Toon Town they should have updated Tomorrowland


----------



## jaci-h

Ready for mine? Makes me feel like a horrible person!

DH and I are going to WDW in 2 weeks and I realized I might be pregnant (it's about a week too early to test)! Exciting, yeah somewhat...

but I really hope I'm not. _Because I want to ride Space Mountain, RNRC, and Kali River Rapids_ 

I mean, if I am... We'll do the preggo version of WDW. BUT the point of our trip was to have our last DW trip before babies come along............


----------



## Pirates4me

jaci-h said:


> Ready for mine? Makes me feel like a horrible person!
> 
> DH and I are going to WDW in 2 weeks and I realized I might be pregnant (it's about a week too early to test)! Exciting, yeah somewhat...
> 
> but I really hope I'm not. _Because I want to ride Space Mountain, RNRC, and Kali River Rapids_
> 
> I mean, if I am... We'll do the preggo version of WDW. BUT the point of our trip was to have our last DW trip before babies come along............



Sorry but you should feel like a horrible person.  A child is a precious gift!  Disney through the eyes of your child cannot be beat!  Just saying


----------



## luvthemouse71

-I think rope drop is highly overrated
-finds it sad when people with no health issues complain about all the walking
- I hate those humongous strollers that people use these days...I swear they are more of a status symbol for the mommy crowd.
- not crazy about Parades
- hate Goofy


----------



## luvthemouse71

jaci-h said:


> Ready for mine? Makes me feel like a horrible person!
> 
> DH and I are going to WDW in 2 weeks and I realized I might be pregnant (it's about a week too early to test)! Exciting, yeah somewhat...
> 
> but I really hope I'm not. _Because I want to ride Space Mountain, RNRC, and Kali River Rapids_
> 
> I mean, if I am... We'll do the preggo version of WDW. BUT the point of our trip was to have our last DW trip before babies come along............


Hope things work out for you either way- having a child is a personal decision and there is nothing wrong with feeling ambivalent about a pregnancy( or possible pregnancy) at first. 

I knew some of the more rabid mommy freaks were going to attack when I saw your post.


----------



## July Kitten

luvthemouse71 said:


> - I hate those humongous strollers that people use these days...I swear they are more of a status symbol for the mommy crowd.



Ugh, yeah. But my beef with strollers is the fact that a lot of parents unapologetically use them as battering rams. If only had a nickel for every bruise on my legs or dirty looks from offended parents who want me out of _their_ way...


----------



## Boncho

Pirates4me said:


> Sorry but you should feel like a horrible person.  QUOTE]
> 
> What a terrible thing to say.


----------



## lilosurf11

1) I don't get the excitement over a Dole Whip. 
2) I dislike riding splash mountain because I always feel like I will fall out of the seat during the drop
3) I still call DTD "The Village"
4) I enjoy CoP...
5) I LOVE Lilo and Stitch, but find SGA boring
6) I'm short, but I always duck during Space Mountain (I'm afraid I'll get taken out by the track...


----------



## Tower

Boncho said:


> What a terrible thing to say.


I agree 110%!
Congrats on the baby, if there really is one along the way. Once you have children, they do put some restrictions on your current lifestyle, but it's something we happily do for the ones we love. (It's also a great excuse to go to Disney more often!)


----------



## Pirates4me

luvthemouse71 said:


> I knew some of the more rabid mommy freaks were going to attack when I saw your post.



Sorry I'm not a mommy freak, I'm a dad that thinks having a baby out weighs going on Space Mountain.  Besides, I was just agreeing with her.


----------



## Ashton7

Pirates4me said:


> Sorry I'm not a mommy freak, I'm a dad that thinks having a baby out weighs going on Space Mountain. Besides, I was just agreeing with her.


 
Good grief. She said if it did turn out she was pregnant she would be careful on the trip -- just that she wasn't quite ready yet so she hoped it wasn't happening just yet. Sheesh. How does that make her horrible? She's being honest and realistic and not hurting anyone.


----------



## Pirates4me

Ashton7 said:


> Good grief. She said if it did turn out she was pregnant she would be careful on the trip -- just that she wasn't quite ready yet so she hoped it wasn't happening just yet. Sheesh. How does that make her horrible? She's being honest and realistic and not hurting anyone.



Aston7, read her post I was just agreeing with her and you're right, she isn't quite ready


----------



## perfectparanoia

Pirates4me said:


> Aston7, read her post I was just agreeing with her and you're right, she isn't quite ready



Wow! God forbid that once a woman becomes pregnant they have any thought for their enjoyment! They are going to be a terrible Mom because they were hoping to get in one last ride on their favs!

Everyone (us parents included) want things sometimes.

I hope that you get to enjoy your last hurrah and are blessed with your pregnancy soon after. 

If not, there is always baby swap next year


----------



## LGH1946

I don't like to search for hidden Mickey's. It seems like a waste of time. 

I don't care to go on a cruise.

I don't understand why some people hate Disney World!

Yes, MGM will always beMGM to me.

I hate turkey legs!

I've never ridden Kali River, squishy shoes are not good.


I love churros and Mrs Potts ice cream.

Lilo & Stich do not fit in as DIsney characters.

The Aladdin parade from the mid 90's at MGM is the best parade they have ever had there.

I would love to go to WDW for a whole week ALONE!! Does this make me a bad grandma??


Pirata Y El Perica should be open all year long.


----------



## LGH1946

People in wheelchairs would rather be able to walk, believe me. Try to keep you kids from running in front of us. I'm not fussing at all. I have grandchildren who have done that many times . I really try to be as careful as I can.  I love WDW so much and it is really hard to know I will never be able to walk around there again.


----------



## luvthemouse71

Pirates4me said:


> Sorry I'm not a mommy freak, I'm a dad that thinks having a baby out weighs going on Space Mountain.  Besides, I was just agreeing with her.



Well, in that case your opinion is even more invalid. Not every woman approaches pregnancy the same way..some get scared at first, it's an enormous strain on your body, and lifestyle. That's a pet peeve of mine, people who think they get a say in a womans pregnancy...you don't, especially when that woman isnt your wife.And your post was hostile.


----------



## Pineapple Whip

While we're on the topic of pregnancy, I once saw someone working on that outdoors on Disney property.  Shameful secret?  No.  There was a crowd, confused and trying to understand what bad news she received, or if she was injured, and why she was making certain whimpers and being consoled by the man behind her, and then someone yelled SECURITY and then we were all like "Ohhhhhh".  

My shameful secret: For many years now I've grown up and Disney does not impress me with the fantasy and magic like it used to.  While I still enjoy the atmosphere, I am more impressed by the operations and would rather be a part of the magic than a guest, to maybe try and make it special for someone else.

Oh, and I don't really care for most of the food I've had on the resort.  I'll eat it, I like it, I wouldn't go out of my way for it.  I mean seriously, the turkey leg tastes like bland ham and not as smoky as it used to, and if it weren't just a lot of meat on a stick I wouldn't bother getting it.  A man needs his protien.

I also feel the quality has diminished a lot in many places, and feel bad that if it were not Disney, I probably would not bother going back, and then I feel bad that I feel bad about that because I shouldn't have to feel bad that I feel bad about feeling bad.


WOOOOO glad I got all that off my chest.  I'm going to go have a mojito, anyone else want a mojito?  I like the way that sounds, mow-heee-toe, rolls off the tongue, mow-heeee-toe.


----------



## walkdmc

1.  I really dislike the Polynesian.  It's old and dark.
2.  The parades get in my way.
3.  I don't understand why adults seek out characters.
4.  I don't like Mickey's Toontown Fair.  
5.  I'd rather pay over $200 for my family to eat at a character meal (for the kids, of course), then wait 20 or more minutes to get a photo of them in the parks.  
6.  I think a lot of the princesses are not very....um....well...just not what I expected.  
7.  I don't think the monorail smells bad, as was described numerous times on the DIS.  
8.  I think the DISboards can contribute to significant pre-trip anxiety, with all the complaining about everything from rooms to tour groups.  But I still read.


----------



## Sunset_Princess

AK is my least fave park but I will go and do a few rides/shows there.

I think the Nemo show is just silly.

I have seen Fantasmic at least 70 times (but I used to work at Fantasmic so it is understandable).. but I would happily watch it another 70 times. 

I have never had a Dole whip... but it is on my list for this vacation.

I have never been to Typhoon Lagoon... another thing on the list for this time!


----------



## jaci-h

Pirates4me said:


> Sorry but you should feel like a horrible person.  A child is a precious gift!  Disney through the eyes of your child cannot be beat!  Just saying



 I am sorry you feel that way about me. This thread is after all, "shameful secrets". I do believe my future children will all be amazing and precious gifts. I'm embarrassed for you, that you spoke to me in that manner. Even if you were "agreeing with me". So rude.



luvthemouse71 said:


> Hope things work out for you either way- having a child is a personal decision and there is nothing wrong with feeling ambivalent about a pregnancy( or possible pregnancy) at first.
> 
> I knew some of the more rabid mommy freaks were going to attack when I saw your post.



You are so right. I spoke to my mom about this and she told me that with her first baby (me!) she had some ambivalent feelings, too. It comes with the course of a surprise pregnancy! If I were pregnant (found out I'm not), we would completely change our touring plans! Baby does outweigh space mountain, but I am still allowed to feel disappointed. Thanks for your encouraging words.


Besides, found out I'm not prego. And was very disappointed. I was somewhat surprised, but DH and I were excited for possible baby bouncing around in my womb regardless of our Disney plans.

Space mountain or not. Babies will come... I just need to be patient. But for now-- onto space mountain in 14 days!!!! and I might get a margarita.


----------



## jaci-h

Pirates4me said:


> you're right, she isn't quite ready



Unfortunately, you don't have a right to judge whether I'm ready or not based on one thing I say on an online forum. Have a nice day.


----------



## Mardi Grogs

I love DinoLand U.S.A., it's one of my favorite themed lands in all of WDW. Disboards folk apparently hate it with a passion.

When I go on vacation to Disney I usually won't tell my co-workers, I'll make up a cousin's wedding or something as my reason for taking time off.


----------



## ToddRN

i actually like traveling solo to WDW.  I'm a critical care nurse(love it!), and after all the running at work, non-stop "bosses" all day long... going at my own pace at the happiest place on earth is awesome!!!


----------



## rachel09985

I Once had a Dole Whip because everyone sad it was so good, I took two bites, and threw it out because it wasn't good. And I Love Pineapple!

I just started collecting Disney precious Moments and I am 24 years old. 

The secret reason why I pushed so hard to go to Disney in November is because I want my boyfriend of almost 8 years to propose in front of the castle! It is my dream but I don't think it will happen.

I can't wait for Beauty and the Beast and Finding Nemo to come out on Blu Ray so I can buy them right away on My Disney Move Club membership!!!

I will also listen to Four Parks One World CD and Wishes CD on repeat at work. 

Thats all I can think of right now! These aren't really secrets, more so confessions!!!


----------



## thestevied

I also rate Animal Kingdom the lowest out of all the parks, but do enjoy walking around the tree of life for some reason...

And as many of you have said, my wife and I love Disney but don't openly share it with our friends as they just think we're crazy.  So annoying though because if they actually WENT THERE, they would without doubt fall in love with disney too!!!


----------



## thestevied

rachel09985 said:


> I will also listen to Four Parks One World CD and Wishes CD on repeat at work.



Hilarious!! I have the CD's too and love listening to the park music!!  Always look for new ones whenever I go!


----------



## Stinger5

1-Have seen the Muppets 3-D show 4 times and can't travel to the resort without seeing it again.

2- Thinks Giselle should be a Disney Princess

3- have been run over by strollers about a dozen times in the parks and am still smiling!!!


----------



## ChrissyBeth29

Here are mine:

1) I LOATHE Mickey's Toon Town...I don't get it, and I think it is CHEEZY!

2) I care little for the teacups..honestly..who wants to be a tea bag spinning around in front of others?!

3)  I haven't seen a Disney animated film since The Hunchback of Notre Dame..just not into it

4) I think that drinking around the world in Epcot should be an Olympic sport..come on..it involves many nations!

5)I don't really find the food at Disney so 'amazing'!  I mean it's good..but some people rave about it like it's the second coming...I mean...it's a step up from...Dennys, but come on!  It's park food! 

6) I listen to live365 internet radio and at least 15 disney stations everyday..and drive my co workers CRAZY! tee hee

7) I secretly judge you and think you're a bad person if I meet you and you don't 'like', 'get' or 'waste your time' on Disney!

Thank you and good night!


----------



## benolathe

I have the song When You Wish Upon A Star song from Pinocchio on my iPod, from the Disney's 75 Years of Music CD set.  An older man is singing the song, so I always feel as though it is actually *Walt Disney himself *singing/talking to me.


----------



## SnowBunny104

1. Though I love the pretzel bread at Le Cellier, the cheddar cheese soup is just meh.

2. I love the moldy smell of the water on the dark rides (Small World, Pirates of the Caribbean, etc.).

3. I don't care for character meals or interacting with the characters, for that matter. I don't mind posing for a picture with a character, but to stand there and talk to them makes me feel weird. I don't know what to say or do.

4. I hate when people stop in the middle of the aisle in the big auditorium attractions so they can snag the center seat. That's so selfish! Seek help!

5. I'm an unapologetic park commando/planner.


----------



## Boncho

SnowBunny104 said:


> 1
> 2. I love the moldy smell of the water on the dark rides (Small World, Pirates of the Caribbean, etc.).QUOTE]
> 
> Me too!!!


----------



## perfectparanoia

SnowBunny104 said:


> 2. I love the moldy smell of the water on the dark rides (Small World, Pirates of the Caribbean, etc.).



Eeewwww!


----------



## stitchywoman

jaci-h said:


> Unfortunately, you don't have a right to judge whether I'm ready or not based on one thing I say on an online forum. Have a nice day.



amen sister....

I have to say I have one daughter and she is 11 she is the light of my life.  She makes every day brighter and I am more than overjoyed she is mine.  That being said I have never been pregnant, atleast not to my knowledge.  She is my stepdaughter and I have been raising her for going on 6 years now.  I also took care of my best friend's son not only immediately after he was born and for part of his first year but took care of my friend during her pregnancy.  (the dad was a total loss)  But if I found out I was pregnant today I would freak out.  The idea of that first pregnancy and the way it is going to change things is very scary to me.  I want more children but it will be a change and that is new and different.  So for all of those people who claim that people who are scared about a possible pregnancy aren't ready for children I say "Boo"....I have proven that completely wrong by raising children quite well thank you very much.  

jaci-h:  I know people are gonna flame me, but I completely understand.  Good luck to you and if you ever run into me at the world say hi.


----------



## stitchywoman

Boncho said:


> SnowBunny104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1
> 2. I love the moldy smell of the water on the dark rides (Small World, Pirates of the Caribbean, etc.).QUOTE]
> 
> Me too!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to third that...it makes me happy and if I could bottle it I would so I could bring it home with me.
Click to expand...


----------



## stitchywoman

1.  I get totally embarassed when I admit to people I am going to WDW on vacation.  All my friends go to Vegas and Jamaica, but to DH and I there is nothing better than the mouse.  

2. I find it way more fun to ride BTMRR turned backwards

3. I listen to disradio almost religiously and have WAY to many disney songs on my ipod

4. I can do the fantasmic dance...not only do I have it on my ipod I have had a disneyland annual pass for years and get really mean if people make me miss it.  

5. I pretended that I didn't LOVE the idea when my daughter wanted to paint her room neon green...my suggestion was lavender borders at the top...so now its tinkerbell...I keep shoving disney down her throat...

6. This is for disneyland....I get totally agitated whenever I think about the fact that they changed the submarines to nemo....I liked that it had no cartoon quality about it.

7. I didn't renew my annual pass this year because they are changing California Adventure and well....I am bitter.

8. I talk about you guys on the DIS more than I do my own family


----------



## Stinger5

5. I'm an unapologetic park commando/planner.[/QUOTE]



LOL! Is there any other way to do the parks!!!


----------



## jaci-h

Stinger5 said:


> 5. I'm an unapologetic park commando/planner.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Is there any other way to do the parks!!!



Yes... there is the desperado way. Laid back, no schedule, no stress. It's how I run my disney vacations.


----------



## Pirates4me

jaci-h said:


> Yes... there is the desperado way. Laid back, no schedule, no stress. It's how I run my disney vacations.



That's the way we roll as well


----------



## Thumper_Man

jaci-h said:


> Yes... there is the desperado way. Laid back, no schedule, no stress. It's how I run my disney vacations.





Pirates4me said:


> That's the way we roll as well



Us To.  We don't get to go to Disney often, so we take our time strolling through the parks taking everything in.  And if we miss something, gives us an excuse to go back.


----------



## Chaoticsweetness

SnowBunny104 said:


> 4. I hate when people stop in the middle of the aisle in the big auditorium attractions so they can snag the center seat. That's so selfish! Seek help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I HATE HATE HATE when people do this, especially when there is a huge crowd, all of a sudden the people just stops & just sit right in the center seat & then have to squeeze by them. Why do people do that, when the CM tells everyone to move all the way to the end of the row?
Click to expand...


----------



## hollisterluva92

Oh boy! Glad I found this thread!

1. I don't care for the hall of presidents
2. I spend wayyy too much time every day on the dis
3. I wake up and go to sleep every night listening to the dis radio
4. I have to take time out every day to watch my disney world dvd
5. I love the smell of Splash Mountain
6. I love the fact that fantasyland is changing!
7. I have never rode on Dumbo
8. I could never go on a trip to DW without riding Splash Mountain


----------



## Are.&.Are

First thread replied to on this forum!! Wow so exciting  

I'm no newcomer to Disney world so I have quite a few shameful secrets :$

1. I agree with the love of that moldy water smell.. mixed with the sweat and greasy food smell.. 
I call it, "Oil of Disney" smell LOL
2. I rode the Haunted Mansion about 20x every day the last time I went.  :|
3. The chef at the Hawaii hotel in the polynesian resort has known me since I was a baby and always comments on 'how much I've grown'! (I've stayed at that hotel forever  )
4. I use parades as a time to get on rides quicker ( who doesn't!?) 
5. I'm DYING for a game of manhunt on 'tom sawyer island'.
6. I know all the words/jokes/songs on numerous rides incl. haunted mansion, country bears, jungle cruise, tower of terror, aerosmith (intro) , great movie ride,.. etc. 
7. I've mooned cast members as a child :/ what was wrong with me?! hahaha
8. I have memorized all of the monorail 'speeches.' 
 okay I think I better stop now. 
BTW, this was my first post on this forum!  so excited to have found a forum full of people who share my love of Disney!!


----------



## Tower

Are.&.Are said:


> BTW, this was my first post on this forum!  so excited to have found a forum full of people who share my love of Disney!!


Welcome to the board from a fellow Canadian eh! Hope to see many more posts out of ya!


----------



## Princesssbz

Haha....this whole thread is funny.....Mine are..I loved the "old: Epcot Illuminations (I'm 29) .I love the characters and force everyone to wait on line to see them..like my sister and my 3year old..I love the parades and Fantasmic and force everyone to wait for a curb side seat for them (and love it when the characters give me extra attention)or watch in general....I heart Tinkerbell...and I think Aladdin and Prince Neveen are hot...I hate AK except for LK...Fireworks and the castle and the music choke me up sometimes and and I used to cry growing up and get depressed coming and going from disney...


----------



## tripletmom9

Me and a fellow Mommy go once a year without our kids.

I have drank my way around world showcase (more than once) those Grand marier slushes are awesome!!!!!!

I kept my 5 year old out till 2am for MK xtra magic hours (he had a blast!)

Had to be escorted out of epcot cuz we took a wrong turn after closing (got to see the inferno burnoff though)

Saw a lady knitting in line, that will totally be me one day.

Have rode in the front of a monorail, more than once, without kids.

Love the spooky spanish haunted mansion safety rules voice.

Have stuffed my kids shoes to get them on a ride.

Shameful!!!!!!!


----------



## roxiepenguin

wdwgypsy said:


> Glad I read the thread before I posted I could have really embarassed myself.
> 
> OK I may get booted after this one but........
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like Mickey Mouse.   Never has been in my group of favorite Disney Characters.




i think is esp cute since a Mickey pic is part of your avatar!!!


----------



## roxiepenguin

tripletmom9 said:


> Have stuffed my kids shoes to get them on a ride.
> 
> Shameful!!!!!!!




i think your secret is safe here!   (GREAT visual, too!)


----------



## roxiepenguin

mytripsandraces said:


> It's under Sleeping Beauty's Castle at Disneyland Paris.  It's very cool!



how funny... have been to DLP _at least_ 50 times... and totally forgot about that!


----------



## KC78

My shameful secret????...
I went to Disney World once as a kid (9 years old) and I had NO interest in it at all. I could have cared less! I had a better time at our off property hotel pool! Never had much of a desire to go back. 
Well, 21 years later...I decided to take MY kids. I think mostly because my youngest was soooo into all the princesses so I figured it would be something she'd love. Ummmm, I don't know what happened but I absolutely have fallen in love and can't get enough of Disney World. November will be our 3rd trip in two years and I'm already planning our 4th. Magic Kingdom and the parades and fireworks make me very emotional. It AMAZES me how much I love Disney as an adult and didn't as a kid!


----------



## Queenofspoons

I actually like the Three Caballeros boat ride at epcot, alot of people complain its disappointing and teaches nothing about Mexico, but I think its fun and shows you how modern Mexico is.

Ive never eatten at California Grill or Le Celler and many guides say they the best places to go, but we never get around to making reservations, we had a reservation for California Grill, but it got cancled so we could watch fireworks from the park, *lets just say I totally regret that decision * .

Ive never been to any other park event except MNSSHP, I really want to go to MVMCP, The Epcot Food and Wine and Flower Festivals, and Star Wars Weekends at DHS.

Haven't rode Space Mountain or Space Ranger spin.

Ive never liked the film WALL-e.


----------



## mjperry

Like QueenOfSpoons I have not been to California Grill or Le Celler and like maelstrom and The Three Caballeros


----------



## imsoscared

so after taking a bit of time away from these forums i figure i should get active again,

been going to wdw at least every other year for a bit and ive never been into hall of presidents.
my trips tend to be based upon arriving on a day and the last full day to be at mk for the fireworks. 
which leads to the 1st food item i purchase when i arrive is a dole whip
i probably spend 2x the time now enjoying the subtle  details that are everywhere then i do riding rides now.
tons of other things of course that i probably should add but i might fill up the whole page


----------



## smidgen21

last year we were waiting in line to buy souvies outside Astro Orbitor.  A kid about age 12 cut in front of my DS (age 3).  The CM didn't stop him and rang him up first.  I had a fit and told my kids we had to put our stuff back because it's rude to cut in line and we'd go somewhere else.  I was soooo tired and I had temporarily lost my Disney magic.  I started crying  and I was so embarassed .  DH told me I needed a time out so I went on Space Mountain alone.  I got off the ride and went back to the Kiosk and bought my boys their Buzz Lightyear stuff.  I'm still ashamed 

My never been moment is that I haven't been on Haunted Mansion.  I plan to fix that in Sept!


----------



## TinkTink78

Love this thread.....

32 years old and just got my first tattoo, it has a Mickey Head in it  And not a little one!

Never had a dole whip... Might try that next trip.

I cried at Wishes on my solo trips wishing the love of my life was there with me.  Changed that in February, when we went just for Wishes


----------



## Woth2982

My Secret is I am terrified of the characters that have masks lol. I am cool with the face characters though.


----------



## FOXFIELDZOO

I think Toy story spin is just OK


----------



## Mardi Grogs

FOXFIELDZOO said:


> I think Toy story spin is just OK



Amen.

Not that it's terrible but I was pretty underwhelmed.


----------



## DisneylandForever

Hmmm. I do have a few dislikes about my beloved Disney. But I'm not ashamed of them. Should I be ashamed about not being ashamed? 


1) Hate is such a strong word. So let's just say I don't love the Animal Kingdom.

2) Hate is not a strong enough word to describe how I feel about WDW's Tiki Room.

3) Who _ever_ thought Sounds Dangerous was a good idea?

4) Re: Disneyland - I would like to meet the man who decided to take the rocket jets off the top of the Peoplemover and move them to the ground at the entrance of Tomorrowland, and punch him in the face.

5) I know it's some sort of weird tradition, but I still get annoyed when everybody screams in the elevator room of the Haunted Mansion. Every time.


Rant over! But I'm sure I'll think of more. Geez, I'm getting grumpy in my old age!


----------



## Mardi Grogs

DisneylandForever said:


> 3) Who _ever_ thought Sounds Dangerous was a good idea?



Believe me when I say that I agree with this 100%, but I can also KIND OF see what they were going for with this horrible attraction. It's one of those shows where I think the hearts of Imagineers were in the right place but it just didn't work. I always thought 'Sounds Dangerous' was an attempt to combine the innovation of 'old time radio' (a lot of old timey radio enthusiasts still exist!) with higher-tech audio equipment.

But I will concede that this attraction fails in every way possible, and even if it was passably decent it simply doesn't fit in in an Orlando theme park.


----------



## Sagginit

smidgen21 said:


> last year we were waiting in line to buy souvies outside Astro Orbitor.  A kid about age 12 cut in front of my DS (age 3).  The CM didn't stop him and rang him up first.  I had a fit and told my kids we had to put our stuff back because it's rude to cut in line and we'd go somewhere else.  I was soooo tired and I had temporarily lost my Disney magic.  I started crying  and I was so embarassed .  DH told me I needed a time out so I went on Space Mountain alone.  I got off the ride and went back to the Kiosk and bought my boys their Buzz Lightyear stuff.  I'm still ashamed
> 
> My never been moment is that I haven't been on Haunted Mansion.  I plan to fix that in Sept!



i completely understand.  i feel like kids get a pass on being rude b/c its "meant for children" and there were a few times i wanted to yell at children, like when they tried to keep cutting me in line at the slide at the pool, or when i just wanted one frickin pressed penny at the toy story machine and had to wait for some womans four kids to get every single design. the polite thing would have been to let me get my one penny and then hog the machine for hours.


----------



## neech

I fell asleep on the Universe of Energy ride. I was pretty sick with a cold and the air conditioning felt good. Deadly combination.


----------



## loveclarice

I've never been to Tom Sawyer Island--mostly because I can't figure out how to get there!


----------



## tsme

I know most people hate this ride, but I LOVE IASW & the song too! I drag my DH there everytime. Also, deep down, I secretly really want to wear a tiara & dance with Prince Charming.


----------



## mytripsandraces

loveclarice said:


> I've never been to Tom Sawyer Island--mostly because I can't figure out how to get there!



Same here!


----------



## BDL

Me and my buddies used to go down to WDW every other year.  We are all grown men over 6' tall and rather big (some of us played college football together).  

But my confession is, every year it was our goal, no matter how busy it was, for all of us grown men to get in line for It's A Small World and just take in the random facial expressions from all the other people in line.  It was quite amusing...

Until we got in the boat and reminded ourselves "Uh ohh...  This is a 10 minute ride."  But, it's all worth it.


----------



## MattGilsdorf

i dont even know what dole whip is or where to find it...
iv never ridden dumbo...
im sorry, the food really sucked at the food court in cbr...
as a grown man i still love the character breakfasts!


----------



## Tower

MattGilsdorf said:


> i dont even know what dole whip is or where to find it...
> iv never ridden dumbo...
> im sorry, the food really sucked at the food court in cbr...
> as a grown man i still love the character breakfasts!


The food in the main restaurant isn't the greatest either. CBR is also just too big.


----------



## helloirishkitty

I'm another one who doesn't like the dole whip.... too sweet, no thank you.

I don't like Mickey Mouse's voice.

I really don't enjoy Le Cellier that much... it's overrated.


----------



## pattibehan

We just got back from a 14 day trip..and I rode one ride the entire time...spent most of the time waiting for my teens to get off and people watching!


----------



## tndislvr

I don't love The Haunted Mansion.  Honestly creeps me out!  We got stuck on it once and I thought I was going to hyperventilate.  I ride it every trip as it is a favorite of DS4.  But every time I'm singing a happy song in my head trying to make the ride pass quickly.


----------



## brer rabbit 28

This is a great thread. Can't believe I only just found it.

I have no desire to ride the rapids in AK
I avoid the princesses like the plague, they are too sugary sweet and a little condesending (SP)
I have never seen illuminations-although i would like to


Wow I feel better now!!


----------



## DisneylandForever

DisneylandForever said:


> Hmmm. I do have a few dislikes about my beloved Disney. But I'm not ashamed of them. Should I be ashamed about not being ashamed?




Whoo hoo! I heart quoting myself. 


Just wanted to say I found one that I _am_ a bit ashamed of...


I actually like this song.


(hides)


----------



## Princesssbz

DisneylandForever said:


> Whoo hoo! I heart quoting myself.
> 
> 
> Just wanted to say I found one that I _am_ a bit ashamed of...
> 
> 
> I actually like this song.
> 
> 
> (hides)




I like this song too


----------



## DisneylandForever

Princesssbz said:


> I like this song too


----------



## kmrein

neech said:


> I fell asleep on the Universe of Energy ride. I was pretty sick with a cold and the air conditioning felt good. Deadly combination.



Me, too! My husband claims I was snoring but I don't believe him. (Oh, and I didn't have a cold.)

My most shameful Disney secret, though, is that there are moments when I look around and think WDW would be absolutely perfect if it weren't for all those children. (Mostly when I'm there during super-crowded spring break week in April around noon in the MK...)


----------



## coneygoil

I can't ride The Haunted Mansion without closing my eyes and hiding my face in the shoulder of whoever is riding with me. I will never get over my fear of that ride!

Used to be scared of POTC until I was like 16. My wild imagination thought the pirates would come to life and it just stuck with me. Thankfully I got over it and adore POTC now.

I DESPISE MGM (okay, Hollywood Studios)! I spend so much time there from doing many Super Soap Weekends that I would be happy if I didn't go back there for years to come. However, I got because I love ToT.

Winnie the Pooh is such a freak ride. Pooh, in general, freaks me out.

Treasure Planet is my favorite Disney animated movie EVER, and yet it's one of the biggest "black sheep" of Disney. 

I don't like that Disney has made my favorite heroine, Belle, into a blah princess. How dare them! Belle was the cool female character who had a mind of her own, but now she prances around in her dresses being all princess-y.


----------



## coneygoil

pattibehan said:


> I sometimes tell people I am going to Florida, but not WDW, just because I can't take the "You are going AGAIN !!" crap!!



Same here! It's always "You must really like that place." I want to reply "Uh, not really!"


----------



## kmrein

coneygoil said:


> Same here! It's always "You must really like that place." I want to reply "Uh, not really!"



I especially hate: "There are other places to go on vacation, you know. Don't you ever want to go anywhere else?"


----------



## Serenity82

While I ride Mission Space with my my child repeatedly I am nauseated by the smell of hydraulic fluid as you are waiting to board. I am sick before I ever enter the "rocket" but noone would ever know.


----------



## PirateMel

kmrein said:


> I especially hate: "There are other places to go on vacation, you know. Don't you ever want to go anywhere else?"



Ummm - NO


----------



## Disney_Princess83

My shameless Disney secret is that I went on the Snow White ride when I was 22 and I cried.  Seriously, I was so scared at the time because I was in a car alone. Looking back I have NO idea why! It was made worse by the three year who got off the ride after me and was laughing, begging her Mum to go again


----------



## goodfood4ursoul

Dirty little secrets? Me??  

We've been to MK like 6 times and I have never:
been to Toon Town or Fairy Hollow & have no desire to
Seen Philharmagic
ridden Splash Mtn.
eaten at a TS restaurant there
ridden Dumbo
watched ANY parade and have no desire to 


I really love Maelstrom
Have never been to the France pavilion in like 10 visits
visited Epcot during F & W last year and didn't get anything from the kiosks
Don't like the lefse at the Norwegian CS because I don't like sugar on mine.


I really dislike DHS 
our next visit we are only riding RRC as much as we can in 90 minutes, then leaving.


----------



## TheAceOfAces

I know I'm definitely in the minority here, but MGM is actually my favourite of all the parks. (Then again, I am a theatre major, which could have something to do with it- I love the fact that the park immerses you in the history of the entertainment industry and old Hollywood.)

I've never ridden the Magic Carpets. It just seems like it's the same thing as Dumbo, and I'd rather do the original. 

I've never ridden RnRC because as much as I love a lot of roller coasters and "scary" rides (who decided Dinosaur was scary, anyway?), I've always been too chicken to do any rides that go upside-down. I've decided that whenever the next time I go to WDW is, I'm going to ride RnRC as my first upside-down ride.

I really don't like that Disney abandoned two of the projects that I was most looking forward to: the Legendary Years and Beastly Kingdom. (I'm especially unhappy about Legendary Years because they taunted us with the construction of it for so long, only to decide to turn it into what's essentially a sequel to All Star Movies. I hope they'll at least do us the favor of leaving the 00s-40s fonts sprinkled throughout the background of the signs around Pop. Look closely, they're there.) I actually occasionally have dreams that the Legendary Years are finshed and I'm staying there...


----------



## KittyHellstrom

I'd wear my mouse ears every day if I could. 

-Kitty


----------



## KittyHellstrom

TheAceOfAces said:


> I've never ridden RnRC because as much as I love a lot of roller coasters and "scary" rides (who decided Dinosaur was scary, anyway?), I've always been too chicken to do any rides that go upside-down. I've decided that whenever the next time I go to WDW is, I'm going to ride RnRC as my first upside-down ride.



I was the same way for a very long time, then I did one and have not looked back. RnRC is a really good one to start with, one of my all time favorites.

-Hellstrom


----------



## bcvmargs

I hate its a small world


----------



## Granfan

A lot of what people have listed is just personal preference nothing to be ashamed of, but here are some of mine that I try to hide so I guessI must be ashamed of them:
1. I spend on 90 percent of planning time making, changing, obsessing over ADR's and what I'm going to order. 
2.  I've been going to WDW since it opened but never done any fast rides or roller coaster type rides, tower of terror scary types. 
3.  I am very afraid of the tigers at AK. 
4.  I don't care anything about the characters, Disney 
logos, etc.


----------



## 1bigwdwfan

loveclarice said:


> I've never been to Tom Sawyer Island--mostly because I can't figure out how to get there!



Hahaha! I thought I was the only one who couldn't figure it out!


----------



## hvivona

Getting ready for my first solo trip so I feel safe in saying:
 1)I pretend to hate IASW but secretly my inner little girl comes out and i LOVE it.
2) I get tear up whenever I see illuminations and wishes
3) I get MAD if my family doesn't want to see fantasmic
4) I want to do one of those Kim Possible missions alone.
5) I've never been to Jelly Rolls and always want to go
6) Get mad when my kids don't enjoy Disney world as much as I do,
7) I wish I could be a character in the parks- specifically Snow White or Arial


----------



## LisaCat

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Tower of Terror scares me (I did it twice but will go on R & R or EE 100 times in a row before I ever get on that freefall again)


  I don't do free fall rides or rides that get me wet.  Nope.  Not at all.  If I want to be wet, I'll go to the water park!  LOL



twotoohappy said:


> I can't stand when kids are allowed to drive their parents ECV's
> Heely's in the park - grrrrrrrr


  Major peeves of mine as well.....



CinRell said:


> I do NOT like MGM (dis studios or whatever they're calling it this year) aside from 1 or 2 rides... I think it looks dirty and not much to do/see .. the only reason I go back is Fantasmic


  I still call it MGM as well.  I haven't spent much time there, but it did not impress me.



srwarden1928 said:


> I dont appreciate having my ankle rammed repeatedly with a stroller when I am trying to look at something in a shop.


  Or leaving a show or parade.  It's not like bumping into me is going to make the crowd move any faster!



Stacy's a freak said:


> What is a pin shark?  Is that like a land shark?  _"candygram"_


  This is just funny.....



Anything Disney! said:


> This thread is hilarious.  I feel like I can say something negative and NOT get flamed
> 
> Shameful Secret #1:   I drink my way around the World Showcase.....
> Shameful Secret #2:   Wish the parks had a grown up only day.....


  Ooooooooooo.....  I like both of these!



trennr said:


> Meega Nala Qweesta!!!!


  I :heart: Stitch!



luvthemouse71 said:


> -Have no sympathy for those wanting my seat on the bus, especialy when they've come running up to the stop last minute, ginormous stroller in hand. Wait for the next bus if you want a seat, that's what I did.
> -I get a sick enjoyment out of the dirty looks I get from folks in the standby line when I use FP.
> -Also kinda enjoy watching people throw a hissy when they haven't made an ADR, and walk up to a popular restaurant expecting to be seated. No, it's not nice but there it is..


 *snicker*  You're kinda twisted.  I like that in a person.....  



goodfood4ursoul said:


> I really dislike DHS
> our next visit we are only riding RRC as much as we can in 90 minutes, then leaving.


  I'm thinking RRC and squish my pennies and Fantasmic are all I want to do there this time too.....

This will be my third trip to WDW.  My first was when there was only MK and Epcot.  We were only there for one day and spent most of it at Epcot.  We went back to MK to see the Main Street Electrical Parade which, to this day, is my FAVORITE live Disney ANYTHING.  EVER.  Hands down.  I miss it....  LOL!


----------



## MousketeerMary

[ Also, deep down, I secretly really want to wear a tiara & dance with Prince Charming.[/QUOTE]

Oh, yes, me too!

And my shameful secret is that I would GLADLY go BY MYSELF to enjoy the magic to the fullest..... without DH or anyone else to drag the 60 year old lady down!  I have never had that opportunity - don't know if that's good or bad!


----------



## MousketeerMary

"My most shameful Disney secret, though, is that there are moments when I look around and think WDW would be absolutely perfect if it weren't for all those children."

Oh, yeah, I missed this one too - I've thought it more than once. LOL  And I would totally take that Disney cruise too, if not for that!


----------



## NonScents

MousketeerMary said:


> "My most shameful Disney secret, though, is that there are moments when I look around and think WDW would be absolutely perfect if it weren't for all those children."


 
Ok, since you said it first........ me too!
(oh the shame!)


----------



## EvilQueenT

KittyHellstrom said:


> I'd wear my mouse ears every day if I could.
> 
> -Kitty



I have to say I love this pic...it looks like my husband and I dressed you lol...he's a star trek fan and i'm a disney addict.


----------



## DebºoºS

MousketeerMary said:


> And my shameful secret is that I would GLADLY go BY MYSELF to enjoy the magic to the fullest..... without DH or anyone else to drag the 60 year old lady down! I have never had that opportunity - don't know if that's good or bad!



That was always my wish and for this past Mother's Day that was my gift. A whole week by myself @ WDW! Sans DH & kids. I kept this 60yr old bod out till 3am a few nights. Ate when and where I wanted. Rode rides and saw every show I wanted. No itinerary except for a few ADRs.

My shameful secret is that I had such a good time I want to do it again and again


----------



## fallen_angel727

I'm ashamed to say I agree with the too many children but hey what can ya do...it's supposed to e for kids right? 

I'm ashamed to say:
I can't stand It's a Small World 
I just want to push the Jungle Cruise CM's off the boat and 
I'm not a fan of AK except maybe the rides...or at least Dinosaur


----------



## kdfogliano

NonScents said:


> Ok, since you said it first........ me too!
> (oh the shame!)



I have 2 kids and agree!!
My DH and i always said there should be an "adult only day!!"

Edit: I also want to tell crying kids to stop crying dont u know you are in the happiest place on earth!! (my mom says this one is going to get me in the end!)


----------



## EvilQueenT

DebºoºS;38215415 said:
			
		

> That was always my wish and for this past Mother's Day that was my gift. A whole week by myself @ WDW! Sans DH & kids. I kept this 60yr old bod out till 3am a few nights. Ate when and where I wanted. Rode rides and saw every show I wanted. No itinerary except for a few ADRs.
> 
> My shameful secret is that I had such a good time I want to do it again and again




fabulous! my sister and i go without the kids or grandkids whenever we can and exactly the same thing.


----------



## mdoll4

My shameful secret? I really hate HS, except for Rock 'n Rollercoaster. I used to say Rock ' Rollercoaster and Tower of Terror were my favorites, but I still get scared to death everytime I go on it, so I'd have to say RNR is the only redeeming quality of HS!!


----------



## com_op_2000

Bump
Hoping others add to this thread.


----------



## *Meagan*

I agree BUMP bump.. this is such a fun thread!


----------



## NJDiva

I have a few shameful secrets:
I've never been on Tower of Terror or Splash Mtn. 
I'm freaked out by the Haunted Mansion
I could watch every fireworks display everyday
I too look around and say how perfect the park would be without children
I want to take out every kid on a bus that is having a meltdown after seeing the best fireworks ever (I do love kids by the way...)
I wish they had an adults only bus at the end of the night
In 4 visits to WDW I have taken over 1000 pictures


----------



## Alahis

What a nice topic ! I must collaborate !


So, my first shameful secret is....I dated a CM and it was a very very very unpleasant time....now I'm afraid to return in DLParis and see him....But I love DLP 

A little more happy secret....Like many of you, I dream to have a non-kid day in the WDW....(and DLP)...Juste one day.....

....And I listen every morning and evereny night the DISradio (and my parents are mad about it )

Oh and I almost forgot.....I plan to go in WDW with a friend (so my parents don't worry) but I hope I will meet a lot of people to help me endure this friend....He's nice but....well, you know....He's the one who knows how much I'm a Disney-Fan so....

*shame*


----------



## *Meagan*

fallen_angel727 said:


> I'm ashamed to say I agree with the too many children but hey what can ya do...it's supposed to e for kids right?
> 
> I'm ashamed to say:
> I can't stand It's a Small World
> I* just want to push the Jungle Cruise CM's off the boat* and
> I'm not a fan of AK except maybe the rides...or at least Dinosaur



HYSTERICAL! (bolded)
and I agree. I like animal kingdom for only a few rides!


----------



## ptted

NonScents said:


> Ok, since you said it first........ me too!
> (oh the shame!)



Agreed!  When I was trying to eat my dinner at Liberty Tree Tavern and had kids screaming and crying next to me the whole time I thought the same thing


----------



## ptted

*Meagan* said:


> HYSTERICAL! (bolded)
> and I agree. I like animal kingdom for only a few rides!





fallen_angel727 said:


> I'm ashamed to say I agree with the too many children but hey what can ya do...it's supposed to e for kids right?
> 
> I'm ashamed to say:
> I can't stand It's a Small World
> I just want to push the Jungle Cruise CM's off the boat and
> I'm not a fan of AK except maybe the rides...or at least Dinosaur



I agree totally with It's A Small World.  Especially since it seems not to take longer to get off the ride than it did for the ride itself.


----------



## ptted

Can't ever remember seeing Illuminations (always wind up leaving the park before it starts) and can't ever remember getting on Splash Mountain (maybe when I was younger).


----------



## BDL

I really miss how interactive (and maybe even a little improv) the tour guides were on the Jungle Cruise.  I remember, as a kid in the 80's, getting so excited because they would would be hyping being able to see the "Backside of Water" or defend the boat from the ear twitching hippos with his cap gun.


----------



## AquaDame

BDL said:


> I really miss how interactive (and maybe even a little improv) the tour guides were on the Jungle Cruise.  I remember, as a kid in the 80's, getting so excited because they would would be hyping being able to see the "Backside of Water" or defend the boat from the ear twitching hippos with his cap gun.



They still do this - when we got back from DL last time they did both these things AND had the caps back in the guns (they took them out for awhile). I was so happy!


----------



## BDL

AquaDame said:


> They still do this - when we got back from DL last time they did both these things AND had the caps back in the guns (they took them out for awhile). I was so happy!



That is AWESOME!!!!!

For all my trips over the past 10 yrs they didn't do those things any more.  Now I'm really stoked for my trip in Dec.

Another shameful secret I have...  When Pleasure Island was open, I sneaked a drink to my 22yr old friend who forgot her license at the hotel, and couldn't get an OVER 21 wrist band.  Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh....


----------



## disneylover1959

I am scared of Tower of Terror!  My teenage boys make fun of me!


----------



## janki

Hi,
I am new member so please guide me 
Thanks


----------



## NJDiva

disneylover1959 said:


> I am scared of Tower of Terror!  My teenage boys make fun of me!



ME TOO!!! which is why I will never go on it


----------



## PhoenixStrength

My shameful secrets:
1. I've never seen Fantasmic or Illuminations. I will be seeing Illuminations in 2 weeks though.
2. Never been in the Hall of Presidents.
3. The only attraction I cannot stand is Stitch's Great Escape. 
4. I hate Turkey Legs.
5. I've never had a Dole Whip, though I might have one on this next trip in a few weeks.
6. I'm more excited about this upcoming trip then I have been for any other trip, mostly because I will be doing my first solo trip and I look forward to being able to ride, eat and just do whatever I want without having to listen to someone else complain! 
7. I spend at least an hour every work day on this forum


----------



## Agri

I could skip AK every trip.  The only thing I really go there for is Kali River Rapids when its hot.  

The Lion King is my favorite Disney movie so EVERYONE assumes AK is my favorite park.


----------



## Alahis

PhoenixStrength said:


> 7. I spend at least an hour every work day on this forum




Oh yeah, sooo right.....Help, I'm an addict !


----------



## spurk5532

I have never been on IASW and hope that when I die I can say the same thing.


----------



## Ken_Breadbox

NJDiva said:


> ME TOO!!! which is why I will never go on it



My DW is not a ride person and she went through ToT to the end of the preshow, then went to take the 'chicken's exit'. They put her on...AN ELEVATOR.
"That's diabolical," she said. "That's just evil."
"Hey," said the CM, "now you can tell everybody you rode the elevator on Tower of Terror. Just don't say which one."



My shameful secret: I spent almost as much time at OKW as I did in the parks. And loved it almost as much.


----------



## EvilQueenT

never had a dole whip but my sister suggests we bring something to spike them with to make our first try a more memorable one.

my ex-aunts first job (back in the mid-late 70s) was a wdw. she was chip/dale back when the characters would just show up in the park and get mobbed by guests...i still don't like her or chip and dale.

we lived out of state for a number of years when my kids were growing up so when my daughter was a young teenager she only had a few memories of being to wdw. she's a big coaster type ride rider so we tricked her onto IASM (a ride none of us like) by telling her it was like an indoor splash mountain... real cutsie like until the huge drop in the dark at the end...you should have heard her when we got to the end of the ride .


----------



## 2girls4me

I laugh hysterically at all the bad jokes told on the Jungle Cruise.

My DH gets embarrassed, but I think they are funny.

I've never had a Dole anything - pineapple makes me gag.  

I ate at Le Cellier on the last visit and wasn't overly impressed by it.


----------



## DONTMINDME

TheUltimateParkHoppr said:


> lol..that's why I'm ashamed.



Brainwashing is not what I would call it I prefer Disney Empowering, Showing people the light when they have been living in that deep dark world where there is no Disney. I consider myself a true Disney enlightener,I show them the way to thier inner child. It's my true calling, in my day job I sell Jewelry.That is my secret.


----------



## Ro Z

My name is Rose and I am a Disneyholic!!


----------



## DONTMINDME

Welcome to all Disneyaholics we are here to help you. Help you add to your addiction that is, we all share it and hope to sped it around.You all make me feel I am not alone, thank you for that. And I hate Lilo and Stitch He's just creepy.


----------



## tlionheart78

Well, might as well add to the chaos.   I have to confess that as a perfectly straight male, I am rather infatuated with the Disney Ladies (the Princesses, Fairies, Alice, Mary Poppins, etc.), but then what Disney guy wouldn't?  As for my shockers, I've never been to Disneyland and my least favorite attraction is It's A Small World (LOVE the concept and message, HATE, HATE, HATE, HATE, HATE repetitive music no matter what language it is in!).  Also, I'm not a big Animal Kingdom or Hollywood Studios fan (ToT, RRC, and Everest make me want to go back to those parks for those reasons alone...).


----------



## Joolish1313

It's been a while since I visited this thread. Mostly because I purged my secrets in my first post. Since we went in September I have a few more to add.
1. I don't get the hype over Toy Story Mania; I still like Buzz's ride better. The DL one is AMAZING.
2. I named my cats Nala & Simba. Simba is only 7mos but he's going to be a huge orange tabby. 
3. Our fighter fish is Rizzo (from the Muppets)
4. We have more Disney Christmas ornaments then non-Diseny ornaments.
5. We did the DVC tour in 2009 and I have since spent countless hours trying to plan for us to purchase into it. I want to purchas into it this winter - which means we may buy into it before buying our first house!


----------



## merriwthr

I've got a few shameful Disney secrets...

1.  I don't understand half of the abbreviations folks use on the DisBoards.. .most I can figure out - but most stump me.
2.  My ID came from my DD (24) many many years ago... was trying to come up with a yahoo ID and she was into Sleeping Beauty then - said I should use MerriWeather since I was always 'fat and happy' like the fairy Merriweather!!  Luckily I still am!!  
3.  My DD (24) doesn't get my Disney obsession. She says I need therapy! I say she does!!
4.  All of my passwords at work are Disney characters! It makes the IT guys crazy trying to figure out which character is the chosen one for the week!!  
5.  I'm terrified of roller coasters but every trip I *have* to ride Space Mountain!
6.  My favorite ride - Haunted Mansion. Favorite Show - American Presidents. I'll go to both multiple times a day!

Whew... That's a load off my chest! 


29 days until my next Disney Vacation!!


----------



## sunny_stace

DONTMINDME said:


> Brainwashing is not what I would call it I prefer Disney Empowering, Showing people the light when they have been living in that deep dark world where there is no Disney. I consider myself a true Disney enlightener,I show them the way to thier inner child. It's my true calling, in my day job I sell Jewelry.That is my secret.



Jewellery sales is my day job too!  But half of my customers see that most of what I'm wearing is Disney jewellery!


----------



## Thumper_Man

merriwthr said:


> I've got a few shameful Disney secrets...
> 
> 1.  I don't understand half of the abbreviations folks use on the DisBoards.. .most I can figure out - but most stump me.



I used to have this problem to.  There is a thread to help explain what most of the abbreviations are.  Click HERE to take you to the thread.


----------



## BarbieGal457

In all of my Disney trips to both the World and Disneyland, I still haven't been able to conquer Splash Mountain or Tower of Terror! Everest is also still waiting for me to ride. One day, one day...!


----------



## JEThompson99

BarbieGal457 said:


> In all of my Disney trips to both the World and Disneyland, I still haven't been able to conquer Splash Mountain or Tower of Terror! Everest is also still waiting for me to ride. One day, one day...!



Try to conquer Splash Mountain first.  It's really a pleasant ride, aside from the big drop at the end, it's not that bad and in my experience, I have rarely gotten really wet.  Everest also is ok for a coaster so I'd try that next.  Tower of Terror though can be pretty extreme!  But I love them all!


----------



## sdzman

I'm a dude and I love WDW and I use my grand daughter as an excuse to go as often as I can.  It really is so much fun bringing a young child, they believe all of it you can just see it in their eyes.


----------



## ambertides

BarbieGal457 said:


> In all of my Disney trips to both the World and Disneyland, I still haven't been able to conquer Splash Mountain or Tower of Terror! Everest is also still waiting for me to ride. One day, one day...!



You can do it!!

One of my goals I set on my 31st birthday was to have ridden EVERYTHING at WDW by the time I was 32. This meant scary rides, too. The only ones I'd done were Kali, Dinosaur, and Splash. I love Kali & Splash, hate Dinosaur, but re-did it this year anyway since I hadn't since 2004.

I hadn't ridden Space Mountain since I was 7 and my mom swears I almost had a heart attack. I think it traumatized me for coasters.

So I started with Barnstormer. Yes, really! Barnstormer!

Then Thunder Mountain, Test Track, Dinosaur, Primeval Whirl and Mission Space Orange Side (I'd done Green). None of those really made me nervous, but I used them to work up to the ones that did scare me.

Next was Tower of Terror. While this one looked scary, I also thought it'd be fun. And it was! DH rode it with me, so the time in the queue was not so bad, and then I loved the trampoline-like feeling of bouncing up and down. 

DH hated it, and after this, he abandoned the quest and I had to finish on my own. That made things _a lot_ harder. But I went on.

The next thing I did was Rock 'n' Roller Coaster. The line was really short since I did single rider, but after getting in and going around the corner to the countdown area, I was seriously panicking. Almost enough to wave to a cast member and see if they could get me out. But I breathed my way through it, the countdown went off, and away we went. 

And......... I was bored. 

I think because I was riding alone, but there are no big drops and it's just not _that_ dark. Plus I got a song I like, so that helped. 

Next up was Space Mountain. 

I used a Fastpass. Went right to the loading area. And...  the ride was down. Someone dropped something on the track. So I waited for 45 minutes and then was put in a rocket almost instantly (since they asked if there were any single riders). That's a lot of time to build up nerves and remember being 7 years old freaking out!

Again, that panic right after getting in the ride vehicle. 

But once we took off... it was.... okay. I was kinda freaked out (but not panicked) throughout because I kept waiting for a big drop. So every time we started heading down, I squeaked. But the scenery was nice. I think it would be okay if I rode it again since I wouldn't be nervous waiting for a drop the whole time. It is kindof a rough ride, though. My neck hurt for a couple days after.

One more to go!

Everest.

I hate going backwards.

I don't even like the backwards part of SSE or HM.

I went canoeing once and we were about to canoe into an alligator. DH was trying to get me to paddle backwards. I would not. I was like... no! It'll move! I don't like going backwards!!

So, yeah, Everest.

Again, into the single rider line. I think I waited about 10 minutes. Lots of time to freak out. But not nearly so much as Space. And once we were in the train, it took off right away. 

I'd watched the youtube videos enough to know the backwards part is 18-20 seconds. 

So when we got there, I counted. 1-2-3...  And that helped me through that part. 

And then I got really nervous right before the big drop.

But it was fun, and not that bad. The lapbar helps, since you don't get that coming out of your seat feeling.

But I did it!

I was super proud of myself.

I don't know how often I'll ride any in the future since DH doesn't want to try them, but I did really enjoy Everest and ToT once all was said and done. I think ToT may be my new favorite ride.

The worst part of any of it was just those few moments either just before loading or right after loading but before the ride took off. Once the ride is going there's so much going on to distract you from being afraid, it's not as bad. So fear is the thing to fear, not the ride.

Good luck!


----------



## lakirarodricks

There is so much fun! My friend and I had pictures of lost on our photo pass last year but ended up with about 12 pictures of random people. Before deleting them, weadoptedchildren and name them. And poison the guys.


----------



## NJMermaid

I don't like parades, live in person, I like to watch parades on tv, without a crowd of people around me


----------



## kwdw

I really have no patience for those with double strollers.  I like kids and enjoy being entertained by their silly antics in line.  I think evil things about their parents who have no idea how big their stroller is, however.  

Dole Whip is good - but the plain vanilla ice cream in pineapple juice float is better, IMO

I really want to go on a long solo trip, but afraid too many people I know will think that is weird!


----------



## SiAmCrAzY

kwdw said:


> I really want to go on a long solo trip, but afraid too many people I know will think that is weird!



You should give in to your dark side and just do it! If you are a true Disney addict- people probably already think you are wierd 

I love my solo trips- the longer the better!

I have used just about every trick and bribe you can think of to go back  "just one more time". 

Example:

me: "they have this special (parade,show,event,festival,grand opening, new type of carmel corn, and the characters have new costumes) and I really don't want to miss it"

husband: "but you were just there last month"
me: "I know, and if I/we go again I promise I will stay out of WDW for (insert empty promise of WDW Free months here)

husband: "fine, then thats it for awhile" 

Everytime I promise, and every time my husband knows it is a lie. It is the only promise I cannot keep, and he knows it and loves me anyway. 

Well this time it seems I may have sunk even lower than I ever imagined possible. 

I have figured out that my husband considers running a marathon a justifiable excuse to go to WDW. 

 So now, I who have never ran anywhere EVER. The fat girl who always swore I wouldn't run unless someone was chaseing me with a knife- have begun to train almost everyday. Not particularly because I want to run/walk anywhere. But because I want to justify more trips to,  as my husband says go and "see the mouse". I went from couch to the first leg of the relay for Race to the Taste- and have been doing 5-8 miles almost every day since. I am hopeing to be able to do the Princess in Feb. And if I happen to drop a few pounds, and get in shape in the mean time so be it. It will be a happy side effect to my pixie dust addiction. And what a perfect excuse to get my husband (mr anti disney) to come to WDW with me! If he doesn't come he is not being very supportive.....
Manipulative & Evil? ...  yes  

*If you see us in the parks- please don't rat me out....I am just there trying to get a "fix" same as you.


----------



## MacFam4

I CANNOT wait for the day that DH and I are able to go to disney without the kids! I just want to be able to do what WE want to do, without hearing any complaining. Shame, shame on me 

I also used to do as much research for my disney trips as possible while I was at work.

My whole family hates parades.

ToT scares the living daylights out of me.

My husband calls disney my drug, and he knows I'll take a shameless "fix" any chance I get


----------



## 2girls4me

This happened on 2 separate trips so please no flames.  

During our HM trip, we TRIED to do drinks around the world on night.  (got as far as Germany, BTW)  So we get to China and to this day, the FUNNIEST thing I have ever heard was at the QS place, hearing the cashier say "Hi, welcome to China"  I laugh now thinking about it.

And at our last trip, we took our 2 year old DD for her first trip.  I completely teared up walking her down main street for the first time.  She heard the show going on at the castle and was saying "oh, you hear that music? Oh, is that mickey?'

so cute.


----------



## stormygoddess

This thread is hilarious!
My secrets:
-Parades are boring
-LOVE the concept/art/design/theming/message of IASW, the music makes me want to cry (in a bad way)
-I haven't tried Earl of Sandwich yet and don't understand all the hype


----------



## dtstampz

I guess my secret is that I went 13 years between visits to WDW.  Finally returned in Sept for my bday, and now I'm totally obsessed with going back--asap!   
   I spend waaay too many hours on the DISboards getting my Disney fix, and on the WDW site planning my next visit.  I don't know when that will be....dh doesn't "get" Disney, and neither do most of the people I know.   
   Okay-- I'm also thinking hard about a solo trip, and I'm feeling guilty about it.


----------



## EvilQueenT

the way to convert a dh is to plan great meals and approach it like a honeymoon. my husband hates crowds, hates the heat, and i don't think he was ever a kid (never had a pet or carved a pumpkin growing up etc...) but after a full week club level at the grand floridian (and it was the first week of july for our anniversary btw) he's totally hooked.


----------



## zianha

My shameful, yet not so secret is that almost 13 years ago when my son was 5 months old, my parents watched him while me and my sister and her husband went to Pleasure Island. 

I'm a single mom so I was checking out clubs by myself while my sis and brother-in-law went to the comedy club. I'm not much of a drinker but decided to have a Long Island Iced Tea as I walked around. It didn't seem very strong and it was only like $1.75 so I decided they must be watered down. 4 cups later, and 2 wine coolers at BET SoundStage club.......I was so wasted I could hardly see straight!! 

My sister met up with me and got me back to my room but my mom had to keep my son in her room cuz I was so drunk. I was so hungover the next day and I threw up all day at AK, even in the bus as we got there. I threw up in my dad's hat on the bus but I know it still was traumatic for everyone there!


----------



## zianha

dtstampz said:


> I guess my secret is that I went 13 years between visits to WDW.  Finally returned in Sept for my bday, and now I'm totally obsessed with going back--asap!
> I spend waaay too many hours on the DISboards getting my Disney fix, and on the WDW site planning my next visit.  I don't know when that will be....dh doesn't "get" Disney, and neither do most of the people I know.
> Okay-- I'm also thinking hard about a solo trip, and I'm feeling guilty about it.



13 years??!!!  I would have died! I went 4 years without going and then once I was able to start going every year again, it was with a vengeance and I'm even more hooked and obsessed than ever!   It's just me and my 2 sons and luckily they are already hooked! I would totally do a solo trip if I thought my kids wouldn't freak out. One day I hope to do a solo or adults only group trip!!


----------



## Tink813

Totally agree....as a woman I was applalled to be run over by a man pushing a stroller...and never said a word. He left a nice bruise on me....all while I was waiting to see Wishes...while he was running by trying to hurry to go NO WHERE! ugg


----------



## dtstampz

EvilQueenT said:


> the way to convert a dh is to plan great meals and approach it like a honeymoon. my husband hates crowds, hates the heat, and i don't think he was ever a kid (never had a pet or carved a pumpkin growing up etc...) but after a full week club level at the grand floridian (and it was the first week of july for our anniversary btw) he's totally hooked.



Hmmm...never thought about that angle!  I'll bet dh would really enjoy the Food & Wine festival at Epcot.  He's not crazy about wine, but likes all kinds of food.  That just might be my ticket back to the World, LOL!  Thanks for the great advice.


----------



## EvilQueenT

dtstampz said:


> Hmmm...never thought about that angle!  I'll bet dh would really enjoy the Food & Wine festival at Epcot.  He's not crazy about wine, but likes all kinds of food.  That just might be my ticket back to the World, LOL!  Thanks for the great advice.



hehehe...they never see it coming


----------



## *tinker*bell*

Love this thread! 
My shameful secret is that I really hate Toy Story... I have seen them all... I was dragged by my best friend and boy friend to a double showing of 1 and 2 cause I hadn't seen 2... 3 was the best but still waaaay behind most of the other disney movies (especially the classics)!  also I HATE the tiki room at WDW they RUINED it imo, and finally I don't get Hollywood studios, its a max one day park for me maybe even half day


----------



## BDL

zianha said:


> My shameful, yet not so secret is that almost 13 years ago when my son was 5 months old, my parents watched him while me and my sister and her husband went to Pleasure Island.
> 
> I'm a single mom so I was checking out clubs by myself while my sis and brother-in-law went to the comedy club. I'm not much of a drinker but decided to have a Long Island Iced Tea as I walked around. It didn't seem very strong and it was only like $1.75 so I decided they must be watered down. 4 cups later, and 2 wine coolers at BET SoundStage club.......I was so wasted I could hardly see straight!!
> 
> My sister met up with me and got me back to my room but my mom had to keep my son in her room cuz I was so drunk. I was so hungover the next day and I threw up all day at AK, even in the bus as we got there. I threw up in my dad's hat on the bus but I know it still was traumatic for everyone there!



THAT WAS YOU!?!?!?!?!

I bought you a drink and then you were no where to be found.  I'm still talking to my therapist about the dejection that I feel. (sniff sniff) 

JK.  I just had to pile on.

Another 1 of my shameful secrets is that every time someone tells me that I'll have fun on my upcoming trip, I respond with "Yeah.  But I'd have even more fun if Pleasure Island was still there."  

I mean come on...  Why close the place.  Everybody loved the Boston boys and their accents there.


----------



## meghan&josh

I love this thread 

Another one of our (my DF and I, that is) shameful secrets is that we can get done with Animal Kingdom and Hollywood Studios both in one day.

We also really enjoy EPCOT. We spent three days there on our last trip.

I'm super pumped for our Disney Honeymoon in 2012.


----------



## ocean134

I just stumbled onto this thread and am dying lying over here in a giggle fit.... 

My dirty Disney secrets...

(1)  I despise the Dinosaur ride at AK.  I am terrified of Dinosaurs and have never kept my eyes open on that ride...EVER.
(2)  Soarin' in a nice ride...but I refuse to wait in the line.
(3)  I despise IASW and avoid it at every cost.
(4)  I hate Illuminations and I get seriously bored walking around World Showcase.
(5)  Dole Whip wasn't my favorite either.  I think the vanilla tastes funny.
(6)  Stitch is a waste of a Disney character and the ride/show stinks to boot.
(7)  AK bores me with the exception of EE and the Nemo show.
(8)  I hate the ride at The Land.  Do I really need to see pumpkins in the shape of Mickey?
(9)  Scooters.  Enough said.  Doesn't help that my mom rented one and drove over my foot.  For a moment there, we thought she broke my toe. (Go ahead and laugh, it's a little funny.)
(10)  I have never been on Splash Mountain or the Kali River Rapids.  I hate getting wet on water rides.  

I guess that's it for now!


----------



## ocean134

Thought of more!

I haven't been on the teacups since the 80s.  My sister and I rode them back-to-back and vowed to NEVER do that again!!!   

The Carousel is nothing to get excited over either.  I rode it with friends and we sat on the horses longer waiting for the ride to begin, than we rode.  Does that make sense?

Also, someone had mentioned in the very early posts about going to WDW with other travelers.  I only go with Disney fanatics and my immediate family as I have been with others and they complain about crowds, wait times, my speedy style of seeing the parks and how organized I can be.

I personally get a kick out of being on a ride when it breaks down.


----------



## ocean134

little1kry said:


> Ok...here are mine:
> 
> *The Hall of Presidents is where I go for a nap.



This is so true, I have been in The Hall many times and still have no idea what happens in there.  I fall asleep each time!


----------



## luvdumbo

My Disney shameful secret is I only go to Animal Kingdom for Kali River Rapids!  I like getting wet and watching others in my raft squeal when they get wet! I go on it multiple times in a row even in January! I dislike KS and only go on it to appease others in my group.


----------



## WDWstu

My family and I hate AK and everyone else we know loves it. Some friends even say it's their fave park. It's just a large, hot, over crowded zoo. The safari ride is neat but there is no way I am going to spend the first half of my day just to ride it. Twice now, I've taken the kids there, stood in a slow moving line forever just to finally get to the window and have the kids look at an animal for 5 seconds and then want to move on. If I want to go to the zoo I'll go to NY or Philadelphia.


----------



## ocean134

WDWstu said:


> My family and I hate AK and everyone else we know loves it. Some friends even say it's their fave park. It's just a large, hot, over crowded zoo. The safari ride is neat but there is no way I am going to spend the first half of my day just to ride it. Twice now, I've taken the kids there, stood in a slow moving line forever just to finally get to the window and have the kids look at an animal for 5 seconds and then want to move on. If I want to go to the zoo I'll go to NY or Philadelphia.



My family and I very rarely spend an entire day at AK.  I am not a huge fan of the KS either.  Once you've been on it, that's all you need really...one ride.

I typically go to AK for EE, riding Dinosaur even though I hate it...I just don't want to be left out, and I love Nemo!

After those things are done, we usually head to DTD, or EPCOT or anywhere else really.  Maybe a nice dinner at one of the resorts.  It's usually a slow and relaxing day for us.


----------



## imprimouse

ocean134 said:


> My family and I very rarely spend an entire day at AK.  I am not a huge fan of the KS either.  Once you've been on it, that's all you need really...one ride.
> 
> I typically go to AK for EE, riding Dinosaur even though I hate it...I just don't want to be left out, and I love Nemo!
> 
> After those things are done, we usually head to DTD, or EPCOT or anywhere else really.  Maybe a nice dinner at one of the resorts.  It's usually a slow and relaxing day for us.



same for us. we've tried to enjoy this park more; done everything except planet watch. we have about 4 hours planned for AK next trip.
EE a few times together, then we'll hit the single rider line. dinosaur once or twice (depending on how good the refurb was) and maybe the lion king show.
flametree bbq will be our lunch that day and we'll head back to CSR for dinner and enjoy the resort.


----------



## zianha

ocean134 said:


> I just stumbled onto this thread and am dying lying over here in a giggle fit....
> 
> My dirty Disney secrets...
> 
> (1)  I despise the Dinosaur ride at AK.  I am terrified of Dinosaurs and have never kept my eyes open on that ride...EVER.
> (2)  Soarin' in a nice ride...but I refuse to wait in the line.
> (3)  I despise IASW and avoid it at every cost.
> (4)  I hate Illuminations and I get seriously bored walking around World Showcase.
> (5)  Dole Whip wasn't my favorite either.  I think the vanilla tastes funny.
> (6)  Stitch is a waste of a Disney character and the ride/show stinks to boot.
> (7)  AK bores me with the exception of EE and the Nemo show.
> (8)  I hate the ride at The Land.  Do I really need to see pumpkins in the shape of Mickey?
> (9)  Scooters.  Enough said.  Doesn't help that my mom rented one and drove over my foot.  For a moment there, we thought she broke my toe. (Go ahead and laugh, it's a little funny.)
> (10)  I have never been on Splash Mountain or the Kali River Rapids.  I hate getting wet on water rides.
> 
> I guess that's it for now!




Luckily there is so much to do at WDW! It seems like you dislike ALOT of stuff! I have to admit that I, just like you mentioned, have been to the Hall of Presidents but I always fell asleep too!


----------



## zianha

BDL said:


> THAT WAS YOU!?!?!?!?!
> 
> I bought you a drink and then you were no where to be found.  I'm still talking to my therapist about the dejection that I feel. (sniff sniff)
> 
> JK.  I just had to pile on.
> 
> Another 1 of my shameful secrets is that every time someone tells me that I'll have fun on my upcoming trip, I respond with "Yeah.  But I'd have even more fun if Pleasure Island was still there."
> 
> I mean come on...  Why close the place.  Everybody loved the Boston boys and their accents there.



OMG!!!!   My heart skipped a beat cuz I thought for a moment you meant you might have been on the bus going to AK the next morning that I puked on!!!


----------



## 50sgirl12

ok I love this!

-I could really care less if I ever go to AK again. I've been twice (last summer I nearly passed out from the heat and lack of airflow). We have a really good zoo in STL and I'd rather go there any day, I can see a lot more animals. 
-I was terrified on the Dinosaur ride!
-I love the COP and IASM
-I've never ridden the Land, Soarin, or Mission Space
-I fell asleep on Ellen's Energy Adventure
-I always get teary eyed at Illuminations, Wishes, and when I leave the MK
-The highlight of my last trip was meeting the gang from UP!


----------



## ocean134

zianha said:


> Luckily there is so much to do at WDW! It seems like you dislike ALOT of stuff! I have to admit that I, just like you mentioned, have been to the Hall of Presidents but I always fell asleep too!



I like lots of stuff though too!  I guess after you've been there so many times, you realize what can be skipped!  We are the people that don't watch Wishes either.  It's great and all, but, this is the best time to hop on rides...no lines!

I love Disney!!!


----------



## Mindy5767

ocean134 said:


> I just stumbled onto this thread and am dying lying over here in a giggle fit....
> 
> My dirty Disney secrets...
> 
> (1)  I despise the Dinosaur ride at AK.  I am terrified of Dinosaurs and have never kept my eyes open on that ride...EVER.
> (2)  Soarin' in a nice ride...but I refuse to wait in the line.
> (3)  I despise IASW and avoid it at every cost.
> (4)  I hate Illuminations and I get seriously bored walking around World Showcase.
> (5)  Dole Whip wasn't my favorite either.  I think the vanilla tastes funny.
> (6)  Stitch is a waste of a Disney character and the ride/show stinks to boot.
> (7)  AK bores me with the exception of EE and the Nemo show.
> (8)  I hate the ride at The Land.  Do I really need to see pumpkins in the shape of Mickey?
> (9)  Scooters.  Enough said.  Doesn't help that my mom rented one and drove over my foot.  For a moment there, we thought she broke my toe. (Go ahead and laugh, it's a little funny.)
> (10)  I have never been on Splash Mountain or the Kali River Rapids.  I hate getting wet on water rides.
> 
> I guess that's it for now!



1) wow... I love Animal Kingdom.  I love the kitchie Dinoland, its fun.  The last time we did the Safari ride (for the bazillionth time) the driver was great, and he stopped plenty of times to get lots of good pictures.  The animals were really out alot and came up to the vehicle.  


2) I don't wait more than 40  minutes for any ride.  For Soarin' a fastpass or extra magic hours, or luck

3) I LOVE IASM, its a must ride

4) I could LIVE in World Showcase

5) YUM Dole Whip... never had the Vanilla... waste of time as its not pineaple

6) I agree.. the Stitch attraction needs to go!  Boring---stupid!

7) Animal Kingdom is better than the National Zoo to me!

8) Living With The Land is one of my daughter's (age 8) very favorites.. its a must do... several times.

9) gotta agree about the scooters... probably cause there are so many and most being driven my crazy drivers.  My MIL rented one and OMG!  bus boarding and making it through crowds... a danger!

10) I can do without the drop at the end of Splash Mountain, but I love love love Kali... over and over... but has to be end of day so I can go change afterward.

what I don't love:
MK:  Stitch ride... and that they removed Mr. Toad's Wild Ride and 20000 Leagues.  just why???  

AK:  EE.... too scary for me... its that drop...won't do it.  

HS:  ToT and RnR... too scary... not for me!  Love American Idol, Fantasmic & Beauty & The Beast

EP:  Captain EO.... I just don't get it!  And now its sooo dated

So glad that Disney has something for everyone.  I too wish they'd bring back Pleasure Island.  It was fun.


----------



## smiles4life

Since I was a child my favorite ride at WDW was the Universe of Energy, and it still is!  As an adult when I took my bf to Disney World his favorite ride was also Universe of Energy (with no prompting!)

Nerd love...<3


----------



## Mindy5767

smiles4life said:


> Since I was a child my favorite ride at WDW was the Universe of Energy, and it still is!  As an adult when I took my bf to Disney World his favorite ride was also Universe of Energy (with no prompting!)
> 
> Nerd love...<3



I also love that ride.  I didn't get to go on it on our last trip during Thanksgiving because DD8 is afraid of the dinosaur part.


----------



## Joolish1313

This is just between us (and yet the entire disboards)...I am fearful of our trip in January because it's my first half marathon and coming back from injury.


----------



## ChrissyBeth29

Alright...don't hate on me...but...I don't understand the hype with the Crystal Palace breakfast.  It's buffet food....and not great at that!  I just don't get it...or that some adults dress as characters to walk around the park....no offense...I just don't get it!


----------



## Mindy5767

Joolish1313 said:


> This is just between us (and yet the entire disboards)...I am fearful of our trip in January because it's my first half marathon and coming back from injury.



Good for you!!!  Congratulations!! You can do it!  My sister ran the Disney half marathon in January on her 43rd birthday!  It was a wonderful experience for her and I am confident it will be for you too.  When you see those characters on the sidelines rooting for you, you have wings!! 



and great choice for your avatar!!  Great minds think alike!


----------



## perkydizbride

I agree with Jeanigor. I am happy everyone in the parks is enjoying the afternoon or evening parade because it means the lines lighten up for all the other cool attractions!

Chris


----------



## brownie_17

1. I will stop and watch MK parade when it goes by no matter where I am
2. Freaked out by the large white birds in Frontierland by the turkey legs
3. Don't get why Carosel of Progress is still there but Mr. Toad was removed
4. Like a lot of other people, I don't care for the Studios, just seems tossed together.


----------



## Mindy5767

brownie_17 said:


> 1. I will stop and watch MK parade when it goes by no matter where I am
> 2. Freaked out by the large white birds in Frontierland by the turkey legs
> 3. Don't get why Carosel of Progress is still there but Mr. Toad was removed
> 4. Like a lot of other people, I don't care for the Studios, just seems tossed together.



There are large white birds in Frontierland?  I've never noticed!

Carousel of Progress was created and designed by Walt.  It was for a World's Fair and it was very important to him.  I think it'll never be removed.  I think that Winnie the Pooh should give Mr. Toad his property back!


----------



## Nebula

I have a few...

- I could really do without Animal Kingdom.  All I care about is the parade, Flametree's ribs and the safari.  I don't do roller coasters, Dinosaur scares the everloving crap out of me, and It's Tough to be a Bug freaks me out.  And ever since I had to walk around for hours with wet underwear from Kali River Rapids, that's not on the top of my list, either.  As much as I love zoos, I live 2 hours from one of the best in the world - the Philadelphia Zoo.  AK is just too hot, too crowded and the layout's not my favorite.  Philly all the way!  (I will, however, still go to AK because it's not a Disney trip without it, LOL!  Even if I sit out a lot of it...)

- I love Carousel of Progress and it's a small world.  I hate Snow White's Scary Adventures.

- I feel that Maelstrom is a waste of time.

- I'm an adult but I still get character aurographs and pics.  Seeing Donald and Eeyore especially makes me act like a kid again!

- I actually like DHS.  I enjoy the Great Movie Ride.  I love the old Hollywood feel.  ToT is my alltime favoritre ride and I would ride it all day every day if I could.  But I feel that Fantasmic! is slightly overrated.  I enjoy it, but going to all the trouble just to find a seat doesn't seem worth it.

- I think that IllumiNations is just OK.  Drinking ale makes it a little better.  I'm more impressed seeing the countries light up than seeing the show on the water.

- I will always cheer for the villain.  I really wish more of them were around, and I really wish there was more villainous merchandise!

Whew, sorry that got longwinded!


----------



## TreviToo

disney-inspired said:


> I've only been once!
> and it was in 2006!



OOoh man, that is a bad secret.  How? how is this possible? Aren't you dying to go back?


----------



## sto6917

I love Maelstrom.
I love to ride Peter Pan solo.


----------



## MMrules

I don't like HS.
I cry everytime I enter MK.


----------



## Ms. Heimlich

I dislike entitled people... you know the ones....  

Said to CM "I paid ____ dollars to be here and you are gonna do what I say..."  They make me CRAZY.  

I feel the same way about parents who think because their child is there that I should let them walk, crawl, bump, scream, drool, kick, me because they think its cute.  

I am not a fan of the race car ride at MK.  (it's the fumes!)

I absolutely LOVE the Peter Pan ride.  I could ride it over & over.

Wishes makes me tear up.


----------



## shalom

Some of my Disney Secrets I'd never confess to in real life, and some I keep quiet not because they embarrass me but just to avoid getting hassled.  

When Disney World first opened, I used to write stories of someone like the Osmonds showing up on our doorstep and taking my siblings and I there.  I knew my dad wasn't about to.    In real life I didn't get there until was nearly fifty.    (Dad did take me to DisneyLand once, though.)

I still call the Magic Kingdom "Disney World" half the time, even though I know full well there are four parks now.

I love _Fantasia_, but I am not a fan of the dinosaurs and I generally skip _The Sorcerer's Apprentice_ altogether.  

Really, aside from a few of the earliest shorts, I'm not a fan of Mickey and the gang.  I like the costumed characters better than I do the cartoon ones, probably because they don't talk.

Don't like the _Winnie the Pooh_ crew, either, because I loved loved loved the books as a child and the Disney critters look nothing like the E.H. Shepard illos.

I'm really sad Disney doesn't make more Princess stuff for grown-ups. 

I force my kids to watch Disney movies they think they won't like, at least the first half hour.  Except my youngest, who still finds some Disney animation freaky and so is sometimes excused (she has yet to see any of the _Toy Story_ flicks).  I would have quit making them watch, but generally some of them stick around after I say they can go so it's worth it.

I also drive them crazy playing Disney soundtracks day after day, and singing along.  LOUDLY.

My most favorite-ist Disney movies for years was _Diamonds on Wheels_.

Sometimes I'll go see a Disney flick in the theater, but make the kids wait until it comes out on video.  

I'd rather see "Jack Sparrow's Pirate Tutorial" than a big show, and I'd rather wander the parks just looking around and talking to people than do any of the rides. Unless you count the train or the monorail as rides.

Although I do have to do _Pirates of the Caribbean_ because it's tradition, and _The Jungle Cruise_ because I love the corny jokes. 

I make Disney recipes right regular at home, but do not get the appeal of most Disney restaurants.  And the ones that do sound appealing, aren't very Disney and probably just sound good because they remind me of places I like nearer home.

Never gonna eat a Mickey waffle, thanks.


----------



## lindseyry

shalom said:


> Never gonna eat a Mickey waffle, thanks.






Guess its my turn.

**Though I love Stitch, I'm terrified of SGE. I love rides of all kinds but strap me down and make me think you're gonna grab at me - I freak out! I don't do haunted houses either for the same reasons. 

**Um, well on our last trip to HS - after waiting in line for what seemed like months at RnR, just as we got through the que DS 9 starts to cry and says he doesn't want to go. I quickly sent him on his way telling him I was not going to miss RnR just because he was chicken. It didn't occur to me until I was boarding the ride that I sent my nine year old child out into the crowds by himself and that maybe wasn't the best choice. I didnt get off of the ride to find him.  

** Again at HS - A very hateful woman rudely pushed DS 4 and stepped on DS 9's foot in order to get her child to the front of the crowd at Block Party Bash (which is stupid, by the way). Later in the day, she was in front of us in a crowd. I rammed her cankles with the stroller - not once but twice. (Remember the scene in Fried Green Tomatoes when Kathy Bates rams her car into the VW over and over again?  Think that. )  When she turned and gave me a nasty look I replied with a   and said "Have a magical day!"


----------



## *sarah*

lindseyry said:


> ** Again at HS - A very hateful woman rudely pushed DS 4 and stepped on DS 9's foot in order to get her child to the front of the crowd at Block Party Bash (which is stupid, by the way). Later in the day, she was in front of us in a crowd. I rammed her cankles with the stroller - not once but twice. (Remember the scene in Fried Green Tomatoes when Kathy Bates rams her car into the VW over and over again?  Think that. )  When she turned and gave me a nasty look I replied with a   and said "Have a magical day!"



OMGh that made me laugh so much! And that is one of my favorite parts of that movie, "Towanda!!"


----------



## MMrules

lindseyry said:


> ** Again at HS - A very hateful woman rudely pushed DS 4 and stepped on DS 9's foot in order to get her child to the front of the crowd at Block Party Bash (which is stupid, by the way). Later in the day, she was in front of us in a crowd. I rammed her cankles with the stroller - not once but twice. (Remember the scene in Fried Green Tomatoes when Kathy Bates rams her car into the VW over and over again?  Think that. )  When she turned and gave me a nasty look I replied with a   and said "Have a magical day!"





Not funny that your child was stepped on but, cankles being hit by a stroller ...payback can be enjoyable!   I was strolling my 11 month old into Epcot and was getting pushed and shoved by people running to soaring.  I started yelling "I have an infant people...Is it necessary to shove his stroller and trample us???? We are trying to go see Nemo".  It is a blessing more kids aren't stomped on when those ropes drop!


----------



## ocean134

brownie_17 said:


> 1. I will stop and watch MK parade when it goes by no matter where I am
> 2. Freaked out by the large white birds in Frontierland by the turkey legs
> 3. Don't get why Carosel of Progress is still there but Mr. Toad was removed
> 4. Like a lot of other people, I don't care for the Studios, just seems tossed together.



LOL at the comment about the big birds.  So TRUE!!


----------



## ocean134

*sarah* said:


> OMGh that made me laugh so much! And that is one of my favorite parts of that movie, "Towanda!!"




  Mine too!!!


----------



## sophie832

-Since Aladdin, the only Disney animated movies I've seen are: Cars (forced at a friend's house because her kids wanted to watch it), Monsters Inc., Finding Nemo (forced by a friend), and Up
-Like others who've posted in this thread, I think the majority of Illuminations is boring
-My biggest shameful secret at the moment: we're doing WDW a second time in a 2-month span...no one knows except 1 or 2 close friends.  I keep thinking most other ppl will think we're nuts.


----------



## ocean134

sophie832 said:


> -Since Aladdin, the only Disney animated movies I've seen are: Cars (forced at a friend's house because her kids wanted to watch it), Monsters Inc., Finding Nemo (forced by a friend), and Up
> -Like others who've posted in this thread, I think the majority of Illuminations is boring
> -My biggest shameful secret at the moment: we're doing WDW a second time in a 2-month span...no one knows except 1 or 2 close friends.  I keep thinking most other ppl will think we're nuts.



I did a whirlwind year like that....Feb., Oct. Dec. and Jan.  LOL  People thought I was crazy too.  It's probably true since I don't even live in Florida and still made it back four times in the span of a year.

Do what makes you happy!!!


----------



## stitchlet

ocean134 said:


> . . . Do what makes you happy!!!



absolutely!!!


----------



## Mindy5767

ocean134 said:


> I did a whirlwind year like that....Feb., Oct. Dec. and Jan.  LOL  People thought I was crazy too.  It's probably true since I don't even live in Florida and still made it back four times in the span of a year.
> 
> Do what makes you happy!!!



Hey Marylander, I right there with ya!  We live in Northern Virginia, and we made it 3 times in 2010... this was a record for us in a single calendar year, although from Nov 2007 to Oct 2008 (which is 12 months) we did also go 3 times, but then it was actually 2 calendar years.  People can think I'm nuts if they want... but I'll be laughing at them when we retire and buy a winter home at The Villages and golf free for life!!   How handy that its 45 miles from WDW, and how HANDY that my DS18's college is 1 hour east of WDW!


----------



## sophie832

ocean134 said:


> I did a whirlwind year like that....Feb., Oct. Dec. and Jan.  LOL  People thought I was crazy too.  It's probably true since I don't even live in Florida and still made it back four times in the span of a year.
> 
> Do what makes you happy!!!



Thanks for the support!  We live in CA, so it's a bit crazier, but we didn't pay for airfare the first time, and we got an incredible deal for the second time.  That was really the only thing holding us back.  Honestly, going to WDW was the best trip we've taken in a long time...I have no regrets.


----------



## Disneyfreak616

I've never been to Whispering Canyon

I hate Stitch's Great Escape...why does he have to burp on you??? 

I secretly love the World Showcase Players...but now it's not a secret


----------



## ocean134

Mindy5767 said:


> Hey Marylander, I right there with ya!  We live in Northern Virginia, and we made it 3 times in 2010... this was a record for us in a single calendar year, although from Nov 2007 to Oct 2008 (which is 12 months) we did also go 3 times, but then it was actually 2 calendar years.  People can think I'm nuts if they want... but I'll be laughing at them when we retire and buy a winter home at The Villages and golf free for life!!   How handy that its 45 miles from WDW, and how HANDY that my DS18's college is 1 hour east of WDW!



Hello fellow Mid-Atlantic-er!  Maybe we should start a support group for WDW Addicts in our area!  LOL

Yes, my trips in '09-'10 were a bit crazy but, you know, the flights are short and I was getting amazing airfare through AirTran too.  $58 one way!  Come on!  I spend more at the grocery store once a week than that airfare cost me.  

The people who think we are nuts are the people who are jealous or haven't been touched by the magic yet.


----------



## ocean134

sophie832 said:


> Thanks for the support!  We live in CA, so it's a bit crazier, but we didn't pay for airfare the first time, and we got an incredible deal for the second time.  That was really the only thing holding us back.  Honestly, going to WDW was the best trip we've taken in a long time...I have no regrets.




That's OK!!!  If you can manage to make the trip, then do it!  One should never regret a trip to WDW!


----------



## ocean134

Disneyfreak616 said:


> I've never been to Whispering Canyon
> 
> I hate Stitch's Great Escape...why does he have to burp on you???
> 
> I secretly love the World Showcase Players...but now it's not a secret



Whispering Canyon is alot of fun, but you have to be in the mood for loud craziness.    I enjoy it!


----------



## Disneyfreak616

ocean134 said:


> Whispering Canyon is alot of fun, but you have to be in the mood for loud craziness.    I enjoy it!



Hahaha I always am! Especially at Disney! I've heard that place is alot of fun, and I know DD9 will love it! We are planning on visiting for breakfast and dinner on an upcoming trip in August 2011. We're staying at the WL, so i figured, hey why not??


----------



## disneybride96

I am jealous of Belle because I think my husband would pick her over me when she is wearing that dang blue peasant dress.
  (I'm pretty sure I could thump her though)


----------



## BDL

My latest shameful secret comes from my trip earlier this month.  When I was getting my picture taken with Big Al outside of Hoop Dee Doo Revue, I referred to him as Brer Bear.

OHHHH THE SHAME!!!!!!!


----------



## ocean134

Disneyfreak616 said:


> Hahaha I always am! Especially at Disney! I've heard that place is alot of fun, and I know DD9 will love it! We are planning on visiting for breakfast and dinner on an upcoming trip in August 2011. We're staying at the WL, so i figured, hey why not??




Absolutely!!!  I've been there a couple times and had a blast.  Although, I went with a group of friends of mine and maybe since it was our last night in WDW, everyone was tired and cranky and they all complained that it was too loud and the kids were driving them crazy.  (We were a childless group, so they were commenting on the other children.)  HELLO...we are in DISNEY WORLD!!!  They have kids there.


----------



## stargazer2892

I knew my ex wasn't "the one" when he told me he never wanted to go to WDW and could care less about anything Disney. (I went twice that year without him)

However I knew DH was"the one" when I got him to watch Mulan with me and was very upset when I went to WDW without him. 

My cats name is Faye, because I wanted to name her Tink but didn't want to have to defend myself all the time 

I've never seen Fantasmic. Or spent more then half a day at AK or HS. 

My next tattoo is going to either be all disney or at the very least a hidden mickey in it. 

Oh and the last trip DH and I brought homemade strawberry vodka and mixed it with lemonade and walked around WDW all day sipping our "Strawberry Lemonade"


----------



## Zife

I've only seen IllumiNations once, in 2008. The only part I liked was the big fireballs.

I was completely underwhelmed by Fantasmic.

I've never been to a rope drop.

I think the 'roller coasters' at WDW (and Orlando in general) are small, tame, 'wussy' versions of the real things.


----------



## loganpaulsmom

I had an "un-natural" reaction to Pinnochio when I was 12.. Umm.. let's just say he followed me through the parade..and  for a while.. i would dream about him..

I have gone to WDW with 3 major boyfriends in my life.. the last I married..

The longest I ever spent was 10 days with the second of the 3.. and 6 days into it I called my friend crying and wanting to come home.. boyfriend number 2 complained that he couldnt do the parks anymore because of his bunyons..lol


----------



## daisy2

disneybride96 said:


> I am jealous of Belle because I think my husband would pick her over me when she is wearing that dang blue peasant dress.
> (I'm pretty sure I could thump her though)



This is so funny!


----------



## lesmomma

I think AK is a waste of time.

I still call DHS...MGM

Sometimes on a weekday dd4 and I go out to eat at Ohana's...cause we live close.,,and when people ask where we went I say Outback!


----------



## ocean134

lesmomma said:


> I think AK is a waste of time.
> 
> I still call DHS...MGM
> 
> Sometimes on a weekday dd4 and I go out to eat at Ohana's...cause we live close.,,and when people ask where we went I say Outback![/QUOTE]
> 
> AWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## Fantasmiss

I love Fantasmic more than any other show/ride/play/any entertainment of any sort, and I've seen and been in my fair share of excellent plays by playwrights like Shakespeare, Brecht, Ibsen etc etc and seen thousands of movies, but NOTHING beats Fantasmic! 

I don't like Block Party Bash, Festival of the Lion King, Country Bears, looking at animals in AK, Figment ride or the sketchy style of 101 Dalmatians and Jungle Book. 

I slightly freak out every time they do the gassing in It's Tough to be a Bug. 

Hubby & I call The Great Movie Ride "THAT Movie Ride". 

I have never been on any thrill rides or seen the President snoozefest (yes I'm judging it without even having seen it!). 

I love character greetings, dining and childish things like the masks (and prob Duffy on a stick too) in Epcot. 

I miss the EMH wristbands and used to keep them on for a while after we got home from WDW. 

I used to think Epcot was boring, but not anymore!! I'm still bored in most of AK....

I HATE it when parents arrive just when a parade starts and shove their kids in front of people who've waited over an hour to get a good space. Especially when the kid repeatedly kicks me and ruins my clothes with it's ice cream. I sacrified valuable WDW time for a good space, so either you do the same or you should accept the fact that you get a restricted view. I don't say anything though, I'm always way too nice with people, even when I'm really annoyed with them 

Hubby and I think about, miss and talk abouit WDW every day when we're not there. I can get really upset about it being too long between visits.


----------



## yarlenna

The last time I went to Disney World, my DH finally learned to enjoy it As a result, we are going again in May


----------



## Disneyfreak616

yarlenna said:


> The last time I went to Disney World, my DH finally learned to enjoy it As a result, we are going again in May



Yay!  Once you get the DH's approval, it's smooth sailing from there!


----------



## phinz

I had DW convinced that Hawaii would be a great trip, and she had agreed to go, but have decided we're going back to Disneyworld instead.


----------



## Mindy5767

lesmomma said:


> I think AK is a waste of time.



  Love that park!


----------



## AuroraWinchester

I'm 21 and completely obsessed with Sleeping Beauty!  Even my room is themed like it and decorated with my huge Sleeping Beauty collection. 

Like others on this board, I too am single and have already planned my Disney wedding (naturally, Sleeping Beauty themed) 

I have ridden the Tower of Terror over 40 times in a single day!  I made friends with the CMs on it and they let me take the 'chicken out' elevator at the end which allows you to jump to the front of the line (where you board the elevator) - I skipped a 90min queue line wait at one point!!!!!!

I wish adults could dress up as Princesses and walk around the parks (I understand why they can't, but it still makes me )

The dolls on IASW scare me 

During Muppets 3D, I secretly want to stand up and cheer when Beaker comes on the screen 

I'm normally really shy and reserved, but at WDW, I'm definitely not afraid to make a fool out of myself.

I usually make some over the top face/expression on the ride pictures.


----------



## wasabi girl

I feel un-Disney and practically un-American, but I don't like the American Adventure...or O'hana...


----------



## EvilQueenT

AuroraWinchester said:


> I'm 21 and completely obsessed with Sleeping Beauty!  Even my room is themed like it and decorated with my huge Sleeping Beauty collection.
> 
> Like others on this board, I too am single and have already planned my Disney wedding (naturally, Sleeping Beauty themed)
> 
> I have ridden the Tower of Terror over 40 times in a single day!  I made friends with the CMs on it and they let me take the 'chicken out' elevator at the end which allows you to jump to the front of the line (where you board the elevator) - I skipped a 90min queue line wait at one point!!!!!!
> 
> I wish adults could dress up as Princesses and walk around the parks (I understand why they can't, but it still makes me )
> 
> The dolls on IASW scare me
> 
> During Muppets 3D, I secretly want to stand up and cheer when Beaker comes on the screen
> 
> I'm normally really shy and reserved, but at WDW, I'm definitely not afraid to make a fool out of myself.
> 
> I usually make some over the top face/expression on the ride pictures.



don't forget if you do the mnsshp you can dress up as anyone you want. my daughter is also 21 and she redecorated her room based on the idea of what would captain jack sparrows cabin look like on the black pearl, she was 16 or 17 when she did that and still has that room that way. she even went as far as changing the flooring from carpet to wood flooring because you wouldn't have carpet on a ship. basically it's adult pirate w/aspects from both poc and a few captain hook touches to it so i totally get your bedroom being sleeping beauty. and what girl wouldn't want a disney wedding!


----------



## Thumbelina

AuroraWinchester said:


> I'm 21 and completely obsessed with Sleeping Beauty!  Even my room is themed like it and decorated with my huge Sleeping Beauty collection.
> 
> Like others on this board, I too am single and have already planned my Disney wedding (naturally, Sleeping Beauty themed)
> 
> I have ridden the Tower of Terror over 40 times in a single day!  I made friends with the CMs on it and they let me take the 'chicken out' elevator at the end which allows you to jump to the front of the line (where you board the elevator) - I skipped a 90min queue line wait at one point!!!!!!
> 
> I wish adults could dress up as Princesses and walk around the parks (I understand why they can't, but it still makes me )
> 
> The dolls on IASW scare me
> 
> During Muppets 3D, I secretly want to stand up and cheer when Beaker comes on the screen
> 
> I'm normally really shy and reserved, but at WDW, I'm definitely not afraid to make a fool out of myself.
> 
> I usually make some over the top face/expression on the ride pictures.



Do you have any pictures of your Sleeping Beauty collection? I would love to see it! 
I know how you feel. I would love to be able to walk around as a princess like the little girls can. Good thing for MNSSHP and letting us get to dress up!! lol


----------



## Mindy5767

Thumbelina said:


> Do you have any pictures of your Sleeping Beauty collection? I would love to see it!
> I know how you feel. I would love to be able to walk around as a princess like the little girls can. Good thing for MNSSHP and letting us get to dress up!! lol



Tell me about it!!  I'm Snow White!  Here is me as Snow White at MNSSHP in Oct 08.  I made the costume.  I sew, and I specialize in costumes.  My daughter is Tinkerbell.


----------



## jhopkins213

Well since it was my first time there I don't have much to say but this.

Shameful part is I went and I'm a 30 single guy but don't really care now since I've been done there and its no big deal going solo and I would rather go solo then with some one else unless they loved Disney to.

1. I went to WDW on a dare
2. I went on the Hunted Mansion 20 times and could probably live there if they let me.
3. Single rider line at EE was awesome rode that at least 25 times. 
4. This ones bad had my pictures taken with characters and usually they shook my hand but for some reason I ended up hugging Donald Duck and I had to fight to keep the tears back.
5. I would go back in a heart beat and if I had the money would live there.


----------



## Nebula

AuroraWinchester said:


> I usually make some over the top face/expression on the ride pictures.



Me too!  Sometimes I'll add a thumbs up, or do a Gene Simmons impression with some Ronnie James Dio devil horns.  I'm a simple woman.  It doesn't take much to amuse me.


----------



## phinz

Nebula said:


> Me too!  Sometimes I'll add a thumbs up, or do a Gene Simmons impression with some Ronnie James Dio devil horns.  I'm a simple woman.  It doesn't take much to amuse me.



We threw the Dr. Evil pinky/mouth move on Test Track last time. We bought the picture, of course, and it's sitting right here in the den.


----------



## taylor91

Where to start 

1) I have never been on TOT, Rock 'n' Roller Coaster, EE, etc ... I hate those kind of rides.
2) I have never rode Soarin'
3) The only table service restaurant I have eaten at is Crystal Palace.
4) I have never stayed onsite 
5) There are a lot of things in Epcot WS I havn't seen yet. 

All the above apart from number one I hope to change on my next trip 

I really hate it when people say things like "WDW again??" My reply... If and when you go, you will understand  

And the best point: I managed to convert my DBF to a Disney fanatic on our 1st trip together last year


----------



## ocean134

jhopkins213 said:


> Well since it was my first time there I don't have much to say but this.
> 
> Shameful part is I went and I'm a 30 single guy but don't really care now since I've been done there and its no big deal going solo and I would rather go solo then with some one else unless they loved Disney to.
> 
> 1. I went to WDW on a dare
> 2. I went on the Hunted Mansion 20 times and could probably live there if they let me.
> 3. Single rider line at EE was awesome rode that at least 25 times.
> 4. This ones bad had my pictures taken with characters and usually they shook my hand but for some reason I ended up hugging Donald Duck and I had to fight to keep the tears back.
> 5. I would go back in a heart beat and if I had the money would live there.


----------



## Pirates4me

phinz said:


> I had DW convinced that Hawaii would be a great trip, and she had agreed to go, but have decided we're going back to Disneyworld instead.



Gotta love a Parrothead


----------



## AuroraWinchester

Mindy5767 said:


> Tell me about it!!  I'm Snow White!  Here is me as Snow White at MNSSHP in Oct 08.  I made the costume.  I sew, and I specialize in costumes.  My daughter is Tinkerbell.



I'm so jealous that you have that kind of talent! wow!!! those costumes are beautiful!  you both look amazing!!!!!!!


----------



## honeydiane1953

The shame was one yr I didn't understand the dining program and after 10 days at Disney the front desk told me at checkout I was leaving 19 snack credits.  I have never forgotten this.


----------



## AuroraWinchester

EvilQueenT said:


> don't forget if you do the mnsshp you can dress up as anyone you want. my daughter is also 21 and she redecorated her room based on the idea of what would captain jack sparrows cabin look like on the black pearl, she was 16 or 17 when she did that and still has that room that way. she even went as far as changing the flooring from carpet to wood flooring because you wouldn't have carpet on a ship. basically it's adult pirate w/aspects from both poc and a few captain hook touches to it so i totally get your bedroom being sleeping beauty. and what girl wouldn't want a disney wedding!



That's awesome!! Who doesn't love the Pirates?!


----------



## AuroraWinchester

Thumbelina said:


> Do you have any pictures of your Sleeping Beauty collection? I would love to see it!
> I know how you feel. I would love to be able to walk around as a princess like the little girls can. Good thing for MNSSHP and letting us get to dress up!! lol



That's cool that you want to see pics!  I only posted what part of my collection I could easily take photos of because right now, my room is an absolute disaster!


----------



## TinkerMouse

AuroraWinchester said:


> I'm so jealous that you have that kind of talent! wow!!! those costumes are beautiful!  you both look amazing!!!!!!!



I agree! I wish I could sew like that or knew someone who could and would hook me up with costumes like that! 

*About eight and a half years ago, Cinderella on The Disney Wonder totally dissed me. I still carry a slight grudge thanks to this evil Cinderella.*  She was rude and short with me from the second I said "Hi!" She made it seem like she wanted me to smile and get away from her as soon as possible. For whatever reason, she didn't treat everyone this way. She was nice to the crazy four year old who ate at our table, ran away from her parents & big sister and was just roaming the ship alone for the day _(when her mom found her we had essentially been babysitting the cute little hyper active terror then her mom informed us that she was just so busy getting her hair ready for her husband so she figured the big sister could handle it and didn't even know the kid was missing)_ and Cinderella was nice to a middle aged man who she did all kinds of flirting with to the point that I badly wanted to remind her that she was married and needed to calm down _(if only I had been bold enough to do it, I was 12 so I would have gotten away with it)_. 

The interesting thing was that Snow White who was doing meet & greets near by was so sweet to me. She was friendly, she complimented me and when I came to see her again to get a new picture since I thought I looked bad in the other one she was happy & surprised to see me again then a little sad that the other picture was bad. She was great, and had I known then what I know now I would have gone to guest services, asked about service cards and raved about how amazing Snow White was, especially in comparison to the witch Cinderella who hated me for no reason. I would have made sure to throw in that last part so that I could complain about the witch without making it about her. Snow White would have been able to brag about being better at her job if she wanted to.


----------



## phinz

Pirates4me said:


> Gotta love a Parrothead



The only reason we're going to Disney is because she put her foot down when it came to going to Key West for the third time in three years.


----------



## Mindy5767

AuroraWinchester said:


> I'm so jealous that you have that kind of talent! wow!!! those costumes are beautiful!  you both look amazing!!!!!!!



Thanks so much.  That evening, I had more than one mom tell me that they thought that I was a cast member from a distance.  I used my pic as my facebook profile and a friend's kids thought it was so cool that "dad knows Snow White".  LOL  When I was a little kid, all I wanted to be when I grew up was the Snow White cast member.  By college, I had no idea that there was a college program.  I could have applied.  



honeydiane1953 said:


> The shame was one yr I didn't understand the dining program and after 10 days at Disney the front desk told me at checkout I was leaving 19 snack credits.  I have never forgotten this.


Did the cast member tell you that even when you check out, your dining credits do not expire until midnight and you can go to a quick service location or bakery etc, and use up all your snack credits on fudge, brownies, popcorn etc, that you can take home?  We once had about 6 to 8 that we used up by buying brownies and cookies. 



phinz said:


> The only reason we're going to Disney is because she put her foot down when it came to going to Key West for the third time in three years.



How's about a compromise... you can stay at the Old Key West resort!


----------



## jasmine91

I LOVE the Appliance Direct commercials!


----------



## *sarah*

-I cried the first time I met Ariel.
-Last trip a CM asked if I needed to be let off of Aerosmith's ride right before takeoff. Apparently I had to look of fear in my eyes...and yes....I had to be let off LOL
-On my first trip, I was peer pressured into riding TOT and when we got off the ride I sat down and started bawling. (begining to realize maybe I cry a lot LOL)
-Never been past Mexico in Epcot..but this trip I am planning on seeing the whole world!
-secretly happy that Splash Moutain is under refurb while we are there, that way I don't even have to see the people make that huge drop.
-Even though we have an ADR for CRT and Tusker House because DS picked them....I think I am more excited than him, to have breakfast with Donald and to eat in the castle.


----------



## Mardi Grogs

- Parades and Fireworks don't do anything for me. I probably haven't sat to watch a parade at Disney for fifteen years. I usually head over to the best rides in the park during fireworks shows.

- Said this a few pages back I think, but I love DinoLand USA. Some DISboards people seem to hate it and think it doesn't fit Walt Disney's vision. That may be true, but I enjoy the theme regardless.

- I've always wanted to be evacuated from a ride. Especially Haunted Mansion. I just think it would be a cool experience (except for the wait).


----------



## Madisonsmom45

I agree with the post about being evacuated from Haunted Mansion. It is my favorite ride at MK. I would def live there if they let me.


----------



## laur roo

Mardi Grogs said:


> - I've always wanted to be evacuated from a ride. Especially Haunted Mansion. I just think it would be a cool experience (except for the wait).




i got evacuated off pirates when i rode with my mom.  we were stuck sitting in one spot for a loooooooooong time, and they turned the sound off so it was boring.  eventually they turned the lights on and guys in those wader pants came around and pulled out boats back to an exit door and we had to walk outside in the rain around pretty much the whole ride back to the regular part of the park.  they gave everyone two fastpasses each 

it was cool to see the ride w/ lights on and see backstage a little, but sitting in that boat forever wasn't so fun.  HM would be cooler to be evac'd off though!


----------



## phinz

Another shameful secret? I actually had an accident while on the Around the World at EPCoT Segway tour. I ran over one of my tourmates' Segways, broke the front off of my Segway and launched about 3 feet or so in the air.


----------



## Mom of 3 Princesses

- I stigmatize people who wear Winnie the Pooh sweatshirts as people who are bored with their lives.

- I would like to shoot Eyeore and put him out of his misery everytime he complains.

- I think that The Hunchback of Notre Dame should NEVER have been made.

- I despise Pocohantas.. so much that we do not have that movie in our home.

- I get goosebumps every time I see the monorail... It goes someplace magic.

-I cry on the Small World ride.... EVERYTIME!


----------



## dizkneedreamers

-I tell my wife its ok that we never make it to expedition everest when its really not ok.
-I have to plan my next disney vacation as soon as I get back from the previous one to stay sane at work.
-I could live on turkey legs.


----------



## Mousecreant

Deleted


----------



## disneygirl1212

To be honest....

I didn't like the ride "Honey I shrunk the audience" I think i got so scared ( i really don't like 3d things) that I might have crapped myself on that ride.

Also I don't get Mr. Toad's Wild Ride


----------



## Mousecreant

Deleted


----------



## disneygirl1212

Mousecreant said:


> Honey I shrunk the audience at WDW isn't there right now its Captain EO with Michael Jackson and it was directed by George Lucas and Francis Ford Coppola so you know its gotta be good



I love Captain Eo! I remember doing that at Disneyland when I was a little girl.


----------



## walkdmc

- I am super-judgmental of the "princesses'  " looks but keep it to myself.

- I am annoyed every time I see a blue-eyed Jasmine, every time

-I have no idea who that guy is riding that dragon during the nighttime lighted MK parade....I also don't know who the dragon is 

-sometimes I really wish I had a good girlfriend with me at WDW, instead of DH...just so I could shop.  I never got to enter one shop in Epcot during our last trip.

-those mickey rice crispie bars dipped in chocolate...taste like wax.  The ones in different shapes, found in the resort gift stores are much better.

- I am very annoyed that "Song of the South" is nearly impossible to view.  I had no idea what SM was all about until I read about the connection between the ride and that movie.  WTH is a Brer' rabbit and where did that steam boat at the end come from?  

- ever since I found the joys of driving to each park, I feel sorry for the bus-riders, even though they don't want my sympathy.

- I came on the DIS complaining about never getting a towel animal.  Then, I got 4 on our last trip and I realized towel animals do not impart any magic and I was more worried about whether they counted against my overall towel count.  

-my favorite place, on all property to take photos is Sunset Boulevard, in DHS...love the huge street posters on top of the buildings.  

-I do DTD every trip...but I don't "get" DTD and aside from the free water taxi, don't like it much.  The whole area around the La Nouba theater just feels weird, creepy and out of place, IMO.

-the icing on the cupcakes sold at the Main St. Bakery is wretched...blech

-Chef Mickey's is awful..loud, obnoxious, and can someone please clean the greasy finger/hand prints off that screen that separates the lower level from the upper?  

-when the Mad Hatter actor is not into his role....he really stinks.  That's one character where you better act nuts or go home.

-I like to point out odd things that are obviously maintained very well.  The bear skin on the wall, to the right of the HDDR stage has vacuum marks on it...and so on...it's a fascination of mine.


----------



## distwins

I LOVE The Carousel of Progress, but have dozed off during the ride on more than one occasion
My friends and I once got caught sneaking our own Malibu Rum into Pleasure Island... we were 21, but it was waaaay cheaper to buy the virgin pina colada's and add our own booze (by the way, a big thank you to security for not kicking us out!!)


----------



## DisneyHonu

When I was reckless teenager during a high school band trip...  I grabbed either Chip or Dale on the arm to get his attention.

He elbowed me back.


----------



## ratlenhum

walkdmc said:


> -
> 
> -I have no idea who that guy is riding that dragon during the nighttime lighted MK parade....I also don't know who the dragon is



The guy is supposed to be a boy and his name is Pete. The dragon is Elliot. They are from Pete's Dragon.


----------



## ratlenhum

I don't like Illuminations.

I couldn't care less if I ever saw Fantasmic again.

I hate the Stitch ride.

I only ride the Ellen ride to catch a nap in the AC.

I've never ridden the tea cups or Dumbo.

I don't get pin trading. If you see pins you like, buy them and keep them. Why buy something you like just to trade it?  What's the point. But I don't get camping either so it's just me  

I can't stand the Poly. All I can think of is the Brady Bunch episode when they're in Hawaii. It just seems so outdated to me.

I've never been to a rope drop and don't care too. I prefer getting the pre-opening character breakfast ADRs and being in the park before the crowd.

I think the matching family t-shirt thing is well, I can't think of a word for what I think. But I feel bad for the embarrassed kids, especially the teenagers who always have that mortified look on their face.

I hate when we stake out a front row spot for a parade, sit there for an hour, and someone who shows up 5 minutes before the parade starts someone wants me to get up so their kid can sit there. Yes, it's Disney and its "for kids" but you know what? It's for my kid too and I care enough about him seeing the parade that we sacrificed an hour of park time to sit here and get a spot.  I also like to sit with him, watch his expression, and be there when the grabs my hand or arm in excitement. If I give my spot to your kid, I'll miss that.  Show up early next time or expect to stand in the back.

I hate turkey legs, especially when a family of 4 is eating one on line for a ride, and is passing it around.

I make breakfast ADRs at Crystal Palace for me. Tigger is my man, even have the tattoo  

I know what I'm eating at every restaurant 6 months before our trip thanks to making ADRs and checking menus.  I'm already thinking of my scotch egg and fish and chips I'll be eating next trip and  I can't even book the ADRs yet!


----------



## jgipp2001

i had the biggest crush on princess jasmine!!!


----------



## nyc2theworld

I only go to Animal Kingdom for EE, KS KRR.

Futureworld is boring to me.


----------



## BDL

I was prompted to do a dance on the giant screen at Monsters Inc. Laugh floor and I did.  I shook my money maker.  And for the rest of the night, anyone that was at the show would yell "HEY!  It's dancing guy!"


----------



## pattibehan

I book my next trip when we check in for our current trip!!

I do overtime solely to pay for our trips..not to update our house, get a new car..NOPE, just for Disney!!

I  agree..matching outfits make me feel embarrassed for the kids

I hate the Lights..Action..Whatever stunt show and can't figure out why anyone would stand in line for TSM


----------



## ludari

I've never seen Fantasia and I don't like the tiki room.


----------



## Mrs.Bungle

I Love Love Love Minnie Mouse!  I'll wait in line each time to meet her and I usually cry when I do.


----------



## pmaurer74

- I hate Fantasia
- I dislike Donald Duck
- I Dislike Winnie the Pooh
- I hate It's a Small World Ride
- I don't get Epcot
- I don't understand pin-trading
- Turkey Legs seem gross to me
- Seeing the castle from the our room and watching my daughter's face light up made me cry
- I don't really care about hidden mickey's
- and worse of all- I hit people with the stroller when the walk right in front of me... really it gets tiring that everyone walks in front of you.


----------



## cheshireqt

BDL said:


> I was prompted to do a dance on the giant screen at Monsters Inc. Laugh floor and I did.  *I shook my money maker*.  And for the rest of the night, anyone that was at the show would yell *"HEY!  It's dancing guy!*"



You are begging for tag fairy to find you!


----------



## ludari

I want to add that after living in SoCal all my life within an approximate 30-45 minute drive of DL I only recently purchased an annual pass.


----------



## Uncle Orville

I spent the majority of a weekend at WDW talking to a new a friend...IMing. I only went on a handful of rides/attractions and walked around aimlessly in the parks because I wanted to talk to her more.


----------



## laurainsem

I have the Four Parks CD in my car and everytime I hear the Good Morning song I get choked up.


----------



## HeatherBelle614

Uncle Orville said:


> I spent the majority of a weekend at WDW talking to a new a friend...IMing. I only went on a handful of rides/attractions and walked around aimlessly in the parks because I wanted to talk to her more.



Hopefully you didn't run in to anyone from looking at your phone so often, especially as crowded as it was this weekend. That'd be embarassing. 

Here's mine: I dislike lines (HIGHLY dislike) lines and waiting for anything, and WDW is really the only place that I'm fine with both. If I end up in a line anywhere or waiting on anyone that's taking their time to do something in the "real world," I'll pretend that I'm standing in a line for a ride at Disney, instead. Disney is my happy thought place.


----------



## NJDiva

Uncle Orville said:


> I spent the majority of a weekend at WDW talking to a new a friend...IMing. I only went on a handful of rides/attractions and walked around aimlessly in the parks because I wanted to talk to her more.



so was she cute? what happened with her? hope she appreciated that you gave up valuable Disney time to IM her....


----------



## CarolinaMike

Here's mine :
- In all the trips over the years and having had an annual pass for the last 10 we have never ever visited any of the water parks even when they were included on our pass.  We've also never done a "pool day" either.  
-I also would never try a turkey leg they look and smell disgusting
-I don't like micky ice cream bars
-I love riding IASW and singing along


----------



## ctnurse

NJDiva said:


> so was she cute? what happened with her? hope she appreciated that you gave up valuable Disney time to IM her....



I was wondering the same thing and did you meet on the disboards?


----------



## NJDiva

ctnurse said:


> I was wondering the same thing and did you meet on the disboards?



THAT TOO!! If you met on the boards, I would love to know the story....


----------



## Uncle Orville

NJDiva said:


> THAT TOO!! If you met on the boards, I would love to know the story....


I've honestly never met her in her person, but in pics, yes, she's VERY. But even better is that she's so much fun...so laid back and dorky (like me). And yes, she has posted here a time or two... But no stories. Yet. 

Heatherbelle-- HAHAHAHA! I actually did run into a few people, which was so embarrassing. And I ran into a trashcan...and yeah, people noticed.  I guess that means I can never again be that grumpy guy who wishes people would pay attention! Lol!


----------



## Uncle Orville

NJDiva said:


> so was she cute? what happened with her? hope she appreciated that you gave up valuable Disney time to IM her....


Forgot to mention that she DID appreciate it! A few times she told me to quit talking to her and go have fun! Not sure if she knew I was doing exactly what I wanted to do...


----------



## NJDiva

Uncle Orville said:


> Forgot to mention that she DID appreciate it! A few times she told me to quit talking to her and go have fun! Not sure if she knew I was doing exactly what I wanted to do...



OMG that is soooooo cool! I will admit that I have done that too so I can appreciate what you were doing. When the person is interesting, you want to talk to them as much as possible, no matter where you are.
Good luck!


----------



## BrerVixen

I adore the CBJ and the COP. They ARE Disney to me!


----------



## HeatherBelle614

Uncle Orville said:


> I've honestly never met her in her person, but in pics, yes, she's VERY. But even better is that she's so much fun...so laid back and dorky (like me). And yes, she has posted here a time or two... But no stories. Yet.
> 
> Heatherbelle-- HAHAHAHA! I actually did run into a few people, which was so embarrassing. And I ran into a trashcan...and yeah, people noticed.  I guess that means I can never again be that grumpy guy who wishes people would pay attention! Lol!



Hope she was worth being termed "THAT GUY" by a few people on your trip. You know? "THAT GUY" needs to watch what he's doing; or, "Mom, did you see 'THAT GUY?' run in to the trash can??"


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

I have always loved going to Disney, I also really really enjoy taking my daughter and seeing the magic in her eyes....


My Disney secret is.... I really only go for ME  (my family/friends hound me for taking her so young, at 2 and now 4, saying she wont remember and etc.... and I'll i am thinking is... so what?? Its not for her, she just gets the perks of me wanting to go!!!)


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

Uncle Orville said:


> I spent the majority of a weekend at WDW talking to a new a friend...IMing. I only went on a handful of rides/attractions and walked around aimlessly in the parks because I wanted to talk to her more.



This is soooo sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Uncle Orville

HeatherBelle614 said:


> Hope she was worth being termed "THAT GUY" by a few people on your trip. You know? "THAT GUY" needs to watch what he's doing; or, "Mom, did you see 'THAT GUY?' run in to the trash can??"


She better be, because I'm pretty sure that trash can will never talk to me again. I think that bridge is burned...  But yeah, I was "THAT GUY," and while I'm not proud, what can I say? I'm not complaining! But thanks so much for reminding me!


----------



## Uncle Orville

Altoqueenkelly said:


> I have always loved going to Disney, I also really really enjoy taking my daughter and seeing the magic in her eyes....
> 
> 
> My Disney secret is.... I really only go for ME  (my family/friends hound me for taking her so young, at 2 and now 4, saying she wont remember and etc.... and I'll i am thinking is... so what?? Its not for her, she just gets the perks of me wanting to go!!!)


Lol, I'd be willing to bet that most parents on this board are nodding in agreement with you right now!


----------



## HeatherBelle614

Uncle Orville said:


> She better be, because I'm pretty sure that trash can will never talk to me again. I think that bridge is burned...  But yeah, I was "THAT GUY," and while I'm not proud, what can I say? I'm not complaining! But thanks so much for reminding me!



That trash can was probably never worth it to begin with. 

Some times, "THAT GUY" can be quite memorable!


----------



## nurse.darcy

ludari said:


> I want to add that after living in SoCal all my life within an approximate 30-45 minute drive of DL I only recently purchased an annual pass.



Gee, why am I not surprised.

Okay, I haven't chimed in in a while.


I grew up at Disneyland. except for the huge castle, I am just not that into MK. 
I cannot and will not ever stand in line for Fantasmic at DHS.
My fave parks at WDW are AK (love animals) and DHS (it reminds me of old Hollywood at times).
TSM is fun but why wait in line?
I live here now so this is just a moot point but when I was traveling here from elsewhere I always felt that those that stayed off property didn't "get it". I mean, so what if I can only afford a value at this time, I would rather be on property at a value than off property at the Ritz Carlton.
I love Soarin, even though the movie is so familiar as to be almost a family video. . .lol.
World Showcase should be its own area.  I think it should be open to the general public so that those who run it have the benefit of enjoying those who are not necessarily Disney people but love to "visit" other countries without the expense of traveling there.
Okay, enough for now. . .


----------



## DisneyFairytale

I simply cannot put anything but Disney ringtones on my phones....


----------



## phinz

I call Disneyworld "The Happiest Petri Dish on Earth," but I can't seem to stay away. Always looking forward to the next trip.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Gee, why am I not surprised.
> 
> Okay, I haven't chimed in in a while.
> 
> 
> I grew up at Disneyland. except for the huge castle, I am just not that into MK.
> I cannot and will not ever stand in line for Fantasmic at DHS.
> Not even with a Pyrate ????
> My fave parks at WDW are AK (love animals) and DHS (it reminds me of old Hollywood at times).
> TSM is fun but why wait in line?
> I live here now so this is just a moot point but when I was traveling here from elsewhere I always felt that those that stayed off property didn't "get it". I mean, so what if I can only afford a value at this time, I would rather be on property at a value than off property at the Ritz Carlton.
> 
> I prefer off property  LOL
> I love Soarin, even though the movie is so familiar as to be almost a family video. . .lol.
> World Showcase should be its own area.  I think it should be open to the general public so that those who run it have the benefit of enjoying those who are not necessarily Disney people but love to "visit" other countries without the expense of traveling there.shhhhhhhhh just think of the increased line size.. what are you thinking..??  LOL
> Okay, enough for now. . .



sorry just had to chime in..


----------



## DisneylandForever

BrerVixen said:


> I adore the CBJ and the COP. They ARE Disney to me!



That's not shameful! CoP is my favorite Disney attraction of all. 



What might be shameful though is the fact that I feel the need to ride it more than once per day during my trips. = /


----------



## Frannie115

Love, love, love Animal Kingdom.  Planning on 2 days there next time. We've been to the Bronx Zoo and National Zoo and they don't compare.  Rode Mount Everest with son last year.   Never again! Too wild for me. Of course my 11 year old son went 3 more times by himself.  I find Epcot boring. Must go there with DS for Test Track though.  OK, I'm in my 40's and my favorite ride at MK is Buzz Lightyear


----------



## ocean134

Uncle Orville said:


> I spent the majority of a weekend at WDW talking to a new a friend...IMing. I only went on a handful of rides/attractions and walked around aimlessly in the parks because I wanted to talk to her more.



This calls for an 'awwwwwwww'


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

ocean134 said:


> This calls for an 'awwwwwwww'




Yes it is so cute.... Love blooming all over this board  Is it my turn yet?


----------



## ocean134

Altoqueenkelly said:


> Yes it is so cute.... Love blooming all over this board  Is it my turn yet?





I agree!  Is there a thread for that?


----------



## Canberin

to WDW once. And I'm not sure if I'll ever go again.

I have a good reason though: I'm Australian 

I've had a major Mickey obsession since I was three and I finally visited WDW in December 2009. I cried as we left and I'm not sure if I'll ever get to visit again. But I still check out the WDW website every day, I price a visit once a week or so, I've just discovered this forum and will be a regular visitor, and I order the brochures every time there are new ones.

Tragic, I know.


----------



## Kfyr23

Altoqueenkelly said:


> Yes it is so cute.... Love blooming all over this board  Is it my turn yet?



No your doomed cause your so mean. 

J/K maybe


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

Kfyr23 said:


> No your doomed cause your so mean.
> 
> J/K maybe



Whaaaaaaaaaaat!? I am not mean!!!!!


----------



## Kfyr23

Altoqueenkelly said:


> Whaaaaaaaaaaat!? I am not mean!!!!!



You havent been mean, but you are a woman so that could change at any moment.


----------



## lovedisney3

The Turkey Legs DISGUST me. Not a fan of the parades and have never seen Illuminations, maybe in Sept!! I LOVE Magic Kingdom!!


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

lovedisney3 said:


> The Turkey Legs DISGUST me.




Ewwwww, yes the turkey legs are GROSS


----------



## geovaz641

I dont care for DHS, pricey park and not as fun as the others, but I love it at Christmas Time:  I love EPCOT, but hate Mission Space;  Love Tomorrow Land, but Hate Stich's Ride.  Animal Kingdom,  HHmmmm  each time I go there,  I leave to another park.  I must go there and spend a WHOLE day.  
At the End of the Day,  I love WDW, but hate when I have to leave there.


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

geovaz641 said:


> I dont care for DHS, pricey park




I do not understand this statement. You buy park tickets based on the days you will be there and it is on a sliding scale, unless you have AP's, I dont see how you are going to single out HS as "pricey" when in a sense it is once of 4 choices for your enjoyment that day.... : confused3


----------



## bluedevilinaz

I've never been on BTMRR


----------



## nurse.darcy

geovaz641 said:


> I dont care for DHS, pricey park and not as fun as the others, but I love it at Christmas Time:  I love EPCOT, but hate Mission Space;  Love Tomorrow Land, but Hate Stich's Ride.  Animal Kingdom,  HHmmmm  each time I go there,  I leave to another park.  I must go there and spend a WHOLE day.
> At the End of the Day,  I love WDW, but hate when I have to leave there.



My solution for you?  Buy hopper tix.  That way you can enjoy 2 or more parks on the same day.  If you are there on vacation, the cheapest way to go is to buy multi day park hopper tickets.  One day, one park tickets are THE MOST EXPENSIVE tickets ever.  I have an annual pass and I probably go to DHS more than any other park (including my fave - Animal Kingdom). My annual pass has paid for itself many times.  When I renew in August I get to purchase a FLORIDA RESIDENT annual pass.

Seriously though, I cannot tell you how many times I have been standing in line and heard people say "well, you know, if we go here today we can't go to any other park because we can only do one park a day".  I always feel sorry for those folk. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

bluedevilinaz said:


> I've never been on BTMRR



Bite the bullet. . .its my son's fave.  Go on BTMRR. . .Disneyland's version is my favorite. . .(of course, Disneyland's version is my favorite for most of the rides that are shared by both theme parks).


----------



## Mindy5767

geovaz641 said:


> I dont care for DHS, pricey park and not as fun as the others, but I love it at Christmas Time:  I love EPCOT, but hate Mission Space;  Love Tomorrow Land, but Hate Stich's Ride.  Animal Kingdom,  HHmmmm  each time I go there,  I leave to another park.  I must go there and spend a WHOLE day.
> At the End of the Day,  I love WDW, but hate when I have to leave there.



What's price about DHS?  Same prices as other parks for admission, souvenirs and food.  You know... DHS was at the bottom of my park list for a long time.  I didn't "get" it.  Some trips we skipped it completely.  Then, last summer we did a "discover DHS day" that turned into 3 days.  We actually found so much to do that we'd never before considered and we had a great time.  And we came back into the park 3 days in a row (although not for the whole day).  We discovered all sorts of things we never thought about before.

Turkey legs ARE gross and I think of them as belonging at a Renaissance Fair.  

Nobody likes the Stitch "ride" which is a sorry excuse for an attraction.  I can't understand why its still there.  Its SO lame.  

Last trip in Nov, we spent more time in Dinoland when it wasn't crowded.  Its fun and kitchey, but you need to understand the "back" story, which I think you can find on one of the blogs on allears.net  

I  Kali River Rapids.... sometimes we save it for the end of the day near park closing so we can go over and over and get soaked, and then go back to the resort and change!  Its a blast!!


----------



## AKVHutch

We really didn't care for toontown other than the Barnstormer and the character places.  Really HATE the Stitch ride and not sure why it is still there.
Don't like the Jungle Parade at AK.
I won't try to ride Space Mountain (did it after the new changes), boring and huge line (We have a no longer than 20 minute wait rule)
I don't like the Tower of Terror either and has Indiana Jones changed in the last 20 years?


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

AKVHutch said:


> has Indiana Jones changed in the last 20 years?




 
I dont think so, at least it doesnt feel like it has!


----------



## ocean134

Altoqueenkelly said:


> I dont think so, at least it doesnt feel like it has!



Yeah, that Indiana Jones show needs a major face lift, or maybe it's time for it to move out and let something better come in.  I've seen it so many times, I could do the whole show with my eyes closed.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

nurse.darcy said:


> Bite the bullet. . .its my son's fave.  Go on BTMRR. . .Disneyland's version is my favorite. . .(of course, Disneyland's version is my favorite for most of the rides that are shared by both theme parks).



I'll get to it eventually. I had never done Matterhorn until my last trip because the line was always too long. I won't get in a line longer than 20-30 minutes. I finally did it during MNSSHP and LOVED it! I'm sure it'll be the same with BTMRR.


----------



## phinz

I've never stayed at The MK long enough to watch the fireworks.


----------



## nurse.darcy

bluedevilinaz said:


> I'll get to it eventually. I had never done Matterhorn until my last trip because the line was always too long. I won't get in a line longer than 20-30 minutes. I finally did it during MNSSHP and LOVED it! I'm sure it'll be the same with BTMRR.



No excuses with BTMRR, it has FASTPASS.  As for Matterhorn, I agree that the line moves fairly slow so I also never wait if I have to wait more than 20 to 30 minutes.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

nurse.darcy said:


> No excuses with BTMRR, it has FASTPASS.  As for Matterhorn, I agree that the line moves fairly slow so I also never wait if I have to wait more than 20 to 30 minutes.



Now that I did not know.  I guess I have no excuse not to go my next trip now. hahaha.


----------



## Fly for a Walt Guy

lovedisney3 said:


> Not a fan of the parades and have never seen Illuminations, maybe in Sept!! I LOVE Magic Kingdom!!


Ditto to these! And I've never seen Wishes...


----------



## WickedDreamer

Canberin said:


> to WDW once. And I'm not sure if I'll ever go again.
> 
> I have a good reason though: I'm Australian
> 
> I've had a major Mickey obsession since I was three and I finally visited WDW in December 2009. I cried as we left and I'm not sure if I'll ever get to visit again. But I still check out the WDW website every day, I price a visit once a week or so, I've just discovered this forum and will be a regular visitor, and I order the brochures every time there are new ones.
> 
> Tragic, I know.





Same here Though I have not been to Disney world Yet we are planning on coming next year for a week - 10 days, started planning early this year, and am already counting down the months  I wish DW was  a little closer or there was a magical express


----------



## o2bnoz

I HATE the term "ressies"... it sends shivers down my spine!!


----------



## phinz

Fly for a Walt Guy said:


> Ditto to these! And I've never seen Wishes...



Make that at least three of us.

Oh, and I *hate* The Laughing Place song even more than I hate It's a Small World.


----------



## ChrissyBeth29

o2bnoz said:


> I HATE the term "ressies"... it sends shivers down my spine!!



OMG!!! I thought I was the only one...it's so infuriating...just write the darn word out!  The other one I hate is "subbing"...why do you even need to tell people you've subscribed...and if so..just say it!


----------



## Disneyfreak616

phinz said:


> Make that at least three of us.
> 
> Oh, and I *hate* The Laughing Place song even more than I hate It's a Small World.



OMG!!!! NO!!!! I LOVE the Laughing Place! But whatever floats your boat I guess...


----------



## ocean134

Ok.."The Laughing Place"?  What is this?  Am I missing something?


----------



## Tower

ocean134 said:


> Ok.."The Laughing Place"?  What is this?  Am I missing something?


The laughing place is based on the movie 'Song of the South'. Br'er Rabbit had his laughing place. There is a comedy show at MK called the Laughing Place based upon that. Fun for the kids, esp. if they got to know the characters ahead of time. Unfortunately, Disney has opted to never re-release that classic movie so the kids are really losing out on the experience of the attraction.


----------



## ocean134

Tower said:


> The laughing place is based on the movie 'Song of the South'. Br'er Rabbit had his laughing place. There is a comedy show at MK called the Laughing Place based upon that. Fun for the kids, esp. if they got to know the characters ahead of time. Unfortunately, Disney has opted to never re-release that classic movie so the kids are really losing out on the experience of the attraction.



Thank you!  I do recall watching that movie when I was a kid...some things from the movie have stuck in my memory but I didn't recall The Laughing Place.  I guess since I don't have kids I was not aware of this show at the Parks.  By the sound of it, I guess I'm not missing much.


----------



## Disneyfreak616

"Laughing Place" is from the Song of the South and is played on Splash Mountain. Ya know... "Everybody has a laughing place, a laughing place, to go ho ho!" etc. etc. It's such a cute song and I love that part of the ride, especially in Disneyland!


----------



## ocean134

Disneyfreak616 said:


> "Laughing Place" is from the Song of the South and is played on Splash Mountain. Ya know... "Everybody has a laughing place, a laughing place, to go ho ho!" etc. etc. It's such a cute song and I love that part of the ride, especially in Disneyland!



I've never actually been on Splash Mountain.  I know...I know.  I just don't like to get wet.  I usually avoid water rides.  The times that I have actually decided to try Splash Mountain, I had my poncho ready, the ride was closed for refurbishment.  Guess that's what I get for going during the winter months.  HA!  I do plan on riding it when I am back in June next year.  It will be warm enough and I will be ready with my poncho.


----------



## SoScary'09

I think I may have cried on just about every ride/attraction I've been on at MK. For some reason being on main street doesn't really choke me up. It's riding HM or sitting in Philharmagic that makes me all weepy. Yes, even PoC and IaSM

I never went to Toontown since I never had a desire to see any characters. Kind of sad but I guess I had other priorities.

I'm so scared of someone in my party dying of a suprise heart condition on Mission Space that I won't even let anyone walk near it. 'Less intense' version, or otherwise. You are all BANNED


----------



## Mindy5767

Disneyfreak616 said:


> "Laughing Place" is from the Song of the South and is played on Splash Mountain. Ya know... "Everybody has a laughing place, a laughing place, to go ho ho!" etc. etc. It's such a cute song and I love that part of the ride, especially in Disneyland!



Here is a thread that discusses Song of the South
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=40047797#post40047797

and here is the video on Youtube.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JrAKhHcZM-Y

As I said, I think it is better to watch, critique and discuss rather than hide history.  Song of the South reflects another time and place.  A time and place that is relevant today for discussion.  As history, we should critique and discuss as Disney film we should appreciate the technology it brought to film making, animated/live action combinations, color, song... and appreciate the music.  If we throw it away, much is lost.  ... like People not knowing about The Laughing Place.


----------



## Tiny Disney Dancer

Add me to the never seen Wishes list. I don't really count the times I've been on rides and could faintly hear fireworks as actually seeing it.

I've never been on Splash Mountain or BTMRR during the day; both have always been at night. 

I might get blackballed by some people for this, but I don't like Dole Whips. (Way too sweet!)


----------



## poohbearbt

I am too chicken butt to ride TOT, Rocking Roller coaster, amd Everest.  I just conquered SM not too long ago.  

I have also never been to Tom Sawyer's Island.


----------



## Nebula

poohbearbt said:


> I am too chicken butt to ride TOT, Rocking Roller coaster, amd Everest.  I just conquered SM not too long ago.
> 
> I have also never been to Tom Sawyer's Island.



I'm also chicken, plus I have a motion sickness problem.  Well last year I decided to use Dramamine and ginger gum and ride some of the stuff I was too chicken to on my first trip, even though I was also terrified.  Didn't do any roller coasters (too chicken!) but I did manage Splash and ToT.  Splash was rough the first time because I was anticipating that drop and really freaking out and not enjoying the story.  The second time was much more enjoyable.  I felt pretty bold after that and decided to conquer ToT, which I then rode multiple times.  It's scary, but thrilling scary, a great adrenaline rush


----------



## passporterfan13

I find turkey legs to be greasy and aweful (though they always smell _really _good). I also find Illuminations boring and I don't have a pair of mouse ears.


----------



## ImaDVCwannabe

I cry at Disney commercials, I don't like Cindy, and I'm not a fan of the Jungle Cruise it just seems boring after the Safari


----------



## Crystal824

Altoqueenkelly said:


> I have always loved going to Disney, I also really really enjoy taking my daughter and seeing the magic in her eyes....
> 
> 
> My Disney secret is.... I really only go for ME  (my family/friends hound me for taking her so young, at 2 and now 4, saying she wont remember and etc.... and I'll i am thinking is... so what?? Its not for her, she just gets the perks of me wanting to go!!!)



This is so my Dh and me.  We are taking our DD she will be 10 months when we go in May.  As my DH said, we aren't taking her to WDW, she is just going with us meaning we aren't because we have her; she is getting to go because we want to.


----------



## Tower

passporterfan13 said:


> I don't have a pair of mouse ears.


Absolutely Shameful!


----------



## AnthonyJPreston

.


----------



## ChattaAlley

I didn't like the Fantasmic show.  Everyone else seemed to.  We had to wait almost an hour for it then it just seemed to drag along.  Also, I will not ever ride Stitches Great Escape ride.


----------



## tlionheart78

ChattaAlley said:


> I didn't like the Fantasmic show.  Everyone else seemed to.  We had to wait almost an hour for it then it just seemed to drag along.  Also, I will not ever ride Stitches Great Escape ride.



I'm sort of in the same league with you, only thing is that I saw it once.  I loved the show, but the hour long wait was tiresome and the ten thousand plus crowd in the theater really made me very nervous.  I can't handle crowds in enclosed spaces very well. (Don't seem to have the latter problem in the parks, though.......)


----------



## ocean134

AnthonyJPreston said:


> I don't like Toy Story Midway Mania.....
> ....Actually, I don't like most of the interactive stuff.....



I think this is the first Shameful Secret that shocked me!


----------



## ocean134

ChattaAlley said:


> I didn't like the Fantasmic show.  Everyone else seemed to.  We had to wait almost an hour for it then it just seemed to drag along.  Also, I will not ever ride Stitches Great Escape ride.




I saw Fantasmic once and that was good for me.  It's OK but I think I had more fun during the show warm up when the Cast Members had us doing to the wave and a bunch of other fun stuff.  It was also freezing cold that night and we just wanted to get the show over with so we could go and get on the bus.


----------



## RoundtownGirl

I cry when I see the castle for the first time and I'm not into Tomorrowland.


----------



## Chuckers

Fun topic to add things to:

1. Illuminations bores me, but I'll watch it because it's fireworks.
2. I hated the Broadway Version of The Lion King with the intensity of 100 burning suns.
3. I can't stand Minnie Mouse, I think she's a <nasty B word goes here>.
4. Technically, I haven't been to Tom Sawyer's Island because DL changed the name to Pirate's Landing.
5. POTC = nap time.
6. Don't care about Bambi or Dumbo's Mother, but the Circle of Life in the Lion King movie and when Ariel says "I love you Daddy" makes me cry. buckets.
7. Don't care for DHS's Fantasmic, but will watch it only if I have priority seating.. see secret #1. (Disneyland's version is 100x better)
8. I actually liked the first High School Musical, even though there is a VERY VERY creepy message in it for anyone who understands musical theater.
9. I could ride Peter Pan's flight and Winnie The Pooh's Adventures all day long.
10. The opening of DL's Fantasmic, DL's Fireworks, DCA's World of Color, and MK's Fireworks all make me cry. buckets.


----------



## Bi-winning

Chuckers said:


> Fun topic to add things to:
> 
> 1. Illuminations bores me, but I'll watch it because it's fireworks.
> 2. I hated the Broadway Version of The Lion King with the intensity of 100 burning suns.
> 3. I can't stand Minnie Mouse, I think she's a <nasty B word goes here>.
> 4. Technically, I haven't been to Tom Sawyer's Island because DL changed the name to Pirate's Landing.
> 5. POTC = nap time.
> 6. Don't care about Bambi or Dumbo's Mother, but the Circle of Life in the Lion King movie and when Ariel says "I love you Daddy" makes me cry. buckets.
> 7. Don't care for DHS's Fantasmic, but will watch it only if I have priority seating.. see secret #1. (Disneyland's version is 100x better)
> *8. I actually liked the first High School Musical, even though there is a VERY VERY creepy message in it for anyone who understands musical theater.*
> 9. I could ride Peter Pan's flight and Winnie The Pooh's Adventures all day long.
> 10. The opening of DL's Fantasmic, DL's Fireworks, DCA's World of Color, and MK's Fireworks all make me cry. buckets.



Now you've got me interested. Do tell.


----------



## Chuckers

Bi-winning said:


> Now you've got me interested. Do tell.



Well, if you know musical theater, MOST of the time the leads in a musical are romantic leads. Especially with the ones that tend to be put on by most high schools. Knowing that the premise of High School Musical is that the brother and sister are upset that they might lose the leads in the yearly musical... well.. i'll leave it at that.


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

Chuckers said:


> Well, if you know musical theater, MOST of the time the leads in a musical are romantic leads. Especially with the ones that tend to be put on by most high schools. Knowing that the premise of High School Musical is that the brother and sister are upset that they might lose the leads in the yearly musical... well.. i'll leave it at that.




I had to debate with myself on if i should comment or not. Yes more often then not the leads are romantic interest, but there is NO rule about it being so, and there is NO hint of a romance with the bro and sister of the movie....

I think this is just the case of people reading into things that do not exsist. I know of many many many productions where the "leads" are not romantic interests, and even a few shows where there isnt a true "romance story" at all......


Sigh.... Now the Music Theatre Major shuts up


----------



## Mindy5767

I have not seen High School Musical I II or III... is there a 3?  I have not seen all the Pirates of the Caribbean movies either.  I did see part of one of the HSM's while it was being watched by my kids. I saw one of the pirate movies not sure which it was.... and am I the ONLY one who thinks that Johnny Depp is totally creepy!   I've always preferred the Jimmy Stewart/Cary Grant type I guess.

I saw Broadways Lion King at the Kennedy Center in DC and totally loved it!!


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

Mindy5767 said:


> I saw Broadways Lion King at the Kennedy Center in DC and totally loved it!!



I've seen a few shows up there as well!!!!!
And I just wanted to say  'Hey neighbor!!'


----------



## Chuckers

Altoqueenkelly said:


> I had to debate with myself on if i should comment or not. Yes more often then not the leads are romantic interest, but there is NO rule about it being so, and there is NO hint of a romance with the bro and sister of the movie....
> 
> I think this is just the case of people reading into things that do not exsist. I know of many many many productions where the "leads" are not romantic interests, and even a few shows where there isnt a true "romance story" at all......
> 
> 
> Sigh.... Now the Music Theatre Major shuts up



You are totally correct, but I am having fun with it in general. I am really talking more Classical Music Theater: King & I, Sound of Music, Oklahoma, Grease.. the shows the high schools in my area were all putting on. And I wasn't saying that the Brother and Sister were being romantic....  just that it's an icky thought  

Now, keeping on topic:

I don't like Mickey Head Ice Cream Bars.
I hate people with double wide strollers - especially in Disneyland where the streets are way narrower.


----------



## Mindy5767

Altoqueenkelly said:


> I've seen a few shows up there as well!!!!!
> And I just wanted to say  'Hey neighbor!!'



HI.......

 I used to visit Kings Dominion in Dozwell, but now that I'm addicted to Disney there is NO comparison and KD isn't fun anymore.   

We live about 1/2 hours drive into the city... you'd think we'd visit there more then!!      I'd love to see more Disney musicals there.  Going into the city is such a production!


----------



## Mindy5767

Chuckers said:


> I don't like Mickey Head Ice Cream Bars.
> I hate people with double wide strollers - especially in Disneyland where the streets are way narrower.



Me neither!!  I especially don't like that Nestle Toll house mickey head icecream sandwich.  I think it was Mickey head shaped?  Anyway, I ate one once and it was sooooo super sweet I thought I was gonna be sick!

Why is it that when you're in a hurry and you're trying to make the mad park dash... you seem to always get behind a bevy of double wide strollers and slow moving scooters.  Now, I don't begrudge anybody their scooter or double stroller, clearly they're a "bare" necessity.  But when the park is crowded, a person could be run over.  In fact, my MIL was a "crazy scooter driver".. I think her scooter had a mind of its own, and she accidentally slightly "tapped" someone with it!  It was so embarrassing!   Luckily they were just irritated and not hurt.  There is a learning curve with those things.


----------



## TiszBear

I can't not stnad Dole WHips!!  never have and never will.  I can't understnad why people love them.  ALso I don't like winnie the pooh.


----------



## Tower

TiszBear said:


> ALso I don't like winnie the pooh.


Gee, who peed on your cornflakes? 
You'd think that with the name 'bear' in your handle, you'd love the honey-loving guy! My nickname is Bear as well and and he's simply a Silly Willy Nilly Ol' Bear! My kids love him!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Mindy5767 said:


> I have not seen High School Musical I II or III... is there a 3?  I have not seen all the Pirates of the Caribbean movies either.  I did see part of one of the HSM's while it was being watched by my kids. I saw one of the pirate movies not sure which it was.... and am I the ONLY one who thinks that Johnny Depp is totally creepy!   I've always preferred the Jimmy Stewart/Cary Grant type I guess.
> 
> I saw Broadways Lion King at the Kennedy Center in DC and totally loved it!!



I think Johnny Depp is a fabulous artist and is able to transform himself into whatever character he needs to portray at the moment. . .lol.


----------



## Mindy5767

nurse.darcy said:


> I think Johnny Depp is a fabulous artist and is able to transform himself into whatever character he needs to portray at the moment. . .lol.



That's a good point.... but he's still creepy to me.  There is just something creepy about him.  Can't put my finger on it.  

Who is that Dole Whip hater?  Dole Whips are the most refreshing dessert on the planet!!    ---- oh well.... more for me!


----------



## StitchLovesElvis

I'm more excited to go to WDW this year than my 5 y/o cousin is.
Never have I ever tried a Dole Whip. 
I cried when I watched Toy Story 3.


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

Mindy5767 said:


> HI.......
> 
> I used to visit Kings Dominion in Dozwell, but now that I'm addicted to Disney there is NO comparison and KD isn't fun anymore.
> 
> We live about 1/2 hours drive into the city... you'd think we'd visit there more then!!   I'd love to see more Disney musicals there.  Going into the city is such a production!




I hate KD as well (can you say trashy?!) We are passholders to Busch Gardens Williamsburg (and Water country). Since we live South Richmond its actually the same distance. 

I see shows in RIC from time to time, or even DC.... but I much prefer to drive 8hs to see it on Broadway!


----------



## passporterfan13

I, too, don't see the big whoop with Mickey Bars. I've never really liked ice cream bars of any kind though. The frozen bananas though


----------



## Birdman1511

passporterfan13 said:


> I, too, don't see the big whoop with Mickey Bars. I've never really liked ice cream bars of any kind though. The frozen bananas though



I like the Mickey rice krispie treats better.. especially the ones dipped in chocolate and butterfingers


----------



## Tower

passporterfan13 said:


> The frozen bananas though


I'm also a frozen banana fanatic. Best I ever had was at the Marriott hotel in St. Thomas, USVA, but every time we go to the MK, I HAVE TO have one! (easy to put on the DDP at those kiosks)


----------



## ashleyrm

Just returned from 4 solo days, so

- I cry during Festival of the Lion King and Mickey's Philharmagic
- I don't think Fantasmic is worth the time and effort
- I could spend hours at Monster's Inc Laugh Floor (and I always text the same two jokes and one of them almost always ends up in the show)
- I sometimes actually wish they still had the millenium parade (Tapestry of Nations?) at Epcot


----------



## DONTMINDME

I found the Tapestry of Nations on youtube and watch it all the time but it pales to seeing it in real life. I also miss the original Journey into Imagination this one just doesnt do it for me. I've never had a Mickey ice cream bar and I don't do Dumbo Is that anti Disney or something.


----------



## julluvsdisney

I dont like any of the rides in fantasyland but still make them a priority

I was slightly disapointed with le cellier (most likely due to all the hype on here!  We still LOVED it but all my time on the DIS built my expectations up I couldnt tell you how they could have made it any yummier confusing I know!!)

I start off every trip by booking a Deluxe then I slowly move back down to mod then value eventually I will forget the price difference and finally stay at the POLY or GF!!

I get bored halfway through every parade just because I HATE standing around!

I dont like dole whips

I will eat anything mickey shaped!

I HATED chef mickeys!  

I dont like wasting time in AK it does nothing for me!  I actually avoided it last trip but Im sure my DH and DS will drag me next time!

I LOVE DHS but I never seem to spend enough time there!

It rains EVERYTIME I go to DHS!

Im pretty sure I get more excited to meet and greet with the characters than my 2 boys do!

I book the character meals for me!

Im jealous that BBB doesnt have an adult package!


----------



## hannahdrewmom

I think HS is the worst park ever designed and always get lost no matter how many times I've been there.

I've been over 20 times and still never seen the Hall of Presidents

I change ADRs like I change my underwear... daily!

I don't really get the big deal with DDT

I think the best kept secret of the AP is minigolf prices.


----------



## phinz

I have never watched a parade and don't care if I do.

I think the bus system was devised by Satan himself and hate it with the fire of a thousand burning suns.

I miss the Walter Kronkite version of SSE. 

I get bored at the MK. Quickly.


----------



## Chrisvee

1. I loved Fantasmic but it isn't worth the long wait in line.
2. I'm not a Mickey fan.
3. I've never had a Dole whip.
4. I don't like the smoked turkey legs.
5. I think It's A Small World is creepy.
6. Can't stand Stitch.


----------



## shuckn

I have never ridden Peter Pan's Flight...

But plan to this May when we go back!


----------



## MikeandReneePlus5

Snipedog said:


> 3. I have all the Disney theme park CD's on my IPod to listen to at work and in my car.



Anyone know how I can get these, or some of them?  Is Wishes and Illuniations on there?


----------



## kmaria

The parades and Illuminations bore me... 

I'm also shy and avoid the characters!


----------



## SingingMUA

oooo... such a fun thread... I'm gonna post and then go back and start reading all 107 pages! 

1. I honestly could care less about the daytime parades (with the exception of Move it! Shake it! Celebrate it!), and would rather use that time to do attractions. But, my partner loves parades, so I stand there through the whole thing... for her.  (I do love the night parades!)

2. I've seen Fantasmic only once... in 2005... that was enough.

3. The only reason I really go to DHS is for a butterfinger cupcake from Starring Rolls... and (if it's Christmas-time) the Osborne Lights (though I do try to do TSM if it's not too crowded... yeah right)

4. I don't really "get" the appeal of the Grand Floridian. It's pretty from the outside, but seems soooo "stuffy" inside. 

5. I have never seen Lights! Motors! Action! 

6. I LOVE the purchase with purchase deals at the different stores.

7. I actually prefer to watch Wishes from the Poly beach instead of Main Street.


----------



## JackTraveler

I cry when I watch Disney commercials, which is weird because I don't cry at anything else, not even really emotional things that happen to me. That function is only triggered by disney commercials.

Related - I recently spent 2 hours watching kids getting surprised with a trip to disney and disney world proposals and cried through the whole thing. I think it was a release over needing to cry over something else, but as I said, I just can't.

I pour over menus and Disney Res site to find the best reservations possible and change them constantly. I have what I'm going to eat picked out weeks before I even get there.

Some of the best memories (and food) I have ever had have been at Disney World and I've been to 30 countries.

I wish I were there almost every day even though I'm perfectly happy where I am!


----------



## JackTraveler

I cry when I watch Disney commercials, which is weird because I don't cry at anything else, not even really emotional things that happen to me. That function is only triggered by disney commercials.

Related - I recently spent 2 hours watching kids getting surprised with a trip to disney and disney world proposals and cried through the whole thing. I think it was a release over needing to cry over something else, but as I said, I just can't.

I pour over menus and Disney Res site to find the best reservations possible and change them constantly. I have what I'm going to eat picked out weeks before I even get there.

Some of the best memories (and food) I have ever had have been at Disney World and I've been to 30 countries.

I wish I were there almost every day even though I'm perfectly happy where I am!


----------



## Madisonsmom45

Never fails.
I cry when I see Main Street for the first time...


----------



## classiccat

I love AK (Oh heck, I just love seeing all the animals) Big animal lover here!    
But really only like the tumble monkees at the lion king show

MK is awesome love Peter Pan, Haunted Mansion, Dumbo, POC

Dumbo use to scare me to death because of how high it was, (scared of heights), but i've gotten over that and now its fun


----------



## dicelees

JackTraveler said:


> I cry when I watch Disney commercials


Me too, never fails. 

I don't understand the appeal of Stitch, Winnie the Pooh, Alice and Wonderland or The Tiki Tiki Tiki Room. They seem to have such die-hard fans, but I just don't see it.

I've never had a Dole Whip... I don't know what a Dole Whip is...


----------



## Mindy5767

dicelees said:


> Me too, never fails.
> 
> I don't understand the appeal of Stitch, Winnie the Pooh, Alice and Wonderland or The Tiki Tiki Tiki Room. They seem to have such die-hard fans, but I just don't see it.
> 
> I've never had a Dole Whip... I don't know what a Dole Whip is...



The Tiki Tiki Room was better before they changed it.

A Dole Whip is a soft icecream made of pineapple.  Its VERY refreshing.  It comes in a cup plain or as a float with pineapple syrup around it.


----------



## petals

I never go on any of the rollercoasters.


----------



## Mindy5767

petals said:


> I never go on any of the rollercoasters.



I'll go on Thundermountain railroad... only if I'm in the mood.... and I've really have been wanting to try Primeval Whirl at AK, but you couldn't PAY me to go on EE or RnR!


----------



## Tower

Mindy5767 said:


> I'll go on Thundermountain railroad... only if I'm in the mood.... and I've really have been wanting to try Primeval Whirl at AK, but you couldn't PAY me to go on EE or RnR!


TMR is DS9's favourite ride at MK! Still can't convince him to go one Space Mountain or Splash Mountain again!


----------



## Mindy5767

Tower said:


> TMR is DS9's favourite ride at MK! Still can't convince him to go one Space Mountain or Splash Mountain again!



Nope.... No Space Moutain for me either!!  I won't even ride that one that is like the Dumbo ride but with rocket ships... its up too high!   I went up there and took pics of my DH and DD7 on it though.  I was able to finally ride Splash Mountain after watching Youtube videos of it over and over and finding the exact spot (just as the log rounds the top of the last drop) that scares me.  I close my eyes and don't watch as it goes over... but once it dropped I could open my eyes.  I may or may not risk it again.  The odd thing is when I was a kid, I went on the Kings Dominion version of it over and over!!  I'm more afraid of rides as an adult than I was as a child.


----------



## EEYORE :]

1. HATE Tiki Room 

2. won't ride ToT 

3. cries every vacation when seeing Main Street for the first time 

4. wishing a family member would surprise me with a trip to Disney like the kids in the commercials 

5. Dumbo ride height always scares me for the first 10 sec of the ride 

6. never looked for hidden Mickey's 

7. chocolate covered banana. gross. 

8. eating at Fulton's is a must 

9. rides RnR every vacation but still gets scared at the beginning take off


----------



## petals

I won't ride any of the coasters not even Big thunder Mountain... Never been on Dumbo or any of those rides either.. Small world and Winnie the Pooh all the way for me lol! 

Also pink elephants on parade scares me in the Dumbo Movie even though Dumbo movie was one of my faves when I was little. I can't watch that bit though.


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

EEYORE :];40283298 said:
			
		

> wishing a family member would surprise me with a trip to Disney like the kids in the commercials



YES! That would be the best dream ever!! lol... actually more along the lines of finding a boyfriend who would do that... and possibly get on one knee with a sparkly diamond ring in front of Cindy's castle


----------



## Mrs. Ciz

My first time on ToT I grabbed ahold of the poor teenage boy sitting next to me at the first drop...no idea who he was, just grabbed onto him.  How embarrassing is that!


----------



## petals

I've never been to any of the disney water parks


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

Mrs. Ciz said:


> My first time on ToT I grabbed ahold of the poor teenage boy sitting next to me at the first drop...no idea who he was, just grabbed onto him.  How embarrassing is that!



 Classic! 


PS: Hey!! I used to live in Glen Allen, Southside now tho!!


----------



## passporterfan13

Mindy5767 said:


> I'll go on Thundermountain railroad... only if I'm in the mood.... and I've really have been wanting to try Primeval Whirl at AK, but you couldn't PAY me to go on EE or RnR!



I *don't do* rollercoasters, but I went on RnR 3x in one night. The suspense was the worst part. After that I loved it. 

What's EE? I've been trying to figure it out.


----------



## com_op_2000

passporterfan13 said:


> What's EE? I've been trying to figure it out.



Animal Kingdom's Expedition Everest


----------



## Narawen

I can't stand Stitch. 

I'm a character lover but have never met a Princess (and it's not like I try to avoid them or anything...). 

I like Ellen's Energy Adventure. 

I'd be fine skipping DHS except for Fantasmic. I'm only spending a whole day there on the next trip because my mom enjoys it. 

I tear up when I even hear the music on the new WDW commercials.


----------



## Singledad

julluvsdisney said:


> Im jealous that BBB doesnt have an adult package!



There is no age limit on those packages. So you *can* go to BBB and get your nails and hair done just like all the others.  Only thing that is different is, you won't be able to find any adult costumes so the castle package is out. 

above aside here is my current listings:

 I had never even heard of a dole whip until I joined this board. Furthermore although I do plan on trying to go to the june 4th dole whip meet this year, I think I am not going to try the actual dole whip, and just get a root beer float (vanilla) instead. 

I've never been on tom sawyers inland.  I've wanted to go, I just either was with others that didn't, or I couldn't figure out where to go to get over there. I am trying to figure out if we can make it there in time to possibly find a brush this year. 

I went on Dinosaur for the first time when I was a full blown teen... and spent the whole ride with my face buried in my dad's arm, nearly crying. WILL NOT GO AGAIN EVER! and I LIKE dino's... just not when they look/sound like they will EAT ME.  

I always feel guilty about going to WDW.  I think it has something to do with making less than 15k gross a year, and deciding to spend my tax refund on a trip to WDW, rather than pay off pass debts. I always think, I will always have bills and debts, I won't however always be healthy enough to enjoy the trip, and have a little girl who will help me enjoy it. (Note how DD is second to my enjoyment of the park?  such a selfish dad? ) This is why I always try to convince people it doesn't cost as much as you think for a trip to WDW. (and it doesn't, not really. esp when it is just you and one kid.)


Someone had mentioned the 'big birds' in frontierland... well,  I still am amused at how terrified the CM working the snack cart was of this bird. -.-' I will however give her kuddos for managing to keep a smile on her face...   

Photo taken moments before she noticed the bird:





I spend HOURS on dis daily.  but mainly just checking to see if anyone posted anything new in the boards I read. 

Oh, and I am sorry my kid randomly hugged you, or tried to kiss your hand.  seriously, I am chronically "yelling" at her for this, and even if you say it is no big deal, it is to me. 

Oh and the kids that sit on the chains and and climb on railings make me  . Not only is this a safety issue, and disrespectful of the park... I don't want their dirty shoes to keep kicking me (on the other side of that chain/rope) nor do I want to have to spend the next half hour explaining and reexplaining to my DD why your kids are allowed to do it, and not her. 

oh, and I am now scared I won't find food I like to eat at most of my ADR, because most of the food pictures of adult food looks too 'fancy'/weird for me.

oh, and the dirty looks for having a young child out past 'bedtime' (8pm).  I am a third shifter who is allergic to the sun. My hours, and thus my child's hours are not the same as yours. 10pm is NOT necessarily late.


okay done for now


----------



## ocean134

Singledad said:


> There is no age limit on those packages. So you *can* go to BBB and get your nails and hair done just like all the others.  Only thing that is different is, you won't be able to find any adult costumes so the castle package is out.
> 
> above aside here is my current listings:
> 
> I had never even heard of a dole whip until I joined this board. Furthermore although I do plan on trying to go to the june 4th dole whip meet this year, I think I am not going to try the actual dole whip, and just get a root beer float (vanilla) instead.
> 
> I've never been on tom sawyers inland.  I've wanted to go, I just either was with others that didn't, or I couldn't figure out where to go to get over there. I am trying to figure out if we can make it there in time to possibly find a brush this year.
> 
> I went on Dinosaur for the first time when I was a full blown teen... and spent the whole ride with my face buried in my dad's arm, nearly crying. WILL NOT GO AGAIN EVER! and I LIKE dino's... just not when they look/sound like they will EAT ME.
> 
> I always feel guilty about going to WDW.  I think it has something to do with making less than 15k gross a year, and deciding to spend my tax refund on a trip to WDW, rather than pay off pass debts. I always think, I will always have bills and debts, I won't however always be healthy enough to enjoy the trip, and have a little girl who will help me enjoy it. (Note how DD is second to my enjoyment of the park?  such a selfish dad? ) This is why I always try to convince people it doesn't cost as much as you think for a trip to WDW. (and it doesn't, not really. esp when it is just you and one kid.)
> 
> 
> Someone had mentioned the 'big birds' in frontierland... well,  I still am amused at how terrified the CM working the snack cart was of this bird. -.-' I will however give her kuddos for managing to keep a smile on her face...
> 
> Photo taken moments before she noticed the bird:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spend HOURS on dis daily.  but mainly just checking to see if anyone posted anything new in the boards I read.
> 
> Oh, and I am sorry my kid randomly hugged you, or tried to kiss your hand.  seriously, I am chronically "yelling" at her for this, and even if you say it is no big deal, it is to me.
> 
> Oh and the kids that sit on the chains and and climb on railings make me  . Not only is this a safety issue, and disrespectful of the park... I don't want their dirty shoes to keep kicking me (on the other side of that chain/rope) nor do I want to have to spend the next half hour explaining and reexplaining to my DD why your kids are allowed to do it, and not her.
> 
> oh, and I am now scared I won't find food I like to eat at most of my ADR, because most of the food pictures of adult food looks too 'fancy'/weird for me.
> 
> oh, and the dirty looks for having a young child out past 'bedtime' (8pm).  I am a third shifter who is allergic to the sun. My hours, and thus my child's hours are not the same as yours. 10pm is NOT necessarily late.
> 
> 
> okay done for now



I absolutely agree with you on the kids who are 'allowed' to hang on the chains, etc.  It drives me NUTS!!!  Especially when children pull on the ropes which are put up for parades.  I have almost lost eyes when those kids let go of the rope and it flies up when I am not expecting it.  GEEZ

I wasn't aware that bedtimes applied when at WDW?   Is that just me?  I have seen parents with children who are absolutely freaking out because they are tired and should go to bed.  But, when your child is happy and not fussing, forget bedtime.  You're at WDW!


----------



## disneywhirl

umm... well, i have this terrible phobia of costumed characters.

and i let myself get talked into breakfast at cape may... with the characters. i was told they only interact with little kids. all i had to do was focus on my meal... (don't make eye contact with minnie or goofy). 

WRONG!!!

they seem to sense my fear. they were all over me like a cheap suit. confronting me at every turn. suddenly i was the center of attention... even the little kids taunted me.

i am so ashamed.


----------



## PrncessA

I HATED Illuminations and thought it was boring but LOVED Fantasmic and could watch it every night of the vacation and not get tired of it! 

I was looking forward to meeting the characters so much but didn't even hug one or get my photo taken with one. DH was dead set against meeting the characters and ended up getting his photo taken with more than one. 

I thought the Animal Kingdom was awful and had a horrible layout. I am thinking about not even going back on our next trip, but might schedule half a day so I can see FOTLK or Nemo for the first time.


----------



## asmit4

My husband and I are trying to conceive. He has refused to go to DW without a child since he thinks DW is a 'family thing'. I have been on the boards recently planning a trip for 3 years from now with our future child that I haven't even conceived yet. 

I have spent hours in the past watching surprise DW trip presents on youtube and cried over and over. Some I've watched twice b/c they are so darn cute. 

My mom has offered to buy us the baby furniture but I am considering asking for a 10 day '3-9 DW WP and more non expiring pass' for our child instead so he/she can enjoy 3 future DW trips. I'd rather she purchase 'an experience' for our child than furniture.


----------



## WickedDreamer

*I love the first Pirated of the Carribean, but I HATE the 2nd and the third :S
* I hate the tinkerbell movies
* I prefer the 3rd Toy Story then the 1st and 2nd


----------



## jackieinJuneau

the Disney planning DVD intro makes me cry.


----------



## MKCP1984

Whenever I hear the song "..when you wish upon a star..." I get goosebumps -- every time!!!

I've never been to AK.  (maybe this year in July...)

And haven't been to a water park yet. (again, maybe this year.)  We are usually so content with just relaxing at our resort.


----------



## passporterfan13

asmit4 said:


> I have spent hours in the past watching surprise DW trip presents on youtube and cried over and over. Some I've watched twice b/c they are so darn cute.



I'd never thought to do that before. I love the current commercials where the show the kids leaving, but never thought to look up more on youtube. I'm a little ashamed of how teary I just got watching some of them.


----------



## ocean134

MKCP1984 said:


> Whenever I hear the song "..when you wish upon a star..." I get goosebumps -- every time!!!
> 
> I've never been to AK.  (maybe this year in July...)
> 
> And haven't been to a water park yet. (again, maybe this year.)  We are usually so content with just relaxing at our resort.



I have yet to go to the water parks too.  I am usually at WDW in the winter and it's just too cold to go swimming.  I need the weather to be into the 90s for me to be comfy in a pool.  I'm just too cold all the time.  I plan on checking them out when I am in WDW in June next year.


----------



## jess_marie

i have a few shameful secrets..

1. i've only been to the WDW two times, one with the marching band and the other with my family. 

2. I have not been through all the parks completely 

3. I cried at the end of Toy Story 3 but no one knows until now haha.

4. I'm thinking about going solo to WDW, but I'm scared!


----------



## Mindy5767

ocean134 said:


> I have yet to go to the water parks too.  I am usually at WDW in the winter and it's just too cold to go swimming.  I need the weather to be into the 90s for me to be comfy in a pool.  I'm just too cold all the time.  I plan on checking them out when I am in WDW in June next year.



I haven't been to the current water parks either!  I went to River Country in 1984 and it was so much fun.  Too bad its no more.  If we manage to get to Disney this August, I will definitely do a water park day.  The big question is.... Blizzard Beach or Typhoon Lagoon.... not a big fan of heights so big water flumes scare me.. and I have a non-swimming DD8... so which would people recommend?


----------



## flyslyw

My shameful secret is that I hate Splash Mtn. I don't know why, I just do. Everyone thinks I'm crazy for not liking it, but oh well, too bad, I can't stand it.


----------



## delovely

Mine is I've never fully been through either Disneyland or Disney World. 
I've only been to Hollywood Studios at DW and I once went to DL but I was sick the whole day. 

Also, I didn't cry durning Toy Story 3 but everytime I watch Up I cry.


----------



## moniqueelaine

Love this thread...subbing...

My least fav park is AK, it seems so hot there 

I have never had a dole whip or a kitchen sink and I want to at least try both 

My fav dining is 50s prime time 

I get excited when our plane leaves the ground 

We spend the night in a motel the night before we leave to get us in the mood


----------



## Mindy5767

moniqueelaine said:


> I have never had a dole whip or a kitchen sink and I want to at least try both



Definitely try a Dole Whip... but if you're going to have a kitchen sink.. may I recommend you have lots of people with you!!  We got one when we were with another couple and their three children.  So we had 4 children total and 4 adults, and it was still tough to finish!  I love when they bring it out and they make an announcement, name its ingredients and shout... "and a WHOLE CAN OF WHIPPED CREAM!"   Its quite yummmy!


----------



## ArcticCat

The first and only time I have been to WDW, I only rode 3 rides the whole 2 days I spent there... I still had a blast!


----------



## Snickals

I never even knew what a dole whip was until I returned from my trip. And now I really really want to try one!


----------



## Bickimook2

flyslyw said:


> My shameful secret is that I hate Splash Mtn. I don't know why, I just do. Everyone thinks I'm crazy for not liking it, but oh well, too bad, I can't stand it.



This is mine as well, I think my problem with it is the waiting in line for 120 mins to sit in a toboggan that breaks down every few minutes due to inclement weather.   I think just about the only part I do enjoy is the drop at the very end, but the journey getting there I could definitely do without, lol!


----------



## Dolby1000

I hated Finding Nemo live.      In 30 minutes they managed to remove everything endearing about the characters and added in a bunch of uninteresting, unoriginal and highly forgettable songs.  Could not wait for it to finish.  Yes, I know I am in a huge minority here!  And, yes, I loved the movie.

Also, I don't get Fantasmic.  Seen it twice, never need to see it again.  Just does nothing for me.

Dolby1000


----------



## ericlovestechrat

My shameful secret is how much I love it when I "accidentally" bump, step on or block the view of bratty pushy kids.


----------



## Jaymie

Singledad said:


> Oh and the kids that sit on the chains and and climb on railings make me  . Not only is this a safety issue, and disrespectful of the park... I don't want their dirty shoes to keep kicking me (on the other side of that chain/rope) nor do I want to have to spend the next half hour explaining and reexplaining to my DD why your kids are allowed to do it, and not her.



Couldn't agree more!!


----------



## jess_marie

ericlovestechrat said:


> My shameful secret is how much I love it when I "accidentally" bump, step on or block the view of bratty pushy kids.



that sounds like something i would do too! even though some kids are about my height


----------



## ericlovestechrat

jess_marie said:


> that sounds like something i would do too! even though some kids are about my height



All the more reason to do it!  Just cause Disney is thought of as a kids place...doesn't mean it actually is just for kids.


----------



## jess_marie

that is very true...oh another fellow ohioian! hey!


----------



## AlabamaBelle

-I've never seen "Sleeping Beauty" (I semi-know the plot).
-I've never been to the Enchanted Tiki Room.
-I've only stayed on site once.


----------



## ericlovestechrat

jess_marie said:


> that is very true...oh another fellow ohioian! hey!



Hey!  hehe


----------



## Tower

ericlovestechrat said:


> My shameful secret is how much I love it when I "accidentally" bump, step on or block the view of bratty pushy kids.


Hey! I'm 6'5" and 'not slim'. I can usually block 2 or more if I force myself 'big enough'. Some kids are so rude with their language I feel obliged to get in their way a bit. They're not going to necessarily tell a big guy like me to move.


----------



## DisneyCrazyMomma

Devil_Dog99 said:


> I have the 'please stand clear of the doors......' announcement as the sound when Windows opens when I power up my computer.



Awesome! How did you do that?


----------



## delaneyc52

DisneyCrazyMomma said:


> Awesome! How did you do that?



Hahahahha   I have Buzz Lightyear when I log on  --- I'm Buzz Lightyear and I come in peace!   Then I have the monorail thing when I shut down.    I wish I could remember where I got it.....someone help out here!


----------



## delaneyc52

DisneyCrazyMomma said:


> Awesome! How did you do that?



http://www.wdisneyw.co.uk/sounds.html    here are the sounds....   go to your control panel (sounds and audio devices) and plug whatever you like in for windows opening and closing.


----------



## Snickals

That is awesome! Thanks for sharing


----------



## dvc at last !

Thanks for the link  !


----------



## Offsides

ericlovestechrat said:


> My shameful secret is how much I love it when I "accidentally" bump, step on or block the view of bratty pushy kids.



I don't know you at all, but I love you just for this.

My shameful secrets:

1) I can not force myself to sit through all of Fantasia, though I have tried multiple times.

2) I don't love Minnie Mouse

3) Tower of Terror terrorizes me, I refuse to ride.


----------



## NJDiva

Offsides said:


> I don't know you at all, but I love you just for this.
> 
> My shameful secrets:
> 
> 1) I can not force myself to sit through all of Fantasia, though I have tried multiple times.
> 
> 2) I don't love Minnie Mouse
> 
> 3) Tower of Terror terrorizes me, I refuse to ride.



I am so with you on this!


----------



## MKCP1984

delaneyc52 said:


> http://www.wdisneyw.co.uk/sounds.html    here are the sounds....   go to your control panel (sounds and audio devices) and plug whatever you like in for windows opening and closing.



Thanks so much for this link!!!!  LOVE the monorail messages and the Electric light parade music memories...


----------



## Offsides

NJDiva said:


> I am so with you on this!



I'm so glad I am not the only one!


----------



## stitches of laughter

Not so much shameful, but very silly. I have a very low tolerance for disney movies, but anything theme park related (characters, trips, etc) I am a fanatic. It can be quite ridiculous, but it's a little part I will always have of my mom. We both shared our love for Disney and Disney World. I have yet to find anyone who loves Disney World as much as I do, such a sad thing, really


----------



## xo_hola_gatita

The only two I can think of are already on here, but here goes...

I am TERRIFIED of Splash Mountain, and have never tried a Dole Whip, but hopefully will tomorrow or Saturday.

Apparently I'm missing out? =)


----------



## ocean134

Ok, I have to share...I have had the Dole Whip and *GASP* it's not really my favorite.


----------



## belle032

New to the boards and had to post! Great thread!

1. I despise Tinkerbell! She's not a major character in any movie and definitely not in the same category as the princesses. I don't get the hype with her at all.

2. Turkey legs creep me out.

3. I never really cared much for Toontown and it doesn't bother me that its gone.

4. The Tomorrowland Speedway is a complete waste of space. Why is it Disney?


----------



## dilligaf212

ocean134 said:


> Ok, I have to share...I have had the Dole Whip and *GASP* it's not really my favorite.



ya I HAD to have a dole whip when I went in Feb and it was nothing exciting to me either  but on the other hand those pineapple popsicles that you get at all the snack carts I could eat all day I loved them 

i also don't like watching the pre show before the 3d muppet show it is way to long


----------



## phinz

dilligaf212 said:


> i also don't like watching the pre show before the 3d muppet show it is way to long



I don't like pre-shows at all. It's a waste of time. Just put me on the freakin' ride already! Test Track is horrible for this. Yes. I know they accidentally pushed the crash test button. Again. There should be a line for those who have already seen the pre-show 43,208,288 times. Heck, I'll carry a certification card that says I have already seen it. I'll even pay $10 more a day just to not have to sit through another stupid pre-show.

The worst is Universal's Twister. A pre-pre-show, a pre-show and then an anticlimactic show. It takes 3 days to get through it.


----------



## ocean134

phinz said:


> I don't like pre-shows at all. It's a waste of time. Just put me on the freakin' ride already! Test Track is horrible for this. Yes. I know they accidentally pushed the crash test button. Again. There should be a line for those who have already seen the pre-show 43,208,288 times. Heck, I'll carry a certification card that says I have already seen it. I'll even pay $10 more a day just to not have to sit through another stupid pre-show.
> 
> The worst is Universal's Twister. A pre-pre-show, a pre-show and then an anticlimactic show. It takes 3 days to get through it.



Oh my GOSH...TWISTER!!  I went to Universal for the first time in Jan. '11.  I was so confused by that whole attraction.  I didn't know what it was about and I was lost as to why we sat through a show, another show and yet another show.  Twister was popular AGES ago....time to move that attraction out!


----------



## dilligaf212

phinz said:


> I don't like pre-shows at all. It's a waste of time. Just put me on the freakin' ride already! Test Track is horrible for this. Yes. I know they accidentally pushed the crash test button. Again. There should be a line for those who have already seen the pre-show 43,208,288 times. Heck, I'll carry a certification card that says I have already seen it. I'll even pay $10 more a day just to not have to sit through another stupid pre-show.
> 
> The worst is Universal's Twister. A pre-pre-show, a pre-show and then an anticlimactic show. It takes 3 days to get through it.


----------



## DaisyFoote

Altoqueenkelly said:


> My Disney secret is.... I really only go for ME  (my family/friends hound me for taking her so young, at 2 and now 4, saying she wont remember and etc.... and I'll i am thinking is... so what?? Its not for her, she just gets the perks of me wanting to go!!!)



When I read your comment I started trying to figure out what the initials ME stood for - I know MK is Magic Kingdom and I started thinking "Are there any rides - hmm."  Then it finally hit me - oh, ME.  OK


----------



## tlionheart78

I've got two to add here.

1.) More of a rant here, but I hate it when people are geographically impaired.  For example, when I was making my last trip, several of my co-workers were checking to see when it was I was leaving for Disneyland. My response: "Uhm, never (yet).  I AM going to Disney WORLD, though."  Them: "Whatever, same place."  Even funnier is an old friend of mine from Iowa was telling me a story about some guy who was doing some protesting in Disney World in Anaheim.  THAT, I knew was a lie but corrected her very quickly. 

2.) I don't know where to rank this but you all be the judge.  There are two Disney songs that have officially brought me to tears, mainly for the composition and and how moving and beautiful they are.  "Beauty and the Beast" from the film of the same name and "I See the Light" from Tangled.  True tear-jerkers.... CURSE YOU ALAN MENKEN!!!!!!!!


----------



## DisneyDee27

1.  I have routinely forced my DW to take off from work to meet me at Disney. We live in Ohio and she is a schoolteacher. Sorry kids Mrs. H needed a mental health extended weekend.   

2. If the Philharmagic and Winnie the Pooh ride weren't in fantasyland. I'd never walk through that area. 

3. I sit on parade routes and giggle at the adults having a meltdown. Seriously, your kid is tired and no they don't know how much you paid for this trip. They're kids it's free and magical. Go back to your hotel and chill. 

4. I have fallen to the ground while walking on the tiger trek. I laughed and so did others. 

5. I have and will continue to tear up when watching fireworks. There's something so right about that castle, the music, and the moment.  I'm a 10-year veteran police officer and I am not ashamed to admit my soft side. 

Dee


----------



## Singledad

DaisyFoote said:


> When I read your comment I started trying to figure out what the initials ME stood for - I know MK is Magic Kingdom and I started thinking "Are there any rides - hmm."  Then it finally hit me - oh, ME.  OK



I thought the SAME THING!!!


----------



## Mandyjg20

Ok here are mine
Never been on Tom Sawyer Island
Wants to go on solo trip without the parents or my little girl (selfish i know)
Have my Disney Wedding plan but no boyfriend 
Have no idea what a dole whip is
On disboards all day while at work


----------



## EvilQueenT

i don't think of winnie the pooh or the muppets as disney. winnie the pooh is like a step child and the muppets will always be jim henson to me...squatters on disney property. 

i've only been in the little houses in toon town once (my kids were bored to death so we didn't do it again) we only went back over there for goofy's barnstormer and the princess meet and greet hall. so loosing it isn't that big a deal to me.

i don't get the whole circus thing with the new expansion. i like disney because it moved away from being like a circus. the dinoland in animal kingdom is already to much like that. i like that disney moved away from that feel before (yes i'm old enough to have gone in the days when you could only ride, for instance,  pirates once unless you bought more tickets) i like having one card that says do what you want as many times as you want. 

i've been to disney probably 30 times since 1972 and have never had a dole whip but i do remember when they had orange juice in those little plastic oranges. 

and i really need to know why is it that nestle's hot chocolate only tastes good when you're at the after hours christmas party in mk and not when you make it at home?


----------



## stitchlet

EvilQueenT said:


> . . . and i really need to know why is it that nestle's hot chocolate only tastes good when you're at the after hours christmas party in mk and not when you make it at home?



That is so true!


----------



## Offsides

phinz said:


> I don't like pre-shows at all. It's a waste of time. Just put me on the freakin' ride already! Test Track is horrible for this. Yes. I know they accidentally pushed the crash test button. Again. There should be a line for those who have already seen the pre-show 43,208,288 times. Heck, I'll carry a certification card that says I have already seen it. I'll even pay $10 more a day just to not have to sit through another stupid pre-show.



What about Soarin' with good ol' Patrick?


----------



## Mindy5767

EvilQueenT said:


> i i do remember when they had orange juice in those little plastic oranges.
> 
> and i really need to know why is it that nestle's hot chocolate only tastes good when you're at the after hours christmas party in mk and not when you make it at home?



Oh my gosh!!  I had forgotten all about those little plastic oranges with juice in them!!  I had those as a kid too!  We're ooold...

Yeah, EVERYTHING tastes better at WDW... they sprinkle everything with Pixie Dust!


----------



## EvilQueenT

lol mindy5767 you hit it right on the head...we're getting old although i still can't figure out HOW that's happened thank goodness the pixie dust makes everything better when we're in the parks.


----------



## Mindy5767

EvilQueenT said:


> lol mindy5767 you hit it right on the head...we're getting old although i still can't figure out HOW that's happened thank goodness the pixie dust makes everything better when we're in the parks.



We need to emphasize the fun we had that they never got to... and only because we're old.  We got to swim in Bay Lake, we enjoyed River Country, we rode Mr. Toad's Wild Ride and 20,000 Leagues Under The Sea!  We saw the trolly or rode it.  And we got to ride the Skyway from Fantasyland to Tomorrowland!!  

And when I'm in the parks.... I'm pretty sure that my grey hairs turn black and my wrinkles smooth out!!


----------



## Disney Cat

DisneyDee27 said:


> 3. I sit on parade routes and giggle at the adults having a meltdown. Seriously, your kid is tired and no they don't know how much you paid for this trip. They're kids it's free and magical. Go back to your hotel and chill.
> 
> Dee



Yes, yes, yes, yes, YES!!!!  Go back to your room and TAKE A NAP!


----------



## Disney Cat

rebecca06261 said:


> Forgive me disers for I have sinned...again...this past weekend...and therefor must add to my long list of shameful secrets.
> 
> I parked at the Fantasia Mini-Golf Course so that I could park for free when I couldn't remember the name of the ts restaurant at the boardwalk.
> 
> feeling nostalgic, I lied to the POR security dude, said I had a dinner ressie at boatwrights, and caught the boat to DTD.  It get's worse.  On the return ride back to POR, a really sweet lady in a wheelchair started asking me about my stay at POR, i.e. what location, doncha just love it, etc.  Instead of being honest, I made up some answers... "Oak Manor, Ma'am." "Of Course."
> 
> Overhearing my conversation, the kind, no reason to think I'm a fraud - single dad sitting behind me offered his two cents and an invitation to drinks after we docked.
> Actually, I'm not entirely a fraud- I declined the offer.
> 
> I'm seriously going to hell.



Ok, NOW your talking shameful secrets!  Wohoo!

A) Sometimes, when I go to park at Disneyland, I tell the parking attendant that I am meeting relatives in the RV area and they let me park on the ground level, which is awesome! Or....

B)...if the attendant isn't looking, I drive through the cones (another plus to a small car) and drive around to closer parking.

and the BIG one......

C) On more than one occasion, I have gone to WDW and not told ANYONE in my immediate family.  (Don't worry, no husband or kids to deceive).  I just call my family members a few times during my stay (mindful of the time difference) and say things like "Yeah, my day was good.  Nothing new happening at work to speak of.  How is your day going?"  I am not actually lying, just not being totally forthcoming.  

I may be going to hell, too. Do you think we will see Mr. Toad in his automobile in HELL???


----------



## Singledad

Mindy5767 said:


> ... 20,000 Leagues Under The Sea!




I am totally envious of you of this one. I saw this ride before it was removed, just sitting there... waiting for someone to let us ride...  I remember this very strongly from my childhood trip(s). I didn't know why they had that just wasting away there. It looked liked SO MUCH FUN!

So.. was it?


----------



## Sukhbir

I have never been to Walt Disney World . I know, its shameful. I hope to go soon , though and experience the magic of WDW for myself.  ::


----------



## Madisonsmom45

I see far more big kids (adults) having meltdowns, than the little ones they have in tow. I chuckle over this.....Ahhhhhhhhhhhh. The power of freedom of thought.
To all on their up coming vacations to the pixie dust capitol. Have fun.


----------



## Disneyfan71

I get emotional when thinking about WDW or seeing pictures of it.  Well the MK more so than others.


----------



## princessdawn2011

Adults only day would be wonderful or at least w/o large groups of unsupervised kids (cheerleaders, class trips, HS  band, athletic teams). 

Fall asleep on "small world" all the time.

Night-time shows (wishes, illuminations, the new memories display)
& any cool Disney story or blog make me cry. Tears of joy!


----------



## Disneyfan71

princessdawn2011 said:


> Adults only day would be wonderful or at least w/o large groups of unsupervised kids (cheerleaders, class trips, HS  band, athletic teams).
> 
> Fall asleep on "small world" all the time.
> 
> Night-time shows (wishes, illuminations, the new memories display)
> & any cool Disney story or blog make me cry. Tears of joy!



I've actually come close to falling asleep on "It's a Small World."  Although it's a classic and have ridden it every time I've been.


----------



## Disneyfan71

Disney Cat said:


> Ok, NOW your talking shameful secrets!  Wohoo!
> 
> A) Sometimes, when I go to park at Disneyland, I tell the parking attendant that I am meeting relatives in the RV area and they let me park on the ground level, which is awesome! Or....
> 
> B)...if the attendant isn't looking, I drive through the cones (another plus to a small car) and drive around to closer parking.
> 
> and the BIG one......
> 
> C) On more than one occasion, I have gone to WDW and not told ANYONE in my immediate family.  (Don't worry, no husband or kids to deceive).  I just call my family members a few times during my stay (mindful of the time difference) and say things like "Yeah, my day was good.  Nothing new happening at work to speak of.  How is your day going?"  I am not actually lying, just not being totally forthcoming.
> 
> I may be going to hell, too. Do you think we will see Mr. Toad in his automobile in HELL???



Oh you are too funny   But I like that.


----------



## Disneyfan71

My other shameful secret.  I am probably one of the few who actually miss Mr. Toads Wild Ride at the MK!


----------



## EvilQueenT

Mindy5767 said:


> We need to emphasize the fun we had that they never got to... and only because we're old.  We got to swim in Bay Lake, we enjoyed River Country, we rode Mr. Toad's Wild Ride and 20,000 Leagues Under The Sea!  We saw the trolly or rode it.  And we got to ride the Skyway from Fantasyland to Tomorrowland!!
> 
> And when I'm in the parks.... I'm pretty sure that my grey hairs turn black and my wrinkles smooth out!!



lol my husband still can't get over the fact that the skyway buckets are gone.


----------



## Joolish1313

I am jealous of all the people who live close enough drive to WDW in a few hours. Waiting for airfare to go on sale just stinks


----------



## MKCP1984

Mindy5767 said:


> We need to emphasize the fun we had that they never got to... and only because we're old.  We got to swim in Bay Lake, we enjoyed River Country, we rode Mr. Toad's Wild Ride and 20,000 Leagues Under The Sea!  We saw the trolly or rode it.  And we got to ride the Skyway from Fantasyland to Tomorrowland!!
> 
> And when I'm in the parks.... I'm pretty sure that my grey hairs turn black and my wrinkles smooth out!!



Ohhh the memories!!! Way back then, I remember swimming at River Country a few times, just a simple watering hole without all the hype.  and the skyway was one of my favorites from my very first visit to WDW. 

And a shameful secret re: Mr.Toads Wild Ride:   At the very end of the ride, right before the car would approach and open the doors, my friends and I would SCREAM (like --terrified screaming!)   So, the doors would open to the mass of waiting people (kids and all) and the panicked looks on their faces somehow amused us.


----------



## MKCP1984

Joolish1313 said:


> I am jealous of all the people who live close enough drive to WDW in a few hours. Waiting for airfare to go on sale just stinks



I totally agree!!  and the gas is cheaper around WDW too compared to here in Chicagoland.


----------



## Snickals

tlionheart78 said:


> 1.) More of a rant here, but I hate it when people are geographically impaired.  For example, when I was making my last trip, several of my co-workers were checking to see when it was I was leaving for Disneyland. My response: "Uhm, never (yet).  I AM going to Disney WORLD, though."  Them: "Whatever, same place."  Even funnier is an old friend of mine from Iowa was telling me a story about some guy who was doing some protesting in Disney World in Anaheim.  THAT, I knew was a lie but corrected her very quickly.



OMG I got and still get that one! The amount of times I have corrected people (generally the same people over and over)! I know it's just a mix up (although some people I talk to really think there is only one Disney) but it drives me nuts!!!


----------



## LuLu_5

I hate the parades and I don't like the musicals.  I only use them to get out of the unbearable heat!


----------



## dwtraveler

I miss the old song "Making Memories" so much!  I walk around singing it all the time I take pictures.   "Making memories, making memories, taking pictures is making memories.  Capturing little pieces of time, making them yours and making them mine,,,"

I also miss "Tomorrow's Child".  My kids are now grown and my grandsons are now tomorrow's children.  Ah...music!


----------



## bdarling

Those who recall Mr. Toad.  Do you recall the really bad Day-Glo-Colors of Snow White (or was it Peter Pan) back then.  Long before anything like it is now.

My secrets -

* Never had a dole whip
* On disboards all day while at work 
* check LINEs from work (why, I don't know)
* Went to HS when it was MGM and had no ST, TSMM, ToT or RnR.  But, also no crowds
* made my DD stay up to watch Wishes with me.  She is not a whiny kid, but she did it for me and was asleep in the car before we left the parking lot!


----------



## Disneyfreak616

dwtraveler said:


> I miss the old song "Making Memories" so much!  I walk around singing it all the time I take pictures.   "Making memories, making memories, taking pictures is making memories.  Capturing little pieces of time, making them yours and making them mine,,,"
> 
> I also miss "Tomorrow's Child".  My kids are now grown and my grandsons are now tomorrow's children.  Ah...music!



I LOVE those two!!!  Both are on my iPod!


----------



## jegsnakkernorsk

bdarling said:


> Those who recall Mr. Toad.  Do you recall the really bad Day-Glo-Colors of Snow White (or was it Peter Pan) back then.  Long before anything like it is now.


Yes!  I remember!

Does anyone remember a ride that was in Tomorrowland and it was about flying?  I think it was sponsored by an airline?  It was a dark ride and there was a point where a swirling light would shine from above.  My shameful secret is as a teenager I stood up on the ride at that point and got yelled at by the PA system to remain seated.  I probably did it to impress my friends.  I feel really guilty about it even now!


----------



## ronnmel

jegsnakkernorsk said:


> Yes!  I remember!
> 
> Does anyone remember a ride that was in Tomorrowland and it was about flying?  I think it was sponsored by an airline?  It was a dark ride and there was a point where a swirling light would shine from above.  My shameful secret is as a teenager I stood up on the ride at that point and got yelled at by the PA system to remain seated.  I probably did it to impress my friends.  I feel really guilty about it even now!



It might be *Delta Dreamflight*.

I have actually never been on it, but I just read the Imagineering Guide to MK and they mentioned all the rides that were in Buzz Lightyear's spot before.


----------



## phinz

ronnmel said:


> It might be *Delta Dreamflight*.
> 
> I have actually never been on it, but I just read the Imagineering Guide to MK and they mentioned all the rides that were in Buzz Lightyear's spot before.



It was If You Had Wings. Sponsored by Eastern Airlines.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Vmfc8aVW-U


----------



## jegsnakkernorsk

I should have known that between DISers and Wikipedia the answer would come out - you are both correct.  Delta Dreamflight replaced If You Had Wings.  
Based on the years operating, my memory and the scene of my shameful secret must have been Delta Dreamflight (1989 to 1996 according to Wikipedia).  That would have been my teen years.
Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## SilverMouseEars

Hi, everyone!  Love this thread!  It made me decide to actually register.    

I have silver sequined mouse ears...and I will wear them to the MK on May 2nd and 3rd.  My DH doesn't know this yet.

When our 3- and 4-yr old grandsons join us at the MK in May, I'm bringing a clear plastic bag, a diaper, and a can of root beer for the stroller.  

Our grandsons won't be staying with us for the whole vacation.

I have a job selling sterling silver jewelry in people's homes to pay for our DVC membership.  But I'm not ashamed of that!

We bought an annual pass so we can add on Tables in Wonderland for the food and drink discounts.  

When I'm not physically in DW, I take _mental_ vacations there.

We drive to DW so we don't have to take the shuttle buses to the parks.

I took a photo of two animals that kind of look like hogs from our balcony at the AKL.  They were busy, um, makin' bacon.  

I miss Bonnie Appetite.

My DH and I wish the MK served alcoholic beverages.

We dislike parents letting children taking up space on the barstools at the Tune-In Lounge.

We don't like it when people use strollers and scooters as battering rams.

We've never had a really good view of Illuminations.

We can do without the lengthy pre-show at the Universe of Energy.  We're over it already...just bring on the dinosaurs!

We think Innoventions East and West are wasted space.

I'd love for Soarin' to add other locations to the film in addition to California.

When my DH had a meltdown in Epcot  while I was shopping at MouseGears, I guided him and our party directly to the tequila bar in Mexico.  After a flight, he was magically in a great mood!  And I have the before and after pictures to prove it.  

A lot of people feel like they're home when they see Cinderella's Castle.  I feel like I'm home when I see Spaceship Earth at Epcot all lit up at night.


----------



## cat83

SilverMouseEars said:


> Hi, everyone!  Love this thread!  It made me decide to actually register.



Welcome! And you and I are very, very alike 
I feel most at home at Epcot, and have said the exact same thing about SSE.
But, never a good view of Illuminations? The insanity!


----------



## delaneyc52

_We think Innoventions East and West are wasted space.

I'd love for Soarin' to add other locations to the film in addition to California.
_

I love your post....sounds like us.  However, have you tried Sum of all Thrills at Innovations West yet??   Fun!!!   I'm "required" to do Smarter Planet but that's a 41 year old work story for another time.

We also discuss constantly that there should be another Soarin film other than California!   Certainly, I vote NY .. well... because I live there!!!


----------



## SilverMouseEars

cat83 said:


> Welcome! And you and I are very, very alike
> I feel most at home at Epcot, and have said the exact same thing about SSE.
> But, never a good view of Illuminations? The insanity!



Yes, I could go to Epcot every day!  We have ADR's for lunch at the Rose and Crown and dinner at the Biergarten on May 4.  Another shameful secret:  so many restaurants; so little time to eat at all of them.  

Where do you like to be for a great view of Illuminations?    We're going to stake out our place an hour ahead of time...talk about insanity.  But a necessary one!


----------



## SilverMouseEars

I love your post....sounds like us.  However, have you tried Sum of all Thrills at Innovations West yet??   Fun!!!   I'm "required" to do Smarter Planet but that's a 41 year old work story for another time.

We also discuss constantly that there should be another Soarin film other than California!   Certainly, I vote NY .. well... because I live there!!!   [/QUOTE]

Haven't been to Sum --- please tell me what I'm missing out on and we'll give it a try!

Yes, we vote New York for Soarin' too.  The varied sights and geography would lend itself well to the experience!  I can see us hang-gliding over Manhattan and Niagara Falls right now.    Also, what about Alaska?  And Texas?

I guess another shameful secret could be "The Things We Are Required to Do at Disney," LOL!  A Smarter Planet for you?  We'll see what our grandsons dream up for us.  : )


----------



## delaneyc52

SilverMouseEars said:


> I love your post....sounds like us.  However, have you tried Sum of all Thrills at Innovations West yet??   Fun!!!   I'm "required" to do Smarter Planet but that's a 41 year old work story for another time.
> 
> We also discuss constantly that there should be another Soarin film other than California!   Certainly, I vote NY .. well... because I live there!!!



Haven't been to Sum --- please tell me what I'm missing out on and we'll give it a try!

Yes, we vote New York for Soarin' too.  The varied sights and geography would lend itself well to the experience!  I can see us hang-gliding over Manhattan and Niagara Falls right now.    Also, what about Alaska?  And Texas?

I guess another shameful secret could be "The Things We Are Required to Do at Disney," LOL!  A Smarter Planet for you?  We'll see what our grandsons dream up for us.  : )[/QUOTE]

=)   Here's the description...we chose to design a roller coaster!  You can make a "mild" ride if you get motion sickness.

SUM OF ALL THRILLS
This new attraction allows Guests to design their own thrill ride. Presented by Raytheon. The entire family will enjoy this ride. A short video shows the importance of math, science and engineering when designing a thrill ride. Your group is escorted to your personal video display where you have the ability to design your own, it could be a mild bobsled track to a wild jet. You are urged to test your design to see if it is fast enough for the design elements. If you are sensitive to motion sickness you might want to sit this ride out. They provide a locker while you are on the simulator for your cameras, purse, loose fitting shoes. If you have a problem with heights be aware you are on the end of a robot arm about 10 feet off the ground. Finally you are seated in a simulator pod where you get to experience the ride you have created. Each pod holds 2 people. There is a height requirement of 54 inches if you design a ride with any inversions.


----------



## cat83

SilverMouseEars said:


> Yes, I could go to Epcot every day!  We have ADR's for lunch at the Rose and Crown and dinner at the Biergarten on May 4.  Another shameful secret:  so many restaurants; so little time to eat at all of them.
> 
> Where do you like to be for a great view of Illuminations?    We're going to stake out our place an hour ahead of time...talk about insanity.  But a necessary one!



Yum!!
We've tried a lot of places, but you can't go wrong in the area sort of between Italy and US, to the side of the American Gardens theater. No matter where you go, just watch out for trees- there are lots of spots that seem to be great, but trees above you may block your view.


----------



## jegsnakkernorsk

I love looking at Disney wedding photos on disneyweddingblog.com!  A hopelessly single spinster can dream, can't she?


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Forgive me Mickey, for I have sinned...

* No one in my family or workplace know that I am going to Disney in May. My job thinks Im handling family business, my family thinks its for work. 

* Every souvenier, trinket, necklace, t-shirt, and treat will be for MEEEEEEEEE... not bringing anyone back a thing.

*I go on the Great Movie Ride to take a nap... they need to add a 50-foot drop in it or something.

*On a recent trip to AK... someone in front of me dropped their FP to Everest... ummmmm, and allegedly I MAY have picked it up and MAY have utilized it myself (allegedly).


----------



## SilverMouseEars

cat83 said:


> We've tried a lot of places, but you can't go wrong in the area sort of between Italy and US, to the side of the American Gardens theater. No matter where you go, just watch out for trees- there are lots of spots that seem to be great, but trees above you may block your view.



Thank you for the suggestion!  We will give it a try!


----------



## acpalmer

I have read this entire thread and my shameful secrets are WAY more shameful than most of yours--but here goes.  

*I have teased my then 8yo DS about being scared to go on Dinosaur (no, we didn't make him go on it, he sat out with my mom) and then proceeded to close my eyes after about 30 seconds and keep them closed the entire ride while cringing at what I was hearing.  I never told him I was scared, though, and continue to pretend it doesn't bother me.  I still ride it with my eyes closed the entire time--it's the only ride that scares me.  

*I have bribed my two sons to go to the Princess meal at Akerhus with me and to stand in line for 45 minutes to meet Tiana with me (even though they both are embarrassed by princesses) because I am embarrassed to do these things without children.  

*I love the music from "The Little Mermaid" and listen to it in my car even when my kids aren't with me, but when I hear the line from "Under the Sea" that says "Darling it's better, down where it's wetter" I think it has an, ahem, *adult* connotation.  

*There is a little, wicked part of me that thinks it is funny that some of you, after reading the previous secret, will never hear or think of that song the same way again.


----------



## Belle83

jegsnakkernorsk said:


> Yes!  I remember!
> 
> Does anyone remember a ride that was in Tomorrowland and it was about flying?  I think it was sponsored by an airline?  It was a dark ride and there was a point where a swirling light would shine from above.  My shameful secret is as a teenager I stood up on the ride at that point and got yelled at by the PA system to remain seated.  I probably did it to impress my friends.  I feel really guilty about it even now!



I did this on Splash Mountain when I was 12, but it was because I was freaked out and wanted off 

My shameful secrets:
- I've only watched one parade (the Lion King one at Disneyland in 1995). I've seen bits and pieces of others, though. 
- I've never seen illuminations or fantasmic or any other show


----------



## Chuckers

acpalmer said:


> *I love the music from "The Little Mermaid" and listed to it in my car even when my kids aren't with me, but when I hear the line from "Under the Sea" that says "Darling it's better, down where it's wetter" I think it has an, ahem, *adult* connotation.
> 
> *There is a little, wicked part of me that thinks it is funny that some of you, after reading the previous secret, will never hear or think of that song the same way again.



That's SO wrong!  I love it and the song is ruined now


----------



## Stacy's a freak

acpalmer said:


> *I love the music from "The Little Mermaid" and listed to it in my car even when my kids aren't with me, but when I hear the line from "Under the Sea" that says "Darling it's better, down where it's wetter" I think it has an, ahem, *adult* connotation.
> 
> *There is a little, wicked part of me that thinks it is funny that some of you, after reading the previous secret, will never hear or think of that song the same way again.


BAHAHA!  I had never thought of that and you HAVE ruined the song for me!   
My newest shameful secret is that I really didn't like staying at AKL this past early December.  I got a 40% off pin so I was psyched to actually be able to afford it!  We even were blessed to get a savannah view room even though we didn't specifically request one (on the end of the building so it's not 'technically' a savannah view even though we had animals below our balcony).  But I didn't love it.  I was actually disappointed and I feel ASHAMED!!  I really do understand how lucky I was to be able to stay there ... but I honestly would have preferred to stay in a mod.  To be fair, I initially wanted WL but they were booked already so AKL was my second choice.  *sigh*  Yes, I'm ashamed to tell others and even more ashamed to be thinking it!


----------



## princessdawn2011

The whole "under the sea" thing is kinda gross. And why be ashamed that you didn't like AKL? You're entitled to your opinion. 

I don't like the Boardwalk. Area is great, but it's too noisy even on the sides without the boardwalk or pool.

Shameful secret: never seen the Jammin Jungle Parade-not appealing even though I think AK is awesome.


----------



## CharlotteLaBouff

-I can't stand Tinkerbell, I have never seen the newer Tinkerbelle movies I just hate her from Peter Pan. 

-Before I registered on here I used to lurk the Disney weddings thread. I am not engaged or even have a boyfriend, I'm just a hopeless romantic that loves looking at wedding pictures. 

-There are at least 15  (probably more) Disney movies I haven't seen, they are Tarzan, Robin Hood, The Fox and the Hound and so forth.

-I actually like the High School Musical series and own them on dvd.


----------



## DisMomme

phinz said:


> It was If You Had Wings. Sponsored by Eastern Airlines.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Vmfc8aVW-U



It could be Delta Dreamflight
http://youtu.be/tx0hC-s_iQo


----------



## jasmine91

I don't see what the big deal is about Festival of the Lion King. We skip it now to make time to see Finding Nemo 2 or 3 times each trip!


----------



## disneyismyname

*I have many Disney Songs on my Ipod....Mary Poppins anyone?

* I don't like the movie Pinnochio...just never got into it.

*Never had a dole whip

*I still have my Little Mermaid Pillowcases. They've held up good these 20 years!!


----------



## MKCP1984

acpalmer said:


> I have read this entire thread and my shameful secrets are WAY more shameful than most of yours--but here goes.
> 
> *I have teased my then 8yo DS about being scared to go on Dinosaur (no, we didn't make him go on it, he sat out with my mom) and then proceeded to close my eyes after about 30 seconds and keep them closed the entire ride while cringing at what I was hearing.  I never told him I was scared, though, and continue to pretend it doesn't bother me.  I still ride it with my eyes closed the entire time--it's the only ride that scares me.
> 
> *I have bribed my two sons to go to the Princess meal at Akerhus with me and to stand in line for 45 minutes to meet Tiana with me (even though they both are embarrassed by princesses) because I am embarrassed to do these things without children.
> 
> *I love the music from "The Little Mermaid" and listen to it in my car even when my kids aren't with me, but when I hear the line from "Under the Sea" that says "Darling it's better, down where it's wetter" I think it has an, ahem, *adult* connotation.
> 
> *There is a little, wicked part of me that thinks it is funny that some of you, after reading the previous secret, will never hear or think of that song the same way again.



way toooo funny!  Thanks!!


----------



## Tygerlilly

Hehe. The Little Mermaid song is forever dirty in my mind now.

And I do the same thing with the wedding pictures! Le sigh.

Okay... Here's mine:
* I watch The Princess and the Frog at least 6 days a week, usually before bed.
* I have a ton of Disney songs downloaded and sing at the top of my lungs when driving.
* I've secretly wanted to ditch whoever i was with at the parks and wander around alone.
* I want to be a princess too!


----------



## jhopkins213

1. I dont understand Tinkerbell. 

2. I'm probably the only guy I know that would get married willingly at WDW. Double if its a Starwars themed wedding. 

3. If I had a daughter she would probably hate me. I would have her dressed like a princess while at WDW. 

4. I should probably get help but I tend to cry at most Disney movies, or at the fireworks show and also cried when Mickey hugged me. 

5. I love being Solo and getting to do everything I want to do at the parks. 

Also parents yelling at there kids at WDW notcool.com


----------



## Singledad

Tygerlilly said:


> * I've secretly wanted to ditch whoever i was with at the parks and wander around alone.



Same here! Some day I will manage to talk myself into a solo trip. But would my DD ever forgive me?


----------



## passporterfan13

Tygerlilly said:


> Hehe.
> * I've secretly wanted to ditch whoever i was with at the parks and wander around alone.



1 solo Disney day this summer! It'll be awesome to do whatever I want to do. Like ride Test Track over and over and over...



jhopkins213 said:


> 3. If I had a daughter she would probably hate me. I would have her dressed like a princess while at WDW.



I plan on doing the same thing to any future kids I may have. Boys can be pirates. Girls too actually. I just like pirates.


----------



## Chuckers

jhopkins213 said:


> 4. I should probably get help but I tend to cry at most Disney movies, or at the fireworks show and also cried when Mickey hugged me.
> 
> 5. I love being Solo and getting to do everything I want to do at the parks.
> 
> Also parents yelling at there kids at WDW notcool.com



I thought I was the only sap who cried at Fireworks!!! (And several Disney movies make me cry.)

and in 4 sleeps I will be going for 9 SOLO DAYS!!!


----------



## jiligahamo

Stacy's a freak said:


> I have never seen DUMBO!
> 
> Anyone else?



me !


----------



## benolathe

Stacy's a freak said:


> I have never seen DUMBO!
> 
> Anyone else?



OMG - you have to watch Dumbo.  Check it out from your library and watch.  It is such a sweet movie.  And it brings fond memories for me, as it was my son's absolute favorite as a toddler.  It is just over an hour long, and would entertain him for that amount of time while I was busy with his new-born baby sister.  BTW, those two are now 21 and 18 years old.


----------



## disneycrazi

Sounds Dangerously I find painfully dull

Did not think that Chef Mickey's was great

The BIG ONE........when I was young (very young and stupid) I thought Snoopy was better than Mickey!


----------



## Mindy5767

as a young child I loved Snoopy and Raggedy Ann & Andy, but I was totally in love with The Mickey Mouse Club!!  I wanted to be just like Annette!  Too bad I couldn't sing!

I'm terrified on drops so I can't steel myself to go on any of the major coasters (can do Thunder Mountain and Splash Mountain(which took years to work up to--even though I went on as a child).  Never did Space Mountain or Expedition Everest, and wouldnt EVER consider Tower of Terror!


----------



## Singledad

Mindy5767 said:


> I'm terrified on drops so I can't steel myself to go on any of the major coasters (can do Thunder Mountain and Splash Mountain(which took years to work up to--even though I went on as a child).  Never did Space Mountain or Expedition Everest, and wouldnt EVER consider Tower of Terror!



I find splash mountain to be much worse drop wise than space mountain.


----------



## Mindy5767

Singledad said:


> I find splash mountain to be much worse drop wise than space mountain.



Really!!  Hmmmmm  Before I finally went on splash mountain, I watch it on youtube on some peoples videos over and over, to find the point at which it was scary.  I discovered that was as it is cresting the hill upward just as it comes out of the "cave" before the final drop.  So I decided to close my eyes so I couldn't see the distance.  Once it went down, I could open my eyes again and it was so short.  It was that feeling that the log was up in the air, probably from seeing the tiny people in the crowd below.  

there are no videos of space mountain that I could find because its dark.  I wasn't sure if that would make it scarier since I couldn't anticipate the drops.  If the drops are no worse than say, Thunder Mountain, then maybe I'd try it.


----------



## Singledad

Mindy5767 said:


> there are no videos of space mountain that I could find because its dark.  I wasn't sure if that would make it scarier since I couldn't anticipate the drops.  If the drops are no worse than say, Thunder Mountain, then maybe I'd try it.



starts out dark, but the ride itself has the lights on: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5nm8teZcbJM

space mt doesn't have the big drop like splash does. and since it is dark, you can't see the drops, only feel them, and they really don't feel even close to that big one on splash. that splash one makes me feel like i am about to float out of the seat. never felt that in space.


----------



## Mindy5767

Singledad said:


> starts out dark, but the ride itself has the lights on: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5nm8teZcbJM
> 
> space mt doesn't have the big drop like splash does. and since it is dark, you can't see the drops, only feel them, and they really don't feel even close to that big one on splash. that splash one makes me feel like i am about to float out of the seat. never felt that in space.



SWEET!!!!  Its that fly out of the seat feel that I get going over the "cliff" on Splash that turns my tummy upside down.  If Space Mountain isn't like that... then I should be able to handle it.  I can handle Thunder Mountain.  Goofy's Barnstormer doesn't have big drops either, but it jerks you around so you get whip lash!   You'll have to wait til August to find out if I don't chicken out!


----------



## Singledad

Mindy5767 said:


> SWEET!!!!  Its that fly out of the seat feel that I get going over the "cliff" on Splash that turns my tummy upside down.  If Space Mountain isn't like that... then I should be able to handle it.  I can handle Thunder Mountain.  Goofy's Barnstormer doesn't have big drops either, but it jerks you around so you get whip lash!   You'll have to wait til August to find out if I don't chicken out!



you do jerk around a little bit because you can't see to lean the right way ahead of time, but seriously, if you have rode those, you can ride space mt.


----------



## Mindy5767

Singledad said:


> you do jerk around a little bit because you can't see to lean the right way ahead of time, but seriously, if you have rode those, you can ride space mt.



Then I will be trying it in 95 days!


----------



## Singledad

Mindy5767 said:


> Then I will be trying it in 95 days!



 go you go!


----------



## Iron Mouse

I hate Dumbo, Bambi and Pinocchio. LOL. I don't know why I just can't stand those three movies. 

Oh and this one isn't really a secret but people find it strange that my favorite ride at MK is Carousel of Progress. LOL. I can't help it! It just makes me feel so fuzzy!


----------



## Joyce_Belle

- I'm almost 21 and my favourites are Mickey Mouse Clubhouse and Winnie the Pooh (the old cartoons/movies). But ofcourse I LOVE the movies too, but just before I go to sleep I love to watch MMC and/or WTP. 
- Everytime I visit Disneyland Paris I could cry when I walk in and see main street and the castle. I'm sure I'll cry when I walk into WDW next year, as it is a long cherished dream. Oh, and with fireworks too. 
- I'm going to Disneyland Paris with my boyfriend and an other couple next month. I don't like it that much that the other couple is going with us, while it seemed great when first planned.


----------



## ChipnDaleRule

My shameful Disney secret is, on the last day of our hoiday we abandoned the two strollers we bought outside Spaceship Earth because we didnt need them anymore and didnt want to take them on the plane all the way back to the UK


----------



## chou4555

I have to confess, that i was taken very shory whilst in Disneyland Paris, and while there were huge queues for the toilets (something they put in the cola??).  I went round the back of a ride, where there appeared to be an abandoned storeroom, and had a wee behind it. Halfway through the door of the store opened and out came someone in a Snow White costume, saw me, and started screaming at me in French!

Quelle domage!


----------



## ChipnDaleRule




----------



## Joyce_Belle

chou4555 said:


> I have to confess, that i was taken very shory whilst in Disneyland Paris, and while there were huge queues for the toilets (something they put in the cola??).  I went round the back of a ride, where there appeared to be an abandoned storeroom, and had a wee behind it. Halfway through the door of the store opened and out came someone in a Snow White costume, saw me, and started screaming at me in French!
> 
> Quelle domage!



Oh my gosh, that's hilarious.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Mindy5767 said:


> as a young child I loved Snoopy and Raggedy Ann & Andy, but I was totally in love with The Mickey Mouse Club!!  I wanted to be just like Annette!  Too bad I couldn't sing!
> 
> I'm terrified on drops so I can't steel myself to go on any of the major coasters (can do Thunder Mountain and Splash Mountain(which took years to work up to--even though I went on as a child).  Never did Space Mountain or Expedition Everest, and wouldnt EVER consider Tower of Terror!



Okay so you can do Splash and Thunder. . .Space would be a walk in the park for you then. And EE, well, no really big drops but it does go downhill rather fast and that going backwards part is kinda crazy.  Rock n Roller Coaster would be out and Tower of Terror as well. The first one goes upside down alot and the second is all about the drops. . .


----------



## CruellaDuVille

Winnie the Pooh creeps me out.


----------



## David Brent

my disney shameful secret is i change DGF's alarm on her iphone 30-60 min's earlier....or else we will get to the parks at closing time....so i just agree w/ her, then i change it when she sleeps...yesssir


----------



## Tower

David Brent said:


> my disney shameful secret is i change DGF's alarm on her iphone 30-60 min's earlier....or else we will get to the parks at closing time....so i just agree w/ her, then i change it when she sleeps...yesssir


I'd do that too, but DW always checks and double-checks other people's watches. I like to be early, she likes to be 'fashionably late'


----------



## David Brent

Tower said:


> I'd do that too, but DW always checks and double-checks other people's watches. I like to be early, she likes to be 'fashionably late'



Yea. I only do it because we stay like 2-3 days at a time because of our work schedules.  I wouldn't do it if we were staying for like a week or so....

It's funny when she asks if I messed with her phone.  I play dumb because I know it worked and she wakes up to me getting ready.  lol.  That was the only way we made rope drop for the first time in March.


----------



## ltg02d

Private monorail car with the wife all to our selves after a long day at the park. 

Well, the green monorail may have more shame then I.


----------



## MKCP1984

This thread is way too funny!!!


----------



## WDWPrincess1208

-I've never been to a Disney waterpark but frequent the resort pools
-I haven't seen Fantasmic in over 3 years
-I have never had a Mickey ice cream bar
...And this is all so shameful because, I've worked for Disney for the last 5 years!


----------



## Elwood P. Dowd

First post...and what a way to begin! 

-I've never seen Wishes, Fantasmic, or Illuminations.
-I love going to Disney alone, although sometimes I wish I'd meet some fellow dis'ers. (I'm shy, so you won't catch me starting a conversation)
-There are times when I don't like being a single rider because it seems I always end up riding next to someone...strange. I guess that's the polite way to say it.


----------



## MKCP1984

Hi "Elwood P. Dowd." The wonderful Jimmy Stewart character from "Harvey," right?  One of my favorite movies and one that isn't on very often - if at all; haven't seen that one in years...
Why don't they make movies like that anymore? 

Anyway, I think fellow Dis'ers wear the lime-green mickey head tags.  (?)  Look for them.

Lastly, I've never been to WDW by myself, although at times, I've felt like wandering off alone....


----------



## Tower

MKCP1984 said:


> Lastly, I've never been to WDW by myself, although at times, I've felt like wandering off alone....


I've seen quite a few 'going alone' posts here and elsewhere. I could never bring myself to even think of it. Heck, I even went to a conference at CSR once on my own and did NOT go to any of the parks! Thinking about it now, I should have cut out at least for an afternoon to MK just to ride Space Mountain and Splash Mountain. So yet another shameful secret that I had the opportunity to go to MK and did not go!


----------



## Agent1964fem

I don't like Tonga Toast 
I've never been to any of the fireworks 
Crowds terrify me  ( I know I know !)


----------



## Elwood P. Dowd

MKCP1984 said:


> Hi "Elwood P. Dowd." The wonderful Jimmy Stewart character from "Harvey," right?  One of my favorite movies and one that isn't on very often - if at all; haven't seen that one in years...
> Why don't they make movies like that anymore?
> 
> Anyway, I think fellow Dis'ers wear the lime-green mickey head tags.  (?)  Look for them.
> 
> Lastly, I've never been to WDW by myself, although at times, I've felt like wandering off alone....


YES!!! Good call! I love the character and movie, and I wish they made movies like that now. Sadly, the industry is about getting movies out fast and getting the next one in production ASAP. It's more quantity than quality, I think. Oh well, at least we have DVD!

Not sure I know what the lime green head tags are...but I'll keep my eye out since I will be there very soon!


----------



## Missytara

Elwood P. Dowd said:


> Not sure I know what the lime green head tags are...but I'll keep my eye out since I will be there very soon!



The lime green mickey heads are paint samples from Home Depot. 

They are lime green and in the shape of Mickey's head profile.

You get two and paste them together, punch a hole in it and put on your Disers name, then laminate it with clear packing tape in case of rain/wet attractions, like Splash Mountain.  Put it on a key chain and hang it off your backpack, etc. 

Then wait for people to tap you on the shoulder and recognize you.

You can also post one on your door with a magnetized sign-up board and people will leave messages for you.


----------



## countrylady_j

Missytara said:


> The lime green mickey heads are paint samples from Home Depot.



I used these paint samples in my scrapbook. They worked great for an accent on the page!


----------



## shdwstrm

Never been on a vacation without my parents (I'm 31)  So my trip in September will be my first time.

Never brought a BF to Disney or anywhere else.  Never had one to bring anywhere.

hmmmmm  what else... Oh I know.  Since I was 4, I've been to Disney twice more and I have avoided It's a Small World due to the fact that I know I'll get that song stuck in my brain(and my friend telling me that she got stuck on that ride for over a half hour)


----------



## Dudester

The first time I visited Disney (1969) as just a wee sprout, we took the Pirates of the Carribean ride. I ended up alone in the back of the boat. 

We were approaching a bridge. There was an animatronic pirate with a gun. I did the math in my head and I realized that he would fire as I passed under the bridge. My mother said the look on my face was absolute mortal fear as the gun went off-aimed at my head.


----------



## Elwood P. Dowd

Missytara said:


> The lime green mickey heads are paint samples from Home Depot.
> 
> They are lime green and in the shape of Mickey's head profile.
> 
> You get two and paste them together, punch a hole in it and put on your Disers name, then laminate it with clear packing tape in case of rain/wet attractions, like Splash Mountain.  Put it on a key chain and hang it off your backpack, etc.
> 
> Then wait for people to tap you on the shoulder and recognize you.
> 
> You can also post one on your door with a magnetized sign-up board and people will leave messages for you.


Thanks Missytara! Unfortunately I read this too late to try for my last trip, but I'm going to to do it next time and see if I get any taps.


----------



## shdwstrm

Missytara said:


> The lime green mickey heads are paint samples from Home Depot.
> 
> They are lime green and in the shape of Mickey's head profile.
> 
> You get two and paste them together, punch a hole in it and put on your Disers name, then laminate it with clear packing tape in case of rain/wet attractions, like Splash Mountain.  Put it on a key chain and hang it off your backpack, etc.
> 
> Then wait for people to tap you on the shoulder and recognize you.
> 
> You can also post one on your door with a magnetized sign-up board and people will leave messages for you.




I have 2 of the heads to laminate and pin onto my waistpack (I may pin them on my hat so they're easier to see)  but I like the idea of the magnetic message board!!  I'll be at the Pop Century from Sept 2-9th.  Come look for me!!!!  Leave me a message too!


----------



## Hogie23

Wow I just spent almost 2 hours ready this thread and didn't make it through everything.  

ok here goes:
*I hate strollers ....
*Love EPCOT especially drinking around the world, although I have never accomplished it
*Never been to the Boardwalk area, hoping to make it next trip
*Always stay at the Wilderness Lodge
*Next trip will be visiting Universal so that we can see Harry Potter world
*Will be visiting the world in August with the family and we are going because I want to go   My DS 9 says he doesn't want to meet any of the characters, I told him we will be meeting characters because i want to meet the characters


----------



## MKCP1984

Elwood P. Dowd said:


> YES!!! Good call! I love the character and movie, and I wish they made movies like that now. Sadly, the industry is about getting movies out fast and getting the next one in production ASAP. It's more quantity than quality, I think. Oh well, at least we have DVD!
> 
> Not sure I know what the lime green head tags are...but I'll keep my eye out since I will be there very soon!



Hi Elwood P.Dowd,  when are you going to the world?  (We will be there beginning July 26th)  And did you get any of the lime green Mickey heads yet?


----------



## Birdman1511

Hi every1. checking in!


----------



## MKCP1984

OOps!  Silly me... Just reading the _rest_ of the thread and it seems like you've been to the world already.


----------



## *sarah*

Bribed DS to go on Pirates of the Carribean ride with me, its really bad cause he was scared to go on it. He's okay now though LOL

Few years back, when me and DH went alone we were in line to meet Pooh and Tigger and I refused to get in the pic with DH cause I didn't know who Darby was. I had to google her when we got home. So thats the only character pic from our trip where DH is alone with the characters LOL.

I was irritated when we were there in January and you could only meet Ariel with her legs, since her grotto is closed. I wanted my mermaid pic! 

Never had a dole whip, tonga toast, mickey ice cream or any of the other popular foods I hear about.

I hate all the rides, cause I get to scared and have a weak stomach.

Love that my sons loves the princesses haha so he chose the CRT character meal over many others.


----------



## Magpie

My shameful secret?

I thought Universal Studios was just as much fun as Walt Disney World.


----------



## Edeyore

KatMark said:


> I really DESPISE Stitch.



I really LIKE Stitch. (the character, not the ride.)


----------



## Edeyore

Mindy5767 said:


> I'll go on Thundermountain railroad... only if I'm in the mood.... and I've really have been wanting to try Primeval Whirl at AK, but you couldn't PAY me to go on EE or RnR!



I had never gone on a roller coaster with an inversion, just the sight of them put me off, but I have ridden RnR and it is great. Give a try, you will enjoy it.


----------



## AuroraWinchester

I am EXTREMELY disturbed by the turkey legs.


----------



## Tower

AuroraWinchester said:


> I am EXTREMELY disturbed by the turkey legs.


Never tried them, but I have to try them this November just to see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## Simba22

Hey everyone!  Just joining in ...

- I never got to go on Mr. Toad's Wild Ride, but I wear a t-shirt for it all the time lol

- I really don't like Dole Whip floats 

- I actually really don't mind Stitch's Great Escape


----------



## HMin

Wasn't impressed with Hollywood Studios the first time I saw it last year - but then I'm not a big movie/TV fan other than cooking shows.  Still...should give it another try sometime.

Have never been to AK

Tried my first Dole Whip in May and did not like it at all!!

At what since became known as our 'infamous' family reunion in the late 80s, my one SIL, her two kids, myself and my step-daughter left the rest of the family at MK after repeatedly telling them we were tired and wanted to go back to the motel. (In all fairness they had their own car and it's not our fault they didn't believe us-looking for us for over an hour before thinking to go to the parking lot and seeing my car gone).  Besides, they got even when they woke us up to complain when they arrived back at the motel.

Lastly, during my May visit, if I had seen that paintbrush on the island at the same time as that little boy....well, let's just say he would've been pouting or crying instead of whooping with joy.


----------



## HMin

...oh, and in my May 2010 visit when I discovered Earl of Sandwich for the first time, I purchased 6 sandwiches over a 4 day period (actually, over 3-1/2 days).


----------



## Elcheetah

I hate, loath, detest IASM
Snow White should have choked with that apple


----------



## EvilQueenT

Snow White should have choked with that apple[/QUOTE]

LOL and my coworkers tagged me as the evilqueen?...choke on the apple bwaahhaahhaa


----------



## Madisonsmom45

We have never done a rope drop. We like to close down the parks and then sleep in.


----------



## nblake05

Other than ToT, RR and Toy Story Mania I find HS kinda boring.  I've also, never been to Tom Sawyer's Island.
OH!  And... Ellen's Energy Adventure actually makes me frusterated because it is such a complete waste of time!


----------



## EvilQueenT

i've never been able to sleep in at disney (but at home all i think about is getting to sleep in).

i know i have exactly 5760 mickey park minutes of vacation for my late november early december trip.

oh and since i've been thinking of disney disney disney since i booked the november trip in february but can't seem to wait that long i just booked 3 days in mid august with my granddaughter before she goes back to school. it's just her and i and i've been telling everyone it's to make her summer special...in reality she's fine i just can't wait until after thanksgiving.


----------



## pixystickgrl

-DHS is my fav park, my fam spent 2 days there when they last visited

- As a CM I go to wishes all the time but it still makes me cry

- I don't really get the point of AK

- I'm not that into Mickey, most of the time I only see/get my picture with him because Minnie's there and I love Minnie!

- While I love PotC I really hate the hill!


----------



## DisneyHawkeye

I often watch Wishes, Fantasmic and other WDW stuff on Youtube... and get emotional


----------



## wdwgirl03

I've never had a dole whip...

Sometimes when I see the letters on license plates I will automatically think of a Disney association.  Like once when I saw SSR, I immediately thought of Saratoga Springs.  



pixystickgrl said:


> I don't really get the point of AK



 I love the Animal Kingdom!


----------



## ADS2508

Ok my first post after lurking for a few months now.
I love thrill rides, but my absolute favorite is the people mover. Not sure why, but I love it.


----------



## PyxiiDustt

ADS2508 said:


> I love thrill rides, but my absolute favorite is the people mover. Not sure why, but I love it.  .



Omg, you don't know how much this statement is true for me as well. I'm the biggest thrill junkie ever, but I go on the people mover about 5-6 times a trip.  I love it!


----------



## monarchs21

ADS2508 said:


> Ok my first post after lurking for a few months now.
> 
> I am horrified that my husband wants to get a turkey leg while we are there in August, *but I am encouraged he is excited about something this trip.*
> 
> I love thrill rides, but my absolute favorite is the people mover. Not sure why, but I love it.
> 
> I have never seen a rope drop, a complete parade or wishes from the hub. I would like to see a rope drop on our next trip.
> 
> My deepest darkest secret is that while I was so happy my husband proposed at WDW, it kind of bugs me that he did with something called "the royal engagement package" at Cinderella's Royal Table.  Just saying... a little creativity and thought goes a long way.



Probably the turkey leg!  When I did the DCP my roommate got one every time we went to the parks haha We saw the rope drop at MK and AK and it's worth getting up a little bit earlier for. Have fun on your trip!


----------



## jad215

PyxiiDustt said:


> Omg, you don't know how much this statement is true for me as well. I'm the biggest thrill junkie ever, but I go on the people mover about 5-6 times a trip.  I love it!



I love it too, but I know why.  When my parents took us for our first trip in 1986 and I was 8 I was too afraid to ride space mountain.  While my Dad took my sisters on, Mom and I rode the people mover a bunch of times in a row (no fast pass back then)!  I have to ride it at least once a trip now just for old time's sake.


----------



## boogiewonderland

hmm my secret: In the 70s, before it was fashionable and accepted, I would go to Disneyland alone. I'd walk around and sit around. The day would fly by and turn to night and the parade would emerge and return to from where it came, and I'd start going home. And I never talked to anyone all day, had the time of my life, and never went on a ride.

However, don't get me wrong, there were many times when I went with family or friends and went on all the rides! I just also like doing things alone.


----------



## Chernadan

I have several secrets....

I've never seen a rope drop, never seen wishes from the hub, never sat through an entire parade.

Tonga toast makes me sick, its too sweet.

I'd rather go to WDW alone than with others. Invariably they ruin the magic.

Heelie kids and stroller-troller monsters get the evil eye. Parents, pilot your little darlings. 

I believe in the DSS (disney secret service) and if you're being miserable at WDW you will disappear into the tunnels beneath. 

Sometimes when I eat turkey legs I wait and watch for the people that make faces then I wander even closer and just nosh down hard (nom nom nom) 

I always chant along with the monorail announcer "Por favor mantengan se alejado de las puertas"

It will always be MGM to me.

EPCOT is my favorite place on earth. If I could die happy anywhere it would be there.


----------



## BDL

Chernadan said:


> I have several secrets....
> 
> 1) I've never seen a rope drop, never seen wishes from the hub, never sat through an entire parade.
> 
> 2) Tonga toast makes me sick, its too sweet.
> 
> 3) I'd rather go to WDW alone than with others. Invariably they ruin the magic.
> 
> 4) Heelie kids and stroller-troller monsters get the evil eye. Parents, pilot your little darlings.
> 
> 5) I believe in the DSS (disney secret service) and if you're being miserable at WDW you will disappear into the tunnels beneath.
> 
> 6) Sometimes when I eat turkey legs I wait and watch for the people that make faces then I wander even closer and just nosh down hard (nom nom nom)
> 
> 7) I always chant along with the monorail announcer "Por favor mantengan se alejado de las puertas"
> 
> 8) It will always be MGM to me.
> 
> 9) EPCOT is my favorite place on earth. If I could die happy anywhere it would be there.



1) I've never seen a rope drop either.  I'd much rather take my time and enjoy my Tonga Toast.

2) Wooops...  Probably should've read ahead. 

3) Never had the chance.  For me, I'd rather go in a big group.  Then you can escape in the anonymity.  (and sneak away, only to be found when you want to)

4) Don't forget those that will drive their LARKs into groups of people rather than ease off the accelerator.

5) Bwahahahahahahahahaha

6) And then bat them over the head with the bone like in the opening sequence of "2001"

7) I thought I was the only 1.

8) Me too.  I don't care who and how many times I get corrected, it will alway be MGM and not HS ANNNNNND...  Always be EPCOT, not Epcot. 

9) How could you not be happy at EPCOT?  If the food and entertainment doesn't cheer you up, you can sample booze, beer and wine from around the world.


----------



## standleyent1

Finally some other disers who have the same thought process that we do (scary) 
Lets not forget the parents or medium sized children that can't seem to operate the stroller and run into the back of your ankles!
And yes MGM forever
Lol!


----------



## sarcasticfiesta

I would never want to live near Disney . It would totally ruin the magic for me.


----------



## teekathepony

I hate Fantasmic. I've never ridden the Tower of Terror!


----------



## mommycrawford

I think Dolewhips are gross!

DHS and AK are both parks that make me make time for swimming.

I LOVED Minnie's House, and have been reluctant to visit Disney for being slumlords and dispossessing her!

I don't like the inside of Cinderella castle (CRT, not the mosaics.)...The local library that I grew up going to is WAY more beautiful (it, in all truth, used to be a women's prison too!) Cindy's castle interrior reminds me of waffle restaurants I've been to on road trips.

Meeting Jafar, years ago, actually felt creepy.

When DD was 2 she wanted to take a picture with "the old man."...the witch from Snow White in beggar's garb.

We like to go to the afterpart of "Sounds Dangerous," and fake dub the voice overs for Snow White and Roger Rabbit....we come very close to wetting ourselves laughing.


----------



## SilverMouseEars

Don't tell my DH, but I'd love to use some of our points to take a few of my best GF's for 4 nights at BLT and do girl things at the parks!  Shopping!  Smelling the flowers!  Spa day!  Tea at the GF!


----------



## EvilQueenT

maybe your husband would be afraid you'd approach the trip like my sister(s) do...we do the things you listed but we also approach our trips kind of like a week long bachlorette party


----------



## SilverMouseEars

EvilQueenT said:


> maybe your husband would be afraid you'd approach the trip like my sister(s) do...we do the things you listed but we also approach our trips kind of like a week long bachlorette party



LOL, sounds like a fun approach!  But nah, my DH loves WDW so much that he would feel left out if I went without him.  I couldn't do that to the person who shares my add-on-itis!  

BUT I could picture him wanting to accompany me and the GF's.  He would definitely enjoy the dining experiences and he wouldn't turn down a spa massage either.  Guess he would just have to go hang out at the Tequila Bar while the rest of us shopped and had Tea!


----------



## hearts8701

my DH & myself go several times a year without our grown children


----------



## sarcasticfiesta

hearts8701 said:


> my DH & myself go several times a year without our grown children



DBF and I go every year without our very young children . Truth is though, they just haven't learned to enjoy it yet. I think it's the whole not knowing the difference between what's real and not real. We took them last summer, and they were terrified of everything! Thinking about trying again next year.


----------



## hearts8701

sarcasticfiesta said:


> DBF and I go every year without our very young children . Truth is though, they just haven't learned to enjoy it yet. I think it's the whole not knowing the difference between what's real and not real. We took them last summer, and they were terrified of everything! Thinking about trying again next year.



don't you just love it


----------



## sarcasticfiesta

hearts8701 said:


> don't you just love it



Oh, for sure! It's always tough to get over the guilt that other people put on you though. Every time, we face the "you're seriously going to Disney without your kids?!" questions. We've learned to just ignore it because they don't understand that Disney isn't just for kids, and that in fact, you appreciate it more as an adult IMO. We're going to take the kiddos again of course, but there's not point in depriving ourselves in the meantime .


----------



## schmamm

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I have no desire to ever ride EE again.  I just don't like it.



I have been on twice and just don't like it either! I'm glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## quirkygal

Double Post


----------



## quirkygal

I've never seen "Pocahontas." 

The summer that the movie came out I was working in a large department store next to the children's department that played a 2.5 minute promo for the movie on a loop from store opening to store close.  

Everytime I hear the song "Colors of the Wind," I have flashbacks


----------



## Mindy5767

schmamm said:


> I have been on twice and just don't like it either! I'm glad I'm not the only one!



You couldn't PAY me to go on that either!!!  or ToT or RnR!  Not me no sireee.... you'll find me on the Small World or PoC.


----------



## castle1

It will always be MGM to me, also.  And I don't like RnR.


----------



## Doorman

My first Disney resort experience was through my job, as a conference/retreat that was some sort of "team-building" exercise. It was... odd. I mean, cool on the one hand. But odd. At Disney, and there's the boss, and all the coworkers, and then there's a meeting after lunch...


----------



## Chicago Mo

deltachi8 said:


> *Very few* people know (outside of the disboards itself) that i met my fiance right here on the dis!



this is awesome.


----------



## sirabe76

I really hate Snow white. She gets on my last nerve. ( fromt he first time I saw the movie)

SHHH!!! dont tell anyone .. Especially my 3Yr old. That is her favorite


----------



## ToddyLu

I spend waaayyy too much time working on Disney vacations.  I can't keep my eyes open on HM .   It creeps me out so bad, especially the Bride in the attic.  WTH were they thinking?  How is seeing that fun for anyone.... But I take one for the team and ride with DH.   He loves HM.  I love him.


----------



## EvilQueenT

i've been going to wdw since october 1972 but didn't try a dole whip until may 2011...should have kept waiting or it really needed a splash of rum.

i was downsized out of my job just after the 4th of july and my first thoughts were of being really happy that now nothing would interfere with my fall disney trip. AND i'm not really rushing to find a new job job for the same reason.


----------



## Chicago Mo

is this a Disney confession?
i am completely addicted to the dis boards. Watching people argue when in the end they believe the same thing, made me giggle  
I get annoyed at work while i'm reading all the fun Disney stuff and they want me to WORK! the nerve...
i want to quit my job and become a travel agent... a Disney planner...
i tear up when i see the castle and cry when we leave! not setting a very good example for the kids! ha ha ha ha!


----------



## Tangled4Rapunzel

I don't like 'The Little Mermaid', soundtrack and all... :/


----------



## Stinger5

May be kicked out of 'man-town' for these confessions:

1-never been on Spaceship Earth or Tower of Terror
2-always jumping at the chance to bring my kids to the Little Mermaid theater in HS
3- Muppets 3D makes me feel like i'm 8 again each time i view it!!!


----------



## dhorner233

I have several shameful Disney secrets..... I'll start with I'm going twice in 2011!!! I went in Jan. and now I'm going in Sept.! _They offered a free meal plan!_ *It's after all the kids go back to school!!!* It was so cold in Jan. a lot of plants were frost bit. Oh why make excuses? I'm just going to enjoy it!!!!


----------



## Annadesu

I think the Jungle Cruise would stink if the skippers weren't talking the entire time. XD


----------



## dhorner233

Okay, here's another one; I have more Disney pins than I can count!        I don't know how it happened but, it has a lot to do with e-bay!


----------



## ssuriano

I read, or check for new articles rather, up to 5 Disney related blogs a day. Not to mention sometimes hours on the DIS boards.


----------



## disneymomma2

I love to ride the monorail. I hate Space Mountain & the tea cups! I have never had a dole whip, will never ride the Tower of Terror. Rode Rockin' Roller coaster once and will NEVER do that again. I along with my kids love the Carousel of Progress, in fact we sometime will just start singing "Its a great big beautiful tomorrow...". Now that is off my chest, I feel better! I can't wait to go back to the Disney parks, its been 2 1/2 years!


----------



## Tower

Hey disneymomma2, noticed you're 9 months and 1 week from your next trip! Being a momma already, I see you're 'expecting' within 9 months again! (but not the baby of course!)


----------



## thegoof213

the only thing i like about dhs is the street preformers 

im kinda boykoting parades ever since they got rid of tapestry of nations bc all the other parades arent tht good in comparison

hate to admit it as a guy but wishes gets me a little teary


----------



## 4under4

My family sings "Great Big Beautiful Tomorrow" all the time.  I HATE Vinylmation!  And I get SOOO jealous when I see signatures with yearly (or more) trips.  Of course I'm happy for those dissers, but I'm still jealous.


----------



## thegoof213

4under4 said:


> My family sings "Great Big Beautiful Tomorrow" all the time.  I HATE Vinylmation!  And I get SOOO jealous when I see signatures with yearly (or more) trips.  Of course I'm happy for those dissers, but I'm still jealous.



omg we sing great big beatiful tomorow i loath vinylmation but fortunatlly we are lucky enough to go twice a year


----------



## KateB

I claimed to HATE those Pandora bracelets... I mean seriously whats so great about a charm bracelet? And they are so expensive! Then I found out that Chamilia (basically a Pandora) made Disney charms and I went an bought one!  AND LOVE IT!!!

I own more Disney pins than anyone should admit that they have. And have had conversations with random strangers about my pins.

As a school teacher I am sought after by parents who want to go to WDW and need advise. (Yikes!)

I make deals with my DH to go back to WDW, such as I will nag him less if he agrees to go.

Find myself randomly humming "Its a small world," "Great, big, beautiful tomorrow," and others...

The worst may be.... I have told my DH if we ever got divorced the only things that I want are the DVC ownership and all the Disney stuff in our house!

I am sure there are more, but thats all I have for now


----------



## dhorner233

I admit I love the song "There's a Great Big Beautiful Tomorrow" and "Memories, Makin' Memories, takin' pictures is makin' memories" and sing those all the time but, my DCuz and mine FAVORITE song is Pineapple Princess from the Sherman Brothers album!! 

If you don't know it, here's a video of Annette singing it:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h02oh5Ri4Y0


----------



## MedicBill

I love Stiches' Great Escape.


----------



## crazylove1610

For my 21st b-day party, my theme was Donald Duck. It was the best! I have no desire to see Fantasmic. None at all. Love the music though lol. 

I dream about being at Disney World. When I wake up, I cry. 


I think that Walt would be disappointed and embarrassed at some of the Disney Channel shows and movies.

Oh, and...
Dole whips sound disgusting, I enjoyed touring "commando" style, I have a crush on one of the Jungle Cruise tour guides, I didn't like Big Thunder at all, Snow White is one of my favorite rides, I spend more time in World Showcase than in Future World, I haven't been on Test Track, Spaceship Earth, Mission Space, Kili Safari, or Toy Story Mania (and I'm not sure if I will), I went to the American Adventure Pavilion several times just to see Voices of Liberty, and...I <3 Donald, Tigger, Chip, Dale and Prince Eric


----------



## Radiorox

I despise 'It's a small world.'  The ride, the song... ugh!!!  Bulldoze it please!  My plan (seeing as I will be forced to ride) is to take my Nook and my iPod to ease the pain. 

My other secret... *gulp* I'm afraid of Space Mountain and am not sure how to rectify that.  I've never ridden but, friends/family have scared me out of it.


----------



## Mickey'sMainMami

1. I too have never seen Fantasmic.  I really want to, it just never seems to happen.
2. 2008 was the first time I have seen Mickeys Philharmagic.  Love, love, love it and can't belive I kept skipping it because I thought it was just a dumb 3D movie that I could see anywhere and I didn't want to miss valuable ride time.
3.  I would love to live in the Pirates of the Caribbean ride.
4.  I have never had a dole whip.
5.  I don't think that a day goes by that I don't think about Disney is some form, way or fashion.  I am completely in love and obsessed with Disneyworld.
6.  I have been to AK at least 10 times and all I have done is Dinosaur, Primeal whirl, EE and ITTBAB.  That's it.  As much as I love animals, I just don't feel like seeing them on vacation.
7.  I used to love HS, but I find I am annoyed while I am there.  I go in, do TOT, GMR, RNR and that's pretty much it.  I am dying to try TSM, but the line was too long the last time we were there.  I have never seen any of the shows there either.
8.  I pretty much stopped watching any new Disney movies that have come out.  Last one I saw was Aladdin in the movies and I loved it.  I did watch some of Finding Nemo and Cars but only because my 5 year old nephew forced me.  I love Disney, but I have this block about seeing the movies anymore.  I have no idea why.  I have never seen Mulan, Pocahontas, and anything that came out after that.


----------



## dsnymnky86

I loved alien encounter, could not believe ME/disney left it so long when it could/might have been very close to home

hate the milo change over, just hate it


----------



## lizzi6692

Before I share my secret, I need to give some background.  Last time we went(in mid-may) we were waiting outside Crystal Palace to be seated.  It was during Wishes and so we took a seat on the steps to watch what we could before we had to go inside.  This woman comes up in front of us and puts her child on the railing thing blocking our view.  She turns to us and is like "it's really for the kids anyway".  Luckily for her seconds later we were seated.  My secret is if anyone ever says something like that to me again, I will kick them.  I may not be 5 years old, but I enjoy that stuff just as much as, if not more than, those little kids.

My other secrets:
I love the stitch ride, I think its hilarious
I love Tower of Terror, but most of the time I keep my eyes closed.
I have never tried a dole whip, but I'm determined to next trip even though I'm not the biggest fan of pineapple
I could care less about Mickey or Minnie, my favorite characters to meet are Pooh, Tigger, and Eeyore
I have been to Disney twice and still have not stepped foot in Epcot.  I plan to remedy that next trip(in December), Epcot will be the first park I visit.
Space Mountain is my favorite roller coaster 
I love Rockin' Roller Coaster, but I can only ride it a couple times before my head starts to hurt.
When I went to Disney Hollywood Studios I only went on 4 attractions, but TOT and RNRC I went on multiple times.
The Alien scene on the Great Movie Ride scares me.
The only rides in fantasyland that I've ridden are Snow White's Scary Adventure and the Carousel, and I also saw Mickey's PhilharMagic which I loved.
I am so mad that on my last trip I missed the Festival of the Lion King due to poor planning and this time I won't have a chance to see it because my husband is insisting we go to Epcot.

that was a lot longer than I expected it to be lol.


----------



## DisneyCrazyMomma

lizzi6692 said:


> Before I share my secret, I need to give some background.  Last time we went(in mid-may) we were waiting outside Crystal Palace to be seated.  It was during Wishes and so we took a seat on the steps to watch what we could before we had to go inside.  This woman comes up in front of us and puts her child on the railing thing blocking our view.  She turns to us and is like "it's really for the kids anyway".  Luckily for her seconds later we were seated.  My secret is if anyone ever says something like that to me again, I will kick them.  I may not be 5 years old, but I enjoy that stuff just as much as, if not more than, those little kids.
> 
> I don't know about kicking anyone, but I totally agree! I LOVE that stuff too, and am not afraid to nicely ask someone to not step in front of me.
> 
> My other secrets:
> I love the stitch ride, I think its hilarious
> I love Tower of Terror, but most of the time I keep my eyes closed.
> I have never tried a dole whip, but I'm determined to next trip even though I'm not the biggest fan of pineapple
> I could care less about Mickey or Minnie, my favorite characters to meet are Pooh, Tigger, and Eeyore
> I have been to Disney twice and still have not stepped foot in Epcot.  I plan to remedy that next trip(in December), Epcot will be the first park I visit.
> Space Mountain is my favorite roller coaster
> I love Rockin' Roller Coaster, but I can only ride it a couple times before my head starts to hurt.
> When I went to Disney Hollywood Studios I only went on 4 attractions, but TOT and RNRC I went on multiple times.
> The Alien scene on the Great Movie Ride scares me.
> The only rides in fantasyland that I've ridden are Snow White's Scary Adventure and the Carousel, and I also saw Mickey's PhilharMagic which I loved.
> I am so mad that on my last trip I missed the Festival of the Lion King due to poor planning and this time I won't have a chance to see it because my husband is insisting we go to Epcot.
> 
> that was a lot longer than I expected it to be lol.



You will love Epcot. I thought it would be my least favorite, and we love it. I was shocked when on the last day of our trip last year, I told my DS (age 6) we could do ANYTHING he wanted, he chose to spend the whole day in Epcot. Have fun!


----------



## hrslvr142

Another Epcot lover here...it is my absolute favorite, especially during the Wine & Food festival.

My shameful secret is that despite having been to the World several times, I have never been on Splash Mountain..don't like to get wet and walk around after-yes I know about ponchos and may try it this year if not too chilly in Dec.

FOLK is one of my absolute favorites..don't care for the safari story line but love the animals.
Fantasmic is too dark and does not hold my interest.  

Great thread, btw.


----------



## swebby8

While at home, I live by a very low-carb way of eating.  Protein, protein, protein (boring, right?).  Well, when in Disney, I abide by an extremely high-carb way of eating.  Dole Whips, Coke Floats, Rice Krispie Mickey Ears - you name it, I'll eat it!!  I SPLURGE on every single meal while at Disney.  Whether it's asking for THIRDS of the bread pudding at 'Ohana, or going back for more ice cream with all the toppings at 1900 Park Fare, I am all about the food. Shhh, don't tell!


----------



## lizzi6692

I thought of another one.  Aurora is my 2nd favorite princess(Belle is my favorite), but it has nothing to do with the movie Sleeping Beauty, which I've actually never seen.  The reason she is my second favorite is because of the CM who played her when we went to CRT last September.  My husband(then boyfriend) proposed to me at the restaurant and she was the only princess to come back to our table(out of rotation) to say congratulations.


----------



## lizzi6692

ADS2508 said:


> Ok my first post after lurking for a few months now.
> 
> I am horrified that my husband wants to get a turkey leg while we are there in August, but I am encouraged he is excited about something this trip.
> 
> I love thrill rides, but my absolute favorite is the people mover. Not sure why, but I love it.
> 
> I have never seen a rope drop, a complete parade or wishes from the hub. I would like to see a rope drop on our next trip.
> 
> My deepest darkest secret is that while I was so happy my husband proposed at WDW, it kind of bugs me that he did with something called "the royal engagement package" at Cinderella's Royal Table.  Just saying... a little creativity and thought goes a long way.


My husband did the same thing and I think you're crazy.  Being inside the castle made it even more magical and my glass slipper and champagnes glasses from that night are some of my most prized possessions.  I wouldn't have changed that night for anything.  He made me feel like a princess.


----------



## diswix

The real characters for me are the faceless ones. I still wave to them on the floats, but never have pictures with them.Just love a cuddle with the real makoy.


----------



## KateB

I secretly HATE that my DH did not propose while we were at WDW. We had our first trip in 2008 and I thought for sure he was prosing while we were there... but NOPE! I was so hopeful during Wishes , and walked back to our room a little mad. He waited until we got home and asked me in our living room (so unromantic).  He doesn't know....and he never will!

(oh and all of you who did get proposals at WDW I am SO jealous!)


----------



## Belleofthehouse

This thread got me to join DIS...I love it!

Here goes:


I detest parades!
Wishes from the Poly is fine with me
I could live in EPCOT
Stitch is wierd...can't stand him
I just do not get vinylmation!?!
I will save an extra 6 months (or longer if necessary) to stay deluxe!
I exercise to eat in Disney!


----------



## Camno's Mama

My secret? I keep telling everyone that we have gone back every year for any variety of reasons (good deal, best vacay with little kids, I haven't found a better price on a vacation we want to go to elsewhere, we have always wanted to do it without the kids), but the truth is that I will find ANY reason to go back. I love it. 

I love other places, too, but I just feel so good when I'm there. I'm entertained, everything we need is there, I don't really have to think, planning is so.much.fun., etc. I want to take the kids to see the mountains, DC, the ocean and whatever else, and we will. Someday... 

So, that's my "not so secret" secret.


----------



## dhorner233

Okay I will take this off but, I cannot walk 6 miles and enjoy myself and I do rent a electric wheel chair because I need one.


----------



## discnewbie

I hate Space Mountain. Only rode it once and I will never ride it again.


----------



## Camno's Mama

dhorner233 said:


> Okay, here's a big one: I can walk!! Sure I'm overweight and I'm not in my 20's but, I can walk. But, when I go to DW, I rent an electric wheelchair!!!!
> 
> It costs a lot less to rent one for the week, instead of by the day. My DCuz and I take turns riding in it. We ALWAYS have a comfortable place to sit and the best part are the handicapped entrances to the rides! OMG! I ride up to the end of the ride and the CM asks, "Can you transfer?" and I proudly say, "Yep!" and we are both happy!
> 
> One time, a CM let me ride right up the the ride on HM and we rode the ride ALL by ourselves! We took all the flash pictures we wanted because we were the ONLY ones on the ride!
> 
> We charge the battery every night in our resort room and we are good to go for the next day!
> 
> My idea of heaven is living in a Disney resort and rolling around in an electric wheelchair from buffet to buffet while be constantly entertained!!!!



So, are you saying that you pretend to have a physical disability so that you can get on rides faster and be given special treatment? I'm just trying to understand.


----------



## Tower

Camno's Mama said:


> So, are you saying that you pretend to have a physical disability so that you can get on rides faster and be given special treatment? I'm just trying to understand.


Personally, I call that abusing the system and taking away from those who really need it!


----------



## Harvestmooner

dhorner233 said:


> Okay, here's a big one: I can walk!! Sure I'm overweight and I'm not in my 20's but, I can walk. But, when I go to DW, I rent an electric wheelchair!!!!
> 
> It costs a lot less to rent one for the week, instead of by the day. My DCuz and I take turns riding in it. We ALWAYS have a comfortable place to sit and the best part are the handicapped entrances to the rides! OMG! I ride up to the end of the ride and the CM asks, "Can you transfer?" and I proudly say, "Yep!" and we are both happy!
> 
> One time, a CM let me ride right up the the ride on HM and we rode the ride ALL by ourselves! We took all the flash pictures we wanted because we were the ONLY ones on the ride!
> 
> We charge the battery every night in our resort room and we are good to go for the next day!
> 
> My idea of heaven is living in a Disney resort and rolling around in an electric wheelchair from buffet to buffet while be constantly entertained!!!!



 I guess you don't know anyone who uses a wheelchair....Thinking this should have been kept a secret!!!!


----------



## DisneyFairytale

dhorner233 said:


> Okay, here's a big one: I can walk!! Sure I'm overweight and I'm not in my 20's but, I can walk. But, when I go to DW, I rent an electric wheelchair!!!!
> 
> It costs a lot less to rent one for the week, instead of by the day. My DCuz and I take turns riding in it. We ALWAYS have a comfortable place to sit and the best part are the handicapped entrances to the rides! OMG! I ride up to the end of the ride and the CM asks, "Can you transfer?" and I proudly say, "Yep!" and we are both happy!
> 
> One time, a CM let me ride right up the the ride on HM and we rode the ride ALL by ourselves! We took all the flash pictures we wanted because we were the ONLY ones on the ride!
> 
> We charge the battery every night in our resort room and we are good to go for the next day!
> 
> My idea of heaven is living in a Disney resort and rolling around in an electric wheelchair from buffet to buffet while be constantly entertained!!!!



I agree I think it's one you should have kept a secret  

I spent 3 full summer wheelchair bound because of major bone reconstruction, and was eyed not very nicely, even QUESTIONED by a staff member as to whether or not I was truly wheelchair bound. It's people who fake it and abuse the system I have no respect for. 

I wonder what will happen the day, you become unable to actually walk, or you take someone who is truly handicap through a line, and you see a few very fit teens sitting in chairs waiting for their turn...


----------



## dhorner233

Wow. I took it off but, I am old and overweight. I have feet and back problems. I would never be able to enjoy my vacation w/o paying the extra money to rent an electric wheel chair. With it, I'm in heaven. I don't need it in my normal life but, I don't normally walk 4-8 miles a day. I am not parking in a handicapped parking place or taking anything away from anyone who needs anything.


----------



## Camno's Mama

dhorner233 said:


> Wow. Maybe I will take it off but, I am old and overweight and I would never be able to enjoy my vacation w/o the electric wheel chair. With it, I'm in heaven. I don't need it in my normal life but, I don't normally walk 6-10 miles a day. I am not parking in a handicapped parking place or taking anything away from anyone who needs anything.



That's what I was trying to understand. I don't think it's the use of the wheelchair that is bothersome. It's the way that you go to the front of the line, and let yourself be treated like you have a major disability. That right should be reserved for those who really need it, and for the people who are taking care of them.

Use the wheelchair to get around if you need it...you have the right to enjoy your vacation. Just use some discretion when using it.


----------



## DisneyFairytale

1) I can't sing "Celebrate" which was used for the DCA anniversairy without stopping halfway through it with a lump in my throat, form getting emotional.

2)...I also cry every time I watch Wishes and World of Color.


----------



## DCuz

Harvestmooner wrote "I guess you don't know anyone who uses a wheelchair....Thinking this should have been kept a secret!!!!"  - Is the name of this thread not "What is your Disney _Shameful_ Secret?"  If we are to be asked to share our shameful secrets we should feel safe in doing so.  Flaming the poster is not encouraging and harmful to the spirit of this thread.

DisneyFairytale wrote "I wonder what will happen the day, you become unable to actually walk, or you take someone who is truly handicap through a line, and you see a few very fit teens sitting in chairs waiting for their turn..." - the poster had stated that she was "Old and overweight" with "feet and back problems".  Doesn't sound like a "very fit teen" to me. Yes, we are all upset at "fit teens" gaming the system.  Angers most everyone, I'm sure we can all agree.  But this poster has stated that she has conditions that warrant the use of the scooter.  Who are we to tell her otherwise?

As for cutting to the front of the lines...I've been through that line many times myself, as a wheelchair pusher.  Many times I have seen people in the "healthy" lines, who started their trek to the ride same as me, board the ride prior to my party.  It's not a direct ticket to the front of the line, it's a semi-secluded area where one doesn't have to worry about the constant stop-and-go movement of the line.  No little kids to accidentally run over, legs to bump into, no sharp corners to maneuver worrying about who-is-where.  Nobody is getting cheated out of anything, nobody is gaming the system.

How about we all try to be a little bit more understanding of peoples conditions and a little less judgmental in a "*Shameful* Secrets" thread.


----------



## Boncho

DCuz said:


> Harvestmooner wrote "I guess you don't know anyone who uses a wheelchair....Thinking this should have been kept a secret!!!!"  - Is the name of this thread not "What is your Disney _Shameful_ Secret?"  If we are to be asked to share our shameful secrets we should feel safe in doing so.  Flaming the poster is not encouraging and harmful to the spirit of this thread.
> 
> DisneyFairytale wrote "I wonder what will happen the day, you become unable to actually walk, or you take someone who is truly handicap through a line, and you see a few very fit teens sitting in chairs waiting for their turn..." - the poster had stated that she was "Old and overweight" with "feet and back problems".  Doesn't sound like a "very fit teen" to me. Yes, we are all upset at "fit teens" gaming the system.  Angers most everyone, I'm sure we can all agree.  But this poster has stated that she has conditions that warrant the use of the scooter.  Who are we to tell her otherwise?
> 
> As for cutting to the front of the lines...I've been through that line many times myself, as a wheelchair pusher.  Many times I have seen people in the "healthy" lines, who started their trek to the ride same as me, board the ride prior to my party.  It's not a direct ticket to the front of the line, it's a semi-secluded area where one doesn't have to worry about the constant stop-and-go movement of the line.  No little kids to accidentally run over, legs to bump into, no sharp corners to maneuver worrying about who-is-where.  Nobody is getting cheated out of anything, nobody is gaming the system.
> 
> How about we all try to be a little bit more understanding of peoples conditions and a little less judgmental in a "*Shameful* Secrets" thread.



It was the posters' attitude (by adding) I think that got people's backs up - as if they were doing exactly what almost everyone that read the post thought they were doing.


----------



## dhorner233

Just to clarify, the only thing "shameful" about my "secret" is that I'm so fat that I need a wheelchair. I do not abuse it. Yes, I did ask a CM once where I should go to get on the HM once and she put me right on the ride by ourselves which was a real treat. But, one time I sat with all the other wheel chairs for a long time in a separte room waiting to get on Space Mt. and another time for 20,000 LUTS in DLR I waited forever but, at least I was sitting down while I waited. I didn't give up walking easily but, a few trips ago, I gave up and rented a chair at a park. OMG it was soooo nice. Now I just plan ahead and book one for the week. It really is nice to have. I would encourage any other older, plumper Disney Parkers to give it a try.


----------



## Boncho

It was just a misunderstanding.   I'm glad you have found a way to enjoy WDW better.


----------



## DisneyFairytale

DCuz, I was not planning to say anything about this, and had dropped it after my only other response, however I want to reply to your post. 

The healthy teens comment I made was in reference to those who fake requiring assistance, not meant to reflect the poster. As for the scooter, sure why not not rent one? They are available in the parks for a reason. The problem we have(the other posters on here), is someone admitting to be using that scooter for cutting lines in the park, which is inappropriate. This is a system that was set in place for those with true medical problems, the legally blind, those with cancers, those with prosthetics etc.



DCuz said:


> As for cutting to the front of the lines...I've been through that line many times myself, as a wheelchair pusher.  Many times I have seen people in the "healthy" lines, who started their trek to the ride same as me, board the ride prior to my party.  It's not a direct ticket to the front of the line


 Not the case in Disneyland where the parks is much older. California Adventures would be the only place with a fair system for both park users.



DCuz said:


> How about we all try to be a little bit more understanding of peoples conditions and a little less judgmental


 I have no response to that.


----------



## Nemofinder15

I think parades are ridiculous and especially hate that they shut down the parts of the parks that it takes me an hour to get to my favorite ride.

I would LOVE to have a little girl right now so I could BBB her cause I wish they had that when I was little.


----------



## DCuz

DisneyFairytale said:


> The problem we have(the other posters on here), is someone admitting to be using that scooter for cutting lines in the park, which is inappropriate.



DisneyFairytale - I apologize if I offended you or anyone with my last post.  Was not the intention.  Reading the postings from dhorner233 I did not see where she stated that her purpose for using the scooter was for cutting lines, only a perk she enjoyed.  If I have overlooked an earlier confession...

_Why cry about bad weather? Enjoy it
Each moment is a treasure, enjoy it
We are travelers on life's highway, enjoy the trip
Each lovely twist and byway, each bump and dip

If there's a complication, enjoy it
You've got imagination, employ it
And you'll see roses in the snow
Joie de vivre will make them grow
Voila, that's life, enjoy it_

Give it up for the Sherman Brothers, everyone!!!


----------



## DisneyFairytale

Another one of my shamefull secrets, is that I also own Bambi and Dumbo but never watch them because they are so sad. Great classics, but just to hard to watch


----------



## Tower

DisneyFairytale said:


> Another one of my shamefull secrets, is that I also own Bambi and Dumbo but never watch them because they are so sad. Great classics, but just to hard to watch


Well, I don't want my kids to watch Bambi because they already know I'm a hunter and they would not want me to go Bambi hunting!


----------



## DisneyFairytale

nice...


----------



## kmann728

My "shameful" secrets... 
I don't understand the big deal about Illuminations. I've watched it 3 times and I still don't like it but I want to because everyone else loves it. I just find it boring... 
I love wearing Mickey ears at the park.
I will wait 4 hours for a good place to sit for Disneyland's Fantasmic! I LOVE that version and will watch both shows if they have 2 that night!


----------



## SnugglyDuckling

I've lurked around these boards for years to get helpful Disney info, and like a few others, this thread pushed me over the edge into actually registering.

Here are my shameful secrets:
-I think M:S, even the spinning one, is boring.  I think I would like it more if you had to do something besides push a button or if failing to complete your task affected the story.
-She may not be royalty, but Mulan will always be a princess to me.
-I don't blame the company or expect it act differently, but I resent Universal Studios just a little for keeping my favorite superheroes out of my favorite theme parks.
-I downloaded a widget to count down to my next WDW trip...in 2015.  Only 1230 days to go!


----------



## bna16

i have never seen snow white and the 7 dwarfs.


----------



## Camno's Mama

I don't like to go to DHS. I like Tower of Terror, Toy Story Mania and Rock n Rollercoaster, but that's it. The rest of the day is kind of long for me. I would much prefer to have extra time at the other parks.


----------



## makneeboo

My shameful secret is.......

I dont like classic Disney..
Never seen Bambi.
Only like Pixar

Never been Disney world /Land.. but  am going next Halloween!!!!!!!


----------



## disneygal58

No desire to visit The Enchanted Tiki Room. Always fall asleep at the American presentation in EPCOT....


----------



## DisneyFairytale

I don't like the Dumbo ride. It reminds me to much of a fair attraction.


----------



## Tower

DisneyFairytale said:


> I don't like the Dumbo ride. It reminds me to much of a fair attraction.


Awww, that's our 4 yo's favourite ride, and his brother's and sister's when they were that age. Of course they have moved on to different favourites now, but Dumbo will always be a classic!
BTW, aren't most of the rides a lot like fair attractions? Including the shooting gallery in Frontierland?


----------



## DisneyFairytale

Tower said:


> Awww, that's our 4 yo's favourite ride, and his brother's and sister's when they were that age. Of course they have moved on to different favourites now, but Dumbo will always be a classic!
> BTW, aren't most of the rides a lot like fair attractions? Including the shooting gallery in Frontierland?



  I-sorry. Not sure why I have never been a big fan. It's a beautiful ride, they did a great job with it, but yes I agree, there are a lot of other attractions that are very fair like as well. I think Disney has managed to step them tho in making those magic to most.


----------



## ssuriano

I'll throw in two more:

I wore a Beauty and the Best shirt as often as I could as young boy.  (with cowboy boots for style points.)

There is a point in every Toy Story movie where I will tear up.


----------



## imagineertobe

Whenever I got to Disneyland or Disney World I will always go to each character and ask for their signatures. Even though I already have an autograph book, I always buy a new one. haha.
I'm already like 14 (youngest in the family) and every time we visit I always want to go to It's a Small World.


----------



## JoShan1719

kmann728 said:


> I don't understand the big deal about Illuminations. I've watched it 3 times and I still don't like it but I want to because everyone else loves it. I just find it boring...
> I love wearing Mickey ears at the park.
> I will wait 4 hours for a good place to sit for Disneyland's Fantasmic! I LOVE that version and will watch both shows if they have 2 that night!



I'm with you. I just don't get the big deal with IllumiNations, and I don't get why people DON'T like Fantasmic!


----------



## Joolish1313

Ok here are mine
- neverseen Mulan, nothing against it just haven't
- Im watching YouTube videos when I miss the Parks to much
- Hallowished beats Fantasmic & the MVMCP fireworks any day


----------



## Stinger5

Another shameful secret: on my last trip, i was thinking very bad thoughts towards people renting those huge double-row bikes on the Boardwalk and fly around at ridiculous speeds/out of control speeds. Was pushing my DD1 in a baby carriage and some teens came way too close/fast by us. Made a vow to myself that if any of my fam ever got clipped...


----------



## Girlfriday17

I fell asleep on Ellen's Energy Adventure and almost peed my pants on the Astro orbiter.  If I never go on IASW ever again it will be too soon.  I don't like funnel cakes.


----------



## ronnmel

I don't like Main Street Electrical Parade. I find the music annoying and the floats kinda boring.


----------



## GrumpyCAdad

ronnmel said:


> I don't like Main Street Electrical Parade. I find the music annoying and the floats kinda boring.



Boooooo!!!!!  

(That's my favorite parade)


----------



## JoShan1719

ronnmel said:


> I don't like Main Street Electrical Parade. *I find the music annoying* and the floats kinda boring.


----------



## jennamarie

When I go to WDW in the Summertime, I can't wait to go into the Hall of President's merely for the fact that its a nice, cool, dark place where I usually rest my feet and take a nap


----------



## DizDaddy

Mine is that I like going to Downtown Disney as much as going to a park-day.  I could easily spend a full day there.   It hacks me off when we are traveling with others that end up cutting my day short, because they are so anxious to go home.  

Also, another secret....I really want to do the putt-putt golf 'park' once, if for no other reason than to get pics of some experience that we have no pics of yet.   How many times can you photograph It's a Small World or Splash Mountain and get something new out of it?

One more that I've seen mentioned already....I think I enjoy the Disney Cruises more than the Disney Parks.


----------



## DizDaddy

One more....

I'm not good at all of the acronyms used on this board, and I frequently move along out of frustration, not knowing what the hell was being said in the post.   Only just now did I realize that MNSSHP is 'Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party' and I've been on the boards for nearly a year.

Yep, I'm pathetic.


----------



## Tower

DizDaddy said:


> One more that I've seen mentioned already....I think I enjoy the Disney Cruises more than the Disney Parks.


Hear Hear!  Going to MK this November and looking forward to it for sure, but really can't wait for our Disney Cruise the following November!


----------



## RDP

I eat my own body weight each day I'm there!


----------



## Chicago Mo

RDP said:


> I eat my own body weight each day I'm there!



this made me laugh out loud!!!!! almost spit my coffee out!


----------



## kmv1217

Hmmmm.... lets see.....

I have never had a dole whip, though Im dying to

I have never seen dumbo, that mr toad thing, alice in wonderland

I hate buzz lightyear

I hate Toon Town

I saw bambi for the first time a year ago

I hate the HM Christmas 

I cant stand going to disney with anyone other than my Boyfriend- we took his sister last year and I was ready to throw her into the rivers of america and leave her there.

I LOVE POTC 

I love fantasy land and new orleans square the most.


----------



## firstcruise

Never had dole whip and didn't even know it existing until seeing it on the Dis boards.

My all time must do is carousel of progress and I'm talking 3 or 4 times I'm at the park.  Riding it without getting off is a guilty pleasure.  

Hall of Presidents to rest up and take a brief nap.  No matter what I will fall asleep and wake up just before the end.  Oh such a nice little refresher.


----------



## ssuriano

I'll throw in another. 

Every time I see WoC in person or watch it on the internet I cry like a newborn.


----------



## ChiCat

I bawl every time I see Up

Ooops hit enter too fast. Also I told dh tonight that I'm pretty sure I want to go back to Disney next year, which he started laughing hysterically and said "BUT you haven't EVEN been there yet, what if you don't like it?". I'm pretty sure I will and I think it would be amazing to see the Christmas lights. So yeah I think there's a good chance I will be booking a Princess room at POR when we get back.


----------



## DisMomme

DH & I are going without the kids this year.  We bought tickets to go to MVMCP without them. Shhhhhhhh


----------



## fsmith2845

DisMomme said:


> DH & I are going without the kids this year. We bought tickets to go to MVMCP without them. Shhhhhhhh


 
DW and I have talked about doing that..  DD17 wouldn't mind so much, but DD9 would be devastated!!


----------



## MKCP1984

just an update to my 'shameful secrets' -- 
---_finally_ had a funnel cake - YUM!
---most parades just tie up traffic when I'm trying to get to an attraction
---may have reached my limit with_ It's a small world_
---did NOT like _Expedition Everest_


----------



## monkistan

just thought of mine. i once accidentally stole a photo cd from epcot. i was transferring photos from my camera to a cd. there didn't seem to be any place to pay.  seriously.  i kept looking around. i thought maybe it was just a free service. so i left.

wow, that feels really good to get off my chest.


----------



## DisneyFairytale

I used to give Dole Whips a bad rep...and I had never tried one....


----------



## happysummer

Hate disneyland after first visit to WDW.
Would leave rest of family home to stay longer at WDW
People eating turkey legs make me feel sick
Want to punch people in the face that complain about the heat.
Trying to get dh to buy a house so I can live by WDW.
Could ride soaring all day
Used all 4 of our fast passes on soaring for me last year.


----------



## Tower

DisneyFairytale said:


> I used to give Dole Whips a bad rep...and I had never tried one....


And now that you've tried them, was it justified????


----------



## DisneyFairytale

Tower said:


> And now that you've tried them, was it justified????



no.........lesson learned. I shall never say something without having tried it...


----------



## stitchlet

*really* wish they would bring back Spectromagic . . . Main St. Electrical just isn't as enjoyable for us . . .


----------



## Joolish1313

stitchlet said:


> *really* wish they would bring back Spectromagic . . . Main St. Electrical just isn't as enjoyable for us . . .



I was all excited when the MSEP came back, but now that I've seen it again - I want SpectroMagic! The costumes, the lights, the music...it's all better.


----------



## Ken_Breadbox

I have to say this, because I feel guilty and ashamed.
I don't like Soarin'.
I've been on a ride just like it in Sudbury, Ontario--and that one at least had a coherent narrative. Soarin'...vineyards JUMP CUT ski hill *jump cut* downtown...*sigh*
I just don't understand why THIS of all things is the most hyped ride in all four parks.


----------



## DisneyFairytale

This thread is absolutely hilarious. Love seeing what makes people mad, happy, careless, cry, laugh etc. Looking forwards to reading more.


----------



## bonna girl

okay - here's mine...

Never had a dole whip and not sure I want to try one.


----------



## Singledad

Ken_Breadbox said:


> I have to say this, because I feel guilty and ashamed.
> I don't like Soarin'.
> I've been on a ride just like it in Sudbury, Ontario--and that one at least had a coherent narrative. Soarin'...vineyards JUMP CUT ski hill *jump cut* downtown...*sigh*
> I just don't understand why THIS of all things is the most hyped ride in all four parks.



I also don't like this ride. the feet of the people from the other row didn't help....


----------



## disneyygirrl

DisneyFairytale said:


> I used to give Dole Whips a bad rep...and I had never tried one....



i have never had a dole whip either. 

i've finally decided on this upcoming trip that i'm going to give in and give it a try.


----------



## Kona65

We have been to Disney almost 100 times in the last 33 years.  No one would understand this, not even our families.


----------



## Tramp77

This one is easy for me. I don't like the modern parade or fireworks music. It's very...feminine. And what really comes to mind is the Magic Kingdom Welcome medley. You know...the song that's "wrapped up in pixie dust".


----------



## Toy Story Fan

This is sad!!!  I went to a movie almost a year before Toy Story 3 came out. They played the trailer for TS3 and I couldn't control myself.  I was crying so hard, people all around me were laughing.


----------



## CaliforniaDreamin

I hate Stich
We never watch the parades or fireworks (perfect time to ride the attractions!)
Never seen Fantasmic and don't care to
Hate turkey legs
I prefer DL to WDW


----------



## bonna girl

I just went to my local library and checked out Disney CD's....  I have them playing in my car....  The songs just make me smile!


----------



## ssuriano

bonna girl said:


> I just went to my local library and checked out Disney CD's....  I have them playing in my car....  The songs just make me smile!



I've got plenty of Disney music on my iPod that I love to listen to all the time!


----------



## CaliforniaDreamin

bonna girl said:


> I just went to my local library and checked out Disney CD's....  I have them playing in my car....  The songs just make me smile!



I don't know if you mean the theme park music or music from the movies, but I listened to my theme park CD everyday at work. It always got me through the day!

I'd listen to Soarin so many times, it would take me right back. And Splash Mountain. I love all those songs. I remember being so homesick for WDW and now I'm finally going back!!!! It's been 3.5 long years!


----------



## bonna girl

I would love to find the theme park music but have not yet.  In my car I have music from the movies.  

I used to listen to imaginearing.com at work until they blocked it.  

Any good places I can go to find the theme park music to download to my ipod?  Help anyone....  feed my addiction....


----------



## princessdawn2011

I don't like when they change food items on menus, especially when they're awesome. 
The Luau used to serve Mai-Tais instead of beer & wine.
The chocolate dipped pretzels were Mickey shaped, all of them! Boxed in store cases & even w/ toppings on them. 
Dole whips had rainbow sprinkles if you wanted. 
Those huge cinnamon rolls used to be available @ Boardwalk Bakery, not just main street. 
Also, think the dining plan has brought meal quality down for sit-down meals in MANY of the restaurants.

Good & special food is a BIG part of my Disney trips!


----------



## dhorner233

bonna girl said:


> I would love to find the theme park music but have not yet.  In my car I have music from the movies.
> 
> I used to listen to imaginearing.com at work until they blocked it.
> 
> Any good places I can go to find the theme park music to download to my ipod?  Help anyone....  feed my addiction....



I assume everyone knows about this Dis radio: http://www.wdwinfo.com/disradio/


----------



## marypoppinswannabe

dhorner233 said:


> I assume everyone knows about this Dis radio: http://www.wdwinfo.com/disradio/



 I did not...Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Grammy4Lizzy

I really hate Dumbo ride.
I hate the Tomorrowland Rockets.
I always feel like I am going to fall out of the ride.


----------



## Crystal33

I have never been. Gosh joining this site makes me what i've been missing. Life with Disney in it!!


----------



## Crystal33

I am planning, which rides are the best?


----------



## Crystal33

Lol!!!


----------



## bonna girl

marypoppinswannabe said:


> I did not...Thanks for sharing!!!



I did find pandora.com has disney music on it.  Not the themepark music but music from the movies.  I can at least access that at work via my blackberry!


----------



## pebs34

I dont like soarin.
I dont like The Great Movie Ride.
Iwould rather eat offsite.
I actually like Stiches great escape


----------



## Candlz

DisneyFairytale said:


> I don't like the Dumbo ride. It reminds me to much of a fair attraction.



Our first trip to WDW in 1978 - was 6 and my big brother was 12.  I wanted to ride Dumbo so badly.  My parents made DB ride with me and he didn't want to.  So there we are riding Dumbo - me as happy as can be and my 12 year old brother next  to me bawling his eyes out.  I think of that EVERY time I walk by it 

My shameful secret - I won't stay onsite anymore unless it is a HUGE discount.  I can stay offsite, get free wifi, have a bigger room, get free breakfast and a fridge for half the cost... I love Disney - but I can't justify the cost and lack of amenities to hubby any more...

I also envy peoples tickers - which is silly bc I LIVE here and can go whenever I want and don't need a ticker!

ALSO

I am addicted to reading other peoples trip reports and often wish I could vacation with them! LOL


----------



## Chicago Mo

Crystal33 said:


> I have never been. Gosh joining this site makes me what i've been missing. Life with Disney in it!!



 
are you planning a trip?
Here is soe pixi dust for you


----------



## DisneyFairytale

We have always wanted to, but have never stayed at a Disneyland hotel. Always stayed off site, because of the cost.


----------



## mansionmama

I don't even make it to the first wave of Photopass Photographers before I break down and cry (with happiness).  My son gets so embarrassed.

I love a good touring plan, but for some reason, I feel the need to ride HM as my very first ride of a trip, and the last.   

The only thing I want to do at HS is ride RnR.  Again and again and again.  The rest of it doesn't interest me at all.

I've never had a Dole Whip, but plan to remedy that next trip as it's our first time at the Polynesian!


----------



## DrDoofenshmirtz

Buckle up, folks...this could get bumpy!

1) Dole Whips. For those of you who don't like dole whips, I say...GOOD! They're mine! Stay away! Those of you haven't tried yet...you can have one. But, if you want more, you have to buy them from me  after I perfect my Dolewhippinator...and take over the tri-state area! 

2) Adults only. I support the idea of adults only days, but to be fair, we should also have kids only days. Sure, it'll probably turn out like "Lord of the Flies", but you can't make an omelet without breaking a few eggs, am I right, folks?

3) I love those of you who still refer to DHS as MGM and the TTA as the Wed-way peoplemover. I've been going to WDW since 1976, so I can relate...but, you just don't go far enough. From here on, I vow to...

     a) Refer to POR as "Dixie Landings"

     b) Refer to MS as Horizons

     c) Refer to Buzz Lightyear as Delta Dreamflight

     d) Refer to AK as "that large grove of orange trees".

4) I have "accidentally"  knocked over kids on wheelies. Not at WDW (yet...), but at local malls and  such. I'm a big guy, with broad shoulders, and look a little...unstable. I usually follow this maneuver by loudly announcing "Whoopsie! Gotta be more careful, kiddo!" 

5) When I ride BTMRR, I sing "Ghost Riders in the Sky" quietly to myself.

6) When I ride IASW, I sing along. Loudly. And off-key. I've gotten some dirty looks, but I've been to Yankee Stadium in full Red Sox regalia. There's nothing that's gonna be said to me at WDW that'll raise my eyebrows.

7) I don't judge anyone else in the park. Not CM's or fellow guests. I have no idea what they're going through. Sure, that meltdown might be caused by being hot, tired or overwhelmed...or maybe they've just lost their job. Or a loved one. I don't own WDW. I don't get to tell people they have to be happy every moment they're here.

8) Those WDW Turkey Legs? They're made from people. 

9) I haven't had a vacation in 10 years, but back then I realized that Universal had greatly narrowed the gap to WDW. Now, 10 years later, I'm more excited about the Universal part of my December trip than the WDW portion.

10) I like to tell my friends' kids that I'm the guy who shot Bambi's mother.


----------



## DisMomme

My secret?  I'm pretty sure DH & I enjoy Disney more than the kids, we just use them as our excuse.  DH & I are making our first trip sans kids next month.


----------



## EvilQueenT

DisMomme said:


> My secret?  I'm pretty sure DH & I enjoy Disney more than the kids, we just use them as our excuse.  DH & I are making our first trip sans kids next month.



my husband and i are the same way and if you're anything like us you are gonna love it!!! it's a totally different experience going honeymoon style rather than as mom and dad. have a FANTASTIC time!


----------



## ILoveDisney&Cruising

jennamarie said:


> When I go to WDW in the Summertime, I can't wait to go into the Hall of President's merely for the fact that its a nice, cool, dark place where I usually rest my feet and take a nap



Why, that's what the Carousel of Napping ... er, uh ... Carousel of Progress is for!   

We dubbed it that years ago, when our kids were small.  It was a nice, quiet, dark, a/c place where the kids would sit, engrossed in the show, while we had a much needed 20 minute nap!

(I don't think you have to wait quite as long for the next show to start, as you do for Presidents, either.  5 minutes until the next showtime and we're enjoying zzzzzland!)


----------



## ILoveDisney&Cruising

boogiewonderland said:


> hmm my secret: In the 70s, before it was fashionable and accepted, I would go to Disneyland alone. I'd walk around and sit around. The day would fly by and turn to night and the parade would emerge and return to from where it came, and I'd start going home. And I never talked to anyone all day, had the time of my life, and never went on a ride.
> 
> However, don't get me wrong, there were many times when I went with family or friends and went on all the rides! I just also like doing things alone.



Sounds HEAVENLY!!

I would SO do this if I lived closer!


----------



## lewiswharf

Never tried a turkey leg, but will come January!


----------



## Mindy5767

lewiswharf said:


> Never tried a turkey leg, but will come January!



the turkey legs gross me out... so I've never had one... and speaking of being grossed out.... I think the tie-dye cheesecake at Pop Century looks icky... so none for me!


----------



## DisneyFairytale

You know what, I've never done that either...


----------



## stitches of laughter

Mindy5767 said:


> the turkey legs gross me out... so I've never had one... and speaking of being grossed out.... I think the tie-dye cheesecake at Pop Century looks icky... so none for me!



me too!!! i saw a picture of it, it's not all cheesecake! it's red velvet cake within the tie-dead.

ugh. so many other things to get for my credits. yum!


----------



## Feckless

DrDoofenshmirtz said:


> Buckle up, folks...this could get bumpy!
> 
> 
> 8) Those WDW Turkey Legs? They're made from people.



You have to say that in your best overacting Charlton Heston voice!!!


----------



## DisneyFairytale

I used to really say bad things about the Tarzan Tree. I thought it was quite boring, and wasting space....until I actually did it a second time, and now LOVE it. The soundtrack they play really gets to me and I get shoked up


----------



## DrDoofenshmirtz

Feckless said:


> You have to say that in your best overacting Charlton Heston voice!!!



Precisely what I was going for! Soylent turkey!


----------



## Tower

DrDoofenshmirtz said:


> 10) I like to tell my friends' kids that I'm the guy who shot Bambi's mother.


Hey! I shot first! (but missed )


----------



## Eclectic Goddess

I've been drunk at Disneyland, Disneyworld, and Universal Studios Orlando.  Not sloppy and falling down, but, yeah, I'm a total lightweight.

Up until about 5 years ago, I was fairly anti-Disney.  Then a friend convinced me to go with her to Disneyland for a park-only Nightmare Before Christmas figure release, and now I'm hooked.

I'm a vegetarian, but when in Disney, I eat bacon.


Okay, and the big one...

I like Disneyland better than Disneyworld.  No contest, hands down, in every way.  As my friend likes to say, "Walt never walked the streets of the 'world."


----------



## Jordanblackpool

As long as this stays in here, I dont mind revealing that

1) One of my favourite rides is Goofys barnstormer  Dont know why, but  its a good fun ride!

2) I dont like Disney fireworks. Its not just Disney ones, I dont like Fireworks. But the ones at Epcot...I dont get why everyone watches them and gets in position an hour before they start? 

3) I Have been drunk in Disney! 

4) As I have got older...i prefer US to Disney. This upsets alot of my family who are WDW mad


----------



## EvilQueenT

I've always loved the evil queen...when I was little you couldn't get her costume for halloween like you can now and I loved the idea of being scary but didn't want to be ugly and it just stuck that she's my villain. So now that I'm a grandmother I've enjoyed offering my granddaughter apples...which freaks her out so much she asks if it's a good apple or a sleepy apple. I get the feeling she doesn't quite trust me .


----------



## DisneyDee27

I do NOT like Duffy the bear. Not the idea of it, the backstory, or the actual bear. 
Dee


----------



## *sarah*

Whenever I am feeling homesick for WDW and wish I was there, I listen to the score from Wishes. It's some of my favorite Disney music. I've been listening to it a lot lately cause I want to go back SO bad!!!

I've brainwashed my son into loving Disney LOL. He now hates all Nick Jr shows and all we do is talk about Disney....who we want to take pics with next time, who's autographs we haven't got yet, what kind of Disney pins we want next, and so on......Dh is now outnumbered, since all we want to do is watch Disney movies and WDW is the only place we want to vacation....he's outnumbered and that is just the way I planned it bahahahah. He can't tell us no.


----------



## NMBCFangirl

Secrets, hmm? I'll bite.

In our twenties, my brother and I used to sneak in rum in Disney mugs to drink on Pirates. We accidentally enhanced the ride, as more than once someone else in our boat commented that it was so realistic that they even smelled rum!  

My family went to DLP so often in my youth that I memorized all the menus and price lists. This was handy as a teen on a budget, and if I brought a newbie friend along. The shameful part is I TRIED to memorize the menus for places our traveling companions might like for our last trip to WDW. This included the FandW kiosks. 

I had to BEG DH for our first joint Disney venture in 2008, and now he tells anyone who asks that it is the best vacation anywhere.


----------



## bonna girl

NMBCFangirl said:


> Secrets, hmm? I'll bite.
> 
> 
> 
> I had to BEG DH for our first joint Disney venture in 2008, and now he tells anyone who asks that it is the best vacation anywhere.





I had to do the same thing with my DH -


----------



## burnurcomputer

Okay here I go 

1) I haven't done tons of things at the MK, even though I am realizing that it might be my fav. park.

2) I hate AK with a passion and will be doing it on my next family trip just so my 2 small kids can be better entertained in Disney while my 2 bigger kids are bored to tears. A 1/2 day of torture and then I can go swimming at my resort.

3) I hate robots and animatronics. I have real anxiety on some rides. My kids tease me 

4) I love the Muppets and HS. I might knock my own children out of the way if I could get a pic with a Muppet.

5) My love of COP was sealed my last visit. First time to ride, quite kids, A/C....now my family will do random breakouts of "Its a great big beautiful tommorow"

6) Epcot is um, well, okay. Not my favorite but I try to be a good sport. I plan on reminding my DH of where he threw up over the side of the bridge going into World Showcase every time we go. He was a trooper and felt like major crap that day, but the sight of him tossing his cookies makes me giggle. And the fish "snacking" on his gastric contents is gross but hilarious. I think that is why God gave me 4 sons instead of daughters.

7) I might steal other people's kids after mine get older so I can do as many YES programs as I can. I had an amazing time.


----------



## DisneylandDenizen

I learn Disney choreography and minimally perform it as I watch the show or parade. Sometimes a performer sees me and gets confused look on their face as to why I know it.


----------



## justjohn29

I love reading these! So great! Mine is that I haven't seen Sleeping Beauty and now I'm obsessed with the designer doll of her.  I need to see it.  I will soon.  Also,  that I'm way too obsessed with completing this designer set.


----------



## wdwnut76

*I really, really, REALLY dislike most of the Disney princesses.

*The world globe at Illuminations is a huge bore.

*I miss the old World of Motion and Horizons at Epcot.

*The last time I went on Space Mountain, I wound up in the first aid office for two hours, vomiting frequently. (And that was even with taking Bonine so I wouldn't get sick!)

I'm sure I'll think of more! This is fun!


----------



## Lauralooneyfordisney

I have one.  My DH and I hate musicals so we have never been to any musical show at WDW.  I love the fact that the rides are empty around them during show time though.


----------



## EvilQueenT

since my kids have grown up and my 7 year old granddaughter hates fireworks the only time i'm interested in fireworks is if i happen to see them while riding a ride.


----------



## Tower

Just have a new one.
Guys are not supposed to cry, but due to DSIL's cancer, we had to postpone and tentatively cancel our DW trip that was to leave this Wednesday (booked before we found out) . 
I would never tell DW this as we both know that family comes first, but I'm dying inside! Was looking forward to this trip since we booked it in March!

One good thing was we did not tell the kids we were going at all, because of DSIL. Did not want to raise their hopes and then squash them.


----------



## DrDoofenshmirtz

Tower said:


> Just have a new one.
> Guys are not supposed to cry, but due to DSIL's cancer, we had to postpone and tentatively cancel our DW trip that was to leave this Wednesday (booked before we found out) .
> I would never tell DW this as we both know that family comes first, but I'm dying inside! Was looking forward to this trip since we booked it in March!
> 
> One good thing was we did not tell the kids we were going at all, because of DSIL. Did not want to raise their hopes and then squash them.



I am so very sorry to hear this. I hope your DSIL responds well to his treatment, and you all manage to get back on track to WDW soon.


----------



## Tower

DrDoofenshmirtz said:


> I am so very sorry to hear this. I hope your DSIL responds well to his treatment, and you all manage to get back on track to WDW soon.


Thanks DrDoofenshmirtz, but it's terminal now. It's just a waiting game and doing whatever we can to make her comfortable. At least we will have the chances to return to the world many more times in our future. (I hope)


----------



## *sarah*

Tower, I am so sorry to hear about your DSIL's prognosis. Your whole family is in my thoughts. 


New Secret from me....I HATE The Nightmare Before Christmas with a passion and it annoys me to see all the products for it on the DisneyStore website. It all just doesn't seem "Disney" to me. And then there are those dang Muppets (who I do like, just not at Disney World).....


----------



## DrDoofenshmirtz

Tower said:


> Thanks DrDoofenshmirtz, but it's terminal now. It's just a waiting game and doing whatever we can to make her comfortable. At least we will have the chances to return to the world many more times in our future. (I hope)



Wow, Tower, my heart goes out to you and your family. I've gone through this with several family members (who hasn't, right?), and I absolutely empathize with you.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I don't like Rapunzel at all  I know she is a "princess" but I hate the fact that she is now replacing Sleeping Beauty/Princess Aurora on alot of merchandise. Belle, Sleeping Beauty/Aurora and Ariel are my favourite princesses! 

I hate Snow White's Scary Adventures. It scared the hell out of me! Yes, seriously. 

I cried the first time I saw the Castle and get teary just thinking about it. 

I wish adults could get dressed up in the parks all the time. I understand why they can't but I'd love to walk around as Belle.  Hopefully we can do MNSCHP sometime in the future. 

I LOVE IASW! At Disneyland, I went on it three times back to back. No lines so I just kept going around. LOVED IT! I then proceeded to sing the song all day and people hate me... 

At Disneyland, I had a mega meltdown in the middle of the Bear Making Factory late one evening. The store was so full and you couldn't move. We were midway through making the bears, with the store full of all these little kids and I just started crying and I left.


----------



## Chicago Mo

Tower said:


> Thanks DrDoofenshmirtz, but it's terminal now. It's just a waiting game and doing whatever we can to make her comfortable. At least we will have the chances to return to the world many more times in our future. (I hope)



I am so sorry to hear this...


----------



## Missytara

My disney shameful secret is I love to go over to the GF when they have the Perfectly Princess Tea and watch the little girls all dressed in their favorite princess dresses and get introduced to Miss Rose Petal.


----------



## dgundry

My shameful Disney secret is www.disboards.com... that's right... not even my wife knows about my obsession reading all the posts here!  



P.S.  And to think, my kids believe I plan all of these great Disney trips for them! HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## nichanda

1) I'm scared of the characters.  There's something mime-ish about the characters that walk around, and it makes me want to run away.  I'm 30...  

2) I refused to try and have a baby until DH agreed to go to Disney World with me.  We've never been there together, and I wanted a trip to Disney that would be all about us.  He gave in, and we are going in Feb.  I wouldn't have budged on this one, as terrible as that sounds.

3) DH and I were in Hong Kong last fall with another couple.  I wanted to go to Disney there so badly.  The other three didn't.  Not knowing the area I didn't dare go alone, so I didn't go at all.  I was secretly mad about this for months, and I'm not 100% over it. This is a reason behind #2!

4) I'm equally as excited for the monorail as I am for any ride.

5) I feel guilty for spending a day or two at Universal, even though I really enjoy it.  I feel like I am cheating on Disney.

6) Every time I watch a "Golden Girls" rerun, I feel proud that I seen the front of the house at MGM as a kid.  I've actually caught myself bragging about this to people in recent years.

7) I always completely stop what I am doing/saying when a Disney World commercial is on TV, and just stare in awe.


----------



## DrDoofenshmirtz

nichanda said:


> 1)
> 
> 5) I feel guilty for spending a day or two at Universal, even though I really enjoy it.  I feel like I am cheating on Disney.



You do know that Disney cheats on you with millions of other visitors every year, right?   

BTW, sorry to hear about you being Disney-blocked in HK. I'd be pretty miffed, too.


----------



## padycustom

Jamie77 said:


> I've never seen Fantasia.



Same, here. I missed that during my visit.


----------



## RadicalDreamer

1) I have to watch Wishes and The Magic, The Memories and You EVERY time I'm in MK. And I cry EVERY time Walt's face pops up on the castle.

2) I've never been on The Tower of Terror 

3) I can't stand Jiminy Cricket.


----------



## Tower

RadicalDreamer said:


> 3) I can't stand Jiminy Cricket.


Awww, no conscience?
Must like the Evil Queens too!


----------



## DefLepard

I don't like any of the "All Stars" resorts


----------



## NJDiva

DefLepard said:


> I don't like any of the "All Stars" resorts



I'm with you on that! I have no intention of ever staying there even for the cheaper price. It's too far away and since I normally travel alone there are WAY too many kids there.

ok I have more to add to my list:
I really do like Hollywood Studios, I think mostly for the food
I have the Disney Channels as favorites on my cable box
When asked why I haven't done/learned something (such as why don't you learn to drive a manual transmission) my response is "cause I'm the princess and I don't wanna".....that pretty much stuns them for a few minutes


----------



## EvilQueenT

i like going with my sister, husband, granddaughter, or daughter (just me plus one of them) better than going with a group. 

my sister and i go each year for her birthday and each year i lie to my granddaughter about where i'm going so i don't hurt her feelings.

i also hate staying at the value resorts but would do it if i was desperate.

twice i've convinced my husband to agree to extending our trip (while we're on it) using less than fair tactics.

i've don't get how people can sooooo pack themselves in in front of the castle to see fireworks...doing it once (for me once in a lifetime was enough), yes, but every time they go off...no.

i only like ak because it keeps that many more people out of the parks i actually like.

i call fantasyland ankle bitter alley...hate walking through there without a stroller for protection. i avoid it as much as possible and it's been worse since toon town closed leaving them all bunched up in a small space.

i laugh a little when people walk up to restaurants like le cellier at 630pm thinking they'll get a table.

i like the new show "once upon a time"...yes i know it's not disney but i like it because so far the evil queen is winning


----------



## DefLepard

EvilQueenT said:


> i laugh a little when people walk up to restaurants like le cellier at 630pm thinking they'll get a table.



 

I Love that

Another shameful secret = when booking restaurant ressies on-line for 2 and nothing appears, book for 4 and you will get a table, when you show up, lie and say they are resting back at the resort


----------



## EvilQueenT

my granddaughter is a seasoned disney vet at the age of 7 (she'll be 8 at the end of january) and she's an adrenalin junkie only wanting to ride the mountains, tot, rnrc, and mission space. in fact, her first time riding rnrc (she just scrapped to be tall enough this past august) she rode it all the way through not holding on while sitting in the back. i give you this background because my shameful secret is that i rode tot once back in the 90s and hated it so i won't ride it again BUT i went on a trip with just myself and my granddaughter so i lied to the cm's and said she was 8 so she could ride tot alone. i walked her to the seat and met her where she got off but i lied at disney and abandoned my only grandchild to ride alone...shameful i know lol. it was her big bragging point when we got home how she rode it alone because i was chicken.


----------



## North of Mouse

I love Eeyore as much as my 15 yr. old granddaughter  - and my DH loves to show a video of me meeting with him with my mile wide smile!! Also a note to CandleOnTheWater - wait till your cute little son is old enough to love Winnie the Pooh and your hate for him will turn to love!!!!!!!! I guarantee it!


----------



## nichanda

I've spent the good part of many days watching YouTube videos of everything Disney World.  From walking around the parks to actual rides.  It helps me get my Disney fix.


----------



## EvilQueenT

our family is the type that pulls practical jokes on each other so whenever someone new goes with us we always tell them the rabbits and ducks around the parks are mechanical and that their eyes are cameras used by cm's to keep an eye on everyone's behavior. it's amazing how much self control a 5 y/o can have when they think disney is watching their every move.

my daughter (now 22) had a gap between disney visits from age 6 until about 15. so when we took her at 15 there wasn't a lot she remembered from her trip at age 6. we told her that IASM was the only indoor water flume ride which is what made it unique to disney. we told her the drop at the end was bigger than the one on splash mountain (which we'd just rode). you should have seen her reaction when we got to the end of IASM ...totally hysterical (for the rest of us at least).


----------



## Tower

Just got back from 'The World' on Thursday after our best week ever visiting Mickey! I spent about 1/2 hour per day (Thanks WDW for finally providing free wifi!) on email and keeping contact with work. DW thought it was a bit much of work, but I spend a lot more time on here and on other Disney sites while home than I spent time working while at WDW! I guess you could say though that I'm a Disney Addict! (and I think DW has figured that out!)


----------



## kimbo0569

DefLepard said:


> I don't like any of the "All Stars" resorts



Me neither.  We prefer the moderates and would rather wait til we can stay where we want and enjoy the vacation all the way around.


----------



## LoveLIlTT

occasionally will order from the kids menu......


----------



## metalis4ever

I feel wicked guilty but I can't stand Goofy


----------



## Tower

metalis4ever said:


> I feel wicked guilty but I can't stand Goofy


Well Garsh! Maybe we shouldn't tell him that!


----------



## Liz&Griff'smom

My husband and I took a trip to WDW without the kids two years ago and told them that we were going to Charleston.

I cry when Tinkerbell flies from the castle during Wishes.

I do not like visiting Hollywood Studios. I have tried it four times and never enjoyed myself.


----------



## kgoodb00

indians3452 said:


> I dont tell my guy friends I'm a disney fanatic. I just feel weird about it. God I love disney though.



This is exactly how I feel too!


----------



## Koivu

Im 20 and collect Disney Plushes. Im not ashamed. But i dont go around flaunting it. Haha


----------



## ashenbiez

this is so fun to read! I love how we all have our dirty little disney secrets

here's mine 

1 - face characters scare the bejeezus out of me. we ran into Mulan in Epcot 2 years ago and I wanted to run away crying. Saw Mary Poppins and the penguins at MGM last year and was only okay because of the Penguins.
2 - i cannot call it Hollywood Studios... it always has been, always will be MGM to me
3 - it would be the happiest day of my life if there were NO parades or fireworks at MK on a day I was there. although, that's when I hit all the fantasyland rides, so maybe not 
4 - i look forward to napping in resort hammocks almost as much as going to the parks.
5 - if my fiance did not like disney as much as he does, i might have said "no" to his proposal!!! would have been a deal breaker


----------



## snitchesandmice

Not really a secret, but I refuse to ride Splash Mountain. I loved song of the south when I was little and hate that I can't enjoy the show element of the ride, but the thought of that drop scares the living daylights out of me. 

Also, I still pout about 20k under the sea and Mr. Toad's wild ride to this day.


----------



## Chuckers

snitchesandmice said:


> Not really a secret, but I refuse to ride Splash Mountain. I loved song of the south when I was little and hate that I can't enjoy the show element of the ride, but the thought of that drop scares the living daylights out of me.
> 
> Also, I still pout about 20k under the sea and Mr. Toad's wild ride to this day.



Mr. Toad's Wild Ride is still at Disneyland!


----------



## courtneydisney

I admit, I get teary eyed when watching poignant Disney moments in movies, and when walking down Main Street for the first time that trip.

When my 3 year old niece saw the castle for the first time, I almost lost it.

Magic makes me verklempt.


----------



## Chuckers

I may have posted this a while ago...

I cry during the fireworks (MK Wishes),  at the end of Fatasmic (Disneyland's version only), and DCA's World of Color.


----------



## metalis4ever

I fight back the tears while watching IllumiNations....nothing like seeing a 6'4 230 lb dude in Metal shirts whimper over a fireworks show....


----------



## JeanetteK

bumping so I can find my place - these are so funny.
(left off on pg. 58)


----------



## EsmeCullen

- I did not like Animal Kingdom that much. Skipping it this year.
- I HATE Winnie the Pooh.
- Captain EO scared me as a kid.
- I loved the Figment ride as a kid, and I still do (and I am 30). I LOVE Figment!!!! *sings* imaaaaagination imaaaaagination!
- My favorite Disney movie of all time is Aladdin! I have loved it since the day it came out. I must admit, I cried when I met him and Jasmine at WDW last year because it was my first time "meeting" them. I was 29. Am I weird??


----------



## Tower

metalis4ever said:


> I fight back the tears while watching IllumiNations....nothing like seeing a 6'4 230 lb dude in Metal shirts whimper over a fireworks show....


I hear ya dude! 6'5", 250 lb giant (gentle giant) here and I teared up 2 weeks ago watching wishes!


----------



## disney212

DH and I (early 40's) love dressing up and trick or treating at MNSSHP!  We are not huge candy freaks but it makes us feel like kids again!  We hit every line!


----------



## hauntedmansionmom17

Trixie19 said:


> I want to throw things at, kick and trip people who do NOT sit down for fireworks in the MK especially if we are around the hub or down Main Street USA. They are up in the AIR PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!!! You will NOT see them ANY BETTER than you would sitting down. (and you block it for little kids!!!)



This!


----------



## DefLepard

hauntedmansionmom17 said:


> This!



^ I concur


----------



## Friendly Frog

I really don't like the value resorts. I think the icons at Pop are the worse and super ugly. I still choose that resort because I just can't justify the price difference for moderate since I am just sleeping in a room. ( I am there for the park.) Pop is my favorite value because of the lake area.

I can't stand to go into a swimming pool if there is a kid in a swim diaper. ( Or a place like Disney where I know there has been many.) Especially now that I have read that chlorine does not kill/sanitize a lot of stuff that could be transmitted from a diaper.


----------



## Midnyghtchilde

I like this thread! Mostly cuz I share lots of the same "secrets" 

-> I tear up at the fireworks shows
-> I tear up seeing main street the first time, or just walking into MK for the first time of a trip
-> I tear up when I have to leave, especially on the ME (I am calling it the not-so-magical-express on the way home!) when the video starts playing and Mickey says goodbye!
-> I always want to be at the front for night time parades so I can both interact with characters and get pictures...but am not so mean as to block little kids, so I wind up in the back instead. 
-> I've never ridden Kali River Rapids, I am never in the mood to get completed soaked and always wimp out!


----------



## Midnyghtchilde

Koivu said:


> Im 20 and collect Disney Plushes. Im not ashamed. But i dont go around flaunting it. Haha



I'm 27 and I have a ton of plushies. I don't consider this a "shameful" secret, just a secret 

I usually opt for a plushie for a sourvenir - this last trip was the first time I didn't get one! And only because I didn't find any I *really* liked!


----------



## Mr Toad was Framed

snitchesandmice said:


> Also, I still pout about 20k under the sea and Mr. Toad's wild ride to this day.



you tell em!


----------



## gunit12210

loves HM & I pretend I do also 

That I usually don't explore other vacation options when I know corporate greed has transformed WDW & the like ... maybe it is the "layaway" ease or the hope I won't leave with a wound as big in my wallet


----------



## Swissdog2010

gunit12210 said:


> loves HM & I pretend I do also
> 
> That I usually don't explore other vacation options when I know corporate greed has transformed WDW & the like ... maybe it is the "layaway" ease or the hope I won't leave with a wound as big in my wallet





A quote from Walt Disney,and please evaluate his words with the current situations for yourselves: 

"Disneyland is a work of love. We didn't go into Disneyland just with the idea of making money."


Yup, and that's why the company was constantly in debt until Mary Poppins came out and they made enough money to pay off Bank of America once and for all.  It's why Roy Disney spent his professional life running around trying to secure money for Walt's dreams.  I love the man but every dreamer needs someone to hold their feet on the ground long enough to keep from going broke.  Ask yourself where the next attraction is coming from, or that 5th park everyone is yammering for.  Or the money to invest in new movies, shows, etc. Or how about the R&D that gave you the laugh floor, turtle talk with crush or the free walking animitronic dinosaur.  If this is all too much for you, I'm sure DisneyKremlin is just around the corner.


----------



## gunit12210

Sorry my secret (of Disney not being what it once was) isn't okay with you. Still love it, just loved it more before the prices were jacked, the food EPICALLY declined, & the overall product has clearly suffered. 

PS...Nice way to sneak in the Kremlin reference, goes well with that avatar, although not all that current


----------



## Nyrina4life

I've never been to Animal Kingdom, but I've paid for my family to go. 

I love Epcot more than the Magic Kingdom . . . I know, I'm strange! The park is a nice relax me, wind me down experience.


----------



## dhorner233

Swissdog2010 said:


> "Disneyland is a work of love. We didn't go into Disneyland just with the idea of making money."
> 
> Yup, and that's why the company was constantly in debt until Mary Poppins came out and they made enough money to pay off Bank of America once and for all.  It's why Roy Disney spent his professional life running around trying to secure money for Walt's dreams.  I love the man but every dreamer needs someone to hold their feet on the ground long enough to keep from going broke.  Ask yourself where the next attraction is coming from, or that 5th park everyone is yammering for.  Or the money to invest in new movies, shows, etc. Or how about the R&D that gave you the laugh floor, turtle talk with crush or the free walking animitronic dinosaur.  If this is all too much for you, I'm sure DisneyKremlin is just around the corner.



Speaking of shameful secrets; I guess you know that Walt had to declare bankruptcy once. He was always having a hard time keeping enough money to keep his dreams going.


----------



## Thumper_Man

My shameful secret.  I wish Disney had more thrill rides.  Yes I know they have some, but not enough to fulfill the thrill seeker in me.  For this reason, DHS is my favorite park.  They have RnRC and ToT.  BTMRR & Space Mountain are just ok to me.  Expedition Everest is fun, but not as much fun to me as RnRC is.


----------



## klineyqueen

I never rode on Kali River Rapids 

I don't like Animal Kingdom very much - I always feel claustrophobic at that park. 

I tear up over Disney commercials. 

I don't like lights, motor, action stunt show.


----------



## shell8558

I think Animal Kingdom is a waste of time- can't stand it!!!
I dont like Illuminations.
If I ever ride the tea cups again, it will be too soon. Worst ride ever!


----------



## bababear_50

I'd rather eat a Dole Whip for breakfast than eat at any TS restaurant in Disney World.


Hugs Mel


----------



## Tower

shell8558 said:


> I think Animal Kingdom is a waste of time- can't stand it!!!
> I dont like Illuminations.
> If I ever ride the tea cups again, it will be too soon. Worst ride ever!


Went to Animal Kingdom for the first time 3 weeks ago. Wow! What an Amazing Park! The kids learned so much! We can't wait to go back.
While I'm not a fan of the tea cups (Mad Hatter's Ride), there are several that I would classify as the 'worst ride ever'. But those are not even at any Disney Parks.

One more secret is that I have Daddy's 'Business Trip' in one of my tickers. Well, as much as I'm writing it off as a business trip to attend a conference, I'm going to at least one park to enjoy all by myself. A selfish day to enjoy a frozen banana (Disney tradition for me) and following more adult themes while there.
Can't wait!


----------



## SgtClaymore

I never got a chance to go on splash mountain!


----------



## stasijane

My favorite thing to do at the parks is to drink.....dont tell my mother.


----------



## JennyWren

Jeez...let's see...I really don't care for the fireworks shows, we usually watch Illuminations at least once because it's a highlight for DH, but I would be perfectly okay skipping it.  

I pretend to be interested in non-Disney vacations, while secretly plotting ways to convince DH into Disney.

I really, really like the Jungle Cruise.

I'm also not very big on the AK, I think the money would of been better spent on something else, but DS likes it so I go...

I mourn the loss of Toontown, it was one of my favorite things.  I actually spent a bit of money buying props were taken out of it and I have them in the corner of my living room...

That is probably enough of my deep, dark secrets for now.


----------



## jasper1428

funinwdw said:


> Ok, I've been reading the boards for awhile, but finally decided to become part of it just to post on this one So here are my secrets
> 1-totally agree the whole tink comments
> 2-I have never tried a dole whip but strongly considering it after all the hype
> 3- I plan on printing all the disney secrets and looking at ALL of them on our next trip
> 5- I find that the best part of disney is experiencing the restaurants and food
> 8- Cant stand it when people use the walk away to have a family meeting! Is it that hard to walk over to the side?
> 9- I think those backpacks with the leash on it, that parents put on their kids is cruel but funny at the same time.
> 10- Last but not least, I spend WAY too much time on these boards, but totally grateful for all the info i've found





I so totally agree with this post
would also like to add my $0.02 on the adults only day -
I also hate the stroller moms/dads that use them as a lethal weapon.
I have only been to WDW once before and DH has never been and I'm sooo afraid he won't get it 

I think that's it for now


----------



## jasper1428

just thought of another one
since booking my trip to WDW I have become addicted to DIS and planning


----------



## thestevied

Totally agee with everyone that says food is a huge part of the WDW trip.  We plan our days in the park around what dinners we have booked up in specific restaurants!


----------



## mendota

Spending months planning the trip is half the fun for me


----------



## KingK12

I kinda have a thing for Snow White! LOL


----------



## jog58

I kind of have a thing for Jack Skellington. I am little weirded out by this  LOL


----------



## Tower

mendota said:


> Spending months planning the trip is half the fun for me


Gotta agree with this! DW does not touch the reservations for Disney. I look after all ADR's, accomodations, flights etc., and after consulting with her, I do the booking. Ultimately I'm the one paying for it anyway, so I do the work for it too. DW has agreed with 'most' of my choices.


----------



## dhorner233

mendota said:


> Spending months planning the trip is half the fun for me



Me too!  I know what I'm going to eat each day I'm in DW months before I get there!

Savor the anticipation!!!! There is a great book called The Tao of Pooh by Benjamin Hoffmann where Pooh explains this. He says The Best Moment is the moment right before the honey hits your tongue!!


----------



## kimbo0569

definately love the planning part of it.  for the most part, dh leaves all the vacation planning to me, no matter where we go.  However, he knows that Disney is MY baby.   I do try and get his input on dining choices.   The only thing he says is a MUST do for him is O'Hana.


----------



## brobrosmom

Mine is not really a shameful secret but more that others make me *feel* that my love for Disney is a shameful secret. I've stopped telling family, friends, and coworkers when I've planned a Disney trip. And on our last trip in January DH and I purchased a DVC and the only ones who know are my fellow disers! I just had to share with someone!


----------



## BearcatsFan

My shameful secret?  I was afraid to ride Space Mountain ... until last year ... when I was 38.    After surviving  , I rode TOT just to reinforce the fact that yes indeed, I was a grown-up and that I could handle these things.


----------



## ratlenhum

When I pack, I over pack and we are usually stuffed to the gills in our suitcases despite trying to leave room for the too many souvenirs we buy!

I bring nice clothes for the most part, nice shorts and a few nice shirts for when we go to TS for dinner. But....my shameful secret is, I pack our oldest, ugliest, most worn out underwear and I bring tshirts that may have a small hole or stain on it. This way, if we need to make room in the suitcase, I can throw out a few t shirts or some underwear if I have to so I have room for new stuff!


----------



## brobrosmom

ratlenhum said:


> When I pack, I over pack and we are usually stuffed to the gills in our suitcases despite trying to leave room for the too many souvenirs we buy!
> 
> I bring nice clothes for the most part, nice shorts and a few nice shirts for when we go to TS for dinner. But....my shameful secret is, I pack our oldest, ugliest, most worn out underwear and I bring tshirts that may have a small hole or stain on it. This way, if we need to make room in the suitcase, I can throw out a few t shirts or some underwear if I have to so I have room for new stuff!



That made me LOL for real!


----------



## disbabyndaddy

metalis4ever said:


> I feel wicked guilty but I can't stand Goofy



Oh, my gosh...we can't STAND Goofy either!! But that's really no secret ~ we don't hide it.


----------



## Emma1987

I'm a complete Disney fanatic, but there are a lot of things I don't like! Who likes everything to be perfect anyway??


I hate all Disney parades....but again, love the fact that so many people to like them so I get to ride the rides with less crowds!

I don't like the Festival of the Lion King

I absolutely love Fantasmic and if I could see it every night. I would! lol

I've never been in the Presidents Hall

I've never stayed on site (which a lot of people here on the board seem to do)

I HATE It's A Small World with a passion!!!


----------



## hellofolks

My husband and I don't like Animal Kingdom. We do like EE, though.


----------



## Swissdog2010

I buried Jimmy Hoffa next to the main entrance sign were Rt536 enters WDW.  If you don't believe me just take a look at where I'm from.


----------



## Couchy

I am on the DIS at some point most days ( even if its just 5 min)

I am constantly plotting when I can go back

DH and I spend $$ on alcohol than food ( not too hard since 1 drink can cost more than a meal )

I cry when it's time to go back to the "real world"


----------



## Brit_Jude

I can't stand Yehaa Bob Jackson who performs in the lounge at Port Orleans Riverside.  While the piano playing is good I think he screeches and makes an awful noise.  So many people like him and recomended catching his show to me but Hubby and I just can't understand why.


----------



## Carnator

My shameful secret?

Devine at AK... scares the fool out of me!!!


----------



## disneyfanatic485

The Poly is my favorite Disney Resort


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

disneyfanatic485 said:


> The Poly is my favorite Disney Resort



Sooooo not shameful!!!!!





I listen to DTunes almost every night when I go to bed.  Definitely wouldn't let that one slip in casual conversation.


----------



## Rockislander

This is fun 

It's been a while since I've been to a Disney park, so for the moment my "shameful" Disney secrets are...

1) Tigger annoys the bejesus outta me. 
2) I've never seen Dumbo, but the song, "Baby Mine" makes me cry every time I hear it. 
3) I've also never seen: Bambi, Lilo & Stitch, 101 Dalmatians, Mulan, Tarzan, Hunchback of Notre Dame, whatever movie it is with princess Tiana. 
4) I've spent a RIDICULOUS amount of time planning for and obsessing (in a good way!) about our upcoming trip. 
5) I have no interest in seeing AK, HS, or Fantasmic.


----------



## DisneyCrazyMomma

brobrosmom said:


> Mine is not really a shameful secret but more that others make me *feel* that my love for Disney is a shameful secret. I've stopped telling family, friends, and coworkers when I've planned a Disney trip. And on our last trip in January DH and I purchased a DVC and the only ones who know are my fellow disers! I just had to share with someone!



I relate! We are not DVC owners but I don't talk much about Disney outside my house... nobody seems to "get it" - even those people I know who claim to love Disney. Ummm, not on my level, you don't. Not if you don't know what a Dole Whip is or have no clue about half the restaurants!


----------



## DisneyCrazyMomma

I have yet to watch a Disney movie where I didn't tear up at some point. I can't watch Toy Story 3.. I sob like a baby at the beginning AND the end! I cry when Sully comes in at the end of MI and Boo says "Kitty!" And the three times I've seen the ads for Chimpanzee, yep, you guessed it!


----------



## iheartmickey1111

My turn!
- I *CRY* when I get to the airport and see the first Magical Express people waiting for me. No, not a little tear,but a cry that makes people ask "oh, honey, is everything ok?"
- I prefer solo trips (no one else I know can handle being AT the park open to close for each and every day of the trip). I got on Carousel of Progress last trip because I hadn't done it before, I was angry that I was "wasting" time in it.
- I haven't see most Disney movies
- I have Mickey in EVERY.SINGLE.ROOM. of my house. And on my car. And my KitchenAid mixer. I getting embarrassed to let people come over.
- I think HS is a waste of time except for ToT and Rockin Roller coaster.


----------



## iheartmickey1111

Mindy5767 said:


> the turkey legs gross me out... so I've never had one... and speaking of being grossed out.... I think the tie-dye cheesecake at Pop Century looks icky... so none for me!



It's amazing! Staying at CBR this time, but making a journey over to Pop to get my hands on some!


----------



## CamoMama

Ooh, this is fun!

1. I think Duffy the Disney Bear is the stupidest character ever and rush past whenever we see him at a Disney resort to avoid being drawn in.

2. I hate Soarin'. I've ridden it both at WDW and DLR mulyiple times, and I just hate it. I'm mildly afraid of heights, and whenever the gondola swoops forward I feel like I'm going to lose my lunch. I love Everest, Rock N' Roller Coaster, hell, all the other coasters and rides with drops, including Tower of Terror. The fact that my feet are hanging out over nothing and the seat doesn't seem to be quite big enough to support my legs to the knees just makes me uncomfortable. I ride it every time I go though, because my family loves it and I hope each time I'll get over it, but I don't.


----------



## DanPadavona

Not sure how shameful this is. Years ago I set up my camcorder on the resort monorail and videotaped 3 full round trips. Just so I could have the videotape at home to watch and make me think I was on the monorail, resort hopping. 

It's a cool video, but somehow it doesn't replace the real thing?


----------



## DisneyCrazyMomma

DanPadavona said:


> Not sure how shameful this is. Years ago I set up my camcorder on the resort monorail and videotaped 3 full round trips. Just so I could have the videotape at home to watch and make me think I was on the monorail, resort hopping.
> 
> It's a cool video, but somehow it doesn't replace the real thing?



Not shameful.... I'd love to see it! Gotta keep the magic alive between trips, right?


----------



## puertorican00676

My disney dirtiest little secret is that I put subsonic radio to listen to the wonderfull park music and rides when I get out of work and also on the weekends at home. Also can't stop telling people how much I like Disney, they always ask why I keep going back! jajaja they just don't get it, it's magical! by the way, DH slept thru american adventure theater, had to wake him up at the end while my brother was almost crying excited about the performance!


----------



## EsmeCullen

I cry whenever I hear "One Little Spark". It just brings back sooo many memories


----------



## com_op_2000

OP, thanks for creating this thread and congrats on it still running for four years!


----------



## Mindy5767

puertorican00676 said:


> My disney dirtiest little secret is that I put subsonic radio to listen to the wonderfull park music and rides when I get out of work and also on the weekends at home. Also can't stop telling people how much I like Disney, they always ask why I keep going back! jajaja they just don't get it, it's magical! by the way, DH slept thru american adventure theater, had to wake him up at the end while my brother was almost crying excited about the performance!



WHAT is subsonic radio and HOW do I get to it?  Is this a web accessible radio station?  I don't have sirrius satellite radio or anything special.


----------



## dhorner233

Mindy5767 said:


> WHAT is subsonic radio and HOW do I get to it?  Is this a web accessible radio station?  I don't have sirrius satellite radio or anything special.



This is my favorite Disney radio station: 

http://www.wdwinfo.com/disradio/

It's free. There are several other stations. I wish I could get them in my car!!!!

I can relate to the people on here who can't talk to people about how much we LOVE  Disney. They just don't understand. If they knew how much money I spent on Disney they would really think I was nuts. Thank goodness for these boards where I can find other people who share my passion!


----------



## MissAshley85

My secret is: 
I collect so much Disney Princess merchandise, the amount of merchandise I own is getting ridiculous, I don't mean the dolls or collectibles. I mean stuff like this:

Plastic Drinking Cups
Band-aids
Sacks from gifts I've received
Pens/Pencils/Stationary
Ribbons
DVDs
Flashlight
T-Shirts/Sweatshirts
And I'm sure I have other stuff around the house too! 

Also:
I have think the movie Dinosaur is really good, I'm sad it doesn't get as much love as some of the other movies do.


----------



## dontthrowsand

1. I have never had a dole whip
2. My favorite ride is it's a small world
3. I once stood in line for the roger rabbit car toon spin for 2 hours when it broke down. Second favorite ride and sad it is only Cali and Tokyo 
4. I am freaked out by tower of terror because a CM once (playing their part) too creepily asked if I was ready for a shock. To this day I refuse to ride it.
5. I squeelled with joy over the fact there would be a beauty and the beast restaurant. I am sad it won't be ready for my visit. Probably my favorite Disney movie.
6. My favorite memory as a child is squeezing minie's nose when she bent down to hug me. I love that picture to death.
7. I secretly hate Ariel because of her perfume she wore once when I was a child.
8. I have never rode on dumbo.


----------



## Bonniec

> I pretend to be interested in non-Disney vacations, while secretly plotting ways to convince DH into Disney.



Lol


----------



## BelleBriarRose

.....I have never been to Disney.  I'm saving up so I can change that, but what's a girl to do when Disney Store offers 25% off for its anniversary?


----------



## Heva2015

I have never seen the Walt statue in person...I have been to MK many, many times.


----------



## EvilQueenT

i convince out of state family members to do disney rather than come to visit us (2.5 hrs north of wdw) so that i don't have to kill myself trying to entertain them in our small town and it gives me an excuse to make another trip to wdw.


----------



## KYfriedPanda

EvilQueenT said:


> i convince out of state family members to do disney rather than come to visit us (2.5 hrs north of wdw) so that i don't have to kill myself trying to entertain them in our small town and it gives me an excuse to make another trip to wdw.



Take no shame in that! That's a great idea!


----------



## EvilQueenT

lol good but honestly can often be for selfish reasons. to long with some of my family and i'd REALLY turn into the evil queen...plus when i know they're on the dining plan i often tell them to go ahead and book just their family unit (for that quality bonding time or when they their trip more last minute i say it's so they can make sure they get an adr) but it's really so i can take off and do what i want for a while or eat somewhere i like but they're not interested in lol...a girl needs a break sometimes. oh...and for the next relative coming down i booked at a different resort because i'm pretty sure i'd have to kill my brother in law the hypochondriac (he complains extra to me because i'm a nurse practitioner) or my niece...she's one of those kids who has never been told "no" and we all know what that's like to be around after a long june day at the theme parks.


----------



## carverebain

I have never rode space mountain or big thunder mountain or splash mountain. I was too young and too scared to ride all of those. 
As a kid I misbehaved so badly my mom carried me out of the MK kicking and screaming.


----------



## nic100308

My father wanted to buy a timeshare for the entire family to share; I convinced him to become a DVC member so that I wouldn't have to go on vacation anywhere else.


----------



## Denise85

I just feel weird about it. God I love disney though.


----------



## gis

I'll bite..

I love the CoP and actually hum the tune randomly when I'm happy.  (I'll even do the "Now is the time" version)

I also really enjoyed the Take Flight attraction (it's gone).

I wear a Horizons and The Land shirts to work on a semi-regular basis.

I spent about 3 months going through every single one of Disney Animation's 51 movies and watching every single one of them.. I can name them all, I can name most songs from each one of them, and probably at least a couple of voice talents as well.  

I love when the Fortuosity song comes up on Main Street


----------



## phinz

I have a hard time deciding between the Outer Banks and Disney. The Outer Banks won out last year. Instead of a week in a Club Level, Theme Park View room at the Poly, we rented a 5-bedroom, 7 bath house just across the road from the pier for two weeks. We're debating if we're going to do that again this year.


----------



## Stupeo

I ALWAYS get there super early

I cannot help it

I love disney


----------



## Tower

Stupeo said:


> I cannot help it
> 
> I love disney


I think that's why we're all here!


----------



## Mindy5767

phinz said:


> I have a hard time deciding between the Outer Banks and Disney. The Outer Banks won out last year. Instead of a week in a Club Level, Theme Park View room at the Poly, we rented a 5-bedroom, 7 bath house just across the road from the pier for two weeks. We're debating if we're going to do that again this year.



oh my!!!  I chose both last year.  We stayed for a week at Currituck Club in Corolla in a 4 bedroom, 3 bath house with a hot tub.  A week was enough.  There isn't a whole lot to do in Corolla, but if you stay in Duck, at least there is shopping and Restaurants.  That was in July.  In August I did 12 days at WDW with 5 nights at Yacht Club and the rest at Saratoga Springs Resort.  I think if I do a beach this year, it'll be a Florida beach...maybe Cocoa or Vero.  I could even go to Indiatlantic for the day.  We'll see.  Our next trip is at the end of June.  We're staying 3 nights at Old Key West for us (for our 26th anniversary) and 2 nights at Pop Century by request for my DD's 10th birthday.


----------



## annieb727

EvilQueenT said:


> i convince out of state family members to do disney rather than come to visit us (2.5 hrs north of wdw) so that i don't have to kill myself trying to entertain them in our small town and it gives me an excuse to make another trip to wdw.



that is just pure brilliance


----------



## annieb727

I schemed and plotted in order to get my solo WDW trip (thankfully dh doesn't visit any of these boards)...convinced a couple of friends to come with me to WDW knowing they would drop out. Told dh we already paid for the room (I paid for it) -- him thinking they paid part. But regardless it's paid for...so I am going regardless. How bad is that? LOL  I mean, I DID give up a solo weekend at the beach to be able to go.

Oh...and my friend suggested taking the kids with me to WDW...NO THANK YOU...this is for ME!

I have a tinkerbell obsession but haven't seen any of the tinkerbell movies other than Peter Pan.


----------



## Mindy5767

annieb727 said:


> Originally Posted by EvilQueenT View Post
> i convince out of state family members to do disney rather than come to visit us (2.5 hrs north of wdw) so that i don't have to kill myself trying to entertain them in our small town and it gives me an excuse to make another trip to wdw.






annieb727 said:


> that is just pure brilliance



I did one better... my son is conveniently going to college 90 minutes from WDW in Melbourne at Florida Institute of Technology.  "Oh dear son, you don't have to bother to pack up and visit home... we'll come to you"....


----------



## ramsfootball92

We never visited Toontown...Of course, now I feel as if I missed out on something but what can you do


----------



## ShhhQ

My friends and family think its sad that I have no one to ride with... but the best times that I have had at Disney is when I was alone.


----------



## aVASTGrl

My shameful Disney secret? I'm seriously considering uprooting my life and moving to Orlando to be closer to the parks. Although, I'm single with no kids, so I guess it wouldn't be THAT difficult, right???


----------



## JennyWren

aVASTGrl said:


> My shameful Disney secret? I'm seriously considering uprooting my life and moving to Orlando to be closer to the parks. Although, I'm single with no kids, so I guess it wouldn't be THAT difficult, right???



Then it should be fairly easy, I say go for it


----------



## beachphotog

aVASTGrl said:


> My shameful Disney secret? I'm seriously considering uprooting my life and moving to Orlando to be closer to the parks. Although, I'm single with no kids, so I guess it wouldn't be THAT difficult, right???



I think about doing that all the time!!

My shameful secret is that I have never been on Snow White's Adventure... guess I won't ever, now.


----------



## Needafix

Being addicted to this thread is my new shameful secret.

My old shameful secrets:
I like disney better without my kids (am I really not going to get flamed for that?)

I can't sleep my first night there.  I keep looking out the window and often finally walk around before dawn and watch the sun come up.

I have to start EVERY trip by going to the Poly to smell the lobby, then ride the monorail to MK.

Sometimes I don't feel the magic right away and it makes me very sad.

I miss Tapestry of Nations more than anything.

I'm concerned my feelings for BF will change when I finally get him there and what if he doesn't enjoy it.


----------



## Southern Voice

[1


----------



## annieb727

Southern Voice said:


> No trip to WDW has ever come and gone without me contemplating the same thing!   However, it doesn't take long for reality to catch up with me!   My job (back home!) affords me the opportunity to travel to Disney so I guess I'm in it for the long haul!  However, retirement in Orlando IS definitely in my plans!



I am currently working on my Master's in Counseling. We live in South Carolina right now, but when figuring out what all I need to do I have been comparing the licensure requirements between SC and FL...seriously talking about moving there when I finish my Master's...I'm actually eyeing a school in FL to get my PsyD at...


----------



## AmberHeartsDisney

aVASTGrl said:


> My shameful Disney secret? I'm seriously considering uprooting my life and moving to Orlando to be closer to the parks. Although, I'm single with no kids, so I guess it wouldn't be THAT difficult, right???



It is VERY temping..... I think about it often. But i'm so scared it will lose its magic.


----------



## Emma1987

I think it would lose the magic if you went every week. well that's my opinion. 


_Posted  from Disney Forums  Reader  for  Android_


----------



## aVASTGrl

AmberHeartsDisney said:


> It is VERY temping..... I think about it often. But i'm so scared it will lose its magic.



Yes, I worry about that too. But I have family friends who retired and moved to Orlando years ago...they are at WDW about 3-5 times a week, and their enthusiasm certainly has not flagged!!!  It probably just depends on your personality I guess.  I wish there was a way for me to do a trial run, like a few months down there just to see.  When I win that lottery!!


----------



## Mauldita

annieb727 said:


> I am currently working on my Master's in Counseling. We live in South Carolina right now, but when figuring out what all I need to do I have been comparing the licensure requirements between SC and FL...seriously talking about moving there when I finish my Master's...I'm actually eyeing a school in FL to get my PsyD at...



I am in sc and will be going to Coronado Springs for three glorious nights next week too!  Hope you have a great trip!!


----------



## Kindigo

My dirty lil Disney secret is that when I was a teenager, I actually had a panic attack on the Alien Escape ride in Tomorrowland.  I was -terrified-.  Thankfully I was with my dad who helped calm me down and get me off the ride.

And my honeymoon/1st anniversary wedding trip, my husband and I had a huge but quiet argument on the bus back from Downtown Disney to the Pop Century Resort.  >.<


----------



## MrsMears

metalis4ever said:


> I fight back the tears while watching IllumiNations....nothing like seeing a 6'4 230 lb dude in Metal shirts whimper over a fireworks show....



You and my husband could be twins


----------



## weezyree

Read a lot about rope drops on here...what are they??


----------



## Indianadisneyfan

weezyree said:


> Read a lot about rope drops on here...what are they??



It's when they officially open the park for the day.


----------



## mom2tah

I used some of my retirement money to go on our last trip.  I figured that my kids are only young once, who needs to retire


----------



## AllSpark

I LOVE Disney's smoked turkey legs! So much that I searched all over for them at my visit to Disneyland Paris last year but couldn't find any 

I always get teary when seeing MK's Wishes 

While I full out cry when ever seeing IllumiNation 

I love hunting for autographs even though I have most of them already


----------



## DisneytheKid

jeanigor said:


> I don't like to watch Magic Kingdom parades. But I am glad most everyone else does.



So true!


----------



## DisneytheKid

BTW.. Great thread!!!


----------



## DisneyPrideBaby

- The last time I was at WDW I cried on the carousal bc I started thinking about my childhood and how it tied in with the reason why Uncle Walt wanted a carousal at Disneyland.
-  I always have to fight back tears when I see the statue of Uncle Walt and Mickey.
- My adult friend and I line up 2 hours before the parades start so we can be first row and get the CMs attention. 
- One time Cinderella told me she remembered me from the first parade. Yes, we attend both parades and she told me this from her carriage. It was the happiest moment of my life!


----------



## TavieP

Awesome thread.

I think my biggest is the time I secretly took my secret boyfriend (well, he was a secret from my parents because he was MUCH older and they would not have approved) on a trip to WDW with me and told my mom I was going with a girl friend. All the photos from that trip are marked "Viewable by me only" on Flickr. Hee hee. (Not because they're NSFW, just because I don't want anyone to know I went with him.)

 It was my only time going with a boyfriend to WDW (so far - my current BF shows no inclination to go, though) and it was a very different, much more "adult-feeling" trip.

Other than that:

I've never seen "Home on the Range" or "Treasure Planet".

Hm, I shouldn't participate in this thread - these boards are crawlable by Google and I'm using my real name!


----------



## Summer Daydream

I know I'm supposed to love all things Disney, but I absolutely hate the Country Bears Jamboree.  I just can't take it!   I also am not a fan of the parades either.


----------



## PlutoPatrol

I have just read a book about a Disneyphile and his recommendations (some of which I do not agree with) but it is interesting. The title is "The Dark Side of Disney"


----------



## Cruise

Mine is that I've only been the the parks once each.    Disney World, Epcot, Animal Kingdom, Disneyland, Disneyland Paris.  I love Disney cruises, love the Disney movies.. own most of them on dvd, have some stuffed Disney characters, Disney clothes, and love all the wonder and magic that is Disney...but just not that big on the parks.  Just not a parks person, I guess.  Or maybe I just haven't done them right.


----------



## Suelala

My next trip is in November...and I am already thinking about how sad I will be when it's over. I deserve to be ashamed!


----------



## Silock

When exiting Mission: SPACE, I pretend its the end of the movie Armageddon, and I just saved the world.


----------



## Tess'smom

Well,

I can't stand the look of the turkey legs.

I am scared to death that someone will drop a camera or phone and hit me in the head in Space Mountain.  Strange right?

I watch the "street players" at HS over and over.  I never get tired of their routines.


----------



## mzalicia

My Shameful Disney secret is that I do not like the Electrical Parade, especially the music.


----------



## luvthemouse71

I always spend way too much on souvenirs and food. Every trip I claim I'm going to cut down, but I never do.. at least I pay cash or use a gift card.

I sometimes enjoy watching people get turned away from a TS restaurant because they don't have an ADR. It's mean of me, I know. These are adult, BTW. I do feel bad when little ones are disappointed.

I also enjoy blowing past the people in the standby line with my FP. Gets even more enjoyable when they make snide comments.


----------



## ShhhQ

I have NEVER watched any one of the parades, nor sat and watched fireworks!!
(With the minor exceptions of being able to see them from our dinner table or riding the monorail)


----------



## tstidm1

I've never seen a night time spectaculars because I'm out of the parks by 7 PM. I was also staying, so I had to be mindful of making shuttle buses back to the hotel on my last trip. This time I will be on site, so I hope to see one or more of them.


----------



## SkyMedik

I am a 29 year-old, married man and one of my ringtones is the "Carousel of Progress" theme.


----------



## ShhhQ

SkyMedik said:


> I am a 29 year-old, married man and one of my ringtones is the "Carousel of Progress" theme.



Where did you get that ringtone?


----------



## EvilQueenT

Silock said:


> When exiting Mission: SPACE, I pretend its the end of the movie Armageddon, and I just saved the world.



No matter anyone's age THAT's how disney should make you feel


----------



## Missytara

I love to go to the GF and watch the princesses/princes greet Miss Rose Petal before they go into the luncheon.


----------



## SkyMedik

ShhhQ said:
			
		

> Where did you get that ringtone?



Used a custom ringtone maker after downloading the audio from a file-sharing program.


----------



## Random Ninja

Mindy5767 said:


> I did one better... my son is conveniently going to college 90 minutes from WDW in Melbourne at Florida Institute of Technology.  "Oh dear son, you don't have to bother to pack up and visit home... we'll come to you"....



When I went to FIT, it only took us 50 minutes from the dorm parking lot to the TTC.  Say what you want about minivans but I was one of the most popular kids in class.


----------



## maganda

OK, i realize this is going to sound bizarre but I love the smell of FL faucet water. The smell that wafts up when I'm washing hands or showering brings such a comforting feeling that I always associate with Disney. Anywhere else and that smell would be unpleasant.


----------



## lylone

I hate IASW ..
I hate people who ram the back of my feet with their strollers.
I hate that there is no alcohol in the Magic Kingdom.
I have no desire to ever go to the Magic Kingdom again.. not because of the kids, but because of the inconsiderate parents!


----------



## Stacy's a freak

lylone said:


> I hate IASW ..
> I hate people who ram the back of my feet with their strollers.
> I hate that there is no alcohol in the Magic Kingdom.
> I have no desire to ever go to the Magic Kingdom again.. not because of the kids, but because of the inconsiderate parents!


 While I can understand these points, the idea of this thread was to list something you wouldn't normally tell someone for fear of being embarassed.  

Like ...

I found Mickey Mouse undies in Walmart and actually bought them for me - an adult - even though they are a little too small and for kids.  Why oh why does no one make adult-sized Mickey unders?!


----------



## Tower

Stacy's a freak said:


> While I can understand these points, the idea of this thread was to list something you wouldn't normally tell someone for fear of being embarassed.
> 
> Like ...
> 
> I found Mickey Mouse undies in Walmart and actually bought them for me - an adult - even though they are a little too small and for kids.  Why oh why does no one make adult-sized Mickey unders?!


While I was prepared to say certain negative things to that poster for all his/her negativity, you used a great Choice of Words Stacy!


----------



## Boncho

I like the smell of the water on Splash Mtn.  What can I say.....


----------



## dhorner233

Boncho said:


> I like the smell of the water on Splash Mtn.  What can I say.....



Have you all seen this: http://laist.com/2012/07/10/finally_air_fresheners_that_smell_l.php


----------



## wdw9920

I am 20 years old, I have been to the World 9 times, and I have never ridden Tower of Terror


----------



## Boncho

dhorner233 said:


> Have you all seen this: http://laist.com/2012/07/10/finally_air_fresheners_that_smell_l.php



The Sobeys no name plain waffles smell like Mikey waffles. YUM!!
They don't taste the same but they sure smell the same when they are in the toaster.


----------



## Tower

Boncho said:


> The Sobeys no name plain waffles smell like Mikey waffles. YUM!!
> They don't taste the same but they sure smell the same when they are in the toaster.


For our American friends reading that post, Sobey's is a grocery chain that can be found in the eastern provinces and in Ontario, Canada. (I don't shop at Sobey's as they are too inconvenient, but they may smell nice )


----------



## AinW

Have never seen (and never want to see) Country Bear Jamboree - seems like something better suited to Dollywood than Disney.

Also miss the Epcot Parade and agree that the old Illuminations was far better.

Fantasmic is much better at DL than DHS.  Also am usually disappointed generally in DHS - always easy to leave that park.

Still get teary about MK fireworks, no matter how often I see them (never often enough).  My apologies to my DD who has to join me, even when she's too tired.     -it's okay mommy!- (she's looking over my shoulder as I type).

Also miss River Country but Discovery Island was a bit of a snooze, even when the MK was the only park.  It's really weird to walk by River Country now and still see how much of it is intact.

Generally love WDW so much I'm now a happy DVC member - love to use my points to stay at deluxe resorts I could never justify otherwise.


----------



## poorunfortunatesouls

1.) I like the current Figment ride.

2.) I don't like Pixar, or any computer animation really, especially "Toy Story".  I feel like computer animation takes some of the magic away.


----------



## klineyqueen

I have never ridden on Kali River Rapids. I always say I will then end up saying " Next Trip."

I will ride it this time 

P.S. not afraid, just don't like to be wet in the parks!!!


----------



## PlutoPatrol

klineyqueen said:


> I have never ridden on Kali River Rapids. I always say I will then end up saying " Next Trip."
> 
> I will ride it this time
> 
> P.S. not afraid, just don't like to be wet in the parks!!!



I now what you mean, I don't like that either. However ya gotta ride it once,maybe a poncho?


----------



## Anntan

I've never had a Dole Whip! I was about to get one while explaining what it was to my mother this past march, but she didn't think we had enough time before leaving


----------



## Mindy5767

PlutoPatrol said:


> I now what you mean, I don't like that either. However ya gotta ride it once,maybe a poncho?



I have a new Kali strategy... besides riding it late during late EMH so that you can just go back to the resort and change... I will wear Yoga clothes.. which can get wet and dry easily!!  HAHA


----------



## Blissikins

I have a morbid fear of people in fur suits...Even Disney characters. I do still queue up to meet them, but the whole time I'm in the queue I'm a nervous wreck (I think Marie was the exception, and I wasn't too bad with Winnie the Pooh either).


----------



## EvilQueenT

Anntan said:


> I've never had a Dole Whip! I was about to get one while explaining what it was to my mother this past march, but she didn't think we had enough time before leaving



you're not alone. we've been going to wdw since oct 1972 when i was 5 and i've never had one either  i love eating real pineapple but can't get my head around drinking whipped pineapple juice without adding rum


----------



## KYfriedPanda

EvilQueenT said:


> you're not alone. we've been going to wdw since oct 1972 when i was 5 and i've never had one either  i love eating real pineapple but can't get my head around drinking whipped pineapple juice without adding rum



Now adding rum would definitely make me want a dole whip!


----------



## pessy

Okay, if everyone else is owning up....

a) I usually get at least two of the free Ghiradelli chocolates when I go to Downtown Disney
b) I have no idea what a rope drop is
c) Ariel's just hot! I know it's wrong to crush on a cartoon, but she just is.


----------



## com_op_2000

pessy said:


> Okay, if everyone else is owning up....
> 
> a) I usually get at least two of the free Ghiradelli chocolates when I go to Downtown Disney
> b) I have no idea what a rope drop is
> c) Ariel's just hot! I know it's wrong to crush on a cartoon, but she just is.



b) I have no idea what a rope drop is
Rope Drop is being there at the opening of a park.  Basicly you are waiting behind a rope, watched over by CMs, for the park to open, and then the crowd starts to run to what ever ride they want to get to first.


----------



## maganda

pessy said:
			
		

> Okay, if everyone else is owning up....
> 
> a) I usually get at least two of the free Ghiradelli chocolates when I go to Downtown Disney
> b) I have no idea what a rope drop is
> c) Ariel's just hot! I know it's wrong to crush on a cartoon, but she just is.



My DH would agree with c)


----------



## pessy

com_op_2000 said:


> b) I have no idea what a rope drop is
> Rope Drop is being there at the opening of a park.  Basicly you are waiting behind a rope, watched over by CMs, for the park to open, and then the crowd starts to run to what ever ride they want to get to first.



Thanks! It makes sense once you know.


----------



## Chicago Mo

pessy said:


> Okay, if everyone else is owning up....
> c) Ariel's just hot! I know it's wrong to crush on a cartoon, but she just is.



I feel the same about Flynn Ryder.. and Prince Eric.


----------



## Stacy's a freak

poorunfortunatesouls said:


> I don't like Pixar, or any computer animation really, especially "Toy Story". I feel like computer animation takes some of the magic away.


 
I used to agree!!  I was so sad when the hand drawn animation died off.  But I have to say that the story lines and writing have improved in the Pixar Era.  I love the sarcasm that has made its way into the more contempory movies.  I still maintain that I am a purist, but I can see the beauty in Pixar too.


----------



## Stacy's a freak

Blissikins said:


> I have a morbid fear of people in fur suits...Even Disney characters. I do still queue up to meet them, but the whole time I'm in the queue I'm a nervous wreck (I think Marie was the exception, and I wasn't too bad with Winnie the Pooh either).


 Wow!  Good for you for confronting that fear!  I can tell you that if WDW had gigantic spiders walking around, I would NOT be queueing up for them!


----------



## Mickeyrella

Well two of my shameful secrets...
I hate the tie dye cheesecake that everyone else seems to love 
I don't like Voices of Liberty or any other Epcot show for that matter


----------



## CupcakeLisa

Stacy's a freak said:


> While I can understand these points, the idea of this thread was to list something you wouldn't normally tell someone for fear of being embarassed.
> 
> Like ...
> 
> I found Mickey Mouse undies in Walmart and actually bought them for me - an adult - even though they are a little too small and for kids.  Why oh why does no one make adult-sized Mickey unders?!



You can get adult Mickey unders in the UK - I have several pairs! i have amazing daisy duck ones too


----------



## paulasillars

CupcakeLisa said:


> You can get adult Mickey unders in the UK - I have several pairs! i have amazing daisy duck ones too



Nearly all of my underwear is Disney themed - Ebay is your friend.  Socks, knickers/undies, bra etc etc

I can't wear Disney themed stuff to work, at least not on the outside


----------



## klineyqueen

Mindy5767 said:
			
		

> I have a new Kali strategy... besides riding it late during late EMH so that you can just go back to the resort and change... I will wear Yoga clothes.. which can get wet and dry easily!!  HAHA



I might have to try that!!!  I was thinking the last ride then just leave.


----------



## Sallimander

My shameful secret? My husband and I are going to WDW in October & going to MNSSHP...without our 8 year old son! Sometimes mom & dad need some fun too!


----------



## Stacy's a freak

Sallimander said:


> My shameful secret? My husband and I are going to WDW in October & going to MNSSHP...without our 8 year old son! Sometimes mom & dad need some fun too!


 *gasp*    Have a great time!  I'm a firm believer that parents need alone time for rekindling


----------



## meggiebyte

I try to avoid the parades in MK cuz I always end up in tears. Complete cornball I am.

I got sick on my first and last Dole Whip (

I like ride evacs.  I want there to be one when I'm on the Universe of Energy.

My fave ride is the monorail.

I've "studied" the Captain EO dance moves.



Ok that's enough. )


----------



## Tower

Stacy's a freak said:


> Wow!  Good for you for confronting that fear!  I can tell you that if WDW had gigantic spiders walking around, I would NOT be queueing up for them!


I'm guessing that if Harry Potter at Universal featured Aragog to a great extent, you'd hesitate to go there too!


----------



## DVC Kelly

I love Disney and each time I find out I get to go back I get REALLY excited to eat at Earl of Sandwich!  Yep, I daydream about a sandwich.


----------



## ShhhQ

I am NOT a fan of Epcot... if it weren't for some of the rides and a couple of restaurants that I love, I would skip the park altogether!!!


----------



## disneygal626

I've seen that other people putting crushes on animated characters so here's mine. I think Prince Phillip is the most handsome animated Disney prince and he's very crush-worthy. I think Flynn Rider is pretty cute too.


----------



## Sally

I go on IASW and call my daughter, just to get the song stuck in her head.

I love everything Disney, but I am not looking forward to 12hrs in the car with hubby, because he won't fly.

I really hate stroller people

I can't stand angry parents.  Its called a resort let the kid take a break, Disney will even drive you there. 

I cry at Wishes.


----------



## ryansstitch

disneygal626 said:
			
		

> I've seen that other people putting crushes on animated characters so here's mine. I think Prince Phillip is the most handsome animated Disney prince and he's very crush-worthy. I think Flynn Rider is pretty cute too.



Ditto! My secret is the same! They made him pretty dreamy...Too bad there wasn't a real prince Philip somewhere.


----------



## MissSabrinaLee

I have only been to WDW once. I was 7. And I'm still completely obsessed with planning my future trips...


----------



## PatsMinnie

My secret: I've picked out the outfits my son and daughter will wear to each park on each day of our first trip... And I don't even have kids yet... !


----------



## klineyqueen

PatsMinnie said:
			
		

> My secret: I've picked out the outfits my son and daughter will wear to each park on each day of our first trip... And I don't even have kids yet... !



I was like shameful??? Until I got to the...I don't even have kids....then I spit my drink across the room laughing. Glad I read it on the phone and not the computer. That is too cute and you made me seriously lol.


----------



## kaos928

ShhhQ said:
			
		

> I am NOT a fan of Epcot... if it weren't for some of the rides and a couple of restaurants that I love, I would skip the park altogether!!!



Just out of curiosity, what about it/which parts don't you like?


----------



## ShhhQ

kaos928 said:


> Just out of curiosity, what about it/which parts don't you like?



Honestly, I never quite understood the attraction of World Showcase... I find it extremely boring. We always go all the way around the circle, but nothing interests me.


----------



## thepoohguy

Wow, there is a lot in this thread.  How have I missed this until today...

Well here goes...

My DW and I go every year, and we don't have kids

I love Winnie the Pooh.  I received my first one when I was 16 and I still have it (I'm 40 now).  For my 40th B-Day, my brother bought me the Pooh Pillow Pet!

I didn't care for Boma.

When they reopened Journey Into Imagination and basically had taken out Figment, I almost cried, and it completely ruined the rest of my vacation.

I hate it when CMs don't get into their "roles" on The Great Movie Ride.  

I think Princess Aurora has "Castle Envy".

I seriously miss Spectromagic.

I wish I could go every year at Christmastime.  If for no other reason the Candlelight Processional at Epcot.


----------



## Couchy

1. I sleep in pajamas from WDW every night and sleep with a giant Eeyore much to the chagrin of my DH

2. I have been actively looking at flights and resort prices in the next few weeks for a quick spontaneous trio even though we just got back 3 weeks ago  probably won't happen but I am keeping the dream alive


----------



## maganda

Couchy said:
			
		

> 1. I sleep in pajamas from WDW every night and sleep with a giant Eeyore much to the chagrin of my DH
> 
> 2. I have been actively looking at flights and resort prices in the next few weeks for a quick spontaneous trio even though we just got back 3 weeks ago  probably won't happen but I am keeping the dream alive



Your second point? Me too!


----------



## SunshineTaradise

DVC Kelly said:


> I love Disney and each time I find out I get to go back I get REALLY excited to eat at Earl of Sandwich!  Yep, I daydream about a sandwich.



count me in for daydreaming about a sandwich from EOS!!  The All-American is my favorite!!!


----------



## ShhhQ

I have rode the Great Movie Ride (one of my can't miss favorites) more than a dozen times in the 4 trips that we have made so far.... and have NEVER had the cowboy segment. 

PS I hate it when Mugsy is a female... it just doesn't work as good.


----------



## NJDiva

ok, so I have more shameful secrets to share...it's been a while:
I told one of my friend's childern that I wouldn't take them to  Disney (they are in their tweens) because Disney isn't for children! (I still get laughed at for saying that)

I totally think they should have at least one week a quarter where no children are allowed in the park...there would be no strollers to run you over!

No one in my family gets my obsession for Disney and I'm ok with that!

I only went on ToT and RnR because of a cute guy


----------



## Travelingdad

I have a few unfortunately.

1:   Lived in Orlando for years and couldn't stand Disney to the point of never going to go to WDW when there.
2: Am a vegetarian but have one Turkey Leg every time I go to Disney. 
3: I get all goofy when I see snow white at Disney, I was grinning like a dope at princess breakfast.

Sent from my iPod touch using DISBoards


----------



## thepoohguy

Almost forgot...

I hate Snow White.  Not the movie, the character.  Her voice is the most annoying of all princesses.  Especially during the "I'm Wishing" song.  UGH!


----------



## allinmyhead

I grew up in S Fla, but moved to Seattle in my teens; I can't get into 'Disney' at DL.  I see that 1/3 sized cinderella's castle when I enter main street and my heart just drops. 

I feel like it's a bad carbon copy even though I know it's the original. 

Also having neighborhoods so close really kills the mood for me.  Luckily my kids don't know the difference ... yet (been too young to make the Seattle / Orlando flight).


----------



## meggiebyte

More shameful secrets:

There's a certain song on the Disney bus that gets me all teary-eyed every time I hear it.  Kinda sounds like seagulls in the background.  Just very sad sounding.

I planned my next vacation while sitting in the Contempo lobby waiting for the Disney Magical Express bus.  Obsessed? Me?  Naaah.

I have the Universe of Energy theme song on my Ipod.  Love that ride.

I kinda hate the Magic Kingdom.  Maybe it's because every time I go there it happens to be 40000 degrees out and I have major blisters.  I don't know.  I usually just go on Carousel of Progress and leave.  

I like to tell first-timers that Spaceship Earth is the fastest, scariest ride ever.       Or even better:  thirsty? Try some Beverly.


----------



## jlh512

I cry during Illuminations. I love it!

I have never had a dole whip. 

I only go on/to Universe of Energy, Voices of Liberty, and The Hall of Presidents to take a nap. 

I think the monorail is one of the best "rides".


----------



## nerdydisneygirl90

I've never been on Tower of Terror
I've never had a Dole Whip
I'm not a big fan of "Finding Nemo"


----------



## Tower

One more to add.
Went on the Disney Magic in Nov 2009. Awesome trip and DW bought me a DCL coffee mug from the ship for Christmas. It has been 'Daddy's Mug' ever since and I drink every day from it!


----------



## Radiorox

-I used to HATE Disney and all things Disney.

-Really wish they would tear down It's A Small World.  Yuck!


----------



## KYfriedPanda

NJDiva said:


> ok, so I have more shameful secrets to share...it's been a while:
> I told one of my friend's childern that I wouldn't take them to  Disney (they are in their tweens) because Disney isn't for children! (I still get laughed at for saying that)



One of my students (college student) is taking her kids to WDW next week and when I told her I was jealous, she said she only goes for her kids and she's not really into it. So I told her "you're doing it wrong!" 

Yep... I'm on your side!


----------



## Sfmarine

Well..let's see

I've never had a dole whip. I waited in line the last time I was at MK and the machine broke down so I missed out. 
Never rode space mountain
I hate country bears jamboree with a passion. My mom told me it was my grandfathers fav attraction. I'm not sure what he was smoking when he saw it in the 70's.
I think that CR is overrated. It is definitely my least fav deluxe resort. So the monorail passes through it...big deal lol


----------



## NJDiva

KYfriedPanda said:


> One of my students (college student) is taking her kids to WDW next week and when I told her I was jealous, she said she only goes for her kids and she's not really into it. So I told her "you're doing it wrong!"
> 
> Yep... I'm on your side!



she needs to tap into her inner child...obviously she has never been to F&W or MNSSHP and trick or treated...


----------



## Cinderelley

ShhhQ said:


> I have rode the Great Movie Ride (one of my can't miss favorites) more than a dozen times in the 4 trips that we have made so far.... and have NEVER had the cowboy segment.
> 
> PS I hate it when Mugsy is a female... it just doesn't work as good.



When I was little, I thought we were actually being kidnapped and that everybody on the ride was going to be stuck there forever.  Now I wish we were


----------



## Dopey420

I've never watched a Disney movie all the way through!


----------



## RoyalMom

meggiebyte said:


> I like ride evacs.  I want there to be one when I'm on the Universe of Energy.



Been there, done that... wasn't TOO exciting, it was just as the big door opened up and we barely had a peek at the dinos..


----------



## RoyalMom

As long as I'm here....

I, too, have never tasted the Whip of the Dole.


I found some sneaky places to cuddle with DH.


I ditched the family at HOP in search of a binky for DS (truthfully to sit in the shade alone for 20 min).

I kept my mouth shut while listening to nasty dance moms complain about WDW. I know they were taunting me, the mom who named her daughters after Disney princesses...


----------



## com_op_2000

RoyalMom said:


> I found some sneaky places to cuddle with DH.



Please, share?


----------



## RoyalMom

com_op_2000 said:


> Please, share?



and give up my secrets? you know once word got out the CMs would put an end to THAT, lol!


----------



## maganda

The first time I heard about the Osborne Family Spectacle of Dancing Lights I thought it had something to do with Ozzy and Sharon.


----------



## ShhhQ

maganda said:


> The first time I heard about the Osborne Family Spectacle of Dancing Lights I thought it had something to do with Ozzy and Sharon.



you mean it isn't???? lol


----------



## black562

I haven't been here for a while, but thought I'd add one of my own.  I play the Magic Kingdom Welcome Melody when I first drive onto Disney property.  Hearing that song while driving through the gates just builds my excitement.


----------



## t_daniels

maganda said:
			
		

> The first time I heard about the Osborne Family Spectacle of Dancing Lights I thought it had something to do with Ozzy and Sharon.



Me too.


----------



## kimmer1850

My shameful Disney secret? I got married at WDW. But I bypassed the Disney Wedding Machine. Instead, I rented their yacht the Grand One and had a small ceremony on the Seven Seas Lagoon.


----------



## kimmer1850

Ooops.. pressed send too soon.
To continue...
My SIL married us and as we completed our vows Wishes started behind us. It was a small wedding. DH, myself, immediate family and 7 of our closest friends.it was perfect. How many people can say they had their own private fireworks at their wedding?


----------



## t_daniels

RoyalMom said:
			
		

> and give up my secrets? you know once word got out the CMs would put an end to THAT, lol!



Aww.


----------



## com_op_2000

RoyalMom said:


> and give up my secrets? you know once word got out the CMs would put an end to THAT, lol!



You know this thread is too risqué for CMs to read or you can always send me a PM.


----------



## jaredandjessica

I can't stand Snow White!  When she's singing especially... just... no.

I was very underwhelmed by Fantasmic!

And speaking of other park things: I really miss Alien Encounter!  Anyone else have fond memories of that one?  Stitch was just a terrible attempt at PC'ism.

I watched The Lion King so many times when I was a kid, I probably STILL have it memorized...


----------



## KYfriedPanda

jaredandjessica said:


> I can't stand Snow White!  When she's singing especially... just... no.
> 
> I was very underwhelmed by Fantasmic!
> 
> And speaking of other park things: I really miss Alien Encounter!  Anyone else have fond memories of that one?  Stitch was just a terrible attempt at PC'ism.
> 
> I watched The Lion King so many times when I was a kid, I probably STILL have it memorized...




Nothing shameful about missing AE... It was awesome. And I'm right there with you on being underwhelmed by Fantasmic... But then again I've never been a big fan of parades and I feel like half the draw of Fantasmic is the parade of characters on boats.


----------



## Joanna71985

ShhhQ said:


> I have rode the Great Movie Ride (one of my can't miss favorites) more than a dozen times in the 4 trips that we have made so far.... and have NEVER had the cowboy segment.
> 
> PS I hate it when Mugsy is a female... it just doesn't work as good.



I would recommend going to GMR in the middle of the day. That should help your chances for getting the Western version (it usually runs between 10-4, but times can vary based on the time of year).

Aw, I'm sorry you don't like female gangsters! But I'm glad they are there (as it's one of my favorite things to do at GMR).


----------



## charliebrown

I hate the ride Soarin'


I think its lame.


----------



## peel

1. I look forward to park popcorn as much as the parks themselves. The first thing I do when I get into each park is find the popcorn vendor.  At MK, the order of events goes: Through the turn styles, through the left tunnel under the railroad tracks, stop at the popcorn stand in front of Guest Services, look up at castle.

2. I have never been to any of the live shows at any of the parks because they'll take valuable time out of my ride and strolling-through-the-park time.  I take that back, I saw Fantasmic once and was disappointed.

3. Add me to the list of those who have never had a Dole Whip.


----------



## sarah-jane

FutureWorld was the first place I ever went in Disney World and I didn't understand the pavillion concept and I found the closed doors of the buildings intimidating (in the 'I don't think we're supposed to go in there' way)therefore I didn't go into any of the Future World buildings except Living Seas and Test Track. I just walked around wondering where the rides and attractions were. I left disappointed and then when I started doing some planning for a return trip I discovered all the things we had missed.  It just proves that you need to do your research before you go.

It was much better on subsequent visits, but I still don't love EPCOT like I do the other parks.


----------



## BensDaddy

1. I book on-site and deluxe resorts because when I was a kid my dad insisted we stay at Super 8 or Motel 6.

2. I have a secret crush on "Belle"

3. I get choked up during the fireworks and most other Disney shows.

4. During the last night of our last Disney Cruise I told my son it was time to go back to the stateroom because we had to go home the next day. He started crying and looked up at me with those big brown eyes, "But I dont want to leave Mickey's boat!" - Next thing I knew I was in tears.


----------



## CreativeDreamer

I like the people mover.


----------



## Tower

BensDaddy said:


> 1. I book on-site and deluxe resorts because when I was a kid my dad insisted we stay at Super 8 or Motel 6.
> 
> 2. I have a secret crush on "Belle"
> 
> 3. I get choked up during the fireworks and most other Disney shows.
> 
> 4. During the last night of our last Disney Cruise I told my son it was time to go back to the stateroom because we had to go home the next day. He started crying and looked up at me with those big brown eyes, "But I dont want to leave Mickey's boat!" - Next thing I knew I was in tears.


Took DS11 and DD9 to see "Brave" today (I know, I'm late! but it was a busy summer). Even now with kids that old, I teared up like you on the cruise.:) We're sailing again on the Magic this November and I'm sure I'll be tearing up again!


----------



## BensDaddy

Tower said:
			
		

> Took DS11 and DD9 to see "Brave" today (I know, I'm late! but it was a busy summer). Even now with kids that old, I teared up like you on the cruise.:) We're sailing again on the Magic this November and I'm sure I'll be tearing up again!



Hey, I can admit it. Nothing wrong with a man admitting that he cries. I'm not typically emotional, but something about the music and the magic etc... 

The only other time I ever remember crying was when I had lost my job and we were moving, my wife and I sitting in our living room with packed boxes all around.  Felt like I had lost everything, and we both cried.


----------



## Ariel2983

dizluvah said:
			
		

> Love this thread!
> 
> I have never sat and watched a parade
> 
> I have never seen the Indiana Jones Stunt Show or the Lights, Motor Action show at DHS - we tend to leave that park shortly after arriving
> 
> DH and I don't like Fantasmic
> 
> We have never been to a rope drop (its always on the list for each trip)
> 
> I have never been to Tom Sawyers Island
> 
> I have never been on Kali River Rapids



OOOHH ride Kali river!! Lol last time I went I rode it 7 times


----------



## BensDaddy

Mini Me is excited to check out Tom Swayer Island this trip!


----------



## dhorner233

BensDaddy said:


> Hey, I can admit it. Nothing wrong with a man admitting that he cries. I'm not typically emotional, but something about the music and the magic etc...
> 
> The only other time I ever remember crying was when I had lost my job and we were moving, my wife and I sitting in our living room with packed boxes all around.  Felt like I had lost everything, and we both cried.



That is so sad it made me tear up! I hope you found another job!!


----------



## BensDaddy

dhorner233 said:
			
		

> That is so sad it made me tear up! I hope you found another job!!



Thanks, yes that was in November 2002 so I've had 2 jobs since then. I appreciate the sentiment.


----------



## chicharitta

My secret is I love IASW. For me its really not the ride. My grandfather was a mechanical engineer and back in the day when IASW was high tech my grandfather was amazed by the engineering. As he got older and could no longer travel to WDW he would always say "Ride Its A Small World for me." So now its a family tradition that we MUST ride at least once. We usually end up teary eyed by the time the ride ends because we end up taking a trip down memory lane rather than paying attention to the ride.


----------



## stindall

I didn't like Tangled and I have no desire to see Princess and the Frog!


----------



## DisneyDanielle85

My Disney Shameful Secrets are that I hate the Indiana Jones Stunt Show, I only go on the riverboat when i need to sit down and relax for a little while, it bores me to tears. I also wish WDW had an adults only time even and i hate Coronado Springs Resort, it was too big for me. oh and one more thing I hate Soarin, I was very underwhelmed by it, and I only continue to ride it because almost DH love is. It also grosses me out that he wants to try a Turkey Leg, they scare me. TOT Scares me too but I'm trying to get over that and The one time i road ARR I closed my eyes the WHOLE time.


----------



## jacque1282

The entire time I was a CM, on my days off, I went back to the parks. I never did anything else. I guess you can call me a little obsessed.


----------



## stindall

DisneyDanielle85 said:


> My Disney Shameful Secrets are that I hate the Indiana Jones Stunt Show, I only go on the riverboat when i need to sit down and relax for a little while, it bores me to tears. I also wish WDW had an adults only time even and i hate Coronado Springs Resort, it was too big for me. oh and one more thing I hate Soarin, I was very underwhelmed by it, and I only continue to ride it because almost DH love is. It also grosses me out that he wants to try a Turkey Leg, they scare me. TOT Scares me too but I'm trying to get over that and The one time i road ARR I closed my eyes the WHOLE time.



I was not impressed by Soarin' at first but it grew on me. It's really relaxing and a nice way to get off your feet for a few minutes!


----------



## KYfriedPanda

DisneyDanielle85 said:


> I also wish WDW had an adults only time



sigh... couldn't agree more... i miss pleasure island's night-time parties... especially the jello shots sold in syringes out on the street...


----------



## jacque1282

I also really miss the Tarzan Rocks show.


----------



## Belleofthehouse

Summer Daydream said:


> I know I'm supposed to love all things Disney, but I absolutely hate the Country Bears Jamboree.  I just can't take it!   I also am not a fan of the parades either.



I am right there with you.  Haven't seen a Disney parade since I was a kid (except for the time we got "caught" in the middle of Jammin Jungle Parade...we were trapped!) 

Country Bears are so not Disney to me!


----------



## Belleofthehouse

c) Ariel's just hot! I know it's wrong to crush on a cartoon, but she just is. 

My DH would agree with c)  


Mine too


----------



## DisCatNey08

not a fan of Snow White  ahhhh cant belive i just said that


----------



## stindall

Belleofthehouse said:


> I am right there with you.  Haven't seen a Disney parade since I was a kid (except for the time we got "caught" in the middle of Jammin Jungle Parade...we were trapped!)
> 
> Country Bears are so not Disney to me!




Same! I've never seen the appeal and I wish they'd go away! I also do not like parades, I just think they're weird.


----------



## Sagginit

i have never been on space mtn in four trips. the cruel irony is the first 2 times i went as a tween i was scared. the last 2 times i was with my mother who has a fear of coasters (and guess what? one of the 2 coasters she has ever ridden was space mtn!)

i hated illuminations. my mother and I were those people going, i don't get it, it is just a bunch of glowing stuff? we left early.

i too wish they had adult time at disney, or at least an adult only resort or pool at each resort.  by the end of the week i am sick of kids and have visions of turning them into mice like that early 90s witch movie.


----------



## EvilQueenT

Sagginit said:


> i have never been on space mtn in four trips. the cruel irony is the first 2 times i went as a tween i was scared. the last 2 times i was with my mother who has a fear of coasters (and guess what? one of the 2 coasters she has ever ridden was space mtn!)
> ...would it help any to know it only goes like 25-30mph at it's fastest?
> 
> i hated illuminations. my mother and I were those people going, i don't get it, it is just a bunch of glowing stuff? we left early.
> ...soooooo agree
> 
> i too wish they had adult time at disney, or at least an adult only resort or pool at each resort.  by the end of the week i am sick of kids and have visions of turning them into mice like that early 90s witch movie.


...love it!


----------



## capecodprincess

Alrighty... well...
~I hate Space Mountain, but due to its fame, feel I must ride it once per trip even though I'm terrified on it....

~Mission Space makes me 

~ At 24 years old, I stll wish I was Belle....

~Oh and I've told my DH that if he doesn't have fun on his first trip to WDW in Nov/Dec... that it means we will eventually get a divorce, because my love for the mouse comes first


----------



## com_op_2000

capecodprincess said:


> ~Oh and I've told my DH that if he doesn't have fun on his first trip to WDW in Nov/Dec... that it means we will eventually get a divorce, because my love for the mouse comes first



Way to go, set those expectations and priorities!


----------



## lynypixie

I had to the choice to have my bachelorette party at Paris or Disney World. I chose Disney World (I had never been to WDW, it was my life long dream)

I play the PS2 disney world kart game just because I miss the rides so much.

I am going to take my son out of school for a week to go back to WDW (he is in kindergarden, it's not that bad)

I realy didn't like HS. I would avoid it on my next trip if it wasn't that my kids are huge fans of Disney Junior. 

Epcot is actualy my favorite park

It's a small world is my favorite ride and I keep putting the song in everyone's head. 

I'm the disney obsessed, but it's my husband who initiated the project for our upcoming trip. I think he misses WDW even more than I do, but he's a man and won't admit it.

In Paris, a few years ago, we had to choose between going to Mont St-Michel and Disneyland Paris. We chose the mouse. And never regreted it. (it was cool to be at Disney and understand everything. We're french Canadians)

The longest I have ever waited in line (appart for test track that actualy broke down about 10 minutes before our turn) is 45 minutes for BTMRR. I rode POTC twice in a row without waiting. The place was litteraly empty. 

I took pictures with caracters I don't even know.


----------



## tinkrebell

capecodprincess said:


> Alrighty... well...
> ~I hate Space Mountain, but due to its fame, feel I must ride it once per trip even though I'm terrified on it....
> 
> ~Mission Space makes me
> 
> ~ At 24 years old, I stll wish I was Belle....
> 
> ~Oh and I've told my DH that if he doesn't have fun on his first trip to WDW in Nov/Dec... that it means we will eventually get a divorce, because my love for the mouse comes first



OMG! I told my DH the same thing!  

Good news is, he loved it! Just take him to the tequila bar in Mexico ... that did the trick for me! Now he thinks the "happiness just floats in the air or something..."


----------



## Karabee

I haven't been to HS my last 6 trips. It's always the forgotten park for me.


----------



## IndianaKat

My secret is that I am 25 years old and I would love to go to the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique and be bibbidi'd out!


----------



## tbaptista

Before me and my DW had kids and visited WDW we would bring a few nips into MK to mix with our beverages.  We called it MK Happy Hour. After a couple (2) drinks we would head to our ADR for dinner.  

Oh how I miss adult Disney sometimes...


----------



## southernjoy

tbaptista said:


> Before me and my DW had kids and visited WDW we would bring a few nips into MK to mix with our beverages.  We called it MK Happy Hour. After a couple (2) drinks we would head to our ADR for dinner.
> 
> Oh how I miss adult Disney sometimes...



You do realize that bringing alcohol into the parks is against Disney rules and Florida law!

Seriously!!!


----------



## tbaptista

southernjoy said:


> You do realize that bringing alcohol into the parks is against Disney rules and Florida law!
> 
> Seriously!!!



Now I do.

Thanks for that!


----------



## anonymousegirl

Here goes:
1) I cannot watch The Lion King Film, but I love FOTLK
2) I hate the Globe in IllumiNations and snore through the song
3) Innovations West/East just bores me.
4) Ditto the Treehouse--I don't care if it is Swiss or Tarzan's


----------



## Disney_Fanatic25

I've never been on EE or the jungle cruise. I have never seen Fantasmic and I have never been to MNSSHP or MVMCP. Also I wouldn't be upset if they leveled DHS and built a new park. Sorry sorry lol


----------



## Get me to Disney!

As sweet as I am, I wish to cause people bodily harm who call Disney an "amusement park"


----------



## Get me to Disney!

southernjoy said:


> You do realize that bringing alcohol into the parks is against Disney rules and Florida law!
> 
> Seriously!!!



This is the 'secret' thread - no judging is supposed to be happening here!!


----------



## dhorner233

Get me to Disney! said:


> This is the 'secret' thread - no judging is supposed to be happening here!!



That's what I thought too! This is the wimpiest "shameful" secret thread because some people are so judgmental. I'm sure people have done a lot wilder things than sneaking a sip before they had kids but, if you have - this is NOT the place to bear your soul! 

Keep it to the big secrets like you don't like Dole whips!!!


----------



## Jkpark

I hate Splash Mtn - but the kids love it so I grin and bear it - but when I get nervous - I burp... Not loud smelly burps, but little inside burps - it gets worse and worse as we approach the big hill. I'm at the point now where if I am on hold with Disney and the Splash Mtn song is playing - I start burping


----------



## LocalTourist

Ive been to the parks countless times and I have never seen the robot president show...


----------



## mom of princess

I finally saw the American Adventure for the first time in July. Usually DH and I go there for a quick nap in the middle of the afternoon. It is actually a pretty good show after all! Just took 6 trips to find that out!


----------



## Mindy5767

mom of princess said:


> I finally saw the American Adventure for the first time in July. Usually DH and I go there for a quick nap in the middle of the afternoon. It is actually a pretty good show after all! Just took 6 trips to find that out!



it took me 30 years to finally go to the American Adventure Pavilion.. I thought I didn't "need" to because I live in Virginia...although the inside really reminds me of home with all that crown moulding and columns...but I really enjoyed it!! Why did it take me so long?    Next trip...a funnel cake!!


----------



## GrahamOrlando

I've seen Tink with a hangover and it ain't pretty


----------



## MoogieMouse

Here are my secrets....I hate the line for the Astro orbitor. You wait in line, go up an elavator and then wait in line again.  What?!

And also...I never knew the name of big thunder mountain until I was 13. Up until then I called it the name I had given it when I was 4...the "runaway chocho train"


----------



## StarMoon

I absolutely _hate_ what the Disney Channel has become, so much so that I hardly think of it as part of the same corporation associated with the parks/movies, but let my two friends that are Disney fanatics along with me chat about it when we're together and try to actively listen.

Was not impressed at all by the Stitch ride.

Never been on Space Mountain and don't plan to. I'm just not a big fan of roller coasters (though I absolutely adore thunder mountain)

Still get scared of Splash Mountain. I was 6 years old the first time I went on it. I was also a very very gullible child. I looked down before the big drop and all I saw was the drop and the really really huge thorn bush that I thought was real. It was right at the point where they take the picture too so everyone else has their hands in the air smiling and there I am this small tiny child looking down face completely pale, scared as all heck, looking like I'm about to throw up. lol I was the butt of family jokes for a little while after that because of that picture and honestly the memory of that feeling still creeps up on me whenever I go back on it.

I've never even heard of a Dole Whip till I came on this board, have no idea what it is, and now afraid to even try it because of all the people that have said they got sick off of one. Being sick sucks but being sick at Disney


----------



## AshleyInWonderland

I have never ridden Space Mountain, Splash Mountain or Expedition Everest and because I don't like roller coasters I never will!

I can't stand Tinkerbell, and yet she's my mother's favorite character.

Also on the topic of characters I don't like Phineas and Ferb, they just annoy me for some reason.

I still watch Disney Channel for Good Luck Charlie (I think Charlie is adorable and I like Teddy and Amy) and Wizards of Waverly Place. I would be lying if I didn't say I have some of those stars music on my iPod... 

I think the movie version of Pocahontas is really short and boring but I love the music.

I've never had a Turkey Leg or Dole Whip.


----------



## asherspark

I am kind of grossed out by the turkey legs...

Oh, that feels better


----------



## stitchywoman

I don't like skool bread....I always try it but it just isn't my thing.  

I hated tinkerbell till the new movies came out and made her seem less evil and one dementional.

I still really like the Disney channel...I have been known to rewatch wizards of waverly place shows more than once.


----------



## stindall

StarMoon said:


> I absolutely _hate_ what the Disney Channel has become, so much so that I hardly think of it as part of the same corporation associated with the parks/movies, but let my two friends that are Disney fanatics along with me chat about it when we're together and try to actively listen.



Honestly, I think TDC was at it's best when I was a kid. (I'm 23 so late 90's, early 2000's) They still showed classic Disney shows but their content during the day was new and fun and relevant to their brand.


----------



## capecodprincess

stindall said:
			
		

> Honestly, I think TDC was at it's best when I was a kid. (I'm 23 so late 90's, early 2000's) They still showed classic Disney shows but their content during the day was new and fun and relevant to their brand.



I agree 110%.... I am 24 and I sooo miss the Disney channel the way it was for us.  Way better programming and variety!


----------



## dakotix

GrahamOrlando said:
			
		

> I've seen Tink with a hangover and it ain't pretty



Ive gotten messy drunk at manaquins.. not pretty


----------



## TeamTilson

-I fell asleep during Captain EO.
-I secretly detest the South American Tour Groups and wish they wouldn't visit Disney World.
-On our last trip, I made DH take the kids to the pool so I could stay back and pack up our stuff to leave, but really it was so I can bawl like a baby for 30 minutes. It was the best family WDW to date and I was so sad to leave.


----------



## Gondingl

I dislike all the World Showcase 'shows' in Epcot but it is still my favorite park.


----------



## mapleleafmom

i wanted to go through the whole thread before posting, but cannot help it

mine..(dh's next)
1) resent my mother for never seeing the joy or the point of this type of childhood/childish behaviour/joy..so much so that i didn't even dream of going to wdw..might as well dream of mars.
2) i didnt know the golf ball was called spaceship earth and was a ride, i don't want to ride it...i have no idea why..i just like thinking it's an icon..
3) i LOVE pineapple but am terrified of trying a dole whip in case i hate it
4)thrill rides, NO NO NO NO
5) after reading this thread thinking  i need to sanitize the seats if i ever were to ride HM...and that CM must bring popcorn to watch the tapes..
6) i KNOW the characters are guys in suits..but once i see them...i go giddy and if one actually pays attention to me, (vs my kids) i start crying like a baby....with the goofiest ugliest smile and the memory takes my breath away...(DORKY I KNOW)
7) before our first trip in 2010 ds didnt want to go (he was 6) so it was disney cartoons ALL THE TIME, and he developed a HUGE love for MIckey mouse...that still exists today...YEAH!!!
8) do not feel EPCOT is DISNEY..its a great place..but ....?????
9) i feel that way about AK, UNTIL i go, then i love it again
10) staying on property was ok..but i love our "housetel" as dd calls it, hot tub, kitchen, laundry, seperate rooms ...lol


and the big one

we moved to virginia from canada last summer and haven't been back...we are cancelling our trip up...(omg i am sooo ashamed) and planning 3 trips to wdw next year (while ds 2 is still free and we're getting an annual pass)

we can't even use distance...its about 15hrs home...and 12 hrs to WDW....sigh.....might not be facebooking these trips..LOL shhhhhhhhh


oh and i'm a potato head part junkie, and i LOVE watching the kids trade pins ...and get giddy when they gift one to mommy that she especially loves




dh...
also resents his parents and grandparents, they promised him yearly to rent a motorhome and take the WHOLE extended family to WDW...(ok so grand dad was a drunk but dh didnt see it)  and the grown ups all chose tropical vacations and left the kids home 

our retirement dresm IS to work the canadian pavillion !!!! and turn our grand kids into wdw junkies too (our ki9ds, 2,9,11, lol)


----------



## mapleleafmom

oh and i HATE princesses.....seriously!!!!


----------



## NYCJoshua

Between August 2012 and December 2012, I will have been to WDW three times. In the middle if these visits, I will be going to Disneyland Paris (for three days of my trip to London.)


----------



## mapleleafmom

NYCJoshua NOT shameful ....LUCKY and colour me ENVIOUS


----------



## hopper955

asherspark said:
			
		

> I am kind of grossed out by the turkey legs...
> 
> Oh, that feels better



I agree with you

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## NYCJoshua

mapleleafmom said:
			
		

> NYCJoshua NOT shameful ....LUCKY and colour me ENVIOUS



Shameful because of the amount of money I am spending....but, I'm single and can spare it and have an Annual Pass.


----------



## GuysIWantACastle

...


----------



## mom of princess

GuysIWantACastle said:
			
		

> * It's truly embarrassing how much money I spend on souvenirs.
> 
> * I've never seen any of the shows - not the movies the shows at the parks.
> 
> ***Okay this list is kinda long so beware!
> I've never watched the following movies:
> Robin Hood, The Fox and the Hound, The Black Cauldron, The Great Mouse Detective, The Emperor's New Groove, Home on the Range, Chicken Little, Meet the Robinsons, Wall-E, The Sword in the Stone, Treasure Planet, The Hunchback of Notre Dame, Hercules, Atlantis: The Lost Empire, The Adventures of Ichabod and Mr. Toad
> 
> Not really a secret but I get annoyed when people tell me I'm too old for Disney.



1. As long as you don't go broke, spend as much as you want on souvenirs. They will remind you of the great (or not so great) trip you had.

2. It's all about choices. 

3. You must see some of those. My DD loves Wall-e but I can't stay awake. Home on the range is full of cows, again, DD favorite animals. Chicken little, the nerd saves the day! Meet the robinsons has the BEST quote ever, said by the t-Rex and you will know what I mean when you see it. Hunchback has fabulous musical numbers. You seriously need to see these films!


----------



## com_op_2000

GuysIWantACastle said:


> Not really a secret but I get annoyed when people tell me I'm too old for Disney.



What I tell anyone you tries to give me lip:
He who pays the piper  calls the music .


----------



## Stacy's a freak

mom of princess said:


> Hunchback has fabulous musical numbers.


 
DITTO!  I haven't seen many of those you mentioned but this one is truly great for the musical numbers alone!  "Out There" gives me goose bumps every time - it's very Broadway


----------



## Stacy's a freak

AshleyInWonderland said:


> I can't stand Tinkerbell.


 
 I couldn't agree more!  I really don't want to offend the Tink-lovers out there (and I'm donning on my flame suit), but to me she's kind of a ... Walmart character.    She's like the Tweety Bird of Warner Bros.


----------



## BensDaddy

Aww. You offended my two favorite things. Disney and Walmart!


----------



## redheadedmermaid73

I can't stand the turkey legs. The smell is fantastic but the taste... Ew. 

I haven't seen most of the shows offered at WDW. I want to, I just haven't ever done them. I have seen FOTLK and LMA though.


----------



## Tink1987

I can't stand the film Lilo and Stitch.

It annoys the hell out of me that Stitch is sometimes associated with my favourite ride ToT. 

I just don't get it.....


----------



## NoOrdinaryPrincess

I really like the Disney Parks and the Disney movies, but I hate what Disney (and similarly powerful companies have done to American copyright law.


----------



## DisneyDan73

Man I think the listing of everything you hate was not exactly the original intent of this thread. For many I've seen on here replying I think it would be a shorter list to name what you like instead. Why all the negativity, let's share our love of Disney instead?? For my own dark secret, I base my early day EPCOT experience based on the Jammitors show times. Those guys are awesome.


----------



## Tower

Self confessed Disney Addict here and I won't stop!!!! I spend at least an hour per day on Disboards and other Disney sites. I'm glad I work from home and consider my Disney surfing time my commute to work time!


----------



## magentarhps93

This thread is hilarious!


I've never seen all of "Lady and the Tramp" even though it's my best friend's favorite movie!

Also, I tend to not tell people that I have an extreme obsession with Disney Parks. More extreme than a teen who's never even lived near California or Florida should have...


----------



## magentarhps93

Stacy's a freak said:


> DITTO!  I haven't seen many of those you mentioned but this one is truly great for the musical numbers alone!  "Out There" gives me goose bumps every time - it's very Broadway




Same! I feel like it has one of the most under appreciated scores of a Disney movie. Of course, when I said this my Music Theory class just rolled their eyes, thus proving my point...


----------



## magentarhps93

Tink1987 said:


> I can't stand the film Lilo and Stitch.
> 
> It annoys the hell out of me that Stitch is sometimes associated with my favourite ride ToT.
> 
> I just don't get it.....




ToT is my favorite ride too (rode it 53 times within 4 days once ), and though I don't understand the Stitch association, it doesn't really bother me. I feel like it should though...


----------



## Chicago Mo

magentarhps93 said:


> ToT is my favorite ride too (rode it 53 times within 4 days once ), and though I don't understand the Stitch association, it doesn't really bother me. I feel like it should though...



I have never seen Stitch with Tot??? What am i missing!


----------



## magentarhps93

Chicago Mo said:


> I have never seen Stitch with Tot??? What am i missing!



For some reason, they like to put him in the Bellhop costume. On pins, shirts, even make plushies. He's really the only non fab 5 or NBC character I've seen on Tot merch.


----------



## Tink1987

magentarhps93 said:
			
		

> ToT is my favorite ride too (rode it 53 times within 4 days once ), and though I don't understand the Stitch association, it doesn't really bother me. I feel like it should though...



53 times in 4 days - that's amazing!


----------



## Tink1987

Chicago Mo said:
			
		

> I have never seen Stitch with Tot??? What am i missing!



It's massive in DLP, he's all over the ToT merchandise, what little there is anyway. 

He's also been on some of the WDW merchandise as well in the past, don't think he is so much anymore though - they must have shipped it all to DLP


----------



## Tink1987

magentarhps93 said:
			
		

> For some reason, they like to put him in the Bellhop costume. On pins, shirts, even make plushies. He's really the only non fab 5 or NBC character I've seen on Tot merch.



I would love it to be Donald in the bellhop costume, I've got some ToT merch with him on. 

On my last visit to DLP in March 2012, Donald is now all over Space Mountain too in a spacesuit. It's cute!

Is that the same in the US parks at the moment?


----------



## Leota

I shared a room for a weekend at WL with 2 women I had never met before (the infamous CCSS Meet of 2001 - from the CB here at the DIS)

I don't often tell people that, esp. back in 2001 when alot of folks didn't have a clue what an internet bulletin board was...... 

One of those women went on to become one of my closest friends & sharer of another shameful Disney secret that I shall never , ever divulge on these boards 

As well as not so awfully shameful Disney secret # 3 - I littered ALL over WDW. I did & I wasn't alone.  When that Dear Disney Buddy of mine died suddenly, I made a bunch of "Bev-Fetti" with pictures of her & I together & some of our friends in WDW shrunk down & cut up, mixed with glitter & sequins. A bunch of us DISers met there &  used that instead of her ashes to scatter her in all her favorite WDW places.


----------



## IheartMickey

IndianaKat said:
			
		

> My secret is that I am 25 years old and I would love to go to the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique and be bibbidi'd out!



ME TOO! And I turn 27 in October. I'd also love to dress like Cinderella and go to MK but I'm afraid people will think I'm nuts!


----------



## Tower

IheartMickey said:


> ME TOO! And I turn 27 in October. I'd also love to dress like Cinderella and go to MK but I'm afraid people will think I'm nuts!


I'll admit it here, I am crazy!!! (But as a 6'5" tall giant, I don't think being bippity boppitied out is a good thing for a guy like me!)


----------



## MADnNOLA

Tower said:


> I'll admit it here, I am crazy!!! (But as a 6'5" tall giant, I don't think being bippity boppitied out is a good thing for a guy like me!)



This made me laugh!  One of the biggest charity events in New Orleans (and several other cities across the US) is the Red Dress Run (free beer!).  I "ran" this year in a huge red dress with hoop skirt.  It was a riot!  I was one of almost 10k people, but had tons of pictures taken because of it.  So I guess  you could say I have dressed like a princess!  LOL

Also, along the thread terms, I have almost all the Grolier Disney Christmas ornaments, and continue to look for more, but haven't decorate my tree with them in over 5 years!  WHY?!  LOL


----------



## Leota

I have another shameful Disney secret....... IMHO, no trip to MK is complete without a ride on IASW.


----------



## Tower

Leota said:


> I have another shameful Disney secret....... IMHO, no trip to MK is complete without a ride on IASW.


Darn! This isn't like Facebook where you can 'like' a post.


----------



## KateB

I agree about the negativity. So...
1. Last year when my DH and I took my parents (there first trip to WDW) we lost my mom on a daily basis haha. We realized by day 3 that if there was a parade we were going to lose her. Haha
2. I buy Disney Couture jewelry so no one knows I am wearing Disney, but I know.
3. I a beyond exciting to be going to WDW without my DH next year. It will be my first mother/daughter trip and my 30th birthday. 
 That's all for now! But I know there are many many more. Hahaha


----------



## inkedupmomma

I can not get through all of Fantasia!


----------



## maganda

inkedupmomma said:
			
		

> I can not get through all of Fantasia!



Me neither. But I love the little mushroom!


----------



## bookgirl

I hoard the cups in the room.  Like hide them so they leave me more.  Then go to the food court and snag lids.  I take them home and use them in the car as a travel cup when I need a little pixie dust.


----------



## RunRosemary

My secret is that I'm super jealous of the folks who walk around MK with the different Ears hats. Never had the guts to do it even when I was little. Finally bought some sequined Minnie ears at DL for my mom and me to wear during Marathon Weekend in January. Thinking my hobbling around after the race will look much sillier than a 30 something wearing ears.
Also, I've ALWAYS wanted to eat at Cinderella's Table. Can't wait to finally cross that off my list in January too!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Leota

Another shameful Disney secret...... I have to drink out of Disney glassware. I have a collection of different glasses/mugs & travel mugs so that I can always have a little Disney with me.


----------



## McDubbs

I have never had a giant turkey leg


----------



## DakotaRose

I think Dole Whips are gross!  Icky sweet artificial pineapple flavor - eeewww.


----------



## Wood Nymph

I love the H20 soaps and shampoo that they have at the Beach club Resort. The maid helped with my hoarding by leaving plenty of extras everyday. 

We also have a nice tradition of buying a glass Disney mug for every new family member that comes along. They are personalized with their names so that when we have big family dinners, everyone has their own mug.


----------



## CheshireGato

I've never seen Fantasmic! 

I know. Shameful.


----------



## AdamRos19

I think dole whips are gross but my wife loves them

Wishes always makes me tear (even proposed to the mrs during them)

And can't help shameful yes, but come to find I check out the princesses quite a bit more than I should haha but my wife seems to judge their looks all the same (she was a princess and a fairy before haha)

Probably a bigger Disney fan (my wife and i) than all our friends and family. I'm surprised they don't think we are completely nuts


----------



## melmathis

Leota said:


> I shared a room for a weekend at WL with 2 women I had never met before (the infamous CCSS Meet of 2001 - from the CB here at the DIS)
> 
> I don't often tell people that, esp. back in 2001 when alot of folks didn't have a clue what an internet bulletin board was......
> 
> One of those women went on to become one of my closest friends & sharer of another shameful Disney secret that I shall never , ever divulge on these boards
> 
> As well as not so awfully shameful Disney secret # 3 - I littered ALL over WDW. I did & I wasn't alone.  When that Dear Disney Buddy of mine died suddenly, I made a bunch of "Bev-Fetti" with pictures of her & I together & some of our friends in WDW shrunk down & cut up, mixed with glitter & sequins. A bunch of us DISers met there &  used that instead of her ashes to scatter her in all her favorite WDW places.



good idea, i have told my family if they have to cremate me, then sprinkle some of my ashes at disney.


----------



## dnash

My shame probably tops everyone else because if I have kids one day, I'm not sure if I would be too excited to take them to Disney  I know I know soooo selfish.  I've just gotten so spoiled to going with just my mom and solo...and Disney is the one place where it's all about me  Okay, now I'm feeling really shameful.


----------



## Tower

dnash said:


> My shame probably tops everyone else because if I have kids one day, I'm not sure if I would be too excited to take them to Disney  I know I know soooo selfish.  I've just gotten so spoiled to going with just my mom and solo...and Disney is the one place where it's all about me  Okay, now I'm feeling really shameful.


Speaking from experience, you'll give up all of those feelings once you have had kids. You'll want to see the excitement in their eyes and share in their joy of Disney. Of course you'll want your own 'private kind of fun' as well, but that's when you go with more than your immediate family and spell each other with kids so you can still enjoy you 'me' time.


----------



## PrincessEmilyRuth

I hate the current afternoon parades...I really want Share a Dream Come True and Stars and Motorcars back. I think Spectromagic is much better than the Electric Light Parade. And I have been known to lie about my birthday once or twice in the parks just to get some extra Disney love


----------



## Angebee

I still use my fairly well-sized baby Mickey Mouse plushie as an extra pillow at night, nearly a quarter century after he was gifted to me. He's the blue blanket to my Linus.

Also, I'm afraid of Dumbo and Pinocchio. It's the pink elephants and donkey boys. Terrifying.


----------



## jesscahens

No matter how much I want to see anything if it is in a dark room I seem to start falling asleep.  especially it it is at the end of a trip...


----------



## awoogala

1. I read threads on the solo board, even though I take my kids every time.
2. I think I have forced my kids to be more into disney than they are naturally
3. I may be bringing up dvc resale into any conversation with my husband, which could be construed as bullying or brainwashing (i.e. Sh: got a great commission check this month! Me: oh, then we can get our dvc soon!)
4. I am convinced that 1/5th of my need to homeschool is the need to visit wdw when I want, and not be held to a school schedule. (but the other 4/5th are still good reasons!)
5. My dream was to act at Wdw, but I ended up acting at 6 flags, and it tarnished my like for that park. I am not willing to sacrifice my love for disney, so I cannot work there
7. My son wants to design computer animation/video games. I subtly give him the idea that that could be at disney...he is 9, I don't push hard....
8. I want a dvc so we can one day go to wdw as a couple with no kids...
9. I have way Moe nightmare before mas stuff than a 38 year old should wear on a daily basis.
10. I tried to convince Dh to take His sales job on the road, in a trailer, full time, so we could live at fort wilderness for a month or two as snowbirds. I (sort of) came to my senses...but
11. I look at celebration real estate at least weekly
12. I obsessively try to win disney contests. (I did win one..vip, open the park, etc. So my obsession had a good result, which makes it worse!)
I have issues, but I don't care! ;-)


----------



## melmathis

Tower said:


> Speaking from experience, you'll give up all of those feelings once you have had kids. You'll want to see the excitement in their eyes and share in their joy of Disney. Of course you'll want your own 'private kind of fun' as well, but that's when you go with more than your immediate family and spell each other with kids so you can still enjoy you 'me' time.



soo true, most of the time i am watching my childs expression instead of watching what is going on


----------



## Jersette

Stacy's a freak said:
			
		

> I couldn't agree more!  I really don't want to offend the Tink-lovers out there (and I'm donning on my flame suit), but to me she's kind of a ... Walmart character.    She's like the Tweety Bird of Warner Bros.



This. I'm all Tinked out.

My shame? I only really like "Steamboat Willie"/Ub Iwerks era Mickey. That rodent had spunk and was cool looking. New Mickey is just a cartoon mouse.


----------



## stindall

asherspark said:


> I am kind of grossed out by the turkey legs...
> 
> Oh, that feels better



I was SO excited to get one years ago because they smelled SO GOOD...turns out I hated it! Never again!



AshleyInWonderland said:


> I have never ridden Space Mountain, Splash Mountain or Expedition Everest and because I don't like roller coasters I never will!



Splash isn't really a roller coaster though! Just a few hills. It's a shame you're missing out, it's so relaxing and a long!


----------



## solpo

stindall said:


> I was SO excited to get one years ago because they smelled SO GOOD...turns out I hated it! Never again!
> 
> 
> 
> Splash isn't really a roller coaster though! Just a few hills. It's a shame you're missing out, it's so relaxing and a long!



The thing about Splash is that it has a fully exposed drop, plus you aren't heavily restrained. I love roller coasters, but Splash Mountain is an okay-to-miss for me.

I would say that Space Mountain is a great roller coaster for non roller coaster lovers, though. Not only does it not have any real drops, but since it's in the dark, you aren't aware of the track and its layout. You experience it more as a serious of fun and thrilling sensations than as a drop, hill, curve, etc.


----------



## Lesleyluvsdisney

* Never done Jungle Cruise (even though EVERY time I promise I'll do it)
* Don't really like the parades!
* Don't Like Dole Whips!


----------



## Disneyandphilliesfan

Parades are boring would rather be playing Buzz Lightyear Spin.


----------



## Disneyandphilliesfan

I own 100 Disney World shirts every trip I took I had to buy differnt ones.


----------



## dhorner233

Disneyandphilliesfan said:


> I own 100 Disney World shirts every trip I took I had to buy differnt ones.



I have way more Disney shirts than I should  but, what is really shameful is how many Disney pins I have!!!  OMG It is ridiculous! And, I got 50 more off e-bay for $25 to trade when I go to Disneyland this month!!!


----------



## Marillawen

I like this! I'll stay far away from the "I hate this" though. I may not like everything in Disney World but...hate? Nah. 

1: I always tear up when I read or hear "Welcome home" by Disney CM or on the website. Coming from someone who rarely cries in movies and such...yeah.
2: I brought my childhood plush toy with me during our first trip. Watching the Toy Story Trilogy two days before leaving surely didn't help that one, but I'm glad I did!
3: We love the Jungle Cruise so much that we rode it back to back for an hour long, laughing at the jokes as the poor skippers were amused/somewhat shocked by us 
4: I always wear a crown at WDW.
5: I'd do a whole lot of things to be able to be a dancing CM one day during my trip. :
6: I often study the princesses' dresses way up close, same for CM. I even stayed 15 minutes in the shop where the Mary Poppins white dress replica is, lifting it and studying it. I was so surprised the CM never said anything bad to me that I thanked him on my way out, blushing!


----------



## daly7o9

I don't like Dole Whips.
I've been known to wear a fanny pack.
I love Stacy.
I've never seen a rope drop.


----------



## Leota

daly7o9 said:


> I don't like Dole Whips.
> I've been known to wear a fanny pack.
> I love Stacy.
> I've never seen a rope drop.



Bwahaha Stacey grew on me too! I never liked Krista or Stacey, much preferring the old Zippity Do Da, Tip for Today. But the other night I was here listening to WDW Touring radio & she came on. I cranked it up. My girlfriends told me I must be missing WDW an awful lot to like Stacey! 

Funny, I start liking her after we bought a house down there & won't see resort TV much anymore......

Oh, there's a shameful Disney secret. We love WDW so much that we bought a house down there for retirement. Our next visit to the Mouse will be in our own home instead of a hotel room.


----------



## awoogala

Wood Nymph said:


> I love the H20 soaps and shampoo that they have at the Beach club Resort. The maid helped with my hoarding by leaving plenty of extras everyday.
> 
> We also have a nice tradition of buying a glass Disney mug for every new family member that comes along. They are personalized with their names so that when we have big family dinners, everyone has their own mug.



I hoard them too! I even have my friends bring them back from their trips (they don't like it)  I usually have a stash that lasts me until the next disney trip to restock! Everyday I smell it, and it brings me right back to disney!


----------



## Jersette

I just thought of another shameful secret: I'm reallyreallyREALLY glad that Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique thingy didn't exist when my DD was at their target age. It just bothers me with its over the top indulgence, I guess. Says a mom who has probably bought her every stuffed animal Disney put out in the last couple of decades.


----------



## stindall

dhorner233 said:


> I have way more Disney shirts than I should  but, what is really shameful is how many Disney pins I have!!!  OMG It is ridiculous! And, I got 50 more off e-bay for $25 to trade when I go to Disneyland this month!!!



Where do you buy your pins from on Ebay? I want to get into pin trading on my solo trip next year but I'm hesitant about getting non official pins from someone on Ebay!


----------



## Chicago Mo

stindall said:


> Where do you buy your pins from on Ebay? I want to get into pin trading on my solo trip next year but I'm hesitant about getting non official pins from someone on Ebay!



Search the "lots" 
i have bought a couple of them from there and they were awesome no duplicates ... Hummm good idea for stocking stuffers!!!


----------



## stindall

Chicago Mo said:


> Search the "lots"
> i have bought a couple of them from there and they were awesome no duplicates ... Hummm good idea for stocking stuffers!!!



will do! Thanks!


----------



## Chicago Mo

stindall said:


> will do! Thanks!



Anytime!!! Good Luck!!! let me know how it goes!!!


----------



## vlproud

My secret is I love Push the trashcan in Tomorrowland.  I think it is a lot of fun to interact with him!  Another secret is I cried when I got really sick and had to go to urgent care.  I didn't want to miss a second of my WDW trip!  It was almost a shock coming off Disney property during the vacation and dealing with "regular people" and not cast members.


----------



## t_daniels

vlproud said:
			
		

> My secret is I love Push the trashcan in Tomorrowland.  I think it is a lot of fun to interact with him!  Another secret is I cried when I got really sick and had to go to urgent care.  I didn't want to miss a second of my WDW trip!  It was almost a shock coming off Disney property during the vacation and dealing with "regular people" and not cast members.



Never seen Push.


----------



## Pumbaa7287

Push tried to steal my fiancee last trip! Talk about pushy! 

I can say the Dinosaur preshow word for word 

... I can recite the whole ride too, in fact. 

"Still not our dino, but at least this one's a vegetarian."


----------



## rebeccaariel

My shameful secret is that I hate the water parks.

I know! I'm terrible! But in my defence, I hate all water parks and public pools.


----------



## DisneyDancin7

I've been going to Disney for years and years and I would love to say that there isn't one thing I don't like...but I really don't like Stitch  I also HATED the finding nemo show simply because i didn't like seeing the people


----------



## Stacy's a freak

My shameful secret of late is obsessing about a WDW trip which isn't even a lock yet.  We are just talking about maybe going in April but I have been having a recurring dream where I am waiting on line upon line, taking various WDW transport and walking for ages and just cannot get there!  You don't need to be Freud to figure these dreams out!  If only DFiance would decide one way or the other!  I even found shirts online yesterday saying "I'm going to Walt Disney World" and thought how fun it would be to give those shirts to his kids if we surprise them with this idea at Christmas.  Argh!!  I can't help but plan 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## DVC Kelly

Stacy's a freak said:


> My shameful secret of late is obsessing about a WDW trip which isn't even a lock yet.  I even found shirts online yesterday saying "I'm going to Walt Disney World" and thought how fun it would be to give those shirts to his kids if we surprise them with this idea at Christmas.  Argh!!  I can't help but plan
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I'm guilty of the same thing.  I'm always thinking about a trip that hasn't even been booked yet and worried about the little details.


----------



## Primrosepower

TaraPA said:
			
		

> If I never go on IASW again it will be too soon...
> 
> Never been to a rope drop.
> 
> Never had a Dole Whip.



 Yeah, I was Dole Whip-less too up until about 3 weeks ago. Ok, here's what to to.. BUY A TICKET RIGHT NOW, DRIVE DOWN THERE RIGHT NOW, AND GET A DOLE WHIP. Then just go home and undersand what you've been missing.


----------



## Mindy5767

Primrosepower said:


> Yeah, I was Dole Whip-less too up until about 3 weeks ago. Ok, here's what to to.. BUY A TICKET RIGHT NOW, DRIVE DOWN THERE RIGHT NOW, AND GET A DOLE WHIP. Then just go home and undersand what you've been missing.



HA!  I've never been to a rope drop either...and probably never will... we are NOT morning people...however, we have closed down the parks many times, even after late EMH! 

You too can have Dole Whip at home...provided you have a soft serve machine.. this company is a vendor http://www.unifiedenterprisescorp.com/products2.html

WHY is there no smiley face licking a Dole Whip?


----------



## t_daniels

Mindy5767 said:
			
		

> HA!  I've never been to a rope drop either...and probably never will... we are NOT morning people...however, we have closed down the parks many times, even after late EMH!
> 
> You too can have Dole Whip at home...provided you have a soft serve machine.. this company is a vendor http://www.unifiedenterprisescorp.com/products2.html
> 
> WHY is there no smiley face licking a Dole Whip?



I've seen the mixes!!


----------



## Soonerthunder

But, has anyone tried the mixes?


----------



## GrumpyGoofyFan

rebeccaariel said:


> My shameful secret is that I hate the water parks.
> 
> I know! I'm terrible! But in my defence, I hate all water parks and public pools.




My one friend is the same way about hating water parks in general. We had free entry to an indoor water park and he wouldn't go. I had a blast with my other friend that went. It was also my first time at one. I always thought it was dumb to wait for a slide and I was wrong. All I need is high speed slides and tubes. I will never chill in a wave pool or slow moving things @ water parks. When we go in 36 Days and if he doesn't want to go to Blizzard Beach, I'll just go by myself to do the high speed rides. I regret not trying the water parks @ Disney. I was always with family and no one wanted to go to parks. We just had no time for it. So this time, I have time slotted for it lol. Typhoon is closed for Rehab. That is alright, Blizzard Beach is more my style.


----------



## dtstampz

I finally booked my very first solo trip, complete with airfare.  
And I'm afraid to tell anyone.  Except you guys!   I know you
won't think I'm crazy....will you?


----------



## dhorner233

dtstampz said:


> I finally booked my very first solo trip, complete with airfare.
> And I'm afraid to tell anyone.  Except you guys!   I know you
> won't think I'm crazy....will you?



I just did 3 days solo in Disneyland. My cousin was late in arriving because of hurricane Sandy but, I had a blast!  Even the Halloween party on Halloween! Everyone is so friendly. The CM's all talk to you. I met two 2D friends from Disboards!!!  And, I ended up buying an annual pass so I could be there 3 days by myself and 5 w/my cousin. So now I'm thinking of going again in the spring by myself. After all, I already have the annual pass!!


----------



## Nancy F

I don't like the Turkey Legs. Tastes more like a hotdog than Thanksgiving. And when I eat turkey... it has to taste like Thanksgiving. 
Nancy


----------



## Rememberingthe70s

I've been going for 30-some-odd years since I was a kid, and I have never been on Dumbo or the Rockets, and really, don't ever plan to. I went on the tea cups once, and that was plenty.

Can you tell I don't like spinny things?

Oh, and I want to squish Figment. (Don't worry, I won't.) He drives me crazy. 

ETA - Oh, and I've never seen a parade, ever, other than passing it on my way somewhere else.


----------



## Rememberingthe70s

dtstampz said:
			
		

> I finally booked my very first solo trip, complete with airfare.
> And I'm afraid to tell anyone.  Except you guys!   I know you
> won't think I'm crazy....will you?



I LOVE my solo trips. Friends here at home think I'm crazy. "Why would you go to WDW ALONE?!!) It seems as if I am doing one solo trip each year ... Didn't exactly plan that LOL

The one thing I've found is that I have to have plenty on deck to do. But that's a plus, since I find you end up doing attractions you like several times, and you have a lot more free time without people with you. Have a BLAST! When are you going?


----------



## dtstampz

Rememberingthe70s said:


> I LOVE my solo trips. Friends here at home think I'm crazy. "Why would you go to WDW ALONE?!!) It seems as if I am doing one solo trip each year ... Didn't exactly plan that LOL
> 
> The one thing I've found is that I have to have plenty on deck to do. But that's a plus, since I find you end up doing attractions you like several times, and you have a lot more free time without people with you. Have a BLAST! When are you going?



I'm booked Jan 28th -Feb 4th at Pop, but thinking of doing a split stay and
moving to my fav Coronado Springs the last 3 nights.
 Seriously--I haven't told my dh yet, or my best Disney travel buddy!


----------



## tleager

1)I wish there was an adult only resort, I love Disney, but not the noisy children

2)I enjoy solo visit

3)I do not like roller coasters

4) To me, it will always be MGM

5)I have no desire to ever stay at a value resort

6)My trips have become more for the food and less about the parks

7)I have a huge collection of Disney movies (just for me)

8)I wish the Dis had like buttons 

9)I really do not like the night shows, I think they are boring


----------



## Pumbaa7287

tleager said:


> 1)I wish there was an adult only resort, I love Disney, but not the noisy children
> 
> 2)I enjoy solo visit
> 
> 3)I do not like roller coasters
> 
> 4) To me, it will always be MGM
> 
> 5)I have no desire to ever stay at a value resort
> 
> 6)My trips have become more for the food and less about the parks
> 
> 7)I have a huge collection of Disney movies (just for me)
> 
> 8)I wish the Dis had like buttons
> 
> 9)I really do not like the night shows, I think they are boring



1. That would be pretty awesome...

2. We've been doing a lot of Adult Only trips lately and love being able to go at our pace.

3. Disney's a good place for you then! Not many of those, and only two legitimate ones.

4. Ditto!

5. We love the values, minus the noise, because we really only go to the rooms to sleep!

6. This too. On a recent day trip I realized as we were leaving Epcot that the only ride we'd been on the whole day was the Mexico boat ride. We had a similar day at MK recently with CBJ! Although we went back later on to do more rides because I couldn't allow that.

7. Our collection is shamefully small, actually. My parents have most of them so I assume I'll just inherit them when we have children.

8. A like button here would be amazing and probably cut down the number of needless posts by 75%

9. I like Fantasmic a lot, and love the holiday shows at Illuminations. I've always been underwhelmed by Wishes, but love the projection shows beforehand.


----------



## Zatson23

I used to be so scared of alien encounters that my parents would have to force me to ride it... And to this day I'm a little scared of stitch's great escape because of that

I have never had a turkey leg and I never will

My nickname for fantasyland is stroller city, and I will only go there during extra magic hours to avoid the kids.


----------



## Irishman

OK...First" THREAD"...first post ever..My son and myself went down to disney for the first time.Stayed in disney with my t/share.We had a blast.I am thinking on flying solo and check things out MYSELF..Is there a place "park" where other singles go to?? Sugestions??..( a grown man)


----------



## Rememberingthe70s

Irishman said:
			
		

> OK...First" THREAD"...first post ever..My son and myself went down to disney for the first time.Stayed in disney with my t/share.We had a blast.I am thinking on flying solo and check things out MYSELF..Is there a place "park" where other singles go to?? Sugestions??..( a grown man)



Hey Irishman! 

There's not so much a specific area of the parks that solo/singles hang out in as much as there's a big community of people here on these forums that go to Disney solo. Also, there are lists on the forums about who's-traveling-when, and plenty of folks that schedule meet-ups. Seriously, lots of folks visit solo. I go once each year for a week on my own. I certainly am about riding all the awesome rides when I'm there, but I'm also a grown man. You might really like the feel of some of the hangout-type places in Downtown Disney.


----------



## MeganFyne

chicharitta said:


> My secret is I love IASW. For me its really not the ride. My grandfather was a mechanical engineer and back in the day when IASW was high tech my grandfather was amazed by the engineering. As he got older and could no longer travel to WDW he would always say "Ride Its A Small World for me." So now its a family tradition that we MUST ride at least once. We usually end up teary eyed by the time the ride ends because we end up taking a trip down memory lane rather than paying attention to the ride.



I literally got chills when I read this! I'll look at it with new eyes when I go down next. Tearing up right now...


----------



## lvcourtneyy

I actually hated Epcot when we went last trip.

Ellen's Universe of Energy really sealed the deal for me.


----------



## SRiley1985

It's Tough To Be A Bug scares the crap out of me. Every. Single. Time.


----------



## AuroraRora

^ I love that ride, but I close my eyes at the spiders, I cannot deal with spiders even if they're Disney spiders. And I lean forward during the "sting" part - when I was a kid my best friend went to WDW before I did and warned me about it, and the result is that I've never experienced that part. In my mind I've built it up to be the awful painful thing lol!!


----------



## packedforadventure

In 1999-2000, I amassed quite the pin collection. I still have them in a bag, in my closet and just haven't had the drive to put them on ebay. It's a monumental task! Since then, I've been careful to begin a collection of anything and I steer clear of even looking at the pins in the parks. I never even really traded them, I just hoarded!

http://www.alwayspackedforadventure.com


----------



## bdklein

Riding the Express Monorail while mooning everyone.


----------



## cayennews

I went to Disneyland in CA alone once. I was on a business trip and stayed an extra day. I felt kind of lame, but decided to make a day of it by getting my pic taken with each and every character. I think I was 29 at the time. 

I also ended spending a few nights at Vero Beach alone. My BF at the time got sick and went home, but I stayed since it was all paid for and I did not want to pay for another plane ticket. It was not so bad. 

Don't plan on going alone again.


----------



## Belle83

Our secret won't seem crazy to everyone here, but we're planning to back in a few months and aren't telling a single person. We're not telling family, friends, coworkers..nobody.  We were just there last month and don't want to hear comments.


----------



## MontyMinnie

I have never gone to Tom Sawyer's Island.

I have never done the paddle boat.  

I have never seen the Hall of Presidents.

I find it extremely hilarious to make fun of "O Canada!"...

I secretly ADORE It's a Small World


----------



## Irishman

I had taken my son to MK..( he was 3 4 yrs old)
  It was hot....kids screaming.My ex was grumpy..

  BUT....I saW CRUELLA..walking around the park telling everyone to get out of her way...MADE me smile...BIG SMILE


----------



## Alyssa88

While my very good friends know about my disney obsession (and I have converted them to disney) most of my friends do not. 

I have never done the Country Bear Jamboree or the Tiki Room and I have absolutely no desire to. I just know that I hate them both. 

I am excited to got to WDW with my niece because now I can pretend the things I want to do are really for her 

I have done some pretty awesomely stupid things at WDW in my two trips with friends that I would never have the guts to do now. SO MUCH FUN, but so risky


----------



## fisherjenn

I've never been on the Jungle Cruise


----------



## mad madam mim78

Mine I'm sure are going to sound terrible. 

I really am not a big fan of AK. I know it's suppose to feel authentic, but I feel like I'm walking through the slums all the time. There are few decent rides. Just meh. 

I get a little irritated that Johnny Depp was installed in the PotC.  I know he was in the movie but come on. 

Don't like the dole whip. 

I've never started my MK day with Tomorrowland. 

I have a better time at disney without my kids. Don't get me wrong when they're there and having a good time I am overjoyed, but they are 70% of the time unhappy and complaining. 

I think on the DDP a bottle of water or soda being considered a snack is absurd. 

Don't like the new ending to haunted mansion. You can barely tell what's happening. 

I could ride IaSW 50 times in a row and never get tired of it. 

They put really great cast members on the jungle cruise. I'm always impressed and they always get a laugh out of me. I wish I could say the same for the great movie ride. They put the most boring, unfunny people on that ride. I find myself laughing just to make them feel better. 

The bell ringer outside Columbia harbor house annoys the poop out of me. Yet I'm always happy that I see the same guy doing it every time I go. Haha!  How does he do that all day!!!

My retirement plan is to work at disney.


----------



## JamieH

Let's see, I have a few....

No matter how old I get, how many times I go or how boring I think they may be, I HAVE to see carousel of progress, the hall of presidents, tiki room and small world every time I go.  My 5 year old actually loved carousel of progress when he and I did our trip together!

I tear up at almost anything Disney- my eyes literally start burning and I get choked up when I'm watching a Disney movie with my kids and think of taking them.  The opening of MK song, wishes, all of the nostalgic things from when I was a kid....I could cry now!

Epcot has always been my favorite park!  Not sure why, it's just the one I remember most from childhood, even though I was 5 when it opened.  I have a photo of myself from then with this huge scary character...I think it was supposed to be a person from whatever country we were in but her head was huge and strange looking!  

For a long time, I thought MK was for little kids and when I visited DL in high school on a school trip, I had no desire to experience that park so my friend and I made it our mission to find as many characters as we could, so that's all we did all day long, we didn't ride one is single thing.  Now I regret it bc I'll probably never convince my (Disney-despising DH) to take me there 

I don't like AK - we aren't even wasting our time this trip.  I don't think there is anything particularly wrong about it, I just don't enjoy it, it's a personal thing 

I have no intention of staying in anything above a value bc I don't feel we stay in the room enough to justify the expense.

I rented a jogging stroller for my 5,, almost 6 year old when we took our trip with just the 2 of us mostly bc i didn't want to have him lagging behind at rope drop lol. To my credit, it stayed parked most of the time and was mostly used to get us out of the parks at night without losing him.

I don't like dole whips either 

I've never eaten at CRT bc I didn't think it was worth it - but this trip, my daughter is 4 and it was at the top of my To DO list!

I start brainwashing, I mean talking, to my kids about Disney so far in advance that they should know the parks and rides as we'll as me!  This is my daughters first real trip ( she was 11 mths the first time) and my sons 3rd!  He thinks he's a Disney expert, though lol

Ok, I think that's enough for now . 30 days and counting!


----------



## lstylr

Alyssa88 said:
			
		

> I have done some pretty awesomely stupid things at WDW in my two trips with friends that I would never have the guts to do now. SO MUCH FUN, but so risky



Details please!


----------



## dhorner233

Alyssa88 said:


> While my very good friends know about my disney obsession (and I have converted them to disney) most of my friends do not.
> 
> I have never done the Country Bear Jamboree or the Tiki Room and I have absolutely no desire to. I just know that I hate them both.
> 
> I am excited to got to WDW with my niece because now I can pretend the things I want to do are really for her
> 
> I have done some pretty awesomely stupid things at WDW in my two trips with friends that I would never have the guts to do now. SO MUCH FUN, but so risky





lstylr said:


> Details please!



I know! Doesn't that make you want to know!?


----------



## lstylr

When AK first opened I went on Kilimanjaro Safari and thought the poachers were real. Not the brightest 8 year old. 

Last Christmas my dad and I took a trip. We went to Jellyrolls one night and neither of us remember how we got back to our hotel. We think it was bus to MK, monorail to GF, but no one will ever truly know...


----------



## Meetmeinmontauk

Irishman said:


> I had taken my son to MK..( he was 3 4 yrs old)
> It was hot....kids screaming.My ex was grumpy..
> 
> BUT....I saW CRUELLA..walking around the park telling everyone to get out of her way...MADE me smile...BIG SMILE




I'd love to see that!


----------



## lilo12

I've been going to disney for 16 plus years and I have never had a turkey leg or a dole whip! I'm not the biggest fan of AK, I usually stick around for only a little while. I absolutely HATE its tough to be a bug. Its so creepy when the spiders crawl all over you


----------



## ford91exploder

i'll see your Cruella and raise you Malificent! 



Irishman said:


> I had taken my son to MK..( he was 3 4 yrs old)
> It was hot....kids screaming.My ex was grumpy..
> 
> BUT....I saW CRUELLA..walking around the park telling everyone to get out of her way...MADE me smile...BIG SMILE


----------



## Alyssa88

dhorner233 said:


> I know! Doesn't that make you want to know!?



I mean, it wasn't terrible stuff. So the details aren't as juicy as I might have unintentionally lead people to believe, lol. It is just something I would never have the guts to do so obviously now, out of fear of the potential consequences. Guess this is growing up?


----------



## Foxxie52

I hate Cinderella! I think she's a sap!

I often ask Wendy to get out my picture so it can just be Peter and me (I ask politely though).

I have used my young niece as an excuse for just about everything (ie. my niece wanted me to go on Dumbo for her while I'm here. She loves that ride!)

I have run to find Peter Pan in the parks!

I don't know what the dole whip is!

My favourite ride is Carosel of Progress but nearly everyone I know thinks it's lame.

I have been known to call Pin collectors "saddo muppets" when describing them to my friends because I don't want to admit I collect them too!

Okay, here's my worst:
I have actually ridden the tram out to the carpark EVEN THOUGH I don't have a car parked there! 

I think I need help....


----------



## ForeverWithStitch

Lol awesome


----------



## com_op_2000

Belle83 said:


> Our secret won't seem crazy to everyone here, but we're planning to back in a few months and aren't telling a single person. We're not telling family, friends, coworkers..nobody.  We were just there last month and don't want to hear comments.



What I tell people is:
Whoever pays the piper calls the music. 
   
If your family/friends wants you to go on a vacation and they are willing to pay for it, go and have a great time on them. If you are paying for the trip you go where and when you choose to go.


----------



## VACamm

Foxxie52 said:
			
		

> I hate Cinderella! I think she's a sap!
> 
> I often ask Wendy to get out my picture so it can just be Peter and me (I ask politely though).
> 
> I have used my young niece as an excuse for just about everything (ie. my niece wanted me to go on Dumbo for her while I'm here. She loves that ride!)
> 
> I have run to find Peter Pan in the parks!
> 
> I don't know what the dole whip is!
> 
> My favourite ride is Carosel of Progress but nearly everyone I know thinks it's lame.
> 
> I have been known to call Pin collectors "saddo muppets" when describing them to my friends because I don't want to admit I collect them too!
> 
> Okay, here's my worst:
> I have actually ridden the tram out to the carpark EVEN THOUGH I don't have a car parked there!
> 
> I think I need help....



The tram ride without a car made me laugh lol


----------



## dtstampz

I FINALLY told my dh about the solo trip I have coming up at the end of the month.
He laughed, and in the end it was no big deal.  Whew!
However, I'm still NOT telling anyone else.  I just don't want to deal with the comments
people feel compelled to make about Disney trips and my going there alone...


----------



## t_daniels

I don't like the Mickey waffles.


----------



## DonaldDuck3

I love donald duck. He is eveb tattooed on me. When i see him in the parks i get very excited like a liitle kid even at 38. I always have to get pictures witj no matter how long the wait.

My other disney shameful secret is i hate fireworks. I find them boring. I would rather be on big thunder mountain. My favorite ride.


----------



## dhorner233

dtstampz said:


> I FINALLY told my dh about the solo trip I have coming up at the end of the month.
> He laughed, and in the end it was no big deal.  Whew!
> However, I'm still NOT telling anyone else.  I just don't want to deal with the comments
> people feel compelled to make about Disney trips and my going there alone...



I've been solo and always had a great time! I can't talk to anyone about Disney up here either. No one understands. Thank goodness for Disboards!!! 



DonaldDuck3 said:


> I love donald duck. He is eveb tattooed on me. When i see him in the parks i get very excited like a liitle kid even at 38. I always have to get pictures witj no matter how long the wait.
> 
> My other disney shameful secret is i hate fireworks. I find them boring. I would rather be on big thunder mountain. My favorite ride.




Your first post is a confession!


----------



## Plaid Sheep

KYfriedPanda said:


> sigh... couldn't agree more... i miss pleasure island's night-time parties... especially the jello shots sold in syringes out on the street...



I TOTALLY miss PI on Thursdays.. I miss starting the night at Fireworks and hitting the Island. I miss the midnight shows... I miss the Beach Club.. I miss the ice shot thingy out front... I miss the jello shots.. I miss my favorite bartenders....I miss being really naughty at the Adventurers club... 
I had a backdoor card at Mannaquins and wasn't afraid to use it!

(sigh) My 20's were AWESOME!!


----------



## diznee25

We don't share our vacation plans with family, until the last minute.  Getting tired of the 'rude' comments.  (_We'll never vacation anywhere else...get over it_!!)

DH and I have come to favor AKL so much now, that we don't want to stay anywhere else!  

I've always wanted to get an autograph book and have the characters sign it.

and last one:

I am planning our retirement life around Disney!  The plan is to move to Florida so we can be close to WDW!    (Only 30 years to go! lol)  The shameful part is I've been planning this since I was 18 years old.  And it's not a pipe dream, I will make it happen!


----------



## Couchy

dtstampz said:


> I FINALLY told my dh about the solo trip I have coming up at the end of the month.
> He laughed, and in the end it was no big deal.  Whew!
> However, I'm still NOT telling anyone else.  I just don't want to deal with the comments
> people feel compelled to make about Disney trips and my going there alone...



Too funny! I have also planned solo trips and waited to tell DH. Then I pretend while we are sitting watching TV that I "just found" a great rate for an upcoming long weekend. I then say "we should go" and he says" I can't but you are more than welcome too."  This has worked several times 

I also tell NO ONE because I just get sick of dealing with people's comments. I am not embarrassed. I just do not want to try to explain to them what they will never understand


----------



## pawprints1116

I've never had a picture taken with a princess. I get nervous like a small child! My goal is, on my next trip (on 2/1) to get one with Ariel and/or one with Rapunzel and/or one with Tiana (my top princesses)! My honey doesn't know yet   Hopefully I don't chicken out!


----------



## KaylaSue22

I think the Nemo show is absolutely horrible!


----------



## OutNChiTown

The tree at Animal Kingdom gives me the willies...  I mean seriously, a tree with 325 animals carved in to it.  It's just weird to me.  Only been inside of it once and have no urge to go there again.


----------



## disneyluvrtink

I hate the hall of presidents. I fell asleep the one and only time I did it.  I've never been on Tom Sawyers Island. I didn't like the turkey legs. I think the Ellen's universe of energy is a waste of space. I tear up when it's time to go home.


----------



## Chuckers

Foxxie52 said:


> Okay, here's my worst:
> I have actually ridden the tram out to the carpark EVEN THOUGH I don't have a car parked there!



I LOVE that!!!


P.S. I hate Minnie Mouse.. I think she's an overbearing shrew and a tease.


----------



## BensDaddy

Chuckers said:
			
		

> I LOVE that!!!
> 
> P.S. I hate Minnie Mouse.. I think she's an overbearing shrew and a tease.



A tease? Really? Lol


----------



## Chuckers

BensDaddy said:


> A tease? Really? Lol



Clearly.. In her standard dress, she's always showing her undergarments to the world...


----------



## BensDaddy

Chuckers said:
			
		

> Clearly.. In her standard dress, she's always showing her undergarments to the world...



Wow... Never looked at her in quite that way before.


----------



## hughech

That's so funny.  I can't stand hall of presidents either.  Boring.  The enchanted tiki room doesn't appeal to me either,, about as much as turkey legs.. Nasty


----------



## Offsides

The turkey legs always smell so good to me and then I try to eat one and.. They taste like ham.


----------



## Chuckers

Offsides said:


> The turkey legs always smell so good to me and then I try to eat one and.. They taste like ham.



I could never eat one of those turkey legs no matter how good they smell... When I see people walking around eating them, I'm kind of grossed out.


----------



## disneyluvrtink

The smell is deceiving! They are so gross!!


----------



## Offsides

Chuckers said:


> I could never eat one of those turkey legs no matter how good they smell... When I see people walking around eating them, I'm kind of grossed out.



Word.


----------



## MUFFYCAT

I don't like AK.    I'd be fine if I never went to that park again.

Last month we were in and out in hour. My DD did EE and Dinasaur then we left.


----------



## stink

When I am tired and hot and do not want to return to the resort, but in need a quick nap ....In  MK I  go to Hall of Presidents or Carousel of Progress  or Country Bears. In EPCOT do the same in France pavilion  or the American Adventure.


----------



## Chuckers

I may have posted this one a while ago, but I find Illuminations boring.


----------



## ludari

I really like the Tiki Room because it reminds me when I was a teenager with my girlfriend and we where the only ones in that room so we made out.  I really enjoy the Country Bear Jamboree because it reminds me when I was a child when my parents took me to DLR.  I do not like The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh or the Tea Cup attractions. I also dislike turkey legs and dole whip (I've tried it many times).  I hate strollers and electric wheel chairs especially when someone runs into me with them.


----------



## BigEAllen

I like to walk around the MK people watching, unless my children are with me & I enjoy just watching them.


----------



## lstylr

KatMark said:
			
		

> I really DESPISE Stitch.



Who the heck doesn't


----------



## Baby Pluto

First two things that come to mind...

- I don't enjoy Soarin. Everyone seems to love it but to me it's boring and I could go without ever riding it again.

- I don't like Tinkerbell!! Her character is so snotty and prissy.


----------



## zianha

lstylr said:


> Who the heck doesn't



I don't!  Stitch is one of my faves!


----------



## goofyboutmickey

I think Dole Whips are OK but I can live without them.


----------



## jtjohnson

- I don't enjoy Soarin. Everyone seems to love it but to me it's boring and I could go without ever riding it again.



I didn't really enjoy it that much either.


----------



## Offsides

zianha said:


> I don't!  Stitch is one of my faves!



He is one of my faves also! Hoorah for Stitch!


----------



## DizDaddy

hughech said:


> That's so funny.  I can't stand hall of presidents either.  Boring.  The enchanted tiki room doesn't appeal to me either,, about as much as turkey legs.. Nasty



Actually, I love that the Hall of Presidents is boring.  

It's my air-conditioned, sparsely attended mid-day napping place!!!!


----------



## YEWDVC

I do not like the Hall of Presidents.  I once made my niece and nephew share a turkey leg for lunch because I left my wallet in my room and only had money for one leg.


----------



## YEWDVC

I don't tell people I own DVC.  So many do not understand why I (61 yrs old) own at Disney and I do not have any grandchildren to share it with.  My DD (40), GodD (21), and best friend (55) have a great time every year.


----------



## providince

I agree with prior comments that soarin is boring.


----------



## Alyssa88

I love Soarin but I find Test Track to be excruciatingly boring, 65 mph is supposed to be fast?? My best friend loves it so I ride it for her, but I think it is a terrible waste of time. 

I am really excited to go to Universal in April since I haven't been since 1997. I actually wish I could spend more time there


----------



## Caseheidi

Loving this thread! so fun!  Still reading (on pg 29) but had to add some of mine.

Before I tell my Disney Secrets, I have a proposal.   For all those people who want and 18 and over time at Disney, I think you need to petition Disney for an extra ticketed event.  You know, like the MNSSHP or MVMCP, but for 18 and over.  Maybe even have them at Epcot during F&W. Wouldn't that be great?

Anyway, my shameful secrets that I can think of so far are:

1. I think Daisy Duck is selfish and annoying and bossy.  I admit that I have been watching entirely too much Mickey Mouse Clubhouse over the past three years, but she is just not a good role model for my little girl. 

2. Last time I visited DLR, I couldn't help but miss WDW.  I love DLR, it is my home resort as I live on the West Coast and had my first 3 Disney experiences there, but when I was there enjoying DL and DCA, I kept wanting to visit Epcot and DTD (so much better at WDW).  I also really missed it being closed off to the rest of the world.  At DLR you quickly run into the real world on Harbor Blvd, but WDW has all that green land, and you can forget everything else.  I had a great time at DLR, and find many of the original attractions better there then at MK, but WDW just has so much to offer, and I just love it so much more. My extended family would never understand! 

3. I don't understand it when people like either DL or MK but hate the other.  Yes they are different, but they are so much the same. They are both so full of magic and dreams, how can they not make you happy! As for that, how can anyone hate any of the parks?  They are all wonderful and magical in their own way.  I admit that there is something not quite right at DHS for me, but I love many, many of the attractions and restaurants.  There is just something good to be found at all the parks, and they all make me want to return!

4. DH and I use Disney trips as a way to escape and recup. after bad experiences in our lives.  Most of our family and friends just think we are Disney nuts, which we are  but some of our trips are really helping us get over some very painful situations.  It is our version of Therapy!


----------



## Mindy5767

goofyboutmickey said:
			
		

> I think Dole Whips are OK but I can live without them.



More for me!


----------



## Mindy5767

Alyssa88 said:
			
		

> I love Soarin but I find Test Track to be excruciatingly boring, 65 mph is supposed to be fast?? My best friend loves it so I ride it for her, but I think it is a terrible waste of time.
> 
> I am really excited to go to Universal in April since I haven't been since 1997. I actually wish I could spend more time there



65 seems fast on Test Track because youre in an open car.  I think its fun but the newest version is not as much fun.


----------



## jadepansy459

I haven't been to WDW, booked to go in October.. I watch the wishes video on YouTube every week and cry EVERYTIME. Sad. It's the music, so magical!


----------



## Males1011

-I had my first Dole Whip with my DGF on our trip last year. (Boy had I been missing out..)

-I still haven't seen Illuminations. Meh. (Which is weird, seeing how Epcot is my favorite park in the World)

-I'm stupid-bashful to have my picture taken with any of the characters.

-As much as I love the smell of the turkey legs, I had one once, and threw at least half of it away. Nasty.

-We missed Soarin' on our last trip, and by the time we got home, we actually felpt GUILTY about missing it! (We had lunch at Sunshine Seasons, and forgot about going back afterwards xD)


----------



## lindsay314

I'm new to the DIS, so it's fun to see that someone dug up this old thread!  My "shameful secrets":
--I can't watch Wishes without crying.
--I'm almost 26 and desperately want to have a super-early breakfast at Cinderella's Royal Table.
--Meeting Ariel for the first time was one of the highlights of my trip this past Halloween.
--I've been to WDW 4 times and have never seen any kind of opening/rope drop show.
--I have never experienced the Country Bears, Swiss Family Treehouse, or Tom Sawyer Island.
--I have gone twice with family and twice with friends; I enjoyed all of them, but I would LOVE to try a solo trip and experience the parks at my own pace.
--I sometimes go to the DisneyParks website and price my dream vacation (a theme park view at a monorail hotel for one week).
--I can't wait to take my kids someday--whenever that will be (don't have kids, don't even have a BF at the moment)!
--I always tear up at my last glimpse of the castle--and I even teared up during the surprise moment in Enchanted Tales With Belle.
--I owned many Disney videos growing up, but never Dumbo because it made me so upset.
--I'm also not a fan of Tink.  Don't think her attitude is one girls should really be modeling.  When did she become so popular anyway?
--I still take my autograph book from 2002 to the parks and stand in line to meet characters (again, I'm almost 26!)
--I want to go to Disneyland in CA soooo bad.  It might be a possibility this May, but nothing is set in stone yet.
--I work full-time as a sign language interpreter, and I've contemplated applying for interpreting jobs in Orlando just so I can move there, get a annual pass and go to the parks whenever I feel like it. 
--I've only been 4 times, but WDW still feels like "home" every time I'm there.  My parents don't really get it, but that's ok!


----------



## lovelygirl1975

My secrets: 

1.  Disney is my Happy Place: When I am sad or in stressful situations I visualize disney parks, hotels, etc and it helps me to calm down

2.   Never had a dole whip, turkey leg, or been at rope drop.  

3.   The TOT gave me nightmares, even though I enjoyed at the time.  So did Space Mountain.  

4. I love the carousel of progress.  

5. I only tell certain people when me and DH are planning a Disney trip. 

6.   DH gave me a Minnie watch for valentines day and it made me cry.  I don't wear it but every so often because it makes me cry.  

7.   I read these boards when I have insomnia and it helps me sleep.


----------



## SoonToBeMrs

Let me precede this by saying I've been to WDW at least 20 times:

-- I've never had a dole whip or turkey leg
-- I've never been to Tom Sawyer Island
-- Only been to AK once (when it first opened) 
-- I think DL is a disappointment in comparison to WDW 
-- I'm terrified of Honey I Shrunk the Audience in Epcot I have to wait outside while everyone else is in it
-- I still wait in lines for character autographs (I'm 22)
-- I am pretty much planning my Disneymoon around ADRs
-- I watched the Disney Christmas parades on TV and cried (it's clearly been too long)


----------



## spiceycat

have been more than 60 times.

1) joined DVC in 1993, 1995, 1998, 2000 - then sold 1993 (OKW) brought BLT (2009) - don't even ask how much that cost

2) my only Disney nightmares are about that silly clown at BWV.

3) have not had dole whip - think allergic to something in it

4) turkey legs had it once - NEVER again - definitely allergic

5) now go to WDW more for the resorts than the parks - yes spend a few hours in the parks every other day - but love the dvc resorts.

6) Love Soarin' do it every time I am at Epcot.
7) love walking to Epcot when staying at BWV or BCV
8) love taking the boat to Studios when I go to studios
9) use to love the buses - when the drivers could be original they were great!
10) love the monsters,inc - of course have loved everything here - hoping they will kept monster, inc - longer than the time travel thing
11) still have not taken the time to stop and relax in the parks.... really need to work on that


----------



## grelca

i'd never even _heard_ of a dole whip until last week, much less have i had one.

i could take or leave fireworks shows and parades.

i have planned but then not actually attempted drinking around the world my past two trips.

i think disneyland is lame (though i will probably still get an annual pass and go a ton when i finally move to la).

and is it _really_ a secret if 13 of your friends witnessed it? but i got talked into going on space mountain and was bawling and hyperventilating at the end. took like half an hour to calm myself down.


----------



## Irishman

Well after doing my first solo trip to disney.And I still don't know exactly about turkey leggs and dole whips..MK I can leave it.BUT the other Parks I love.I went to EPCOT...Had a blast.Just walked enjoyed the sights and the street shows in England,France.Japan.After drinking a few beers from a few different countries.I decided to get some Sushi...Afterwards I walked down to the shops there and i was looking at the swords ( man thing)...Well this very attractive small japanize woman came over to me all dreesed to a TEE.Looked up at me and ask if she could help me.My heart dropped when she spoke to me.( WOW)....No she did not sell me a sword.(  I am sure TSA would have loved me)....But When she did sell me a kimono..Well I loved it.
  I have not felt that way in a long time....


----------



## SMWfamily

Im secretly trying to convert my inlaws into Disney fans when they have claimed to hate it  their whole lives....

I plan to buy a season pass for just me  on my next trip and then find excuses to go down to Florida three times in the coming year.  I plan to work the "free parking" angle.

I secretly wish they would change the movie on Soarin' because I love that ride but I am deathly sick of that movie.

I use Orange flavored Lysol in my bathroom because it smells like the orange groves in Soarin' and reminds me of Disney bathrooms.

I am deathly and horrifically scared of Space Mountain.


----------



## villavic

I can seat for 2 hours saving a good place to see the MK night parade. I can wait 40 minutes for Soarin, Big Thunder or Pirates. But... I don't like Fantasmic that much. It's a good show, but to me it's a waste of time seating for more than an hour to save a good seat to see that show. I already did it twice. I'm going again this year to the Studios but this time I'll skip Fantasmic. 

There's a non-Disney shameful secret, but I want to share it with you guys because when I've told this to my friends, they just can't believe me: I always fall asleep in any of the 3 MATRIX movies. I just find them boring.


----------



## DanceDrawDream

I've never been on space mountain!


----------



## Pumbaa7287

Two more:

-I hate birds... but I really liked the Flights of Wonder show. Shhh...

-We live near University of Florida, which has a beautiful campus, and I always find myself comparing some of the parks and entertainment/restaurants in the area to the ones at Disney. I just can't get it out of my head!


----------



## taythegibs

I hate soarin.

I've never been to ts island even though ive spent hundreds of hours in mk.

I really dislike the new test track but it didnt stop me from riding it 4 times in a row.

Living with the Land is my favorite attraction at EPCOT.

When i watch Illuminations I cant do anything else while its going on.

Wishes makes me tear up every time (21yo male who has seen it dozens of times), and my favorite place to watch it is from behind the carousel. 

I know disney better than i do my own hometown.

I AM a Pirate


----------



## singastory

I can't stand Tinkerbelle.

I don't get the hype about Soarin', I've been on both DW and DL's versions and they were both boring.

Frontierland is a giant mystery to me. I've ridden on BTMRR and Splash but honestly that's it... I (still) have no idea what Song of the South or the Country Bear Jamboree is about.

I love shopping but can't ever seem to find anything to spend my money on once I'm in a gift shop. I guess that makes it seem like I'm keeping to a "budget". 

The three Disney movies I refuse to watch are Dumbo, Pinnochio, and Bambi. I think I've seen each maybe once or twice.

I want to like Snow White, but Adriana Caselotti's voice is like nails on a chalkboard to me and so the movie usually ends up in the previous category.

I am a Disney apologist. Sometimes it's hard for me to see Disney flaws. Sometimes its not so hard... They need to tone down the Princess photoshop-fest that's currently happening.


----------



## villavic

DanceDrawDream said:


> I've never been on space mountain!



And I've not been in Splash Mountain nor the Aerosmith RC. I do like speed but I hate fast falls, that's why avoid strong roller coasters.


----------



## DisneyBalloons

- I read the Unofficial Guide (my Bible) and watch the Disney vacation movie whenever I am in need of a "Disney pick-me-up"

- never been to Tom Sawyer's Island

- Honey I Shrunk the Audience always terrified me

- I have been planning my Disney wedding forever, although there's no Prince Charming in my life


----------



## USS Disney

- Went to Disneyland for Grad Nite and cried watching the fireworks.
- I live in hawaii and still have not even seen Aulani
- I could play hide & seek on tom sawyer island for days
- I hated "Brave"


----------



## Simba's Mom

I guess it's about time to make my Disney cofession-I very much dislike WDW at Christmastime.  The "bush music" is all Christmas carols, where's my Disney music?  It just seems that the place is all about Christmas then, not about Disney.  I know, I know, DH tells me I'm being a Scrooge, but after 3 December trips, I've come to the conclusion that I'm just not a "Disney at Christmastime" lover.  I'd even rather go in the (gasp!) summertime.


----------



## Stacy's a freak

Simba's Mom said:
			
		

> I guess it's about time to make my Disney cofession-I very much dislike WDW at Christmastime.  The "bush music" is all Christmas carols, where's my Disney music?  It just seems that the place is all about Christmas then, not about Disney.  I know, I know, DH tells me I'm being a Scrooge, but after 3 December trips, I've come to the conclusion that I'm just not a "Disney at Christmastime" lover.  I'd even rather go in the (gasp!) summertime.



Agreed!  I've also been several times at Christmas time and I'm so over it.  After hearing the same carolers sing the same songs for 4 years out of 6, yeah.  Done.  Now Flower and Garden ... Give me some of that!  I need to work on that


----------



## HeyLynners

I buy the H2O lotion and put it on every day because the smell reminds me of Animal Kingdom Lodge.  ...and yes, the entire family makes fun of me for it.  Every day.  I don't care.  I just love the smell of *home*.

I have two full Chamilia bracelets.  They both have only Disney beads.  I wear them every day, but I am reluctant to show people when they ask, because I am 45 and wear Mickey bracelets.  "they are so pretty!".   Then,.."ohhh. Mickey Mouse?".


----------



## t_daniels

HeyLynners said:
			
		

> I buy the H2O lotion and put it on every day because the smell reminds me of Animal Kingdom Lodge.  ...and yes, the entire family makes fun of me for it.  Every day.  I don't care.  I just love the smell of *home*.
> 
> I have two full Chamilia bracelets.  They both have only Disney beads.  I wear them every day, but I am reluctant to show people when they ask, because I am 45 and wear Mickey bracelets.  "they are so pretty!".   Then,.."ohhh. Mickey Mouse?".



I'm with ya on the lotion. Only I haven't bought any yet. Just....souvenirs


----------



## proudestmunkie

So glad I found this thread!  Here goes nothin.... (I can't tell you how many times I've been to WDW, close to 40 times I think and 1 DL trip, 29 years old)


-Never ate a turkey leg.  Watching people eat them in the parks grosses me out.
-I haven't watched Fantasmic in close to 10 years....I say replace it with WoC!
-I will watch the fireworks and parades online or listen to the soundtracks and tear up every time...and I'm not a crier.  I come from a family of Disney fanatics and even my mom and sister make fun of me.  Let alone being in a park...it all comes out I can't help it.
-my last morning on property I need to go to Captain Cooks and get tonga toast and a dole whip for breakfast.  I NEED IT!!!!


----------



## Sir William

- I feel the inner child come out when I walk through the park gates.  

- No trip to WDW for me is complete until I go on the Carousel of Progress (though I do miss Rex Allen's voice), see Big Al at the Country Bear Jamboree (the rest is dull), and take the Great Movie Ride.  

- I love the corny jokes on The Jungle Cruise

- I've been singing "A Pirates Life for Me" on the Pirates of the Caribbean since I went on the ride in DL as a youngster.   

- I hate Rock'N' Roller Coaster, which I find too loud.  

- Forget Dole Whip, give me a Mickey Bar.  

- I like seeing where the CM are from, and striking up a conversation if I've been there (and I've been to or lived in a lot of places).


----------



## NJDiva

My ring back song is When You Wish Upon a Star....


----------



## Kathryn86

I get goosebumps every time I go. Without fail. Like a crazyface.


----------



## ariamac

- The day I returned from my first trip (I was 22)... I told myself "I don't get it. I can wait to go every 3 years or so" FAIL. booked another trip within 3 months! 

- I cannot stand Tinker Bell

- I've never been able to sit through Alice In Wonderland

- Dinosaur scares me

- I don't cry at Wishes, or with the first view of the castle. I'm disappointed, I honestly thought  I would.

- I don't see the appeal of staying at a moderate resort. I resort hopped a bit on my last trip and they're too big. Inconvenient. Not for me.


----------



## ain0004

My best secrets:
I don't care for dole whips and yes I like ice cream.
I haven't made it to Tom's island yet with the kids.
I have not seen the hall of president's (but planning to in may)
I have converted my husband into a Disney fan (now DVC members)
I do not like Main street electrical parade bring me back Spectro!
I haven't watched a full illuminations......
I always claim, I will try new food places, but always return to some place else
I can't stand the bus service, but so like DME
I love SSR and don't understand why other's don't
And yes I do not like BLT

Ok that is way too many secrets!


----------



## Simba's Mom

ariamac said:


> - The day I returned from my first trip (I was 22)... I told myself "I don't get it. I can wait to go every 3 years or so" FAIL. booked another trip within 3 months!



This reminds me of another Disney secret.  When we went to WDW the first time, 25 years ago, I remember at the end of the trip, in the Orlando airport, as everyone else talked about how they'd love to stay and live at WDW, I was thinking "OK, "been there-done that.  Now I can check that off as something I've done".  Then a few months later, I was describing my trip for someone else who wanted to go (otherwise I didn't even talk about it-it was just OK) and I realized that "Hey, I think I might like to go there again-just one more time".  Kept liking it a little more, kept going back-now I'll admit to being a Disney nut!


----------



## Hisgirl

This is such a great thread!

1. The Dinosaur ride at AK made me cry. My husband still, to this day, thinks those tears were from laughing, but it freaked me out to the bone. (My 23 yr. old daughter was crying too so I felt better about it)

2. I spend way too much time observing the totally inappropriate shoes women wear. High heels to Disney world???

3. I hate It's a Small World.  Hate. It. (Oh, Lord...now I"m singing the song in my head...)

4. Never had a Dole Whip.

5. I want to spend the night in the Swiss Family Robinson Tree.

6. I have always thought the parades were stupid, till we caught the beginning coming through the opening gates by the restrooms. It was fun watching in that hidden corner away from the crowds.


----------



## aml3679

@I cried the first time I went to Disney
@I am obsessed with Winnie the Pooh and have him tattooed on my right leg floating in the air on a balloon
@I read the Disney Boards Every Day
@This year will be my first time staying on site
@I think It's a Small World is corny but ride it any way
@I don't get embarrassed at Disney and feel younger and carefree


----------



## dansamy

I've never been inside innoventions. Which also means I've never done the coke flavors, including the Beverly. To me, there's only one flavor - diet coke.


----------



## Alyssa88

On my last trip, I never made it to rope drop and I loved it!

I absolutely despise packing, even for a disney trip. I am currently experiencing a mild case of packing anxiety. Just thinking about packing for anything makes me nervous and then I procrastinate until the last minute.


----------



## Chuckers

Alyssa88 said:


> On my last trip, I never made it to rope drop and I loved it!
> 
> I absolutely despise packing, even for a disney trip. I am currently experiencing a mild case of packing anxiety. Just thinking about packing for anything makes me nervous and then I procrastinate until the last minute.



I totally over pack.. I'll take a suitcase the size of Cleveland for a 3 day stay somewhere.. My May trip will be 7 days/6 nights and I'll probably have two steamer trunks, a huge suitcase, and 2 carry-ons.. and I go solo!


----------



## CocaColaGuy

- I bought a bunch of pins for myself...then gave them to the kids.
- Mary Poppins is my favorite movie...by a long shot (sorry, 007!)
- I still can't name all of the dwarves without using Comet and Cupid for 2 of them.
- I spent way too much time checking out the Biergarten girls.
- And Pocahontas.


----------



## cceandme

Mine is that I really like Stitchs Great Escape


----------



## Alyssa88

Chuckers said:


> I totally over pack.. I'll take a suitcase the size of Cleveland for a 3 day stay somewhere.. My May trip will be 7 days/6 nights and I'll probably have two steamer trunks, a huge suitcase, and 2 carry-ons.. and I go solo!



Me too! I like having options so I usually pack about twice the amount of clothes/shoes I actually need, and then forget something important.


----------



## AuroraRora

Alyssa88 said:
			
		

> Me too! I like having options so I usually pack about twice the amount of clothes/shoes I actually need, and then forget something important.



I'm exactly the same! There's nothing worse than getting there and wanting to wear an outfit but you can't, because you have all the pieces needed but no shoes that even slightly match, etc. The ironic thing is that I'll pack my suitcases to bursting, but then only wear a few of the same things the whole trip. 

And don't get my started on how many times I've had to buy a new piece of luggage there just to get all my souvenirs home lol!


----------



## bellepearle

I miss Delta Dreamflight and 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea. 
I hate Fantasia.
The Sherman Brothers are Disney Gods.
I love old-school disney.


----------



## Tom999




----------



## cathydwin

I love looking at pins & DH gets to rest
- Have to do Soarin' 
- watching the dancing fountain at Epcot & checking peopel's reaction to it
- NEVER had a turkey leg - get sick on the smell of them
- going solo on Expedition Everest
 checking if there are new containers for the pop corn
- visiting Goffy's candy store - yum!  love dipped pretzels


----------



## jtjohnson

I really didn't like Soarin' that much.  To me it didn't live up to the hype or being worth the long lines.


----------



## Mindy5767

AuroraRora said:


> I'm exactly the same! There's nothing worse than getting there and wanting to wear an outfit but you can't, because you have all the pieces needed but no shoes that even slightly match, etc. The ironic thing is that I'll pack my suitcases to bursting, but then only wear a few of the same things the whole trip.
> 
> And don't get my started on how many times I've had to buy a new piece of luggage there just to get all my souvenirs home lol!



I hear ya!   If I attempt to pare down, I will end up not packing something I'll need.  Such as, last August or it could have been June or July, but some time last summer, I was paring down, and only took my 2 pairs of Birkenstocks sandals along with a pair of tennis shoes.  Well, I know Disney in summer...and WHY did I not think I'd need water friendly shoes?    Wet birkenstocks are just plain yucky!!  I bought some water shoes at Blizzard Beach, but that was cause I nearly burned my feet off.  Not having been to a water park in more than a decade, I forgot about hot pavement.  Luckily, Disney is right there ready to sell me some! 

In November, I brought shorts, capris and a skirt and the only jeans I brought were the ones I wore in the car...and no coat, I didn't think I'd need it south of VA, so I just brought a blanket in the car.  So, I ended up having to wear my one pair of jeans over and over!!  It was just so cold...and I only had one hoodie.  I had looked at photos of previous Thanksgiving trips and determined that we were mostly shorts...but not in 2012!!  In the winter, you need to bring everything! 

Although...since Starbucks came out with VIA, I stopped bringing the Tassimo.  I also have stopped bringing the margaritaville machine and the blender.  Margaritas just taste better at EPCOT.


----------



## AuroraRora

Mindy5767 said:
			
		

> I hear ya!   If I attempt to pare down, I will end up not packing something I'll need.  Such as, last August or it could have been June or July, but some time last summer, I was paring down, and only took my 2 pairs of Birkenstocks sandals along with a pair of tennis shoes.  Well, I know Disney in summer...and WHY did I not think I'd need water friendly shoes?    Wet birkenstocks are just plain yucky!!  I bought some water shoes at Blizzard Beach, but that was cause I nearly burned my feet off.  Not having been to a water park in more than a decade, I forgot about hot pavement.  Luckily, Disney is right there ready to sell me some!
> 
> In November, I brought shorts, capris and a skirt and the only jeans I brought were the ones I wore in the car...and no coat, I didn't think I'd need it south of VA, so I just brought a blanket in the car.  So, I ended up having to wear my one pair of jeans over and over!!  It was just so cold...and I only had one hoodie.  I had looked at photos of previous Thanksgiving trips and determined that we were mostly shorts...but not in 2012!!  In the winter, you need to bring everything!
> 
> Although...since Starbucks came out with VIA, I stopped bringing the Tassimo.  I also have stopped bringing the margaritaville machine and the blender.  Margaritas just taste better at EPCOT.



Oh my gosh you sound exactly like me and my siblings! Once my sister didn't pack a single thing warmer than a tank top - guess who had to buy a hoodie before we even got on the plane to fly to FL. Another summer I thought "what if there's a cold day??" and packed a coat that never left the suitcase. When I was there last week it was a nightmare - some days were below 50F in the mornings, other days it went up to 78F mid-day, and I had no plans to go back to the room. Some days I was wearing Uggs while everyone wore flipflops, other days I was shivering in a skirt while everyone else had gloves on. I'm not good at weather-planning, that's for sure!


----------



## Billy Sims

1. I have never visited WDW as an adult until a handsome coworker dude told me he LOVED WDW! Poof - many trips to WDW followed - I am just...that...shallow. 

2. I became a AKL groupie and spend silly amounts of $$$ twice a year.

3. The coworker and I are no longer in contact - so now all my trips are solo... and I love it!!!

So selfish (and happy) am I!!!


----------



## sthrnbelle

You won't get flamed here right? Well I'll bite...

* I don't get why everyone _loves_ The Lion King. I'm not saying it's a bad movie, it's not. It just seems people favor it over everything else. 

* Aside from the Toy Story trilogy I think Disney sequels are unnecessary, especially the straight to DVD ones. 

* I went to see High School Musical 3 and Hannah Montana the movie in theaters. Excluding the parents I was the oldest one there. (FYI I'm 27).

* I find myself watching Disney Channel and sometimes Disney Junior- I have no children and no younger siblings.


----------



## TinkerFace

Mr Mojo Rapunzel said:


> I was touched by Micky Mouse. Kind of inappropriately I think.



I bet it was the other way round really.


----------



## RadGirl

I hate Ariel and I might have to "accidentally" scratch my dd4 DVD so she can't watch that little tart again. Phew. I feel better.


----------



## nolajax

Sir William said:


> - I feel the inner child come out when I walk through the park gates.
> 
> - No trip to WDW for me is complete until I go on the Carousel of Progress (though I do miss Rex Allen's voice), see Big Al at the Country Bear Jamboree (the rest is dull), and take the Great Movie Ride.
> 
> - I love the corny jokes on The Jungle Cruise
> 
> - I've been singing "A Pirates Life for Me" on the Pirates of the Caribbean since I went on the ride in DL as a youngster.
> 
> - I hate Rock'N' Roller Coaster, which I find too loud.
> 
> - Forget Dole Whip, give me a Mickey Bar.
> 
> - I like seeing where the CM are from, and striking up a conversation if I've been there (and I've been to or lived in a lot of places).



ALL OF THESE THINGS, well except for the fact that I adore rock'n'roller coaster...

And I'd have to add that when travelling with others it means I love them VERY VERY much if I actually deign to ride IASW with them.  I abhor that ride.  Passionately.  UGH.


----------



## mrcymbalplayer

Crashed a Jungle Cruise boat when I was 13. I was allowed to "steer" and when they let me try to bring it into the dock I went too fast a slammed the back of the boat in front of me. Pretty sure the Cast member that let me drive got an earful that night.


----------



## Sir William

nolajax said:
			
		

> ALL OF THESE THINGS, well except for the fact that I adore rock'n'roller coaster...
> 
> And I'd have to add that when travelling with others it means I love them VERY VERY much if I actually deign to ride IASW with them.  I abhor that ride.  Passionately.  UGH.



I'm a bit ambivalent about IASW.  I hate the sickly-sweet song that won't die after going on the ride (LOL!) but I enjoy looking at the national costumes and identifying them before seeing the signs.


----------



## Foxxie52

I'm loving this thread!

Okay, a few more:

I think Tinkerbell is a movie usurper. It was Peter Pan but everything is about Tink, especially now. There's never anything Peter.

It's been four years but I still have a fastpass for Space Mountain in my wallet. We didn't get round to using it.

I'm terrified of Goofy. He's too tall. I keep thinking he's gonna knock a kid out without even noticing it.

I consider the "Parade of Strollers down Mainstreet at closing" a parade in it's own right.

I call Disneyland Paris "diet Disney". Real Disney to me is Orlando. Even more than Disneyland.

I really love WDW. I've totally bought into "the most magical place on earth".


----------



## Needafix

Foxxie52 said:


> I'm loving this thread!
> 
> I'm terrified of Goofy. He's too tall. I keep thinking he's gonna knock a kid out without even noticing it.



LOL - Many years ago, my family and I were swimming in the CR pool when Goofy came to visit.  My sister (probably 4ish) was so excited she ran over and hugged him. He never saw her and bent down to greet another child smacking her in the head with his snout.  She went down hard and freaked out (granted it was mostly little kid shock) but I'll never forget the vision of Goofy "knocking out" my sister.  Goofy felt horrible.

My new shameful secret - I'm already planning my 50th bday - it's 2 years away and I'm mostly excited that I'm not taking the kids.  This trip is all about me.  I feel quite guilty being so selfish - but they'll be 17 & 21 and for once I want to do what I want to do when I want to do it.


----------



## CocaColaGuy

Foxxie52 said:


> I call Disneyland Paris "diet Disney". Real Disney to me is Orlando. Even more than Disneyland.
> 
> I really love WDW. I've totally bought into "the most magical place on earth".



I bought into it, too!  I don't know how anything other than WDW could possibly be considered Disney.


----------



## purpledisneyprncess

I hate amusement parks but absolutely love DisneyWorld!  While I will not go on any "Fast" rides or "Flying" rides, I truly enjoy watching my son and DH go on them like the Mountain rides, roller coasters, etc.   Truthfully, I went on the Magic Carpets ride last year and almost cried out of fear (Quite scared of heights!) lol  

I don't care for the turkey legs that everyone raves about- they taste yucky.


----------



## AuroraRora

purpledisneyprncess said:
			
		

> I hate amusement parks but absolutely love DisneyWorld!



I hate any kind of amusement parks outside of Orlando... I have this weird fear like the rides just aren't safe. The traveling fairs that visit various towns just look to me like the rides are about to fly off the tracks. I only feel safe going on "big" rides at places like WDW and Seaworld.


----------



## Nightenbelle

I can't stand Alice in Wonderland. Spoiled brat should have stayed where she was told.


----------



## RadGirl

nightenbelle said:


> i can't stand alice in wonderland. Spoiled brat should have stayed where she was told.



lol! Love it!


----------



## wiigirl

RadGirl said:


> I hate Ariel and I might have to "accidentally" scratch my dd4 DVD so she can't watch that little tart again. Phew. I feel better.


----------



## Bee2u

RadGirl said:


> I hate Ariel and I might have to "accidentally" scratch my dd4 DVD so she can't watch that little tart again. Phew. I feel better.



You know occasionally a DVD gets dropped on the floor and is accidentally stepped on and broken.  Tragic, really...


----------



## RadGirl

Bee2u said:


> You know occasionally a DVD gets dropped on the floor and is accidentally stepped on and broken.  Tragic, really...



I know! Right? I keep trying to get her to watch ANY other princess but NADA! I could live with the hoarding but the girl went and changed 50% of her body over some guy who's name she didn't know! And then just shows up! (Isn't that the plot to Single White Female?)


----------



## Foxxie52

Bee2u said:


> You know occasionally a DVD gets dropped on the floor and is accidentally stepped on and broken.  Tragic, really...



LOL! I'm gonna show my age now but I had Mary Poppins on VHS as a kid and I played it so often my dad threatened to record over it. I was so scared he would, I hid the video under a pile of toys. Unfortunately, the weight of the toys broke the tape anyway!


----------



## Sir William

Nightenbelle said:


> I can't stand Alice in Wonderland. Spoiled brat should have stayed where she was told.



I've noticed that most, if not all, Disney heroines tend to do something they were forbidden and thus find themselves in serious trouble.


----------



## Chuckers

Nightenbelle said:


> I can't stand Alice in Wonderland. Spoiled brat should have stayed where she was told.





Sir William said:


> I've noticed that most, if not all, Disney heroines tend to do something they were forbidden and thus find themselves in serious trouble.



Oh come on... if YOU saw a rabbit in a waist coat talking to a pocket watch, wouldn't YOU follow it?


----------



## Sir William

Chuckers said:


> Oh come on... if YOU saw a rabbit in a waist coat talking to a pocket watch, wouldn't YOU follow it?



Of course!   

But then I'm not a Disney heroinethankfully!


----------



## excited4disney2012

whoops


----------



## excited4disney2012

HeyLynners said:


> I buy the H2O lotion and put it on every day because the smell reminds me of Animal Kingdom Lodge.  ...and yes, the entire family makes fun of me for it.  Every day.  I don't care.  I just love the smell of *home*.
> 
> I have two full Chamilia bracelets.  They both have only Disney beads.  I wear them every day, but I am reluctant to show people when they ask, because I am 45 and wear Mickey bracelets.  "they are so pretty!".   Then,.."ohhh. Mickey Mouse?".



Where do you buy the lotion?  And what scent?  Thanks!


----------



## FLchick415

I'm not sure if mine is a secret, or even really all that "shameful", but... I always cry during the Good Morning rope drop show at MK. ALWAYS.


----------



## swebb0310

FLchick415 said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if mine is a secret, or even really all that "shameful", but... I always cry during the Good Morning rope drop show at MK. ALWAYS.



I do too!!! It's one of my favorite things!


----------



## AuroraRora

FLchick415 said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if mine is a secret, or even really all that "shameful", but... I always cry during the Good Morning rope drop show at MK. ALWAYS.



Me too!


----------



## Mindy5767

excited4disney2012 said:


> Where do you buy the lotion?  And what scent?  Thanks!



The H2O lotion, shampoo, conditioner and shower gel are not exclusive to Animal Kingdom Lodge.  They just remind the poster of her "home".  Those products are available in all the deluxe and deluxe villa resorts, and are also sold in the gift shop in full sized portions and online here http://www.h2oplus.com/category/bath+and+body/disney+resort+amenities.do?nType=2  although I have only seen the "sea salt" line on the cruise ships.   The other resorts such as the values, also have the H2Oplus products, but they're not the exact same ones.


----------



## momto3gr8boys

HeyLynners said:
			
		

> I buy the H2O lotion and put it on every day because the smell reminds me of Animal Kingdom Lodge.  ...and yes, the entire family makes fun of me for it.  Every day.  I don't care.  I just love the smell of *home*.
> 
> I have two full Chamilia bracelets.  They both have only Disney beads.  I wear them every day, but I am reluctant to show people when they ask, because I am 45 and wear Mickey bracelets.  "they are so pretty!".   Then,.."ohhh. Mickey Mouse?".



Not only is this not shameful, I just googled Disney Chamilia bracelet/charms and now I want one!  I've wanted a Pandora one for a while but couldn't decide what beads. This is great!  Did you get it in the parks?


----------



## PrincessPenguin

I had a panic attack on Haunted Mansion when I was 15. Only saw like the last 'room' of the ride, the rest of the time I had my eyes closed, trying not to panic and jump out of my Doom Buggy.


----------



## MrsChdlc2011

I could watch the tigers at AK all day long.
I hate the monorail, it absolutely stinks!
I don't like to ride buses either.
I'm 'afraid' of roller coasters because of the thought of somebody puking one one.  (and I spent an entire day in bed after riding EE)
I avoid traveling in the winter months because of the good old norovirus
My favorite rides are POTC, IASW, and Spaceship Earth.
I love eating at The Coral Reef.
I think the All Star resorts are nasty, and refuse to stay in anything less than a deluxe.  (yes, I'm a spoiled brat)
I cry when we arrive and depart, and insist we go every 6 months.
I'm not sure how I feel about visiting DL
My hubby has to pack another bag inside his suitcase for all the stuff I buy.

And, last but not least...
I refuse to set foot on Space Mountain ever again - last time I rode on it I got my period...all over my shorts.  (I swear the ride made it happen!)


----------



## Sir William

PrincessPenguin said:


> I had a panic attack on Haunted Mansion when I was 15. Only saw like the last 'room' of the ride, the rest of the time I had my eyes closed, trying not to panic and jump out of my Doom Buggy.



DS had a panic attack when he was about 7.  We got off mid-ride and the CM escorted us out to the exit (yeah, we were one of those people they had to stop the ride for).  Took us years before he would try it againand he was 18 before he would try Tower of Terror.


----------



## Sir William

MrsChdlc2011 said:


> And, last but not least...
> I refuse to set foot on Space Mountain ever again - last time I rode on it I got my period...all over my shorts.  (I swear the ride made it happen!)




  I got off Splash Mountain once, totally dry except for a large wet spot between my legs from a single splash of water when we took the plunge..

After receiving several stares, I poured a bottle of water liberally over my shorts.everyone thought it was funny except me


----------



## com_op_2000

MrsChdlc2011 said:


> I think the All Star resorts are nasty, and refuse to stay in anything less than a deluxe.  (yes, I'm a spoiled brat)
> I cry when we arrive and depart, and insist we go every 6 months.



Have you looked into DVC?  These are two of the minimums requirements that the people on the DVC form suggest.


----------



## MrsChdlc2011

com_op_2000 said:


> Have you looked into DVC?  These are two of the minimums requirements that the people on the DVC form suggest.



Yes we have!  My husband and I got married in Disney and are anxiously awaiting the GF DVC!


----------



## MrKDilkington

My last trip I made the mistake of wearing BAD shoes. Started getting blisters around the 5 hour mark and tried to soldier through it. By the end of the night I was limping along at a snail pace! The huge blisters lasted for about a week after my trip. Needless to say I will be packing my top of the line Skechers this trip!


----------



## HeyLynners

momto3gr8boys said:
			
		

> Not only is this not shameful, I just googled Disney Chamilia bracelet/charms and now I want one!  I've wanted a Pandora one for a while but couldn't decide what beads. This is great!  Did you get it in the parks?



I look on the Chamilia web site and the Disneystore web site for the special parks beads...then watch for a great price on the beads I want from Ebay.  I like the retired ones.  I just paid an embarassing amount for one on ebay that is a disney cruise ship with a Mickey head on the side. Now I MUST go on a Disney cruise so I am not a hypocrite wearing a Disney Cruise ship bead never having been on a Disney crusie ship.  ::grin::


----------



## HeyLynners

excited4disney2012 said:
			
		

> Where do you buy the lotion?  And what scent?  Thanks!



From the h20 web site.  H2oplus.com.  The AKL has the Aquatics scent.


----------



## Alyssa88

New shameful secret . . .

I am embarassed by how afraid I am of doing anything solo on my trip! I leave very soon (yay) for my trip with my family. For me, vacation isn't vacation without a few trips to the bar. This time however, I will have no drinking buddy. For some reason, the idea of sitting alone at a bar scares the crap out of me, but I know I will want to. I think I am going to force myself to sit down at a bar. I know once I do I will realize it isn't so hard and that I am being a big baby about this. You solo travelers are inspiring!!


----------



## Brocktoon

Alyssa88 said:


> New shameful secret . . .
> 
> I am embarassed by how afraid I am of doing anything solo on my trip! I leave very soon (yay) for my trip with my family. For me, vacation isn't vacation without a few trips to the bar. This time however, I will have no drinking buddy. For some reason, the idea of sitting alone at a bar scares the crap out of me, but I know I will want to. I think I am going to force myself to sit down at a bar. I know once I do I will realize it isn't so hard and that I am being a big baby about this. You solo travelers are inspiring!!


 
When wandering solo, I've found World Showcase is great for grabbing a drink. Snag a margarita to-go from La Cava, or some other drinks from the pavillions and then you can walk the Showcase while catching outdoor entertainment, or grab a seat outside and just relax and people watch.

As far as sitting at the bar, my favorites for solo are the Tune-In Lounge in HS, and Raglan Road's outside bar, the Hole in The Wall in DTD.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Alyssa88 said:


> New shameful secret . . .
> 
> I am embarassed by how afraid I am of doing anything solo on my trip! I leave very soon (yay) for my trip with my family. For me, vacation isn't vacation without a few trips to the bar. This time however, I will have no drinking buddy. For some reason, the idea of sitting alone at a bar scares the crap out of me, but I know I will want to. I think I am going to force myself to sit down at a bar. I know once I do I will realize it isn't so hard and that I am being a big baby about this. You solo travelers are inspiring!!



When are you going? Post your dates maybe there are others going same time as you!!


----------



## Alyssa88

Brocktoon said:


> When wandering solo, I've found World Showcase is great for grabbing a drink. Snag a margarita to-go from La Cava, or some other drinks from the pavillions and then you can walk the Showcase while catching outdoor entertainment, or grab a seat outside and just relax and people watch.
> 
> As far as sitting at the bar, my favorites for solo are the Tune-In Lounge in HS, and Raglan Road's outside bar, the Hole in The Wall in DTD.



Thanks, I know I am just building it up in my head, lol. 

World Showcase is my favorite place to drink, I think I could handle taking a leisurely, intoxicated stroll there!

I'm pretty sure I had a pop rock martini at Raglan Road, I would definitely go back there!

We will be checking in on at AKA on 4/7 and leaving on 4/15. I am so excited, it's been 4 years!!!


----------



## randomiam79

.


----------



## lacetea

Whenever I go to a store that sells clothes. (Ex. Target) I always choose or make outfits that remind me of Disney Characters. My little sisters are embarrassed of me because I'll just exclaim loudly over a cute dress and say "OH! That is Minnie! Don't you think I look like Minnie Mouse in this?" 

For my trip at the end of April, I've planned my outfits according to my favorite characters.

I did get embarrassed when I went thrift shopping with my mom and I spotted an old 101 Dalmatians lunchbox. I told my mom I wanted to buy it and use it for work. My mom just burst out laughing and thought I was being childish. I still want that lunchbox.


----------



## MellinMickey4333

lacetea said:
			
		

> Whenever I go to a store that sells clothes. (Ex. Target) I always choose or make outfits that remind me of Disney Characters. My little sisters are embarrassed of me because I'll just exclaim loudly over a cute dress and say "OH! That is Minnie! Don't you think I look like Minnie Mouse in this?"
> 
> For my trip at the end of April, I've planned my outfits according to my favorite characters.
> 
> I did get embarrassed when I went thrift shopping with my mom and I spotted an old 101 Dalmatians lunchbox. I told my mom I wanted to buy it and use it for work. My mom just burst out laughing and thought I was being childish. I still want that lunchbox.



That's awesome... I say, get the lunchbox! !!


----------



## lacetea

MellinMickey4333 said:


> That's awesome... I say, get the lunchbox! !!



It was only 6 dollars too. I bet it's still there, I just need to go get it before someone else does. Who cares if my coworkers think I look silly? 
Nothing weird about a Disney lunchbox at a hardware store. Lol.


----------



## MellinMickey4333

lacetea said:
			
		

> It was only 6 dollars too. I bet it's still there, I just need to go get it before someone else does. Who cares if my coworkers think I look silly?
> Nothing weird about a Disney lunchbox at a hardware store. Lol.



Ha! I'm the waitress who wears her Hogwarts robes on Halloween at work. A lunchbox is nothin'.


----------



## Timsierramist

I've been to the Disneyland resort hundreds of times, still about once a week...but never to WDW or Florida for that matter...

...until May 5th, 2013.


----------



## Albion218

Oh boy I'm ready to take part in this thread! Haha

1) Every time I see the castle for the first time, a bug flies in my eye and causes my eye to water. Same thing happens during Wishes. Dang Florida insects .

2) Never had a "Disney" turkey leg or a dole whip, but I do like turkey legs in general. And I will try a dole whip in may!

3) No trip is complete without COP. I know all the words to the song. I play it all the time in my truck and I am not ashamed! Haha

4) I'm terrified of Space Mountain. I scream and hold my head the entire time. However, I must ride it at least twice. Strange, yes.

5) If BF refers to Disney as "just a theme park" again I may just toss him into the lake at Epcot. Hopefully he will "get it" when he goes for the first time in May. 

6) I've never been to Tom Sawyer Island, the Riverboat, or Stitch's Great Escape. And I'm ok with that. 

7) Every time I ride Haunted Mansion, I'm so temped to wiggle out of the restraint and walk around. Yes also strange. But I'd like to add that I will NEVER EVER do that because I wouldn't wanna ruin the ride for anyone else or face possible ejection. 

8) I have every intention of attempting to drink around the world in May. 

9) as a Chevy fan, I'm secretly thrilled that Chevy alone now sponsors TT instead of GM as a whole. But I'm a little sad the old TT as we know is gone.


----------



## redmomof4

In all our times to Studios, I've never made it to Beauty and the Beast 
I haven't been to Epcot in the last two trips because it wasn't much fun for my little ones. Gonna try it in June again though because my oldest really wants to see it again.


----------



## redmomof4

Mindy5767 said:


> The H2O lotion, shampoo, conditioner and shower gel are not exclusive to Animal Kingdom Lodge.  They just remind the poster of her "home".  Those products are available in all the deluxe and deluxe villa resorts, and are also sold in the gift shop in full sized portions and online here http://www.h2oplus.com/category/bath+and+body/disney+resort+amenities.do?nType=2  although I have only seen the "sea salt" line on the cruise ships.   The other resorts such as the values, also have the H2Oplus products, but they're not the exact same ones.



They used to be on DCL too, are they still?


----------



## Sir William

redmomof4 said:


> They used to be on DCL too, are they still?



Yes,they are.


----------



## dns2751

Albion218 said:


> Oh boy I'm ready to take part in this thread! Haha
> 
> 1) Every time I see the castle for the first time, a bug flies in my eye and causes my eye to water. Same thing happens during Wishes. Dang Florida insects .



Those darn bugs get me every time too.


----------



## cygnusx1jg

At Epcot, my sister and I will each get a cup of ice, go over to the Cool Station, and get 5 or 6 little cups each (my sis likes the watermelon flavored one and I usually get the lemonade flavored one) and dump them into the bigger cup.

Yes, we're cheap. I know.


----------



## phinz

cygnusx1jg said:


> At Epcot, my sister and I will each get a cup of ice, go over to the Cool Station, and get 5 or 6 little cups each (my sis likes the watermelon flavored one and I usually get the lemonade flavored one) and dump them into the bigger cup.
> 
> Yes, we're cheap. I know.



Just fill it up with Beverly. You won't need a drink for the rest of the day.


----------



## Chuckers

phinz said:


> Just fill it up with Beverly. You won't need a drink for the rest of the day.



Need or want???


----------



## msmileyface

This is a fun thread.

Not sure if these are "shameful" or not..

I hate Splash Mountain (love the theme just hate that drop)

I am completely neglecting household chores to plan this trip.

I've never been to the tiki room.

I tear up in the Hall of Presidents.

I saw Fantasmic and didn't think it was all that amazing (I had so-so seats though, so I'll try it again).

I LOVE Stitch and actually detoured from my bee-line to Toy Story Mania at rope drop to hug him and take pictures.

Two months away from my trip I have already decided that I will get a FastPass for Toy Story Mania, then ride it, and then return with my FP time (because I have to have a "practice round" before I get my real score)

I've never had a Dole Whip

I don't care one bit about eating at Le Cellier or anywhere fancy

I LOVE It's a Small World.  I use it to teach children at school about diversity and friendship.  I am obsessed with it.  When I have a child, I fully intend on themeing a nursery in IASW decor.

I guess that's enough!!


----------



## SweaterInJune

msmileyface said:


> I LOVE It's a Small World.  I use it to teach children at school about diversity and friendship.  I am obsessed with it.  When I have a child, I fully intend on themeing a nursery in IASW decor.



DH and I are expecting August 1st. Little One is getting an IASW nursery... Originally we had planned Peter Pan, but we scrapped it for this theme. It's adorable and challenging because there are no cookie-cutter packages available. I studied theatrical design, so it's been a blast working on it!


----------



## nu2dvc

SweaterInJune said:


> DH and I are expecting August 1st. Little One is getting an IASW nursery... Originally we had planned Peter Pan, but we scrapped it for this theme. It's adorable and challenging because there are no cookie-cutter packages available. I studied theatrical design, so it's been a blast working on it!



ooh how cute!  we want pictures!!


----------



## IowaTater

Oooh...I have a couple of confessions....

1)  I have never seen Bambi, Robin Hood or Sleeping Beauty

2)  I have no desire to see the Hall of Presidents or the Carousel of Progress. 

3)  I also would be okay skipping all of the firework shows because I absolutely hate the noise but I will go because DH enjoys them. 

4)  DH and I have Disney sing-alongs on long car rides. 

5)  I don't really care for the "traditional" characters like Mickey, Minnie, Pluto, etc.  Give me Stitch, Dug and Giselle any day.


----------



## SweaterInJune

nu2dvc said:


> ooh how cute!  we want pictures!!



I will update with a pic as soon as we get everything up


----------



## MellinMickey4333

SweaterInJune said:
			
		

> I will update with a pic as soon as we get everything up



YAY!!!! I so love IASW, and hope to plan a room around the theme as well!


----------



## BlueStarryHat

I have read this entire thread, and nobody has mentioned this one, so I must be *really* weird, but...

I um, hoard the WDW shopping bags from each trip. After I bring my souvenirs home, I store the plastic bags away in the bedroom closet. I just can't make myself throw them away.


----------



## msmileyface

nu2dvc said:


> ooh how cute!  we want pictures!!





SweaterInJune said:


> I will update with a pic as soon as we get everything up




I'm very excited to see it!  Good luck!!


----------



## msmileyface

Haha.... That's funny!  I save "nice" shopping bags too though.


----------



## com_op_2000

BlueStarryHat said:


> I have read this entire thread, and nobody has mentioned this one, so I must be *really* weird, but...
> 
> I um, hoard the WDW shopping bags from each trip. After I bring my souvenirs home, I store the plastic bags away in the bedroom closet. I just can't make myself throw them away.



DW uses our shopping bags, to give family members "Meals on Wheels" deliveries.


----------



## BlueStarryHat

com_op_2000 said:


> DW uses our shopping bags, to give family members "Meals on Wheels" deliveries.



That's a lovely idea! I just sort of look at mine and reminisce with some horror on how much money I spent.

Another shameful secret: I cried and screamed in terror on Honey I Shrunk The Audience during the bit where the white mice multiply and "escape" into the theater, so much so that I won't do It's Tough To Be A Bug.


----------



## RedsDrew

Okay, here I go...

1) I carry a bagailini in the parks because so many people rave about them and now I agree it's the best bag in the world.  No one knows it's a bagalini because it's super masculine and it's army green so it really is my dirty little secret (until now). 

2) When I find a scrapper pin in the course of trading, I give it to a crying child because I don't have to cringe when I throw it away, but it makes the child stop crying and my ears feel better. (And it's not like they don't know what a scrapper is...) 

3) I use every snack credit on the deluxe dining plan for the pre-made carrot cakes they serve at many of the quick service restaurants and dole whip floats cuz they're both so friggin' good!  Once in the past 4 years I got a pretzel...(and somehow I never gain any weight - must be all the walking)

4) Each trip I'm guilty of taking 3 of the mickey stickers that CM's give kids and making a hidden mickey on the back of the shirt of some grown-up grump in front of me in line.  I keep "accidentally" bumping into them until all 3 adhere.  In my imagination they get back to their room and can't help but actually smile  

5) In addition to eating 2 junk food snacks a day and dessert with every lunch and dinner, I also eat 2-3 Ice Cream Cookie sandwiches from Sleepy Hollow in the MK every trip.  Those are the best!!!!! 

6) Whenever someone new goes with me on a trip to WDW, I always take them to SGE and then scare them into thinking the whole ride is going to spin really fast and go upside down (hence the harnesses)....

7)  I always see the streetmosphere character's last show of the day at HS when they play the "99" game and I purposely try to get chosen to offer up one of the suggested things used in the game.  Because prior to my trip I purposely go through the dictionary trying to find the craziest thing I can mention to see everyone struggle to make it work...   One time I offered up "bedazzler" 

I'm sure there are other silly things I do that I'm may or may not be proud of, but these are just some.


----------



## Chuckers

RedsDrew said:


> Okay, here I go...
> 
> 1) I carry a bagailini in the parks because so many people rave about them and now I agree it's the best bag in the world.  No one knows it's a bagalini because it's super masculine and it's army green so it really is my dirty little secret (until now).
> 
> 2) When I find a scrapper pin in the course of trading, I give it to a crying child because I don't have to cringe when I throw it away, but it makes the child stop crying and my ears feel better. (And it's not like they don't know what a scrapper is...)
> 
> 3) I use every snack credit on the deluxe dining plan for the pre-made carrot cakes they serve at many of the quick service restaurants and dole whip floats cuz they're both so friggin' good!  Once in the past 4 years I got a pretzel...(and somehow I never gain any weight - must be all the walking)
> 
> 4) Each trip I'm guilty of taking 3 of the mickey stickers that CM's give kids and making a hidden mickey on the back of the shirt of some grown-up grump in front of me in line.  I keep "accidentally" bumping into them until all 3 adhere.  In my imagination they get back to their room and can't help but actually smile
> 
> 5) In addition to eating 2 junk food snacks a day and dessert with every lunch and dinner, I also eat 2-3 Ice Cream Cookie sandwiches from Sleepy Hollow in the MK every trip.  Those are the best!!!!!
> 
> 6) Whenever someone new goes with me on a trip to WDW, I always take them to SGE and then scare them into thinking the whole ride is going to spin really fast and go upside down (hence the harnesses)....
> 
> 7)  I always see the streetmosphere character's last show of the day at HS when they play the "99" game and I purposely try to get chosen to offer up one of the suggested things used in the game.  Because prior to my trip I purposely go through the dictionary trying to find the craziest thing I can mention to see everyone struggle to make it work...   One time I offered up "bedazzler"
> 
> I'm sure there are other silly things I do that I'm may or may not be proud of, but these are just some.



I totally want to go to Disney with you


----------



## MellinMickey4333

BlueStarryHat said:
			
		

> I have read this entire thread, and nobody has mentioned this one, so I must be *really* weird, but...
> 
> I um, hoard the WDW shopping bags from each trip. After I bring my souvenirs home, I store the plastic bags away in the bedroom closet. I just can't make myself throw them away.



THANK GOODNESS, I'm not the only one!!! *phew*


----------



## IowaTater

Chuckers said:


> I totally want to go to Disney with you



I was just thinking the same thing!!!!


----------



## pieface

Kayla I agree it is lame Foxie that was funny did you make the return trip.  I love Everest but since I have high blood pressure and the medication screws me up I even have a hard time walking backwards.  The only way I make it through Everest is when we go backward I close my eyes and scream like a little girl.  My son's laugh their butts off at me.  When I get off the ride I stagger atom like a drunk.  I love that ride.


----------



## RedsDrew

IowaTater said:


> I was just thinking the same thing!!!!



The more the merrier!  Heck, I get bored in line just like everyone else, so I just try to find ways to make it fun that (in most cases) don't negatively impact the people around me.  The one thing I can't handle: adults being grumpy in line - especially when that adult is accompanied by an otherwise really happy family.  Many of the meltdowns I see are the adults - usually the children are just feeding off them. Sometimes I wish I could pull a Cher in Moonstruck and help grumpy "snap outta it!"  (if only that was a slap instead of a wave)...  Instead, grumpy makes dopey want to come out and play. BWAHAHAHAH!


----------



## Alyssa88

Before this last trip, I had a 4 year break between trips. I thought I could handle another break after this one. . . I CAN'T. 

I also save my disney bags. I save hygiene products. I saved the shotglass from my yeager in Germany. My sister accidentally saved a disney towel. 

I did not get the dole whip and rum float from Epcot when I went, even though it was one of the things I was looking forward to the most. I MUST go back!


----------



## DuffGT06

IowaTater said:


> I was just thinking the same thing!!!!



Haha, totally agree!

I get teary-eyed EVERY TIME I drive out the gates at the end of the trip.


----------



## BlueStarryHat

I save Disney coloring pages on my computer and color them in with my graphics program. I tell myself "it's for the scrapbook" but it's really because I like doing it.


----------



## IrisBabel

I'm 26 and I sleep with Pooh, Duchess, Dumbo and Lady in my bed. They also come on trips with me, or at least one of them does.

I never leave Disney without a XL bag full of stuffed animals and tell myself they are a gift. I never end up actually giving them away cause I just can't.

I hereby apologize to all my friends who never get a souvenir when I go to Disney.


----------



## IrisBabel

BlueStarryHat said:


> I save Disney coloring pages on my computer and color them in with my graphics program. I tell myself "it's for the scrapbook" but it's really because I like doing it.




I feel a lot better now! I actually buy coloring books and markers and color them in. Just because I love to.
And I get REALLY upset when someone wants to color one too and uses the "wrong" colors, like pink for Belle's blue dress.

Oh and I forgot, I've got 15 puzzles of 1000 pieces, all Disney. And I've only made 2, but still I keep buying them when I find them.


----------



## Nakkira

I once had to sit through  Epcot's O Canada!, with my eyes shut because I was a little more drunk than I thought and it was making my very nauseated.

Last time I went to WDW my sister and I could not afford Photo Pass stuff but took Screen Shots of all the pictures to that we could still enjoy looking at them even if the quality was too poor to print.

I actually like Small World, Tiki Room & Carousel of Progress. (Nostalgia?) However Hall of Presidents puts even me to sleep.

I am out of mind EXCITED that Captain EO is back!!!!! (went to that twice in a row the only time I got to see it when I was 13)

I once went on Star Tours 5 times in a row with no lines and loved it even the 5th time.

I hoard the shopping bags AND extra Napkins from WDW.
I love to use the napkins when I get home to remind me and the bags for just about everything.


I only like a couple of things at AK and have taken to skipping it. 

Fantasmic bores me.

I hate Tarzan, Hercules, The Emperors New Groove, the Sword in the Stone, Home on the Range, the Black Cauldron, & Treasure Planet.

I have yet to taste a Dole Whip

I cry (every time) at the beginning of the Fireworks show when Tink flies across the sky.


----------



## Nakkira

BlueStarryHat said:


> I save Disney coloring pages on my computer and color them in with my graphics program. I tell myself "it's for the scrapbook" but it's really because I like doing it.



Last time I mad a trip (4 years ago) my sister and I (both adults) printed out our own custom Disney Coloring books to color on the flight.
I still have it.
I am planning to take it with me this time too because the flight wasn't long enough to finish it and I really don't care what my current boyfriend thinks!


----------



## Golden_Eagle426

I actually ENJOY It's A Small World and look forward to it each trip... alont with Universe of Energy


----------



## want2bminnie

I don't like Fantasyland....or fireworks....or parades


----------



## Doctor 10

Stacy's a freak said:
			
		

> Totally agree.  I mean, what is UP with her high-pitched voice?  Mickey's voice in endearing.  Minnie's voice just makes me want to slap her



LOL...Surprisingly I know someone who rather take a character picture with Minnie than Mickey! I mean how can you leave Disney without at least one picture with the mouse?! He is a flirt by the way lol...Well with the woman he took pictures a few tables before us! It was a great thing to see how Mickey interacted. 

Pooh gave me the biggest bear hug & I just melted. And he passed by again to rub my shoulder as if he knew I had been going through something. In that moment I was a kid again & the characters became real if only for an instant 

Live in the present judging no one by his or her past nor expecting less for his or her future.-alm


----------



## Doctor 10

RedsDrew said:
			
		

> The more the merrier!  Heck, I get bored in line just like everyone else, so I just try to find ways to make it fun that (in most cases) don't negatively impact the people around me.  The one thing I can't handle: adults being grumpy in line - especially when that adult is accompanied by an otherwise really happy family.  Many of the meltdowns I see are the adults - usually the children are just feeding off them. Sometimes I wish I could pull a Cher in Moonstruck and help grumpy "snap outta it!"  (if only that was a slap instead of a wave)...  Instead, grumpy makes dopey want to come out and play. BWAHAHAHAH!



Ironically I brought a Grumpy hoodie on the trip only to realize I was more Happy with a couple of grumps. I could have used yoj as a buffer to dissipate the negative energy especially during waiting in line.

Live in the present judging no one by his or her past nor expecting less for his or her future.-alm


----------



## Radiorox

I sometimes eat two Dole Whips back to back.


----------



## Joben

Don't know how ashamed I am of it, but my DW and I just bought a house and one of the selling points was it had a a hidden Mickey.  Some one spilled paint in the basement and it is a perfect little hidden Mickey.  When we saw that, we looked at each other and decided to put an offer in that day.


----------



## TinkTink78

Joben said:


> Don't know how ashamed I am of it, but my DW and I just bought a house and one of the selling points was it had a a hidden Mickey.  Some one spilled paint in the basement and it is a perfect little hidden Mickey.  When we saw that, we looked at each other and decided to put an offer in that day.



Awesome!!!


----------



## cbeeindisney

I've never had a Dole Whip, turkey leg, or choc. chip cookie ice cream sandwich...YET! 

I look at my vacation pictures probably more than anyone should.

I'm not a fan of Fantasmic or Illuminations.

The Butterfinger cupcake was just okay for me.

I cry when I see rope drop at MK 

I sing _Zip a Dee Doo Da_, down Main Street, USA subconsciously.

I ate a whole plate of Le Cellier's poutine fries by myself, DF says he helped, but he knows the truth and tries to make me feel better about it! And really, who can't do this, they're so good?!

I literally cannot go through a day without thinking or talking about Disney at least twice, ok...twenty times- I still might be underestimating that number!


----------



## PrincessTeresa

Radiorox said:


> I sometimes eat two Dole Whips back to back.



Omg me too!!!!


----------



## sephorachick

I don't like parades or Illuminations 

I hated the red velvet cupcake @ Starring Rolls 

I hated the cream cheese stuffed pretzel & Main St cinnamon roll......

I HATED the Spirt of Aloha show!  Terrible! Read here for my review & pics:

http://yohoyohobloggerslifeforme.blogspot.com/2012/10/spirit-of-aloha-experience.html


----------



## Minnies Boy Toy

Doctor 10 said:


> LOL...Surprisingly I know someone who rather take a character picture with Minnie than Mickey!



Get Minnie in private and she's a totally different Mouse, ifyouknowwhatImean, wink wink.   

Seriously, OK Disney shameful secrets:

1) I can't go into a park without wearing my retro-Mickey T-shirt. On one trip I forgot it at home and we were halfway to the interstate when I realized and I turned the car around and took us all back to the house so we could get it. I'm not ashamed about that because it was a perfectly reasonable thing to do. I'm ashamed that my family would not understand that so I made an excuse about forgetting the tickets....    

2) Although I love the Mouse and almost all things Disney, I don't "get" Animal Kingdom. No offense to AK lovers but to me it's a poorly designed, claustrophobic miscalculation - mediocre as both a zoo and theme park.  

3) Although Minnie is my number 1 (as long as Mickey is out of sight), I also have the hots for Little Leota (the pretty ghost that bids goodbye at the end of the Haunted Mansion ride), Cinderella (I typically prefer brunettes but there's something about that choker) and especially Maleficent. 

4) I have always been bitter about the closing of Mr. Toads Wild Ride in 1998,  although I take some small solace that in tribute there is a statue of Toad in the pet cemetery outside the Haunted Mansion.  

5) When my oldest daughter was 2 we were standing in line so she could meet Mickey when she wanted to ignore the line and headed straight past the ropes to hug him - when we stopped her she ran outside and decided to throw her one and only true temper tantrum right there in the middle of the main thru-way. She was on her tummy, pounding her little hands and feet into the pavement screaming like a demon-spawn.  We were mortified, and sat on the curb several yards away. People walked by and saw our little girl all by herself and looked around for the parents. We sat there acting anonymous until finally someone began looking for a CM, when we fessed up.   LOL.  Happy ending to this - she calmed down, we dried her tears, and we got calmly back in line and she did get her audience.  

6) I guess I'm not a parade kind of guy. I find them rather monotonous, and intolerably so on a hot day.  And if I try to ignore them it always seems the parade route is blocking the way I want to go.  That's poor planning on my fault, but still....

... and finally....

7) At Grad Night in 1980 I toured the Magic Kingdom completely schnockered on vodka-soaked watermelon we ate on the school bus trip up to Orlando - I got it past the chaperone search by injecting the booze into the melon with a syringe.  It's amazing how resourceful a snotnosed high-school kid can be when it's about breaking rules...


----------



## Gisele

IrisBabel said:
			
		

> I'm 26 and I sleep with Pooh, Duchess, Dumbo and Lady in my bed.




I am presuming that you're hoping to do better one day.


----------



## Nakkira

This is an addictive thread.
I hate Stitch's Great Escape


----------



## bopper

Nakkira said:


> This is an addictive thread.
> I hate Stitch's Great Escape



That's normal. It would be a secret if you actually liked it!


----------



## Tower

bopper said:


> That's normal. It would be a secret if you actually liked it!


Took DS12 on it when he was 8 or so. He did not like it at all, I think it scared him! That part where Stitch taps you on the head freaked him out. Never bothered to take the younger siblings to it on future trips.


----------



## Disneyaddictz

I want to go to BBB.... Lol



  from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Alahis

I live beverly soda.
(I'll go back to my cave under the mountain, I know, I'm a beast, an abomination, an....Too much ? )


----------



## dansamy

Alahis said:
			
		

> I live beverly soda.
> (I'll go back to my cave under the mountain, I know, I'm a beast, an abomination, an....Too much ? )



Tastes like alka seltzer


----------



## t_daniels

Disneyaddictz said:
			
		

> I want to go to BBB.... Lol
> 
> from my iPad using DISBoards



I did it before the age cap. No shame.


----------



## Nakkira

My shamefull secret of the day:
I want to be proposed to at Disney World someday.

NOT going to happen on this trip. We are not nearly ready for that relationship step. But if you asked me for my dream proposal it really would be the corny Disney vacation one.

However this is the first time I have been with a man willing to go with me as grown-ups. Step in the right direction! I still am hoping to find a little Disney romance, even if a proposal is off the table. (and rightly so)


And now I am blushing and praying he NEVER see this thread, I really don't want him to think I am putting the cart before the horse.
It's just a fantasy. 

But there it is.
I am such a sap.


----------



## kaelalala

Nakkira said:


> My shamefull secret of the day:
> I want to be proposed to at Disney World someday.



No shame! I want a Disney proposal too! Maybe not in front of the castle or anything (that might be TOO cliche for me ) but I would love to be asked someplace special in WDW. I hope you get your wish one day!


----------



## Nakkira

kaelalala said:


> No shame! I want a Disney proposal too! Maybe not in front of the castle or anything (that might be TOO cliche for me ) but I would love to be asked someplace special in WDW. I hope you get your wish one day!



You Too!


----------



## Disneyaddictz

t_daniels said:


> I did it before the age cap. No shame.



 perhaps pirates league will do!


----------



## Jeri Lynn

LOL!!

I once peed my pants in Epcot!! 

My sister and I were in Epcot the year Hurricane Floyd arrived.  We were in Epcot before they closed the parks and we were walking from France back over to the Beach Club.  It started to rain and the wind picked up and we stopped to put our rain poncho's on and we took our sneakers off, and the wind was so strong we could not get our poncho's on and then they were on backwards, I started laughing so hard I could not stop, thus I wet my pants...we finally made it back to our room and I walked right into the bathroom, turned on the shower and stepped right in, fully dressed!


----------



## bluejasmine

want2bminnie said:


> I don't like Fantasyland....or fireworks....or parades



I don't like parades either except for the nighttime ones, fantasyland seems kiddy to me, I thought LM was alright, ill ride it, if line isn't long and I like the food at BOG and its gorgeous but other than that I thought, what's the biggie?? I do however LOVE fireworks!

ASMU/POR Dec 16-22, 2012 & BWI Sept 8-15, 2013


----------



## Joben

I once ate two turkey legs in one day (I am reminded of this because I am wearing my turkey leg t-shirt on casual Friday at work) I do love the legs!!! best value at Disney for a meal.  My BIL was shocked as he fed his family of four(two small children and a wife who ate very little) on one turkey leg.  Nothing like a turkey leg and a beer at 10 am!!!!


----------



## rebeccaariel

I may have posted this already, but I'm TERRIFIED of Figment. I have no idea why. He just creeps me out.


----------



## disneyprof86

I've never been on Tower or Terror... yet. (I'm planning to when I go to WDW in July.) As a kid, that drop was always a bit high for me.

I'm also not too fond of Animal Kingdom. It's like a super-sized zoo.


----------



## Mindy5767

I think the Stitch ride is a waste of Tomorrowland space! 
You will NEVER get me on Tower of Terror (unless I go down the chicken elevator), Rock n Rollercoaster or Expedition Everest! 

I thought Space Mountain was horrible (went on it for the first time in 2011) and I bought the photo because you won't find me on that ride again! 

On the other hand...I love watching unsuspecting newbies try Beverly!


----------



## Dani C

If it were legal, I would find a way to marry Stitch!


----------



## Sugarlumples

BlueStarryHat said:


> I have read this entire thread, and nobody has mentioned this one, so I must be *really* weird, but...
> 
> I um, hoard the WDW shopping bags from each trip. After I bring my souvenirs home, I store the plastic bags away in the bedroom closet. I just can't make myself throw them away.



I do this too!


----------



## Sugarlumples

I have one.  We have been to MCO countless times and we almost always take the ME and I still get lost trying to find the ME terminal in the airport _every_ time. Why can't I navigate through that airport?!  I blame it on excitement and hurrying to get. there. already.


----------



## Males1011

I don't think the DGF trolls the DIS boards liked I do, so I hope my secret is safe with you guys!

Whelp, my boss a couple weeks back gave us a sweet upgrade to our WDW trip coming this February (245 days, and counting! ) from the AoA to the BLT on his DVC points, free of charge! Really was quite the unexpected surprise, and we're both freaking out of this. So I've decided that it's time. With all my OT pay I make during the summer, and a sweet bonus at the end of the year, I'm gonna do it. If I can get all the stars to align, I'm getting her the ring, and asking her to marry me! Got it all planned out, as well! As if the 245 day count down wasn't exciting enough, now I have all this pressure to go with it! 

Wish me luck!


----------



## Tower

Males1011 said:


> I've decided that it's time. With all my OT pay I make during the summer, and a sweet bonus at the end of the year, I'm gonna do it. If I can get all the stars to align, I'm getting her the ring, and asking her to marry me! Got it all planned out, as well! As if the 245 day count down wasn't exciting enough, now I have all this pressure to go with it!
> 
> Wish me luck!


Best of Luck with that Males. I'm sure you'll make it a very Magical experience for her!


----------



## SwimChicSQ

I didn't make it through finding nemo the musical, heck left three minutes in.
I once had five pineapple floats in a day... and before I lost my job totally planned to do a WDW weekend JUST for the pineapple floats and Dole Whips.


----------



## StephyDee

Males1011 said:


> I don't think the DGF trolls the DIS boards liked I do, so I hope my secret is safe with you guys!
> 
> Whelp, my boss a couple weeks back gave us a sweet upgrade to our WDW trip coming this February (245 days, and counting! ) from the AoA to the BLT on his DVC points, free of charge! Really was quite the unexpected surprise, and we're both freaking out of this. So I've decided that it's time. With all my OT pay I make during the summer, and a sweet bonus at the end of the year, I'm gonna do it. If I can get all the stars to align, I'm getting her the ring, and asking her to marry me! Got it all planned out, as well! As if the 245 day count down wasn't exciting enough, now I have all this pressure to go with it!
> 
> Wish me luck!


   Oh that's so romantic! I wish you the best of luck! You better keep us posted when the day finally comes!  That is one amazing boss you have! 



At the moment I can't think of my shameful Disney secrets (I know I have tons, but I can't sleep so I'm wired, and my brain's officially shut down for the night. ), but one I have had for ages is this.....


....ever since I last went to WDW in 2010, I've been obsessing over trying to surprise my niece and nephew (and their father if our family can swing 'surprising' him) with going to WDW for the first time. Out of my 7 nieces and nephews, they are the ONLY two that haven't gone, and I know they want to. My other brother has DVC and would love to book a treehouse villa for the lot of us to stay for a week, and in my dream scenario, we'd have them visit us for a week (my DVC brother and I live in GA), and we'll tell them we're driving down to Savannah. When we hit FL, we'll tell them there's a faster route to Savannah through FL (it'll fool the kids lol). Then when we get close to the WDW gates, I'll have them do a scavenger hunt, and just when they get the last clue, it'll tell them to look up, and when they do, they'll see the WDW gates. I'd have to time all of this, and give a little room depending on how fast they read, but this would be the best way to surprise them. 

I want them to experience the magic so badly it hurts. Their family situation isn't all that great to be honest, and the biggest thing they've ever done in their _LIVES_ is visit my brother here in GA for a week. (they live in NJ) They've *never* been to an amusement park, never had a solid _VACATION_, and never had anything remotely close to the magic that WDW brings you. I wanna help them experience it. Of course, it'd only be right to bring their father (my other brother) along to experience it as well, so he's gotta tag along. He needs a vacation just as much as they do. 

Okay, before I go into TMI, I'm stopping. But seriously, I'm obsessing about wanting that to happen.


----------



## Kelleigh710

Here we go...

1.) I am a Disney parks fanatic and yet can never get it together in time for Rope Drop...NEVER!

2.) I am that lady that runs to Pixar Place to get FP's for Toy Story Midway mania as soon a she gets to the park.

3.) I sometimes hum "There's a great big beautiful tomorrow..." from the Carousel of Progress when I am bored. 

4.) I have a countdown to my next trip on both my cell phone and work computer.

5.) I stay on property and have NEVER taken the ME. I always prefer towncar service.

6.) I have never watched Fantasmic

7.) I tend to compare every restaurant I eat at here in Boston to one in the World. Everytime we eat Chinese, I think of Nine Dragond or Ohana...Italian? I dream of Tutto or Via Napoli....out to Breakfast? I dream of Cape May. Everything just tastes better in Disney!


----------



## uramr

I open my suitcase in my closet and start packing months before our trip.


----------



## Blessedwith3boys

jeanigor said:


> I don't like to watch Magic Kingdom parades. But I am glad most everyone else does.



AMEN!!!  Best time to ride the rides!


----------



## Caseheidi

I know all the words to "It's a Small World After All" and regularly sing it to my DD at bedtime!


----------



## com_op_2000

uramr said:


> I open my suitcase in my closet and start packing months before our trip.



Who unpacks?
I keep a bag ready to go for any last minute trips.


----------



## Nakkira

uramr said:


> I open my suitcase in my closet and start packing months before our trip.



Yup.. 
I am 4 months out and there are already items in my suitcase.


----------



## Sditto

lacetea said:


> Whenever I go to a store that sells clothes. (Ex. Target) I always choose or make outfits that remind me of Disney Characters. My little sisters are embarrassed of me because I'll just exclaim loudly over a cute dress and say "OH! That is Minnie! Don't you think I look like Minnie Mouse in this?"
> 
> For my trip at the end of April, I've planned my outfits according to my favorite characters.
> 
> I did get embarrassed when I went thrift shopping with my mom and I spotted an old 101 Dalmatians lunchbox. I told my mom I wanted to buy it and use it for work. My mom just burst out laughing and thought I was being childish. I still want that lunchbox.



Don't be embarrassed by this!! You are far from alone. This is actually called Disney bounding  check out disneybound.tumblr.com and there is also a group on Facebook called Disneybounders Unite. We'd love to see your outfits! We also do meet ups at DL and WDW where we all dress up. It's so much fun! I just posted my new Esmeralda outfit.


----------



## DisneyMarv

i pretty much know all the lyrics to the Disneyland Fun singalongs and especially sing Whistle while you work

haven't been able to see Illuminations


----------



## Sditto

First a little background: I'll be going on my 25th trip to WDW in September and I'll be 22 by then.  It's my first trip without my family, just me and my best friend. 

-never had a dole whip

-I'm absolutely terrified of Its tough to be a bug. Haven't willingly seen it since AK opened. My parents finally agreed I was old enough to wait in a gift shop alone two trips ago (prolly '07 or '08, not sure)

-I don't get DCA. True I've only been once maybe 10 years ago, but why put a park about California in California??? If I want to see California I can go see it when I'm in California lolol

-I find Illuminations painfully boring but squeal and bounce up and down with excitement if someone merely mentions Fantasmic. 

-I plan on drinking on my next trip (first time I'll be legal at disney) but feel strangely ashamed of drinking in the most magical place on earth. I don't understand it. 

-I'm scared that when I see the castle in September, I'll end up calling my parents blubbering about how much I miss them

-I not only have a countdown on my phone but also one on my computer, blog, and fridge. 

-I once rode IASW 7 times in a row as a kid; I have no idea how I or my parents did it. They still make fun of me for it. 

-I have plenty of ideas for how my bf could propose to me at disney. He doesn't know and has never even been to disney. Also we don't plan to get engaged for another 7-8 years 

-I have notes on my phone pricing out trips to every disney park in the world. I really want to go to them all someday. But it's just SO expensive. 

-I plan on disney bounding every day of our trip. I'm scared of what my friend will think. 

-I hate the idea of bringing cars land to WDW; let DL have something unique! Build Star Wars land in WDW. Also scrap avatar land PLEASE. 

-I'm sick of how nemo is everywhere. There are so many other disney films that have no presence in the parks at all. Can't we give them a chance?

-I don't get people who make dining reservations for their entire trip. The people that make like 20 reservations for a 5 day trip. We have one reservation for our whole trip (9 days). Breakfast at crystal palace and its a surprise for my Bestie because she just graduated pre-med. 

-I have to look up half the abbreviations people use on here. Despite knowing the name for most everything at disney. My brain just won't connect the abbreviation with the name. It took me half an hour to figure out MNSSHP. 

-my dad would ALWAYS order a double cheeseburger with an extra bun so he wouldn't have to pay for two meals (1 for mom, 1 for me). We hated it, it was so embarrassing. 

I think that's all for now. I'll come back if I think of anything else lol


----------



## Hisgirl

Your shameful secrets were awesome. 

A double cheeseburger with an extra bun?? How does one order that with  straight face?  

Yes, I too, would worry about seeing the castle unaccompanied by loved ones. Be strong.


----------



## idiocratic

Okay so here I go...

I think AK is boring and I'm glad it closes at 5 so there is an excuse to go to another park.

I tell my friends I won't ride ToT although I secretly really want to. I'm just scared of random drops.

I've never been on Splash Mountain.

I wasn't a huge fan of Captain EO when I saw it on my last trip.

I've never done a character breakfast.

And I'm not a huge parade fan. I've watched a few and they were great. But now I just want to ride the rides.


----------



## bailey6887

Nakkira said:


> My shamefull secret of the day:
> I want to be proposed to at Disney World someday.



Not shameful at all! I didn't think it was ever going to happen and SO did it so it fit both our preferences. In front(ish) of the castle for me, and before the park opened (on our way to an 8:05am ADR at CRT) so it was private for him. He didn't want a big specticle out of it.


Mine are:

I didn't like the dole whip
I hated that the cupcakes were cold (although I understand the necessity of it)
I love Stitch and the Stitch ride
I though POR was beautiful but pretty much an over priced nice version of a holiday inn.


----------



## sewmess

I was going to quote the "Saving Disney Bags" one, but apparently we're all in good company there.  (DH has some from the 80s - you so do NOT want to look in any of our closets)

I am also in the ranks of the Tinkerbell anti-fans.  In fact, I tend to call her "Stink" and have to think before I speak around small children and anywhere when I'm at Disney

I too have never tried a Dole Whip- just doesn't appeal to me.

We have had so many bad experiences at EPCOT on the last day our trip motto is "Never End on EPCOT"  Seriously.  Bad things happen.

I'm sure there are more, but I can't think of any right now.


----------



## StephyDee

DisneyMarv said:


> *i pretty much know all the lyrics to the Disneyland Fun singalongs and especially sing Whistle while you work*
> 
> haven't been able to see Illuminations





I don't think I went a day growing up without watching my tape copy of it. The Rumbly In My Tumbly part ALWAYS made me hungry.


----------



## visionsfantastic

i first watched tarzan for the first time last night 
i dont even bother going in innoventions in epcot
snow white annoys me
after 6 trips to disney world ive only seen wishes once


----------



## bluejasmine

I watched hunchback for first time on the Disney fantasy last sept..

I don't do innoventions either 

Don't really care to do pics with characters 

Now this is bad...  I don't like the new fantasyland except for BOG...

ASMU/POR Dec 16-22, 2012 & CR Sept 8-15, 2013


----------



## Tower

sewmess said:


> We have had so many bad experiences at EPCOT on the last day our trip motto is "Never End on EPCOT"  Seriously.  Bad things happen.


Wow! We were at Epcot for the first time last year. I was so impressed that I can't wait to go back again! Just not enough time in our day, to top that off, our flight took off that night so our day was cut short We'll hit it this year again and try to get to more and other attractions there.


----------



## Auntie L.

idiocratic said:
			
		

> Okay so here I go...
> 
> I think AK is boring and I'm glad it closes at 5 so there is an excuse to go to another park.
> 
> I tell my friends I won't ride ToT although I secretly really want to. I'm just scared of random drops.
> 
> I've never been on Splash Mountain.
> 
> I wasn't a huge fan of Captain EO when I saw it on my last trip.
> 
> I've never done a character breakfast.
> 
> And I'm not a huge parade fan. I've watched a few and they were great. But now I just want to ride the rides.



I feel the same way about ToT!
I'm a total wimp on coaster rides-was even afraid of the Goofy Barnstormer -LOL! I've done most of them just once.
The only reason I can do Splash is 'cause there's just one drop!


----------



## idiocratic

Auntie L. said:


> I feel the same way about ToT!
> I'm a total wimp on coaster rides-was even afraid of the Goofy Barnstormer -LOL! I've done most of them just once.
> The only reason I can do Splash is 'cause there's just one drop!



My friends think it's funny that I can do Expedition Everest and Rockin Rollercoaster but when it comes to ToT I turn into a chicken! I had a feeling I'm going to be dragged on it this October though!


----------



## cantslowdownptwn

my 3 year old "stole" a foam key chain from HS last trip. i noticed after several steps out of the store. and i didn't return it...i still feel horrible.


----------



## Minnie0602

It's not really that shameful but when I was younger before they added the slide to fort wilderness my cousins and I where night swimming and we might have started a chain of people doing belly flops off the lifeguard stand into the pool  it was a blast until my dad caught us and we all got our butts chewed hahaha


----------



## alyaki

I get bored out of my mind at AK.  It's cool, but I'm generally ready to go after an hour or two there. *sigh*


----------



## Tower

cantslowdownptwn said:


> my 3 year old "stole" a foam key chain from HS last trip. i noticed after several steps out of the store. and i didn't return it...i still feel horrible.


That happened to us 3 years ago too! It was pouring out close to the end of our day at MK, so we cut through the stores along Main Street USA. DS(2.5) was busy with his hands so I gave him a Lightning McQueen Christmas ornament to hold onto so he wouldn't grab anything else. As we continued our travelling through, I forgot he had it as it was concealed in his little hands under his Mickey Mouse rain poncho. Didn't notice till we were on the shuttle back to our resort!  Well, we definitely know where that one came from when we look at our tree!


----------



## Anri

I felt really bad about it, but I fell asleep on Ellen's Energy Adventure;
I only went on Splash Mountain once, never again;
While I like the other parks, I could probably spend my whole vacation in MK;
I have never been on Stitch's Great Escape;
I don't like the Disney Dining Plan;
When I was 6 years old, Pirates of the Caribbean scared the heck out of me and I climbed into my Dad's lap and began to cry, when he tried to tell me it was ok I loudly exclaimed, "No, no Daddy it's not ok!".  The whole boat laughed and this phrase has quickly become a part of my family history;
I truly thought the Legend of Captain Jack Sparrow in DHS was a legitimate waste of my time.


----------



## dansamy

I've slept on Ellen's & Hall of Presidents & during Nemo at AK.


----------



## nerak2780

I ALWAYS fall asleep during Ellen's EA. Without fail. I may as well bring my airplane neck pillow next time. The movie is just so looong.


----------



## stitchlet

I actually use Ellen's Energy Adventure & Hall of Presidents as designated nap spots on really hot or rainy park days ...


----------



## Anri

nerak2780 said:


> I ALWAYS fall asleep during Ellen's EA. Without fail. I may as well bring my airplane neck pillow next time. The movie is just so looong.



That's a wonderful idea.  I may bring my neck pillow next time.  To sleep in comfort.


----------



## WDW-A-RAMA

My sleep spots are It's a Small World, Carousel of Progress, Tiki Room, and Festival of the Lion King.


----------



## bluejasmine

We use American Adventure, People Mover, the train, and the nemo ride to rest and cool off!! Lol!!

Tried that on the Ellen ride but seats are so hard and good Lord it's very long!!!

ASMU/POR Dec 16-22, 2012 & CR Sept 8-15, 2013


----------



## Crazie4daMouse

Sugarlumples said:


> I do this too!



My hubby thinks I'm crazy for keeping our bags!  I just can't stand to throw them out. To me, it's nice to need a bag to take something to work or anywhere for that matter, and use my Disney bags. It just makes me smile!


----------



## Crazie4daMouse

1.  I absolutely LOVE Carousel of Progress!  It's a must-do for me and my family grudgingly goes along. 

2.  I HATE the Stitch ride!  Seriously. I absolutely love Stitch, but the ride is awful. 

3.  Every single trip I remember my first time to see Cinderella's castle and how I cried and cried when we walked under the tunnel because it wasn't 'real'. I was 5 and I'm now 42 and that memory seems like yesterday. 

4. I have never had a Dole Whip. 

5. Last year, another vacationer who did not speak English rudely stood in front of my 3 year old right before Wishes started. We had held the spot for over an hour. I could not explain to them what they were doing because of the language barrier.  I literally almost got in a fight at MK. My family will never let me live that one down. Ever. 

6. I cry when we walk into MK for the first time each trip and when we leave after Wishes on our last day. 

7.  My co-workers are all incredibly tired of hearing me say we are going to Disney. All I hear is "AGAIN??  You just went to Disney a month ago, or last year!"  They just don't get it. 

8.  I do not care for Epcot at all. It irritates me that my hubby loves it and we have to spend an entire day there, but marriage is a compromise...

9. I love Character meet and greets!  

10. Before the DDP, my hubby would never orders meal for himself in the parks. We would get 1 adult meal for us and 2 kid meals for our 2 kids. He would get extra napkins to put the food on rather than asking for another plate because he didn't want the cast members to know what he was doing!  Thank God we always get the DDP now!


----------



## JeffryK

Im from The Netherlands, we get Donald Duck spoon fed at birth so i find Mickey a bit meh. Also Disney needs more uncle Scrooge.

I went for a solo trip and i didnt talk to anyone during a day at MK, it was awesome!

Want to be That-guy at Monsters inc so badly.

I hate the whole fastpass thing. Wait a bit less to wait more the rest of the day i just dont get.

The music at certain spots/rides gets me all emotional. Well played imagineers, well played...

Regret spending only one day at DisneySea, must go again soon.


----------



## idiocratic

I thought of another one last night after talking to my friend about my upcoming trip.

I do not like the Country Bear Jamboree. At all. I think it's dated and is in bad need of a refurb. When I was there 2 years ago one of the girl bears in the front had her eye lashes falling off.


----------



## cantslowdownptwn

Tower said:


> That happened to us 3 years ago too! It was pouring out close to the end of our day at MK, so we cut through the stores along Main Street USA. DS(2.5) was busy with his hands so I gave him a Lightning McQueen Christmas ornament to hold onto so he wouldn't grab anything else. As we continued our travelling through, I forgot he had it as it was concealed in his little hands under his Mickey Mouse rain poncho. Didn't notice till we were on the shuttle back to our resort!  Well, we definitely know where that one came from when we look at our tree!



kids will be kids!


----------



## MissPrincess

My Disney Confession....
I HATE going with my family....I'm the BIGGEST Disney freak in our family and someone always gets an attitude and ruins my Disney-time (I know I sound selfish...). My dream Disney vacation would be to just go with my youngest sister and me  but I don't feel like that will ever happen without someones feelings getting hurt!


----------



## SarahBeth79

I don't like the turkey legs.....


----------



## SarahBeth79

Oh, and Im also not a fan if dole whips!


----------



## kddisney502

I can recite the entire Tiki Room show (the original) from start to finish, songs and dialogue.   DH sometimes catches me doing it around the house and he'll join in 

I like Gaston's Brew better than the Dole Whips.


----------



## Taylor D

Wow I love this!

My shameful secret is that I don't enjoy Animal Kingdom...there I said it! I just can't get into the whole animal theme. It just doesn't feel very "disney-ish" to me. 
I have quite a few embarrassing disney secrets like for one I get very depressed the first few weeks back home. Not like your average "back to reality" depression but more like I want to cry anytime someone mentions Mickey Mouse or when a WDW commercial comes on. And I wear my Mickey ears and drink out of my Disney Food Court Cup just to feel like I'm there. I also save EVERYTHING from there and by everything I mean EVERYTHING! From bags and soap from the hotel room all the way to receipts and tags off the stuff I bought from there(I know I'm crazy). Somebody please tell me I'm not the only one!


----------



## GOOFY4DONALD

Taylor D said:


> Wow I love this!
> 
> My shameful secret is that I don't enjoy Animal Kingdom...there I said it! I just can't get into the whole animal theme. It just doesn't feel very "disney-ish" to me.
> I have quite a few embarrassing disney secrets like for one I get very depressed the first few weeks back home. Not like your average "back to reality" depression but more like I want to cry anytime someone mentions Mickey Mouse or when a WDW commercial comes on. And I wear my Mickey ears and drink out of my Disney Food Court Cup just to feel like I'm there. I also save EVERYTHING from there and by everything I mean EVERYTHING! From bags and soap from the hotel room all the way to receipts and tags off the stuff I bought from there(I know I'm crazy). Somebody please tell me I'm not the only one!



No you are not crazy. I get in a major funk right before I go (I will think I 2 weeks I will be back and all the saving and planning will all be over) and right after I get back as well. I also save everything. Napkins, cups, leftover shampoo (my favorite scent was from our 2009 trip and I like to get a whiff every now and then) I even have salad dressing packs from Krigala(sp?) Bakery and duck sauce from Yak and Yeti. I have no idea what I would do with it but it doesn't seem right to throw it away.


----------



## jambo5564

Laughing my way through captain eo may be the highlight of my entire trip!


----------



## petals

I haven't been on any of the mountains or Dumbo


----------



## DisneyDiva8401

Not really a shameful secret but....I bought a pillow pet last week, Pluto, and he's adorable and soft and fluffy and makes me smile....And I'm 29 years old.  It was practically the only souvenir I bought and the only one I wanted!  I seriously love him, I even find myself rubbing/petting him while watching tv.  I'm also trying to get out of my disney funk, it's horrible


----------



## Mom2StitchLuv

My shameful secret is that I don't like Disney Hollywood.  I just don't like it.  My kids are horrified ["But MOM!  You grew up in Hollywood!  That should be your favorite park!"]  Well it's not.

I'm sure I have plenty of other secrets lurking inside.  But that's the worst one.


----------



## idiocratic

DisneyDiva8401 said:


> Not really a shameful secret but....I bought a pillow pet last week, Pluto, and he's adorable and soft and fluffy and makes me smile....And I'm 29 years old.  It was practically the only souvenir I bought and the only one I wanted!  I seriously love him, I even find myself rubbing/petting him while watching tv.  I'm also trying to get out of my disney funk, it's horrible



My friend got me a Stitch pillow pet almost 2 years ago. I'm 27 and I slept with it every night until my dog dislocated his hip and that became his favorite pillow to lay on. So to make him comfortable while he recovered and healed I let him sleep with it. Now he only sleeps on that pillow.


----------



## LisaTC

Mom2StitchLuv said:


> My shameful secret is that I don't like Disney Hollywood.  I just don't like it.  My kids are horrified ["But MOM!  You grew up in Hollywood!  That should be your favorite park!"]  Well it's not.
> 
> I'm sure I have plenty of other secrets lurking inside.  But that's the worst one.



You're secret is safe with me...it's also my secret...not a lover of DHS.  I keep thinking, where's the rest of it?


----------



## Angelcatsmom

I am not all that crazy about Mickey Mouse.  My main reason for loving Disney is the films that I saw growing up, specifically Snow White, Jungle Book, Lady and the Tramp and Peter Pan. Out of Mickey's gang, Donald Duck is my favorite, because he's so cranky.


----------



## Sandy1892

I don't care for stitch and find illuminations boring


----------



## Letterhead

After 5 trips I still haven't:
Had a dole whip
Had a cinnamon bun (in fact I hadn't even had a cinnamon bun anywhere until about 3 years ago when I bought one by accident)
Stayed on-site
Went on RnR despite being an Aerosmith fan


----------



## cootiezoo

I've never had a Dole Whip, never been to rope drop, and only watched a fireworks show because I could see it from my balcony.


----------



## KellyKids

The Astro-Obiter (I think that's the name) scares me!


----------



## visionsfantastic

I don't like dole whips


----------



## dizzwizz

I don't like Dole Whips either. (The fawning of these drinks 
I don't like Lapu Lapus. (Too strong!)
We didn't like Le Cellier. (Waiting area was a zoo. Steak was expensive for the lack of quality.)
We like Captain EO.
We don't like the queues for Space Mountain or Test Track. (Mindless diversions for our ADD -driven society.)
We like the slow pace of Animal Kingdom. (We also love the fast pace and great theming of Expedition Everest. We still wish that the original Yeti would return and replace ridiculous Disco Yeti.)


----------



## mixologist

Hated Fantasmic. Thought it was hot, crowded and boring.  I still cant believe people pack in for it. Also the Great Movie Ride. Just don't get it.


----------



## irishsymphony

I've only been on Space Mountain once ... and it was in Disneyland Hong Kong ... and when we reached the top of that first hill, having left the tunnel, I got so scared at just seeing "star" lights all around me and no actual infrastructure, that I close my eyes, held on tight and prayed for the ride to end.


----------



## Golden_Eagle426

I'm terrified of Astro Orbiter and it is the only ride in my tons of visits that I refuse to ride!


----------



## luvthemouse71

I think IASW is cute.

I like to watch meltdowns, both by kids and adults. I'm sure I've provided entertainment myself on a few occasions.


----------



## Bee2u

DisneyDiva8401 said:


> Not really a shameful secret but....I bought a pillow pet last week, Pluto, and he's adorable and soft and fluffy and makes me smile....And I'm 29 years old.  It was practically the only souvenir I bought and the only one I wanted!  I seriously love him, I even find myself rubbing/petting him while watching tv.  I'm also trying to get out of my disney funk, it's horrible



My pillow pet is Tigger. He travels with me on both car trips and flights. (I'm 52) He gets a great reaction from people wherever I go, although people do sometimes look around for a child.


----------



## Mom2StitchLuv

Bee2u said:


> My pillow pet is Tigger. He travels with me on both car trips and flights. (I'm 52) He gets a great reaction from people wherever I go, although people do sometimes look around for a child.



Y'all have inspired me!  I've avoided buying a pillow pet because [yes, I'll admit it] I'm afraid of what other people would say if they realized it was for me.  But now I will step proudly forward with my pillow pet [which one to buy?  so many choices!!] and declare myself a Disney Pillow Pet Owner!  Well, I'll be a DPP Owner as of August 3rd.


----------



## Mom2StitchLuv

irishsymphony said:


> I've only been on Space Mountain once ... and it was in Disneyland Hong Kong ... and when we reached the top of that first hill, having left the tunnel, I got so scared at just seeing "star" lights all around me and no actual infrastructure, that I close my eyes, held on tight and prayed for the ride to end.



Another shameful secret: I'm convinced Space Mountain at WDW is out to kill me.  I never had a problem with roller coasters until I went on SM.  And I love the one at Disneyland!  But Florida?  Yeah.  Dh thinks I'm being over dramatic.  *He* has no problems.  But I keep my distance away from that Mountain in Orlando.


----------



## GOOFY4DONALD

Mom2StitchLuv said:


> Another shameful secret: I'm convinced Space Mountain at WDW is out to kill me.  I never had a problem with roller coasters until I went on SM.  And I love the one at Disneyland!  But Florida?  Yeah.  Dh thinks I'm being over dramatic.  *He* has no problems.  But I keep my distance away from that Mountain in Orlando.



Oh u r not crazy. I can ride the one at DL but wdw yikes!!!


----------



## dansamy

GOOFY4DONALD said:
			
		

> Oh u r not crazy. I can ride the one at DL but wdw yikes!!!



Are they that different?


----------



## GOOFY4DONALD

dansamy said:


> Are they that different?


I don't know what it is. Maybe its the positioning. At WDW I feel like I'm shoved on an uncomfortable chair in an uncomfortable position. I always feel like I'm about to fall out.


----------



## ChipmunksRock

Ashamed to admit it, but I got so excited when I saw Winnie the Pooh come out that I totally lost my Southern/human manners & jumped line. I got quite a "talking to" from the handler.

Sent by Mary-Ellen


----------



## visionsfantastic

I really dislike space mountain . I felt to big and cramped in the seat and it was to jolty


----------



## Hisgirl

Sometimes...when the shows on TV aren't good and the right mood hits, I pull up the youtube video of the Pirates Yo Ho song and sing along...out loud...in front of my husband. But...I don't tell him I also have a tab with the lyrics.   I'm perfectly fine with him thinking I know all the words. 

I think about Disney....a lot.  Sometimes I wonder if there's something wrong with me.   I wear a Mickey Mouse watch almost every day and find myself fantasizing about going. And after I DO come home from a trip, I keep watching the wait time apps...for about six months.  

We began pre-planning a huge fall WDW family trip including step-daughter,her husband, and the 3 grandsons.

 When she called with the news a 4th baby was due in December...my very first thought was, "oh,NO...What about the DISNEY trip!?"   

Yeah, I'm a little embarrassed about that one.


----------



## StephyDee

GOOFY4DONALD said:


> I don't know what it is. Maybe its the positioning. At WDW I feel like I'm shoved on an uncomfortable chair in an uncomfortable position. I always feel like I'm about to fall out.



I'm guessing it's because Space Mountain at WDW is single seating, while pretty much every other Space Mountain variation has double seating. Must have an effect on the feel of the ride.


----------



## jazznms39532

Ok some of this is a secret and some not so much.

1. Disney is #2 speed dial on my phone.
2. My husband proposed at Disney.  He put my ring in Cinderella's glass slipper and asked my to be his princess for life.
3. We told everyone that we were going on a cruise for our honeymoon but instead we went to Disney.  
4. I volunteer to take all my god children and nieces to Disney just for the excuse to go back.
5. I get goose bumps when I ride the monorail. 
6. I wish that I could work at Disney.  
7. After Hurricane Katrina we were out of power and work  for awhile.  So we went to Disney for a few day to get away and cheer up. 

More to come as I think of them


----------



## mandyyyrose

My favorite ride is the Tomorrowland Transit Authority...no shame.


----------



## DisneyFan2013

mandyyyrose said:


> My favorite ride is the Tomorrowland Transit Authority...no shame.



Really? I'm going to have to try it out then.


----------



## mandyyyrose

Yes! Most people find it terribly boring...i like being able to relax...its slow and calm. And its how i got my evergrowing collection of 'lights on space mountain' pics. Seriously i would ride it at least 4x per trip...its a problem.


----------



## indianalynn

I've always wanted to buy a stuffed animal/character there...
I would stay on Haunted Mansion the whole day if they'd let me...
I hate the parades.....
I don't like the fireworks....
Not a fan of AK...
Haven't met Cinderella yet!!!


----------



## mandyyyrose

I once verbally flipped out on someone for taking flash pictures on potc...seriously no flash means NO FLASH. Ugh!
Ive never had a dole whip
I am terrified of HM (im 18years old)
Ive never had a vacation somewhere that was not Disney
Illuminations makes me cry
I get excited to ride the monorail


----------



## DanaEA24

I don't like the Nemo show and I cry at the beginning and end of Fantasmic.....and Wishes!  There, I've said it.


----------



## dhorner233

I cry all through the American Adventure


----------



## dbenlee

mandyyyrose said:


> My favorite ride is the Tomorrowland Transit Authority...no shame.



Me too!!  Love TTA!


----------



## sephorachick

dbenlee said:


> Me too!!  Love TTA!



We enjoy it as well


----------



## jazznms39532

I love the TTA! It a slow ride that you can relax, cool off and see several behind the attractions.


----------



## Starshine

I buy a new stuffed animal every trip AND sleep with it the whole time we're there!


----------



## Nakkira

mandyyyrose said:


> I once verbally flipped out on someone for taking flash pictures on potc...seriously no flash means NO FLASH. Ugh!



I never directly confront, but if it starts annoying me enough (we are talking constant flashes) I will say out LOUD "REALLY? What part of NO FLASH PHOTOGRAPHY do people not understand??? DO people think they are better than the rest of us??"

One time I got back 
Mind your own business  Bit--"

To which I said "I believe it is everyone's business when someone is ruining it for the rest of us"

Then another person said "Both of you shut up the argument is ruining it for me"

I agreed with that point and refused to make any further comments. If I had know who it was I would have apologized to them later.

The original offender (or someone else) did it again and another person behind me said "Knock it off"

It is a difficult spot because if nobody ever says anything, they keep doing it, but calling them out for it can ruin the experience for others as well.
Why can't people just obey the rules?


----------



## Joolish1313

I don't like Dole Whips 
I am seriously bummed that SpectroMagic isn't in MK
I am 7mo pregnant and trying to get us to WDW as soon as baby can travel!


----------



## dhorner233

mandyyyrose said:


> My favorite ride is the Tomorrowland Transit Authority...no shame.



Did you know they don't run the TTA in Disneyland anymore!!!  I heard it was because young males were jumping from car to car as they pass each other in the tunnels. 



Nakkira said:


> I never directly confront, but if it starts annoying me enough (we are talking constant flashes) I will say out LOUD "REALLY? What part of NO FLASH PHOTOGRAPHY do people not understand??? DO people think they are better than the rest of us??"
> 
> One time I got back
> Mind your own business  Bit--"
> 
> To which I said "I believe it is everyone's business when someone is ruining it for the rest of us"
> 
> Then another person said "Both of you shut up the argument is ruining it for me"
> 
> I agreed with that point and refused to make any further comments. If I had know who it was I would have apologized to them later.
> 
> The original offender (or someone else) did it again and another person behind me said "Knock it off"
> 
> It is a difficult spot because if nobody ever says anything, they keep doing it, but calling them out for it can ruin the experience for others as well.
> Why can't people just obey the rules?



 My cousin has taken flash pictures and it embarrasses the heck out of me! I refuse to sit next to him a shows if he is going to continually click, click, click even without the flash! I need to figure out if there is a mute on his camera before I go with him again.


----------



## Disnerdette

I LOVE this thread!

- I would never pay to stay at the Grand Floridian, Polynesian or the Contemporary.  I think the lobby of the GF is beautiful, but the rooms are overdone; the Polynesian is dark and has a funny smell (although the CMs there are nice - I was working WDW Marathon weekend in 2011 and ended up napping in their lobby for a good hour and they didn't disturb me!); and the Contemporary feels like it has no character.  I did love the Coronado, though - I felt like I was in paradise!

- I am not a fan of DCA. I've been once and maybe will go again if they add more e-ticket rides. It doesn't feel very Disney to me.  It feels too meta.  (I'm in a theme park, about California, in California, surrounded by (mostly) Californians...)

- I prefer MK over DL, with the exception of New Orleans Square.

- I've yet to have a Dole Whip.

- I love Epcot but get nervous about the restaurants and never end up eating dinner there.

- I plan my outfits weeks ahead of time, and have even bought specific shirts or shoes just for a day trip to DL.


----------



## mixologist

Have wondered if my husband could sneak my ashes into the castle moat when I die. Not planning on dying but in case I do.....although he would probably dump me into Its a Small World just for payback.


----------



## Hisgirl

mixologist said:


> Have wondered if my husband could sneak my ashes into the castle moat when I die. Not planning on dying but in case I do.....although he would probably dump me into Its a Small World just for payback.




Do you have ANY idea what you have just done??!!   Disney-freaks around the globe just read that and their eyes widened, their fingers lifted from the keyboard and a huge lightbulb literally glowed over their heads...

(I'm thinking a nighttime drop would be easiest...just sayin' )


----------



## Sir William

Angelcatsmom said:


> I am not all that crazy about Mickey Mouse. ...



I've never really been fond of Mickey.  Consequently, I have a hard time buying any products with the mouse ears icon on itthough I'm getting "better" about that.  However, when I was a kid, I always liked Donald best.

However, now I love Disney Villains!  Scar, Ursula, Jafar, Captain Hook, Captain Barbossa, Hades, and a few others number among my favorite Disney characters (though there are some I could not care less about).


----------



## old lady

Almost crashing at the dock at the Polynesian resort.


----------



## com_op_2000

mixologist said:


> Have wondered if my husband could sneak my ashes into the castle moat when I die. Not planning on dying but in case I do.....although he would probably dump me into Its a Small World just for payback.



I have talked with DVC members who have done this with loved ones' to become the 1,000th Happy Haunts in HM.


----------



## JeffryK

com_op_2000 said:


> I have talked with DVC members who have done this with loved ones' to become the 1,000th Happy Haunts in HM.



Im pretty sure this is done more often then you might think. Im curious if Disney has a policy on this, maybe even assign a special place in the resort for this.


----------



## KateB

Mom2StitchLuv said:


> Y'all have inspired me!  I've avoided buying a pillow pet because [yes, I'll admit it] I'm afraid of what other people would say if they realized it was for me.  But now I will step proudly forward with my pillow pet [which one to buy?  so many choices!!] and declare myself a Disney Pillow Pet Owner!  Well, I'll be a DPP Owner as of August 3rd.



Do it! I have Eeyore and Love him! I almost bought Tigger on my last trip but thought my husband might not like it. Hehe lucky for him, since he was at home. I say go and check them out for yourself. They have different fabrics and so they feel a little different.


----------



## KateB

I have some new ones....

I rode Space Mountain for the first time in June and I HATED it! (And I don't hate many things)

My mom told Tigger and Winnie that I was 30 and I kinda had a tantrum... But Winnie covered my mom's mouth and Tigger covered his ears. It made for good pics haha

My mother threw a 2 year old tantrum at the end of a long hot day at MK and I felt for ever parent of a 2 year old child at WDW. It was a good glimpse of what it would be like to have a child at WDW

When I rode ToT I hid my face and ended up bruising my mom's arm (from holding on so tight) and shook uncontrollably after the ride stopped. The. I couldn't wait to ride it again! Haha

I am a teacher and when I do my back to school bulletin board I only do Disney themes

That's all I've got for now, but more will come later!


----------



## Mrsmee23

When I haven't seen a friend almost of my friends at work for awhile.  The first thing they ask me is when are we going back to Disney World.  Usually we have at least one and probably two trips planned.


----------



## plumsiren

1. When I went to Disney as a kid (age 11), I went to American Adventure three times and cried every time.

2. I'm looking forward to 'visiting' the resorts almost as much as I am the parks! I'm resort-obsessed.


----------



## mixologist

Leave a legacy urns. Now you can visit Mickey and deceased grandma at the same time!  I would so do this.


----------



## dejeffery

I cant wait to move to Florida so we can get annual passes and go to Disney all the time!!


----------



## simonsayz

dejeffery said:


> I cant wait to move to Florida so we can get annual passes and go to Disney all the time!!



I'm thinking of doing real estate there for the reason to be closer to DISNEY and to give me an excuse to go to FLORIDA haha

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## gundo870

mixologist said:


> Have wondered if my husband could sneak my ashes into the castle moat when I die. Not planning on dying but in case I do.....although he would probably dump me into Its a Small World just for payback.



This was actually done at DL Haunted Mansion years back as I can recall. The people who were spreading the ash of a loved one was caught via security cameras and the ride was closed until a hazmat team vacuumed up the ride.

Great idea though.


----------



## AuroraRora

mixologist said:
			
		

> Have wondered if my husband could sneak my ashes into the castle moat when I die. Not planning on dying but in case I do.....although he would probably dump me into Its a Small World just for payback.



Lol!!!


----------



## simonsayz

gundo870 said:


> This was actually done at DL Haunted Mansion years back as I can recall. The people who were spreading the ash of a loved one was caught via security cameras and the ride was closed until a hazmat team vacuumed up the ride.
> 
> Great idea though.



you're kidding me right??!?

That's so wrong.


----------



## Travellife

visionsfantastic said:


> I really dislike space mountain . I felt to big and cramped in the seat and it was to jolty



I could not agree more!I'm a fairly small woman and don't know how guys can ride this ride. I felt like a sardine in a can and will probably never ride it again


----------



## gundo870

simonsayz said:


> you're kidding me right??!?
> 
> That's so wrong.



Who knows if it is true or not...makes the ride more exciting I think.

Here is a link:

http://abcnews.go.com/US/t/story?id=3876673&page=1


----------



## BattyMcDoon

1. I haven't been in 8 years! It's not really a secret, just really sad. 

2. Never had a Dole Whip, Tonga Toast or a Churro, but plan on changing that this month on our trip!

3. I do not want to see the Nemo play. From the music I've heard I don't think I'd enjoy it at all, but I love the movie.

4. I am going to cry like a baby when we first walk into MK and see the Castle and when we go to Be Our Guest for lunch. And I'm 25.... (my family keeps making fun of me )

5. I have the MK map in the middle of my framed dream board hanging above my bed! 

6. I'm really excited to go back to Epcot and explore it as an adult, I really hope that I will be able to appreciate it and take in a lot more this trip.

7. I've had my clothes picked out over 2 months before departure this trip.

8. I have over 47.9 hours of Disney music in my iTunes library....

9. I'd probably die if I ever got to meet Jack Skellington. He's my all time favorite character but I'm really worried I wont ever get the chance to meet him in person. 

10. I have planned trips on the Disney website just to see how much it would be.

11. I watch and read a lot of trip reports dreaming of the day I get to go back.


----------



## simonsayz

gundo870 said:


> Who knows if it is true or not...makes the ride more exciting I think.
> 
> Here is a link:
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/US/t/story?id=3876673&page=1



Thanks for the link. I couldn't read the 2nd page so i deleted the /t from the url so i can get the actual page (for all the other readers)

I think it would be a bad idea for anyone to do that because they will just be vacuumed and thrown in the garbage, not exactly what the loved one was hoping for


----------



## qtkksmom

I cry during Wishes...every time!


----------



## msengle4

I have a few.
1. I've never had a Dole Whip...we were just there in June and I thought I would get one but when we went past Aloha Isle I just said "eh" and kept going.  Maybe one of these days!! 

2. I swear I fantasize more about Disney than anything else.  And day dream.  And make actual wishes on stars. It consumes my every spare minute. 

3. I still love meeting the characters.  I would absolutely wait in line all by myself for it!

4. When we are there on vacation I would love to ditch my family for one day and just walk around Epcot by myself and enjoy it all.  That always seems to be the park they want to rush through.  

5.  I actually love the moments when one of the family (myself included) absolutely loses it on vacation.    It may be rough at the time but it ALWAYS makes for great story telling later on.  We have many stories that start with, "remember when Mom/Dad/Grandma/Poppy/Cousin Erin  tripped and fell/cried/barfed/fell in the toilet/sideswiped the stroller??"  

Yes, someone actually did fall in the toilet.  HEHE.


----------



## Sagginit

BattyMcDoon said:


> 1. I haven't been in 8 years! It's not really a secret, just really sad.
> 
> 2. Never had a Dole Whip, Tonga Toast or a Churro, but plan on changing that this month on our trip!
> 
> 3. I do not want to see the Nemo play. From the music I've heard I don't think I'd enjoy it at all, but I love the movie.
> 
> 4. I am going to cry like a baby when we first walk into MK and see the Castle and when we go to Be Our Guest for lunch. And I'm 25.... (my family keeps making fun of me )
> 
> 5. I have the MK map in the middle of my framed dream board hanging above my bed!
> 
> 6. I'm really excited to go back to Epcot and explore it as an adult, I really hope that I will be able to appreciate it and take in a lot more this trip.
> 
> 7. I've had my clothes picked out over 2 months before departure this trip.
> 
> 8. I have over 47.9 hours of Disney music in my iTunes library....
> 
> 9. I'd probably die if I ever got to meet Jack Skellington. He's my all time favorite character but I'm really worried I wont ever get the chance to meet him in person.
> 
> 10. I have planned trips on the Disney website just to see how much it would be.
> 
> 11. I watch and read a lot of trip reports dreaming of the day I get to go back.



don't feel bad.  i went when i was 25 and it was my first trip since i was 13. i had to fight the urge to cry several times.  i was such a dork because i was so excited. i bought disney t-shirts for the trip, spent hours each week planning it, and even had touring  on index cards.  i booked my next trip a few weeks ago and since i have not been in three years i am dying to go, like listening to disney music on pandora and thinking about what to pack already!  the worst part.... im going to las vegas in october to see jimmy buffett.  a dream trip but i am so anxious get to disney in november it feels like planning that is a chore.

i actually really enjoyed the nemo show.  i loved the puppets, reminded me of the lion king i saw on broadway.

my current shameful secret is we have decided we hate DTD, which is supposed to be for adults. its just a lot of walking and there are long waits no matter where we book dinner, and tons of screaming kids in the shops.  we won't be going this time and won't miss it.


----------



## Epcotmaniac

1. I listen to the Parkmusic every single day.
2. Although I regularly visit WDW since 1990, I've never been on Astro Orbiter because I'm afraid of the height.
3. I have more than 300 GB of park related music, videos. pictures and other stuff on my computer.
4. I have no friends who share my Disneyaddiction. 
5. I love It's a small world.


----------



## NJDiva

my secret this week is that I secretly want to ditch my bff and spend my entire October vacation alone in Epcot and do all the culinary and mixology seminars....is that wrong? it's not that I don't want to hang, it's that F&W can get a little pricey and the bff can't really afford to do it all and I only get few days to see and do the festival...


----------



## pookie10

NJDiva said:


> my secret this week is that I secretly want to ditch my bff and spend my entire October vacation alone in Epcot and do all the culinary and mixology seminars....is that wrong? it's not that I don't want to hang, it's that F&W can get a little pricey and the bff can't really afford to do it all and I only get few days to see and do the festival...



Way to be honest, next year, why don't you just plan on going solo, that way no feelings get hurt...its a win win


----------



## NJDiva

pookie10 said:


> Way to be honest, next year, why don't you just plan on going solo, that way no feelings get hurt...its a win win



normally I do go solo, but this time my trip is shorter so less time to do all the events I want to do...I know that sounds completely selfish. I know I'm not gonna ditch the bff, and they will never know how I feel about it, and I know we'll have a great time no matter what we see or do. besides, that's more money that I shouldn't spend!


----------



## DisneyDreamer2504

NJDiva said:


> normally I do go solo, but this time my trip is shorter so less time to do all the events I want to do...I know that sounds completely selfish. I know I'm not gonna ditch the bff, and they will never know how I feel about it, and I know we'll have a great time no matter what we see or do. besides, that's more money that I shouldn't spend!



Don't worry, I love my DH, but not at Disney. It's like taking a whiny 5-year old! He loves WDW, but actually going through the park he constantly seems tired, cranky and hot, but then raves about what a great time he had later! Makes me miss my days as a cp when I did the parks solo all the time.


----------



## mom of princess

Epcotmaniac said:


> 1. I listen to the Parkmusic every single day.
> 2. Although I regularly visit WDW since 1990, I've never been on Astro Orbiter because I'm afraid of the height.
> 3. I have more than 300 GB of park related music, videos. pictures and other stuff on my computer.
> 4. I have no friends who share my Disneyaddiction.
> 5. I love It's a small world.



You would fit in with my family! I listen to 4 parks double disc when I'm down. And on a recent weekend trip to Lake Erie my DH asked me to play it during the drive. 
We also don't ride astro and call it "astro puke-iter" ever since we took our DD on it. Both of us were green after but she of course loved it.
My DD LOVES small world and would defend it to death. I have learned to block out the song and focus on the scenery. That helped when we rode it at least 10 times during our last trip.

Just remember, we consider it "keeping up with changes" when constantly reading disney news. We are always planning a trip even if one isn't happening for a few years.


----------



## lynnirene

I love reading all of these! I love that we all have our weird little likes and dislikes 

mine:

1. I do not like 3D movies! My brain gets freaked out and thinks everything that is "flying" at me is real, so I usually shut my eyes during those parts or sometimes take my glasses off altogether if I am forced to go to one with my group.

2. On a similar note, the old Alien Encounter (I think that's what it was called, now it is Stitch) is one of the scariest things I have ever experienced! I had no idea what was going to happen and it was terrifying. (which clearly was the point, but I didn't enjoy it at all)


----------



## Epcotmaniac

mom of princess said:


> You would fit in with my family! I listen to 4 parks double disc when I'm down. And on a recent weekend trip to Lake Erie my DH asked me to play it during the drive.



Four Parks - One World? I love that album. I bought it in 2010 during my last trip.



> Just remember, we consider it "keeping up with changes" when constantly reading disney news. We are always planning a trip even if one isn't happening for a few years.




That is a really good point.


----------



## bluejasmine

Epcotmaniac said:


> Four Parks - One World? I love that album. I bought it in 2010 during my last trip.
> 
> I bought that in 2010 too!  Listening to it almost daily!
> 
> Sept 2013 Poly, 2012 Disney Fantasy, BC CL, GF CL, POR, 2011 Poly CL, CR, Poly CL, AKL, 2010 Poly CL, ASMu 2009, SSR 2008, Pop 2006, POR , Asmo 2005, Asmo 2003, offsite 2000, 1999,1989, Poly 1980, offsite 1979


----------



## ISeeTheLight105

This one is so bad - but I'm really not a big fan of at of the classic Disney characters - even Mickey 
My fandom is mostly with the Disney princesses and the way Disney has a general way of storytelling and bringing things to LIFE 
Hope that doesn't make me a bad person lol


----------



## ShhhQ

My secret is.... I almost never like a Disney movie the first time around.... but if I rewatch it, I love it! I don't even understand that logic!


----------



## SmuffSheltie

1. I haven't been to Disney World since 1996.
2, I LOVE figment.
3. Alice from Alice in Wonderland is my favorite leading lady, because she's one of the few main female Disney characters that isn't a Disney Princess.
4. I don't go to Disney for the rides.  I once threw up on my sister after riding a roller coaster my Dad tricked me into riding.  The tea cups are probably gonna make me lose my lunch, but I'm still going to try it!
5. I want a Mickey shaped balloon so bad I can taste it.


----------



## BuddyThomas

The "water" inside my Danesi water bottle is not really water, but it sure tastes good when you mix it with frozen lemonade.


----------



## goofyfigment

SmuffSheltie said:
			
		

> 1.
> 2, I LOVE figment.
> 5. I want a Mickey shaped balloon so bad I can taste it.



Figment is my second favorite and I have every intention of getting a mickey balloon on my October trip


----------



## princesslilobess

BuddyThomas said:


> The "water" inside my Danesi water bottle is not really water, but it sure tastes good when you mix it with frozen lemonade.



Ooo! Thanks for the good vibes!


----------



## jmr3983

1. Illuminations is boring.
2. I don't like the Electric Light Parade and wish they'd bring back Spectromagic
3. I don't like Tom Sawyer's island and sometimes I forget it's even there
4. I don't care how many times I'm corrected. It will always be MGM.


----------



## GadgetTheInventor

I haven't seen a Disney movie since I was 13.  

I would gladly stand in line for 8 hours to meet any of the Wuzzles as long as my family didn't have to be stuck in line with me.

I preferred watching Hannah-Barbera cartoons as a young child.  

I ride IASM at least once each day while in the MK...sometimes twice.


----------



## Surfinpiratee

I've never seen Sleeping Beauty or Snow White. I've seen parts as a kid, but they scared me and i've never watched them since!!  I plan on watching them before our trip though!


----------



## SmuffSheltie

GadgetTheInventor said:


> I haven't seen a Disney movie since I was 13.



  I'm behind on my Disney movies as well.  There are some I feel I just gotta see before I go.  Otherwise I feel like I might not understand something or miss out on something fun!


----------



## Tower

SmuffSheltie said:


> I'm behind on my Disney movies as well.  There are some I feel I just gotta see before I go.  Otherwise I feel like I might not understand something or miss out on something fun!


I have seen more Disney movies as an adult than I ever did as a kid. I feel I missed out on them as I was growing up so I've been selectively (and not so selectively) buying Disney DVD's and Blu Rays for years now. Others have collections that easily outshine mine, but my DVD drawers are chock full of Disney!


----------



## lvcourtneyy

Surfinpiratee said:


> I've never seen Sleeping Beauty or Snow White. I've seen parts as a kid, but they scared me and i've never watched them since!!  I plan on watching them before our trip though!



Sleeping Beauty scared me when I was little too! I finally watched it recently and I enjoyed it but now I understand why I was so scared when I was little!


----------



## Alahis

lvcourtneyy said:


> Sleeping Beauty scared me when I was little too! I finally watched it recently and I enjoyed it but now I understand why I was so scared when I was little!



My mother's always telling me how I screamed watching Snow White but I don't remember a thing so....Same thing with Beauty and The Beast, she told me I was so scared of the moment the prince transforms into Beast that I refused to watch more of it.

Hopefully, I've caught on by now but....Not for Bambi. I'm sorry, I CAN'T watch it.
(and I still cry when Mufasa die, well, I cry during almost every film I watch, so, hum....yeah, that's another Disney shameful secret for me )


----------



## Luvchefmic

DisneyDiva8401 said:


> Not really a shameful secret but....I bought a pillow pet last week, Pluto, and he's adorable and soft and fluffy and makes me smile....And I'm 29 years old.  It was practically the only souvenir I bought and the only one I wanted!  I seriously love him, I even find myself rubbing/petting him while watching tv.  I'm also trying to get out of my disney funk, it's horrible





Bee2u said:


> My pillow pet is Tigger. He travels with me on both car trips and flights. (I'm 52) He gets a great reaction from people wherever I go, although people do sometimes look around for a child.




I got a Pluto too aren't they so soft & cute ?  oh yeah I'll be 59 in Sept  Not a shameful secret just reliving a childhood from time to time; keeps you young


----------



## JamesGarvey

I skip every parade to get to the shorter lines on rides. I am not above cutting through every shop & kiosk to do it.


----------



## SmuffSheltie

jmr3983 said:


> It will always be MGM.



THIS!  I thought Hollywood Studios was a whole new theme park and that they did away with MGM.    It's just easier to say MGM!


----------



## lvcourtneyy

Alahis said:


> My mother's always telling me how I screamed watching Snow White but I don't remember a thing so....Same thing with Beauty and The Beast, she told me I was so scared of the moment the prince transforms into Beast that I refused to watch more of it.
> 
> Hopefully, I've caught on by now but....Not for Bambi. I'm sorry, I CAN'T watch it.
> (and I still cry when Mufasa die, well, I cry during almost every film I watch, so, hum....yeah, that's another Disney shameful secret for me )



Yeah I think people who don't get sad during that scene have a soul


----------



## Animagic!

I know this will sound like heresy but I DO NOT like the Fab 5.

I'm not a generic Disney fan. I'm a Disney Parks fan. I love the culture, architecture, etc... However, I'm not really a fan of the Fab 5. I don't mind them and I certainly recognize their importance to Disney. But I hate it when I tell people I love Disneyland and they automatically assume that I have my entire house covered in Mickey Mouse.

I love Disney movies, especially animated films. And I understand the importance of the Fab 5 to the parks... I just don't like seeing them all the time or having Mickey on everything in the Parks.


----------



## Cee

Mickey Mouse is not my favorite character.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## emilily88

I REALLY hate that Disney owns Marvel and Star Wars  

I think Tinkerbell is overrated 

I think Tangled would've been better if it was traditionally animated rather than computer-animated.

I wet my pants on Splash Mountain... when I was 13


----------



## elmoandzoey

Alahis said:


> Hopefully, I've caught on by now but....Not for Bambi. I'm sorry, I CAN'T watch it.
> (and I still cry when Mufasa die, well, I cry during almost every film I watch, so, hum....yeah, that's another Disney shameful secret for me )



This! I can't watch this movie for the life of me because I've been so traumatized when I was a kid. My mon still keeps telling me how I screamed  bloody murder when Bambi's mother died. No one in my family actually knows how the movie ends because everyone keeps remembering my bawling XD

However, my biggest shameful secret? I just bought Piglet underwear *blush* and I'm actually gonna wear it!


----------



## CallieS

I don't like Disney movies. The last one I saw was The Little Mermaid.  I find them to be depressing and not uplifting at all.  Needless to say, I can't recognize half the characters walking around or on merchandise.

I don't like Fantasmic. My dad and I saw it once and never again.  This probably relates to the lack of movies I've seen.


----------



## Princess_taffy05

I don't like Hollywood Studios except for Osborne lights and Hollywood Brown Derby. We seriously spend only a few hours in that park each trip- to see the lights and this time to eat at HBD too. 
Also- I have never been on TSM.


----------



## DisneyDreamer2504

I can't stand Winnie the Pooh. I've never had a dole whip or a mickey bar. I can't stand crowds and generally avoid parades, events and of course all  busy seasons.


----------



## ShhhQ

Totally not a secret... and I am NOT ashamed of it, but where else could I post it?

Today is my 42nd birthday and I would rather be at Disney than anywhere else in the world!!!!


----------



## Dynamite626

The movie Dumbo scares me.
Have never been on Astro Orbitor. Thunderstorm shut it down just as we were getting on.
Spend hours on Disney sites and have more Disney pages than friends on facebook.
Going on our first couple only trip next fall and feel guilty for not taking grandkids. (sure I will get over it)


----------



## socalnativ

1.  Haunted Mansion and Bugs Life scare me.  
2.  I have a hard time telling the difference between Sleeping Beauty and Cinderella.
3.  I love Captain EO!
4.  HS is my favorite park.


----------



## Nakkira

socalnativ said:


> 1.  Haunted Mansion and Bugs Life scare me.
> 
> 3.  I love Captain EO!
> .



Me too. 
I am not ashamed!


----------



## Mindy5767

I have never been to rope drop but I've closed down many a park!! I even missed the last bus before! 

I can't stand Captain EO and the Stitches Great Escape Ride!

I wish they'd update the Great Movie Ride because its no longer Great!!


Mindy


----------



## Rusteze

Epcotmaniac said:


> 1. I listen to the Parkmusic every single day.
> 2. Although I regularly visit WDW since 1990, I've never been on Astro Orbiter because I'm afraid of the height.
> 3. I have more than 300 GB of park related music, videos. pictures and other stuff on my computer.
> 4. I have no friends who share my Disneyaddiction.
> 5. I love It's a small world.



Except for the love of It's a small world, you could be my clone.
My wife is a former CM and I like WDW more than she does.


----------



## MissMaryQC

I don't know if it's shameful to anyone but me, but in the almost 30 years I've been alive 2013 is the first year that I haven't been to WDW.

Also, the only reason I visit the Enchanted Tiki Room to take a nap in the afternoons.


----------



## Sagginit

i am nearing my trip in november and already deciding if i need to buy anything. i work in nyc at a fashion company, and am secretly thrilled at the thought of spending an entire week in sneakers and using one practical, cheap handbag.  since it will be cooler i might bring some nicer tops (and by nicer i mean polos).

i tell people things like oh i have stained shorts on rides (true, ruined a white pair that way when some black grease somehow smudged) to justify not wearing nice clothes, or my ankles need more support in the parks (again true) but really i do want to spend a week in average clothes.


----------



## Disney Frenhines

I don't like 'The Lion King'


----------



## bamba81

I am 32 and looking forward to meet the princesses, i live in Europe and here (except UK) disney is categorized for Kids.  

I am also a wdw addict and have no friends that share my addiction


----------



## want2bminnie

TSMM
I'll be doing it for the first time this weekend, but I'm not excited about it 

.


----------



## jacjacboogie

Left the kids at Granny's just because we craved a Chopped Salad at the Brown Derby.  Spent the whole week there.  At first the kids were fine with it until we actually left without them.


----------



## dis_guy

Mindy5767 said:


> I have never been to rope drop but I've closed down many a park!! I even missed the last bus before!



Ah, but have you ever gotten locked in the park after closing. After a long dinner at Yak and Yeti we were walked to the exit by CMs in the usual way when we realized we had stuff in a locker and would need our locker deposit back. The CMs went off to do this apparently forgetting all about us. After waiting 10 minutes or so, along comes security wanting to know what we were doing in the park after it was locked up for the night. Eventually a very red faced CM returned to a very stern greeting from the security guy. We were let out but I'm sure it did not go well when they picked apart how two guests got locked in AK without anyone noticing!


----------



## xipotec

1. I am a 40 year old man, and I get choked up at the same spot in Illuminations every time.....
2. I get super excited when I see Donald and Stitch.
3. I go into a depression every time I leave WDW.


----------



## Sugarlumples

I'm not ashamed and I don't think it's really a secret anymore, but I love Disney so much that my husband got a new job, we bought a house in Orlando, and we are moving in less than a week! 

Disney wasn't the_ only_ reason we are moving. We are both Alabama natives and wanted to move back closer to family, but Disney is the reason we chose to relocate to Orlando. Wheeee!


----------



## cruisingteacher

this thread is hilarious and I had to share!!

1. I pick up Disney brochures at least once a year from a travel agent, just because I like the actual books and pictures.

2. Epcot = horrible family memories (except for 1) parents were always fighting in that park. I am determined to do a solo trip to see what Epcot is like without the drama.

3. That one happy memory in Epcot, watching the "Oh Canada" show, and laughing and having my mum say to me "I hope our neighbours feed our sled dogs" and someone actually turning around to shush us because they were 'trying to learn'.... which only made us laugh harder (seriously, unless they've updated this I only remember seeing fields of wheat, snow and sled dogs)

4. I am on a mission to see all the Disney parks in the world (3 down so far)

5. I think my co-workers already are sick of hearing about my upcoming trip to Disneyland Paris, but I still talk about it.

6. I just bought a Finding Nemo carpet yesterday because I could.... (small welcome matt)

7. I am so addicted to these boards and reading trip reviews I literally try to read a trip review a day....

8. I took 2 co-workers to Disneyland Paris for the first time ever in a Disney park back in 2012....and earned the title "Disney drill sergeant"....as I said we could walk and eat, walk and smoke (1 smoked myself and the other did not) and we could 'sit on the rides"....


----------



## ShhhQ

cruisingteacher said:


> this thread is hilarious and I had to share!!
> 
> That one happy memory in Epcot, watching the "Oh Canada" show, and laughing and having my mum say to me "I hope our neighbours feed our sled dogs" and someone actually turning around to shush us because they were 'trying to learn'.... which only made us laugh harder (seriously, unless they've updated this I only remember seeing fields of wheat, snow and sled dogs)
> 
> .



All I know is that in 2007 they did an update on Oh Canada... it was my first trip and didn't even know about it being closed, but we saw it opened (it happened to be the soft opening of it) and decided to see it. I had just rode soarin and was dizzy from it... so the show didn't help matters, I closed my eyes to avoid the dizzy feeling from the circle theater and ended up falling asleep.... don't remember anything about the show other than Martin Short talking. (I was riding an ECV so was sitting)


----------



## Oathkeeper13

I just don't get Duffy the Disney Bear.


----------



## DisneyDreamer2504

Oathkeeper13 said:


> I just don't get Duffy the Disney Bear.



Omg me either! Isn't Mickey a mascot enough!?


----------



## PoohLover78

Oathkeeper13 said:


> I just don't get Duffy the Disney Bear.



Who's Duffy?


----------



## Frankiemack

OK, I'll bite...

I extremely dislike the Epcot countries and think they are a waste of time and space outside of the restaurants.


----------



## standleyent1

Oathkeeper13 said:


> I just don't get Duffy the Disney Bear.



Same here, I just don't get it? Where did this thing come from and how in the world is it associated with Disney?


----------



## Stacy's a freak

Sagginit said:


> i am nearing my trip in november and already deciding if i need to buy anything. i work in nyc at a fashion company, and am secretly thrilled at the thought of spending an entire week in sneakers and using one practical, cheap handbag. since it will be cooler i might bring some nicer tops (and by nicer i mean polos).
> 
> i tell people things like oh i have stained shorts on rides (true, ruined a white pair that way when some black grease somehow smudged) to justify not wearing nice clothes, or my ankles need more support in the parks (again true) but really i do want to spend a week in average clothes.


 Woohoo!  Everyone deserves a comfy break


----------



## Stacy's a freak

Shameful secret of the day, I am secretly happy that this thread is still going after I started it more than 5 years ago!! 

Second shameful secret, I STILL haven't seen Dumbo.  I tried once recently - on Netflix streaming - but I fell asleep.  Is it any good?!


----------



## MissMaryQC

Stacy's a freak said:


> Shameful secret of the day, I am secretly happy that this thread is still going after I started it more than 5 years ago!!  Second shameful secret, I STILL haven't seen Dumbo.  I tried once recently - on Netflix streaming - but I fell asleep.  Is it any good?!



I love this thread!!

And Dumbo is great, as I recall; it's very sad and I'm a weeper so I haven't seen it in years!


----------



## aimeeinohio

1. I've never had a Dole Whip.
2. I've been to the Studios twice but due to touring issues I've not been on ROR or TOT yet!!
3. I tear up at Wishes and illuminations...every time.
4. I want to go to WDW alone but I think that would hurt my husband's feelings.
5. I could spend the entire trip just meeting characters!! 

By the way, Dumbo is a wonderful movie, and it makes me cry.


----------



## BudgieMama

I only just saw Lilo and Stitch, and wept through a huge chunk of it (so wasn't expecting that)... and Bambi is the reason I've been terrified for fire since I was a kid!


----------



## Gamegrl1

PoohLover78 said:


> Who's Duffy?



Exactly!   Disney has _hundreds_ of characters...why on earth do they need one more bear?  I don't get it.  I have no frame of reference as I'm not aware he's in any cartoons or actually does anything special.  A friend of mine (big Disney fan) says Duffy is very big in Japan.  Go figure.

P.S. And my semi-scornful attitude toward Duffy is a secret I'm not ashamed of!  (But if you like him, that's ok...not that you need my permission!    I just don't have the fond memories of him that I do of the many, many other characters.)


----------



## Stacy's a freak

Gamegrl1 said:


> Exactly!  Disney has _hundreds_ of characters...why on earth do they need one more bear? I don't get it. I have no frame of reference as I'm not aware he's in any cartoons or actually does anything special. A friend of mine (big Disney fan) says Duffy is very big in Japan. Go figure.
> 
> P.S. And my semi-scornful attitude toward Duffy is a secret I'm not ashamed of! (But if you like him, that's ok...not that you need my permission!  I just don't have the fond memories of him that I do of the many, many other characters.)


 Completely agree with you all about Duffy!  He's cute and all (especially those Mickey-head shaped pads on his paws) but you can't just create a character out of thin air.  All of the other characters had to pay their dues by being in a movie but not Duffy.  Since he's Mickey's teddy bear,  I guess he's simply _entitled_ to be there?!  That's pure nepotism!  Unacceptable


----------



## Prisstina

1. Stitch creeps me out. 

2. I don't like _Cars_, and can't understand why there's an entire section of DLR dedicated to it.


----------



## Princess_taffy05

Duffy was made for Mickey by Minnie so he wouldn't be lonely when they were apart (fiancé had to look this up last time we were in Disney as we felt Duffy served no purpose). I guess it's kinda cute...kinda?

Dumbo isn't as sad as Bambi. I love them both regardless. Flower used to be my favorite character (besides Pluto). 

Cars is my least favorite Pixar. 
Another dirty secret- I haven't seen any of the Pixars from ratatouille on down! I haven't seen Tangled yet either.


----------



## BudgieMama

Princess_taffy05 said:


> I haven't seen Tangled yet either.



Ditto!


----------



## dansamy

They're playing a Duffy bedtime story on the resort TV explaining Duffy. I told my dh it's just a Duffy commercial. 

If you think about it, Pooh isn't exactly a teddy bear. He's a bear, sure. But Duffy is gender neutral. He has multiple outfits. (Think Build-A-Bear or American Girl dolls.) He's expressly a teddy bear. He corners that little slice of "comfort object" quite handily. My 13 year old dd threw a fit & refused to go to sleep Tuesday night because we left her (handmade by her aunt) teddy bear in the car.


----------



## MagicalMelissa

The first one that comes to mind for me is: I don't like Dole Whips!  After hearing for years about them for so many different people, I actually stood on a line to get one this year. I was so disappointed!  :-(


----------



## MrsZ

I kind of love this thread.... here are some of mine...

1.) Tangled wasn't anything special to me... maybe I just dont get it...  I mean it was good but not my favorite
2.) I've never been on cinderella's merry go round. 
3.) I've never seen fantasmic
4.) I go to HS but it really doesn't do much or me. It's a half day park if that. 
5.) I know some people don't get Duffy but ever since I've seen these cute bears I secretly want one very badly! lol 
6.) I'm the only 27 year old I know who has no problem wearing Disney T-shirts out in public on normal days. My DH thinks i'm crazy.


----------



## MissMaryQC

MrsZ said:


> 6.) I'm the only 27 year old I know who has no problem wearing Disney T-shirts out in public on normal days. My DH thinks i'm crazy.



I'm 29 and I do the same thing!! DBF also thinks I'm crazy.


----------



## 1girln3boys

MissMaryQC said:


> I'm 29 and I do the same thing!! DBF also thinks I'm crazy.



I'm almost 40 and I do also!!  I don't care what people think. Most people know I LOVe Disney so they know it's just part of who I am.


----------



## MrsZ

MissMaryQC said:


> I'm 29 and I do the same thing!! DBF also thinks I'm crazy.



 It's hilarious, I have so many mickey and Minnie T-Shirts. DH knows saying anything gets him no where so now when I put them on he just rolls hi eyes and excepts it 



1girln3boys said:


> I'm almost 40 and I do also!!  I don't care what people think. Most people know I LOVe Disney so they know it's just part of who I am.



I don't care what people think I just think its funny to see the looks I get! I especially love it when a little one says "MICKEY!" and points at me.  Yes little one, I love Mickey too!


----------



## lvcourtneyy

MrsZ said:


> I kind of love this thread.... here are some of mine...
> 
> 5.) I know some people don't get Duffy but ever since I've seen these cute bears I secretly want one very badly! lol



Totally made DBF buy me one when we were just there and then met Duffy with it. I love him.


----------



## MrsZ

lvcourtneyy said:


> Totally made DBF buy me one when we were just there and then met Duffy with it. I love him.



LOL! I am going to get one at some point! I tried asking DH to get me one last year but he didn't get it. Looks like it'll have to be a gift I get myself! 

Have you seen the outfits you can get! so cute!


----------



## lvcourtneyy

MrsZ said:


> LOL! I am going to get one at some point! I tried asking DH to get me one last year but he didn't get it. Looks like it'll have to be a gift I get myself!
> 
> Have you seen the outfits you can get! so cute!





YES! I really wanted to get the Sulley outfit for him but didn't!


----------



## MrsZ

lvcourtneyy said:


> YES! I really wanted to get the Sulley outfit for him but didn't!



EBAY!!! They have all the outfits and I think they are a bit cheaper than in the parks! lol I'm always looking for a bargain! 

HEY this is another shameful secret! I hunt on ebay for items that are too expensive at the parks!


----------



## ShhhQ

MrsZ said:


> I kind of love this thread.... here are some of mine...
> 
> 1.) Tangled wasn't anything special to me... maybe I just dont get it...  I mean it was good but not my favorite
> 2.) I've never been on cinderella's merry go round.
> 3.) I've never seen fantasmic
> 4.) I go to HS but it really doesn't do much or me. It's a half day park if that.
> 5.) I know some people don't get Duffy but ever since I've seen these cute bears I secretly want one very badly! lol
> 6.) I'm the only 27 year old I know who has no problem wearing Disney T-shirts out in public on normal days. My DH thinks i'm crazy.





MissMaryQC said:


> I'm 29 and I do the same thing!! DBF also thinks I'm crazy.





1girln3boys said:


> I'm almost 40 and I do also!!  I don't care what people think. Most people know I LOVe Disney so they know it's just part of who I am.





MrsZ said:


> It's hilarious, I have so many mickey and Minnie T-Shirts. DH knows saying anything gets him no where so now when I put them on he just rolls hi eyes and excepts it
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care what people think I just think its funny to see the looks I get! I especially love it when a little one says "MICKEY!" and points at me.  Yes little one, I love Mickey too!



I just turned 42... I wear Mickey (or any Disney character) shirts... but like to save them for  Disney. My car has Mickey on it... my coworkers see anything Mickey and think about me... and I carry a red and black purse with Mickey ears that a coworker gave me for my birthday!


----------



## disneycrazi

Hunchback OF Notre Dame movie......hate!
Don't enjoy Country Bears
Don't want to stay at the GF
Been on TOT once.....the thought of ever doing it again makes me a nervous wreck!


----------



## Caseheidi

Just thought of another Disney Shameful Secret... 

I find Fantasia Boring!

Okay, each segment is beautiful on its own, but to sit and watch the entir thing puts me to sleep!

Another movie I do love, but also bores me is Up! After the House takes off, I lose interest.


----------



## Katelly

1) I've never seen Wishes
2) I hated Hoop De Doo
3) Goofy scares me
4) Never tried a Dole Whip or a turkey leg


----------



## Stacy's a freak

I'm sad you haven't seen Wishes!  It's a must-do for me.  

Ok - here is a truly shameful secret.  I am engaged to a great guy who has three great kids (I have none of my own).  We all want to go the WDW together at some point in the next two years but I am secretly afraid that the kids will peter out before we can see the fireworks or illuminations.  They kids are 17 (he'll be fine), 10 (he might get tired) and 7 (she will definitely get tired).  What if we have to leave the park before the fireworks?!?!  I might cry


----------



## gloachat

I think turkey legs are gross and It's a Small World bored me to tears.  I feel better now


----------



## Katelly

Stacy's a freak said:


> I'm sad you haven't seen Wishes!  It's a must-do for me.
> 
> Ok - here is a truly shameful secret.  I am engaged to a great guy who has three great kids (I have none of my own).  We all want to go the WDW together at some point in the next two years but I am secretly afraid that the kids will peter out before we can see the fireworks or illuminations.  They kids are 17 (he'll be fine), 10 (he might get tired) and 7 (she will definitely get tired).  What if we have to leave the park before the fireworks?!?!  I might cry



I'm hoping to see Wishes on our upcoming trip!


----------



## MrsZ

Here is another one of mine... I love resort pool slides. I have no problem standing in line, towering over kids, just to ride one!


----------



## Adgie128

I've never been on the Carousel of Progress or Hall of Presidents. Classics, I know, and yet I just never manage to squeeze them in.



aimeeinohio said:


> 3. I tear up at Wishes and illuminations...every time.



Same! Is it bad I'm not all that ashamed of it, though?


----------



## com_op_2000

If you haven't read this already, checkout the DCL Confessions on the DCL Forum:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3121124

Be sure to start at the first post and read through or else you will be lost and be ready to loudly   .


----------



## ShhhQ

My secret of the day.... I am currently struggling to pay bills, have nothing left to even buy groceries if I need to... but I can't seem to get the idea of going to Disney out of my head.... still trying to figure out how I can save up enough money to go next year. Crazy I know!


----------



## siegal

My husband and I want to go in January (when it's cheap for fl residents) so bad we are considering bringing a 3 month old with us.


----------



## Mike&AllisMom

ShhhQ said:


> My secret of the day.... I am currently struggling to pay bills, have nothing left to even buy groceries if I need to... but I can't seem to get the idea of going to Disney out of my head.... still trying to figure out how I can save up enough money to go next year. Crazy I know!



I have been where you are!  Sometimes planning a Disney trip is all that helps me keep my sanity when we go through a rough patch


----------



## Tinkerpeas hubby

Inspite of our best efforts we have not made rope drop, so at the end of this month we'll make it our mission to see at least one.

I pack my case week's in advance, any I buy for my holiday is kept strictly for my holiday. 
My wife does the same and we buy all New clothes for our boys.

We always have a count down that I make on the computer, which the boys get to mark off our last 30 days. Thus includes our travelling day, whereby we stay over at Gatwick airport hotels so we can enjoy twilight check in.

Those are the main ones


----------



## Daizylover

I'm not muck of a fan either


----------



## BudgieMama

I have a countdown calendar I cross off each day on my office wall at work (I work in a high school).

I get asked at least one a day by a student how long I have to wait.

Sometimes, crossing a day off is the best part of my day.

(317 to go, btw!!)


----------



## GrumpyGoat

My secret?  I'm tired of Disneyland.  My wife and I live 90 miles south of the park and have had annual passes for seven years.  Enough is enough...

We're headed to Walt Disney World in a month and when that trip is over, I'm taking a long break.


----------



## BadDad

I hate Epcot. It's worst than being in middle school (i'm over 50)

Love just to walk around DAK

Been to all 6 parks and both waterparks in N. America

Watched Haunted Mansion when I was 7 on a B/W TV. Wished to be stuck watching the ballroom.

My Ex-wife screamed at me @ Planet Pizza bc she thought the backlot tours was a wet ride. She hates wet rides. That's why she is my X.


----------



## goofyfigment

BadDad said:
			
		

> I hate Epcot. It's worst than being in middle school (i'm over 50)



This breaks my heart. This is my favorite park


----------



## dansamy

GrumpyGoat said:
			
		

> My secret?  I'm tired of Disneyland.  My wife and I live 90 miles south of the park and have had annual passes for seven years.  Enough is enough...
> 
> We're headed to Walt Disney World in a month and when that trip is over, I'm taking a long break.



You need a grumpy t-shirt!


----------



## Princess_taffy05

goofyfigment said:


> This breaks my heart. This is my favorite park



Ditto! Epcot is amazing!


----------



## ep4244

Figment is my favorite ride.  

It was the first ride my daughters rode on their first trip at ages 6 and 8.  And at 16 and 18 it's still the first ride they want to go to.

And we still ride it repeatedly and sing that silly song.

Runner up is COP.  When we ride the girls (ok and me too) are belting out Great Big Beautiful Tomorrow during and after the ride.


----------



## Stacy's a freak

BadDad said:


> My Ex-wife screamed at me @ Planet Pizza bc she thought the backlot tours was a wet ride. She hates wet rides. That's why she is my X.


 
Bah!!  To be screamed at in public definitely makes a great day


----------



## ShhhQ

Princess_taffy05 said:


> Ditto! Epcot is amazing!



Honestly, I don't get the world showcase...

I did like the Agent P adventure... that made it better


----------



## DISNEY4TROY

My shameful secret is that I based my career and life on Disney experiences. Made a rule: if I go to work ant it doesn't feel like Disney world... I'll leave the film industry and sell luxury cars. #truestory


----------



## dizzwizz

Do not like anything about Hollywood Studios. Geared towards teenagers. Boring shows. Thrill rides too rough. Park layout confusing. Lamest of the 4 parks. Sorry HS lovers.


----------



## GrumpyGoat

dansamy said:


> You need a grumpy t-shirt!



What makes you think I don't already?    I have an entire drawer full of them.


----------



## dansamy

GrumpyGoat said:
			
		

> What makes you think I don't already?    I have an entire drawer full of them.



So does my husband. And a warning tattoo.


----------



## coopb

I was 43 years old before I ever went to Disney World for the first time.
I'm now 46 and have been to WDW 5 times!  
I cry every time I see MY castle!  
And I yelled at my hubby while on Dumbo.  That story goes like this - we were riding it together for the first time and I'm afraid of heights.  He started messing around and jerking the car up and down trying to scare me so I yelled at him to stop "messing around" (but I used much more colorful language). He now says we will be banned from Dumbo for life- LOL!


----------



## BudgieMama

The ending to Who Framed Roger Rabbit still scares the crap out of me. I tried watching it again last year... never again!


----------



## dansamy

BudgieMama said:
			
		

> The ending to Who Framed Roger Rabbit still scares the crap out of me. I tried watching it again last year... never again!



What part scares you?


----------



## MadamMims

i was fired by disney. i called off sick, then went to typhoon lagoon and got caught.


----------



## disneymommagic

I don't get TSM at all or why all the fuss about it. It's just a ride I sir though for my son


----------



## MissMaryQC

GrumpyGoat said:


> What makes you think I don't already?    I have an entire drawer full of them.



So does my mom!


----------



## BudgieMama

dansamy said:


> What part scares you?




When the bad toon comes out of the human form, and then gets squished.


----------



## dansamy

Well, he's squished while still under the guise of being human. It's when he gets up that we discover he's a toon! I think they did a fabulous job with that sequence.


----------



## BudgieMama

dansamy said:


> Well, he's squished while still under the guise of being human. It's when he gets up that we discover he's a toon! I think they did a fabulous job with that sequence.



That's the bit. It's not that it's badly done... just too well done. Scares the heck out of me!


----------



## bryanb

MadamMims said:


> i was fired by disney. i called off sick, then went to typhoon lagoon and got caught.



So funny!  I used to work at Dsneyland and they warned us about this in orientation... not to call in sick and then sign into the park.  I guess this means they really do check!


----------



## EmilynW

I go on the People Mover to cool off, put my feet up and take a quick nap.

I'm not a fan of the School Bread from Norway. Turkey Legs make me shudder.

I don't like Stitch at all.


----------



## bakerworld

When I was a younger mother bringing my 10, 8, 4 year old kids we specifically arranged to avoid any rides/experience I thought the kids could do elsewhere - like Dumbo and Tea Cups.  We didn't 'waste' $$ on treats - no mickey eared ice cream or popcorn.  We avoided Epcot because the kids viewed it as 'educational'.   We never could figure out where Figment was so 2 of my 3 kids never saw it.  My eldest 'found' it visiting with friends in her late 20's and told us how to enter.

Now as an adult couple we rarely go to the MK, visit AK even less, haven't been to TL/BB since 1998 and, when staying at BWV/BCV or Dolphin we do HS and the pool during the day and visit the WS in the evening, w/o visiting any part of the front of Epcot.

Don't understand the draw of Fantasmic - we tried 3 times - maybe because portions of it are so dark I have a hard time seeing it (night vision problems).


----------



## CharmedOgre

This is my first post on the dis.
I visit the dis multiple times per day.
I like reading dining reports while I eat dinner.
I have "planned" many many trips to the World but have only been there once....in the late 70s when I was 9.
 I will probably never be able to afford to go again, but I am still obsessed with all things Disney and the World.


----------



## TimeLady

Even after multiple trips, I still get disoriented and lost inside Hollywood Studios.
And Dinosaur terrifies me. The sensation of being chased down by giant, prehistoric predators is not particularly magical for me!
I didn't care for the Dole Whip I finally tried last year. But I've eaten way more pretzels stuffed with cream cheese than I ought.


----------



## Nakkira

Epcot is (Future World) is where I always get lost!


----------



## Mr Mannn

I would like to dynamite It's a Small World. I hate that place. I would rather see a GOOD ride built in it's place.

I've never been on the Tea Cups. Never ever.
I'm too chicken to go on Tower of Terror.

I've never seen the fireworks.


----------



## dreamseeker9

While I adore the Toy Story movies, I really don't get the hype over Toy Story Midway Mania... or Soarin', for that matter.  They're nice enough, but they don't wow me at all.


----------



## vladimir p

i refuse to accept merida as a princess


----------



## Princess_taffy05

I don't accept  Mulan or Pocahontas as princesses either!


----------



## gumbypee

Epcot bores me


Caveat- haven't been since I child and that part of me might have grown up.  Will always love dear figment the savior of epcot


----------



## Stacy's a freak

CharmedOgre said:


> This is my first post on the dis.
> I visit the dis multiple times per day.
> I like reading dining reports while I eat dinner.
> I have "planned" many many trips to the World but have only been there once....in the late 70s when I was 9.
> I will probably never be able to afford to go again, but I am still obsessed with all things Disney and the World.


 Welcome to the Dis!!  I hope that you will find a way to visit WDW again at some point.  But I will warn you, it's only feeds the obsession


----------



## RobRees

My guilty pleasure is when my DW it's discussing a trip to WDW AND how much it well cost my only reaction is its all do able I'll only need to work x amount of days overtime and we'll have it paid in no time.


----------



## PoppyGirl

More than once I have booked a trip and convinced my husband later.....
I plan my entire vacation around where I want to eat
 
My DD and I refer to Marie as "Creepy Cat" whenever we see her in costume.
I bribe DD to go to the opening ceremony at MK because it's my favorite thing of all
I wasn't allowed to watch movies as a child so I never saw any Disney classics until I was an adult


----------



## kneedeep

CharmedOgre said:


> This is my first post on the dis. I visit the dis multiple times per day. I like reading dining reports while I eat dinner. I have "planned" many many trips to the World but have only been there once....in the late 70s when I was 9. I will probably never be able to afford to go again, but I am still obsessed with all things Disney and the World.



Welcome! I, too, hope that someday you'll have a chance to go back, but in the meantime I am glad that the dis can bring a little of the magic to you.


----------



## pieface

I hate Turkey legs I think there really ham. I hate the electric light parade. I once used the ladies bathroom by mistake man was I embarrassed had to run out of there.


----------



## Young

TimeLady said:


> Even after multiple trips, I still get disoriented and lost inside Hollywood Studios.
> And Dinosaur terrifies me. The sensation of being chased down by giant, prehistoric predators is not particularly magical for me!
> I didn't care for the Dole Whip I finally tried last year. But I've eaten way more pretzels stuffed with cream cheese than I ought.



I think Dole Whip is something that grows on you after multiple purchases. But I prefer to make a float version of dole whip at home with pineapple juice and french vanilla ice cream.


----------



## revroy

maux said:


> Mine is that I am stalking Donald Duck. My goal is to get my picture with him in every costume he wears. Got him in Mexico on this past trip. I often wonder if he has caught on yet.....
> 
> 
> maux



I'm doing the same with Mickey


----------



## NJDiva

Ok so I came up with more....
I've never played miniature golf on Disney property
Never had a turkey leg
Never been to either water park
Never been on Splash Mountain or Dumbo
....man, I need to go down there more often if I'm gonna get this list down!


----------



## goofyfigment

NJDiva said:
			
		

> Ok so I came up with more....
> I've never played miniature golf on Disney property
> Never had a turkey leg
> Never been to either water park
> Never been on Splash Mountain or Dumbo
> ....man, I need to go down there more often if I'm gonna get this list down!



I've never done mini golf or the turkey leg either. 2011 we finally did typhoon and 2013 we did blizzard.


----------



## dbenlee

Young said:


> I think Dole Whip is something that grows on you after multiple purchases. But I prefer to make a float version of dole whip at home with pineapple juice and french vanilla ice cream.



I really love the dole whip floats at MK and have wanted to do something like it at home many times.  This sounds like a great idea.  Gonna have to try it soon!


----------



## randomiam79

As i said once before, I've got a little 'thing' for Belle lol 
You know its bad when at the Match Your Mate show on DCL, the host asks the 'Hall pass' question (if you gave your significant other one night with any celebrity) and the only answer DW could come up with was a fictional animated character!


----------



## Momof3dogs

My shameful secret.... I think most of the food in Disney is terrible! Before I went in the summer of 2012, I came on here to look for food ideas. Wrote a few down and really disliked most of them. 
The pizza is the worst! It's like cardboard with sauce.


----------



## Young

dbenlee said:


> I really love the dole whip floats at MK and have wanted to do something like it at home many times.  This sounds like a great idea.  Gonna have to try it soon!



Post a pic of your homemade Dole Float!


----------



## phinz

NJDiva said:


> Ok so I came up with more....
> I've never played miniature golf on Disney property
> Never had a turkey leg
> Never been to either water park
> Never been on Splash Mountain or Dumbo
> ....man, I need to go down there more often if I'm gonna get this list down!



I've never done any of these either. I've had a turkey leg, but that was at Astroworld when I was a yout.


----------



## LisaTC

NJDiva said:


> Ok so I came up with more....
> I've never played miniature golf on Disney property
> Never had a turkey leg
> Never been to either water park
> Never been on Splash Mountain or Dumbo
> ....man, I need to go down there more often if I'm gonna get this list down!



Well, I have been on Splash and Dumbo, but only once and I can't even look at those turkey legs.  Blech!  LOL  Have never had Dole whip, either.  They have them at our local ice cream establishment...haven't had one there either!  Never watched an entire Wishes...kiddo hates fireworks.    Never saw illuminations or Fantasmic.


----------



## drdisneygirl

Never had a Dole Whip, although I want to try one!  
I have a hidden Mickey engraved inside my wedding band.  
I have to drink my coffee out of a Disney mug every day-  or my day just starts off on the wrong foot! 
I bought Laila perfume at the Norway pavillion in EPCOT and I wear it everyday to bring back memories of our trip.


----------



## CQuinn

I hate Splash Mountain. The drop is what my nightmares are made of


----------



## NJDiva

LisaTC said:


> Well, I have been on Splash and Dumbo, but only once and I can't even look at those turkey legs.  Blech!  LOL  Have never had Dole whip, either.  They have them at our local ice cream establishment...haven't had one there either!  Never watched an entire Wishes...kiddo hates fireworks.    Never saw illuminations or Fantasmic.



you have to go to Fantasmic now since they have added the glow ears as part of the show...you don't have to buy the glow ears but they look awesome when they sync to the show....and dole whips are great!!


----------



## Tower

phinz said:


> I've had a turkey leg, but that was at Astroworld when I was a yout.


Had my first turkey leg when the family and I went 2 weeks ago. (1st time I've had time for the DIS since I got back!). It was ok, but not worth the $10.50 they charged! Still never had a Dole Whip.

As for the princesses mentioned on 2 pages ago, I do consider Merida a princess, I can see why some would not as she is a much more independent and less vulnerable character than Cinderella etc. Mulan never was a princess, but a character. Pocahontas was an American Indian princess but probably fits into that same 'independent' classification as Merida. Both are ok, but not traditional in the eyes of Disney.



PoppyGirl said:


> My DD and I refer to Marie as "Creepy Cat" whenever we see her in costume.


Saw Marie for the first time last week! She did look a little out of place as she's such an old and unfamiliar character for the little kids.


----------



## Nancy F

Tower said:


> Had my first turkey leg when the family and I went 2 weeks ago. (1st time I've had time for the DIS since I got back!). It was ok, but not worth the $10.50 they charged! Still never had a Dole Whip.
> 
> As for the princesses mentioned on 2 pages ago, I do consider Merida a princess, I can see why some would not as she is a much more independent and less vulnerable character than Cinderella etc. Mulan never was a princess, but a character. Pocahontas was an American Indian princess but probably fits into that same 'independent' classification as Merida. Both are ok, but not traditional in the eyes of Disney.
> 
> Saw Marie for the first time last week! She did look a little out of place as she's such an old and unfamiliar character for the little kids.



I think the pork shank at Gaston's Tavern beats the turkey leg hands down!!!
Nancy


----------



## disneyprof86

Momof3dogs said:


> My shameful secret.... I think most of the food in Disney is terrible! Before I went in the summer of 2012, I came on here to look for food ideas. Wrote a few down and really disliked most of them. The pizza is the worst! It's like cardboard with sauce.


----------



## com_op_2000

Nancy F said:


> I think the pork shank at Gaston's Tavern beats the turkey leg hands down!!!
> Nancy



Ditto


----------



## BudgieMama

I think Brave is the worst of the Pixar films... enjoyed all the others better!


----------



## bakerworld

We routinely never do any rides in Epcot.  In fact for a while there we didn't know they had gotten rid of many of the rides the kids use to like altho we did find Figment for the first time last May.  

We walk around the world drinking or hang in the Rose 'n Crown


----------



## bopper

bakerworld said:


> We routinely never do any rides in Epcot.  In fact for a while there we didn't know they had gotten rid of many of the rides the kids use to like altho we did find Figment for the first time last May.
> 
> We walk around the world drinking or hang in the Rose 'n Crown



We were at Epcot this weekend and my DD17 "snacked" around the world (all those holiday snacks) and my DH "imbibed" around the world (all those holiday libations)...I had to make them go on Maelstrom and see American Adventure.
My DD finds the audio-animatronics a bit creepy (because of the uncanny valley issue).


----------



## Stacy's a freak

bopper said:


> My DD finds the audio-animatronics a bit creepy (because of the uncanny valley issue).


 
I had never heard this term before and had to look it up.  I had no idea that this existed but can totally understand it!  Thanks for the lesson of the day


----------



## Luv0fDisney

I always start my Disney Vacation at the Studios, 
I once rode Aerosmith 27 times (in a row in 2008) but now it just gives me headaches. 
On my first and second ride of Tower of Terror I think going "up" is more scary than the "down."


----------



## KaLyn

Never rode dumbo.
Never had a dole whip.
Never went to a character meal.
Never saw Illuminations or Fantasmic.
Never seen a parade.

Now don't judge...my first trip was a bit shy of 2 full days.  I'm now planning our second trip and I expect to knock off all of these since we'll have a complete 7 days.  

Here's a bonus one...up until last week I had never seen Peter Pan!


----------



## dsnymnky86

liked working there as much as visiting


----------



## Chuckers

Last trip I did the American Theater Show in Epcot.. I forget it's real name.. and I fell asleep.


----------



## Disneyaddictz

Never saw fantastic or illuminations, I don't care for Epcot... :/

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Gillyrose779

I wish I could go to Disney without my husband.  I love him and all but, on vacation, he just stresses me out!  Anything can set him off then it's walking on eggshells around him until he gets over it.  Who wants that at Disney!


----------



## Gillyrose779

After our last trip in September I secretly started applying the hubby to jobs at Disney- no luck yet.


----------



## GOOFY4DONALD

Gillyrose779 said:


> I wish I could go to Disney without my husband.  I love him and all but, on vacation, he just stresses me out!  Anything can set him off then it's walking on eggshells around him until he gets over it.  Who wants that at Disney!


omg I think we are married to the same man. I feel the same way. He is on edge with the kids and myself. He will plow through the parks full speed or at his slow pace... We never know what to expect. The he gets P.O.'d when we are not doing or acting like what he expects. During one trip he was pretty tired and around noon he wanted to leave epcot to go back to the resort for a nap. I stayed with the kids and we rode spaceship earth 3x's and figment about the same (all the rides he says once is enough). We arrived back at the resort about 5. It is still one of my favorite times at disney. Funny thing is no matter how tired, crabby, or complaining about how much everything costs, 6 months later he wants to plan another trip.    Go figure?! Maybe he has short term memory loss.


----------



## Belle1386

I have never seen Flights of Wonder
I expected more from Enchanted Tales with Belle.
I am disappointed in the new Little Mermaid Ride.
Lefou's Brew is NASTY!
I miss Vidia and Terrance.
I don't like that they start the Christmas festivities so early
I like Astro Orbiter.
I actually prefer the water parks to the main parks.
I never got to see Hunchback of Notre Dame


----------



## PrncessA

Bolt is one of my favorite movies, even with Miley Cyrus in it.
I have never watched The Hunchback of Notre Dame.
I hated the Animal Kingdom, would even consider not visiting on our next trip.
I spend WAY to much time planning Disney trips... although we have only been once.


----------



## bfost87

EPCOT isn't a theme park, but a fantastic restaurant
After working at AK for 3 months, it has become my favorite park
Having worked at AK for 3 months, I've never had a turkey leg


----------



## Stacy's a freak

dsnymnky86 said:


> liked working there as much as visiting


 I always wonder about this.  If I ever had the chance to work there, would the magic go away if it became my "job"?  I work at a winery only part time (in addition to my normal full-time job).  I have been there for more than  6 years of only part-time, one day per week work and that magic wore off very quickly. I am afraid that would happen after a job at WDW and that would be such a shame!


----------



## com_op_2000

Stacy's a freak said:


> I am afraid that would happen after a job at WDW and that would be such a shame!



Didn't for me.
I was a musician while in High School, mostly in parades.


----------



## KateB

GOOFY4DONALD said:


> omg I think we are married to the same man. I feel the same way. He is on edge with the kids and myself. He will plow through the parks full speed or at his slow pace... We never know what to expect. The he gets P.O.'d when we are not doing or acting like what he expects. During one trip he was pretty tired and around noon he wanted to leave epcot to go back to the resort for a nap. I stayed with the kids and we rode spaceship earth 3x's and figment about the same (all the rides he says once is enough). We arrived back at the resort about 5. It is still one of my favorite times at disney. Funny thing is no matter how tired, crabby, or complaining about how much everything costs, 6 months later he wants to plan another trip.    Go figure?! Maybe he has short term memory loss.



This sounds like my DH. He doesn't want to rush around the parks, but is in slow motion! Argh! Seriously? There is a middle speed! We don't have any kids but I went with my mom last year and when I returned he informed me that he hated not getting to go. Even though he complained for 6 months about the money I was spending to go with my mom (even though it was half because mom paid for herself). Now we are planning our trip for this year and I am kind of dreading his money complaints. Oh well, I can tune him out pretty well (but he does stress out my planning).


----------



## Calirya

mrsz said:


> hey this is another shameful secret! I hunt on ebay for items that are too expensive at the parks!


----------



## tcherjen

I have never been to the Hall of Presidents.


----------



## nezy

..but I am looking forward to the day when I can go without them.  
Just a short solo trip!


----------



## GOOFY4DONALD

Calirya said:


>


this is too funny I just bought an AK visor to bring with me so I don't have to buy one in the parks


----------



## Networth

Oh boy...

-Turkey Legs and Hot Dogs grows me out.
-I hate being late even when we leave very early because the bus has to board 5 "handicap" people. (Before you say it not all these people need motorized chairs but just abuse the system if given the chance, I have seen one even hop around as a joke....I hate people that abuse the system) 
-I would never stay at a Value.
-I think the DDP has ruined a lot of menu's around the resort.
-I don't get the excitement about a parade wether I'm in Disney or at home.
- I wish Disney would stop building DVC everywhere and build some darn attractions.


----------



## AmandaJayne

I had a pineapple dole whip. Hated it.


----------



## Stefecatzz

This is a fun forum!  

Ok...The most recent one is actually my biggest!  I made an ADR for the Candlelight Processional as soon as I heard NPHs dates.  I waited w/high hopes in great anticipation until the day finally arrived.  The lunch was at Biergarten which I did not care for at all.  50 minutes before the show was to begin, my friend & I decided to go check out how the line looked.  It was just reaching past Japan!!!  I am a bit ADHD when I'm in the parks & lines become very difficult at times.  After a few minutes of us waiting & trying to figure out why you'd reserve so long in advance & spend money for the hour wait in the sun, we got out of line.  I'd still like to see the Processional but next year I will either be prepared for the NPH following & hour wait or choose someone a little less popular.. 

I never cared for Jungle Cruise.


----------



## lindsay314

Back from a hiatus and decided to add more to this thread!

-My goal is to one day experience all 5 Disney Parks.  2 down, 3 to go!
-If I had to spend a day at MK and not ride Space Mountain I think I would cry; it's my favorite!
-Finally went to DLR California last year, just for a day, and LOVED it...problem is, now I have to figure out a way to go back. 
-Dinosaur terrifies me, but I still ride it anyway.
-To me it will always be Disney's-MGM Studios.
-I miss Spectromagic and was so sad when I found out they had officially cancelled it.
-I went to a conference at a DTD hotel last October and ended up buying a 1/2 day special conference ticket just so I could spend a few hours at MK after the conference was over.
-My afternoon solo touring was so fun and relaxing that it makes me want to plan a solo trip!
-I bought a Thomas Kinkade Cinderella Castle puzzle and am considering framing it and hanging it in my bedroom.
-I think the "Goodbye May Seem Forever" song from Fox & the Hound is one of the saddest songs EVER.  It's the main reason I never watched that movie very often.
-I went to Paris in 2005 but I want to go back--partly to see the city again, but mainly so I can go to DL Paris.
-Not a huge fan of Illuminations.  I like the concept and the music but it just seems to drag on forever.
-Finally riding the current Figment (in Oct 2012) was the first time I really didn't enjoy an attraction at Disney, and I felt awful about it. 
-I wanted so bad to love the Matterhorn at DLR California, but I felt like my neck was whipped around so much it was more just painful.
-I didn't go to CarsLand at DLR California because 1) We ran out of time and 2) I honestly don't understand the hype about that movie.
-I actually enjoyed The Lion King 2: Simba's Pride because I thought it had a great message.
-I cannot fathom why Disney would build Avatar Land over Star Wars Land.
-I like Once Upon A Time's Snow White much better than the animated version.
-Eventually I want to own all main Disney animated films on DVD.
-I'm trying to figure out if I can plan a trip around going to my friend's wedding in Lakeland in July.


----------



## Holly Quinlan

I did not like the dole whip or the soup from le cellier!


----------



## Susiecat

I have no interest in the parades.  They just block me from going to whatever land I wanted to visit.  Always!

And I've never seen the Lion King.  I KNOW.


----------



## DisneyDreamer2504

Susiecat said:


> I have no interest in the parades.  They just block me from going to whatever land I wanted to visit.  Always!  And I've never seen the Lion King.  I KNOW.



This is so true! I can never justify wasting an hour of my time: finding a spot, waiting in said spot, being crammed in with other ppl to watch, and then the mass of the crowd leaving. The best thing about parades? Shorter lines for the rides!


----------



## tcpiii

I haven't been to DL since August of 1987.  I remember them building Splash Mountain at the time.  Yes I know.  EPIC FAIL!!!


----------



## ebtbmom

I do not like Cinderella. Her hair, her voice, her weirdo dress, yuck!


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

When I go to Disney, I do not tell my family (brother, neice, aunt, loads of cousins) that I am in Florida so they dont take away from my Happy Place time....


----------



## Chuckers

LaLalovesWDW said:


> When I go to Disney, I do not tell my family (brother, neice, aunt, loads of cousins) that I am in Florida so they dont take away from my Happy Place time....



Sorry.. that's not shameful.. that's smart!


----------



## NJDiva

LaLalovesWDW said:


> When I go to Disney, I do not tell my family (brother, neice, aunt, loads of cousins) that I am in Florida so they dont take away from my Happy Place time....





Chuckers said:


> Sorry.. that's not shameful.. that's smart!



Totally agree!! I only tell the people who will enhance my Disney time that I'm there...but I always make sure I have my solo time!!:wave2:


----------



## kashzan

I love even the things I hate. I try to do everything ,on every trip. I feel guilty if I pass over something. I can not stop thinking about Disney World


----------



## DontCallMeJunior

Not a big fan of fireworks. Or parades for that matter. And I say that now, but when I get to WDW I always stop and watch for a bit...because it's Disney and nobody does it like them.


----------



## pharaoh

This thread is so fun! I'll contribute a few.

1. I've never seen any of the Toy Story movies and everyone gets really angry at me about it. I figure it's been 19 years since the first one came out -- it's too late.

2. As a nearly 30 year old woman traveling solo to WDW earlier this month, I nearly had a panic attack from the excitement of meeting Mickey and Minnie for the first time ever.

3. After reading so many good reviews about the Dole Whip, I made it a point to get one on my last trip -- even waited in line a good 10 minutes for it, and I didn't like it at all. Never again.

4. I have a crush on Gaston.

5. I used to work at WDW and can attest to the fact that it totally doesn't ruin the magic. Its still every bit as magical as it ever was.

6. I went to see the American Adventure, and they had to stop the show and kick us out in the middle because in the part where the Native American chief comes out, his pants fell off! HIS PANTS FELL OFF!! You could see his cold dead robot legs and everything! I kept looking around frantically to see if anyone else was seeing that. After a few seconds the curtain started coming down slowly and I could see the CM's stifling their giggles at the podium as they asked us to leave the theatre. omg.....


----------



## Chuckers

pharaoh said:


> 6. I went to see the American Adventure, and they had to stop the show and kick us out in the middle because in the part where the Native American chief comes out, his pants fell off! HIS PANTS FELL OFF!! You could see his cold dead robot legs and everything! I kept looking around frantically to see if anyone else was seeing that. After a few seconds the curtain started coming down slowly and I could see the CM's stifling their giggles at the podium as they asked us to leave the theatre. omg.....



That had to be hysterical! I would have loved to see that. (It's on par with the video of Lincoln slowly falling off his chair in HoP.)


----------



## com_op_2000

LaLalovesWDW said:


> When I go to Disney, I do not tell my family (brother, neice, aunt, loads of cousins) that I am in Florida so they dont take away from my Happy Place time....



What I tell people is:
Whoever pays the piper calls the music.


----------



## gretchnh

This is a great thread!

Here are my Disney secrets...
1. The first time I took my kids to WDW, we got off the bus, checked in, and went straight to MK to watch Wishes. I cried watching their faces and will never forget it.
2. I HATE the Enchanted Tiki Room because I Cannot stand Gilbert Gottfried. I'd rather jab an ice pick in my ear than listen to him talk.
3. I've cried during every Disney movie I've ever watched. (I'm a crier. Can't help it.)
4. I've never seen the Country Bears Jamboree.
5. I have almost as much fun planning a WDW trip. 
6. We're getting ready to go to WDW for the PHM weekend without kids. I feel REALLY GUILTY about not taking them.


----------



## Pumbaa7287

Just so you know Gretch, there is no more Gilbert, they reverted back to the original show!


----------



## gretchnh

Pumbaa7287 said:


> Just so you know Gretch, there is no more Gilbert, they reverted back to the original show!



NO WAY! I may be able to stomach it now. Thanks for the info!


----------



## schrammalot

I think the Pooh ride is a waste of time (unless you have little kids).


----------



## Chuckers

Pumbaa7287 said:


> Just so you know Gretch, there is no more Gilbert, they reverted back to the original show!



Which is a sad thing because I thought the 'Under New Management' show added life back to a dull show. Even with Gilbert's voice.


----------



## ~Kristina~

jeanigor said:


> I don't like to watch Magic Kingdom parades. But I am glad most everyone else does.



Me too!  I avoid them like the plague, but my 2 youngest boys and I went in October and we did sit down with ice creams and waited for one on our last trip.  But usually with 5 kids, 2 adults, we don't bother, we'll go on the rides!

I think the food at the Crystal Palace is not very good.


----------



## earthfairy

This is fun!

Here's my contribution...

* I do not enjoy the Country Bears Jamboree. 
* I don't like Lilo & Stitch or Chicken Little.
* The Disney music/castle at the beginning of the movie makes me tear up and pretty much every Disney movie makes me cry. 
* I doubt I will ever go in the Tower of Terror! 

That's enough for now I think!


----------



## NDDisneydad

Whenever my family is in Disney, I feel that standing in line to meet the characters is waste of time.  If I had a vote (but I don't) we would skip the characters and do more rides!  Since my wife and children enjoy the characters, I grin and bear it.  After our vacations, while looking back at all of the photos with characters, I appreciate the fact that we waited in line for hours for the photo ops.


----------



## pharaoh

schrammalot said:


> I think the Pooh ride is a waste of time (unless you have little kids).



Same here! I'm a big Pooh fan but that ride is so boring and so short for the long lines it attracts. I waited 13 minutes in standby a couple of weeks ago and afterwards I felt so gypped. Hahah. I want my 13 minutes back.


----------



## Shelly F - Ohio

I hate Stacey.

If I feel tired at Epcot I go to the movie in the French pavilion and take a nap! Hey its a 20 minute film in A/C with a comfy seat.


----------



## Vidia2

I love Ellen's Universe of Energy because it's where I take my nap.  I guess that's not so shameful but I get really frustrated with the people who want that ride torn down and replaced.

I don't really enjoy the characters because I I think about things like how hot the person must be wearing the costume etc.

Just once I'd like to visit all the parks without a plan and not ride any rides.  I'd love to be able to spend more time just enjoying the scenery, at least once anyway.  Maybe someday I'll take a short solo trip.


----------



## gretchnh

I thought of another one.
In the many times we'd been to MK, we'd never gone to the Carousel of Progress. One day we decided to try it. Worst. Attraction. EVER!
It was corny and that song! HORRIBLE!


----------



## krazy4crusing

I feel awkward around the characters.  I just can't get into talking to them knowing there's some mystery person hiding out in there.

I don't like Animal Kingdom... its just a glorified zoo


----------



## DHSbutcher

Animal kingdom is by far my favorite park
I can ride the safari ride all day and never get tired of it
I embrace the free water cups at QSR's like it's going out of style. Hi, can I have 5 cups of water? Ok great.
I order my QSR 8 count nuggets without fries because 9/10 times they will throw fries on the plate free of charge by mistake.


----------



## pharaoh

gretchnh said:


> I thought of another one.
> In the many times we'd been to MK, we'd never gone to the Carousel of Progress. One day we decided to try it. Worst. Attraction. EVER!
> It was corny and that song! HORRIBLE!



Oh noooooo! CoP is one of my ultimate FAVES! It really is so corny and ridiculous but it's such a classic. So many many many fond memories from seeing it over the years. I absolutely love it.


----------



## Ebiten

I take naps at the Great Moments with Mr. Lincoln show. It' out of the sun, A/C, dark, comfy seats, and a monotone robot president. How can you not fall asleep while watching it?


----------



## Poohbug

gretchnh said:


> I thought of another one.
> In the many times we'd been to MK, we'd never gone to the Carousel of Progress. One day we decided to try it. Worst. Attraction. EVER!
> It was corny and that song! HORRIBLE!



ITA!  I know that CoP is a classic and people love it.  What people love is the nostalgia.  If you don't have the memories going in, it is absolutely horrible.


----------



## kP72

I've never had a Mickey Bar and I've been to the parks seven times.
I too, loath Stitch...so many of you out there!
I have no idea who Figment is, nor do I care.
Never watched the singing birds at Tiki, or whatever it is.


----------



## Sir William

pharaoh said:


> Oh noooooo! CoP is one of my ultimate FAVES! It really is so corny and ridiculous but it's such a classic. So many many many fond memories from seeing it over the years. I absolutely love it.



I'm with you.  No trip to WDW is complete with CoP!  DW could skip it without a second thought.  I do miss Rex Allen as the narrator though (now he only does the grandfather on the last stop).  Hal Holbrook does a good job, but it just isn't quite the same.  Still enjoy the ride though.


----------



## Sir William

Went to WDW solo last year and came up with some new "secrets":

1.  Going to WDW solo is way less stressful, and thus more fun, than when going with the family.

2.  Epcot used to be my least favorite park.  Now I really enjoy it -- but I suspect it's because I have a glass of wine in Italy and France, a beer in England, and either wine or beer in Germany.  I also like World Showcase's food options more than the other parks. 

3.  Watched parades in MK and HS and realized I can skip them during future visits and hit a few rides instead. 

4.  Merida is not a princess, but she and Rapunzel are my favorite Disney heroines.  

5.  WDW may not have the "thrill rides" of Universal, but it's still my theme park of choice.  Spending two days in Orlando next month while DW is at a conference.  Was going to spend them at Universal, then realized that other then HP (which I really like), there was nothing else that drew me, so decided to go to WDW instead.

6.  Still haven't had a Dole Whip but an ice cream sundae at the Plaza Ice Cream Parlor in MK is a must.

7.  I've no real interest in meeting characters (did that a lot when my kids were young) but I enjoy watching the kids who get all excited when they do.


----------



## Chuckers

Sir William said:


> Went to WDW solo last year and came up with some new "secrets":
> 
> 1.  Going to WDW solo is way less stressful, and thus more fun, than when going with the family.
> 
> 3.  Watched parades in MK and HS and realized I can skip them during future visits and hit a few rides instead.



Going solo is AWESOME! Do what you want, when you want! I've done 4 solo trips to WDW and 100+ to DL/DCA. 

I don't think HS has a parade anymore. It was a shortened version of the parade that was originally in DCA. However, MK will have a new parade this year and the floats look AWESOME. I can't wait to see it. The old parade at MK was kinda "meh" and I am glad they're changing it after 5 years. 

I can't stand Illuminations and really would like them to retire "Wishes" for something new.


----------



## pharaoh

Sir William said:


> I'm with you.  No trip to WDW is complete with CoP!  DW could skip it without a second thought.  I do miss Rex Allen as the narrator though (now he only does the grandfather on the last stop).  Hal Holbrook does a good job, but it just isn't quite the same.  Still enjoy the ride though.



I thought Jean Shepherd was the narrator? I remember because I'm a big fan of the Ralphie movies (A Christmas Story, etc) and I recognize his voice in CoP.


----------



## pharaoh

Chuckers said:


> I can't stand Illuminations and really would like them to retire "Wishes" for something new.



I am nostalgic about Illuminations, because I did a College Program at Epcot a while ago and I have fond memories of working and bonding with friends while the show was going on, closing up our kiosks during the Food & Wine Festival. I think most of the show is absolutely perfect. But that being said, to this day I still hate the part with the giant globe! So boring!


----------



## Sir William

Chuckers said:


> I don't think HS has a parade anymore. It was a shortened version of the parade that was originally in DCA. However, MK will have a new parade this year and the floats look AWESOME. I can't wait to see it. The old parade at MK was kinda "meh" and I am glad they're changing it after 5 years.
> 
> I can't stand Illuminations and really would like them to retire "Wishes" for something new.



I was at HS for the Star Wars Weekend.  Parade was fun but once was enough.  Too hot to be standing around waiting for it to start.

Don't care for Illuminations either, though I really enjoy Fantasmic.  Except the ending is sad because the villains lose.


----------



## Sir William

pharaoh said:


> I thought Jean Shepherd was the narrator? I remember because I'm a big fan of the Ralphie movies (A Christmas Story, etc) and I recognize his voice in CoP.



You're right!  I always thought it was Hal Holbrook, but I looked it up and it isn't.  But then I've never watched Christmas Story so I wouldn't have recognized Shepherd's voice.  Still prefer Rex Allen though.


----------



## aconte

I also am not a fan of Stitch, although I've never seen Lilo and Stich. But I did go on Stich's Great Escape once and HATED it.

Not really a shameful secret, but I've never been on the teacups, due to my terrible motion sickness  (I got a little queasy on the non-spinning Mission Space). Somedays I think of just suffering after just to ride it once.


----------



## Oregoncp

The last time I was there (I was 12) I spent the whole day in the lost and found


----------



## Chuckers

Oregoncp said:


> The last time I was there (I was 12) I spent the whole day in the lost and found



That's SO sad!


----------



## Elcheetah

Now that I have a DS, I can listen to Disney music and say it is for him.


----------



## bryanb

I wish Carousel of Progress was "America Sings."  Now, I've only seen America Sings in videotapes and from my older brother's record... but I don't see why they couldn't bring back a modern version of that great foot-stomping, hand clapping, good feeling show.


----------



## UDFlyer12

1. I love Lilo & Stitch and even have 'Ohana tattooed on my side, but I hate Stitch's Great Escape and could definitely do without doing a character meet with him.

2. I cry whenever I leave MK on the last day of our vacations, because I never know when my next trip is.

3. During my CP I worked Fantasyland attractions and oftentimes had to put up ropes for Wishes. I memorized it and used to do a sort of  dance to it in order to point guests in the direction of fireworks since it can be confusing to know what's next behind the castle.

4. The Spectromagic theme is my ringtone. By honestly, I would not consider that shameful at all.


----------



## Susiecat

UDFlyer12 said:


> I cry whenever I leave MK on the last day of our vacations, because I never know when my next trip is.



I so get this!  I usually end up bawling (mostly quietly) on the Magical Express on the way to the airport.  Bawling.  Bawwwling.


----------



## Offsides

kP72 said:


> I've never had a Mickey Bar and I've been to the parks seven times.



I've never eaten a Mickey Bar.. I have, however, sat on a half-melted one while waiting for MSEP to start and had to go buy new shorts from the nearest store. This was after we tried wiping it off from the many napkins we grabbed from a stunned popcorn seller. The napkins only made it worse, honestly, because they just smeared it around.


----------



## Asuva03

I don't like parades or fireworks... You've seen one, you've seen them all. 
(however I have no problem with everyone else being enthralled by them)

While I go GAGA over meeting the princesses (I'm 23 but I giggle like I'm 7) I just don't like Rapunzel. :/

I don't like HS. I just don't feel like there's much of anything worthwhile there..... I'm hoping Star Wars weekend will redeem it for me.


----------



## Asuva03

UDFlyer12 said:


> 2. I cry whenever I leave MK on the last day of our vacations, because I never know when my next trip is.



I will cry when I get there and I will cry when I leave. Every. Time. 

Judge me for it.


----------



## AustinWells

Asuva03 said:


> I don't like HS. I just don't feel like there's much of anything worthwhile there..... I'm hoping Star Wars weekend will redeem it for me.



yeah im sorry, probably my second favorite park!!! lol


----------



## kP72

Offsides said:


> I've never eaten a Mickey Bar.. I have, however, sat on a half-melted one while waiting for MSEP to start and had to go buy new shorts from the nearest store. This was after we tried wiping it off from the many napkins we grabbed from a stunned popcorn seller. The napkins only made it worse, honestly, because they just smeared it around.



Well, that's one way to have a Mickey ice cream bar!


----------



## kP72

Susiecat said:


> I so get this!  I usually end up bawling (mostly quietly) on the Magical Express on the way to the airport.  Bawling.  Bawwwling.



In 2006, I booked our first 10 day WDW vacation (normally a week), thinking we would get our Disney fix.  On the plane, I look over at my kids (3 & 8) and DH and they were all misty eyed about leaving.  Well, I think they were misty eyed since I was bawling on the plane!


----------



## TowMater92

In 15 trips to WDW starting when I was 12 I have never rode Dumbo

I fell asleep the one and only time I watched the Hall Of Presidents show

I have 15 different hats from WDW one for every trip but I have never worn them after I came home they go into my drawer with the rest of the hats

I have every room key card and park pass from every trip still, including special tickets like MNSSHP, MVMCP, etc.


----------



## Asuva03

AustinWells said:


> yeah im sorry, probably my second favorite park!!! lol



Well I'm hoping YOU will help redeem it for me as well.... and If not I will wander around patiently and let you enjoy yourself properly.... as I expect you will end up doing with me at Epcot.


----------



## RoyalMom

Asuva03 said:


> I don't like parades or fireworks... You've seen one, you've seen them all.
> (however I have no problem with everyone else being enthralled by them
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> I don't like HS. I just don't feel like there's much of anything worthwhile there..... I'm hoping Star Wars weekend will redeem it for me.





I never go out of my way for the parades/fireworks but when I get stuck in the foot traffic and happen to catch some, I have to admit Disney's are the best I've ever seen.

As for HS - once you get over the terrible layout, it can be a really REALLY good day. especially if you stop at the Tune-In Lounge for a nice, generous pour...


----------



## Asuva03

RoyalMom said:
			
		

> I never go out of my way for the parades/fireworks but when I get stuck in the foot traffic and happen to catch some, I have to admit Disney's are the best I've ever seen.
> 
> As for HS - once you get over the terrible layout, it can be a really REALLY good day. especially if you stop at the Tune-In Lounge for a nice, generous pour...



I'm giving HS another chance, part of my problem may be that the people I went with before weren't fans of it either so I didn't get the chance to really enjoy it. Hopefully this go round it'll be better. And I'll have to remember to stop by tune-in lounge.


----------



## TheDisneyPrep

I have never seen Dumbo either and he is one of my favorites!! HE did make an appearance in the #disneyside hashtag 140 Characters photo in the MK and I'm obsessed.... I must see him!


----------



## TheDisneyPrep

Here are some of my Secret Shames...

I have a Mickey Bar every day of every trip.  When I come home I scour the grocery store for the "next best thing," which is really nothing.  Except sometimes for a Dove Dark Chocolate Bar with Dark Chocolate Ice Cream
I really miss the "Legacy Fastpass" program... and can't bring myself to jump on the FastPass+ bandwagon
I have Disney touches in most every room in my home... sometimes they are subtle (like a wine bottle from our last California Grille dinner in our kitchen) and sometimes they are CRAZY like a  two foot by three foot canvas photo of my fiancee and I on the boat from Fort Wilderness to MK, wearing our Mickey ears)
I can only remember snippets from my first Disney vacation in 1995 (I was 10!) and wish I could remember more! 
There is never a trip that goes by that I don't get in a fight with one of my loved ones, because I love everything and everyone so much and want it to be perfect that I wind up getting CRAZY and always yelling at someone... then making it up to them with some kind of Disney magic later, because I feel so badly!


----------



## Chuckers

Every day I wear something Disney.. if it's not a shirt, it's a watch or Mickey socks. The Disney ankle socks are the MOST comfortable socks I wear. I always buy at least 4 pair when I go to Disney.


----------



## Susan C

kP72 said:


> In 2006, I booked our first 10 day WDW vacation (normally a week), thinking we would get our Disney fix.  On the plane, I look over at my kids (3 & 8) and DH and they were all misty eyed about leaving.  Well, I think they were misty eyed since I was bawling on the plane!



I was so moved by Mickey wearing a Spanish Matador outfit on a DCL trip.. Just stood there, tears flowing.. 

I spend time I should be cleaning, on disboards instead.


----------



## theoddcouple

I have a hidden mickey tattoo. Also I have watched every single disney park bench video on youtube.


----------



## dis_guy

Chuckers said:


> Every day I wear something Disney.. if it's not a shirt, it's a watch or Mickey socks. The Disney ankle socks are the MOST comfortable socks I wear. I always buy at least 4 pair when I go to Disney.



Yup!

Gonna get more socks in just a few weeks...


----------



## karm12

I loathe the fact that the stupid Pooh ride replaced my favorite, Mr Toad's Wild Ride.

I love Stitch, but Chip and Dale will always be my favorite.


----------



## JamesGarvey

karm12 said:


> I loathe the fact that the stupid Pooh ride replaced my favorite, Mr Toad's Wild Ride.
> 
> I love Stitch, but Chip and Dale will always be my favorite.



While a fan of Winnie The Pooh, the highlight of my recent DisneyLand trip was being able to go on Mr. Toad's Wild Ride again. I missed it so.


----------



## metluver

•I have never had a Mickey ice cream bar and have no desire to eat one. 

•Dinosaur and EE (mostly Dinosaur) are pretty much the only reasons I go to AK.


----------



## PopnPrincess

I have never done It's A Small World!

Maybe I should change that this next trip???


----------



## TipsyTraveler

I think the Magic Kingdom is lame.    It's my least favorite park.


----------



## Meetmeinmontauk

metluver said:


> •I have never had a Mickey ice cream bar and have no desire to eat one.
> 
> •Dinosaur and EE (mostly Dinosaur) are pretty much the only reasons I go to AK.



Ditto!

MGM is my favorite park & I hate calling it HS.
I don't enjoy the parades, DBF says we are spoiled by Mardi Gras 
I've never been on Dumbo


----------



## elizabethdahl

I've never had a Mickey bar either. ;(


----------



## Minniemoomoo

I've been to WDW well over 70 visits and I have never been on the Astro Orbiter.


----------



## Ismo

I dream about Dole Whips.  I will eat them even when it is cold out whilst shivering uncontrollably. 

One time my DH refused to wait in a long line to get me a Dole Whip, and I actually threw a tantrum equivalent to that of a 5 year old.  I'm not proud of it, it's just how I reacted!


----------



## wareagle57

I love Stitch's Great Escape just because I love hearing him talk, and he reminds me of my dog. No, my dog can't talk. 

I don't really like any of the Disney food and would probably be happier if each park just had a McDonald's in it. 

I hate the Rock'n'Roller Coaster, think Space/Big Thunder are lame, and Everest is just "alright." I wish Disney would make just one truly great coaster. 

That said, I wouldn't trade how I feel on Splash Mountain or watching The Osborne Lights for all the coasters in Cedar Point.


----------



## Chaoticsweetness

I have some.
-I don't like Fantasmic, saw it for the first time in '11 & found the whole thing drawn out & boring.
-I have never been to mini golf
-Went to both waterparks for the first time last year, prefer TL to BB
-I plan all my trips & book them before I tell my sister, she thinks I book last minute
-I tolerate Dumbo because its my sisters favorite ride, but I rather be on any other ride
-I follow the DFB to get ideas on what to eat at each park every trip, I will go out of my way to try something new
-I really like the MB & being a AP holder I have several colors to choose from LoL,because we have stayed on property several times since they started the testing phase
-I love the fact that Starbucks is in Epcot, makes finding a cup of coffee easy & convient, but people don't seem to realize there are more than one side & several registers
-I never ate in the castle, I'll change that soon hopefully
-I rather spend the 24 hours at Epcot, than in MK
-Best snack in all the parks in the cream cheese stuffed pretzel


----------



## Tower

NDDisneydad said:


> Whenever my family is in Disney, I feel that standing in line to meet the characters is waste of time.  If I had a vote (but I don't) we would skip the characters and do more rides!  Since my wife and children enjoy the characters, I grin and bear it.  After our vacations, while looking back at all of the photos with characters, I appreciate the fact that we waited in line for hours for the photo ops.


The best character meets you'll ever have are on a Disney Cruise! Been on 2 and have another planned. They're everywhere and very convenient to meet! No rides to have to worry about, you're just relaxing on the ship (or even better at Castaway Cay!) and you don't mind waiting in line, chatting with new friends in that same line. 
Gotta see muh 'pal' Goofy! (Garsh!)


----------



## Moonwolf

I've never seen Fantasia all the way through. When I was young Chernabog (I just looked up his name) freaked me out and I just turned it off and never watched it again.


----------



## Ulysses

Lets see...

- I almost refuse to refer to Hollywood Studios by its current name. It will always be MGM to me. 

- I never cared much for the movie Peter Pan, but Captain Hook is one of my favorite characters in the Disney universe. 

- The Aristocats, hands down, is my all-time favorite Disney movie. I even named our two cats after characters from the movie; Duchess and Toulouse. 

- I would love an Alice in Wonderland themed dining experience at a park. 

- I'm still a little aggravated that the yards of beer were removed from EPCOT. Those things made Germany so much more interesting.




Moonwolf said:


> I've never seen Fantasia all the way through. When I was young Chernabog (I just looked up his name) freaked me out and I just turned it off and never watched it again.



Ironic that I would post with my avatar as it is, right after you admitted this.


----------



## Meetmeinmontauk

Ulysses said:


> Lets see...
> 
> - I almost refuse to refer to Hollywood Studios by its current name. It will always be MGM to me.




Same here


----------



## pictureofhealth

My last visit to WDW was a long time ago(2006) and I was a huge fan then but so overwhelmed by most of the stuff I missed out on stuff considered classics

Here is a list of attractions at WDW I have never been on. (Considered classics by fans)

JUNGLE CRUISE
Liberty steam boat
Carousel of progress!
Living with the land
Journey to imagination (butchered version but still)
Ellen's energy adventure 
Maelstrom

I am an aficionado on WDW in my social circles I talk about them as if I have been on them but really. Have only seen them on YouTube. :S

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

I have another to add... just did one of those little survey things that was "What Disney Attraction Are you?"  Mine turned out to be Enchanted Tiki Room and I'm like... what is that??  Yeah... I thought it was just a room.  #dontdisownme


----------



## Caseheidi

My DH never did the Tiki Room until I wanted to go on our Honeymoom. Until then, he thought it was a restaurant!

Just had to share.


----------



## ShaunGarvey

I check to see which conferences/conventions are being held at WDW and have gotten a boss drunk drinking around the world


----------



## DisneyJake72

Since I can't make it to Disney very regularly I love to watch Disney videos.Whether it be rides or just walks around the park.Bigfatpanda.com is probably my favorite.I love the way he interacts with the Castmembers and characters.


----------



## LisaTC

I've never been to the water parks


----------



## FLSarah

We went to WDW for the first time in September.  We've gone every month except January since then and our trip next weekend will make our 6th trip.  Our schedules are crazy and don't work for one long trip, so we take short weekend trips (2-3 nights).  

My secret:  Only my mom knows how often we go, and that's because she watches my pets.  I've gotten a lot of crap from people who think we've only gone 2-3 times, so I keep it to myself when we're going.  

My other secret:  I enjoy the drive home as much as the time in the parks.  I love spending the time talking with my son without all the stresses of day to day life getting in the way.  Sometimes we plan our next trip on the drive home


----------



## com_op_2000

FLSarah said:


> Our schedules are crazy and don't work for one long trip, so we take short weekend trips (2-3 nights).
> 
> My secret:  Only my mom knows how often we go, and that's because she watches my pets.  I've gotten a lot of crap from people who think we've only gone 2-3 times, so I keep it to myself when we're going.



What I tell people is:
Whoever pays the piper calls the music. 
   
If people want you to go on a vacation and they are willing to pay for it, go and have a great time on them.  If you are paying for the trip you go where and when you choose to.


----------



## Disneyaddictz

I can't and don't understand the enchanted tiki room or country bears :/ we joke to our kids don't make us take you to the country bears.... Eeeek


----------



## jezebel73

I've never watched a Disney parade at any location without crying.


----------



## Stacy's a freak

LisaTC said:


> I've never been to the water parks


 Same here!  It's usually on the cold side when I go ... but even if it were hot, I don't think I would want to be away from the theme parks themselves


----------



## FLSarah

Disneyaddictz said:


> I can't and don't understand the enchanted tiki room or country bears :/ we joke to our kids don't make us take you to the country bears.... Eeeek



Seeing the Country Bear Jamboree once was one time too many for us.  It was...strange.


----------



## Howgreat

Love these!

Um, let's see....

-Everyone thinks DH and I go to WDW for the boys...  I mean, don't get me wrong--our boys love it, but it doesn't take much sacrifice on our part.

-We love the values, particularly All-Star Music and would probably stay there even if we had all the money in the world. I know some people think they're kind of cheesy, but on my first ever Disney trip, when I was 9, my family stayed at ASMu and I guess it just always brings back good memories.

-I've never ridden Jungle Cruise.

-Or Maelstrom

-On DS1's second trip, he was 3, and we told him how much fun Star Tours was, so he decided to ride it (to be fair, I had kind of forgotten how intense it can be). About 5 minutes into the ride, he grabbed my arm and said, "I don''t want to ride this anymore!" I felt terrible!


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Another I just noticed about me, but not sure its so shameful...

I'm a total Disney snob. Anytime I go to another amusement park, theme park, zoo, or otherwise... I always find myself saying things like "omg, MK would NEVER allow this to look like this or that" or "what kind of cheesy safari is THIS?" or the like... I caught myself doing it not too long ago on a "steam train" ride at the zoo.  Good lord that thing was dusty and rickety and it just rode out to a wooded area and back. Im like "what the he!!?" LOLOL... after that, I just kept all the criticism to myself lol.


----------



## Ulysses

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Another I just noticed about me, but not sure its so shameful...
> 
> I'm a total Disney snob. Anytime I go to another amusement park, theme park, zoo, or otherwise... I always find myself saying things like "omg, MK would NEVER allow this to look like this or that" or "what kind of cheesy safari is THIS?" or the like... I caught myself doing it not too long ago on a "steam train" ride at the zoo.  Good lord that thing was dusty and rickety and it just rode out to a wooded area and back. Im like "what the he!!?" LOLOL... after that, I just kept all the criticism to myself lol.



haha, glad I'm not the only one that treats other amusement parks/attractions like that.


----------



## Joyosaurusrex

I love this! 

I haven't been to WDW in 6 years! I moved away from Central Florida about six years ago and when I visit I haven't been able to get to Disney. My time with friends and family is very precious and if they don't want to go I don't push it. Unfortunately, for the most part they aren't Disney people (maybe once a year or so) and I have yet to convince them. One day, though 

I know it's not a popular ride, but I can't go to Disney without going on Country Bear Jamboree! It was my grandparents favorite, and the nostalgia overwhelms everything for me. I am more than happy to go on it alone, though, and have often had to lol.


----------



## phinz

FLSarah said:


> My other secret:  I enjoy the drive home as much as the time in the parks.  I love spending the time talking with my son without all the stresses of day to day life getting in the way.  Sometimes we plan our next trip on the drive home



I like to do the drive back to SW Florida (used to live in Bonita Springs) by taking back roads through towns like Sebring, Lake Wales and Labelle. I find it so much more relaxing than the hell that is I-4 and I-75. Doesn't even matter to me that it takes quite a bit longer.


----------



## FLSarah

phinz said:


> I like to do the drive back to SW Florida (used to live in Bonita Springs) by taking back roads through towns like Sebring, Lake Wales and Labelle. I find it so much more relaxing than the hell that is I-4 and I-75. Doesn't even matter to me that it takes quite a bit longer.



I tried to get to Orlando using directions from my phone's GPS & the MapQuest app which had us taking FL 31 to US 17.  We got ridiculously lost


----------



## phinz

FLSarah said:


> I tried to get to Orlando using directions from my phone's GPS & the MapQuest app which had us taking FL 31 to US 17.  We got ridiculously lost



LOL. Palm Beach Blvd to LaBelle. Turn left onto 29. When you come to the part where 78 goes right and 29 goes forward, stay on 29. You'll get to the intersection with 27 near Fish Eating Creek. Turn left. Stay on 27 (it's also 98 and 17 at one point) until you get to I-4. Turn right. Reverse this to head home.


----------



## nealfreakinporter

I hadn't ever been to a Disney Park until the age of 30 on my honeymoon (my wife's decision), and am now obsessed with all things Disney. 

I try to keep this obsession minimized, but Facebook friends ask me what the obsession is about, seeing as I'd gone the previous 30 without much passion...well from 15-30 at least.


----------



## jennyst

Stacy's a freak said:


> I have never seen DUMBO!
> 
> Anyone else?



Well I'm very paranoid with what's going to happen with the upcoming star-wars movie, I'm a huge star wars fan, so I hope it doesn't change much in the hands of Disney! 

Although, they creative base should be wonderful and I'm so excited for a sequel finally!!


----------



## phinz

jennyst said:


> Well I'm very paranoid with what's going to happen with the upcoming star-wars movie, I'm a huge star wars fan, so I hope it doesn't change much in the hands of Disney!
> 
> Although, they creative base should be wonderful and I'm so excited for a sequel finally!!



They've already said that all of the Expanded Universe canon doesn't apply to their vision for the future movies, so they've already changed it a *lot*.


----------



## QueenQuad

I hate Animal Kingdom. The only thing good about it is the Kali River Rapids and the Safari. The tree is neat too. Park felt dirty and not Disney like. It's a 1/2 day park, if that in my books.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## CarlaLovesDisney

nealfreakinporter said:


> I hadn't ever been to a Disney Park until the age of 30 on my honeymoon (my wife's decision), and am now obsessed with all things Disney.  I try to keep this obsession minimized, but Facebook friends ask me what the obsession is about, seeing as I'd gone the previous 30 without much passion...well from 15-30 at least.



Similar situation for me! Except I didn't hide the obsession lol.


----------



## theoddcouple

my fav ride is journey into the imagination. I also have a hidden mickey tattoo.


----------



## wasnotafan

If they shut down, Muppet Vision 3D and Lights, Motors, Action, I wouldn't have any desire to go to Hollywood Studios.


----------



## myadventurebook

A lot of people laugh at me for this one, but I really can't help it!

I can't do roller coasters, or really any ride with a big drop.  It really upsets me (physically and mentally).  That being said, I haven't been on most of WDW's "best" rides.  That includes TOT, RnRC, EE and Space Mountain.  I went on Splash Mountain and it was a horrifying experience.  I just can't take that feeling of a big drop.  I wish I could, but every time I try it I realize it's just not worth it.  I love fast rides and rides with sharp turns, though.  BTMRR is my absolute favorite ride at WDW closely followed by TT.  I also like small drops, like POTC and Maelstrom.

... don't hurt me.


----------



## SoccerDogWithEars

I don't like Mickey Bars 

I'm not a big fan of messy foods top begin with, and I really just don't like the chocolate shell. I'm much happier with a dole whip.


----------



## dizzwizz

wasnotafan said:


> If they shut down, Muppet Vision 3D and Lights, Motors, Action, I wouldn't have any desire to go to Hollywood Studios.



Don't worry. No attractions attract us there anymore. Out of the 4 main parks at WDW, HS is our least favorite park by far. Nothing new in years.


----------



## figment81

I haven't seen most of the animated films from the late 90s to mid 2000s and am just catching up on them now. It wasn't super cool to like disney in that high school college age ( but I sure wish I knew about the CP back then)


----------



## DeeCee735

My very shameful Disney secret.....I'd rather go with my GF's than DH sometimes

I really do not like the Tiki Room!


----------



## Classof83

I like to watch Cinderella while going to bed.  I have it recorded on my "hopper", and often drift off to "Sing Sweet Nightingale".  After all, isn't a dream a wish your heart makes?;


----------



## nealfreakinporter

CarlaLovesDisney said:


> Similar situation for me! Except I didn't hide the obsession lol.



Haha...I'm not good at hiding it. I had a college bud recently tell me he thought it was cool how obsessed I was. ...I think he was implying that I wasn't hiding it. ...and here I thought I was. I guess all my liking on Disney's Facebook posts...and many other Facebook pages devoted to the subject were public in my feed for all to see. Haha. Another college friend can't grasp my new found love..:she's a hipster, so I guess I shouldn't be shocked.


----------



## nealfreakinporter

figment81 said:


> I haven't seen most of the animated films from the late 90s to mid 2000s and am just catching up on them now. It wasn't super cool to like disney in that high school college age ( but I sure wish I knew about the CP back then)



I don't think I watched a Disney Animation movie from 1994-2009. Now I was obsessed with Pixar, but after Lion King I stopped.  Started back up with Tangled at my wife's desire. I thank her for stoking my inner Disney as an adult!  Although I did see Atlantis, simply because of Michael J Fox.


----------



## Chuckers

nealfreakinporter said:


> I don't think I watched a Disney Animation movie from 1994-2009. Now I was obsessed with Pixar, but after Lion King I stopped.  Started back up with Tangled at my wife's desire. I thank her for stoking my inner Disney as an adult!  Although I did see Atlantis, simply because of Michael J Fox.



Watch "Emperor's New Groove"! To me, it's a very underrated movie.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

I feel very shameful right now.. while planning my FP+ and ADR selections on MDE, I didn't even realize that I ate a whole row of Thin Mint Girl Scout Cookies...


----------



## Suelala

I miss "Sounds Dangerous" at Hollywood Studios. Yup, that's me, I'm the one!


----------



## Lindaland

I don't get the draw for Soarin....... 

Our PBS station did a series of "Over ...." they flew over several countries and the Pacific Northwest and put it to music.  To me, Soarin just reminds me of a _REALLY_ short and somewhat smelly PBS show.  I was so disappointed after I waited over an hour to ride it.


----------



## nealfreakinporter

Chuckers said:


> Watch "Emperor's New Groove"! To me, it's a very underrated movie.



I'll give it a shot!  It's on Netflix, and my wife knows the word to every song in that movie. Haha.


----------



## nealfreakinporter

Lindaland said:


> I don't get the draw for Soarin.......   Our PBS station did a series of "Over ...." they flew over several countries and the Pacific Northwest and put it to music.  To me, Soarin just reminds me of a REALLY short and somewhat smelly PBS show.  I was so disappointed after I waited over an hour to ride it.



You aren't alone, my best friend rags me for liking Soarin. Haha. He says essentially the same thing as you. 

I like the orange smells. 

But you really are right!  Only way I'm riding Soarin, is on a Fastpass.


----------



## AJ1983

I couldn't sit through Frozen. Turned it off after about 50 minutes.


----------



## Trvlr66

AJ1983 said:


> I couldn't sit through Frozen. Turned it off after about 50 minutes.



Seriously??? I have yet to see it, but my daughter raves about that movie.  And she is 16...


But my secret is that in our 15 trips to the World, we have never been to the waterparks...either one...


----------



## Buckeye218

Trvlr66 said:


> But my secret is that in our 15 trips to the World, we have never been to the waterparks...either one...



Opinions vary, but I'd say you're not missing much.  We had never been either until last summer.  I always found it hard to justify the additional cost.  But with the DVC premium pass sale in Oct 2012, we essentially got the waterparks added for free.  We went last summer and while it was fun, neither of my teens (DS 16 or DD19) want to go back this summer even though our passes are still good.

And as for Frozen, both of my teens have memorized not only the songs, but virtually the entire script!  I thought it was really good...but those two think I'm crazy for not annointing it as the best Disney movie of all time, lol.


----------



## TipsyTraveler

nealfreakinporter said:


> I'll give it a shot!  It's on Netflix, and my wife knows the word to every song in that movie. Haha.



I didn't see it until a few years ago and I was pleasantly surprised.  I think it's underrated as well.  They used to have the llama the animators used as their model for the movie at Affection Section.  Her name was Dusty.  I say "used to" because I didn't see her last time we were there and, well, llamas don't live forever.


----------



## nealfreakinporter

TipsyTraveler said:


> I didn't see it until a few years ago and I was pleasantly surprised.  I think it's underrated as well.  They used to have the llama the animators used as their model for the movie at Affection Section.  Her name was Dusty.  I say "used to" because I didn't see her last time we were there and, well, llamas don't live forever.



Okay now that's just awesome!  ...well minus... The potential 'retirement' of Dusty the Llama.


----------



## Stacy's a freak

LaLalovesWDW said:


> I feel very shameful right now.. while planning my FP+ and ADR selections on MDE, I didn't even realize that I ate a whole row of Thin Mint Girl Scout Cookies...


 In your defense, there aren't as many cookies in those sleeves these days!!


----------



## RoyalMom

Trvlr66 said:


> But my secret is that in our 15 trips to the World, we have never been to the waterparks...either one...




As a young teen, I went to River Country. I did not get salmonella... or whatever it was.

I have not since been to any Disney waterpark, or ANY waterpark, really... I honestly don't know how anyone fits that stuff in; with all the activities in the resorts, 4 parks to visit (we never skip one) DTD, the time it takes to get around, however wonderful the transportation system is... We never stay fewer than 10 days and I still can't figure out how to squeeze a water park, or Disney Quest in -- which I would totally love to check out!


----------



## BigBlueWho

1. I have never had a Dole Whip.
2. It is very sad leaving, and we always hold hands as a family and take one last look back when we do.
3. I don't like the Winnie the Pooh ride, and miss Mr. Toad's wild ride.
4. The first time we went to EPCOT we completely missed "World Showcase" and wondered what the big deal was. It wasn't until 5 years later, while on a deployment, where I stood watch with a former CM that I finally found out about it...we went the next year and loved it.
5. My next tattoo will include a hidden Mickey, Spider-man logo, and Rebel Alliance logo.


----------



## Trvlr66

Buckeye218 said:


> Opinions vary, but I'd say you're not missing much.  We had never been either until last summer.  I always found it hard to justify the additional cost.  But with the DVC premium pass sale in Oct 2012, we essentially got the waterparks added for free.  We went last summer and while it was fun, neither of my teens (DS 16 or DD19) want to go back this summer even though our passes are still good.
> 
> And as for Frozen, both of my teens have memorized not only the songs, but virtually the entire script!  I thought it was really good...but those two think I'm crazy for not annointing it as the best Disney movie of all time, lol.



As far as the waterparks, I always thought if we wanted to get wet, at least we have the pools at the resorts...But I would like to try one some day...I like those "lazy river" type things, just sitting in a tube floating away.....



RoyalMom said:


> As a young teen, I went to River Country. I did not get salmonella... or whatever it was.
> 
> I have not since been to any Disney waterpark, or ANY waterpark, really... I honestly don't know how anyone fits that stuff in; with all the activities in the resorts, 4 parks to visit (we never skip one) DTD, the time it takes to get around, however wonderful the transportation system is... We never stay fewer than 10 days and I still can't figure out how to squeeze a water park, or Disney Quest in -- which I would totally love to check out!



We at least try to fit DTD in, though may not always get to Quest as well...There certainly is a lot to do, especially when we do EPCOT at least 2x...But will get to the waterpark some day...


----------



## nealfreakinporter

RoyalMom said:


> As a young teen, I went to River Country. I did not get salmonella... or whatever it was.  I have not since been to any Disney waterpark, or ANY waterpark, really... I honestly don't know how anyone fits that stuff in; with all the activities in the resorts, 4 parks to visit (we never skip one) DTD, the time it takes to get around, however wonderful the transportation system is... We never stay fewer than 10 days and I still can't figure out how to squeeze a water park, or Disney Quest in -- which I would totally love to check out!



My wife and I had free admission into Disney Quest, and our last night had time, since HS closed early. Disney Quest was kinda cool, since we didn't pay a dime. A TON of arcade games....new and old school. But the 'virtual e-ticket' attractions feel wildly dated at this point. Unless you want to experience what was cutting edge in 1996, you aren't missing out. We had a great experience, simply because we were there for their Halloween Party, and they had some fun stuff going on. 

Overall I have no desire to go back, unless I had another free admission coupon!


----------



## MarissaMouse

I'm another one who doesn't really like the parades... except for the main street electrical parade! I'd rather see the characters up close and talk to them than watch them from afar...


----------



## nealfreakinporter

MarissaMouse said:


> I'm another one who doesn't really like the parades... except for the main street electrical parade! I'd rather see the characters up close and talk to them than watch them from afar...



I'm with you!  Once I have kids, I'd watch, if only to see the smiles on their faces, but with exception to the Main Street Electrical Parade, and the Boo to You MNSSHP Parade (which is pretty cool to see!) I'm not running to watch a parade.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Sometimes I secretly wish MK would at least once a year have a kid-free park day... *yikes* LOL


----------



## ThroughLookingGlass

*I HATE FROZEN.*

Space mountain is THE WORST. I feel like I am going to fall out and die everytime.

I never plan on doing tower of terror.

I am a super serious 'too cool for school'/'too punk rock for this' type so my soft spot for disney is just hysterical to everyone.

The light parade and boo to you are the only parades worth seeing and they both make me cry. One time cinderella waved to me and blew a kiss from her big light up carriage and I sobbed hysterically into my sister's shoulder. Everyone was really disturbed.

Sometimes when I miss disney I watch wishes on youtube and cry, but I have a hate/love relationship with kids/people singing in it. It can be too cheesy at times.


----------



## nealfreakinporter

ThroughLookingGlass said:


> I HATE FROZEN.  Space mountain is THE WORST. I feel like I am going to fall out and die everytime.  I never plan on doing tower of terror.  I am a super serious 'too cool for school'/'too punk rock for this' type so my soft spot for disney is just hysterical to everyone.  The light parade and boo to you are the only parades worth seeing and they both make me cry. One time cinderella waved to me and blew a kiss from her big light up carriage and I sobbed hysterically into my sister's shoulder. Everyone was really disturbed.  Sometimes when I miss disney I watch wishes on youtube and cry, but I have a hate/love relationship with kids/people singing in it. It can be too cheesy at times.



Yeah Space Mountain is simply over rated. PS...tip for you, if you miss wishes etc, download the sorcerer radio app (apple) or go to their website, everynight at  9pm they play, celebrate the magic, wishes, illuminations, and Fantasmics.   My wife and I occasionally turn it on. Haha. When not listening to normal music, we play the app. We indeed are Disney dorks.


----------



## ThroughLookingGlass

nealfreakinporter said:


> Yeah Space Mountain is simply over rated. PS...tip for you, if you miss wishes etc, download the sorcerer radio app (apple) or go to their website, everynight at  9pm they play, celebrate the magic, wishes, illuminations, and Fantasmics.   My wife and I occasionally turn it on. Haha. When not listening to normal music, we play the app. We indeed are Disney dorks.



OMG


----------



## Stacy's a freak

nealfreakinporter said:


> Yeah Space Mountain is simply over rated. PS...tip for you, if you miss wishes etc, download the sorcerer radio app (apple) or go to their website, everynight at 9pm they play, celebrate the magic, wishes, illuminations, and Fantasmics. My wife and I occasionally turn it on. Haha. When not listening to normal music, we play the app. We indeed are Disney dorks.


 Downloading right now!!


----------



## nealfreakinporter

Stacy's a freak said:


> Downloading right now!!



Seriously this app is so good it hurts!  I found myself collecting music from the parks, as I want to find ways to create the atmosphere at home, and in one of my desperate attempts to find music, I typed in Disney in the itunes app store, and bam!  Its literally a radio station, and plays all music from the WDW parks, and depends on the hour, they do certain shows, Epcot hour, AK hour, MK hour, night time spectacular hour....top 10 count downs....I believe on Friday night they do a legit podcast type interview show.  

Also there is Mouse World Radio...which is cool, but just plays random music from the parks.  I personally love the more radio format of Sorcerer Radio!

Spread the love to fellow Dis fanatics!

I guess keeping with the theme of Disney Shameful Secrets...yes as a married 32 year old man, I shower, while playing Sorcerer Radio.  By my own decision...not the wifes.  Hahaha.


----------



## phinz

I miss DTunesLive.


----------



## ToyStory3

phinz said:


> I miss DTunesLive.



What was it?


----------



## nealfreakinporter

ToyStory3 said:


> What was it?



I second that question!!  If I could get Stacy and that Disney Parks TV channel she does the infomercials for, I'd be a happy camper!


----------



## MeridaLove

Okay, here goes with my shameful secrets 

1) I seriously miss 20,000 Leagues under the Sea - I don't care how cheesy it was, I LOVED that ride as a kid!
2) I LOVE MGM and cannot wait for it to be expanded! (that's my hopeful voice right there!)
3) When I have a trip planned, I literally think about, plan, research, Disney EVERY SINGLE DAY until the trip arrives. Doesn't matter if the trip is planned a few months out or a few YEARS out. Yes, I have a problem


----------



## ToyStory3

Okay here are a couple. 

1. I fell in love with Boma from reading the threads and couldn't wait to go. But I ended up hugely disappointed by it. I didn't like the food at all. 

2. I don't get the appeal of F&W AT ALL! I'd rather do almost anything else and I try to avoid it if possible. To me it's just waiting in very long lines, in the hot sun, to pay lots of money for a little snack. And everyone's holding their plates or leaning over crowded trash cans.


----------



## Trvlr66

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Sometimes I secretly wish MK would at least once a year have a kid-free park day... *yikes* LOL


----------



## NJDiva

nealfreakinporter said:


> Yeah Space Mountain is simply over rated. PS...tip for you, if you miss wishes etc, download the sorcerer radio app (apple) or go to their website, everynight at  9pm they play, celebrate the magic, wishes, illuminations, and Fantasmics.   My wife and I occasionally turn it on. Haha. When not listening to normal music, we play the app. We indeed are Disney dorks.



ok you should have never told me about this app! I totally just downloaded it and have it on in my office. right now it's the Indiana Jones Stunt Spectacular so I'm sure the guys in the office don't mind...plus it's great music to work to!


----------



## nealfreakinporter

NJDiva said:


> ok you should have never told me about this app! I totally just downloaded it and have it on in my office. right now it's the Indiana Jones Stunt Spectacular so I'm sure the guys in the office don't mind...plus it's great music to work to!



Ah now I'm jealous!  I should be doing this!  And yeah...for the most part, its just music for atmosphere...can't be too distracting for an office environment.  Glad to see other people are enjoying as much as I do!  Haha.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

nealfreakinporter said:


> I second that question!!  If I could get Stacy and that Disney Parks TV channel she does the infomercials for, I'd be a happy camper!



Do you have Roku Plus player?? Or if not, Im sure the others have it also. Subscribe to the Disney channel... her and I have become very good friends!! 

oh and y'all got me totally open with the Sorcerers Sounds App... god, my feel sorry for my coworkers right now...


----------



## nealfreakinporter

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Do you have Roku Plus player?? Or if not, Im sure the others have it also. Subscribe to the Disney channel... her and I have become very good friends!!
> 
> oh and y'all got me totally open with the Sorcerers Sounds App... god, my feel sorry for my coworkers right now...



I have the Roku Disney App...and I've watched every video that has to do with the parks, as well as the classic Mickey and Friends app!  Currently I'm working on the D23 Walt videos!  Hahaha.

Now I haven't looked into it yet, but read an article, saying that Disney was teaming up with Samsung and LG for smart tv's and blu rays players on an app that deals with the parks (and Roku maybe a couple months down the road..which I hope, because Roku is the best!).  I have an LG Blu Ray player, and need to look into that too!

Its so refreshing being able to talk with people who get the obsession, I have to say!


----------



## 3Gsandme

nealfreakinporter said:


> Yeah Space Mountain is simply over rated. PS...tip for you, if you miss wishes etc, download the sorcerer radio app (apple) or go to their website, everynight at  9pm they play, celebrate the magic, wishes, illuminations, and Fantasmics.   My wife and I occasionally turn it on. Haha. When not listening to normal music, we play the app. We indeed are Disney dorks.



OMG!  Thank you!!!


----------



## ToyStory3

Roku Plus Player
Mickey and Friends

Are these the actual names of the apps?  I haven't found either of them on my iphone.  I found other Roku apps but not sure which one I'm looking for.

Thx!


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

ToyStory3 said:


> Roku Plus Player
> Mickey and Friends
> 
> Are these the actual names of the apps?  I haven't found either of them on my iphone.  I found other Roku apps but not sure which one I'm looking for.
> 
> Thx!



The Roku Player is an actual device that you connect to your TV. I connect mine through my wifi, and then you can subscribe to channels that you may already pay for or some are free - such as Netflix, Hulu Plus, Amazon Prime, HBOGo, etc... well they have a bunch of free channels you can subscribe to and Disney is one of them. They have a bunch of short animations, classic animations, Park tours, my girl, Stacy and her videos, different activities you can do with children, music videos, etc. I think I paid $79 for my player two years ago, but I think its a little cheaper now and probably with many more features/channels.


----------



## nealfreakinporter

ToyStory3 said:


> Roku Plus Player
> Mickey and Friends
> 
> Are these the actual names of the apps?  I haven't found either of them on my iPhone.  I found other Roku apps but not sure which one I'm looking for.
> 
> Thx!



If you are in the iTunes App store, search "Sorcerer Radio" it will come up, with a green mickey type logo, and says Sorcerer Radio - Disney Park Music

I also verified MouseWorld Radio is still in my iTunes App store.  If for whatever reason you can't find them there...I think you can always check their websites, and they have links too I believe!  I hope you can find them!  If you have internet access at work, I think they stream over their websites too!

*UPDATE*  I just looked on the Sorcerer Radio website, they indeed do have an app in the Android store too.  If you have a blackberry or windows phone, you can use the Live365 app and find their channel as well...pretty cool!


----------



## nealfreakinporter

LaLalovesWDW said:


> The Roku Player is an actual device that you connect to your TV. I connect mine through my wifi, and then you can subscribe to channels that you may already pay for or some are free - such as Netflix, Hulu Plus, Amazon Prime, HBOGo, etc... well they have a bunch of free channels you can subscribe to and Disney is one of them. They have a bunch of short animations, classic animations, Park tours, my girl, Stacy and her videos, different activities you can do with children, music videos, etc. I think I paid $79 for my player two years ago, but I think its a little cheaper now and probably with many more features/channels.



LaLa hit the nail on the head!  Its pretty much the bees knees!  I've purchased two, both off the website woot.com when they have sales, on refurbished ones for no more than $50.  If you have netflix/hulu/amazon prime, this is pretty much a must.


----------



## mommommom

1. Splash Mountain scares me so much that I won't ride it. I won't ride Tower of Terror either. Yes, I'm a total wimp when it comes to drops.
2. I'm not a huge fan of Disney movies. My extended family and friends are completely baffled by my Disney parks obsession.
3. I tried to recreate the pot roast from Liberty Tree Tavern for Christmas dinner. It was good, but not as good. 
4. I kind of like It's a Small World.


----------



## fifthrider

I'm gonna get burned at the stake for this one but here goes.

I've been to Club 33 and Club 1901 so many times that when someone in my party suggests to go there I'll say "Nah, that's okay.  Lets do something else."


----------



## NJDiva

nealfreakinporter said:


> I have the Roku Disney App...and I've watched every video that has to do with the parks, as well as the classic Mickey and Friends app!  Currently I'm working on the D23 Walt videos!  Hahaha.
> 
> Now I haven't looked into it yet, but read an article, saying that Disney was teaming up with Samsung and LG for smart tv's and blu rays players on an app that deals with the parks (and Roku maybe a couple months down the road..which I hope, because Roku is the best!).  I have an LG Blu Ray player, and need to look into that too!
> 
> Its so refreshing being able to talk with people who get the obsession, I have to say!



you so need to hang out more on the forum, it's crazy how obsessed most of us are...like I still have to figure out 2 of my table services and my trip is 3 weeks away. you will totally get your fix of Disney conversation here!



by the way, still listening to Sorcerer Radio....


----------



## nealfreakinporter

NJDiva said:


> you so need to hang out more on the forum, it's crazy how obsessed most of us are...like I still have to figure out 2 of my table services and my trip is 3 weeks away. you will totally get your fix of Disney conversation here!
> 
> 
> 
> by the way, still listening to Sorcerer Radio....





Oh, I've found my home!!!!  I thought I had it all figured out on the last trip, but now with a year+ to plan the next one (and getting active on the disboards, woo!)...in a lot of ways, this will be almost a new trip altogether, while still going to the same place!


----------



## themommy

Stacy's a freak  thanks for starting this thread!  It's been a long run! 

1) I read this whole thread...took me days!
2) I can't get through Snow White...every time I try to watch it, I fall asleep. 
3) I have never seen Sleeping Beauty.
4) I don't care for the CoP, SGE or BL.
5) We've never had a Kitchen Sink.
6) Order from the kids menu every time I have eaten in Pizza Planet.
7) I want to smack the person that closed the bar in Africa ...they put in a new one that does not serve frozen drinks.  I want my Pina Colada w/raspberry!
8) I had an ugly panic attack on MS the first time I went on it...went on it again a few years later just to prove to myself that I could do it.  Not sure but, I think the xanax that I took an hour before probably helped a little!
9) At a show the CM says to "go all the way down" and then people stop in the middle of an isle it ticks me off.  I will go by them and "accidently" crowd myself closer than need be and step on their feet on my way by.  I do however say "I am soooo sorry!" very sweetly.  
10) When you walk into the main entrance at Epcot....it is ugly.  Someone here described them as tombstones and I have to agree!
11) Think they need to update TGMR in MGM (yes still MGM to me).  Does anyone under 25 even know what 99% of those movies are?
12) I don't understand how anyone could think that HM is scary.
13) That I can't make my friends understand being Disney crazy because I don't like hearing "but you just went, can't you go somewhere else?"
14) I absolutely love the corny jokes on the JC.
15) I think, if I could ever get over the guilt, I might enjoy doing a solo trip...for shame on me.
16) DS12 filled me in the other day that he has never been on IASM.  Totally my fault for avoiding it.  I hate getting that song stuck in my head! Guess I'll have to brave it on our next trip.
17) DD30 hates getting wet on rides...I think she is a weenie!
18) DD25 and DH like Disney but are not Disney crazed like the rest of us.  What did I do wrong that I can't turn them into us?!
My 2 biggest things though:
19) I...ummm...smoked illegal things on HM when I was a teenager.  Guess they did not have video cameras back then.  Please don't judge...didn't you ever do anything stupid as a teenager?
20) Extremely ashamed that one of my daughters is on the board and is going to see all that I wrote here!

 T0 ALL!


----------



## wintershawl

nealfreakinporter said:


> I hadn't ever been to a Disney Park until the age of 30 on my honeymoon (my wife's decision), and am now obsessed with all things Disney.
> 
> I try to keep this obsession minimized, but Facebook friends ask me what the obsession is about, seeing as I'd gone the previous 30 without much passion...well from 15-30 at least.



So you basically sound like my husband.  He didn't even watch a Disney movie before I persuaded him to go to Disney for our Honeymoon.  If I'm not mistaken, we came home with a couple of movies from the park.  haha.  He's converted for life!  


Okay, and so I'm not totally off topic here...

1.  We don't have kids.  So we sort of enjoy watching people attempting to calm their crying children in the heat .... or watching out of control tantrums.  Yes, I realize it is not fun for the parents, but it does make us happy we didn't bring kids to Disney -  although we do hope to some day.  I'm sure Karma will appear then.

2.  We stopped going to the Indiana Jones Stunt show.  Come now, I saw it on my Sr. Class trip... in 1994.  It's old.

3.  We have not gone to Fantasmic because nothing is worth that long of a wait (we usually go in July because I'm a teacher).

4.  We hated CBR, which so many people seem to love.  

5.  As adults, we go to many Character meals.  Enjoy every moment, and I get all "butterfly stomached"  when they come to talk to us.

6.  Someone else mentioned this... and I'm with them -  Emperor's New Groove is highly underrated.  However, I believe this is because there is more adult targeted humor.  When I saw it in the theatre, my friend and I would be laughing hysterically.... and the kids in front of us kept glaring.  

7.  I miss the longer version of the Backlot tour.  The tram ride is pretty pointless now.

8.  It is and will forever be called... The People Mover.

This shall be all.  (for now)


----------



## Asuva03

Uncle Orville said:


> Forgot to mention that she DID appreciate it! A few times she told me to quit talking to her and go have fun! Not sure if she knew I was doing exactly what I wanted to do...



awwwwe!!!!


----------



## pandille

I can't deal with ToT, I've only ridden it once and cried right before getting on (which was last year...I was 22). I just hate the drops. Loved The Twilight Zone show and the queue was great, even the part right before you start dropping was awesome. I just can't get over the drops.  
Splash Mountain freaks me out every time I ride it for the same reason, but I still do it as much as the DBF wants to. I guess riding it as a kid makes it easier to ride now. EE, MS, RnR, BTMRR, SM...pretty much all the other rides at WDW are no problem.


----------



## SoCalNerdGal

The Haunted Mansion scared me so badly that I refused to ride it until 8th grade and, even then, I cried through the entire ride.  I haven't ridden it again and I'm 35 now.

In my defense, I wandered into a really scary haunted house/fun house as a toddler and that warped my little brain.  Also, anxiety.

I'm going to conquer it, though, on my next trip.  I can feel it.


----------



## NJDiva

wintershawl said:


> So you basically sound like my husband.  He didn't even watch a Disney movie before I persuaded him to go to Disney for our Honeymoon.  If I'm not mistaken, we came home with a couple of movies from the park.  haha.  He's converted for life!
> 
> 
> Okay, and so I'm not totally off topic here...
> 
> *1.  We don't have kids.  So we sort of enjoy watching people attempting to calm their crying children in the heat .... or watching out of control tantrums.  Yes, I realize it is not fun for the parents, but it does make us happy we didn't bring kids to Disney -  although we do hope to some day.  I'm sure Karma will appear then.*



ok I totally mock those parents, mostly because they should have taken their kids back to the resort for some pool time or a nap. I watched one kid go into meltdown mode at 11:30 in the morning and they hadn't made it to the park yet!! they were still in the resort having lunch...the worst thing was that the parents were trying "rationally" talk to the child....I'm sorry after rationalizing for 5 minutes of a 20 minute tyraid it's time to be the mean parent and take your kid back to the room to let her cry out her issues away from the rest of the world.


----------



## LisaTC

Risking persecution...I confess, I wasn't wowed by Frozen.  Thought Tangled & Princess & the Frog were way better.  Didn't think it was best since Lion King.  Maybe I bought too much into the hype and had too high of expectations. Even DD said "eh" 3.5 stars out of 5.  I'll go hide now.


----------



## Asuva03

Well here goes: 
I see people in the parks with kids under 4 (or even 5+ months pregnant) and I just wonder "why?" Maybe I'm being insensitive, and I don't mean to be rude, but I just don't get it.... It just seems like more hassle than it's worth to me.. why not wait a few years when the child can understand everything that's going on, and actually really enjoy seeing mickey (and remember it!) as much as you enjoy getting that picture of them with mickey? It just seems like you (and the child) waste and miss out on so much of what Disney has to offer with a kid that young. 
And pregnant women... I guess if you booked the trip before you knew you were pregnant then that's one thing and I also understand every pregnancy is different... but I've seen so many women "out to here" pregnant, in the 90 degree humid Fl weather, and they all just look miserable . Why would you knowingly do that to yourself? I feel so bad for them ... I think I'd have to opt out and be like 'yeah guys, I'll just have to catch the next one....
I realize for some people, waiting/rescheduling, or "catching the next one" isn't an option... but I just dunno..... I don't get it.  I can't be alone in this on here - I personally know several people (with kids and without) who don't get it either...


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Asuva03 said:


> Well here goes:
> I see people in the parks with kids under 4 (or even 5+ months pregnant) and I just wonder "why?" Maybe I'm being insensitive, and I don't mean to be rude, but I just don't get it.... It just seems like more hassle than it's worth to me.. why not wait a few years when the child can understand everything that's going on, and actually really enjoy seeing mickey (and remember it!) as much as you enjoy getting that picture of them with mickey? It just seems like you (and the child) waste and miss out on so much of what Disney has to offer with a kid that young.
> And pregnant women... I guess if you booked the trip before you knew you were pregnant then that's one thing and I also understand every pregnancy is different... but I've seen so many women "out to here" pregnant, in the 90 degree humid Fl weather, and they all just look miserable . Why would you knowingly do that to yourself? I feel so bad for them ... I think I'd have to opt out and be like 'yeah guys, I'll just have to catch the next one....
> I realize for some people, waiting/rescheduling, or "catching the next one" isn't an option... but I just dunno..... I don't get it.  I can't be alone in this on here - I personally know several people (with kids and without) who don't get it either...



Can't speak on the pregnancy part because you don't really know the situation... maybe its a tumor? fibroids?   But I digress....  I totally agree with the children situation.  As much as I LOVE Disney, I took a 5 year break when I had my daughter.  There was no way I was spending all that money for me to deal with meltdowns, navigating strollers, and trying to balance changing diapers in a crowded restroom.  No thank you. I went to Disney in December 04 (just before I got pregnant) and didn't go back until December 2010 (her 5th birthday).  Im so glad I waited. She remembers every moment, and we had a great time!!  She even braved ToT and Dinosaur - at 5!!


----------



## LisaTC

Asuva03 said:


> Well here goes:
> I see people in the parks with kids under 4 (or even 5+ months pregnant) and I just wonder "why?" Maybe I'm being insensitive, and I don't mean to be rude, but I just don't get it.... It just seems like more hassle than it's worth to me.. why not wait a few years when the child can understand everything that's going on, and actually really enjoy seeing mickey (and remember it!) as much as you enjoy getting that picture of them with mickey? It just seems like you (and the child) waste and miss out on so much of what Disney has to offer with a kid that young.
> And pregnant women... I guess if you booked the trip before you knew you were pregnant then that's one thing and I also understand every pregnancy is different... but I've seen so many women "out to here" pregnant, in the 90 degree humid Fl weather, and they all just look miserable . Why would you knowingly do that to yourself? I feel so bad for them ... I think I'd have to opt out and be like 'yeah guys, I'll just have to catch the next one....
> I realize for some people, waiting/rescheduling, or "catching the next one" isn't an option... but I just dunno..... I don't get it.  I can't be alone in this on here - I personally know several people (with kids and without) who don't get it either...



 a little, but I can address some of this...I think   I know some adults just love Disney.  Period.  When they have kids, they are taking them.  Do the kids get a lot out of it or remember the experience when they are wee little...who knows, but the parents may get a lot out of looking at the awes in their kids faces.  Likely, the youngest won't remember. I wondered this myself when I've seen too many melt downs from little ones.

My DD doesn't remember the times she's been to the beach/ocean when she was 2, 3, 4, 5.  Was I glad we went - heck yeah, because she had a glorious time and so did we...being together.  She's 10 now and remembers more, but I don't think that's the only reason to go. It's family time, together time, away time. However...was I glad I didn't take DD until she was 6 to WDW...yes, for us it turned out to be a much better experience that she could walk (no stroller, no naps, no diapers, etc) However, I'm not other people. It wouldn't be enjoyable to me to have a stroller in WDW.  It wouldn't cause another person to bat an eyelash.  Everyone has their own barometer for which they measure worth, I guess.  **Edit:  I had a friend who's inlaws had foot the bill for a big family vacation.  One of the DIL was 6 months pregnant with twins, plus a 3 & 4 year old, one had 1 & 3 year old another had a 5 year old.  Do you not go?  A free trip, heck yeah!  They had fun.  They took my advice, however, and did the trip in moderation and used their kids as the barometer for when the day was done and didn't push it.

I see, however, too often, over tired kids and cranky families that are trying to create the perfect vacation and fit everything in and tour the parks to the nines...that creates very unhappy kiddos.  They just want a popsicle and to run through the sprinkler!  LOL

Many people only have summer time to vacation.  I would never have wanted to vacation in Disney in the heat 8 months pregnant.  Not my idea of fun at all, but some may not think twice.  I do have concern of the safety of it, but I digress.  Disney has a tendency to draw you in without logic! It's the Disney curse!


----------



## wintershawl

Haha, sorry.  Didn't mean to start on children.     It was just our shameful secret.

I do want to say that I do recognize that some children have visible or invisible situations that may cause the meltdowns.  So, I don't want anyone thinking we don't understand that it is just a kid throwing a temper tantrum.  

But, I do agree that hard core commando style touring is not the way to go with kids.  Have fun.  loosen up.  keep everyone as happy as you can.    I think the reality is.... everyone has more fun that way.


Carry on.


----------



## LisaTC

wintershawl said:


> Haha, sorry.  Didn't mean to start on children.     It was just our shameful secret.
> 
> I do want to say that I do recognize that some children have visible or invisible situations that may cause the meltdowns.  So, I don't want anyone thinking we don't understand that it is just a kid throwing a temper tantrum.
> 
> But, I do agree that hard core commando style touring is not the way to go with kids.  Have fun.  loosen up.  keep everyone as happy as you can.    I think the reality is.... everyone has more fun that way.
> 
> 
> Carry on.



You're fine.  I think that a lot of people wonder the very thing you did and I know I did, too.  I've had those I know with young ones explain to me their reasoning and I was just passing it along.  Even being a parent I wondered myself.  You were very polite about your inquiry.  Sometimes on forums, it isn't so...so thank you.  And you're right, those poor kids who are tired from too much touring or over-exposure to stimuli or whatever have my utmost empathy because it has been too much for one day.  

Another shameful secret of mine (well, DD's) is we have to leave the fireworks...she hates the noise.  When asked if I've seen Wishes...uh, yes, over my shoulder, I have, on the way out!


----------



## Caseheidi

On the children in Disney issue, as a Mom who will be taking her DD5 for the third time in 16 days, the first trip was not for DD, but all for DH and myself. Our family and friends trout we were doing it for her, but nope! We wanted to experience it through her eyes and have the family photos and memories. And her second trip she was 3.5, and is still talking about it a year and a half later. It is surprising how much they can remember at such a young age. I also have to admit that we were blessed and have never had a meltdown at Disney with her.

So for a shameful secret, until recently I blamed my husband for our Disney addiction when people questioned why we were going to Disney again. Instead of admitting that I love it and can't wait to go again, I would give them a song and dance about it was the only place DH could actually leave work at work and get away from the stress of life. Now, finally, I can admit that several of the trips were my idea, and I am obsessed with the fact we are leaving soon (did I mention we leave in 16 days!


----------



## LisaTC

Caseheidi said:


> So for a shameful secret, until recently I blamed my husband for our Disney addiction when people questioned why we were going to Disney again.



Oh why must we hide our shame!  LOL.  It isn't shameful, it isn't shameful, it isn't shameful!    It's weird isn't, it though...it's almost like you are put on the spot!  You go!  16 days!  Jealous!


----------



## sky13

1. I actually really love Duffy. I have 3 Duffy bears sitting above my computer right now and hope to acquire another one soon!
2. I love Disney jewellery and scarves - see below!
3. I got really bored by Festival of the Lion King (HK Disneyland). And would probably have walked out if it wouldn't have been disruptive to other people/performers.
4. I didn't "get" Fantasmic in Disneyland - but will try Fantasmic again in DHS just to see if it's any different/better?
5. I love It's a Small World and make it a point to ride it on every single visit (in any park). Was devastated when it was down when I was in Disneyland!
6. I fell asleep watching Animagique (Disneyland Paris). Was very tired and the darkness of the theatre didn't help! I did enjoy it when I watched it at a later visit though.




KateB said:


> I claimed to HATE those Pandora bracelets... I mean seriously whats so great about a charm bracelet? And they are so expensive! Then I found out that Chamilia (basically a Pandora) made Disney charms and I went an bought one!  AND LOVE IT!!!



I was searching for Chamilia Disney charms on the forums and found this - and it so totally describes me! I never "got" charm bracelets until I realised in the past week that Disney ones exist... and a couple of visits to my local jewellers later I now have a couple of Chamilia Disney charms and a charm bracelet!

In addition to my new Disney themed bracelet - about half of my jewellery is Disney - I have a small (but growing!) collection of earrings with Mickey shapes (dangling and studs and ones with charms), and a set of Tinkerbell earrings and necklace...

And then... all the scarves I regularly wear at the moment are from Disney, though they're not very obviously Disney (the Mickey shapes are quite subtle)...

I think part of the fun for me is wearing Disney themed things in real life, with almost no one realising that they are Disney... and then it gets even more fun when someone then twigs on to the hidden Mickey shapes! I don't think anyone around me realises how much of the stuff I wear is Disney themed...

(The hidden subtle Disney thing is also why while I have a couple of Disneyland Paris shirts and jackets I rarely wear them...)


----------



## wintershawl

LisaTC said:


> Another shameful secret of mine (well, DD's) is we have to leave the fireworks...she hates the noise.  When asked if I've seen Wishes...uh, yes, over my shoulder, I have, on the way out!



Yeah, so I was the kid that made my parents leave fireworks.... only i was like 9... and then 15.  Ugh.  I'm glad they've gotten to see them since.  Now?  I still have to wear earplugs.  Not sure what type of odd fear it is, but at least my DH doesn't have to drag me out of the parks crying.  



LisaTC said:


> Oh why must we hide our shame!  LOL.  It isn't shameful, it isn't shameful, it isn't shameful!    It's weird isn't, it though...it's almost like you are put on the spot!  You go!  16 days!  Jealous!



I hate being shamed that I go to Disney, and we don't even go every year!  I hate having to explain that we enjoy it.  Feels soooo  wrong.


----------



## com_op_2000

wintershawl said:


> I hate being shamed that I go to Disney, and we don't even go every year!  I hate having to explain that we enjoy it.  Feels soooo  wrong.



What I tell people is:
Whoever pays the piper calls the music. 
   
If your family/friends wants you to go on a vacation and they are willing to pay for it, go and have a great time on them. If you are paying for the trip you go where and when you choose to go.


----------



## AliceandAriel

1. I'm embarrassed to say that the reason I go to Disney is for myself and myself alone. Not for my lack of trying to get others into it, but for the most part it's just me who loves the World with a fanatic passion. 

2. I've been asked if I have kids, if I have a husband, etc., and the answer is no to all of them. I'm embarrassed that, when they ask me, I'm typically judged for not starting a family at 23. (I know the kids debate is a tough point, hope I don't start anything by mentioning this.)

3. Never seen Fantasmic! yet.

4. Haven't ridden Splash Mountain yet.

5. I've never seen the Princess and the Frog. I don't know why, it's just something I always forget to watch along the way.


----------



## LisaTC

AliceandAriel said:


> 1. I'm embarrassed to say that the reason I go to Disney is for myself and myself alone. Not for my lack of trying to get others into it, but for the most part it's just me who loves the World with a fanatic passion.



No need to be embarrassed and, especially, not here!  We're right there with ya!



AliceandAriel said:


> 2. I've been asked if I have kids, if I have a husband, etc., and the answer is no to all of them. I'm embarrassed that, when they ask me, I'm typically judged for not starting a family at 23. (I know the kids debate is a tough point, hope I don't start anything by mentioning this.)



Good for you, explore the word, visit Disney till your heart's content.  Do what's right for you when it is!  You're still a baby compared to me! I felt that judgement, too.  Except when you said you were 23, I was a little aghast.  I didn't marry until I was 38 and had my DD at 42! LOL



AliceandAriel said:


> 3. Never seen Fantasmic! yet.



Me, neither!  A lot of people haven't.



AliceandAriel said:


> 4. Haven't ridden Splash Mountain yet.


  Splash was a once and done for me!  Maybe I'll get brave again about that last drop!



AliceandAriel said:


> 5. I've never seen the Princess and the Frog. I don't know why, it's just something I always forget to watch along the way.



Please see it.  One of my Disney favs!


----------



## rn448698

33 year old guy here:

1) The new Dumbo (at night) is one of my favorite rides
2) I refuse to see Flights of Wonder due to a bird phobia
3) I spend more time on certain rides thinking about the mechanics and layout (Haunted Mansion, Buzz, Pooh, Dinosaur).
4) I've never spoken to a face character, and never will.
5) I get bored on Pirates, but I ride it out of principle.


----------



## policycobb

I read Cast Member Confidential: A Disneyfied Memoir by Chris Mitchell last month.  It was awful but I couldn't put it down.  I was embarrassed to return it to the library.  I found it that bad.

I also spent over $100 on my 9 year old daughter an Elsa Cosplay dress to wear to MNSSHP.


----------



## wintershawl

rn448698 said:


> 33 year old guy here:
> 
> 1) The new Dumbo (at night) is one of my favorite rides
> 2) I refuse to see Flights of Wonder due to a bird phobia
> 3) I spend more time on certain rides thinking about the mechanics and layout (Haunted Mansion, Buzz, Pooh, Dinosaur).
> 4) I've never spoken to a face character, and never will.
> 5) I get bored on Pirates, but I ride it out of principle.



Haha.  #5 made me laugh.  It's why I ride IASW.  It sort of feels like I'm supposed to.  Last time we got stuck at the end for about 15 minutes.  I think this time we are skipping it!!


----------



## Softball Princess

I cant stand dole whips


----------



## Asuva03

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Can't speak on the pregnancy part because you don't really know the situation... maybe its a tumor? fibroids?   But I digress....  I totally agree with the children situation.  As much as I LOVE Disney, I took a 5 year break when I had my daughter.  There was no way I was spending all that money for me to deal with meltdowns, navigating strollers, and trying to balance changing diapers in a crowded restroom.  No thank you. I went to Disney in December 04 (just before I got pregnant) and didn't go back until December 2010 (her 5th birthday).  Im so glad I waited. She remembers every moment, and we had a great time!!  She even braved ToT and Dinosaur - at 5!!



This is exactly what I meant - Just seems like more hassle than it's worth to me for the amount of money you spend. I know I would want to wait a few years (as painful as it would be) to avoid some of that like you did.  My cousin is waiting for her little girl to hit about 5-6 years old too, that way she can walk some and they don't have to lug a stroller everywhere, she can communicate a little more effectively if there's a problem or she wants something, she'll actually get to ride some of the rides if she wants, etc. This just makes more sense to us. 



LisaTC said:


> a little, but I can address some of this...I think   I know some adults just love Disney.  Period.  When they have kids, they are taking them.  Do the kids get a lot out of it or remember the experience when they are wee little...who knows, but the parents may get a lot out of looking at the awes in their kids faces.  Likely, the youngest won't remember. I wondered this myself when I've seen too many melt downs from little ones.
> 
> My DD doesn't remember the times she's been to the beach/ocean when she was 2, 3, 4, 5.  Was I glad we went - heck yeah, because she had a glorious time and so did we...being together.  She's 10 now and remembers more, but I don't think that's the only reason to go. It's family time, together time, away time. However...was I glad I didn't take DD until she was 6 to WDW...yes, for us it turned out to be a much better experience that she could walk (no stroller, no naps, no diapers, etc) However, I'm not other people. It wouldn't be enjoyable to me to have a stroller in WDW.  It wouldn't cause another person to bat an eyelash.  Everyone has their own barometer for which they measure worth, I guess.  **Edit:  I had a friend who's inlaws had foot the bill for a big family vacation.  One of the DIL was 6 months pregnant with twins, plus a 3 & 4 year old, one had 1 & 3 year old another had a 5 year old.  Do you not go?  A free trip, heck yeah!  They had fun.  They took my advice, however, and did the trip in moderation and used their kids as the barometer for when the day was done and didn't push it.
> 
> I see, however, too often, over tired kids and cranky families that are trying to create the perfect vacation and fit everything in and tour the parks to the nines...that creates very unhappy kiddos.  They just want a popsicle and to run through the sprinkler!  LOL
> 
> Many people only have summer time to vacation.  I would never have wanted to vacation in Disney in the heat 8 months pregnant.  Not my idea of fun at all, but some may not think twice.  I do have concern of the safety of it, but I digress.  Disney has a tendency to draw you in without logic! It's the Disney curse!




Sorry - I didn't think of it as being off topic - it's something a little less "silly" I guess than most of these 'confessions', but it was something I've always wondered about - but figured I'd be crucified if I ever said anything aloud about it.  thus: "shameful secret", though I guess it's more like "shameful wondering"... But I figured this was the best place to throw it out there - since most everyone is running the risk of the same crucifixion. lol. 
Disney definitely has that Effect though!! "ahh to heck with it! - lets go anyway!" I totally agree and understand that children are children and they will have tantrums and throw meltdowns and whatnot. Even teenagers and adults do this.... especially at Disney (goodness knows I have ) Even if you have one of those (wonderful) freak kids who are happy ALL the time and you never have a problem with them the whole trip - it just doesn't seem like a good time to me to have to keep up with all that extra (navigating stroller, changing tables, cheerios, etc), and pay all that money, just for them to not remember it or even get to really enjoy it.
 For me, I'd much rather make the much cheaper beach trip like you mentioned, go to a nearby zoo, or give the kid that popsicle and sprinkler for a few years  while I dream of the day they're old enough to go.... But I only get to go every few years, and have to make the most of every trip, so that may be part of it for me - I think even if I could go every year or more I'd still wait though... It's just not worth it to me - but to each their own, I suppose.


----------



## Chuckers

I realized today, that while I love the movie Frozen... I can't stand Olaf. I think it's because Josh Gad's voice during 'Summer' annoys the snot out of me.


----------



## Vivianne

Chuckers said:


> I realized today, that while I love the movie Frozen... I can't stand Olaf. I think it's because Josh Gad's voice during 'Summer' annoys the snot out of me.


  I'm the same. I find him annoying & dumb if he can't figure he'll be a puddle in the sun.  I just don't like this character but if some love him, especially kids, so be it.

I prefer Rapunzel & her frying pan.


----------



## Chuckers

Vivianne said:


> I prefer Rapunzel & her frying pan.



And her chameleon


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

I liked brave better than Frozen. *hides*

I don't "get" pin trading. Those things are expensive. 

Dressing up as cinderella and Prince charming w/ DH for MNSSHP last year and signing autographs for little girls who thought I was the real cinderella, as well as taking a few photos, having photos taken of me, and skyping into the bday party of the person next to me for wishes' niece fulfilled a lifelong dream of mine of being cinderella and ranks 2nd among my favorite day of life besides my wedding.

** want to edit this to say the CM's (multiple) gave permission & encouraged it each time. As long as you don't claim to be the real cinderella that works at disney when asked, you're good. Don't want anyone yelling at me for breaking the photo/autograph rule when in costume


----------



## the pyromaniac

I don't like Hollywood Studios.

I have little to no interest in a bass fishing excursion at WDW, despite the fact that I fish probably 150-200 days a year and about 75-80 of those are for bass.

I care more about the food at WDW than almost anything else.

Frozen wasn't the least bit interesting.

I only buy my kid pins for trading in lots on Ebay.


----------



## FLSarah

rn448698 said:


> 33 year old guy here:
> 3) I spend more time on certain rides thinking about the mechanics and layout


  I do the same thing on some rides.  It's fascinating to me how they can make them.



Chuckers said:


> Watch "Emperor's New Groove"! To me, it's a very underrated movie.


Totally agree!  I love that movie.  I think I'll watch it tonight.  It's on Netflix.


----------



## aacvacation

Well...I have a big one to start with, nobody hate me!

1. I absolutely hated my first trip to WDW. It was my Freshman year of HS. For years I had dreamed of the moment I would step foot in to Magic Kingdom, and I remember the day I did, and the moment I saw Cinderella's Castle- I was overwhelmed with emotion. It was beyond what I had imagined, I had to fight back tears! But then I was SHOVED forward by my friends telling me to get going, that we had to RIDE RIDE RIDE, I wasn't able to absorb ANYTHING. Beyond that, we were there as a choir and every few hours we had to stop everything and go to a workshop! I seriously bawled when my director pulled me away from Illuminations. (Being a baby, I know. But I felt like I was missing everything!) Of course NOW, I wish I had cherished more of my time 'backstage' just because it is rare. But I hardly remember anything about that trip other than waiting in 3 hour lines and people fighting over who to sit with...

2. Continuing my rant from above,  I have never seen Illuminations in it's entirety. The two times I got close were during my first trip, and then during my second trip. Except that time, my cousin and I sat down an hour early and waited because I HAD to see it. My mom was going to meet up with us, I had booked her a surprise spa experience that day. Well it was 5 minutes before the show, she hadn't called or anything,  and I was getting really scared that something had happened to her. So I got up and decided to look for her. Fast forward and I was running all over Epcot like a chicken with it's head cut off. A CM stopped me because I was crying and I told them I couldn't find my mom. Of course...I was too old to seem like the 'lost' one, so they figured my mom was VERY old and had wandered off by accident or something. I didn't realize that until later, because at the time I was very confused by their questions like, "Does she know how to use a phone?" As it turned out, as soon as I got up, my mom arrived and sat down with Ryan. She'd left her phone at the resort,  and Ryan didn't have one to tell me she was with him....They loved Illuminations,  LOL.

3. I don't like Peter Pan's Flight,  I have no idea why the line is so long.

4. Since they opened New Fantasyland...I spend most of my time going back to where Gaston does his meet and greets, because I love interacting with him more than anything. And when I say 'going back', I mean, to check and see if there is a new Gaston out...so that I can meet with him for the first time too. (I have a problem.)

5. I'm really loud, and the first time I went to Turtle Talk with Crush, I got so excited and in to it that when he asked a question,  I was louder than everyone else. (The question being, "What is THIS?" When a female bathing suit top landed on him.) Well, unlike all the little kids who said,  "swimsuit!" I yelled out, "BIKINI TOP" without thinking that was a strange term.  And so when Crush was like, "Right on, right on....what's a bikini top?" All of the parents were really appalled and I felt so awkward. I didn't know that was a 'bad' term???


----------



## GOOFY4DONALD

My secret is secretly hate my husbands touring style. He wants always go go go. And always to the places and rides he likes. Plus he gets a vacation temper on him. Ugh Anyone remember that scene in the original Vacation movie with Chevy Chase? when they are looking at the Grand Canyon and he looks for 3 seconds  he says  yep lets go. That's my husband. He wants to go so much I feel like we are missing out. One of my best memories of epcot was when he went back to the resort for a nap. The kids and I went on spaceship earth and figment as many times as we wanted. Now I love my husband but sometimes I feel like it's his vacation and we just go along for the ride. I also have another secret from him. I usually let everyone pick a place to eat and then we agree on the others. Well he picks the most boring places for kids as all our meals so there have been times I give him his #1 pick and tell him the others are booked.


----------



## DisneyDreamer2504

GOOFY4DONALD said:


> My secret is secretly hate my husbands touring style. He wants always go go go. And always to the places and rides he likes. Plus he gets a vacation temper on him. Ugh Anyone remember that scene in the original Vacation movie with Chevy Chase? when they are looking at the Grand Canyon and he looks for 3 seconds  he says  yep lets go. That's my husband. He wants to go so much I feel like we are missing out. One of my best memories of epcot was when he went back to the resort for a nap. The kids and I went on spaceship earth and figment as many times as we wanted. Now I love my husband but sometimes I feel like it's his vacation and we just go along for the ride. I also have another secret from him. I usually let everyone pick a place to eat and then we agree on the others. Well he picks the most boring places for kids as all our meals so there have been times I give him his #1 pick and tell him the others are booked.



Omg! Same with DH! Before each trip, I think "this time will be better!" And each time we get home and I think, "I wish I'd gone with someone else." I love my DH, and he insists he loves WDW and has fun when we go, but he never acts like it! I feel like I spend the whole time watching him like he's a 5 year old that's going to tire and need a nap. "Hun, you thirsty? Let's get some drinks. How about an ice cream? No? Hmmm....you seem warm, want to go back to the hotel for a swim break?!"  And he never rides a ride twice in one visit! And I'm like "but it's only a 5 min wait for ToT....we HAVE to ride it again! On principle!" But no! Lol silly DH!


----------



## LisaTC

GOOFY4DONALD said:


> My secret is secretly hate my husbands touring style. He wants always go go go. And always to the places and rides he likes. Plus he gets a vacation temper on him. Ugh Anyone remember that scene in the original Vacation movie with Chevy Chase? when they are looking at the Grand Canyon and he looks for 3 seconds  he says  yep lets go. That's my husband. He wants to go so much I feel like we are missing out. One of my best memories of epcot was when he went back to the resort for a nap. The kids and I went on spaceship earth and figment as many times as we wanted. Now I love my husband but sometimes I feel like it's his vacation and we just go along for the ride. I also have another secret from him. I usually let everyone pick a place to eat and then we agree on the others. Well he picks the most boring places for kids as all our meals so there have been times I give him his #1 pick and tell him the others are booked.





DisneyDreamer2504 said:


> Omg! Same with DH! Before each trip, I think "this time will be better!" And each time we get home and I think, "I wish I'd gone with someone else." I love my DH, and he insists he loves WDW and has fun when we go, but he never acts like it! I feel like I spend the whole time watching him like he's a 5 year old that's going to tire and need a nap. "Hun, you thirsty? Let's get some drinks. How about an ice cream? No? Hmmm....you seem warm, want to go back to the hotel for a swim break?!"  And he never rides a ride twice in one visit! And I'm like "but it's only a 5 min wait for ToT....we HAVE to ride it again! On principle!" But no! Lol silly DH!



You BOTH totally made my day and gave me a  much needed reminder that my DH must be an awesome Disney traveling companion.  Does whatever I have planned and never complains.  Rides whatever, DD wants. Eats wherever I pick (although I do know his favorites) However, he does have an alarm clock in his stomach and if he needs a snack or something to eat, I say nothing!  LOL  Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## Almostexact

Five trips and I have never been on Peter pan flight. The line is always past that point of acceptability for  me lol. Fp+ this trip!


----------



## GlitzyGeekGirl

Almostexact said:


> Five trips and I have never been on Peter pan flight. The line is always past that point of acceptability for  me lol. Fp+ this trip!


 You must get a fast past first thing for Peter Pan's Flight.


----------



## Almostexact

GlitzyGeekGirl said:


> You must get a fast past first thing for Peter Pan's Flight.



I will for sure! See what I've been missing


----------



## nealfreakinporter

Almostexact said:


> I will for sure! See what I've been missing



Buckle up!  And wow... You all make me feel blessed. We walked up to Peter Pans Flight, and the wait was only 20 minutes...but even better...a couple gave us their fast passes. I didn't realize HOW lucky we ended up, getting on so quickly , let alone getting on it at all!


----------



## MommaPeel

3 Disney Parks down and so many days in the park I can no longer count them, and my shameful secrets

- I've never had a dole whip
- My trip is in 130 days & I booked all my ADRs from work and done most of my planning from there as well.  (Not my fault for the 17 hour time difference!)  
- I don't tell anyone about my Disney obsession until I see them with a Disney trinket or hear them talk about their trip to Disney.   (I bought my boss <DVC owner> a copy of Passporter and he learned what I meant when I told him he was doing it wrong.  I then passed him this website for his wife
- I miss the old Figment ride 
- I preferred solo touring, then I met DBF, who  CARS & Disney took me to DL/DCA for our 2nd date.  (2 year anniversary trip listed below!)


----------



## stitchlet

nealfreakinporter said:


> ... If I could get Stacy and that Disney Parks TV channel she does the infomercials for, I'd be a happy camper!



Oh me too!  I would love to have the "loop" that plays on the TV in the resort rooms!


----------



## Stacy's a freak

I have a new shameful secret.  HFiance and I are going on our honeymoon, two days of which will be at Disneyland.  I have only been to WDW (many times) but never with him.  He went to WDW once and only went to Epcot and MGM/HS and liked both but wasn't over the moon like most of us here.  Anyway, I am VERY excited about DL and I have been trying to make him understand - or warn him - what it might be like for me.  So...

(1) I am deathly afraid it will rain and he will want to stay inside, and (2) I am afraid he will not understand my Crazed Disney Side and will regret marrying me!     I have explained to him that I am WAY excited to the point of happy tears and he claims to get it ... but I just don't think he truly gets it - or won't until he sees me on Main Street in Disneyland.


----------



## Caseheidi

Stacy's a freak said:


> I have a new shameful secret.  HFiance and I are going on our honeymoon, two days of which will be at Disneyland.  I have only been to WDW (many times) but never with him.  He went to WDW once and only went to Epcot and MGM/HS and liked both but wasn't over the moon like most of us here.  Anyway, I am VERY excited about DL and I have been trying to make him understand - or warn him - what it might be like for me.  So...
> 
> (1) I am deathly afraid it will rain and he will want to stay inside, and (2) I am afraid he will not understand my Crazed Disney Side and will regret marrying me!     I have explained to him that I am WAY excited to the point of happy tears and he claims to get it ... but I just don't think he truly gets it - or won't until he sees me on Main Street in Disneyland.



It will be your Honeymoon. He should be so twiterpated that he finds your Crazed Disney Side to be adorable and choose to be charmed by it!

Congrats on getting married. You will love DLR, and it rarely rains there.


----------



## Suzie13

I hate soarin and space mountain
I think Tower of terror has went downhill
I've never tried this dole whip thing eveyone talks about

I don't like bambi


----------



## 911Guy203

I hated Animal Kingdom until my 4th or 5th visit.

I despise the coffee that Disney provides at their resorts.  For the prices you pay I expect more than a hot vat of Sanka.

We've taken our son to WDW 3 times now and he's yet to ride the Jungle Cruise, Walk the Swiss Family Treehouse, or ride Splash Mountain.

I've been to Disney 10+ times and have never been on Tom Sawyer Island.  Nor have I seen Fantasmic.  

My wife detests the Polynesian Resort.  The only time we go there is for breakfast once per trip at Kona.

And for my darkest secret I'm dying to visit Disney all by myself so I can do what I want, when I want and not have to answer to anyone.


----------



## Tower

911Guy203 said:


> I despise the coffee that Disney provides at their resorts.  For the prices you pay I expect more than a hot vat of Sanka. - *Absolutely Right! Where does that crap come from? I hate it!*
> I've been to Disney 10+ times and have never been on Tom Sawyer Island.  Nor have I seen Fantasmic. - *Finally got to the island last November on our 12th trip. The kids loved it and even played checkers with 12yo.*
> My wife detests the Polynesian Resort.  The only time we go there is for breakfast once per trip at Kona.-*I wouldn't stay there, but DW did not like the breakfast there at all! Guess we're not staying there either.*
> And for my darkest secret I'm dying to visit Disney all by myself so I can do what I want, when I want and not have to answer to anyone. - *YOU DA MAN! Absolutely with you there!*


Awesome!


----------



## Stacy's a freak

911Guy203 said:


> And for my darkest secret I'm dying to visit Disney all by myself so I can do what I want, when I want and not have to answer to anyone.



Yes!  It really is the best.  Even if you could just get away for a long weekend, it's a must do!


----------



## Tower

Stacy's a freak said:


> Yes!  It really is the best.  Even if you could just get away for a long weekend, it's a must do!


Too bad you're engaged an I'm married Stacy. I'd be with you! (so we can travel individually, of course!)


----------



## Chuckers

Let's ALL do solo trips together! We can meet in front of the castle for 5 minutes then go our seperate ways!


----------



## ep4244

Stacy's a freak said:


> Yes!  It really is the best.  Even if you could just get away for a long weekend, it's a must do!



Solo really is great.  Don't get me wrong I love going with my kids, but there's just something about doing whatever you want.


----------



## Amilo

My shameful secrets:

1) I am planning a solo trip to DLR, and my entire extended family lives in Socal (grandparents, aunts uncles cousins etc)... trying to figure out the best way to go without telling anyone and without anyone being offended, because I just want to enjoy Disney. Every time I've gone with people, they totally take over

2) I just don't like Tomorrow Land. Could totally skip it and be fine.


----------



## phinz

Amilo said:


> Trying to figure out the best way to go without telling anyone and without anyone being offended, because I just want to enjoy Disney. Every time I've gone with people, they totally take over



I told my family, who all live in the Seattle area (but not convenient to downtown in any way, shape or form) that if I ever want to see Seattle I'm going to have to not tell them I'm visiting so I can actually spend my time in Seattle instead of outside the city all the time. Just go and don't tell them you are there. It's none of their business.


----------



## Vivianne

My shameful secret has a different twist.  My sis moved to Orlando and I'm not revealing I booked a trip on October. I do feel guilty I'm not visiting her.  Well, maybe I'll invite her on my next trip after that or add a visit at the end of it.  Good thing we always rent a car.


----------



## WallDisney

I do not enjoy visiting Disney World during the Christmas season. I hate walking around and hearing Christmas music there. I want to hear the classic Disney World music. It just messed up my whole mood and I miss the whole experience.


----------



## jmulvaney

I absolutely loathe the Tea Cups! When my family managed to drag me on, they seem to relish making it go as fast as possible. I literally got off the last time a clammy, dizzy mess. Never again!


----------



## nealfreakinporter

jmulvaney said:


> I absolutely loathe the Tea Cups! When my family managed to drag me on, they seem to relish making it go as fast as possible. I literally got off the last time a clammy, dizzy mess. Never again!



New Disney Shameful Secret, I've never done the Teacups, for THIS very reason!  You can shoot me down a track, at high speeds, but spin me, and I'm done!


----------



## LisaTC

nealfreakinporter said:


> New Disney Shameful Secret, I've never done the Teacups, for THIS very reason!  You can shoot me down a track, at high speeds, but spin me, and I'm done!



me, neither...never have done them.  I feel exactly as you.


----------



## teruterubouzu

My shameful secret is that I haven't been to WDW since 2009! Lots of valid reasons, but I'm dying to go back. That's why I'm back here on the boards to get my fix.


----------



## Lantian

My shameful secret is that I think Epcot is the most boring park.


----------



## keahgirl8

I hate Space Mountain and Big Thunder.  The first time I went on SM, I had to lie down on a bench afterward.  I am a ride wuss.


ETA:  I should mention, it was the first, last, and only time.


----------



## lilychris

Watching grown kids in strollers.
Never telling my child about the character breakfast because it will waste time from the park.
Wasn't impressed with the dole whip.
I was truly depressed when I got back from my disney trip.


----------



## lilychris

I mean grown kids that fully able to walk and don't because they are lazy


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Just got back from my 2nd solo trip and have two to add:

*ahem*

- I probably owe the guy an apology that was using his kid's stroller as a battering ram the other day to get through crowds and as he passed me, I "mistakenly" elbowed him in the back. My bad.

- Whatever they did to change up the recipe for the churros, sucks!


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

lilychris said:


> Watching grown kids in strollers.
> Never telling my child about the character breakfast because it will waste time from the park.
> Wasn't impressed with the dole whip.
> I was truly depressed when I got back from my disney trip.





lilychris said:


> I mean grown kids that fully able to walk and don't because they are lazy



My absolutely favorite website in the world! walk.


----------



## nealfreakinporter

LaLalovesWDW said:


> My absolutely favorite website in the world! walk.



HAHAHA!  This is hilarious...and sad all at the same time!

PS LaLa, hope you had an amazing time on your trip!


----------



## wintershawl

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Just got back from my 2nd solo trip and have two to add:
> 
> *ahem*
> 
> - I probably owe the guy an apology that was using his kid's stroller as a battering ram the other day to get through crowds and as he passed me, I "mistakenly" elbowed him in the back. My bad.



I would never do anything like that!  .... or wait, is that... I've probably done something like that?


----------



## themommy

LaLalovesWDW said:


> - I probably owe the guy an apology that was using his kid's stroller as a battering ram the other day to get through crowds and as he passed me, I "mistakenly" elbowed him in the back. My bad.



LOL


----------



## phinz

LaLalovesWDW said:


> - I probably owe the guy an apology that was using his kid's stroller as a battering ram the other day to get through crowds and as he passed me, I "mistakenly" elbowed him in the back. My bad.




My biggest issue with WDW was the sheer amount of strollers and the jerk parents "driving" them. I can't count the number, seriously, of times I was hit in the Achilles tendons by idiots who thought they wanted to occupy the same space as me. 

I've also "accidentally" lost my balance and stepped on the insoles of people who stand too close to me in line.  They tend to back off when their feet hurt. Personal space, people. It's not that difficult. If I can feel your breath on the back of my neck you are way. too. close.


----------



## kimchey12

Is it wrong to want a princess colouring book and pencil crayons. I feel like colouring and in 45 lol. I guess that's a secret.


----------



## vtfretwell

I do not like school bread. I don't understand what everyone loves about them. 

Never tried a dole whip (next trip maybe)

I have never been to the tiki room (forget about it every trip)


----------



## Vino Monkey

.


----------



## cruella23

Vino Monkey said:


> I've never been on Astro Orbitor in Tomorrowland.  And I'm not sure that I ever will.  Please let me know if I am missing anything by skipping it every year...



Not missing anything.  With the possible exception of a cool view from up there.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

nealfreakinporter said:


> HAHAHA!  This is hilarious...and sad all at the same time!
> 
> PS LaLa, hope you had an amazing time on your trip!



hehehe... I know right...and YES, I had a fantastic time!! Trying to get my pics together now to try and piece together a TR.



phinz said:


> My biggest issue with WDW was the sheer amount of strollers and the jerk parents "driving" them. I can't count the number, seriously, of times I was hit in the Achilles tendons by idiots who thought they wanted to occupy the same space as me.
> 
> I've also "accidentally" lost my balance and stepped on the insoles of people who stand too close to me in line.  They tend to back off when their feet hurt. Personal space, people. It's not that difficult. If I can feel your breath on the back of my neck you are way. too. close.



HA! That is my life's tagline, "If I can feel your breath on the back of my neck, you are way too close!" LOLOL... yes, it was nuts last week.  Of course most of them had the kids walking and using the strollers as crowd control/shopping cart...smh.



wintershawl said:


> I would never do anything like that!  .... or wait, is that... I've probably done something like that?



I won't tell...  



Vino Monkey said:


> I've never been on Astro Orbitor in Tomorrowland.  And I'm not sure that I ever will.
> 
> Please let me know if I am missing anything by skipping it every year...



probably the elevator ride up to it is the most exciting part.


----------



## ShadowKissed

Never been to AK, I want to try EE

Never been on RnR, kinda freaks me out, same with ToT, should I go on them next trip (whenever that may be)

Never seen a firework display at WDW, I think I've seen one at DLP.

Never had any 'classic' Disney food.

Never met any of the 'main' Disney characters.

Never stayed at a WDW resort, I like the look of WL and Poly, is it better to stay on site? 

I hate IASW


----------



## AquaDame

I prefer DLs' Its a Small World to WDW's since they added characters from the countries... thought I'd hate it, but I actually love and miss it when in WDW. They. Are. So. Stinking. Cute.


----------



## nealfreakinporter

LaLalovesWDW said:


> hehehe... I know right...and YES, I had a fantastic time!! Trying to get my pics together now to try and piece together a TR.
> 
> Look forward to the TR!  And I'm glad the internet decided it was time to call parents out for allowing their children to be so lazy!


----------



## nealfreakinporter

ShadowKissed said:


> Never been to AK, I want to try EE
> 
> Never been on RnR, kinda freaks me out, same with ToT, should I go on them next trip (whenever that may be)
> 
> Never seen a firework display at WDW, I think I've seen one at DLP.
> 
> Never had any 'classic' Disney food.
> 
> Never met any of the 'main' Disney characters.
> 
> Never stayed at a WDW resort, I like the look of WL and Poly, is it better to stay on site?
> 
> I hate IASW



EE is amazing!  AK is awesome, but I'm one who see it as a half park (until they roll out the night time show that is), so I would recommend if using a park hopper, to take a look at AK, and totally go on EE!  RnR and ToT are all on preference, but I simply LOVE ToT...its both a thrill ride, and really slick dark ride all in one.  My DW won't go with me, as she hates drops, but I constantly tell her she is missing out.  I haven't had a ton of 'classic' Disney food, but on the last trip had a Mickey Ice Cream bar (HOLY CHOCOLATE HEAVEN!), and finally enjoyed a Dole Whip (island heaven!).  Both are worth trying out!  In my opinion the firework show encapsulates the magic of WDW like nothing else can!  I've also done one trip off site, and one on...I recommend staying on site, but still had a blast off site...its just 100% Disney magic all day when staying on site!  ISMA drives me nutty, but I always go once a trip, because its a 'classic' ride, I feel like I must do, especially since I can't handle spinning rides like the Teacups!


----------



## Chuckers

AquaDame said:


> I prefer DLs' Its a Small World to WDW's since they added characters from the countries... thought I'd hate it, but I actually love and miss it when in WDW. They. Are. So. Stinking. Cute.



I like the addition of the characters in DL's IASW, unfortunately, they added theme music for each character addition and at times it REALLY clashes with the standard background song.


----------



## ShadowKissed

nealfreakinporter said:


> EE is amazing!  AK is awesome, but I'm one who see it as a half park (until they roll out the night time show that is), so I would recommend if using a park hopper, to take a look at AK, and totally go on EE!  RnR and ToT are all on preference, but I simply LOVE ToT...its both a thrill ride, and really slick dark ride all in one.  My DW won't go with me, as she hates drops, but I constantly tell her she is missing out.  I haven't had a ton of 'classic' Disney food, but on the last trip had a Mickey Ice Cream bar (HOLY CHOCOLATE HEAVEN!), and finally enjoyed a Dole Whip (island heaven!).  Both are worth trying out!  In my opinion the firework show encapsulates the magic of WDW like nothing else can!  I've also done one trip off site, and one on...I recommend staying on site, but still had a blast off site...its just 100% Disney magic all day when staying on site!  ISMA drives me nutty, but I always go once a trip, because its a 'classic' ride, I feel like I must do, especially since I can't handle spinning rides like the Teacups!



Okay, thank you. I've had EE on my list of things to do next time at WDW, along with other things. I'd love to stay at a resort they're just a bit out my price range right now, maybe one day I'll start from the Value and work my way up.


----------



## nealfreakinporter

ShadowKissed said:


> Okay, thank you. I've had EE on my list of things to do next time at WDW, along with other things. I'd love to stay at a resort they're just a bit out my price range right now, maybe one day I'll start from the Value and work my way up.



I hear you!  We have only done value so far, but I took the advice of many to stay at Pop Century, and it's really nice for a Value hotel. I'm hoping we can move up to a moderate at some point. 

And yeah, I'm a coaster guy, and was impressed with how smooth EE is!  My wife loaths coasters, and had her eyes closed the whole time, but said it was actually pretty good.


----------



## Caseheidi

New shameful secret: we are at WDW right now, and when my 5 yr old insisted on going on EE with us, I didn't fight hard enough to talk her out of it and took her. Now I have to convince her each ride we go on that it is not scary, won't go backwards and has no monsters popping out at her. But even with the drama, I loved going on it with her! Not a Mommy award winning moment.

Oh, and side note: finally tried the school bread at Epcot Norway yesterday. While it was good, I'm not sure what all the fuss is about. And where in the heck do Norwegians get coconut to top their pastry? Just saying!


----------



## Suelala

I absolutely love Johnny Depp, and love him as Captain Jack Sparrow! I always look forward to seeing him in the treasure room at the end of POC. 
Ok, heres the shameful secret part.
I cant help but wonder if he is "animatronically correct".


----------



## Almostexact

Suelala said:


> I absolutely love Johnny Depp, and love him as Captain Jack Sparrow! I always look forward to seeing him in the treasure room at the end of POC.
> Ok, heres the shameful secret part.
> I cant help but wonder if he is "animatronically correct".



Hahaha finally something that fits the title!


----------



## sky13

Oh just thought of another one - when I went to Disneyland I was so mesmerised by how perfect everything was and all the animatronics. I saw a perfect little hummingbird flitting around the plants and spent more time than I should have wondering if it was real or an animatronic... (I think the fact that it flew away should have clued me in!)


----------



## tstidm1

My shameful Disney Secret has changed. I admit I dislike Character Breakfasts. I'm a fairly quiet person in the morning until I get Diet Coke and Breakfast in me. That means I need time to turn my personality on. Personally Character's at Breakfast's seem like I am forced to want to interact with characters at way too early in the morning. I have three of these during the ABD Backstage Magic, so I'm kind of hoping that I can avoid them or at least interacting with Characters at 7 AM in the morning.


----------



## mamaode

My BFF and I went to Disneyland this past January. We pre purchased a photo pass plus. We were in the parks three days and have almost 500 pictures. 90% of them are hilarious and I'm fairly certain nearly all cast members we encountered thought we had a drinking problem. However in *most* cases we were actually bone sober. Lol.


----------



## SueDonym3

I enjoy my solo trips to DW more than the trips I take with family or my Disney buddies...shh....don't tell...


----------



## Chuckers

Caseheidi said:


> And where in the heck do Norwegians get coconut to top their pastry? Just saying!



It's carried over by a swallow.  (I am sure nobody gets that joke but me...)


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

SueDonym3 said:


> I enjoy my solo trips to DW more than the trips I take with family or my Disney buddies...shh....don't tell...



Ditto!


----------



## GOOFY4DONALD

Suelala said:


> I absolutely love Johnny Depp, and love him as Captain Jack Sparrow! I always look forward to seeing him in the treasure room at the end of POC. Ok, heres the shameful secret part. I cant help but wonder if he is "animatronically correct".


here is my shameful ... Maybe not 100% disney... Secret. I think Johnny Depp is one of the absolute best actors of my lifetime. But I do not find him a sex symbol at all. I dont find him even remotely handsome. But an amazingly brilliant actor.


----------



## phinz

Chuckers said:


> It's carried over by a swallow.  (I am sure nobody gets that joke but me...)



An African or European swallow?


----------



## Chuckers

phinz said:


> An African or European swallow?



Yay! Someone got the reference!!!


----------



## Stacy's a freak

phinz said:


> An African or European swallow?


 
"It's not a question of where he _grips it!  _It's a simple matter of weight ratios._"_


----------



## Suelala

GOOFY4DONALD said:


> here is my shameful ... Maybe not 100% disney... Secret. I think Johnny Depp is one of the absolute best actors of my lifetime. But I do not find him a sex symbol at all. I dont find him even remotely handsome. But an amazingly brilliant actor.



Good! More of him for me, lol!!! At my age I thought I was over celebrity crushes, but nope! I find him to be so cute and sexy! This really is a shameful secret, but I one I can live with


----------



## Chuckers

Stacy's a freak said:


> "It's not a question of where he _grips it!  _It's a simple matter of weight ratios._"_



I wish this board allowed you to "like" posts!


----------



## nealfreakinporter

Chuckers said:


> I wish this board allowed you to "like" posts!



I thought the same thing. Haha.


----------



## nealfreakinporter

Good point on the SHAMEFUL aspect of this post.  I'll give one that actually does make me feel shameful.  After exciting the Living with the Seas with Nemo and Friends ride, there is some interactive stuff to play around with...I found myself frustrated, not being able to do any of that stuff, because kids (as they SHOULD be), were playing with them...and I wanted to shove a few out of the way, so I could get a chance.  ...I just walked away though.  The thought was there though haha.

Same goes for multiple other interactive areas of attractions at Epcot etc.  Haha.


----------



## LisaTC

nealfreakinporter said:


> Good point on the SHAMEFUL aspect of this post.  I'll give one that actually does make me feel shameful.  After exciting the Living with the Seas with Nemo and Friends ride, there is some interactive stuff to play around with...I found myself frustrated, not being able to do any of that stuff, because kids (as they SHOULD be), were playing with them...and I wanted to shove a few out of the way, so I could get a chance.  ...I just walked away though.  The thought was there though haha.
> 
> Same goes for multiple other interactive areas of attractions at Epcot etc.  Haha.



BAHAHAH!!  Me, too!  OMG...some kids were on there forever and I wanted to give them the stink eye!  LOL


----------



## ShadowKissed

I'm still upset that they changed Test Track, it was my favourite ride at Epcot back in 2010.


----------



## nealfreakinporter

LisaTC said:


> BAHAHAH!!  Me, too!  OMG...some kids were on there forever and I wanted to give them the stink eye!  LOL


 
Glad I'm not alone!  Hahaha.


----------



## nealfreakinporter

ShadowKissed said:


> I'm still upset that they changed Test Track, it was my favourite ride at Epcot back in 2010.



Sadly I never got to do old school Test Track, but my wife says the same thing!


----------



## phinz

nealfreakinporter said:


> Sadly I never got to do old school Test Track, but my wife says the same thing!



Your wife is right. The old one was cleverly designed with humorous banter, great set dressing and a fun story. The new one just looks like Tron and Chevy got together and had a boring little baby.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

phinz said:


> Your wife is right. The old one was cleverly designed with humorous banter, great set dressing and a fun story. The new one just looks like Tron and Chevy got together and had a boring little baby.



 sooooooooooo true!!


----------



## nealfreakinporter

phinz said:


> Your wife is right. The old one was cleverly designed with humorous banter, great set dressing and a fun story. The new one just looks like Tron and Chevy got together and had a boring little baby.



That is the perfect description!


----------



## ShadowKissed

I could not agree more! I know it was old and everything but that's what I liked about it, and in my view, if it ain't broke don't fix it!


----------



## Stacy's a freak

nealfreakinporter said:


> Good point on the SHAMEFUL aspect of this post. I'll give one that actually does make me feel shameful. After exciting the Living with the Seas with Nemo and Friends ride, there is some interactive stuff to play around with...I found myself frustrated, not being able to do any of that stuff, because kids (as they SHOULD be), were playing with them...and I wanted to shove a few out of the way, so I could get a chance. ...I just walked away though. The thought was there though haha.
> 
> Same goes for multiple other interactive areas of attractions at Epcot etc. Haha.


 This is EXACTLY the true intention of this thread!!!  I consider a "quote" akin to a facebook "like" in DISspeak    Some people have been flamed for considering having an adults only night - haha.  A (big) part of me would love that!  Let's let the tired little buggers go home at 10 p.m. and keep the parks open for the adults to enjoy the kid stuff without the pesky kids in the way - haha.


----------



## nealfreakinporter

Stacy's a freak said:


> This is EXACTLY the true intention of this thread!!!  I consider a "quote" akin to a facebook "like" in DISspeak    Some people have been flamed for considering having an adults only night - haha.  A (big) part of me would love that!  Let's let the tired little buggers go home at 10 p.m. and keep the parks open for the adults to enjoy the kid stuff without the pesky kids in the way - haha.



Perfect!  This institutes good parenting as well.  Also, I'd ask this for all 4 parks, not just Magic Kingdom! 

And I also consider the quote a like on the disboards!  Haha.


----------



## ShadowKissed

That would be so cool if the parks did that, I bet the lines would be shorter too!


----------



## MsTomMorrow

I thought of another one of mine...I do not "get" people that wait hours upon hours to meet characters. I love characters and think they make Disney special because they are so enthusiastic, but I'm not going be upset if I don't meet them/get my photo taken with them


----------



## nealfreakinporter

MsTomMorrow said:


> I thought of another one of mine...I do not "get" people that wait hours upon hours to meet characters. I love characters and think they make Disney special because they are so enthusiastic, but I'm not going be upset if I don't meet them/get my photo taken with them



The line for Jack Skellington during MNSSHP was shameful in my eyes!  Hahaha, who is waiting in that line, that long during a party?!  I can't imagine these people waiting to meet Elsa and the other lady from Fozen I cant think of her name right now... haha.

I'm so with you on that!


----------



## Amilo

MsTomMorrow said:
			
		

> I thought of another one of mine...I do not "get" people that wait hours upon hours to meet characters. I love characters and think they make Disney special because they are so enthusiastic, but I'm not going be upset if I don't meet them/get my photo taken with them



Totally agree! I just don't get it! I am spoiled though... I did the wdw college program in toontown and saw characters all the time.


----------



## Vito

Shameful Secrets eh?

1) I really don't like Animal Kingdom at all...shall I rant?  Yes I will.  I think every single inch of that place bottlenecks constantly.  Any moderate crowd makes me secretly boil in anger because people constantly get in front of you, and your always ducking at the last minute at peoples photo opportunity.  Dinoland USA makes my heart break every time I see the tacky carnival rides. I love Everest, and that's about it there. 

2) I have no desire to ride Soarin'...and still haven't ridden it yet.  I will eventually, but will not wait the horrible line and not willing to use a FP for it.

3)  Lastly I think some parents out there use strollers for childen far to old to be in them.  I also think they always seem to be the ones who use them to barge their way through a crowd and have little courtesy for others..


I feel so dirty


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Vito said:


> Shameful Secrets eh?
> 
> 1) I really don't like Animal Kingdom at all...shall I rant?  Yes I will.  I think every single inch of that place bottlenecks constantly.  Any moderate crowd makes me secretly boil in anger because people constantly get in front of you, and your always ducking at the last minute at peoples photo opportunity.  Dinoland USA makes my heart break every time I see the tacky carnival rides. I love Everest, and that's about it there.
> 
> 2) I have no desire to ride Soarin'...and still haven't ridden it yet.  I will eventually, but will not wait the horrible line and not willing to use a FP for it.
> 
> 3)  Lastly I think some parents out there use strollers for childen far to old to be in them.  I also think they always seem to be the ones who use them to barge their way through a crowd and have little courtesy for others..
> 
> 
> I feel so dirty



awwww Vito... woo woo woo. It's ok. You're in a safe place now. LOL.  
1) - I used to feel exactly as you do about AK. Actually I still do regarding all the bottle necking. My last convo with a CM ensured me that expansion and changes will help to alleviate some of that.  I also USED to feel just as you do about Dinoland. I just didn't get it... until I took the "Wild by Design" Tour a couple of weeks ago. OMG...totally changed my perception and once you learn about the backstory about Dinoland.. maybe, just maybe you will give it half a chance.  Here is a blog post about some of the backstory, but s/he doesn't get into a lot of what we learned on the tour...but it totally converted me  

2) It's great to do at least once... I won't ride it again until they change the movie, but you gotta..you just gotta. 

and 3).... YES!!! Please scroll up for our little rant about strollergate at WDW... too funny!!


----------



## Stacy's a freak

Sure, we all have our dislikes (or "hates"), but let's keep the theme along the lines of shameful secrets    Like yesterday I was having a bit of a stressful day and I actually, seriously, thought about driving directly to the airport, paying through the nose (using credit, of course) to hop a last-minute flight to the World just to sit my tush on a curb on Main Street eating a dolewhip and forgetting about any piddly problems I might have been facing at that moment.  Thankfully, after I regained my senses I realized that my little problem du jour doesn't even touch some other people's problems I realized how shameful I can be!


----------



## iheartglaciers

lilychris said:


> Watching grown kids in strollers.
> Never telling my child about the character breakfast because it will waste time from the park.



We do a resort character breakfast on the last day (when we don't have a park pass) and fly out early evening for this very reason!


----------



## MsTomMorrow

Stacy's a freak said:


> Sure, we all have our dislikes (or "hates"), but let's keep the theme along the lines of shameful secrets    Like yesterday I was having a bit of a stressful day and I actually, seriously, thought about driving directly to the airport, paying through the nose (using credit, of course) to hop a last-minute flight to the World just to sit my tush on a curb on Main Street eating a dolewhip and forgetting about any piddly problems I might have been facing at that moment.  Thankfully, after I regained my senses I realized that my little problem du jour doesn't even touch some other people's problems I realized how shameful I can be!



Oh my goodness...I think I have a moment like that at least once a week hahah. Sometimes when I have a glass of wine I convince myself to go just for a day. But...I never do it. Sadly. But I feel you!!! Maybe one day...


----------



## ashleighbass06

People in the "real world" don't know what A big Disney fan I am (and I have my own podcast so I take it a step further). I'm a teacher and one of the parents was talking about a trip she took with her family to WDW and how expensive it is and I just kept my mouth shut. 

Also, I've never seen Bambi. As a kid, my mom (who's also never seen it) wouldn't let me watch it because it's too sad.


----------



## hootie4

I have a small collection of Vinylmations and I enjoy trading them.  I think two people know about this and my guy friends are not any of them.  

Going back solo to DW in July and can't wait!


----------



## MotherofLandon

1- I had a dream that I was at MK. I panicked when I realized I "forgot" to make dining reservations, the panic woke me up.

2- On my first trip in 2007 my family and I pool hopped at Beach Club. I had no idea it was against the rules because we had stayed at other resorts with stay at one play at all privileges. It wasn't until I saw all the signs that we then snuck back out. Oops.


----------



## Vito

Ooh forgot one.

I don't get Duffy.  I just don't.  The marketing of Duffy in Epcot seems a little pushy.    I secretly wish the bear would go away...


----------



## Kermit85

Vito said:


> Ooh forgot one.  I don't get Duffy.  I just don't.  The marketing of Duffy in Epcot seems a little pushy.    I secretly wish the bear would go away...



I don't even know where Duffy came from or why he's such a big deal.


----------



## ShadowKissed

Duffy was apparently created by Minnie Mouse for Mickey to take away when he was on holiday. Duffy is really popular in Japan. That's all I know, I looked it up. I didn't even know of Duffy until the last few years and didn't know where he came from either.


----------



## Kermit85

ShadowKissed said:


> Duffy was apparently created by Minnie Mouse for Mickey to take away when he was on holiday. Duffy is really popular in Japan. That's all I know, I looked it up. I didn't even know of Duffy until the last few years and didn't know where he came from either.



We saw him for the first time when we went to Disney a couple years ago.  We were all like "who the heck is Duffy?"  I never thought to look it up but now I might.


----------



## Meetmeinmontauk

MotherofLandon said:


> 1- I had a dream that I was at MK. I panicked when I realized I "forgot" to make dining reservations, the panic woke me up.
> 
> 2- On my first trip in 2007 my family and I pool hopped at Beach Club. I had no idea it was against the rules because we had stayed at other resorts with stay at one play at all privileges. It wasn't until I saw all the signs that we then snuck back out. Oops.




For the past few months I keep dreaming that I forgot to pack my camera. DBF bought me a nice dslr camera this Christmas mainly so I could use it at WDW. I've had the same dream close to 6 or 7 times!


----------



## donnawine

Kermit85 said:


> We saw him for the first time when we went to Disney a couple years ago.  We were all like "who the heck is Duffy?"  I never thought to look it up but now I might.



I too was baffled by Duffy, like disney doesn't have enough characters they have to make one up?
I stayed onsite last week for the first time in years - there is a bedtime story that runs every 15 minutes on their tv. Minnie made it for Mickey to sleep with when he was away and homesick or missed her...something like that anyway. 
Marketing genius on Disney's part - now kids who may be homesick NEED a Duffy bear . LOL.


----------



## donnawine

phinz said:


> Your wife is right. The old one was cleverly designed with humorous banter, great set dressing and a fun story. The new one just looks like Tron and Chevy got together and had a boring little baby.



HAHAHAHA!  Exactly!!!


----------



## Disneyaddictz

I could skip Epcot ...... Please...don't attack :/


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Disneyaddictz said:


> I could skip Epcot ...... Please...don't attack :/



I could skip HS.  I'd love to catch Fantasmic but it's not a deal breaker. If we were short on time, it would be gone.


----------



## keahgirl8

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I could skip HS.  I'd love to catch Fantasmic but it's not a deal breaker. If we were short on time, it would be gone.



Agreed.  Last visit, I was short on time, so I got a red velvet cupcake, walked around a little, and left.


----------



## ebradley23

I got hammered at the bar with the rotating dance floor in what was Pleasure Island the first time I went to DW. My DH and I had gotten engaged the night before, so we were celebrating. I was so bad I was rocking back and forth to time my exit from the dance floor, because it seemed to be spinning so fast.


----------



## phinz

ebradley23 said:


> I got hammered at the bar with the rotating dance floor in what was Pleasure Island the first time I went to DW. My DH and I had gotten engaged the night before, so we were celebrating. I was so bad I was rocking back and forth to time my exit from the dance floor, because it seemed to be spinning so fast.



That was me my first time at WDW, but I did it at the Adventurers Club. Those canteens were *strong*.


----------



## sequoia 14

Reading everyone's responses has been great! The first ones off the top of my head: 

I refuse to call DHS anything other than MGM.  
If I never rode Space Mountain or EE again I would be ok (and I like coasters).
Im sad that I can no longer give paper fastpasses I havent used to strangers in the evenings. 
I think all strollers should be banned except for the really small, cheap Walmart plastic ones. 
The first time I road Soarin I clapped.  Since then not so much.
American Adventure makes me cry every time. 
Im not a big fan of Mickey, Minnie or Tinker Bell. 
I think the Disney Dining Plan should include appetizers and alcohol.
I wont watch Nemo ever again because the benches are so uncomfortable.
I like getting character autographs.

Ducks head in shame


----------



## typewrittenwolf

I once spent 9 hours continually riding It's A Small World at MK. I only got off because I was finally hungry. 
I have pool hopped during off season and plotted getting into Stormalong Bay. 
I broke up with someone because she insulted WDW.


----------



## Chuckers

typewrittenwolf said:


> I once spent 9 hours continually riding It's A Small World at MK. I only got off because I was finally hungry.



That just boggles the mind... truly...


----------



## sky13

Have been in quite kid-oriented environments (with cartoons, Disney toys, minions) and talking to lots of kids in the last couple of months due to school work. Every time I see a Disney character or drawing or picture I've had to resist the urge to say that I'm going to WDW!! Saying that may be a bit too mean to the kids...


----------



## pharaoh

ebradley23 said:


> I got hammered at the bar with the rotating dance floor in what was Pleasure Island the first time I went to DW. My DH and I had gotten engaged the night before, so we were celebrating. I was so bad I was rocking back and forth to time my exit from the dance floor, because it seemed to be spinning so fast.



Hahaha, this is mine too. Full disclosure I was underage at the time (20) and my friends and I would sneak drinks in our purses and go nuts at that bar, and the one with the popular dance music too.

But yes, that rotating floor was hilarious. It would take me FOREVER to get off of it because in my drunken state I was terrified of falling, and then once I did manage to escape at a snail's pace, I would still feel the spinning for AGES.


----------



## Mikeyjtecumseh

I have been to disney over 10 and have never been on Astro Orbiter


----------



## Stacy's a freak

pharaoh said:


> Hahaha, this is mine too. Full disclosure I was underage at the time (20) and my friends and I would sneak drinks in our purses and go nuts at that bar, and the one with the popular dance music too.
> 
> But yes, that rotating floor was hilarious. It would take me FOREVER to get off of it because in my drunken state I was terrified of falling, and then once I did manage to escape at a snail's pace, I would still feel the spinning for AGES.


 Just the idea of a rotating dance floor makes me feel ill - let alone with drinks!!   I do sorta miss the idea of Pleasure Island.  Truthfully, even if it were back I don't think I would go there all that much during my trip.  But I could spend every night in Jellyrolls at BW!!


----------



## pharaoh

I do KINDA miss PI, but it was a little more trashy than anything else. I used to see parents with their small children in the loud clubs LATE at night and it gave me the concerned frown.

I guess this is a shameful secret: I've never been to Jellyrolls and I am kinda biased against it because when I lived in Orlando (again, I was 20), my older friends used to go ALL THE TIME without me, and I felt really left out. 

Hahah, 10 years later, I have no desire to see what it's all about.

Another shameful secret: I hate Downtown Disney. Hate it! Hate everything about it! I avoid it if I possibly can. I call it Frowntown Disney for a reason.


----------



## Vito

Mikeyjtecumseh said:


> I have been to disney over 10 and have never been on Astro Orbiter



Been there more than that and I haven't either.....same with Dumbo, and Aladdin's magic carpets...

I grew up in Omaha Nebraska and had a tiny local amusement park and they had a helicopter ride where you pulled the bar in and out to go up or down...very cheap and very carnival ride like....but exact same concept.

Our entire family (even the first time) all felt rides like that could be skipped because they weren't unique and we could do that anytime....no matter how well it is themed...We were here for Disney magic and all thought it was cheap and never needed to do it.  I still think that way today.

I get the Dumbo ride and I get the astro orbiter....I do.  But throw in Aladdin's carpets and you have 3 of the same ride in the same park with different overlays...

major overkill!


----------



## evilqueenmindy

I think Fantasmic is the most overrated thing on Disney property, and consider all you have to do to see it a heeeeeeuuuuuuuuge waste of time.  
MGM had some pretty great fireworks when I was a kid.  They should go back to that.


----------



## Stacy's a freak

pharaoh said:


> I do KINDA miss PI, but it was a little more trashy than anything else. I used to see parents with their small children in the loud clubs LATE at night and it gave me the concerned frown.
> 
> I guess this is a shameful secret: I've never been to Jellyrolls and I am kinda biased against it because when I lived in Orlando (again, I was 20), my older friends used to go ALL THE TIME without me, and I felt really left out.
> 
> Hahah, 10 years later, I have no desire to see what it's all about.
> 
> Another shameful secret: I hate Downtown Disney. Hate it! Hate everything about it! I avoid it if I possibly can. I call it Frowntown Disney for a reason.


 Frowntown Disney   With all of the parking problems I have been hearing about, I'm not surprised that it's frown worthy!  

If you ever decide to do Jellyrolls, I would be curious about your thoughts.  Since I love to sing along to ANYTHING (and often get odd looks from other drivers when I'm tooling about), Jellyrolls is right up my alley.  Everyone sings along there so I'm not ridiculed - haha.


----------



## phinz

I've never had a hard time parking at Downtown Disney. Then again, I don't mind walking long distances. I'm the guy you see parked in the auxiliary parking lots at the mall because I don't trust other drivers.


----------



## Luv0fDisney

Okay....

One year I think it was 2006 I rode Aerosmith rockin roller coaster 27 times in a row. Now I can't stand it. On my last trip I got the back seat and didn't feel well I actually broke down crying cause it hurt so much. I think they should have volume controls in the seats. So now I am never going on that ride again.

I actually think going up on tower of terror is more scary then going down. Lol. 
I have only gone to the water park 1 time in my life back in 1996. 

I miss the arm and and over epcot spaceship earth that had the park name included.

I can't stand universe of energy and the land boat ride is a close second.


----------



## Stacy's a freak

phinz said:


> I've never had a hard time parking at Downtown Disney. Then again, I don't mind walking long distances. I'm the guy you see parked in the auxiliary parking lots at the mall because I don't trust other drivers.


I have heard that the parking right now is bad due to construction.  Let's hope it clears up soon


----------



## phinz

Just heard from a friend who left DD about an hour ago. He said it wasn't bad parking, but I'm imagining nights are nuts.


----------



## Judyfun

doing my first solo trip and looking forward to it.   My shameful secret is I sing Disney songs in the shower


----------



## Vito

Here is another of my dirty secrets...

Being a dirty smoker, I know I know I want to quit but not in the cards right now...

..but I love the smoking areas of the parks.  Everyone sits and relaxes and is far more friendly than anywhere else in the parks.  I have traded more Disney war stories and great times here than anywhere else ever.  I have given people new to Disney advice, and gotten some expert tips there myself.  Everyone just is very free to open up and chat with one another as most of them are separated from their party to have a quick smoke and honestly its great.

I know its a bunch of people with a dirty habit, but its quite a nice experience...


----------



## Stacy's a freak

Vito said:


> Here is another of my dirty secrets...
> 
> Being a dirty smoker, I know I know I want to quit but not in the cards right now...
> 
> ..but I love the smoking areas of the parks. Everyone sits and relaxes and is far more friendly than anywhere else in the parks. I have traded more Disney war stories and great times here than anywhere else ever. I have given people new to Disney advice, and gotten some expert tips there myself. Everyone just is very free to open up and chat with one another as most of them are separated from their party to have a quick smoke and honestly its great.
> 
> I know its a bunch of people with a dirty habit, but its quite a nice experience...


That seems to be the case with smoking sections in general.  My mom admits that she started smoking in nursing school many years ago because it was something social to do to get to know her classmates.  She quit many years later and regrets it but even about 25 years after quitting, she still admits craving a cigarette at certain times of day!


----------



## Razory

Whenever I go to Epcot I have a terrible day.
Snow White pisses me off.
I am scared to death of the Alien part of the great movie ride.
I am also scared of the Stich ride as well.


----------



## Aeryn76

[QUOTE="Razory"
Snow White pisses me off.


Just out of curiosity, how does she piss you off? And I'm not asking to be mean when you answer. Just wondering.


----------



## Jcjmommy

Great thread. 
1. My 3 kids love the Frozen soundtrack. They are 13,11,and 9. They sing the songs everyday and whenever we get in the car we listen to it. BTW they are  all boys. 

2.We have never been to Disney but will be there very soon! 

and last but not least:

I am so scared to ride Rockin Roller Coaster I have nightmares about it.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

I thought of another with my recent trip planning.

My fear of snakes and snake like creatures is so extreme I refuse to stay at POFQ because the serpent slide in the pool will likely give me nightmares. Yup. I said it.


----------



## ebradley23

Keeping it shameful:

I refer to Blizzard Beach as the Hangover Recovery Station. (Please look for my first post for reference why).


----------



## com_op_2000

Checkout the last area of this article:
http://www.orlandosentinel.com/trave...1820076.column

Yes, the much-heralded Dole Whip, previously considered a Magic Kingdom treat, can now be purchased at Tamu Tamu in Africa.

And you can get it with rum. Cheers


----------



## MrsZ

Please don't hate me....

I loved "Let it go" and sing it quite frequently... however the movie "frozen" is not my favorite. infact I saw it once and i'm totally fine with that. No need to see it again.


----------



## 911Guy203

Starting next week I'll be making the trip from Connecticut to Disney World 4 times in a calendar year.  I've been to WDW 9 times and have never ridden Dumbo, nor seen Fantasmic


----------



## Oodalally13

911Guy203 said:


> Starting next week I'll be making the trip from Connecticut to Disney World 4 times in a calendar year.  I've been to WDW 9 times and have never ridden Dumbo, nor seen Fantasmic



I'm jealous that you've been 4 times in a calendar year!

I've never done fantastic or dumbo either


----------



## SulleysMonkey

I'm 23 and obsessed with Monsters inc and U. When MU came out I saw it 3 times opening weekend.  I have a ton of merchandise and love my Sulley bear drom build a bear. If it has a monsters inc character on it I m more likely to buy it

The worst part is I know when I met Sulley on my next trip the chances of me crying are like 99%. He is my favorite and I can't wait to give him a hug!


----------



## zchantie

I went to MNSSHP last year for the first time and it was probably the best WDW/MK experience of my life.  Before that, in all the adult years that I have gone I haven't really felt the Disney "magic".  I was taken to Disney a lot as a kid (living in FL has its perks) and I enjoyed it each time but going as an adult made me feel awkward most of the time.  

The last time before MNSSHP that I felt the Disney magic was when I went for my 21st birthday and got left by all but one of my friends because everyone else was too hot.  My one Disney loving friend and I were dancing with the guy in candy stripes playing the piano near Mainstreet.  It was at that point our magic was cut short as we heard someone make a comment on it being weird for adults without kids to be dancing.  Then we realized we were in fact the only adults dancing.  After that experience, I've been back a few times but didn't really enjoy myself.  I went with an adult friend who had never been to MK and always wanted to but she was so disappointed that it bummed me out.

This last time when I went to MNSSHP I was left alone again because the two friends I went with wanted to ride Space Mountain while the parade was going on.  The MNSSHP parade was the best parade I've ever seen though.  It was great and I got so excited when I saw Christopher Robin that I had to yell it out.  To which, a couple of young adults next to me mocked me for and I felt bad about it again.  I felt the need to lie to them and say he was a friend of mine and then they were like "oh, ok that makes sense."  Even though it hurt my feelings, I really enjoyed myself that day and it was so much fun being in costume.  Meeting Jack Sparrow dressed as a pirate was kind of the highlight of my experience, my only disappointment again was that the friends I went with were embarrassed that I joked around with him that my pirate friends and I were going to steal a golden Mickey hidden in the castle.  He was great though and said quite seriously he would gladly play the distraction for such a quest as long as he got some of the treasure.

So I guess my Disney shames are:
- I loved MNSSHP so much I never want to go to MK on any other day.
- I love interacting with the characters on an improv level to see what they come up with.
- I love going to MK in costume and playing a character which is probably why I loved MNSSHP so much.
- I would wait 3 hours for the Peter Pan's Flight ride (peter pan is my favorite childhood story and Disney movie -- as well as all the related Return to Neverland, 3D Tinkerbell movies, Hook &  Finding Neverland).
- I hate the chili part of the Stitch ride so much that even though I love the animatronics, I don't want to go on that ride again.
- I adore the movie POTC touches to the ride.
- I really only go to Epcot to shop and eat, I've never been on any rides there except when I was in high school for field trips.
- I could spend all day in Downtown Disney by myself just looking at the shops/themed restaurants.


----------



## Stacy's a freak

zchantie said:


> Then we realized we were in fact the only adults dancing. After that experience, I've been back a few times but didn't really enjoy myself. I went with an adult friend who had never been to MK and always wanted to but she was so disappointed that it bummed me out.


 
I hope you do not lose the magic or think that this is the norm!  There are plenty of adults (myself included) who are very happy to enjoy all that WDW has to offer.  I don't care if it is "meant" for children or not, you have every right to enjoy it without feeling self conscious!  

I certainly hope you go back and that MK at least partially lives up to the fun you had at MNSSHP.  I have heard that event is the best hard ticketed party at the MK so it might be hard for a regular day to live up.  But please remember that life is too short to let others spoil your good time!!


----------



## zchantie

Stacy's a freak said:


> I hope you do not lose the magic or think that this is the norm!  There are plenty of adults (myself included) who are very happy to enjoy all that WDW has to offer.  I don't care if it is "meant" for children or not, you have every right to enjoy it without feeling self conscious!
> 
> I certainly hope you go back and that MK at least partially lives up to the fun you had at MNSSHP.  I have heard that event is the best hard ticketed party at the MK so it might be hard for a regular day to live up.  But please remember that life is too short to let others spoil your good time!!




Thanks! This site has certainly brightened me up.


----------



## steviethegreat

zchantie said:


> It was great and I got so excited when I saw Christopher Robin that I had to yell it out.  To which, a couple of young adults next to me mocked me for and I felt bad about it again.  I felt the need to lie to them and say he was a friend of mine and then they were like "oh, ok that makes sense."



I think there's a lot the characters can offer for adults, though! Just like the movies: there's this HUGE undercurrent of adult humor in these animated movies. I had no idea they were there when I was growing up. Now, going back to rewatch them, I get how funny they really were.

I imagine that's how the characters are in any Disney property. The WHOLE GOAL of Disney in any country is for the guests to enjoy themselves. And honestly, I'm sure the characters are relieved to take pictures with adults who aren't sneezing on them, crying, or screaming because they're afraid. There's something really awesome about being excited to see Christopher Robin (And Jack Sparrow! That was such a neat conversation idea!!!)

So remember: people who judge don't have that right unless you give it to them. You don't need to explain yourself to anyone else. It's likely because they're too afraid to reveal the fact that they're totally into Piglet. And that age can be super cruel. Even in Disney, it's a prime location to pick on each other.

We never grow out of high school antics. They follow us forever.


----------



## mrsbicewdw

I am scared to death of dinosaurs and as such I stay well away from the Dino area of AK. 

I don't think Avatarland is a good fit for AK or Disney in general. 

I love rope drop simply for the character "shows" and what not...I never did the whole running for fast passes thing at rope drop.

I quit my job at Disney to work for Universal/WWoHP opening. Due to later events I really regret that! 

Spending Christmas as Disney is better than with my family but I would never tell them that!


----------



## Stacy's a freak

mrsbicewdw said:


> II quit my job at Disney to work for Universal/WWoHP opening. Due to later events I really regret that!


 
I'm so curious about how you feel/felt about the opening of WWoHP!  I was there about five months after it opened and I thought it was handled well at that point.  We had learned through these boards how it was working and we were corraled in at certain times.  We thought it worked pretty well for us


----------



## mrsbicewdw

Stacy's a freak said:


> I'm so curious about how you feel/felt about the opening of WWoHP!  I was there about five months after it opened and I thought it was handled well at that point.  We had learned through these boards how it was working and we were corraled in at certain times.  We thought it worked pretty well for us



Part of what I regretted was not being there on the official opening night! I was supposed to work, but instead I watched it in TV from my hospital bed while I dealt with life threatening pregnancy complications. I missed a night I dreamed about! (Obviously was worth it for my son and my health though!). I did all the soft openings though, including some special openings just for the movie actors and big wigs. Getting to meet some of my fandom idols will always be a great memory for me!

I think they really really put a lot of effort into getting the detail right, which is partially why they hired people like me - mega fans who could help school the new area leaders and other team members. I don't think they anticipated the congestion in the shops as bad as it was at the beginning and still can be, I was just there in Feb and it was still congested for a low attendance day. Overall as a potterhead I will be happy with just about any effort they put in there as long as it is true to canon.


----------



## Teresa82

First let me start by saying I am an adult that loves the parks and only recently started going. My brothers took me 2 years ago and insisted I go on all the classics and major rides. There are 2 rides that I will never ride again and they are not what you would think. 

1. Astro Orbitor - I hated it..... My hands were white knuckled the whole time. I couldn't even enjoy the view!

2. Soarin' - Same deal as Astro Orbitor only in addition I thought that I was going to fall out of the seat. * The 6 year old next to me enjoyed watching me squirm the whole time. 

I now know that I hate the feeling of flying and will not want that as a super power...


----------



## themommy

Teresa82 said:


> I now know that I hate the feeling of flying and will not want that as a super power...



I love this!  LOL


----------



## SirKillawatt

I've always just disliked the hoop dee dew review. I don't know why, I just can't get into it.


----------



## Stacy's a freak

mrsbicewdw said:


> Part of what I regretted was not being there on the official opening night! I was supposed to work, but instead I watched it in TV from my hospital bed while I dealt with life threatening pregnancy complications. I missed a night I dreamed about! (Obviously was worth it for my son and my health though!). I did all the soft openings though, including some special openings just for the movie actors and big wigs. Getting to meet some of my fandom idols will always be a great memory for me!
> 
> I think they really really put a lot of effort into getting the detail right, which is partially why they hired people like me - mega fans who could help school the new area leaders and other team members. I don't think they anticipated the congestion in the shops as bad as it was at the beginning and still can be, I was just there in Feb and it was still congested for a low attendance day. Overall as a potterhead I will be happy with just about any effort they put in there as long as it is true to canon.


 
Wow!  I hope you and your son are perfectly healthy now!  As another "potterhead", I'm glad they did such a great job in theming the area.  I'm very excited to see Diagon Alley (not sure when, but want to!).


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

I just spent over an hour debating what my husband and I will wear to MNSSHP this year. We still have no conclusion, and I am not sure why I am so stressed out about this considering it is June...

We were a spectacular Cinderella and Prince charming last uear, but now I am a redhead, DH doesn't like hans, and I'm just not sure I can  top last year with a kiss the girl little mermaid. The long sleeve pink dress seems like it would be awful to wear since the ones i would order are heavy satin... but I may have to.

Disney addict problems. Losing sleep over princess costumes 4 months out. (;


----------



## phinz

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Disney addict problems. Losing sleep over princess costumes 4 months out. (;



This is normal for costumers. We start working on our costumes for the next year the minute Dragon*Con is over, and sometimes our costumes take us a couple of years to assemble.


----------



## Elevationist

1. I think Avatar Land at AK  is a TERRIBLE idea.

2. I think Star Wars Land at HS is a GREAT idea.

3. I hate It's A Small World.

4. Often I see people on the forums saying they're gross... But I have to eat at least one turkey leg per trip.  One the upcoming trip, my first solo, I might have two.  Three if I get really crazy.  (Not all on the same day!)


----------



## ElizabethDarling

Elevationist said:


> 1. I think Avatar Land at AK  is a TERRIBLE idea.  2. I think Star Wars Land at HS is a GREAT idea.  3. I hate It's A Small World.  4. Often I see people on the forums saying they're gross... But I have to eat at least one turkey leg per trip.  One the upcoming trip, my first solo, I might have two.  Three if I get really crazy.  (Not all on the same day!)


Im going to go ahead and agree with everything you've just said here...great minds!! Lol


----------



## Elevationist

ElizabethDarling said:


> Im going to go ahead and agree with everything you've just said here...great minds!! Lol


Hi-five!


----------



## keahgirl8

Elevationist said:


> 1. I think Avatar Land at AK  is a TERRIBLE idea.  2. I think Star Wars Land at HS is a GREAT idea.  3. I hate It's A Small World.  4. Often I see people on the forums saying they're gross... But I have to eat at least one turkey leg per trip.  One the upcoming trip, my first solo, I might have two.  Three if I get really crazy.  (Not all on the same day!)



It is not shameful to say Avatar Land is a terrible idea!  It is.


----------



## TipsyTraveler

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I just spent over an hour debating what my husband and I will wear to MNSSHP this year. We still have no conclusion, and I am not sure why I am so stressed out about this considering it is June...
> 
> We were a spectacular Cinderella and Prince charming last uear, but now I am a redhead, DH doesn't like hans, and I'm just not sure I can  top last year with a kiss the girl little mermaid. The long sleeve pink dress seems like it would be awful to wear since the ones i would order are heavy satin... but I may have to.
> 
> Disney addict problems. Losing sleep over princess costumes 4 months out. (;



What about Jessica and Roger Rabbit?


----------



## Chuckers

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I just spent over an hour debating what my husband and I will wear to MNSSHP this year. We still have no conclusion, and I am not sure why I am so stressed out about this considering it is June...
> 
> We were a spectacular Cinderella and Prince charming last uear, but now I am a redhead, DH doesn't like hans, and I'm just not sure I can  top last year with a kiss the girl little mermaid. The long sleeve pink dress seems like it would be awful to wear since the ones i would order are heavy satin... but I may have to.
> 
> Disney addict problems. Losing sleep over princess costumes 4 months out. (;



There's Meridia from Brave?


----------



## phinz

Chuckers said:


> There's Meridia from Brave?



My wife loves wearing her Merida.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Chuckers said:


> There's Meridia from Brave?



I considered this but it puts me in a long sleeve dress made of velvet (though probably better than the thick satin of pink ariel), and I would need a wig since I have a lot of hair, but not that much. It's mid back but stick straight and won't hold a tight curl. The wig thing turns me off, I hate them. I suppose it isn't totally out of the running though, I would live. Also, I have no clue what I'd do with DH, who would feel very left out 

I'm hoping he will get over his newfound hatred for Hans and just go with it, since I already have an Anna gown. If not, it's looking like it will be Ariel.


----------



## keahgirl8

Does he also hate Kristoff?  Or what about Olaf? There were a lot of guys dressed like Olaf at the PHM.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

keahgirl8 said:


> Does he also hate Kristoff?  Or what about Olaf? There were a lot of guys dressed like Olaf at the PHM.



He doesn't want a wig either lol. Not blonde.

I actually found an amazing Ariel dress today, blue just like the one she wears in the park, it is just way too big. Beautiful though. I'm in talks with the lady who has it about if it can be altered to my size, if so done deal, I'm wearing that.

If he can't get over the hans thing, maybe he will just wear a white shirt and I'll make him an olaf hat and he can be done with it. lol!


It's not the biggest deal in the world obviously, we are just very much into MNSSHP  

Plus my nieces think it's cool when I show them pictures.  Cool aunt status over here.


----------



## Princess_Nikki

My shameful secret, today...

I don't like Frozen!   
(ducks to avoid arrows!)

I tried! I was SO pumped up for the movie to come out. 

Just couldn't feel it. And I LOVE Disney.


----------



## practicallyperfect77

Princess_Nikki said:
			
		

> My shameful secret, today...
> 
> I don't like Frozen!
> (ducks to avoid arrows!)
> 
> I tried! I was SO pumped up for the movie to come out.
> 
> Just couldn't feel it. And I LOVE Disney.



I feel the same way.

My other shameful secret...I don't get the appeal of World Showcase.


----------



## Krista in MA

zchantie said:


> ......My one Disney loving friend and I were dancing with the guy in candy stripes playing the piano near Mainstreet.  It was at that point our magic was cut short as we heard someone make a comment on it being weird for adults without kids to be dancing.  Then we realized we were in fact the only adults dancing.  After that experience, I've been back a few times but didn't really enjoy myself......



This just makes me sad. I know it's so much easier said than done, but please try not to worry about what random people say or think! I would have had some "smart" comment back to that person about how sad their life must be to not get up to dance and enjoy it. It's Disney! It's fun! Dance like no one is watching! Cheer on the characters!  Walking through the gates is magic in and of itself. If you find magic in dancing with the music, or twirling in front of the castle, etc., be happy to be living in the moment


----------



## FortWildernessCamper

Krista in MA said:


> This just makes me sad. I know it's so much easier said than done, but please try not to worry about what random people say or think! I would have had some "smart" comment back to that person about how sad their life must be to not get up to dance and enjoy it. It's Disney! It's fun! Dance like no one is watching! Cheer on the characters!  Walking through the gates is magic in and of itself. If you find magic in dancing with the music, or twirling in front of the castle, etc., be happy to be living in the moment



Live - Love - Laugh - Dance


----------



## FairyGrandmother

frogfuzz said:


> -I hate Animal Kingdom
> -I like to go back to the room and take a nap during the middle of the day
> -I hate parades
> -I don't like the characters to mess with me when I am eating  or put their hands on my face after all the little gross kids they touch
> -People who decorate their windows bug me so I put liquor bottles in my window
> -I hide my purse under my jacket and go thru the no bags line
> -Think anyone with an ECV should have to have note from Doctor to ride



I have to object to your dispersion of people useing ECVs I use one in the parks. There is a lot of walking and I have 2 bad knees, very bad feet, and asthma riding makes it easier for me to get around and enjoy my time at the parks with my family. If this makes you unhappy I am sorry but that is your problem. Disney is for everyone and that includes me and anyone else who need help getting around. I would use a wheelchair but since I don't need one to get around at home I am not use to rolling myself around and I don't want my family to have to push me around I rent a ECV.


----------



## Gibbs

FairyGrandmother said:


> I have to object to your dispersion of people useing ECVs I use one in the parks. There is a lot of walking and I have 2 bad knees, very bad feet, and asthma riding makes it easier for me to get around and enjoy my time at the parks with my family. If this makes you unhappy I am sorry but that is your problem. Disney is for everyone and that includes me and anyone else who need help getting around. I would use a wheelchair but since I don't need one to get around at home I am not use to rolling myself around and I don't want my family to have to push me around I rent a ECV.



Amen! My mother has 2 injured knees but does not medically need a wheel chair. But it would be too much on her to walk all day so she uses an EVC. Everybody should enjoy the parks and if it makes it easier and more enjoyable, then why not.


----------



## Chicago Mo

FairyGrandmother said:


> I have to object to your dispersion of people useing ECVs I use one in the parks. There is a lot of walking and I have 2 bad knees, very bad feet, and asthma riding makes it easier for me to get around and enjoy my time at the parks with my family. If this makes you unhappy I am sorry but that is your problem. Disney is for everyone and that includes me and anyone else who need help getting around. I would use a wheelchair but since I don't need one to get around at home I am not use to rolling myself around and I don't want my family to have to push me around I rent a ECV.



I think this is someone who is trying to make trouble..


----------



## lisagyo

Illuminations bores me!  I just don't get it.... and I would never waste an hour or two of good park time to get a good spot!!


----------



## polineedyan

I always love a good ECV debate! I dont have an opinion on EVC's because I've used strollers and my kids probably could walk. I think that having them contained in the stroller kept up their pace and kept them confined as to not get stepped on or step on someone. Same would be true with the ECV. The very people who criticize folks for using them are the same people who would be inconvenienced with an elderly or overweight person walking too slowly.
At 40 years old, I wish I had a legitimate reason to use one some days. Especially at the grocery.


----------



## princessalyssa210

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I just spent over an hour debating what my husband and I will wear to MNSSHP this year. We still have no conclusion, and I am not sure why I am so stressed out about this considering it is June...  We were a spectacular Cinderella and Prince charming last uear, but now I am a redhead, DH doesn't like hans, and I'm just not sure I can  top last year with a kiss the girl little mermaid. The long sleeve pink dress seems like it would be awful to wear since the ones i would order are heavy satin... but I may have to.  Disney addict problems. Losing sleep over princess costumes 4 months out. (;



I'm having the EXACT same problem! I'm so stressed trying to find a costume that will work for both me AND my boyfriend, he's not really the "costume" type but I'm making him dress up for MNSSHP haha


----------



## craedaisy12

princessalyssa210 said:


> I'm having the EXACT same problem! I'm so stressed trying to find a costume that will work for both me AND my boyfriend, he's not really the "costume" type but I'm making him dress up for MNSSHP haha



I have the same issue, I'm taking my boyfriend for his first time this Oct and we have MNSSHP planned. I already have a Minnie costume so want him to be Mickey. But because he loves me and watches Frozen a lot with me. He wants me to be Anna ( I have the hair for it and wear it in braids often) and he can be Olaf. Problem is the costumes out there are expensive for one night. When I already have one.

~October 18-26, 2014~


----------



## bopper

craedaisy12 said:


> I have the same issue, I'm taking my boyfriend for his first time this Oct and we have MNSSHP planned. I already have a Minnie costume so want him to be Mickey. But because he loves me and watches Frozen a lot with me. He wants me to be Anna ( I have the hair for it and wear it in braids often) and he can be Olaf. Problem is the costumes out there are expensive for one night. When I already have one.
> 
> ~October 18-26, 2014~



Think long term, my dear! If you have a BF and am taking him for the first time and you want to make sure that there will be next times, consider going with his suggestion!  THis may be his way of saying "I don't want to be Mickey, but I will dress up."


----------



## craedaisy12

bopper said:


> Think long term, my dear! If you have a BF and am taking him for the first time and you want to make sure that there will be next times, consider going with his suggestion!  THis may be his way of saying "I don't want to be Mickey, but I will dress up."



Thanks! I will do my best. I have a good friend that is excellent at making costumes. I will see if she is willing to. He is being a good sport though. Through the planning I want to have him involved but he doesn't understand half the things I ask him. I'm staying patient with him, and I love talking about it so he will soon see my love for the parks.

~October 18-26, 2014~


----------



## TheDisneyPrep

bopper said:


> Think long term, my dear! If you have a BF and am taking him for the first time and you want to make sure that there will be next times, consider going with his suggestion!  THis may be his way of saying "I don't want to be Mickey, but I will dress up."



yes! this person is a genius... my fiancee hates to tell me NO, but he will suggest something else as his "polite" way of saying "NO"... it took me awhile to catch on, but now i know when it is happening.  i say go with it.  

make his olaf costume out of a white sweatsuit, some felt, etc.  then it can become pajamas later! splurge on your anna costume, though... because you're the girl


----------



## godders

This has made me giggle for the last hour or so looking through!

My Disney shame:

1) The HM petrifies me, has done since my parents first took me on it when I was 5, even had a panic attack in the queue when they got me closer to it when I was 15
2) I LOVE churros
3)A trip to WDW makes me feel like I'm coming home
4)I'm going for my first solo trip in Sept because I refuse not be the only member of my family to have not been to the new WWOHP (my bro is there now and my parents are going in Nov while I'm away)
5)Looking forward to going without my parents as they are at the stage where they have to go to the loo after EVERY ride - I get very frustrated as the cut down on my ride time lol


----------



## craedaisy12

TheDisneyPrep said:


> yes! this person is a genius... my fiancee hates to tell me NO, but he will suggest something else as his "polite" way of saying "NO"... it took me awhile to catch on, but now i know when it is happening.  i say go with it.  make his olaf costume out of a white sweatsuit, some felt, etc.  then it can become pajamas later! splurge on your anna costume, though... because you're the girl



Haha yeah I was thinking of finding a similar color dress and then adding the designs myself. Id like a comfortable dress to wear. Not some costume that never fits just right. 

I told him it's his choice for our costumes since it's his first trip. He gave me a weird look.


----------



## godders

Also forgot:  

6)Star Tours is my favourite ever!!
7)Cast members where you can't see their face i.e Goofy, Mickey and the like, really, really creep me out. I avoid them at all costs!


----------



## Slacs

I really hate space mountain even though I want to like it. I find it really painful in the knees to ride. But I still rode it three times just to fit in with the "cool guys"


----------



## Slacs

The scariest, cold sweaty palms, ride I ever went on that terrified me to the soles of my feet is that hang glider ride in epcot. I tried to get over the fear over this terror beast of a ride by going on it a second time, no less terrifying. Yes I go on roller coasters and the haunted mansion, splash mountain ect., but no, they aren't near as scary.


----------



## keahgirl8

Slacs said:


> The scariest, cold sweaty palms, ride I ever went on that terrified me to the soles of my feet is that hang glider ride in epcot. I tried to get over the fear over this terror beast of a ride by going on it a second time, no less terrifying. Yes I go on roller coasters and the haunted mansion, splash mountain ect., but no, they aren't near as scary.



It is pretty scary.  I'm afraid of heights, so I have to talk myself into it (and out of bailing before I buckle my seatbelt) every time!


----------



## DisneySJR

I love Epcot and all its 80's nostalgia.....but my favourite "attraction" there has to be Drinking Around the World....it just makes all the "real" attractions so much more awesome....if only I had a Welsh Dragon right now.....


----------



## Luv2Run

My Disney shameful secret (this may get me mauled, but oh well): all the hype over Frozen makes me not even want to see it. And I'm a HUGE fan of the animated films, I've seen them all (except Frozen, lol). It's just...to me, the furious frenzy that is Frozen seems over-the-top and overrated (4-5 hour long waits for Anna & Elsa M&G? I don't think so!). For instance, every year for the Princess Half Marathon, runDisney puts up a vote for the song that will play over the PA system during the mile 7 stretch. This year, it was "Let It Go". Which, great, that's an awesome song, and it was fun since the movie had just come out. Now they're talking about making the 5K during the Princess HM weekend Frozen-themed, and it just makes me groan. I get it, Anna and Elsa are great and the new hotness, but it just seems like tons of people are going nuts over it just because everyone else is.

I'm sure the lynch mob is rallying with their pitchforks and torches as we speak, lol.


----------



## keahgirl8

I love Frozen and it's a great movie.  I'm not even sick of hearing Let it Go yet (though I don't have kids).  I wouldn't mind if they themed the 5K around Frozen.  That being said, I don't get why it is the biggest movie ever and there is no way I am waiting 5 hours to see ANY character.  If Johnny Depp himself showed up dressed like Capt. Jack, THEN I would wait 5 hours.


----------



## Bamagirl43

My shame:

1) I've never been to the Hall of Presidents
2) Scared of ALL rides with heights and drops including Splash, BTMR, TT and  Barnstormer. DH will ride SM and EE with DD15, but I will have to ride all the others with DS7 and pretend I'm not scared.


----------



## Chief Powhatan

I have probably answered this before. I love Magic Kingdom.  I love almost every ride at Magic Kingdom (Stitch being the exception).  I love all of the characters.

However, I HATE the parades - having to stop what we were doing and jostle for a spot.  It makes me so happy when the last float roles by.


----------



## keahgirl8

Chief Powhatan said:


> I have probably answered this before. I love Magic Kingdom.  I love almost every ride at Magic Kingdom (Stitch being the exception).  I love all of the characters.  However, I HATE the parades - having to stop what we were doing and jostle for a spot.  It makes me so happy when the last float roles by.



Who doesn't like Magic Kingdom?  I love Magic Kingdom!


----------



## phinz

keahgirl8 said:


> Who doesn't like Magic Kingdom?



This guy. If I could choose one park to exclude on a three-day trip, it would be MK every time. I just don't care about it and don't go out of my way to visit. In order, for me, is EPCoT, MGM, AK and MK.


----------



## keahgirl8

phinz said:


> This guy. If I could choose one park to exclude on a three-day trip, it would be MK every time. I just don't care about it and don't go out of my way to visit. In order, for me, is EPCoT, MGM, AK and MK.



To each his own!  I like MK, but not Hollywood Studios.  I could skip that one and it wouldn't bother me at all!  My favorite is actually AK, which I know is not a popular opinion!


----------



## excited4disney2012

phinz said:


> This guy. If I could choose one park to exclude on a three-day trip, it would be MK every time. I just don't care about it and don't go out of my way to visit. In order, for me, is EPCoT, MGM, AK and MK.



I like how you still call it "MGM"!  Me too!


----------



## eeyore04

I tried a turkey leg once, hated it. It tasted and looked more like ham. yuck

I actually like Stitch's Great Mistake LOL  I find it hilarious.

I cry on the Magical Express ride to the resort.

The teacups are probably the hardest ride for me to go on. They make me extremely dizzy and sick.


----------



## phinz

excited4disney2012 said:


> I like how you still call it "MGM"!  Me too!



It will *always* be MGM for me.


----------



## BigBlueWho

I finally had a dole whip...not a fan...I still haven't ridden astro orbiter...


----------



## ldadar

I've been to Six Flags St. Louis and Six Flags Fiesta Texas this summer. And I loved them!


----------



## keahgirl8

eeyore04 said:


> I tried a turkey leg once, hated it. It tasted and looked more like ham. yuck
> 
> I actually like Stitch's Great Mistake LOL  I find it hilarious.
> 
> I cry on the Magical Express ride to the resort.
> 
> The teacups are probably the hardest ride for me to go on. They make me extremely dizzy and sick.



I have never had a turkey leg.  Rumor has it that they inject it with pork fat.  Not sure if that is true!



BigBlueWho said:


> I finally had a dole whip...not a fan...I still haven't ridden astro orbiter...



I do like a Dole Whip, but I have never ridden the Astro Orbiter either.  I actually had never ridden Dumbo until a couple of years ago, and I am 33.  I am afraid of heights!


----------



## canadiandisneymommy

I'm scared to ride pirates because I heard it's haunted by a worker who died there while it was being built. However I will still ride it for the kids.


----------



## Elevationist

Posted before, but have a few more...

1. I love World Showcase, it's probably my favorite thing in all of WDW.  I've explored every pavilion countless times, except one... American Adventure.  I just don't see the point for me, since I'm living the American adventure every day!  I know I should probably be more patriotic, and check it out at least once... But I just really really really do not care.  
2. I don't like the Hall of Presidents either.  I'm a bad 'Merican!
3. I can't handle the tea cups.  The spinning makes me ill.  Plus I'm a very round lady, and squishing my belly in there is no fun!
4. This is my biggest shame... You see, I must use an ECV in the parks, due to chronic pain from Lupus and Fibromyalgia.  However, I LOOK perfectly healthy, and am very perky and happy and energetic.  I DO try to park it and stand in lines that I think I can handle, I don't try to navigate it through crowded spaces, etc.  (I go out of my way to be a courteous and respectful ECV user, and absolutely do not abuse the system.)  As such, sometimes when I get off of my ECV to do something... I will fake a limp, so that people don't look at me and assume I'm just too fat and lazy to walk.  It's as if I need to display a visible disability so that I'm not judged as harshly for my invisible disability.  I feel awful for it, but I've read so many ugly comments here on the Dis over the years and have experienced so many nasty looks in the parks, that it's almost habit now.


----------



## keahgirl8

Elevationist said:


> Posted before, but have a few more...  1. I love World Showcase, it's probably my favorite thing in all of WDW.  I've explored every pavilion countless times, except one... American Adventure.  I just don't see the point for me, since I'm living the American adventure every day!  I know I should probably be more patriotic, and check it out at least once... But I just really really really do not care.   2. I don't like the Hall of Presidents either.  I'm a bad 'Merican! 3. I can't handle the tea cups.  The spinning makes me ill.  Plus I'm a very round lady, and squishing my belly in there is no fun! 4. This is my biggest shame... You see, I must use an ECV in the parks, due to chronic pain from Lupus and Fibromyalgia.  However, I LOOK perfectly healthy, and am very perky and happy and energetic.  I DO try to park it and stand in lines that I think I can handle, I don't try to navigate it through crowded spaces, etc.  (I go out of my way to be a courteous and respectful ECV user, and absolutely do not abuse the system.)  As such, sometimes when I get off of my ECV to do something... I will fake a limp, so that people don't look at me and assume I'm just too fat and lazy to walk.  It's as if I need to display a visible disability so that I'm not judged as harshly for my invisible disability.  I feel awful for it, but I've read so many ugly comments here on the Dis over the years and have experienced so many nasty looks in the parks, that it's almost habit now.



It is sad that you feel you have to do that.  People really should be more sensitive and not assume that if a disease or disability is not visible, it is non-existent.


----------



## SarahDisney

Just discovered this  I love peoples secrets!

I have a few (although most of them are not super shameful):
1 - I dont understand why people like Johnny Depp. I find him annoying (I don't know why, I just do). I hate seeing his stupid face on the POTC ride and I wish theyd stop making more movies.
2- Im super thrifty and big on saving money  but Im willing to spend money on a Disney vacation. Disney and lattes are the only things Im willing to spend money on without worrying about the price tag (Starbucks at Disney makes me super happy).
3 - I refuse to go on ToT  because Im afraid of elevators (I use them, I just dont like them).
4 - I wish Disney had adult only hours. I know the park makes most of their money on families with kids, but  I wish I had an opportunity to do everything without annoying kids getting in my way. Some days I just want to strangle some kids (and quite a few parents).
5 - I kinda want to see Song of the South  mostly to see if its actually as wildly racist as people say it is (my uncle, who grew up in the south, still has it on VHS, so I could probably watch it next time I go visit).
6  Ive never seen the original Star Wars and I dont particularly see any reason why I should. I hate that theyre adding more and more Star Wars to Disney.


----------



## DisneyDreamer2504

SarahDisney said:


> Just discovered this &#133; I love people&#146;s secrets!  I have a few (although most of them are not super shameful): 1 - I don&#146;t understand why people like Johnny Depp. I find him annoying (I don't know why, I just do). I hate seeing his stupid face on the POTC ride and I wish they&#146;d stop making more movies. 2- I&#146;m super thrifty and big on saving money &#133; but I&#146;m willing to spend money on a Disney vacation. Disney and lattes are the only things I&#146;m willing to spend money on without worrying about the price tag (Starbucks at Disney makes me super happy). 3 - I refuse to go on ToT &#133; because I&#146;m afraid of elevators (I use them, I just don&#146;t like them). 4 - I wish Disney had &#147;adult only&#148; hours. I know the park makes most of their money on families with kids, but &#133; I wish I had an opportunity to do everything without annoying kids getting in my way. Some days I just want to strangle some kids (and quite a few parents). 5 - I kinda want to see Song of the South &#133; mostly to see if it&#146;s actually as wildly racist as people say it is (my uncle, who grew up in the south, still has it on VHS, so I could probably watch it next time I go visit). 6 &#150; I&#146;ve never seen the original Star Wars and I don&#146;t particularly see any reason why I should. I hate that they&#146;re adding more and more Star Wars to Disney.



I agree with you on pretty much all of this! Except for ToT, which is prob my favorite ride!


----------



## Tower

nealfreakinporter said:


> And yeah, I'm a coaster guy, and was impressed with how smooth EE is!  My wife loaths coasters, and had her eyes closed the whole time, but said it was actually pretty good.


DD was 9 on her first foray into EE. She had to go not once, but twice to beat a classmate who could only do it once. First time I rode it, I was dizzy (Damn! I'm getting old!). At DD's begging, I went again and found it much easier this time around and am looking forward to riding it again this fall. Who knows? Maybe I'll stand up and take on that big ol' snowman myself when I'm in there!


----------



## keahgirl8

Tower said:


> DD was 9 on her first foray into EE. She had to go not once, but twice to beat a classmate who could only do it once. First time I rode it, I was dizzy (Damn! I'm getting old!). At DD's begging, I went again and found it much easier this time around and am looking forward to riding it again this fall. Who knows? Maybe I'll stand up and take on that big ol' snowman myself when I'm in there!



I have never ridden it and I am always scared I will get sick or dizzy!


----------



## HarkiQuinn

I don't care for EPCOT.


----------



## EpicBilynn

Love this thread.  Just spent more time than I should have at work reading it!  Here are mine!  Well, the first one is not a secret to my friends, but I keep it quiet at the World.

1) I HATE Tinkerbell.  Peter Pan is my favorite book.  In the book and the movies she is a total BRAT!  I can't stand her and I hate how much attention she's given.  Wendy on the other hand is one of my absolute favorite characters.  I wish she would get more attention.
2) I don't get the hype about Chef Mickey's.  It was a waste of my time.
3) When Princess and the Frog first came out I hated Tiana.  But only because Ariel is my favorite princess and they booted her off a lot of merchandise for Tiana to market her.
4) I might actually have a weird crush on Chip 'n Dale.  I definitely have a crush on Gaston.


----------



## keahgirl8

EpicBilynn said:


> Love this thread.  Just spent more time than I should have at work reading it!  Here are mine!  Well, the first one is not a secret to my friends, but I keep it quiet at the World.
> 
> 1) I HATE Tinkerbell.  Peter Pan is my favorite book.  In the book and the movies she is a total BRAT!  I can't stand her and I hate how much attention she's given.  Wendy on the other hand is one of my absolute favorite characters.  I wish she would get more attention.



THANK YOU!  Everyone re-writes history.


----------



## Elevationist

EpicBilynn said:


> 4) I might actually have a weird crush on Chip 'n Dale.  I definitely have a crush on Gaston.


This is ADORABLE.  I heart Chip & Dale so hard.  And I was just last week watching some of the most hilarious videos on YouTube of guest interactions with Gaston outside of his tavern.


----------



## EpicBilynn

Elevationist said:


> This is ADORABLE.  I heart Chip & Dale so hard.  And I was just last week watching some of the most hilarious videos on YouTube of guest interactions with Gaston outside of his tavern.



My goal for my February trip is to get pictures with every Chip 'n Dale I see.  The Garden Grill character dinner is my favorite and we go every time just so I can see them!  And, YES, Gaston is HILARIOUS!  He's one of the best characters to interact with.  Didn't hurt that he was quite the looker!


----------



## phinz

Everybody loves Gaston

http://youtu.be/jyq92Sb798A

http://youtu.be/XId9HJQ7HwQ

http://youtu.be/pmEkLF9Xfa8

http://youtu.be/7ayANru9g-k


----------



## godders

OMG! Crying with laughter at those vids! I can feel a Gaston crush building! Definitely hope he is around for my trip in September!


----------



## EpicBilynn

godders said:


> OMG! Crying with laughter at those vids! I can feel a Gaston crush building! Definitely hope he is around for my trip in September!



He's a hoot!


----------



## themommy

phinz said:


> Everybody loves Gaston
> 
> http://youtu.be/jyq92Sb798A
> 
> http://youtu.be/XId9HJQ7HwQ
> 
> http://youtu.be/pmEkLF9Xfa8
> 
> http://youtu.be/7ayANru9g-k



Great videos, thanks for sharing!


----------



## mickeyfanachey1999

LKLush said:


> Okay, so I'm not a parent, so I can't exactly relate, but it seems that there WOULD be a better way to discipline your child if they're getting out of hand.  AND/OR you KNOW they're going to be wound up and so you mentally prepare yourself beforehand and learn to step back and calm down before becoming "that" parent at WDW.



I'm going to try my best to heed this advice to the very best of my ability next week.


----------



## OrangeBirdGirl

SarahDisney said:


> 4 - I wish Disney had adult only hours. I know the park makes most of their money on families with kids, but  I wish I had an opportunity to do everything without annoying kids getting in my way. Some days I just want to strangle some kids (and quite a few parents).



I 2nd that. During our last trip (DH plus my parents) we talked about how nice it would be to have a specific park each night be adult only.


----------



## Golden_Eagle426

1.  Peope that spin the teacups are NOT allowed to ride with me. That spinning will mess me up for hours after.
2.  I am THE most ackward person on the planet when it comes to talking to the characters, yet I love the meet and greets.  I will often start talking about the first thing that pops in my head which can make for some interestinng convos (ie; discussing ice cream with Tink and Friends because I happened to be hungry in line) 
3.  I hate Space Mountain.  I'll ride it because it is there, though


----------



## Sorrel

I have never been to the Tiki Room, or the Country Bear Jamboree. I feel I am somewhat justified in that, though I feel I should rectify that situation on my next trip  Oh, and I have never walked through the Swiss Family Robinson Treehouse either.

But, the biggie is *takes deep breath* I have not yet seen the Frozen movie  We never go to the cinema, and I somehow haven't gotten round to getting the DVD. Heck, I only heard Let It Go for the first time on Saturday on Strictly Come Dancing (our UK version of Dancing With The Stars)   I think I had better get a move on, as it seems if I am  not familiar with Frozen then I won't recognise half of what is going on at Disney when I go in May!!


----------



## AlyssaC17

I really am not a AK fan, my fiance LOVES it and could probably spend two days there re-riding EE and watching The Festival of the Lion King over and over . I would rather ride the monorail for hours and stare out the window ,then spend time at AK.


----------



## angeladcp

While I had the opportunity to stay in Disney World from January to August 2014 thanks to the college program,

I only watched Illuminations once the whole 6+ months. I thought it was boring.

I never had a Dole Whip.  Not a pineapple fan, didn't want to spend money on something I knew I'd only eat one bite of and throw the rest away.  If someone offers to buy me one ill try it, but other than that, no thanks.

I tried Be Our Guest during Lunch & Dinner on my program, and while the theming is FANTASTIC, the food wasn't great.  I thought my meals at Casey's Corner were better.  I wouldn't be upset if I never got to eat there again because of the new FP+ only thing.

I never rode Pirates, kept telling myself to, but never did. oops?

I hate the movie Pocahontas.  It has scared me ever since I was little.


----------



## keahgirl8

angeladcp said:


> While I had the opportunity to stay in Disney World from January to August 2014 thanks to the college program,  I only watched Illuminations once the whole 6+ months. I thought it was boring.  I never had a Dole Whip.  Not a pineapple fan, didn't want to spend money on something I knew I'd only eat one bite of and throw the rest away.  If someone offers to buy me one ill try it, but other than that, no thanks.  I tried Be Our Guest during Lunch & Dinner on my program, and while the theming is FANTASTIC, the food wasn't great.  I thought my meals at Casey's Corner were better.  I wouldn't be upset if I never got to eat there again because of the new FP+ only thing.  I never rode Pirates, kept telling myself to, but never did. oops?  I hate the movie Pocahontas.  It has scared me ever since I was little.



I don't like Illuminations either.  *ducks*


----------



## bradiblue27

my secret is that as a 20 year old woman, i get nervous talking to the face characters, especially the princesses! i dont know why, i just turn ridiculously shy around them!


----------



## Disneyaddictz

bradiblue27 said:


> my secret is that as a 20 year old woman, i get nervous talking to the face characters, especially the princesses! i dont know why, i just turn ridiculously shy around them!



I do the same thing!! Always so exited to get to the top of the line and never know what to say! Thank god I always have something for them to sign to fill the awkwardness I spill... Lol


----------



## disneydude365

I've never rode space mountain... but I'm planning on conquering it this upcoming trip/ ... (with a friend of course lol)


----------



## taythecray

I've only been to DW once (well twice if you count the time I went when I was 2 that I don't remember) which was last year and only for MVMCP
I don't like Space Mountain...I didn't like how I couldn't brace myself for the turns/drops so I left with a headache


----------



## phinz

I think Seven Dwarfs is a spectacular waste of time if the wait is longer than 10 minutes.Nothing spectacular. I can't stand parades. I think BOG is just OK. I hate the circus section of MK. I think it's a colossal misuse of space.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

I think Fantasmic is boring.

I actually just don't like HS in general. IMO it's outdated. I'm not too secretive about that part though haha.

It bothers me that nobody considers that the whole movie Frozen is essentially based on Elsa causing huge amounts of problems for tons of people. Also, why does nobody talk about how Hans tried to behead her? It's not everyday someone nearly gets beheaded in a children's movie. Anna had to keep going around cleaning up Elsa's mess lol

BOG is overrated. I had a mediocre pork chop. It is beautiful, however.

I'm still mad about the height requirement to be friends with a princess, and I'll never "let it go". Not my fault I'm a little too tall. hmph.


----------



## DaisyDuck001

I like the atmosphere and experience at Be Our Guest, but I don't much care for the food there.  I met Anna and Elsa because I was able to get a fastpass, but I think "Frozen" is mostly gloomy and depressing.  And I was crazy about the Universe of Energy before it became Ellen's Energy Adventure, but I don't like the way Ellen puts down her college roommate.


----------



## Amanda999

I've never seen MK fireworks except from Poly beach (this is after about 15 trips to WDW). The hassle of the crowds never seems worth it (we have 2 kids; I'd brave the crowds if it were just DH and me).

Agree with PPs that BOG food is just not very good. But, love the theming - especially the snow falling.


----------



## BelleBriarRose

I don't like Tower of Terror. The drop freaks me out even though I know I'm safe, and I just don't see what's fun about it


----------



## UnstoppableMom

BelleBriarRose said:


> I don't like Tower of Terror. The drop freaks me out even though I know I'm safe, and I just don't see what's fun about it



So the Tower of Terror IS still around, HA! I was 7 or 8 years old  when my relatives tricked my mom into bringing me along on this elevator which they told her was an elevator "to" the ride.... We have a picture of my fear-stricken mom attempting to hold/shield me.  We laugh about it now, but I recall my mother being highly upset at their "joke" at my expense. GOOD TIMES! (But never again thank you)


----------



## Chief Powhatan

During my last 2 trips, I have had both dinner and lunch at Be Our Guest.  I love the movie and design of the restaurant.

However I never want to eat there again.  The food is mediocre and overpriced and the dining experience is taking away valuable park time.


----------



## avic77

I really dont get the hype over Toy Story Mania...I skip it. But i love Buzz Lightyear
Illuminations is boring.
I want to go to Disney and just tour all the resorts decorated for Christmas (and not go in the parks at all)


----------



## PlutoTheDog89

I use the cups in the room to fill up coffee. There. I said it. I refuse to carry around the mug.. I need to throw it out once I'm done.. I don't consider it "stealing" because I technically spent money on the refillable mug.


----------



## DisneyNole12

Even though this really isn't a secret...a few weeks ago we went over to the world for the weekend and only went into a park to use the bathroom. We were doing the resort bar crawl and walking from BLT to MK to get on the monorail to get over to GF ( we NEEDED to walk a little) and one of us had to go to the bathroom so we jumped into MK just to use the restroom and walked out. I felt terrible that people wait years to get to the parks and we used it as a bathroom. My family up north would kill me if they knew this


----------



## phinz

DisneyNole12 said:


> Even though this really isn't a secret...a few weeks ago we went over to the world for the weekend and only went into a park to use the bathroom. We were doing the resort bar crawl and walking from BLT to MK to get on the monorail to get over to GF ( we NEEDED to walk a little) and one of us had to go to the bathroom so we jumped into MK just to use the restroom and walked out. I felt terrible that people wait years to get to the parks and we used it as a bathroom. My family up north would kill me if they knew this



You do know there are restrooms outside the gates, don't you?


----------



## ncdj2013

ttester9612 said:


> Never seen Fantasmic; Never eaten a Dole Whip; Never been on any of the roller coasters nor TOT.   Love Soarin'; miss Discovery Island



I miss discovery Island too - the one that used to be at MK/ One of my favorite things ever.

Never had a Dole Whip; never been to Tom Sawyer Island. Next trip.


----------



## Carolyn Louise

I didn't like Dole Whips very much!  I didn't think I would, I just tried it to please my friend. But she was pleased anyway because I gave her the rest of mine.


----------



## tinkerbee

1. I have never made an ADR yet have eaten at CRT, BOG, CP, Le Cellier, Germany's Buffet(forgot the name), Tusker House, Brown Derby, Prime Time Café, Boma, Chef Mickey's and The Hoop Dee Doo 

2. I think Frozen is one of the worst animated films Disney ever made. The storyline to me is horrible, poorly written and choppy.

3. I've never had a Mickey Bar 

4. I don't like Illuminations

5. I have fallen asleep on HM 

6. I cry every time I see Wishes which to date is 62 times.


----------



## keahgirl8

tinkerbee said:


> 1. I have never made an ADR yet have eaten at CRT, BOG, CP, Le Cellier, Germany's Buffet(forgot the name), Tusker House, Brown Derby, Prime Time Café, Boma, Chef Mickey's and The Hoop Dee Doo   2. I think Frozen is one of the worst animated films Disney ever made. The storyline to me is horrible, poorly written and choppy.  3. I've never had a Mickey Bar   4. I don't like Illuminations  5. I have fallen asleep on HM   6. I cry every time I see Wishes which to date is 62 times.



I can relate to all but 1 and 2.  I haven't seen Wishes 62 times, but it does make me cry!


----------



## cat_herder

Never had a Dole Whip.

Never stayed in a Disney hotel but have camped at Disney World. 

Love all fireworks and parades 

Never had a character meal - want to though. 

I always cry at the point in 'Lilo and Stitch' when Stitch is reading the Ugly Duckling story.

I don't think babies should be at the parks. They are too young to do anything or remember anything. They keep someone from their group from going on rides. I just think they are better off, for their own sake, back at home with grandma or babysitter

Love that the campers at the Disney Campgrounds decorate like crazy for Christmas. 

The hubby and will share one meal at a time: 
1) so we are not too over stuffed to enjoy ourselves - neither of us eat much
2) so we can try a different meal in a different land later.
But I always feel people will think we are being extra cheap

I love the peoplemover ride

Once, my hubby was flying into Orlando from a business trip to Canada and I drove down from our hometown (3 hours away) a day early so I could go to MK by myself on my birthday.

I really loved the VMK (Virtual Magic Kingdom) game and miss it a lot. No other online game is like it.

I cry going into and out of the parks.


----------



## HulkDIS

My younger brother and I punched the guy in the Chip costume when we were 5 and 6. Not sure why to this day. Also glad we were not kicked out of the park. Sorry guy in the Chip costume during the summer of '95... our bad.


----------



## dhelin

I drank my way around the world with my extended family In EPCOT on a cold January day several years ago, then proceeded to blubber like a baby during Illuminations because"we should all just love each other in the World" ......


----------



## ChuckOp

Let's see, a few things:



As a teenager in the 80's, me, a friend, and girl we had met that day, hid under planking in the cave on Tom Sawyer's Island and just hung out for a long time while people walked through the cave above us. 
Ever since I read about WDW as a kid, I've wanted to do a full blown vacation at the Contemporary Hotel.  I've visited there many times, but want to stay in the tower, facing the park and have dinner at the California Grill during the fireworks. 
Shameful?  Maybe:  I think the "retro" Tomorrowland sucks.  Feels more dated than the original Tomrrowland.  Ruins the whole idea of Tomorrowland for me.


----------



## ChuckOp

ChuckOp said:


> Let's see, a few things:
> 
> 
> 
> As a teenager in the 80's, me, *a friend*, and girl we had met that day, hid under planking in the cave on Tom Sawyer's Island and just hung out for a long time while people walked through the cave above us.



Interesting tidbit about the friend I mentioned above.  He was always a talented artist, and wound up becoming a Disney Imagineer whose work is now scattered among Disney Parks throughout the world.


----------



## Carolyn Louise

Ok I have another one: dining in BOG is just not a priority to me, there are other restaurants at the World that seem much more interesting! I would probably feel differently if I had little ones but I'll probably just keep on skipping it until I go with someone who really wants to eat there.


----------



## ken2

I dont like dole whips.Haven't seen Frozen.Do care to watch the parades.Its a small world kindda creeps me out.


----------



## ken2

Carolyn Louise said:


> Ok I have another one: dining in BOG is just not a priority to me, there are other restaurants at the World that seem much more interesting! I would probably feel differently if I had little ones but I'll probably just keep on skipping it until I go with someone who really wants to eat there.



Even having kids I still have no desire to eat there.Not sure why though.


----------



## ken2

tinkerbee said:


> 1. I have never made an ADR yet have eaten at CRT, BOG, CP, Le Cellier, Germany's Buffet(forgot the name), Tusker House, Brown Derby, Prime Time Café, Boma, Chef Mickey's and The Hoop Dee Doo
> 
> 2. I think Frozen is one of the worst animated films Disney ever made. The storyline to me is horrible, poorly written and choppy.
> 
> 3. I've never had a Mickey Bar
> 
> 4. I don't like Illuminations
> 
> 5. I have fallen asleep on HM
> 
> 6. I cry every time I see Wishes which to date is 62 times.



Germany is Beirgarten


----------



## com_op_2000

HulkDIS said:


> My younger brother and I punched the guy in the Chip costume when we were 5 and 6. Not sure why to this day. Also glad we were not kicked out of the park. Sorry guy in the Chip costume during the summer of '95... our bad.



You just got me remembering:
the first time our family went back in '71
after ride on the sky ride across to Tomarrow Land
spotting Chip and Dale walking
we ran over to have our picture taken
right after the picture
my youngest brother (@7 years old) turns around and punched Chip right in the nose
then Chip chased him around for about 3 minutes.


----------



## phinz

I thought BOG was a waste of time. The food was boring and the atmosphere/theming was nothing special.


----------



## scoopmorgan

The first time we visited DW, we bought a dining plan. Not understanding how it worked, we left Tusker House without paying. The staff chased us out the door and down the path, to grab us. I was mortified.


----------



## cat_herder

avic77 said:


> I really dont get the hype over Toy Story Mania...I skip it. But i love Buzz Lightyear
> Illuminations is boring.
> I want to go to Disney and just tour all the resorts decorated for Christmas (and not go in the parks at all)




We done the tour of the hotels just for the decorates before and loved it.  Sometimes the gate guard will stop you in the parking lot, so we just tell we want to eat lunch/dinner and have never had a problem.


----------



## a1tinkfans

I still tear up when I get to MK each visit.  I actually enjoy the bus rides! I've never seen Dumbo or ridden the ride. I didn't like the dole whip...at all.  I want to get back to Disney and soon lol


----------



## fabfemmeboy

I don't think I've ever done anything in Frontierland or Adventureland except buy Dole Whip and ride BTMR and POTC.  No Tom Sawyer, no Tiki Room, no Jungle/Jingle Cruise, no Splash Mountain, no Country Bears, no Carpets...And I don't miss any of it.  I feel like I should care because they're classics and so many people love them, but I just have no interest.


----------



## scoopmorgan

a1tinkfans said:


> I still tear up when I get to MK each visit.  I actually enjoy the bus rides!



I grew up a Disney kid, and I get emotional everytime I step foot in a park. I even mist up on the Magic Express, watching the silly movies on the bus. My mom used to tease me that I needed a vitamin supplement, but I think it is just Disney magic because it doesn't happen to me anywhere else. Glad to know I am not the only one.


----------



## racrn

I can't stand the Lion King show at AK. 
I thought about boycotting when I found out Maelstrom was being replaced with a Frozen ride. 
I think parades are stupid but always watch them because I go with my parents and my dad loves them.
I want them to do kid free days at the parks.


----------



## ElderTode

I have never watched dumbo, because I always fall asleep.
I used to be afraid of the electric light parade.
I hate the new POTC after it was modified.  Original was better.  DisneyLands version is 10x better than DisneyWorld.


----------



## Missytara

I go to POR the week after Thanksgiving.  Whether I go solo or with friends, I always hit up the lounge with Yeehah Bob, every night he is there.

I clap, sing, laugh and enjoy it immensely and I don't care if anyone sees me!


----------



## tndeadmau5

I never rode Maelstrom, and I don't think I'll care that it's gone.
In my mind, since Ariel was 16 in 1989, I can still crush on her.
I'm glad to see the BAH gone at HS, and hopefully it'll be done by the time I get there next month.
I fell asleep on Pluto's lap at MK when I was 4 years old.
Aaaaaaaaand Mickey is my least favorite of all the Disney characters.


----------



## Super 27

1) The Peoplemover is, and always has been, my favorite ride in WDW

2) I've never had a Dole Whip

3) When I was a kid we went to Chef Mickey's and I pulled Pluto's tail every time he walked by. Never got taken to another character meal after that

4) One time dining at California Grill, the portion of whatever we ordered was so small, we stopped at the on-property McDonald's on the way back to the hotel because we were still hungry


----------



## adrienne21snow

I've never told anyone this, but I don't think Beauty and the Beast is that great of a movie.  I'm in my early 30s and love the other films from "my" era- Little Mermaid(esp.), Lion King, and Aladdin.


----------



## mrsbicewdw

I used to hate Tinkerbell. Until I had a kid who suddenly decided he loved Tink. Now we have every movie and I know all the dialogue. lol. The new version of her isn't bad, even if she was a brat in Peter Pan. 

I don't get the turkey leg hype...but my husband has to have one every time. 

I hyperventilated on the old Alien ride and almost threw up in my seat. I had NO idea it was going to be that scary. I was crying. I was 15. Lol.  I'm glad they took it out, even if Stitch's ride is a bit lack luster.


----------



## rebekah615

I cried in the Magic Kingdom when I was 31 years old... 

It was day 1 of a 10 day trip, we had just flown in, someone had parked their hover-round scooter on my foot a couple hours prior, and I managed to get my button on my shorts stuck in the flat escalator that takes you to the people mover. After a minute or so of moon walking, I broke free, made it to my seat in the little blue coach, and couldn't control the tears for a good couple minutes! 

It was quite hilarious! 


Oh, I also despise Stitch, and Figment!


----------



## akayek31

1.  I hate Space Mountain and Dinosaur.
2.  Never watched an Off Kilter show.
3.  I have a crush on one of the band members of British Revolution  and will sit for hours in one day watching all the sets. 
4.  I hate dole whips and have never tried tonga toast.
5.  I hate the tiki room
6.  I feel asleep watching Finding Nemo.
7.  I love to hunt down characters for pictures.


----------



## newfangled

hmmm.....

I can see why Dole Whips are unique...but I wish I liked them more.

I'm not into parades.  I'm glad they help shorten the lines for attractions while they are going on...but then I get annoyed with all the walkways being shut down if I find myself on the "wrong side of the street".

I've never waited in line to meet someone dressed like a character.  I don't get it. 

If I visit Disney World too often, I start to feel sorry for myself if I haven't had any "magical moments". 

When riding Mission Space, hubby and I flip all the switches and talk to each other like some incredibly busy aircrew going through a nonsensical checklist..."Switching to internal mixture control!, Main engine online now!, Verify useless noise button!!! Oh no we're coming in too hot!!!".   We are both private pilots so we do this with great authority....no matter who else is with us on the "mission".


----------



## EpicBilynn

newfangled said:


> When riding Mission Space, hubby and I flip all the switches and talk to each other like some incredibly busy aircrew going through a nonsensical checklist..."Switching to internal mixture control!, Main engine online now!, Verify useless noise button!!! Oh no we're coming in too hot!!!".   We are both private pilots so we do this with great authority....no matter who else is with us on the "mission".



You're my new favorite people and I hope one day I find myself on Mission Space with you.


----------



## mrsbicewdw

EpicBilynn said:


> You're my new favorite people and I hope one day I find myself on Mission Space with you.



Ditto.


----------



## old lady

I destroyed a sand castle of a little girl once on purpose one time when River country was still open. I was a lot older than she was.


----------



## MomBird

This is definitely awesome! 



newfangled said:


> When riding Mission Space, hubby and I flip all the switches and talk to each other like some incredibly busy aircrew going through a nonsensical checklist..."Switching to internal mixture control!, Main engine online now!, Verify useless noise button!!! Oh no we're coming in too hot!!!".   We are both private pilots so we do this with great authority....no matter who else is with us on the "mission".



Here's mine:

-Expedition Everest makes me a little queasy but I am and always have been a thrill rider so I refuse to tell anyone (until now) that it gives me a headache. I ride it anyway and sneak Tylenol.
-I do not like Innoventions and think they just take up space.
-I don't like the Seas w/Nemo and Friends. 
-I have pretended to have a huge amount of work to do this week, but really I've just spent every evening on the DISBoards. This has caused my nice hubby to cook for several evenings in a row. (And I feel a little guilty for not feeling MORE guilty than I do about this one. But he's a good cook and I've made almost all the ADRs, so I think that evens out...)
-I think Baloo is one the greatest characters of all time and every time I get to see him I tell him that his movie is still my absolute favorite.


----------



## Sir William

newfangled said:


> ...When riding Mission Space, hubby and I flip all the switches and talk to each other like some incredibly busy aircrew going through a nonsensical checklist..."Switching to internal mixture control!, Main engine online now!, Verify useless noise button!!! Oh no we're coming in too hot!!!".   We are both private pilots so we do this with great authority....no matter who else is with us on the "mission".




One of my "secrets" is that when riding Mission Space, I like to say quotes from "Airplane" like "Roger, Roger" and "We have clearance, Clarence", etc.  Then, as we're coming into the planet, "Houston, we have a problem."


----------



## Jbuch01

1. I HATE Star Wars- well I like the ride because I enjoy motion simulators, but I have never made it through a full Star Wars movie without getting bored.
2. I get bored at the World Showcase, because to me Disney is all about the rides.
3. I've never had a Dole Whip or a Turkey Leg
4. When I was a kid, my character priority was Donald Duck, NOT Mickey Mouse.
5. I've never seen the Aristocats.
6. I do not like the song "Tale as Old as Time" and almost every Disney-nut I know loves it.


----------



## beachfan

I love country bear jamboree - my mom had a LP and we used to play it.  I don't like fireworks; and I think those giant turkey legs look gross!! beachfan


----------



## keahgirl8

beachfan said:


> I love country bear jamboree - my mom had a LP and we used to play it.  I don't like fireworks; and I think those giant turkey legs look gross!! beachfan



I love it too!  Blood on the Saddle?  Come on!  Classic.


----------



## Sir William

keahgirl8 said:


> I love it too!  Blood on the Saddle?  Come on!  Classic.



Exactly! 

No visit is complete until I've seen Big Al, who is one of my favorite characters.  I have a pin, t-shirt, and mug with Big Al on it, but haven't seen anything new for many years.


----------



## JennyHall

I find Peter Pan to be incredibly boring because it is so old. (My wish is for it to be redone, longer, and with new animatronics like the ones in 7DMT!) I've also never had a turkey leg and enjoy the villains more then the princesses. Oops!


----------



## Sir William

JennyHall said:


> ....enjoy the villains more then the princesses. Oops!



You say that like it's a bad thing....  I love Disney villains.


----------



## keahgirl8

Sir William said:


> Exactly!  No visit is complete until I've seen Big Al, who is one of my favorite characters.  I have a pin, t-shirt, and mug with Big Al on it, but haven't seen anything new for many years.



Man...there was a T-shirt?!  Wish I had one!


----------



## disneydude365

(ok first two not related to the parks)
i shed some tears during my first viewing of monsters inc when it was in theaters  when they destroyed the door, and my cousins made fun of me the rest of the night.

I'm not a huge pixar or 3D animation fan and wish disney would stick back to the classic animation

im not a fan at all of country bears jamboree to me it was kinda just wasted time, but i know lots of people enjoy it!


----------



## phinz

I think Seven Dwarfs is a waste of a perfectly good FastPass.


----------



## ejdmomma

My husband and I are planning an anniversary trip to DLR...and we're not telling our kids!


----------



## Sir William

keahgirl8 said:


> Man...there was a [Big Al] T-shirt?!  Wish I had one!




I don't remember when I got it, but it was a long time ago.  I only wear it when I visit MK.  My family groans when they see me put it on since they know it means a trip to Country Bear Jamboree just so I can hear Big Al sing.  One year he sang something else and I was so disappointed - and I told the CMs on the way out.


----------



## rgirk90

- I am not a big fan of Country Bear Jamboree
- Animal Kingdom bores me.... except for Expedition: Everest, Dinosaur, and Festival of the Lion King
- I have never seen The Black Cauldron


----------



## tcherjen

I cry during the MK opening show.


----------



## ElderTode

I like Sven better than Olaf


----------



## Mr Mannn

When I was just a little kid, my first crush was...Tinkerbell.

I secretly wish "Its a Small World" will burn down.

I curse the fact that new rides seem to take YEARS to build.


----------



## dcassetta

I don't like Frozen - maybe because the cold always bothers me.

I miss River Country and Discovery Island.

Jack Wagner's "por favor mantengase alejado de las puertas" is my ringtone.

I haven't ridden Space Mountain since I was 9 years old.  This was the original where two people could ride together and it was really dark.  I screamed the whole way pressed against my mom.  TTA is as close I get now!


----------



## Bluenose62

I have two biggies:

I have never seen Frozen and have only heard the song once - at the Academy Awards show (I don't listen to commercial radio).  I keep trying to rent it on pay for view but my DD (age 19) saw it at the camp she works at last summer and tells me not to waste money on it - that it is terrible.  She is away at a conference the very night before we head to Orlando and I am darn well going to rent it!

I have no intention of telling DD what is in a Dole Whip (i.e. NOT milk).  Unless she see a vegan sign I will keep her blissfully in the dark.  She has a huge thing about chemicals.

What she doesn't know won't hurt her!

Getting excited for my first trip to Disney in 22 years (and DD's very first!)


----------



## keahgirl8

Bluenose62 said:


> I have two biggies:  I have never seen Frozen and have only heard the song once - at the Academy Awards show (I don't listen to commercial radio).  I keep trying to rent it on pay for view but my DD (age 19) saw it at the camp she works at last summer and tells me not to waste money on it - that it is terrible.  She is away at a conference the very night before we head to Orlando and I am darn well going to rent it!  I have no intention of telling DD what is in a Dole Whip (i.e. NOT milk).  Unless she see a vegan sign I will keep her blissfully in the dark.  She has a huge thing about chemicals.  What she doesn't know won't hurt her!  Getting excited for my first trip to Disney in 22 years (and DD's very first!)



Well I'm 33 and I like Frozen...and the song!


----------



## DisneyHoover

The end of the Wishes fireworks make me tear up every time and I have the soundtrack for the show on my iphone... and may or may not listen to it at least once a month.


----------



## jessicalynn88

I really dislike the parades. Although I do think I should give then a second chance. I probably never will because I'd rather do something else. I'm not a big of parades in general and then fighting the crowds , ugh.   

I love, love, love IASW and pirates. I could ride those two all day long and be happy. 

I love the drops in tot but don't like riding it. The creepy line through the boiler room freaks me out as does how it initially starts in the the twilight zone area.   

I don't really get illuminations and would be perfectly happy if world showcase was gone. I like the food/drink component but more rides please.


----------



## Braden's Momma

TinkDust735 said:


> I love that smell too; it's like hot dogs and bacon sizzling!


Me too!


----------



## Mousefanmike

I hate AK and I cannot stand the stroller park hell of Fantasyland, despite the love of BTM and SM.


----------



## GhostHost7

I have never been a fan of roller coasters or drops, however, when the new mine train ride came out, I read several reviews that all talked about how "kid friendly" the ride was and some people thought it was a little boring because it was so tame.  So, I thought "This is the roller coaster for me!".  I booked a fast pass for my last trip and was really excited to try out this new ride that I thought would be just my speed.  They put me and my 13 year old son in the last car and I was very surprised to learn that it was not my speed, it was about twice my speed and I held on for dear life through the twisty drops.  If they sold an "I Survived the 7 Dwarfs Mine Train" t-shirt, I would have bought one.


----------



## Alliedoodah

I  love (LOVE!) carousels and I really wanted to ride Cinderella's horse - it had a bow on the tail.  When we got on, we discovered that it was removed because too many people wanted to ride it! So my shameful secret is that I will never ride the carousel there again.


----------



## disneydizzy2

I intensely dislike strollers and think they should strictly enforce size restrictions.

I love fireworks, Fantasmic, etc but become so obsessively distracted with people watching waiting for them I can't focus once they start.

I have taken my Mother's ashes to DL, WDW, end DC and sprinkled her in sooooo many places.


----------



## aprilnmay

I've really enjoyed reading everyone's posts.  When I read the original post I didn't think I had any secrets, I love ALL things Disney. After thinking about it for a little while, I guess my shameful secret is that I have so many.

I have never used a Fast Pass (this April will be my first FP experience)

I have never ridden EE or MS, eaten a Dole Whip, Turkey Leg or Tonga Toast

I dislike AK & HS, all parades, TT, Soarin’ and IASW (the ride, the song, the little people dancing around…no thanks)

I have fallen asleep during The American Experience more than once.  However, the finale always makes me tear up.

I have a love/hate relationship with Frozen.  Loved the movie/soundtrack.  Hate that it’s taking over Norway! #savemaelstrom


----------



## wellesleyprincess

I love every roller coaster and Tower of Terror, but Dinosaur literally reduces me to tears and Haunted Mansion makes me jump.

Chefs de France was the worst Disney Dining experience of my life, and I would never eat there again.


----------



## letsgettogether

I am really tired of Frozen stuff!!!  Does any of your Disney kids under 12 watch the classics anymore that I grew up watching? Seems like it's all just Frozen now.


----------



## brookepleins

I am not a Magic Kingdom fan...too crowded and have run into rude cast members there.


----------



## Newsies

Fantasyland is my favorite part of the park- the strollers make it hellacious, as pps have pointed out.  There needs to be restrictions on strollers.  And Disney needs to act on the restrictions.


----------



## brookepleins

I don't like Stitch


----------



## brookepleins

Elevationist said:


> Posted before, but have a few more...
> 
> 1. I love World Showcase, it's probably my favorite thing in all of WDW.  I've explored every pavilion countless times, except one... American Adventure.  I just don't see the point for me, since I'm living the American adventure every day!  I know I should probably be more patriotic, and check it out at least once... But I just really really really do not care.
> 2. I don't like the Hall of Presidents either.  I'm a bad 'Merican!
> 3. I can't handle the tea cups.  The spinning makes me ill.  Plus I'm a very round lady, and squishing my belly in there is no fun!
> 4. This is my biggest shame... You see, I must use an ECV in the parks, due to chronic pain from Lupus and Fibromyalgia.  However, I LOOK perfectly healthy, and am very perky and happy and energetic.  I DO try to park it and stand in lines that I think I can handle, I don't try to navigate it through crowded spaces, etc.  (I go out of my way to be a courteous and respectful ECV user, and absolutely do not abuse the system.)  As such, sometimes when I get off of my ECV to do something... I will fake a limp, so that people don't look at me and assume I'm just too fat and lazy to walk.  It's as if I need to display a visible disability so that I'm not judged as harshly for my invisible disability.  I feel awful for it, but I've read so many ugly comments here on the Dis over the years and have experienced so many nasty looks in the parks, that it's almost habit now.


Same for me with #4 but my disability is a bad ankle that doesn't act up with short walks, but would be torture after a day at the parks with no ECV/wheelchair


----------



## Lisann

brookepleins said:


> I don't like Stitch



Ditto.


----------



## BlakeAlexis

Illuminations is boring for me. In fact I feel like most shows and parades are time you could be spending riding rides. 
spaceship earth creeps me out and I hate it. However, I ride it anyway just for the sentiment. 
Never had a dole whip or turkey leg. 
Never been on the carousel 
I LOVE maelstrom (RIP) and Ellen's Universe of Energy.


----------



## keahgirl8

brookepleins said:


> Same for me with #4 but my disability is a bad ankle that doesn't act up with short walks, but would be torture after a day at the parks with no ECV/wheelchair



Sad that we are reduced to this because other people are judgemental.  I ran all 3 PHM races last weekend and was quite injured.  I actually caught myself being concerned about what others would think of me taking elevators or sitting on a full bus with my medal on.


----------



## Evangelina

The parades bore me. The sight of people eating turkey legs disgusts me. I love Small World. I like Duffy (oh, the shame!).


----------



## Braden's Momma

letsgettogether said:


> I am really tired of Frozen stuff!!!  Does any of your Disney kids under 12 watch the classics anymore that I grew up watching? Seems like it's all just Frozen now.


Just have to say that I love your Avitar!!!!!


----------



## LadyDiznee123

I did not care for FANTASMIC. Hubby and organized our evening for it and it just did nothing for me.  I have never returned.

It's A Small World.... I don't get the popularity of it (as far as adults go).  If I get on it its just something to do.  I dont HATE it... just dont get the popularity of it.

Never did a rope drop and don't care to.  if I did I'd have to set a clock and even though I may indeed set a clock for an hour or so later... setting a clock is not my idea of being on a relaxing vacation.  I could care less if I am there for a park opening.

Never did Country Bear jamboree or Hoop Dee Doo Review (sp?)... .and don't care to.  That being said if given enough time during any of my next visits i will do it just to say that I did it.


----------



## LadyDiznee123

JennyHall said:


> I find Peter Pan to be incredibly boring because it is so old. (My wish is for it to be redone, longer, and with new animatronics like the ones in 7DMT!) I've also never had a turkey leg and enjoy the villains more then the princesses. Oops!




OMG... that is my favorite!  I hope they never get rid of it.  Love flying above town and the lights! But i to love the villians.  They are much more fun to interact with.

LadyDiz


----------



## LadyDiznee123

a1tinkfans said:


> I still tear up when I get to MK each visit.  I actually enjoy the bus rides! I've never seen Dumbo or ridden the ride. I didn't like the dole whip...at all.  I want to get back to Disney and soon lol




I too enjoy the bus rides.  It's like pre-park exicitement.  I include the tram ride at the orlando airport as well.


----------



## LadyDiznee123

Super 27 said:


> 1) The Peoplemover is, and always has been, my favorite ride in WDW
> 
> 2) I've never had a Dole Whip
> 
> 3) When I was a kid we went to Chef Mickey's and I pulled Pluto's tail every time he walked by. Never got taken to another character meal after that
> 
> 4) One time dining at California Grill, the portion of whatever we ordered was so small, we stopped at the on-property McDonald's on the way back to the hotel because we were still hungry



I love the People Mover for taking a nice break.  I too never had a dole whip but will later this year.


----------



## EmmabaRose

I've never had a dole whip, citrusy and creamy combinations just don't work for me. If/when we end up going back I might get one just to say I did.
I only put this one in because it's now unpopular among so many disnuts but... I LOVE FROZEN!! I am really loving the amount of frozen stuff coming to the parks. I can understand why people are upset and Maelstrom closing, but I'm really excited for what's replacing it. (In my defence, Idina Menzel is one of my favourite actresses of all time and the whole thing has a big Broadway vibe about it, and my other passion is musicals.) Still, it hurts my heart a tiny bit when people hate on it lol.
I was born during the 90's disney renaissence, but I hadn't watched most of it's movies until the last couple of years. Aladdin and Little Mermaid I only saw for the first time a few weeks ago. When I was a kid I was looked after by my grandmother a lot, and she had what I call the vintage Disney movies. Snow White will be my favourite princess until I shuffle off to the big magic kingdom in the sky. (Fun fact: I met snow white for the first time in 2013 and regressed to the age of 5 XD)
I love meeting characters, more than I love some rides. I think it's the actor in me, I love the on the spot interaction. But I often feel judged standing in line to meet winnie the pooh as a woman in my 20's. XD
If I ever saw Fantasmic I don't recall it. Same with Country Bears, and Tiki Room
I don't really enjoy ToT, and I'm ashamed of that as an adrenaline junkie, I find being thrown up and down in the dark really disorientating (and yet I'm fine on SM and RnRC )
I liked the hat.


----------



## EmmabaRose

Oh and one more: I am NOT someone who cries in public and yet you only have to play Wishes, When you Wish Upon a Star or 2nd Star to the right and I am a MESS.

OH, and being in front of disney castle brings out a hysteria in me that I think will truly test if my new man is a keeper. XD If he still wants to be seen with me after then he's the bravest person I know. XD


----------



## sabsab

Epcot- I'v never been on Test Track and I've never seen The American Adventure

Mk- I've never seen Country Bear Jamboree

I fell asleep during Finding Nemo and I don't really like AK except for the safari

Getting Tired of the the Frozen stuff!!!!


----------



## buttercup14

1. Despite going several times as a child, my first ride on Dumbo was at age 22
2. I have to meet the mad hatter and/or alice multiple times in one trip, sometimes in one day (though I wouldn't exactly call this a secret!)
3. As a character, I can't stand peter pan, so many people like him, and I really want to, but he drives me nuts! Probably since boys like him always cause me problems when I'm working!



EmmabaRose said:


> I love meeting characters, more than I love some rides. I think it's the actor in me, I love the on the spot interaction. But I often feel judged standing in line to meet winnie the pooh as a woman in my 20's. XD



I completely relate to this!


----------



## keahgirl8

EmmabaRose said:


> I've never had a dole whip, citrusy and creamy combinations just don't work for me. If/when we end up going back I might get one just to say I did.
> I only put this one in because it's now unpopular among so many disnuts but... I LOVE FROZEN!! I am really loving the amount of frozen stuff coming to the parks. I can understand why people are upset and Maelstrom closing, but I'm really excited for what's replacing it. (In my defence, Idina Menzel is one of my favourite actresses of all time and the whole thing has a big Broadway vibe about it, and my other passion is musicals.) Still, it hurts my heart a tiny bit when people hate on it lol.
> I was born during the 90's disney renaissence, but I hadn't watched most of it's movies until the last couple of years. Aladdin and Little Mermaid I only saw for the first time a few weeks ago. When I was a kid I was looked after by my grandmother a lot, and she had what I call the vintage Disney movies. Snow White will be my favourite princess until I shuffle off to the big magic kingdom in the sky. (Fun fact: I met snow white for the first time in 2013 and regressed to the age of 5 XD)
> I love meeting characters, more than I love some rides. I think it's the actor in me, I love the on the spot interaction. But I often feel judged standing in line to meet winnie the pooh as a woman in my 20's. XD
> If I ever saw Fantasmic I don't recall it. Same with Country Bears, and Tiki Room
> I don't really enjoy ToT, and I'm ashamed of that as an adrenaline junkie, I find being thrown up and down in the dark really disorientating (and yet I'm fine on SM and RnRC )
> I liked the hat.



If you and I knew each other in real life, we'd be friends.  I feel the same way about Frozen.  I also have a similar connection with Cinderella as you do with Snow White.  I love lots of other princesses, but Cinderella is a sentimental favorite, going back as long as I can remember.  I cried the first time I met her in the parks, and I was an adult.


----------



## EmmabaRose

keahgirl8 said:


> If you and I knew each other in real life, we'd be friends.  I feel the same way about Frozen.  I also have a similar connection with Cinderella as you do with Snow White.  I love lots of other princesses, but Cinderella is a sentimental favorite, going back as long as I can remember.  I cried the first time I met her in the parks, and I was an adult.



Haha amazing! Well the first performance thing I ever did at daycare, I was 3 and I played the wicked queen in Snow White. So I got obsessed and my grandmother, who's an amazing seamstress made me a Snow White dress for my next birthday and then there are home videos of me re-enacting the movie and yeah.... basically I know what you mean. XD I don't think my profile picture fully represents how much joy I was feeling. She came to our and I literally blurted out "YOU'RE MY FAVOURITE!" 

Also I'm glad someone feels the same way about frozen!

AND ANOTHER SECRET: Small World is one of my faves. Especially the song. I'm not even ashamed. XD


----------



## JustCor

It took my 35 years of my life before finally going to DW (last October), even though I've lived no more than a three hour drive from it for the past 15 years
I was extremely disheartened to find nothing TRON related (yes, I like TRON)
It's still very early in my Disney life and I might be missing something, but Hollywood Studios is my least favorite of the parks
I'm indifferent to Frozen because I haven't seen it, and probably won't for a while


----------



## Zeke370

I did not go to DL until I was 30 for my honeymoon. I have not been to WDW and I am going on my first cruise this summer and it is a DCL.


----------



## keahgirl8

EmmabaRose said:


> Haha amazing! Well the first performance thing I ever did at daycare, I was 3 and I played the wicked queen in Snow White. So I got obsessed and my grandmother, who's an amazing seamstress made me a Snow White dress for my next birthday and then there are home videos of me re-enacting the movie and yeah.... basically I know what you mean. XD I don't think my profile picture fully represents how much joy I was feeling. She came to our and I literally blurted out "YOU'RE MY FAVOURITE!"
> 
> Also I'm glad someone feels the same way about frozen!
> 
> AND ANOTHER SECRET: Small World is one of my faves. Especially the song. I'm not even ashamed. XD



I also love It's a Small World!  I will say that I like the DL version much better though.



JustCor said:


> It took my 35 years of my life before finally going to DW (last October), even though I've lived no more than a three hour drive from it for the past 15 years
> I was extremely disheartened to find nothing TRON related (yes, I like TRON)
> It's still very early in my Disney life and I might be missing something, but Hollywood Studios is my least favorite of the parks
> I'm indifferent to Frozen because I haven't seen it, and probably won't for a while



I really don't have much use for Hollywood Studios either.  This trip, I pretty much ate a cupcake and had my picture taken in front of the Cinderella carriage and watched the trailer.  My favorite park is actually Animal Kingdom.  I could spend a week there and not get bored.


----------



## JustCor

My love of the mono has almost nothing to do with anything Disney related and nearly everything to do with Roland Deschain.


----------



## Maleficent Dragon

I don't know if they are shameful, or even a secret, but some things about me and Disney oppose the thoughts of many on this board.


I am a resort snob and DESPISE the Value resorts.
In all of my visits _(which is a lot)_, I have never stepped foot into Country Bears, Tiki Room, the Stitch Attraction or Universe of Energy.  I have no desire to.
I don't like the Jungle Cruise.
I have never been to Tom Sawyer's Island.
Illuminations bores me.
The End


----------



## keahgirl8

Maleficent Dragon said:


> I don't know if they are shameful, or even a secret, but some things about me and Disney oppose the thoughts of many on this board.
> 
> 
> I am a resort snob and DESPISE the Value resorts.
> In all of my visits _(which is a lot)_, I have never stepped foot into Country Bears, Tiki Room, the Stitch Attraction or Universe of Energy.  I have no desire to.
> I don't like the Jungle Cruise.
> I have never been to Tom Sawyer's Island.
> Illuminations bores me.
> The End




I can't say I agree with all of these, but I haven't been to Tom Sawyer Island on either coast.  I've seen Illumination once and I got bored.


----------



## RustManFan

I adore the turkey legs no matter how my other family members feel about them..... "why would I want my turkey to taste like ham" says my DS


----------



## RustManFan

and I get choked up every time at the end of the American Adventure (even when I listen to my CD)

the Eagle has landed!


----------



## powbob

Maleficent Dragon said:


> I don't know if they are shameful, or even a secret, but some things about me and Disney oppose the thoughts of many on this board.
> 
> 
> I am a resort snob and DESPISE the Value resorts.
> In all of my visits _(which is a lot)_, I have never stepped foot into Country Bears, Tiki Room, the Stitch Attraction or Universe of Energy.  I have no desire to.
> I don't like the Jungle Cruise.
> I have never been to Tom Sawyer's Island.
> *Illuminations bores me.*
> The End



I don't like Illuminations much either, but if you happen to be in EPCOT on New Years Eve do yourself a favor and watch it.


----------



## powbob




----------



## powbob

RustManFan said:


> I adore the turkey legs no matter how my other family members feel about them..... "why would I want my turkey to taste like ham" says my DS



I hear this all of the time.  Why do people not understand smoked meats? Apparently, to many people, any smoked meat tastes like ham. Weird.


----------



## semc61

Hate IT's A Small World, but make a point to ride now after reading Kindom Keepers.  Just to see if.......


----------



## WDWFanForLife

I don't get the whole "Frozen" craze! Frozen this...Frozen that...ENOUGH ALREADY!!!!!!!!
I also do not like the movie Peter Pan.
I have never been on the Liberty Square Riverboat, and have no desire to do so.
I never understood the "Streets of America" in HS (other than for Osbourne Lights - which are AMAZING!!).

I cry every time I see the WDW sign and every time I walk into the MK and see the castle.
I listen to Disney parks music, and watch online WDW vacation vlogs, to help get me through until my next vacation. 
I even listen to the Disney parks music and watch DIS Unplugged podcast while I'm working!!!


----------



## Coby29

I love the IASW ride and song.
Magic Kingdom was my least favourite park.
I don't own a single Disney Pixar DVD... (I sold my DVD collection years ago and I'm still in the process of building it back up)


----------



## CQuinn

I posted already but I have a new shameful secret... I don't like Tonga toast. Bummed because I was really excited to try it. The pineapple macadamia nut pancakes were so delicious though


----------



## HoliPoli

I must say that when I first read the title of this thread my mind went in another direction. Just saying, the Haunted Mansion is a really long ride.  Anyway, I've never been on Space Mountain because I'm afraid of getting motion sickness. Yes, I know there's medicine for that.


----------



## Nephikichi

I've never stayed at any of the resorts, for the hundred of times I've been to the World.. I'm from Orlando and still have plenty of family and friends living there, so I usually choose the free route - but if not, DH and I just rent a condo!

I really dislike Frozen; it is an okay movie, but seeing and hearing about it everywhere has just gotten OLD.

I thought Fanstasmic! was disappointing after I finally saw it; my friends had been really talking it up for a long time.


----------



## Nicole N.

My husband and I just realized that we are Disney fanatics!! We never understood all the hoopla with Disney and why people are so into it. I had been twice when I was a kid and had a blast but still didn't  get  it. We went last year with family for Thanksgiving and we are hooked!!! We are going backat the end of November and we can't wait!!

My favorite out of all the parks is Peter Pan


----------



## PurpleKomodo

I have never seen the MK welcome show, but the first time I watched it on YouTube, I cried.


----------



## keahgirl8

Nephikichi said:


> I've never stayed at any of the resorts, for the hundred of times I've been to the World.. I'm from Orlando and still have plenty of family and friends living there, so I usually choose the free route - but if not, DH and I just rent a condo!
> 
> I really dislike Frozen; it is an okay movie, but seeing and hearing about it everywhere has just gotten OLD.
> 
> I thought Fanstasmic! was disappointing after I finally saw it; my friends had been really talking it up for a long time.



Have you see Fantasmic! at Disneyland?  It is way better there.  Honestly, having seen the DL version first, I was pretty disappointed at WDW's version too.


----------



## beautyandmouse

- I live in Washington and I've been to WDW and HK DL but not California 
- I cry almost every time I meet Mickey and I'm 25
- Not a fan of the Incredibles really..


----------



## Eolyn

The more I read this thread the more things I think off to add.

I like going to the parks on busy days and am afraid I would have less fun on a slow day. (No idea why.)  

I understand, but hate strollers.  This is made worse by the fact that that I love busy days.

I really don't understand at all why people hate MK's Stitch attraction.  It never even crossed my mind that someone would dislike it until I discovered all these Disney fan sites.

I want Mickey ears and pictures with princesses, but I feel like I'm too old.
I get misty eyed during Celebrate the Magic/Wishes.


----------



## Eolyn

Accidental double-post.  Sorry!


----------



## pixi3ness

I LOVE Stitch but truly detest Stitch's Great Escape - ugh the belching!
I want to stay at all of the resorts at least once, though as it stands right now Wilderness Lodge has my heart.
I've STILL not had a Mickey Bar and it doesn't really bother me.
I'd rather do M&G's than rides...and I love rides. There's just something magical about meeting characters!


----------



## DrGonzo

It's been 30 years since my last visit


----------



## FFMickey

I hide the fact that I'm a Disney fanatic at the firehouse. Even though I go to Disney one a year now that I'm hooked.


----------



## TJ Brown

I get teary while watching Wishes on the Castle. Even if its on YouTube.


----------



## SarahDisney

I have no interest in Haunted Mansion or Pirates of the Caribbean. I do them once each trip because I feel like I have to, but they really don't appeal to me at all.
It's a Small World, on the other hand, I kinda love.


----------



## Anesthesia Fine

It doesn't feel like a trip to WDW until we've been on IASW.

I don't understand the love for Stitch.

I am not a Dole Whip fan, which is a shame because I love pineapple!

We've become known within our extended family as "those" Disney fans. (My husband had never been until his late 30s, and now has the evangelical zeal of the newly converted.)


----------



## keahgirl8

SarahDisney said:


> I have no interest in Haunted Mansion or Pirates of the Caribbean. I do them once each trip because I feel like I have to, but they really don't appeal to me at all.
> It's a Small World, on the other hand, I kinda love.



If I hadn't been to Disneyland, I wouldn't care for Pirates either.  The WDW one isn't as good.


----------



## SarahDisney

keahgirl8 said:


> If I hadn't been to Disneyland, I wouldn't care for Pirates either.  The WDW one isn't as good.


I've been to Disneyland ... I don't like that Pirates either. I haven't been in a few years, though ... Maybe I have to go back and experience it again.


----------



## RhodyOrange

When I was a kid I used to run away from the characters and refused to pose for pictures with them unless someone held me in place.


----------



## baldy6060

My wife & I would only ride Maelstrom for the same reason people watch a crappy B movie: to laugh at how ridiculous it is.


----------



## Mrs. Max Goof

1. I cry at the first sight of the castle and for the mass majority of Wishes. So stinkin' magical. 
2. I haven't ridden Peter Pan in years because I don't think its worth the wait or wasting a FP. No nostalgia there for me. 
3. I didn't try a Dole Whip until I was 19. Now I can't imagine a trip without one!
4. I loved Frozen when I first saw it, but am now completely fed up with it. It is nowhere near the best Disney movie ever, but is being treated as such. 
5. I saw multiple characters with their heads off as a teen and it gave me a couple nightmares during the remainder of that trip.  
6. I used to have Wishes on my iPod but had to remove it because it'd make me all teary on my way to work. 
7. One of the highlights of my trips is getting pixie dusted....even if the glitter seems to stay on my scalp forever. 
8. Three or so years ago, after leaving the restrooms, a woman tapped my shoulder and told me the back of my dress was tucked into my underwear. And it sure was. 
9. I've never stayed at a WDW resort!

Love this thread!


----------



## baldy6060

Also, my first WDW visit was at the age of 18 with the marching band. Hated it. Well, MK anyway. I loved HS (MGM). Never had the desire to go back to MK until several years later when my first son was 2. Didn't go back to HS until about 15 years after my first visit. My first visits to AK and Epcot came  just a few years back and I'm now addicted to Epcot.


----------



## amandals2007

deltachi8 said:


> *Very few* people know (outside of the disboards itself) that i met my fiance right here on the dis!


 
i wish i could be that lucky!!!!


----------



## andiraye

The people in my life know I love Disney, but not how much. And nobody outside my husband knows that I stalk these boards for fun.


----------



## keahgirl8

SarahDisney said:


> I've been to Disneyland ... I don't like that Pirates either. I haven't been in a few years, though ... Maybe I have to go back and experience it again.



Really?  To each their own!  Pirates and Peter Pan (DL versions) are my favorites.  The only think I like better about them at WDW is that they have FP there.


----------



## Thumper1066

I don't get Fantasmic either.


----------



## GrumpyDad1974

DW gives me crap for my love and/or obsession of Disney World.  Oh well what can you do?


----------



## marchingstar

Love this thread, and Im excited to read through it all to distract myself from changing ADRs around (again!) 

Here are a few off the top of my head:
1. I love MSEP so much that sometimes videos of it (or hearing the music even) makes me cry a little
2. I would rather see Fantasmic than have a fancy signature dinner
3. DGF and I are kid-less right now, and I'm secretly worried that our trips will be less fun when it's no longer just the two of us.


----------



## keahgirl8

marchingstar said:


> Love this thread, and Im excited to read through it all to distract myself from changing ADRs around (again!)
> 
> Here are a few off the top of my head:
> 1. I love MSEP so much that sometimes videos of it (or hearing the music even) makes me cry a little
> 2. I would rather see Fantasmic than have a fancy signature dinner
> 3. DGF and I are kid-less right now, and I'm secretly worried that our trips will be less fun when it's no longer just the two of us.



I would have to say I have wondered about #3 myself.


----------



## Pinkos

Mrs. Max Goof said:


> 1. I cry at the first sight of the castle and for the mass majority of Wishes. So stinkin' magical.
> 2. I haven't ridden Peter Pan in years because I don't think its worth the wait or wasting a FP. No nostalgia there for me.
> 3. I didn't try a Dole Whip until I was 19. Now I can't imagine a trip without one!
> 4. I loved Frozen when I first saw it, but am now completely fed up with it. It is nowhere near the best Disney movie ever, but is being treated as such.
> 5. I saw multiple characters with their heads off as a teen and it gave me a couple nightmares during the remainder of that trip.
> 6. I used to have Wishes on my iPod but had to remove it because it'd make me all teary on my way to work.
> 7. One of the highlights of my trips is getting pixie dusted....even if the glitter seems to stay on my scalp forever.
> 8. Three or so years ago, after leaving the restrooms, a woman tapped my shoulder and told me the back of my dress was tucked into my underwear. And it sure was.
> 9. I've never stayed at a WDW resort!
> 
> Love this thread!



Omg. 3 or so more years ago I stopped a woman to tell her that her dress was in her underwear!! Magic kingdom. Bathrooms near splash mountain.


----------



## Dezandthebeast

I hate snow white love the other princess but snow white no


----------



## Sparrow624

1.  I am obsessed with the Haunted Mansion and make sure to ride it each night, each trip (same with the jungle cruise)
2.  I really dislike the Animal Kingdom...Just an expensive zoo...
3.  I hate the Disney bus system and avoid it at all costs...


----------



## Parker Clan

Hadn't been on Toy Story Mania even though everyone said it was the best ride there. We had gone three years in a row without going on it bc I just couldn't see what the appeal was.. Until our fourth trip last year. I'm obsessed now! We rode it three times. Best ride!!   Oh and I DESPISE the monorail! After getting stuck for 45 mins and had to back up and walk from Contemporary, that was the last straw! Many other times getting stuck too. I only ride the boat!


----------



## gizzoid

I've never seen fantasia either...
I went on Mission to Mars and hated it...which was a bummer for me


----------



## lahobbs4

I'm 33 and the Haunted Mansion still scares me.


----------



## hicksnichols

Going without the kids (for my and DH 10 year anniversary)! I feel guilty and excited at the same time. They don't know (yet).  My DH and I NEVER go out alone without kids. In the 10 years we have been married we have probably gone out 5 times alone. I feel bad but also think that we need to spend time together as a couple. We should celebrate this milestone. We can do it again at 25 years. Our youngest will be 15 (he's a newborn now) but the two oldest will be adults.


----------



## hicksnichols

lahobbs4 said:


> I'm 33 and the Haunted Mansion still scares me.


Me too!  I was 33 when I rode it the first and only time in October. Freaked me out! Didn't tell the kids or my DH though!


----------



## BlueStarryHat

The fireworks scare me. I feel like they're right on top of me and will, I don't know, set my hair on fire or something. On our last trip we were behind the Castle for Wishes (don't do that you can't see squat), and my sister had to lead me out of the crowd and away by the hand because I was shaking so much.


----------



## Sir William

marchingstar said:


> 3. DGF and I are kid-less right now, and I'm secretly worried that our trips will be less fun when it's no longer just the two of us.



It's a different experience but not any less fun.  DD27 still likes WDW, but DS23 and DW are of the "been there, done that" school of vacation experience.  I've actually have more fun going solo.


----------



## Sir William

lahobbs4 said:


> I'm 33 and the Haunted Mansion still scares me.



I always found Haunted Mansion boring until I took the Keys to the Kingdom tour and learned some of the "secrets".  Now I ride it just to see how many I can remember and find.


----------



## MrLight

I had the Dole Whip for the first time in September and didn't really like it,


----------



## Daisybell911

I dislike AK. ALOT. Notazu?  Yes it is!

I've never ridden Carousel of Progress or done Tom Sawyer, the Riverboat or seen the Country Bears. It seemed like a waste of time to me. 

I cry all the time in MK because I get so excited and happy about everything. 

I hate Stitch

I don't care how popular other rides are, I MUST ride Small World first. It sets the tone for my whole day!


----------



## Motherofcats8

My favorite park Is Animal Kingdom

I was not a fan at all of Epcot in it's original incarnation.  I didn't start liking it until they built Test Track. The only attraction I liked was Journey to Imagination.

My least favorite Disney Character is Pocohontas

I wish they would replace both the Indiana Jones Stuntshow and Lights, Motors, Action and put some E ticket rides in those places.

I don't like Sci Fi Dine In
I actually LIKE Stitch ... just not the attraction.

I am not a huge fan of MNSSHP or MVMCP
I was a huge fan of the Pirate and Princess Party


----------



## LiquidSunshine

I hate the Dumbo movie.

I tried the Dole Whip after reading a lot of hype, and didn't like it.

I got off Mission: SPACE before I even entered the capsule 

Had one ice cream cookie at POFQ & was sick at the sight (and thought) of another one afterwards


----------



## Kreepy666kitty

I hate Cinderella. I think she's the most overrated princess, and as a kid I'd always get really upset when I couldn't find any Sleeping Beauty toys or costumes but saw Cinderella stuff everywhere.

I'm still really angry that they didn't make a Tangled 2.

Around 2005-2006, I convinced my youngest cousin that the Jack Sparrow in PoTC was the real Johnny Depp and kept it going until we stopped going to WDW with my aunt. He figured out it wasn't true about two years ago and is still upset with me for it.


----------



## RighteouusssCrush

I may have downloaded the Wishes fireworks soundtrack


----------



## fabfemmeboy

My shameful secret?  I hate all the cheesy show-type stuff.  Wishes, Fantasmic, the castle shows...anything that's tied together just by "dreams! hope! wishes! future! yay!" I find myself rolling my eyes like crazy and it, oddly, pulls me hard out of Disney Mode.  I know that's weird, considering the first Disney songs that come to mind are things like "A dream is a wish your heart makes" or "When you wish upon a star," but I always feel like it's trying to just jam every Disney buzzword/character into something without a plot or much of a point.  ::ducks::


----------



## tash439

I don't like meeting the characters! It's very awkward and every time we do it I wish that we had a child with us to make the interaction not as weird.


----------



## LizzyS

My shameful secret is that I frequent the DISboards ALL the time to get my fix, haha.


----------



## keahgirl8

LizzyS said:


> My shameful secret is that I frequent the DISboards ALL the time to get my fix, haha.



I don't think it is shameful or a secret if you're here. lol


----------



## Ocean

I didn't like the Dole Whip. One taste and I threw it away.


----------



## livinginthecornfield

My shameful secret is that I didn't like a bunch of the rides -- they were all the same.... I would wait all day for my fast pass, run to the front of the line only to be disappointed when  I saw this conveyor belt of "shells" hauling people off to the kingdom of snore land --- for example, Haunted Mansion, Pirates of The Caribbean, Nemo, Spaceship Earth, Small World, Winnie the Pooh, Peter Pan, Tomorrowland People Mover, etc.......I don't understand Space Mountain because you're just being whipped around in pitch blackness, praying that you don't get whiplash.   The only rides that I found sort of interesting were Tower of Terror (i got bored after 2 times), Rock and Roller Coaster was fun, Test Track (but only the last stretch) and Everest (once I got used to it, I enjoyed it!) .

And one night at HS, I saw that there was no wait for The Great Movie Ride.... oh to my horror, when I realized that I had it confused with the movie ride at Universal -- I was waiting for King Kong to come out, and the earthquake to happen where the subway train comes barreling at your head..... I was being tortured with slow scenes from Indiana Jones, Wizard of Oz, Singing in the Rain and a Wild West Shootout.... I was the only one on the ride, and I felt bad that the cast member was doing his best to keep me engaged and entertained..... I had to really try hard not to bust out in hysterics from the cheesy acting.  The CM was doing the whole act, "Ladies and Gentlemen!....what a great crowd!!....etc...."  

I am ashamed...


----------



## SaraJR

LiquidSunshine said:


> I hate the Dumbo movie.
> 
> I tried the Dole Whip after reading a lot of hype, and didn't like it.
> 
> I got off Mission: SPACE before I even entered the capsule
> 
> Had one ice cream cookie at POFQ & was sick at the sight (and thought) of another one afterwards


 i hate dumbo too! i barely remember it but i remeber feeling terribly sad and scared, that said though i do want to see what tim burton does with it


----------



## SaraJR

if im home alone i need to watch disney movies or sports to sleep, whats so bad about that you ask? snow white is to scary lol


----------



## SaraJR

Mrs. Max Goof said:


> 1. I cry at the first sight of the castle and for the mass majority of Wishes. So stinkin' magical.
> 2. I haven't ridden Peter Pan in years because I don't think its worth the wait or wasting a FP. No nostalgia there for me.
> 3. I didn't try a Dole Whip until I was 19. Now I can't imagine a trip without one!
> 4. I loved Frozen when I first saw it, but am now completely fed up with it. It is nowhere near the best Disney movie ever, but is being treated as such.
> 5. I saw multiple characters with their heads off as a teen and it gave me a couple nightmares during the remainder of that trip.
> 6. I used to have Wishes on my iPod but had to remove it because it'd make me all teary on my way to work.
> 7. One of the highlights of my trips is getting pixie dusted....even if the glitter seems to stay on my scalp forever.
> 8. Three or so years ago, after leaving the restrooms, a woman tapped my shoulder and told me the back of my dress was tucked into my underwear. And it sure was.
> 9. I've never stayed at a WDW resort!
> 
> Love this thread!


 How do i get pixie dusted?!


----------



## LizardQueen8

I think Vinylmation are weird and kind of stupid.

I'm also not all that upset that the Maelstrom is gone. *ducks all the flying objects aimed at her head*


----------



## SaraJR

i have a good one i havent seen yet, a lot of people are mentioning tearing up or crying at wishes and even videos, i tear up reading peoples disney stories on forums like this


----------



## keahgirl8

LizardQueen8 said:


> I think Vinylmation are weird and kind of stupid.
> 
> I'm also not all that upset that the Maelstrom is gone. *ducks all the flying objects aimed at her head*





SaraJR said:


> i hate dumbo too! i barely remember it but i remeber feeling terribly sad and scared, that said though i do want to see what tim burton does with it



Dumbo is already so dark, I'm curious to see what Tim Burton does too!  It is usually too sad for me!



LizardQueen8 said:


> I think Vinylmation are weird and kind of stupid.
> 
> I'm also not all that upset that the Maelstrom is gone. *ducks all the flying objects aimed at her head*



Agree on both.


----------



## brb1006

I own three Marie merchandise that I gotten from Epcot. I told my guidance counselor that it was for my mother but was actually part of my Disney collection I started since I was born.


----------



## keahgirl8

brb1006 said:


> I own three Marie merchandise that I gotten from Epcot. I told my guidance counselor that it was for my mother but was actually part of my Disney collection I started since I was born.



There is absolutely nothing shameful about that.


----------



## bringmethathorizon

i still have my Winny the poo bear from when i was 5,6,7 ? my mother had it saved and give to me to give to my daughter.i traded her for her Minny.


----------



## TheDisneyNurse

I honestly eat /kind of/ on the healthy side at Disney, because I absolutely hate their fries. And I get really sick of their fast food quickly, so I find myself taking the apples instead and eating salads and non-fried options. Then I come home and go back to my ways 

Honestly, I don't find any of their food to really be "to die for". But that's okay. I go for the experience, not the food.

Also, I really love those Princess Animator dolls in the nice boxes. I'd love to collect them, but alas. No money, and I don't really know where I'd store them.


----------



## MapleGirl

I don't like children and get mad when peeps say "Disney is for kids"


----------



## tomatecerise

I scream Like at Will Die in fast portion of test track.  I said at My sister, when she laughing, that i will kill her (because she said to me it Was "fun")

and i Was very sick this day, i Sneeze in napkins because i Was out of tissues and toilet paper -yes it Was that bad)


----------



## DisneySince1967

I don't like the Haunted Mansion or any of the villains; I retreat to Disney to escape evil I'm exposed to through my work.  I've never had a Dole Whip, Mickey ice-cream bar, churro or any of the treats that show up on the "must have" snack lists.


----------



## MarieKat

omg I hate Stitch too. That movie was messed up!


----------



## BagOLaughs

My shameful secret is I've got a Duffy and (11 different outfits) for him, a Shellie may (with one outfit) and a Gelatoni. I love them and they sit in my spare bedroom on the bed. I love to dress them up. I purchased them all in Tokyo DisneySea when I went with my mum last year. When visitors come over they get put into the cupboards to hide.


----------



## writingmachine

My shameful secrets:

I road Mission: Space once in '05 and probably won't ever again.

I don't get the Frozen obsession.

I've never had a Dole Whip.

Hollywood Studios was actually my favorite park this past trip.

I love Duffy.

I do like Stitch.

I like Haunted Mansion, but I don't see what's the big deal.


----------



## Sparkly

I think most Disney dining is overrated. I eat to fill a hole before going on the next ride, I don't really care about sitting to eat every night in a restaurant.


----------



## smilerjones

I do not really like AK, I could easily skip it but feel obligated to visit sometimes.
I have never ridden ToT, I want to....until I get to HS and see it.

Whenever I hear music from Celebrate The Magic, I start tearing up, watched it for the first time with my DH when we were dating and it will always have a special place for me.


----------



## Ewoks

Here goes:

- My favorite rides at WDW are the PeopleMover and Spaceship Earth, yet I'm a huge thrill ride fan.
- I love EPCOT so much that I could easily skip every other park and attraction and spend my entire vacation going between EPCOT and my resort.
- Speaking of resorts, I have an obsession with the Contemporary. Always have since I first went as a 3-year-old back in 1987. It actually makes me mad when people say it doesn't feel "Disney-ish" enough or that it's ugly, because in my mind it's the most "Disney" place ever.
- I like Duffy. I can't explain why.
- My husband and I have an irrational hatred of Fort Wilderness, mostly because of the fact that when we stayed at Wilderness Lodge back in January the boat we had to take back and forth to the Contemporary (where we'd catch the monorail) *ALWAYS* ended up parked at Fort Wilderness for excessive amounts of time no matter which direction we were headed or what time of day it was. Made us late for several ADRs, among other inconveniences. Fort Wilderness has become a big inside joke between the two of us now, though. If we're having a bad day, we'll tell one another it's a "Fort Wilderness kind of day."
- I've never seen Frozen, Tangled, or any other Disney movie since 2001 besides The Princess and the Frog (which I loved). I'm not a Pixar fan with the exception of Ratatouille, and I don't care at all for the computer-animated style. I kinda hate that that's where Disney animation is inevitably heading. Makes me sad. 

And finally, the most shameful of all...
- I think the Citrus Swirl is SO much better than the Dole Whip. Sorry, y'all.


----------



## 22Tink

*I have never been to the Tiki Room, nor do I ever plan to go. 
*The turkey legs gross me out.
*I hate the Stitch Ride (although I love Stitch himself!!)
*I hate Star Tours
*I didn't really like TSMM. I just do not see the hype. I will not stand in the long line, nor do I feel it's worth wasting a FP on. 
*I dislike all water rides (yes, even SM) and will shamelessly wear a poncho to stay dry, or avoid the ride.
*I would love to go to Disney without my family to 'hold me back'. Selfish? 
*I cry at Disney. Often (though I have to hide it because my family thinks I'm nuts) The magic just overwhelms me!!


----------



## Aerinha

I hate HS...I also get lost in it every time I go (trying to find Film Institue which is now closed so that is not happening).

I found the Lion King musical in AK painfully boring and do not get the hype about it.

I think I am addicted to making adrs as the one time I stayed CL and let them make adr for me something felt like it was missing.

Frozen was really pretty, but the script needed more work IMO as it tried to tell too many stories and succeeded in telling none fully so I just don't get the love for it.  Plus all the women have ski jumps for noses when shown in profile.  Why so long?


----------



## JRennie

brookepleins said:


> I don't like Stitch


 
I also very much dislike Stitch.

A few years back they had pet dishes with all of the Disney dogs on it, 101 dalmations, lady and the tramp, pluto etc... and then they added Stitch. It annoyed me, he doesn't belong on a Disney dog themed pet bowl. It angered me to the point of not buying it.


----------



## keahgirl8

Aerinha said:


> I hate HS...I also get lost in it every time I go (trying to find Film Institue which is now closed so that is not happening).



YES.  I have literally gone there to get a cupcake and left.

I probably have an unpopular opinion about AK.  It is my favorite park and the one I would never skip.


----------



## SarahDisney

I understand why so many people dislike HS ... but I love it. I could spend all day there just on TSMM & seeing characters.


----------



## phinz

I thought Toy Story Midway Mania was a waste of a FP+, and don't understand why people get so excited for parades.


----------



## Bolt4Life17

We are having the Main Street Electrical Parade song as our out-tro song after we say, "I Do" at our Wedding on Sept. 17th. We wonder if anyone besides us will know where the song is from


----------



## keahgirl8

Bolt4Life17 said:


> We are having the Main Street Electrical Parade song as our out-tro song after we say, "I Do" at our Wedding on Sept. 17th. We wonder if anyone besides us will know where the song is from




That is awesome!


----------



## madame_jedi

I get as excited as a small child when meeting characters

I can't watch Disney/Pixar movies because they make me ugly cry

I kind of hate Splash Mountain

I buy a Minnie stuffy every trip and sleep with it while I'm there

My favourite part of Epcot is Canada even though that is where I'm from


----------



## disneywarriorprincess

I think disney live action movies are really really bad


----------



## sweetTexasgirl

The last  time I visited WDW was over 15 years ago.


----------



## catmom46

I don't like 3D, so never have or will go on TSMM. Same goes for Star Tours (although I did once and got sick).

I love Stitch the character, but also never have or will go on that ride because of the smell.

Dole whips don't sound tasty to me, so won't try those either.

I love the Baroque Hoedown!


----------



## jojuvanlaanen

One of my favorite rides is the Great Movie Ride.


----------



## keahgirl8

catmom46 said:


> I don't like 3D, so never have or will go on TSMM. Same goes for Star Tours (although I did once and got sick).
> 
> I love Stitch the character, but also never have or will go on that ride because of the smell.
> 
> Dole whips don't sound tasty to me, so won't try those either.
> 
> I love the Baroque Hoedown!



It's a funny thing about the Dole Whip...I probably wouldn't want to eat it at home.  There is just something about eating it at the Tiki Room on a hot day.  It is a must do for every trip.


----------



## catmom46

keahgirl8 said:


> It's a funny thing about the Dole Whip...I probably wouldn't want to eat it at home.  There is just something about eating it at the Tiki Room on a hot day.  It is a must do for every trip.



I guess it just doesn't sound satisfying to me. Not like the *Ice Cream Martini*, which is on my must-do list for our trip next month! I can't believe I wasn't aware of its existence before.


----------



## Lesverts

I am going in December and no one knows because I am tired of spending 100+ dollars on gifts for other people because I can't say no to requests.


----------



## Accident

We were in WDW when Hurricane Katrina passed through southern florida and the week after.   It was a very strange emotional week to give her a dream disney vacation (that can never be recreated because of how empty it was) but watch the effects unfold on the tvs while in the room.  No mother can give you that level of guilt trip.

I've never booked a food reservation more than 1 hour in advanced and never missed eating anywhere we wanted.  (including cinderellas castle pre-WDW expansion and be our guest which we got into 3 times 1 week)

I've never waited over 6 minutes for a ride, include 7DMT and TSMM.   I have waited 20 minutes for someone else to run into a ride without me.   If buses count, I was at Hollywood studios sept 2014 when the buses to POP were a disaster and took 90 minutes while no other resort had a single guest heading back because it was so late.


----------



## com_op_2000

Lesverts said:


> I am going in December and no one knows because I am tired of spending 100+ dollars on gifts for other people because I can't say no to requests.


I am easy I'll settle for a $40 gift.


----------



## Bunny Moon

I hate the buzz lightyear ride but the peoplemover is one of my favorites.


----------



## EmilyS90

I just don't care for Splash Mountain.

I am not a Rope Drop to Close kind of person. I'm like...an 11am to 6pm-ish person.

I...I'm sad they took the hat down at DHS before our trip last month. Never got to see it in person. 

I don't get what's so great about Club Cool. The flavors weren't that interesting and the floor was sticky.


----------



## Sweet Melissa

On our last visit, I spent two whole weeks in Walt Disney World and never once stepped foot inside Hollywood Studios.


----------



## Disney_Boilermaker

I did not like Disneyland Paris!


----------



## ChimCher-ee

I cried when I had my picture taken with Mary Poppins. And I was in my 50s.

My daughter and I sing There's a Great Big Beautiful Tomorrow ... together.

I want a Minnie pillow pet. But I'm just never going to be able to explain that one to my husband, so it will have to always be my secret.


----------



## keahgirl8

Sweet Melissa said:


> On our last visit, I spent two whole weeks in Walt Disney World and never once stepped foot inside Hollywood Studios.




I generally go in there, get a red velvet cupcake, and leave.


----------



## Sweet Melissa

keahgirl8 said:


> I generally go in there, get a red velvet cupcake, and leave.


The trip before last was like that for us, but substitute red velvet cupcake with Brown Derby martini flight.


----------



## GrottoGirl

I have never had a turkey leg. I always mean to get one but they just kind of gross me out? I also can only remember going on Peter Pan twice, once because a nice pair of girls let us tag along with them on their disability service pass. I love the ride but I just don't think it's worth the often ridiculous wait.


----------



## KeithNotKieth

To be such a classic attraction, I find the Country Bear Jamboree to be uncomfortable and awkward... especially when they sing "blood on the saddle".


----------



## keahgirl8

KeithNotKieth said:


> To be such a classic attraction, I find the Country Bear Jamboree to be uncomfortable and awkward... especially when they sing "blood on the saddle".



Agree to disagree!  Blood on the Saddle is my favorite part! lol


----------



## ILoveDzny

We were at Askershus for the first time for a breakfast ADR and after Ariel (my favorite) came to our table. I started crying after she had walked away. I hid it from my daughter who was with me and to this day have never spoken about it.


----------



## AthenaBolina

Celebrate the Magic made me tear up last year when we saw it.
I don't see the point of world showcase, it bores me somewhat.  I've hardly eaten at any of the restaurants there, so I guess Epcot is just boring to me.
I've never ridden Astro Orbiter, never seen Country Bear Jamboree, never been on the river boat, never done most of the Epcot rides/attractions.
I'm really disappointed they removed the Hat from HS, it's one of my favorite icons in all of WDW.

I wish I could go to WDW all the time, but my husband doesn't share the love.  Oh well, next time I'll go without him lol


----------



## Lisaloo

I just agree when my neighbors/friends say they hate Disney because I don't want to plan their vacations for them and answer the same questions a million times.


----------



## AthenaBolina

I totally forgot one...

I absolutely love the way Splash Mountain smells! It's weird, but I just love it.


----------



## Lisaloo

AthenaBolina said:


> I totally forgot one...
> 
> I absolutely love the way Splash Mountain smells! It's weird, but I just love it.


That is so gross. And I get it!


----------



## keahgirl8

AthenaBolina said:


> I totally forgot one...
> 
> I absolutely love the way Splash Mountain smells! It's weird, but I just love it.



For me it's not Splash Mountain, but Pirates.  I get it!


----------



## KTrain15

We spent close to $100 just on ice cream last summer in MK. I also get choked up when I talk about passing under the archway on the way into the world.


----------



## BekahBelle

I am in my 20s and I still bring all my stuffed Disney characters with me on each trip in hopes that the hotel room maintenance staff will arrange them in a cute way like they do sometimes


----------



## ZiggyGod

BekahBelle said:


> I am in my 20s and I still bring all my stuffed Disney characters with me on each trip in hopes that the hotel room maintenance staff will arrange them in a cute way like they do sometimes



Do you have any photos of this? Would love to see it.


----------



## BekahBelle

ZiggyGod said:


> Do you have any photos of this? Would love to see it.


 
I don't have any digital pictures, but I am going back next week and if they do it i will post a pic on here


----------



## ZiggyGod

BekahBelle said:


> I don't have any digital pictures, but I am going back next week and if they do it i will post a pic on here



If they do please do post it. I would love to see it. I live close to the parks so I never get to stay at the resorts. Only time I stay there is when family comes to Orlando to visit. I've only stayed at Kidani Village in AKL. It was real nice.


----------



## Lesverts

I wanted to meet Mulan but was too scared to stay in line (27 y/o guy)


----------



## keahgirl8

Lesverts said:


> I wanted to meet Mulan but was too scared to stay in line (27 y/o guy)



Don't be scared!  There are all kinds of people in those lines, and the characters are great with everyone.


----------



## BagOLaughs

BekahBelle said:


> I am in my 20s and I still bring all my stuffed Disney characters with me on each trip in hopes that the hotel room maintenance staff will arrange them in a cute way like they do sometimes



I'm going on late 20's and trust me you're not the only one 

Some of these have reminded me or another "shameful secret". I totally cried on Sorin' I have no idea why but it just really got me going. I've also got a bit of a lump in my throat during Dreams nighttime show at DLP. Finally I get teary when I stand at the end of mainstreet and look at the castle for the 1st time at the start of my holiday.


----------



## JustCor

I still haven't seen the movie, but at this point I actively avoid anything Frozen related because the song is awful and I'm irrationally annoyed at how it's taking over the Disney parks.


----------



## keahgirl8

BagOLaughs said:


> I'm going on late 20's and trust me you're not the only one
> 
> Some of these have reminded me or another "shameful secret". I totally cried on Sorin' I have no idea why but it just really got me going. I've also got a bit of a lump in my throat during Dreams nighttime show at DLP. Finally I get teary when I stand at the end of mainstreet and look at the castle for the 1st time at the start of my holiday.



I think you are among friends here for basically crying at anything Disney. lol


----------



## JustCor

I skip most character meet and greets because I get anxious wondering if I'm going to understand what the character is trying to pantomime (if they don't talk), or that I'll miss obvious references from the characters that do talk.  I skip the princess/Tinkerbell meet and greets because I feel like a creeper.  I'd still like to as many character interactions as possible, but I'm a minor head case over those things.


----------



## bantha09

I have never eaten at Casey's corner.

As a former Disney College Program Custodian, I get ultra nostalgic at the smell of the air freshener in the bathrooms, smells like memories, and I will be upset if they ever change products.


----------



## keahgirl8

bantha09 said:


> I have never eaten at Casey's corner.
> 
> As a former Disney College Program Custodian, I get ultra nostalgic at the smell of the air freshener in the bathrooms, smells like memories, and I will be upset if they ever change products.



You should.  Corn Dog Nuggets...Mmmm....

I get it!  When they refurbed Pirates at DL, I was so disappointed.  I need the smell of the water!


----------



## buttercup14

I am TERRIFIED to meet gaston


----------



## SarahDisney

buttercup14 said:


> I am TERRIFIED to meet gaston



Totally understand this one. I was terrified to meet him and I basically couldn't think of anything to say when I did.


----------



## buttercup14

ZiggyGod said:


> Do you have any photos of this? Would love to see it.



This is one i got last time:






When we were kids we came back to the room once to find all our soft toys watching TV with the remote in one of their hands


----------



## phinz

SarahDisney said:


> Totally understand this one. I was terrified to meet him and I basically couldn't think of anything to say when I did.



My wife was at first, but watched him with others and said what the heck. When he found out it was her birthday and she didn't have her pin on, he took her on a tour around the area telling everybody she was "21" and then went into the store to get a pin for her. It was hysterical.


----------



## bmonoski

My husband and I went to the Epcot After Hours Wind Down when they had it summer of 2014.  It was June.  Our kids were with us, but they are old enough to be in the room by themselves.  He and I went to Tutto Italia lounge and it was wonderful!  We met a terrific couple who was sitting at the table next to us.  We chatted the entire time and they bought a bottle of wine which they shared with us.  It was so nice!  The funny part is that the man looked so much like Kevin James!  (mall cop)  We got photos with them and when we saw our kids we showed them the pics and told them we met and hung out with Kevin James.  They were starstruck!  They believed it!  All 3!  To this day, they still bring up the day when Mom and Dad met Kevin James.


----------



## LanaBear-ox

I've* already *picked my outfit for MNSSHP when I go in 2017


----------



## TCARON

Neat thread!

1. Worked in an office where WDW was not a popular discussion. Now work in a Disney infested office, much happier!
2. So much fun when you encounter another guy who gets it, they are usually a DVC owner like me.
3. Love Epcot and the Rose and Crown, especially Carl.
4. Thrill of my Disney life, meeting and talking to Karl Holtz, Disney Cruise Lines CEO on the Dream.
5. I also am tired of Fantasmic, Illuminations and Hollywood  Studios, which needs a major face lift!


----------



## L&Lfan

I hate the current incarnation of Illuminations. I much prefer the original recipe when the showcases were part of the performance.

(I was going to reveal something else but that's not the type of shameful Disney secret this thread is referring to!)


----------



## Bee2u

My least favorite meet and greet was with Mickey.


----------



## bantha09

Don't know if it counts as a secret or just a fun story, but if I am soloing the parks I am known to talk to other guests... with various accents. To the Texans I am british, the Brits think I am texan, I don't know why I do it, but it is amusing to me for some stupid reason.


----------



## BagOLaughs

Kirestananderson01 said:


> I really DESPISE Stitch


----------



## brb1006

BagOLaughs said:


> View attachment 109872


I don't like seeing Stitch sad. Especially seeing him breakdown in Stitch Has A Glitch.


----------



## Sir William

KeithNotKieth said:


> To be such a classic attraction, I find the Country Bear Jamboree to be uncomfortable and awkward... especially when they sing "blood on the saddle".



Awwww.....I love that song!  No trip to MK is complete unless I hear Big Al sing "Blood on the Saddle."  We went during a Christmas holiday once and he "sang" a completely different song...I was so disappointed.


----------



## ZiggyGod

buttercup14 said:


> This is one i got last time:
> 
> When we were kids we came back to the room once to find all our soft toys watching TV with the remote in one of their hands



That is amazing. Next time my niece visits I will make sure she brings all of her Disney plushies with her.


----------



## ScottlovesDisney

This isn't shameful at all, but it is a secret...

When I went into Space Mountain in 2007, the first time I had been to DW since my mom passed away, I started crying hearing the "Star Tunnel" music. SM was my mom's favorite ride and when I was little I remember us going on over and over again while my dad took my little sister on It's a Small World...and she LOVED the music when we'd walk through the Q. The music now only plays briefly when you first walk into the tunnel...but that music, and the memory of my mom, got to me. My ex didn't see it happen and by the time we caught up with the crowd I was able to control myself...but I felt my mom's spirit.

As for a "shameful" secret? I've probably been to DW 10 times in my life and I STILL have never done Dumbo, Aladdin or Astro Orbiter...and I REALLY did not like the "Finding Nemo" show at AK.


----------



## ShenRidge

It's a small world, splash mountain and country bear jamboree all give me the creeps. Also, I find the parades boring


----------



## iamsarahpotts

ScottlovesDisney said:


> This isn't shameful at all, but it is a secret...
> 
> When I went into Space Mountain in 2007, the first time I had been to DW since my mom passed away, I started crying hearing the "Star Tunnel" music. SM was my mom's favorite ride and when I was little I remember us going on over and over again while my dad took my little sister on It's a Small World...and she LOVED the music when we'd walk through the Q. The music now only plays briefly when you first walk into the tunnel...but that music, and the memory of my mom, got to me. My ex didn't see it happen and by the time we caught up with the crowd I was able to control myself...but I felt my mom's spirit.
> 
> As for a "shameful" secret? I've probably been to DW 10 times in my life and I STILL have never done Dumbo, Aladdin or Astro Orbiter...and I REALLY did not like the "Finding Nemo" show at AK.



I have very special memories of riding Space Mountain with my Dad. He died when I was young, but to this day my sisters and I still repeat the mantra he taught us while waiting in line (to overcome our fear of riding SM): "I am Luke Skywalker! I am Luke Skywalker!" 

One of my Disney Secrets up until a couple years ago was also never having ridden Astro, but I finally did and it was great! It seems more dangerous somehow than Dumbo or Carpets, probably partially because its higher and partially because your rocket kind of tilts to the side. It caught me by surprise and I laughed the whole ride! Also a sight to see was my sister and I sitting in the same rocket (we're both grown and didn't know it probably wasn't ideal to sit two adults in one rocket).


----------



## LaurEm378

I wouldn't stay at the Wilderness Lodge again even if it was free.  I'd love that resort if it was anywhere else in the world, but when I'm in Florida, I want to see palm trees.

I'm terrified of AAs and I would rather sit out a ride than sit alone in a ride vehicle, without a family member right next to me.  One day I'll do a solo trip and not ride a single thing!


----------



## Land Shark

Haven't had a chance to read all through this, but here's mine.
I REALLY miss Tapestry of Nations parade, especially the music.


----------



## IvyWinter

I really don't get the big deal about Soarin' I find it kind of...borin' (ha, rhyming) :-/

I've also never been on astro orbiter, but im going to change that next trip!


----------



## Lesverts

I wear my magic bands around the house sometimes.


----------



## themommy

Lesverts said:


> I wear my magic bands around the house sometimes.


hehe  Just gotta feel the magic sometimes huh?


----------



## EdgeOfGlory

My wife and I can't stand Frozen.  This was long before the cash cow it has become which makes it even worse.


----------



## skibum3d

I hate Stitch's Great Escape.  It's terrible.


----------



## keahgirl8

skibum3d said:


> I hate Stitch's Great Escape.  It's terrible.



I don't think that's shameful or a secret.  It seems to be a pretty popular opinion.


----------



## sug78

Everyone thinks we go to Disney because my kids love it but it's really because of me... I'm addicted!!
When my girls were younger we would book late dinner reservations on purpose while in WS- they would be passed out in the stroller and we would have "date night"


----------



## disneybride96

I don't feel bad about tagging along on my husband's business trip to Orlando and going to the parks while  he sits in meetings! Just 7 more weeks!


----------



## littleblackegg

One time I got so drunk sitting by the pool at AKL that I had to go upstairs and "recover."  I missed dinner.  I apparently yelled, "I love you Mr. Zebra!" on the balcony, much to the chagrin of our British neighbors.  This is what happens when you are sitting reading under an umbrella in a posh new bikini and knocking back the fruity vodka cocktails.  That bartender was easy on the eyes, lemme tell ya.


----------



## littleblackegg

Also, all of these shameful secrets could be posted in a church bulletin.  Nobody else has drunkenly yelled at the African wildlife?


----------



## ANforever1030

I cried the first time I met Tigger at MK.  I was 16.


----------



## Stefecatzz

bantha09 said:


> I have never eaten at Casey's corner.
> 
> As a former Disney College Program Custodian, I get ultra nostalgic at the smell of the air freshener in the bathrooms, smells like memories, and I will be upset if they ever change products.



Sooo...you might be one to finally get my Disney shameful secret then.  Or I should say one of many, I'm sure.    I was also a Custodial CP CM (MK, Spring '03) & it had been several years since my CP & my next visit to the parks.  So 8 years after my CP ended, as soon as I walked onto Main Street, I began bawling like a child (tears of joy, of course!).  My friend had to walk into the Emporium to get me tissues.  And when I look at a trash can sometimes in the parks, I get an overall good feeling & it makes me smile.  I'm thinking it's bc of all the things to be assigned for a shift, streets & trash runs were always better than restrooms or bussing.


----------



## dhardawa

1. I hate the Nemo show in AK.  I miss the Tarzan show complete with rollerbladers in the audience. 
2. I find the Country Bear Jamboree bordering on racist. Not sure why.
3. Hate the Tiki Room, Stitch ride, and the Muppets movie.
4. My son is adopted from foster care.  During the fireworks, I always find myself watching him thinking about how different his life might have been. Then, I cry like a baby. 
5. I love that annoying Frozen song. 
6. My favorite Disney restaurant is T-Rex which isn't even a Disney restaurant. 
7. I did MNNSHP once and found it to be a complete waste of money. 
8. I don't understand why TSMM is so popular, but the Buzz Lightyear ride is rarely busy when they're practically the same thing. 
9. There's nothing on the BOG menu that I'd eat.


----------



## bantha09

Stefecatzz said:


> Sooo...you might be one to finally get my Disney shameful secret then.  Or I should say one of many, I'm sure.    I was also a Custodial CP CM (MK, Spring '03) & it had been several years since my CP & my next visit to the parks.  So 8 years after my CP ended, as soon as I walked onto Main Street, I began bawling like a child (tears of joy, of course!).  My friend had to walk into the Emporium to get me tissues.  And when I look at a trash can sometimes in the parks, I get an overall good feeling & it makes me smile.  I'm thinking it's bc of all the things to be assigned for a shift, streets & trash runs were always better than restrooms or bussing.



I know exactly what you mean, custodians for life!


----------



## akoenig

I think Animal Kingdom is sinfully boring.


----------



## DVCjj

I really do not like the Snow White & 7 Dwarfs ride at all.  Was so excited for it and hate the swaying side to side.  Give me Big Thunder any day.


----------



## fairy oma

I tear up each time I see Celebrate the Magic...I miss Jiminy Cricket being in the park and hearing him takes me back to my early childhood years..."When you wish upon a star, etc"


----------



## LinderInWonderland

I cannot stand the voice of Belle in Beauty and the Beast and have never been able to make it past the opening number in the animated film.


----------



## MD Mickey Fan

I kinda stumbled back to the bus stop/my room from Raglan Road during a solo trip.  Those beers went down way too easy tapping my feet and clapping along to that music.


----------



## AuroraRora

I got drunk on Lapu Lapus and shots at the Poly, made out with a guy I'd met at the bar who was also there solo, and then instead of taking a cab straight home, I insisted he drive me to downtown orlando for fast food. I woke up the next day with a terrible hangover, a new FB friend, and chicken nuggets in my bed. What was I thinking??

(For the record, I do remember everything and at no point was I rude or embarrassing. Just extremely happy)


----------



## AuroraRora

Oh, and less shameful, I always get a tipsy ducks in love to go when I leave epcot. Since you're not allowed to take alcohol out the parks, I switch out my red straw for a green one at Starbucks by the exit, and off I go with my "coffee"


----------



## cfmarie79

I hate MGM and refuse to go
I hate the Jungle Cruise
Mission Space gives me full blown panic attacks and I think I'm going to die
I love Disney so much that while planning trips I randomly cry
I plan on being cremated and sprinkled in the World Showcase Lagoon
I want to make out with the fake Jack Sparrow in Pirates of the Caribbean, and the real one for that matter but I don't trust myself so I avoid him
I would rather not go to Disney at all than stay off property


----------



## Plaid Princess

KatMark said:


> I really DESPISE Stitch.



OMG, me too. He's really obnoxious.


----------



## knewton64

Ok.....I got one -
A few years ago, I was headin' to MCO and sat on the left hand side of the plane about a 1/3 of the way with an aisle seat.
and about 3o minutes into the flight, I decided to switch on my portable dvd player and watch some assorted DISney park / DCL dvds.
Wouldn't ya know it, outta da corner of my eye, I could see a cute young lady leaning over her seat (approx 2 rows in back of me and off on my right) to watch whatever it was I was watching on my dvd player.
So being the curious bugger that I am, I decided to play along and discretely move the dvd player a little move "over" to she could wacth along with me the dvd.
**** FLASH FORWARD TO DAY 4 OF MY 2012 DCL VACATION****


(you will see a pic of her in my below listed travel blog from that year)
= POSTING #40 OF MY KEY WEST DCL TRIP REPORT....

So
here I am sitting down at Palo and really looking forward to enjoying a meal there when up walks a very nice young lady
who proceeds to ask me:
Q: Wasn't your plane into MCO delayed a bit????
(I reacted very surprised but someone stammered out a YES reply).
SHe then asked:
Q: Weren't you seated approx 1/3 of the way in the plane??
(OK, EITHER THIS IS GETTING EITHER CREEPY OR SHE HAS ONE HE** OF A WAY OF USING E.S.P.!)




What did it for me was:
Q: DIdn't you notice a cute young lady about 2 rows in back of you TRYING to watch your DISney movie on your dvd player??
(RATS!!!! SHE CAUGHT ME)!!!!!!



What she said next just floored me:
"THAT WAS ME!!"

She then said, "Hi! I will be your server today and Welcome to Palo."




Just goes to show ya "It's a Small World After all."




and yes, we still converse via email even today.





T.T.F.N.
&
CHEERS Y'ALL


----------



## jdarren

I dream of Retiring early and moving to Florida to become a Disney Cast Member


----------



## deltadream

The smell of the Tomorrowland Speedway triggers an instant headache for me so I have to hold my breath when I walk by or risk ruining the whole day.


----------



## keahgirl8

deltadream said:


> The smell of the Tomorrowland Speedway triggers an instant headache for me so I have to hold my breath when I walk by or risk ruining the whole day.



Not shameful at all!  It smells horrible!


----------



## laevson4712

I have never been in the Tiki Room before but I tell people that I have and that I don't like it. 

Currently living 3 hours from Disneyland Paris and I think it is just a c-hole. Looks like it's stuck in the '80s. But I get so desperate for a Disney fix I get really excited about going. 

I currently have my entire Disney cruise planned. We don't sail till next September. And I've started planning our 2018 cruise.


----------



## ~Lisa~

I dont really like IASW or Tiki Room but I still HAVE to ridee them everytime I am at Disney! It just wouldnt be the same to not ride them.


----------



## ~Lisa~

I have 3 children who like to go to Disney but I really prefer to go by myself. Is that wrong?


----------



## kapstar

littleblackegg said:


> Also, all of these shameful secrets could be posted in a church bulletin.  Nobody else has drunkenly yelled at the African wildlife?



No, but it's on my to-do list for our next trip!


----------



## kapstar

keahgirl8 said:


> I would have to say I have wondered about #3 myself.



Wait until you see your Disney Kid's face light up with wonder and joy at the magic of it all.  Complete game changer.


----------



## Stacy's a freak

DH and I went to CA for our honeymoon last summer with the intent of going to DLR for 2 whole days and then touring other parts of CA for the rest of our honeymoon.  And I can barely remember DL park!  I am ashamed to say that I was so concerned about making sure that we had some downtime and breaks so I didn't turn him off of Disney altogether that I didn't absorb the parks as much as I should.  We need to get back there for a good week so I can feel like we actually experienced Disneyland.


----------



## ashmarie06

1. LeFou's Brew is foul.
2.  I could go to epcot and consistantly skip future world altogether and just go to the WS.
3.  I don't go out of my way to see parades or firework shows- I would rather ride the rides. I have seen all of the firework shows previously.
4.  I like meeting characters.
5.  I ride HM about 25 times each trip, and i'm that anooying person who can recite the entire monologue.


----------



## keahgirl8

ashmarie06 said:


> 1. LeFou's Brew is foul.
> 2.  I could go to epcot and consistantly skip future world altogether and just go to the WS.
> 3.  I don't go out of my way to see parades or firework shows- I would rather ride the rides. I have seen all of the firework shows previously.
> 4.  I like meeting characters.
> 5.  I ride HM about 25 times each trip, and i'm that anooying person who can recite the entire monologue.



1.  Never had it.  Not sure if I want to!  
2.  Same here.  I barely went there on the last 2 trips, and I can't even remember the last time I rode Spaceship Earth.
3.  Me either.  I'll usually see it the first time there is a new one, then maybe not ever again.  World of Color is the exception.  I will see that show every trip to DL, and cry every time.
4.  Me too!  Characters are awesome!  I travel solo and never feel weird about it.
5.  I may not ride it that many times, but it is my favorite and I too say the entire thing out loud, even if I am alone.

No shame!


----------



## MissMeidak

I'm giving it my all to become a psychologist, but a part of me desperately wishes I was a CM on a DCL ship


----------



## J'Adore Disney

jdarren said:


> I dream of Retiring early and moving to Florida to become a Disney Cast Member



ME TOO!!  I want to be Cinderella's Fairy Godmother or the lucky lady who blows bubbles on parade spectators down Main Street U.S.A.


----------



## J'Adore Disney

indians3452 said:


> I dont tell my guy friends I'm a disney fanatic. I just feel weird about it. God I love disney though.



I give off hints here and there.  At home I have Disney refrigerator magnets, frames, kitchen gadgets, and at the office I have a magic wand and Disney pens/pencils in a pencil holder; but I don't mention I'm a Disney Addict unless someone asks, and if they do - they can't get me to shut up about it !!!


----------



## skibum3d

J'Adore Disney said:


> ME TOO!!  I want to be Cinderella's Fairy Godmother or the lucky lady who blows bubbles on parade spectators down Main Street U.S.A.



Future character attendant checking in here.


----------



## SoarinSC

I've only been to DHS once and for a measly 2 hours...could't stand the place.  Got a feeling that's gonna change at some yet to be determined point in the near or not so near future depending on when Disney decides to actually build what they've announced.


----------



## wilkeliza

I can't stand Carousel of Progress. (I only ride when my fiance begs me to or I need a nap or I've over heated and need somewhere to sit)

Not so much a secret to those that genuinely know me but a secret when it happens and your a total stranger. I still cry at Wishes often no matter how many times I see it. My mom's dream was to take us to Disney and we use to watch the old videos of the parks they would run on Disney Channel every night. She was a Disney fanatic and loved Lady and the Tramp the most. I always cry because Jiminy says you can get any wish your heart desires but as an adult I just know that's not true for my 1 big wish in life since my mom passed when I was a teenager. I go so much simply because I want to see and do everything she never go to and it turned me into even a bigger Disney fanatic!


----------



## ashmarie06

skibum3d said:


> Future character attendant checking in here.



I want to be a server at The Crystal Palace!


----------



## MalkaR

I still hold a grudge against my mom for not letting me go to grad night at Disneyland when I was a high school senior. She thought it wouldn't be "safe". We did a day trip to DL every year and I'd been there multiple times with a friends so it wasn't like I didn't know the place. I never hold grudges so this is my one thing 
Forgot to add that I'm in my mid 30s, so it has been a looong time.


----------



## YawningDodo

I genuinely enjoy It's a Small World.


----------



## JustCor

I keep riding 7DMT because it's hard to get a FP for and I keep thinking that I'm missing something, but I realized that I don't actually enjoy it.


----------



## mdinme

The wife and I haven't seen Frozen. Blasphemy.


----------



## Disneylover03

mdinme said:


> The wife and I haven't seen Frozen. Blasphemy.



It's okay....just.....let it go....


----------



## Fuzzeh

I'm 25, and I'm still terrified of the costumed characters.


----------



## RRuszczyk

True Life: I love Stitch


----------



## BagOLaughs

I enjoyed Ellen s energy Adventure when I rode it for the 1st time 2 weeks ago.


----------



## GawrshImGoofy

I don't like dole whip, I want my first churro experience to be at Disney World so I have refused to try them, and I think Tinkerbell (the original from the Peter Pan movie) should have her wings plucked. OH and Mickeys Philharmagic is my absolute favorite thing to do at Disney and I am terrified that it will eventually be taken from me!


----------



## keahgirl8

GawrshImGoofy said:


> I don't like dole whip, I want my first churro experience to be at Disney World so I have refused to try them, and I think Tinkerbell (the original from the Peter Pan movie) should have her wings plucked. OH and Mickeys Philharmagic is my absolute favorite thing to do at Disney and I am terrified that it will eventually be taken from me!



Could not agree more about Tink.  Are we supposed to forget how she was in Peter Pan?


----------



## drayca

I ride the Tomorrowland Peoplemover two or three times without getting off most days I'm in MK, and usually ride Carousel of Progress at least twice and sing along between every scene.


----------



## gleap003

fantasmic in DL is a good show got lost watching it in wdw going to try it agin in march just incase i missed something taking children to the RR over and over agin lol.
can't stand DHS and will only be going there on the day that i am going to see the fantasmic show. might just not do it at all 
and can only go to DAK once a trip


----------



## keahgirl8

gleap003 said:


> fantasmic in DL is a good show got lost watching it in wdw going to try it agin in march just incase i missed something taking children to the RR over and over agin lol.
> can't stand DHS and will only be going there on the day that i am going to see the fantasmic show. might just not do it at all
> and can only go to DAK once a trip



Agreed.  I saw it once at WDW and that was enough.  It's just not the same.  True story...I have literally gone in there to get a red velvet cupcake and left.


----------



## dcassetta

RRuszczyk said:


> True Life: I love Stitch


 
Me too!!!!


----------



## Stacy's a freak

Also do not care for Tinkerbell.  I think it's the "people of Walmart" type of Disney character, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Chelley00

At least 20 days in Magic Kingdom and I've never made it in time to see the opening show.


----------



## tstidm1

drayca said:


> I ride the Tomorrowland Peoplemover two or three times without getting off most days I'm in MK, and usually ride Carousel of Progress at least twice and sing along between every scene.



Wait With Fastpass plus you can not get off a ride. I thought you had to get off a ride before you could re-ride it. I wonder if I could do that at It's a Small World (mom's favorite attraction.


----------



## drayca

tstidm1 said:


> Wait With Fastpass plus you can not get off a ride. I thought you had to get off a ride before you could re-ride it. I wonder if I could do that at It's a Small World (mom's favorite attraction.



No, but most rides will let you stay on if there's not much of a line for it.


----------



## Motherofcats8

I don't like the Main Street Electrical Parade


----------



## brb1006

I actually wish there was an Aristocats educational attraction somewhere at WDW hosted by the kittens.


----------



## catmom46

dcassetta said:


> Me too!!!!



Me three!!!


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Not crazy about Star Wars.


----------



## SarahDisney

DaisyDuck001 said:


> Not crazy about Star Wars.



Totally with you on that one.


----------



## keahgirl8

DaisyDuck001 said:


> Not crazy about Star Wars.





SarahDisney said:


> Totally with you on that one.



Wow.  I'm not alone!  This is my secret shame.


----------



## ChimCher-ee

keahgirl8 said:


> Wow.  I'm not alone!  This is my secret shame.


Mine is I stopped going to the Star Wars movies after the second one (yes, I saw them as an adult in the theaters upon their release) and... wait for it... I refuse to pay $90 to re/see them all to get ready for the next one.

I'd maybe rent them, so DD and I could form an opinion about whether to even see VII. But they're not available to rent streaming and, frankly, I'm too lazy to find and get DVD rentals. 

That's a lot of shame!


----------



## keahgirl8

ChimCher-ee said:


> Mine is I stopped going to the Star Wars movies after the second one (yes, I saw them as an adult in the theaters upon their release) and... wait for it... I refuse to pay $90 to re/see them all to get ready for the next one.
> 
> I'd maybe rent them, so DD and I could form an opinion about whether to even see VII. But they're not available to rent streaming and, frankly, I'm too lazy to find and get DVD rentals.
> 
> That's a lot of shame!



Well I can do you one better.  I've never seen any of them and I don't plan to.  There.  I said it.  Feels good to get that off my chest!


----------



## PrincessTraci

I have never seen Star Wars. Not one. Single. Episode.
Let the questioning of my sanity begin.


----------



## keahgirl8

PrincessTraci said:


> I have never seen Star Wars. Not one. Single. Episode.
> Let the questioning of my sanity begin.



You are not alone, my friend.


----------



## com_op_2000

keahgirl8 said:


> Well I can do you one better.  I've never seen any of them and I don't plan to.  There.  I said it.  Feels good to get that off my chest!





PrincessTraci said:


> I have never seen Star Wars. Not one. Single. Episode.
> Let the questioning of my sanity begin.





keahgirl8 said:


> You are not alone, my friend.


Count me in as having never seen any Star Wars movie/show, never even rode the Star Wars ride at MGM (DHS).


----------



## keahgirl8

com_op_2000 said:


> Count me in as having never seen any Star Wars movie/show, never even rode the Star Wars ride at MGM (DHS).



We should start a support group or something. lol


----------



## Ericaxo0528

Glad to know Im not the only one not part of the Star Wars world!


----------



## DVCjj

com_op_2000 said:


> Count me in as having never seen any Star Wars movie/show, never even rode the Star Wars ride at MGM (DHS).


Yep.  Same here.


----------



## MrsHull

I don't like Star Wars and dozed through the Launch Bay movie that everyone was clamoring to get into last week.


----------



## DanielleRhymesWithBelle

Just finalized next month's trip with BFF.  Have a four page spreadsheet outlining park days, dining, and outfits (can't show up dressed as blue Belle when she's in her yellow dress.  How embarrassing would that be?!)  Most regular days I can't even find matching shoes.
I have a tendency to ugly sob during Wishes, even when watching on youtube. I've cried at least once a day since booking.
I'll ride the biggest roller coaster or ToT 20 times in a row, hands up, laughing the whole time, but will physically curl into a ball on my neighbor's (sometimes strangers) lap when the spiders drop from the ceiling in It's Tough to Be a Bug.
Also not a fan of the loud on EE and Dinosaur.


----------



## Tritonman

Wife and I made out on Its a small world on our senior trip


----------



## WDWMom

After 20 some trips our family has never seen the Country Bear Jamboree and we left the Tiki Room because the kids were bored.


----------



## ISurvivedBeingaMascot

-I had a full blown panic attack on the Indiana Jones ride in Disneyland
-I'm not fond of Snow White so much that when my family literally happened to stumble upon her with absolutely no line up to meet her, I said, "No thanks."
-I have spent more money on pressed pennies than any other Disney souvenir
-I had a hatred for Goofy after my first trip when he didn't see me, and totally walked away without greeting me... only to fully understand exactly how limited his vision was after mascotting for three years at my local park (Goofy and I have since made up)
-I fully intend to honeymoon at Disney World... and I don't even have a boyfriend.


----------



## Chaoticsweetness

I have never been on Peter Pan's Flight.


----------



## Lirael

I thought Soarin was boring


----------



## keahgirl8

Chaoticsweetness said:


> I have never been on Peter Pan's Flight.



You're missing out!  I will say...I'm not waiting 40 minute or more for any ride, let alone one that lasts 90 seconds.


----------



## CinderellasKastle

I don't care for Star Wars or Cars. DHS was once my favorite park, but the fact that they're tearing down a large portion to put in a section for these two big movie series that I just don't care for makes me never want to set foot in that park again. The only reason I go to DHS anymore is for Fantasmic, and I'm terrified to death all of the new Star Wars fireworks will kill off Fantasmic.


----------



## CinderellasKastle

Also, I miss the Backlot Studio tour.


----------



## jaceraden

I've never watched any Star Wars

I've never doneTiki, Jamboree, Carousel, Stitch, Presidents. And don't plan to

I'm planning a trip next month with my bestie and I'm never telling my kids that I went without them. Ever.


----------



## keahgirl8

CinderellasKastle said:


> I don't care for Star Wars or Cars. DHS was once my favorite park, but the fact that they're tearing down a large portion to put in a section for these two big movie series that I just don't care for makes me never want to set foot in that park again. The only reason I go to DHS anymore is for Fantasmic, and I'm terrified to death all of the new Star Wars fireworks will kill off Fantasmic.





CinderellasKastle said:


> Also, I miss the Backlot Studio tour.



Agreed.  I do like Cars, but I'm not excited about Star Wars. DHS has never been my favorite though. It is not even a half day park for me.


----------



## heather7marie

I don't get the Star Wars hype. At all.

Up until two years ago, I refused to go on ToT. My parents made me wait in line with them one time and I cried the entire time thinking they were going to make me go on it, but my dad took me down the chicken elevator. Two years ago, I bit the bullet and went on it and it's become one of my all time favorite rides now. Kick myself for not getting into it sooner. 

Also, never done Tiki Room, Fantasmic, or Country Bears.


----------



## keahgirl8

heather7marie said:


> I don't get the Star Wars hype. At all.
> 
> Up until two years ago, I refused to go on ToT. My parents made me wait in line with them one time and I cried the entire time thinking they were going to make me go on it, but my dad took me down the chicken elevator. Two years ago, I bit the bullet and went on it and it's become one of my all time favorite rides now. Kick myself for not getting into it sooner.
> 
> Also, never done Tiki Room, Fantasmic, or Country Bears.



I am still scared of ToT.


----------



## cijay

I saw Star Wars in 1977. It was called Star Wars. Didn't have to worry if it was the first, the third, parenthetical titles or anything. I loved it but left it behind me. I don't 'get' it being its own 'land' in Disney. (Is it going in CA and FL or just CA?).

I really don't care if I never see any Disney movie twice. Don't have a favourite character though have some favourite songs.

I love the park and the fuzzies you feel when you're there. When I'm waiting for my airporter bus, I get very jealous of the stream of people heading to the park...yet I don't drop another penny after I'm in the park. No souvenirs, no food (maybe a drink), photos taken on rides etc. Admission is expensive enough. I have one rainbow Mickey Mouse bracelet that I wear for the pride parade but I bought it at the thrift shop I work at.

I abhor the Disney Stores anywhere but the park/downtown Disney.

Roughly 6 months after getting back from Disney, I start getting the "Disney itch" and think about another holiday there.


----------



## Ensusieasm

The ugliest hotel room ANYWHERE I ever stayed in was a Suite in Cars Land at AoA. I was solo for a night and was supposed to have a LM room. But they "upgraded" me to this awful suite. Since it was just me, a suite was certainly nothing I needed. Certainly didn't need two bathrooms. It even smelled bad, like old rotting fish. My secret is I was ungrateful for an upgrade, but didn't want to seem that way....so I didn't say a word.


----------



## Chuckers

cijay said:


> I saw Star Wars in 1977. It was called Star Wars. Didn't have to worry if it was the first, the third, parenthetical titles or anything. I loved it but left it behind me. I don't 'get' it being its own 'land' in Disney. (Is it going in CA and FL or just CA?).



Both.


----------



## cijay

Chuckers said:


> Both.




Oh well, will hopefully free up the rest of the park for the rest of us.


----------



## keahgirl8

cijay said:


> Oh well, will hopefully free up the rest of the park for the rest of us.



That's how I'm trying to look at it.  I can zig when everyone else zags!


----------



## Disneylovingdad

keahgirl8 said:


> Agreed.  I do like Cars, but I'm not excited about Star Wars. DHS has never been my favorite though. It is not even a half day park for me.


It's not Cars though. It's Toy story. Not sure if you knew that or meant toy story.


----------



## keahgirl8

Disneylovingdad said:


> It's not Cars though. It's Toy story. Not sure if you knew that or meant toy story.



Someone mentioned Cars above, so I was replying to them.  Carsland is in Disneyland, and I do love that.  I like Toy Story, so I am excited to see how it turns out.


----------



## Disneylovingdad

Ok got ya. Now I see. I want to make it to California to check out cars land some day.


----------



## keahgirl8

Disneylovingdad said:


> Ok got ya. Now I see. I want to make it to California to check out cars land some day.



It is really what Disney does best.  You are totally transported to another place.


----------



## gericoronado

Stacy's a freak said:


> I have never seen DUMBO!
> 
> Anyone else?


I have never "drank around the world" at EpCot.


----------



## disneydacey

cijay said:


> I really don't care if I never see any Disney movie twice. Don't have a favourite character though have some favourite songs.
> I love the park and the fuzzies you feel when you're there. When I'm waiting for my airporter bus, I get very jealous of the stream of people heading to the park...yet I don't drop another penny after I'm in the park. No souvenirs, no food (maybe a drink), photos taken on rides etc. Admission is expensive enough
> I abhor the Disney Stores anywhere but the park/downtown Disney.
> Roughly 6 months after getting back from Disney, I start getting the "Disney itch" and think about another holiday there.



This is me exactly!


----------



## Stacy's a freak

Also hate the Disney stores in the malls.  I do go in - of course I do - but it's always a giant let down.  Too many plushes and things completely geared to kids.  I understand why this is but I am still saddened by it.


----------



## keahgirl8

Stacy's a freak said:


> Also hate the Disney stores in the malls.  I do go in - of course I do - but it's always a giant let down.  Too many plushes and things completely geared to kids.  I understand why this is but I am still saddened by it.



I miss the old Disney Stores, where you could get collectibles and lithographs.


----------



## iheartdisney44

I've never had a Dole Whip, I am terrified of Rockin Rollercoaster, and I cry every time I see fireworks at Disney! EVERY time! It's ridiculous, really.


----------



## keahgirl8

iheartdisney44 said:


> I've never had a Dole Whip, I am terrified of Rockin Rollercoaster, and I cry every time I see fireworks at Disney! EVERY time! It's ridiculous, really.



I do love Dole Whips, but the other two are definitely me!


----------



## Kiren

Are you ready for this? I've never been to WDW as an adult. Yet.


----------



## keahgirl8

Kiren said:


> Are you ready for this? I've never been to WDW as an adult. Yet.



Yikes!  That is tragic.


----------



## Kiren

Good thing I'm going in May!


----------



## mindeola

My daughter hates Disney parks. It is my greatest failure as a parent.    ( she takes after my husband! )


----------



## Dug720

Not really a secret to those who know me, but...

I HATE Star Wars AND Marvel crap.

Not a huge Toy Story fan either.

Hollywood Studios? I really only like ToT and Muppets and Fantasmic! but I skip them unless I have a hopper because I don't want to waste a ticket for 3 things. (And I only have a hopper if a CM friend has given me a pass.)


----------



## wildviper

I've been to DW six times and have never been on Splash Mountain.


----------



## CinderellaElla

I met my favorite Disney Princess when I was 5; Cinderella. She is still my absolute favorite!! I am now 29 yrs old and have been to Disney World well over 20 times and have still neglected to see her even once since then.


----------



## keahgirl8

CinderellaElla said:


> I met my favorite Disney Princess when I was 5; Cinderella. She is still my absolute favorite!! I am now 29 yrs old and have been to Disney World well over 20 times and have still neglected to see her even once since then.



I am a Cinderella girl too.  I actually am the opposite.  I try to meet her every trip, and sometimes I cry.


----------



## CinderellasKastle

keahgirl8 said:


> Someone mentioned Cars above, so I was replying to them.  Carsland is in Disneyland, and I do love that.  I like Toy Story, so I am excited to see how it turns out.



Sorry I thought I heard a rumor somewhere that there was going to be a Cars Land in DHS.


----------



## keahgirl8

CinderellasKastle said:


> Sorry I thought I heard a rumor somewhere that there was going to be a Cars Land in DHS.



There was a rumor of that a while back.  Someone can correct me if I'm wrong, but I think that was before they announced Toy Story Land.


----------



## DVCjj

keahgirl8 said:


> Yikes!  That is tragic.


And I think it might be illegal.


----------



## wildviper

We have only seen one parade in our six visits and that was because it went by as we were waiting for Wishes. Otherwise, not a fan of watching parades.


----------



## keahgirl8

DVCjj said:


> And I think it might be illegal.



Seriously.  They might pull your Disney fan card for that. lol  Although, I can't really talk.  I think I was in my 20's before I went for the first time.  I live in California, and it's just so FAR!



wildviper said:


> We have only seen one parade in our six visits and that was because it went by as we were waiting for Wishes. Otherwise, not a fan of watching parades.



I usually see a new parade once and that's it.  I actually haven't seen the newest one though!


----------



## TraceyPoppins

wildviper said:


> I've been to DW six times and have never been on Splash Mountain.


Same. Going next week and I MAY consider riding it just before exiting the park IF all the stars align. Hate wet hair.


----------



## keahgirl8

TraceyPoppins said:


> Same. Going next week and I MAY consider riding it just before exiting the park IF all the stars align. Hate wet hair.



I have only been on it once.  I am terrified of heights.


----------



## arogers6790

I've been 5 times...and haven't met the Mouse.

(But I'm going in 3 days and plan to this time.)


----------



## wildviper

keahgirl8 said:


> I do love Dole Whips, but the other two are definitely me!



I've never had a Dole Whip, I love Rockin' Roller Coaster and I get a huge lump in my throat when I see Wishes. Time for a trip Home!


----------



## JustCor

wildviper said:


> I've never had a Dole Whip, I love Rockin' Roller Coaster and I get a huge lump in my throat when I see Wishes. Time for a trip Home!


I love Rockin' Roller Coaster too, but really, really dislike Aerosmith.  I wish there was a way to skip the horrendously awful intro stuff and skip straight to the ride.  I got incredibly happy when I heard a (probably fake) rumor that they were getting rid of the Aerosmith stuff.


----------



## pixie921

I just have to say that this is still my all-time favorite DIS thread. I love coming here and reading everyone's shameful secrets.


----------



## ottjdub

wildviper said:


> I've been to DW six times and have never been on Splash Mountain.


We have visited WDW for the last 8 years. Going to MK 2-3 times per trip and not once have we been on Splash Mountain.


----------



## keahgirl8

pixie921 said:


> I just have to say that this is still my all-time favorite DIS thread. I love coming here and reading everyone's shameful secrets.



I love it too!  It makes me feel a little less weird.


----------



## unwritten01

Lights, Motor Action show at DHS - not sure why..maybe just so much time with other stuff and its location..
Illuminations - just never seem to still be at the park..
Dole Whip -  no excuse..
Tinker Bell - my ex wife loved Tinker Bell - no matter how long it has been I just can't bring myself to like Tinker Bell..then they made her a face character..  sigh..think I need to try a Dole Whip..

I promise to do my best to cross three of these off of my list starting in 10 days.


----------



## keahgirl8

unwritten01 said:


> Lights, Motor Action show at DHS - not sure why..maybe just so much time with other stuff and its location..
> Illuminations - just never seem to still be at the park..
> Dole Whip -  no excuse..
> Tinker Bell - my ex wife loved Tinker Bell - no matter how long it has been I just can't bring myself to like Tinker Bell..then they made her a face character..  sigh..think I need to try a Dole Whip..
> 
> I promise to do my best to cross three of these off of my list starting in 10 days.



1.  I saw it once.  I enjoyed it, but it was a one and done.
2.  I've seen this once also.  I don't like it.
3.  You're right. No excuse for that. lol
4.  I don't like Tinkerbell either.


----------



## happymommy

I've been over 25 times, including my honeymoon.

First off, let me vent:  I wanted to have my wedding at WDW (1993).  My folks were paying for it, and my dad blew a gasket!  So I was like, whatever, they planned it and I just showed up (their church, and now I'm not religious any longer, and their country club, I just was like whatever).  I should have just planned it myself but I was broke for the most part, and it was explained to me by a close friend that it was for them and family (we have a big family but I just wanted immediate family to make it easier).  So they got their day.  Me - whatever I got my hubby and that's what counts - and after he took his bar exams 3 months later we did go to Disney!

Okay so - I've been so many times but never ever have been on Kali River Rapids.  Also haven't been on Splash Mountain in a while.  Not fun having wet undies!

I was a resort snob until two things happened.  One: Disney prices kept going through the roof.  Two: daughter and I stayed at Pop Century.  We had just as much fun, if not more, there!

My husband is not into Disney any longer.  He's coming to join us this coming week.  Don't know how I feel about it.  GRRRRR

My water bottle may or may not contain water.

I think waiting in long lines to meet a character is stupid!  My kids never had "autograph books" and they've been over 15 times.  But hey, lots of kids love it! 

Planning my milestone birthday, and a solo trip to Disney may work (if not a cruise).

I've taken large groups to Disney, and hate it.  Extended family trips?  NO WAY - done it once and never again.  I know Disney well, and they just suck the fun right out of it.  The less involved the more fun.  That's just me though.


----------



## CinderellaElla

keahgirl8 said:


> I am a Cinderella girl too.  I actually am the opposite.  I try to meet her every trip, and sometimes I cry.


\
You are better than I am!! I totally get the crying though lol If I were to meet her now I would have 24 years of happy tears for her


----------



## Belle2006beauty

Wow! Finally made it through all of these confessions! It's taken me quite a while, but they are totally helping me get through the long wait until my trip.

One of my secrets is that I looked for an extra Johnny Depp every time we rode POC in DL because I had heard that sometimes he'll show up in costume and pretend to be part of the ride.

Persuaded my 5 year old to ride TOT and HM even though I know she's afraid of ghosts.

Planning a two week trip to WDW using the excuse of my cousin's wedding which is taking place in FL, but not anywhere near Disney.  Though I keep wishing I could skip the wedding and have another Disney day.

Missing Disney so much, that I'm trying to convince my husband to take an anniversary trip to DL, even though I already have a trip planned this year.


----------



## LuvMyEAR

Have wanted all of my adult life to go to Italy, and we FINALLY booked a trip this fall, 3 days in Venice, 10 day Mediterranean cruise. Going with a group, which includes a best friend (and awesome travel mate!) and just found out another best friend may be coming, too. It doesn't get much better But wait... My DD wants to go to WDW to celebrate her 40th birthday this year, so she and I have booked ourselves that trip.

Guess which trip has me more excited??? Shhhh, don't tell my secret!


----------



## samsteele

happymommy said:


> was a resort snob until two things happened. One: Disney prices kept going through the roof. Two: daughter and I stayed at Pop Century. We had just as much fun, if not more, there!


I was the same the first 2 trips. I couldn't bear the idea of screaming children massing around me & crowding me at a Value Resort. Then both the rising prices and up & down Cdn dollar, forced me to try the POP and I was hooked. To my surprise, I loved it. No more screaming children at POP than anywhere else on property. Clean & safe rooms for sleeping at night and then I'm off to the parks all day. I usually eat elsewhere as well. And I love the theming. I always find some fun little memento of when I was a kid. Superior busing and much better transpo IMO than most Mods.


----------



## disneyworldtraveler

My darkest secret is about to be revealed:  I'm looking forward to "It's A Small, Small World" and won't mind humming the tune in my mind for days afterward.


----------



## keahgirl8

disneyworldtraveler said:


> My darkest secret is about to be revealed:  I'm looking forward to "It's A Small, Small World" and won't mind humming the tune in my mind for days afterward.



I like it too!  You are not alone.


----------



## fairygagamother

I've never ever seen Tinkerbell flying before the MK fireworks. 
I hate Soarin' . Think I just lost my Disney credo!


----------



## mickeymad

Disney

-it took me over a month to read this thread. I laughed out loud and I love it! 

-I must admit I drove really fast from my house, just to say I live 59 minutes from Disneyland (we are in San Diego County)

-in the 80s at Grad Night, my then boyfriend (now husband) and I might have done something on security monitors of Peoplemover worth watching. Good thing he married me!  (Blush) 

-Adventures in Inner Space at DL encouraged the same above behavior (boring!). No wonder they replaced it with a Star Tours! 

-I LOVE the Peter Pan ride. I can't tell you why but it makes me happy. 

- I don't know what a figment is?  

- I could ride Soarin all day and....I've been known to cheer out loud when they show San Diego!  

-I could eat a frozen chocolate banana every day of my visit. Yum! 

-when Mickey raises his hands over his head in Fantasmic, I giggle like a little girl!

-I secretly LOVE the rain in summer at WDW, it must be the novelty of it coming from So. Ca

-I owned the country bear jamboree soundtrack as a child and still have it memorized.  Even down to even the little teddy bear "beeps". 

-I am an elementary school principal and love that I can decorate my office all things Disney and even have a Disney school theme next year.  Our school is the happiest place on Earth!

-I can spot Mickey Mouse a mile away. I will briefly walk by an aisle of a store and double back to, sure enough, find a random object with my favorite mouse on it. 

-on that same note,  I see hidden mickeys wherever I go!  

- I won't ride Mission Space orange because I'm afraid I'll have a stroke or seizure. Love scary rides but gotta keep this one tame. 

-when I'm on TOT, I don't know whether I'm going up or down!  Ha ha so weird 

-my husband and I are going back to WDW this summer....without our kids...and I can't wait!!!!


Whew, that's a lot to get off my chest!  I feel better now.  Disney Therapy!


----------



## mickeyfanachey1999

I signed up for the half marathon next January.  I'm excited about the race but just as excited about going to WDW without having to worry about pleasing DW, DS14 and DS5.


----------



## kashzan

mickeyfanachey1999 said:


> I signed up for the half marathon next January.  I'm excited about the race but just as excited about going to WDW without having to worry about pleasing DW, DS14 and DS5.


How did you sign up , if registration opens on 4/26? Just curious as we are waiting to also sign up


----------



## mickeyfanachey1999

kashzan said:


> How did you sign up , if registration opens on 4/26? Just curious as we are waiting to also sign up



AP and DVC early sign up was open Tuesday


----------



## kashzan

mickeyfanachey1999 said:


> AP and DVC early sign up was open Tuesday


Ah lucky you. Good luck  in your race. See ya in January


----------



## keahgirl8

fairygagamother said:


> I've never ever seen Tinkerbell flying before the MK fireworks.
> I hate Soarin' . Think I just lost my Disney credo!



True confession...I love it, but I am terrified every time.  I am very much afraid of heights!



mickeymad said:


> -I LOVE the Peter Pan ride. I can't tell you why but it makes me happy.



Same here.  It's my favorite!




mickeymad said:


> -when Mickey raises his hands over his head in Fantasmic, I giggle like a little girl!



I love that part too!



mickeymad said:


> -I owned the country bear jamboree soundtrack as a child and still have it memorized.  Even down to even the little teddy bear "beeps".



If I knew this existed, I would have it right now!  My favorite is Blood on the Saddle.  I sing it really loudly.



mickeymad said:


> - I won't ride Mission Space orange because I'm afraid I'll have a stroke or seizure. Love scary rides but gotta keep this one tame.



Not so afraid of strokes or seizures, but I really am afraid of throwing up.  Not interested in a ride that includes an air sickness bag.


----------



## emnems34

I have a few: 

I don't like Winnie the Pooh and friends
I've never seen UP 
I don't think Mickey Waffles taste better than normal waffles (though I still love them and look forward to them on every trip!) 
I don't have the love for the original characters that others do. Sure I love Mickey Minnie, etc. But i'm much more about the Disney renaissance (Tarzan, Beauty and the Beast, Cars, etc.)


----------



## MinMou

Haven't read this whole thread, but I have a confession of my own.  I am planning a WDW trip with our little one, because I have always wanted to go back since my first visit , but didn't have an excuse until now.  Unless we run out of money,  I am planning to stay at the Contemporary, because ever since I rode thru that hotel,  I have wanted to stay there.  And I don't care what else we see,  but we have to ride It's a Small World.

Confession #2.  I would love to go to the Epcot Food and Wine Festival with just women.  If I could find a group going, I would join them sight unseen, if they would have me.


----------



## ready2vacation

Here are mine:
1.  I enjoy my adult trips to Disney much more than going with the kids.  May is a week with the kids....September is a week for the adults (F&W!).
2.  In conjunction with #1, I love love love Trader Sam's and have planned an adult trip for the Poly CL just so we can be right there.  Riding Spaceship Earth after an afternoon at the Grotto and choosing Japanese as the language for the ride, may just be one of the most hilarious experiences I've had in the World.  
3.  I dislike the characters.  We always go to tons of character breakfasts, but I go either just for the food or to be in the park early.  Tusker House prepark opening is the best!


----------



## MinMou

ready2vacation said:


> Here are mine:
> 1.  I enjoy my adult trips to Disney much more than going with the kids.  May is a week with the kids....September is a week for the adults (F&W!).
> 2.  In conjunction with #1, I love love love Trader Sam's and have planned an adult trip for the Poly CL just so we can be right there.  Riding Spaceship Earth after an afternoon at the Grotto and choosing Japanese as the language for the ride, may just be one of the most hilarious experiences I've had in the World.
> 3.  I dislike the characters.  We always go to tons of character breakfasts, but I go either just for the food or to be in the park early.  Tusker House prepark opening is the best!


LOL!!!!  This is my favorite post of the day!


----------



## galaxygirl76

We have never stayed in the parks long enough to see the night time shows except for MSEP and we were in the park during Wishes but didn't stop to watch. Never seen the day time MK parade either, that's prime break time for my family(not me )


----------



## danny1649

I'm so old I rode the Swan Boats , Sky-way and 20,000 Leagues Under the See and I loved them all. Forgot Mission to Space ,Delta Dream Flight  ,Mr Toads Wild ride , Wonders Of Life , Horizons and at least 6 more.


----------



## com_op_2000

danny1649 said:


> I'm so old I rode the Swan Boats , Sky-way and 20,000 Leagues Under the See and I loved them all. Forgot Mission to Space ,Delta Dream Flight  ,Mr Toads Wild ride , Wonders Of Life , Horizons and at least 6 more.


Ditto
Some of the others:
MGM (now DHS) original Back Stage Tour (with the frames of the houses on the back lot)
MK old time car down Main Street, house drawn carriage down Main Street


----------



## pirasha

Oh this is fun!

1) I've only been to Disney once - freshman year of college; been dying to go back ever since!I have never felt so comfortable anywhere!
2) Stitch made me have a panic attack and cry >_<
3)LOVE PIN TRADING - I'm very shy and pin trading with CM creates an opening for a good conversation. I love meeting and talking to new people but usually need a bit of a push to do that, pin trading creates that. Plus you get a fun prize out of it!
4) While I love every ride (minus stitch) and sing along to everything, I have to sit in the middle because animatronics scare me

I am so excited to go back!


----------



## WDWpaulJr

When I first started taking my own trips to Disney I thought you had to pay for fastpasses.

Now I'm a seasoned pro


----------



## Mamapapa

I hate Fantasmic - was bored to tears watching it. Felt the same about Enchanted Tiki. Never again for either of those. I'm also married to a Disney Hater. Not allowed to talk about Disney at home at all. It's so sad.... but that's why I spend so much time here with my internet friends who understand!!


----------



## YawningDodo

ready2vacation said:


> 2.  In conjunction with #1, I love love love Trader Sam's and have planned an adult trip for the Poly CL just so we can be right there.  Riding Spaceship Earth after an afternoon at the Grotto and choosing Japanese as the language for the ride, may just be one of the most hilarious experiences I've had in the World.



Reminds me of a confession I should make: I have never once ridden the refurbished Spaceship Earth without making a really dumb face for the camera. If you use your fingers to pull down the corners of your mouth the automatic image editor cuts out the rest of your hands and it looks like your little future self has mouth tentacles. It's a real must-do.


----------



## roycemi

Not a fan of the now gone Disney Institute. Our family refers to it as the Disney Dipstick Institute.


----------



## taintedtea

the furry costume characters creep me out (and they have since i was a little girl).


----------



## Imaginette

happymommy said:


> I was a resort snob until two things happened.  One: Disney prices kept going through the roof.  Two: daughter and I stayed at Pop Century.  We had just as much fun, if not more, there!
> 
> My water bottle may or may not contain water.



OMG, first, I need to BRING one of your types of "water bottles" in the park with me.  GREAT idea!

We are going to POP for the first time - what do you love the most there?  Any tips appreciated.

Last year was our first on property stay (POR), and this is our second.  I've been to Disney many times, but I really enjoyed staying on property.

Thanks!


----------



## happymommy

I liked that it had a curtain between the bathroom vanity area and the beds.  Even the BWI doesn't have that.  Okay so the BWI has 2 sinks and nicer towels but it's still a toss up.

I liked the peaceful quiet since our last few stays at deluxe had lots of noise.  

Loved the food court.  It is CRAZY busy sometimes, but at many deluxe it just isn't convenient to grab something late at night on the way back to bed.  Lots of choices at the food court.

Dasani water = same color as vodka.  MK doesn't serve alcohol.  Enough said.

The beds, also, were very comfortable to us.  

My DD loved the "tie dye cheesecake" .  It's just cheesecake but she likes the colors!


----------



## Lisann

ready2vacation said:


> Riding Spaceship Earth after an afternoon at the Grotto and choosing Japanese as the language for the ride, may just be one of the most hilarious experiences I've had in the World.


----------



## ready2vacation

Lisann said:


>


What is probably worse is that I didn't realize my BF had picked it until 1/4 of the way through the ride...not sure I should admit that we'd had that many Hippomaitais.....


----------



## keahgirl8

Imaginette said:


> OMG, first, I need to BRING one of your types of "water bottles" in the park with me.  GREAT idea!
> 
> We are going to POP for the first time - what do you love the most there?  Any tips appreciated.
> 
> Last year was our first on property stay (POR), and this is our second.  I've been to Disney many times, but I really enjoyed staying on property.
> 
> Thanks!



On my very first trip, I stayed at Pop.  I stayed at POR on my second visit, and fell in love, so I haven't stayed at Pop again.  I will say though, I had no issues there.  It was nice, clean, and everything was very bright and colorful.  I can imagine that especially if you have kids, it would be a lot of fun!


----------



## thksphoenicians

Can't resist getting these shameful secrets off my chest at last:

I've never had the guts to experience _any_ of the Magic Kingdom mountains 
I close my eyes on Mission: Space.....GREEN.
Just let me know where I need to return my Certified WDW Fan card.


----------



## wulfgeat

I was a suit of armor in Enchanted Tales with Belle.  And I thoroughly enjoyed it!  But I gave my bookmark to a little girl who didn't have a part.


----------



## Enna

I was Madame Wardrobe the last time I did Enchanted Tales with Belle.   I took this as a clear message that I should lose some weight.


----------



## jasoncane

Till this day I have never seen Tarzan or Alice...


----------



## pamcakes82

I love getting character photos!!!!


----------



## BippidiBoppidi

I've never had a Dole Whip (fixing that on our trip in October!)

I really don't like the parades.  Maybe I'll appreciate them more when I have kids of my own watching them?


----------



## keahgirl8

thksphoenicians said:


> Can't resist getting these shameful secrets off my chest at last:
> 
> I've never had the guts to experience _any_ of the Magic Kingdom mountains
> I close my eyes on Mission: Space.....GREEN.
> Just let me know where I need to return my Certified WDW Fan card.



If you have to, so do I.  I have done them, but I will probably never do them again.



jasoncane said:


> Till this day I have never seen Tarzan or Alice...



I haven't seen Tarzan either.



BippidiBoppidi said:


> I've never had a Dole Whip (fixing that on our trip in October!)
> 
> I really don't like the parades.  Maybe I'll appreciate them more when I have kids of my own watching them?



I usually see each new parade once.  I don't like all of the standing around and waiting.  I do see MSEP every time, for nostalgic reasons.


----------



## cashbruh

I can't stand Star Tours or the Star Wars Launchbay. Then again, I'm really not a big SW fan.


----------



## Phdmama06

I like counter service pizza - as in the kind they served at Pizza Planet.

I don't like the parades.  Well, unless it's a sparkly nighttime parade like Main Street Electrical Parade.  And yes, I do have a kid...


----------



## Phdmama06

pamcakes82 said:


> I love getting character photos!!!!



Yes!  (refer to my photo)  
I always feel like I'm getting a sideways glance when I get in the line for a character photo with no kidlet in tow, but I absolutely love getting the photos, especially if I've just done a runDisney event.


----------



## cashbruh

Phdmama06 said:


> Yes!  (refer to my photo)
> I always feel like I'm getting a sideways glance when I get in the line for a character photo with no kidlet in tow, but I absolutely love getting the photos, especially if I've just done a runDisney event.



Yup! Same here - when I go to Disneyland I always go into Mickey's House for a meet and greet, I have no shame lol the characters are adorable and the photos always turn out awesome


----------



## keahgirl8

pamcakes82 said:


> I love getting character photos!!!!



No shame in that at all!  Who doesn't?



cashbruh said:


> I can't stand Star Tours or the Star Wars Launchbay. Then again, I'm really not a big SW fan.



Agreed.  I actually preferred the old Star Tours.


----------



## belle032

I have never seen any of the Star Wars movies and I don't really care if I ever do?  So I'm really not excited that the franchise is taking over Hollywood Studios!


----------



## pamcakes82

belle032 said:


> I have never seen any of the Star Wars movies and I don't really care if I ever do?  So I'm really not excited that the franchise is taking over Hollywood Studios!


I saw the Star Wars movie forever ago! I refuse to see the new one but some of the costumes are neat if you ever watch them. The subject matter isnt' my thing either!


----------



## keahgirl8

belle032 said:


> I have never seen any of the Star Wars movies and I don't really care if I ever do?  So I'm really not excited that the franchise is taking over Hollywood Studios!





pamcakes82 said:


> I saw the Star Wars movie forever ago! I refuse to see the new one but some of the costumes are neat if you ever watch them. The subject matter isnt' my thing either!



YES.  We should form some kind of support group. Sometimes I feel like I'm the only one!


----------



## belle032

keahgirl8 said:


> YES.  We should form some kind of support group. Sometimes I feel like I'm the only one!



Haha! I know, right?! I keep saying I'll sit and watch them, but I just can't bring myself to do it. I love fantasy, but I'm not super into the whole "space" thing!


----------



## keahgirl8

belle032 said:


> Haha! I know, right?! I keep saying I'll sit and watch them, but I just can't bring myself to do it. I love fantasy, but I'm not super into the whole "space" thing!



Exactly!  I'm more into superheroes than space.  Plus, I don't really want to get hooked on it.  I already am too addicted to Marvel.


----------



## missnikki411

I don't get Epcot. Hated it as a kid, hate it now. Husband drags me there all the time and I'm like "can we go yet?!" There is no "magic" in Epcot for me.


----------



## keahgirl8

missnikki411 said:


> I don't get Epcot. Hated it as a kid, hate it now. Husband drags me there all the time and I'm like "can we go yet?!" There is no "magic" in Epcot for me.



I actually love it, but I get why it might not be everyone's thing.  My favorite park is Animal Kingdom, which is not a very popular answer.


----------



## mikepizzo

missnikki411 said:


> I don't get Epcot. Hated it as a kid, hate it now. Husband drags me there all the time and I'm like "can we go yet?!" There is no "magic" in Epcot for me.



It used to be a lot better.  EPCOT is a shell of what it once was.  Future World is a joke now.  The Land is ok, The Seas is meh at best.  Maybe barring the new Soarin' movie, World Showcase is the big draw.  

You have to remember when the park opened (1982), a lot of people weren't able to travel and the internet was a thing of the future.  It allowed a lot of American's to get a taste of what each country was like (well Disney's version of the country anyways).  But now that people travel more and the world is getting "smaller" it doesn't have the same kind of impact.


----------



## chirogrrl

I really don't like the Pirates of the Caribbean attraction, but my family does, so we ride it every trip. The last 2 times we went on it I got soaked. I have already said that I refuse to ride it next time (that water totally grosses me out)! They can ride, I will go enjoy a churro.


----------



## GhostHost7

I dislike everything about the main street electrical parade, but mostly that annoying relentless music.  I would rather ride It's a Small World 20 times than watch that parade again.


----------



## Enna

chirogrrl said:


> I really don't like the Pirates of the Caribbean attraction, but my family does, so we ride it every trip. The last 2 times we went on it I got soaked. I have already said that I refuse to ride it next time (that water totally grosses me out)! They can ride, I will go enjoy a churro.



The last time I rode POTC, our boat got stuck, and we had to be evacuated by literally walking the plank.   I figure that some people dream of doing that, so I've maxed out all that ride has to offer.  (And I'm totally with you about the water!)


----------



## jasperess

- Dinosaur made me cry - something about dinosaurs/things constantly jumping out at you from the dark.  Haven't been back to Animal Kingdom and that ride since 
- Never seen a parade
- Never seen Illuminations (fixing this Memorial Day weekend!)
- Only seen Wishes from the California Grill
- When people are shocked that we are going to Disney as a couple but don't have kids (we're in our low 30's), we tell them we're going to Disney BECAUSE we're a young couple without kids...  and that's how we think we'd most enjoy it!  Thus, it makes sense that Epcot is our favorite park.


----------



## TheDisneyNurse

I've never seen Star Wars, which makes my excitement level for all the SW additions in HS to a flat 0/10.


----------



## brianerickson

I don't really care for the fireworks or the parades; Disney, for me, has always and will always be all rides all the time


----------



## Jake Harkness

It's not really a secret because I am quite vocal about this, but I hate ToT with a burning passion. I was lulled into a false sense of security after finally being talked into going on RnR and loving it. Wooboy, was I so very very wrong. I loved all the scenery and ambiance of the hotel itself, and everything leading up to the drop part, but the rest of the ride was spent with my friend apologizing to me while I made distressed animal noises. (In her words.)

After actually being in an elevator that fell, albeit from between the first and second floor, it isn't really all that fun to be in a pretend one that's falling.


----------



## keahgirl8

Speaking of being stuck on a ride, my secret is that I am terrified I will get evacuated from a ride and see it with the lights on.  I know that this is a bucket list item for a lot of Disney fans, but not me!  I don't want to spoil the magic!


----------



## com_op_2000

jasperess said:


> - When people are shocked that we are going to Disney as a couple but don't have kids (we're in our low 30's), we tell them we're going to Disney BECAUSE we're a young couple without kids...  and that's how we think we'd most enjoy it!



What I tell people is:
Whoever pays the piper calls the music.    
If your family wants you to go on a vacation and they are willing to pay for it, go and have a great time on them. If you are paying for the trip you go where and when you choose to go.


----------



## Stitch_Rose

-TOT and Haunted Mansion still scare me
-I haven't seen Fantasmic (yet)
-Also have never seen any of the Star Wars movies to completion
-I don't tell people (especially my parents) that I'm planning my own solo trip at the ripe ol' age of 19


----------



## dragonfly57005

I hate roller coasters
I hate staying at the Poly ( my least fav resort)
I've never been at rope drop (this might be the year!)
I hate pin trading
The only ride I've done at Epcot is Maelstrom.  (No test track, no Soarin', etc)


----------



## Stacy's a freak

Wow, this thread has been going since 2008 and I still haven't seen Dumbo.  Is it really worth it after all this time?


----------



## magic458

I really like It's a Small World.
I cry at the afternoon parades.
I hate Stitch
Scream like a girl on the ToT


----------



## VolvoManiac850

I have never eaten at Ohana.

I have never seen The Incredibles or Tangled.

I hated Pleasure Island with a passion when I was a kid and used to refer to it as "Nothing to Do Island". I still would today since I have a great dislike for wild nightlife/loud dance clubs/crazy bars.

I could probably blow $1000 at the Tower of Terror gift shop if you let me  My whole room is decorated in HTH stuff


----------



## citcatt1

I don't really like Animal Kingdom or Hollywood Studios. I never liked the Muppets or Star Wars and I was really sad when Disney got involved with them I don't like stitch either#!


----------



## EM915

I have no desire to see most of the live shows at any park.


----------



## keahgirl8

dragonfly57005 said:


> I hate roller coasters
> I hate staying at the Poly ( my least fav resort)
> I've never been at rope drop (this might be the year!)
> I hate pin trading
> The only ride I've done at Epcot is Maelstrom.  (No test track, no Soarin', etc)



I also hate roller coasters.  Therefore, I've never been on any at Disney.  Maybe I've been to rope drop, but I can't remember.  I might have been close to rope drop, but I don't know if I've been there right at it.  I cannot get out of bed and over there in time usually.



Stacy's a freak said:


> Wow, this thread has been going since 2008 and I still haven't seen Dumbo.  Is it really worth it after all this time?



I think it's a good movie, but it's sad.  I haven't seen it in years.  When I say years, I mean maybe not in my adult life.



magic458 said:


> I really like It's a Small World.
> I cry at the afternoon parades.
> I hate Stitch
> Scream like a girl on the ToT



I love It's a Small World!  



VolvoManiac850 said:


> I have never eaten at Ohana.
> 
> I have never seen The Incredibles or Tangled.
> 
> I hated Pleasure Island with a passion when I was a kid and used to refer to it as "Nothing to Do Island". I still would today since I have a great dislike for wild nightlife/loud dance clubs/crazy bars.
> 
> I could probably blow $1000 at the Tower of Terror gift shop if you let me  My whole room is decorated in HTH stuff



I watched the first 10 minutes of The Incredibles and got bored.  Maybe I'll try again someday.



citcatt1 said:


> I don't really like Animal Kingdom or Hollywood Studios. I never liked the Muppets or Star Wars and I was really sad when Disney got involved with them I don't like stitch either#!



I love Animal Kingdom, but I really don't like Hollywood Studios.  I have literally gone in there, gotten a cupcake, and left.


----------



## VolvoManiac850

Should add--I'm not a big fan of Animal Kingdom. Yes, it has Everest, but if I want to see a good zoo, I'll drive 3 hours to Columbus and see Jack Hanna's zoo...or even the one in my hometown of Pittsburgh.


----------



## emsparkles

I once got so drunk "drinking around the world" that I threw up in trash bin at our resort bus stop and blamed it on the Orange Mission Space. Not my finest moment.. or very Disney.

I put the Fantasmic soundtrack on in my car and cry all the way to work some days...


----------



## citcatt1

Jake Harkness said:


> It's not really a secret because I am quite vocal about this, but I hate ToT with a burning passion. I was lulled into a false sense of security after finally being talked into going on RnR and loving it. Wooboy, was I so very very wrong. I loved all the scenery and ambiance of the hotel itself, and everything leading up to the drop part, but the rest of the ride was spent with my friend apologizing to me while I made distressed animal noises. (In her words.)
> 
> After actually being in an elevator that fell, albeit from between the first and second floor, it isn't really all that fun to be in a pretend one that's falling.


I don't like elevators either and I also love the scenery and ambiance of the ToT and I hated it the first time (one drop) and I really hated the second time (multiple drops)
I have a fast pass for it in September and I don't know if I'll use it but I guess im a glutton for punishment!


----------



## rosysubmarine

- Never been at rope drop
- Don't think Tangled is that great
- Didn't really enjoy Animal Kingdom, actually skipping it entirely this trip
- Never had a Disney turkey leg, don't want to
- Never ridden Space Mountain with the lights off! First time this trip, aaaahhh!!


----------



## keahgirl8

emsparkles said:


> I once got so drunk "drinking around the world" that I threw up in trash bin at our resort bus stop and blamed it on the Orange Mission Space. Not my finest moment.. or very Disney.
> 
> I put the Fantasmic soundtrack on in my car and cry all the way to work some days...



The soundtrack to Wishes makes me cry.


----------



## toolmanjan

Here we go!!:

My family makes me go on IASW every time  we visit.
I hate TT 2.0
I really really really miss the World of Motion and Horizons
Me and Mr Toad were on a first name basis until he was banished from the Kingdom.
I've only been on Tom Sawyers Island once and got lost in a cave.  All I thought about was Dear Beloved Brother Dave!
I tried to count all the ghosts in the haunted Mansion once to see if there were really 999. 
I try to find Tom Morrow every time I ride the people mover he's never there.   If you see him tell him we need to talk!
I won't ride the Monorail because I don't like rides that loop.
When attempting the WS Crawl I always get stuck in the first country.  What can I say I like Mexico's Margaritas.


----------



## Stacy's a freak

I am afraid to go into the Tom Sawyer caves!  I have done it but at a run ... I'm still afraid of the dark.


----------



## Anesthesia Fine

Stacy's a freak said:


> I am afraid to go into the Tom Sawyer caves!  I have done it but at a run ... I'm still afraid of the dark.



I tried that for the first time in years and freaked out.

Um, I also maybe misread the sign on that bridge on Tom Sawyer Island and, uh, went across it the wrong way. I was mortified.


----------



## keahgirl8

Stacy's a freak said:


> I am afraid to go into the Tom Sawyer caves!  I have done it but at a run ... I'm still afraid of the dark.



Here's one of mine.  I've never even been on Tom Sawyer Island.  As a kid, I was afraid of the boats.  Now, I just never take the time to do it.


----------



## Stacy's a freak

keahgirl8 said:


> Here's one of mine.  I've never even been on Tom Sawyer Island.  As a kid, I was afraid of the boats.  Now, I just never take the time to do it.


It's actually really cute over there.  If it's not awfully hot, it's a nice break to wander around and explore little things.  My step kids have never been to Disney but I think they will really enjoy it when we finally go - as long as they aren't too old.  They're 10 and 13 now and I know they would both like it and I wouldn't worry about them getting lost or away from us at these ages.


----------



## Mindy5767

Stacy's a freak said:


> Wow, this thread has been going since 2008 and I still haven't seen Dumbo.  Is it really worth it after all this time?


Dumbo is always fun just for the view.  Similar rides include the Tricera Top Spin and Magic Carpets of Aladdin.  

and since 2008, I still do not like Rollercoasters and am completely unwilling to go on Tower of Terror.  I want to do the chicken elevator exit but my daughter doesn't even want to view the haunted ambiance of the hotel.  So I've never been anywhere inside that ride except for the gift shop. Same goes for Rock N Rollercoaster and Expedition Everest...not gonna ride them.  I've been in the gift shops.  

I just got home Sunday from our latest trip.  This was going to be our trip for making rope drop.  I booked our first two nights at Bay Lake Tower just so we could make rope drop on Saturday.  Well, the original opening time of 9am was updated to 8am.  Now, not only did I have to try to get there earlier than we've ever made it, but we had to get there an hour earlier.  UGH!!  We got there by 8:30 am though..which beats my record set in 1990 of 9:25 am.


----------



## Stacy's a freak

Rope drop is just SO EARLY I don't know how anyone does it.  As for Dumbo, I mean the movie - never seen that.  I must have ridden the ride as a kid but it's the movie that I am very ashamed to admit that I haven't seen.


----------



## JDTwo

I find it really distasteful how drunk people let themselves get at Epcot.  Maybe people don't realize how obnoxious they are when they're drunk, idk.  I don't like to wander around there much anymore because it seems like a huge drunk fest.  Bleh.

I've never seen the Country Bears Jamboree.


----------



## Mindy5767

Stacy's a freak said:


> Rope drop is just SO EARLY I don't know how anyone does it.  As for Dumbo, I mean the movie - never seen that.  I must have ridden the ride as a kid but it's the movie that I am very ashamed to admit that I haven't seen.


Oh then you should definitely see the movie. But bring Kleenex. I've always loved Dumbo.


----------



## Tigger28

We love the rollercoasters but still haven't been on Mission Space. 
We avoid Snow White not our favorite princess
We only go on Small World when my sister is with us, because its her favorite!!


----------



## ParksPixar&Pizza

Only 2 of my friends know I am a Disney fanatic, 1 other sorta knows, but I'm embarrassed to tell people (I'm a guy). My family doesn't even know!


----------



## A2DisneyMom

I can't leave without booking my next trip.  I get twitchy and irritable near the end of the trip unless some sort of reservation or purchase is made for a return.  I just got back this Saturday and already have two return trips in the works...and brand new annual passes.


----------



## keahgirl8

A2DisneyMom said:


> I can't leave without booking my next trip.  I get twitchy and irritable near the end of the trip unless some sort of reservation or purchase is made for a return.  I just got back this Saturday and already have two return trips in the works...and brand new annual passes.



I wish I could do the same!  I am always so sad when I leave.


----------



## Leelo

I've been to Disney 7 times and have never done a character greeting. I'm just not interested in doing one and probably never will. 
BUT I LOVE EVERYTHING ELSE!


----------



## keahgirl8

Leelo said:


> I've been to Disney 7 times and have never done a character greeting. I'm just not interested in doing one and probably never will.
> BUT I LOVE EVERYTHING ELSE!



Nothing shameful about that!  Everyone should do what they want to do at Disney!  That's why I love traveling solo, honestly.


----------



## MinnieMouse84

The Lion King traumatized me as a child. I've only seen it once and it was more than enough. As for Disney parks, I was too scared to ride Dumbo when I was four. Even though it looks so tame now and is a ride for little kids, I'm really excited to finally conquer my fear and ride it as an adult. I don't care how stupid I look.


----------



## keahgirl8

MinnieMouse84 said:


> The Lion King traumatized me as a child. I've only seen it once and it was more than enough. As for Disney parks, I was too scared to ride Dumbo when I was four. Even though it looks so tame now and is a ride for little kids, I'm really excited to finally conquer my fear and ride it as an adult. I don't care how stupid I look.



It didn't traumatize me.  I loved it, but I did cry like a living human being had died on the screen in front of me.  I probably still would if I watched it now.


----------



## Cubbiecakes

Leelo said:


> I've been to Disney 7 times and have never done a character greeting. I'm just not interested in doing one and probably never will.
> BUT I LOVE EVERYTHING ELSE!



I'm with you!

My secret is that I hate World of Color (at Disneyland) with every fiber of my being. I think it's the stupidest waste of money that Disney has ever spent, Shanghai included.


----------



## Hudson Hornet

MinnieMouse84 said:


> The Lion King traumatized me as a child. I've only seen it once and it was more than enough. As for Disney parks, I was too scared to ride Dumbo when I was four. Even though it looks so tame now and is a ride for little kids, I'm really excited to finally conquer my fear and ride it as an adult. I don't care how stupid I look.



Lion King traumatizing? My mother let me watch Disney's Old Yeller when I was five and didn't warn me that the boy had to shoot his dog. I remember sobbing after that scene, for what seemed like an hour.


----------



## phinz

Hudson Hornet said:


> Lion King traumatizing? My mother let me watch Disney's Old Yeller when I was five and didn't warn me that the boy had to shoot his dog. I remember sobbing after that scene, for what seemed like an hour.



I've got one better when it comes to Ol' Yeller.

When I was in First Grade it was time for Christmas break. As per the usual, those last couple of days teachers don't really know what to do with the kids because the kids aren't focused and all they want to do is go on Christmas vacation/wait for Santa. The last few hours of the last day they decided to load all the kids into the cafeteria/auditorium to watch a movie just before the buses were to come pick them up. Kindergarten through fifth grade are all piled into the big room, where the stage is dominated by a giant movie screen.

"Yay! We get to watch a Disney movie!" The buzz was palpable. This was well before the days of VCRs, Laser Discs, etc. Disney movies, for most of us, were limited to Sunday evenings and the Wonderful World of Disney, as well as the occasional Apple Dumpling Gang movie at the Sunday matinee with our parents.

The movie they chose? Yup. Ol' Yeller. Who in their right mind would show that movie to a whole bunch of 5 to 11-year-old kids just before Christmas? When the big scene was over you could barely hear the movie over all the bawling. I've been traumatized ever since, and to this day I refuse to watch it.


----------



## keahgirl8

phinz said:


> I've got one better when it comes to Ol' Yeller.
> 
> When I was in First Grade it was time for Christmas break. As per the usual, those last couple of days teachers don't really know what to do with the kids because the kids aren't focused and all they want to do is go on Christmas vacation/wait for Santa. The last few hours of the last day they decided to load all the kids into the cafeteria/auditorium to watch a movie just before the buses were to come pick them up. Kindergarten through fifth grade are all piled into the big room, where the stage is dominated by a giant movie screen.
> 
> "Yay! We get to watch a Disney movie!" The buzz was palpable. This was well before the days of VCRs, Laser Discs, etc. Disney movies, for most of us, were limited to Sunday evenings and the Wonderful World of Disney, as well as the occasional Apple Dumpling Gang movie at the Sunday matinee with our parents.
> 
> The movie they chose? Yup. Ol' Yeller. Who in their right mind would show that movie to a whole bunch of 5 to 11-year-old kids just before Christmas? When the big scene was over you could barely hear the movie over all the bawling. I've been traumatized ever since, and to this day I refuse to watch it.



That is horrible! I haven't watched it since I was a kid either.  I don't really remember much about that scene, so I think my parents must have had me leave the room.  I knew it happened, but I wasn't looking!


----------



## MinnieMouse84

Hudson Hornet said:


> Lion King traumatizing? My mother let me watch Disney's Old Yeller when I was five and didn't warn me that the boy had to shoot his dog. I remember sobbing after that scene, for what seemed like an hour.


It was Simba being blamed for for Mufasa's death that did it for me. I just couldn't handle it. I still can't bring myself to watch Old Yeller.


----------



## keahgirl8

MinnieMouse84 said:


> It was Simba being blamed for for Mufasa's death that did it for me. I just couldn't handle it. I still can't bring myself to watch Old Yeller.



Exactly!  Or when he runs over to his dad and tries to get him to wake up?!  Come on.  It's too much!


----------



## MinnieMouse84

keahgirl8 said:


> Exactly!  Or when he runs over to his dad and tries to get him to wake up?!  Come on.  It's too much!


That destroyed me.


----------



## keahgirl8

MinnieMouse84 said:


> That destroyed me.



Seriously.  If I think about it too much, I'll cry right now.


----------



## Snoggie

When I was 9 ( a million years ago) my family went to Disneyland. This was back in the day when you bought tickets... different colors for different rides. We were ready to leave, but I really wanted to ride on Peter Pan's Flight one last time. I 'accidentally' got separated from my family. I was so lost. But before I went to our pre-arranged meeting place ( I guess my parents knew me better than I thought they did) I went on the ride one last time. 

I cry at all fireworks shows except Illuminations.

I'm not crazy about  parades.

Peter Pan  has been my first ride every trip to WDW.


----------



## Snoggie

Lesverts said:


> I wear my magic bands around the house sometimes.


Me, too!!!!


----------



## BigAlsGal

I miss the old Nescafé coffee!  

I'm so ashamed!!!


----------



## Poohlove

JDTwo said:


> I find it really distasteful how drunk people let themselves get at Epcot.  Maybe people don't realize how obnoxious they are when they're drunk, idk.  I don't like to wander around there much anymore because it seems like a huge drunk fest.  Bleh.
> 
> I've never seen the Country Bears Jamboree.


Even worse than them being embarrassingly drunk is being on the bus with them back to the resort at the end of the night. I am all for having some drinks and a good time but in a family environment show some decorum.


----------



## trickiwoo

I hate Space Mountain.


----------



## keahgirl8

trickiwoo said:


> I hate Space Mountain.



Me too.  It was really uncomfortable (like to the point where I had bruises on my arm), and I got sick and had to lie down on a bench afterward.


----------



## Lavitz

I think Space Mountain is the most boring coaster I've ever been on.

I only visit Epcot to hit Akershus and Soarin.  Then we mindlessly wander World Showcase wondering why there is nothing to do, spending maybe 10 minutes at each pavilion.  Visit Space, visit Turtle Talk with Crush, then leave the park while being equally disappointed with our day and confused as to why people rave about Epcot.  If Akershus ever shuts down I think we'll just stop going all together.

To be fair, I'm pretty sure we're doing Epcot completely wrong.  But we tour the same way we do every other park, and there is just so much to do at the others and we never get this feeling at Epcot.


----------



## keahgirl8

Lavitz said:


> I think Space Mountain is the most boring coaster I've ever been on.
> 
> I only visit Epcot to hit Akershus and Soarin.  Then we mindlessly wander World Showcase wondering why there is nothing to do, spending maybe 10 minutes at each pavilion.  Visit Space, visit Turtle Talk with Crush, then leave the park while being equally disappointed with our day and confused as to why people rave about Epcot.  If Akershus ever shuts down I think we'll just stop going all together.
> 
> To be fair, I'm pretty sure we're doing Epcot completely wrong.  But we tour the same way we do every other park, and there is just so much to do at the others and we never get this feeling at Epcot.



I love Epcot, but this is how I feel about DHS.  I have literally gone in there to get a cupcake and left more than once.


----------



## Auntie Ne

Many years ago (when space mountain was Michel Jackson themed), I lost my glasses on the ride. They just flew off my face and somewhere into the dark. Now I am BLIND without my glasses. We are not talking sun glasses here. I was frantic. We were attending an awards dinner that evening and the magazine I worked for not only was receiving an award but I was a presenter! How was I going to drive back down to Hollywood or read my speech? The crew members SHUT THE RIDE DOWN and search for 20 minutes until they found my glasses - unbroken! I know I was the most hated person in the park that day for making everyone wait, but those cast members have my undying gratitude. They never made me feel dumb.


----------



## Snoggie

I grew up in Omaha Nebraska and had a tiny local amusement park and they had a helicopter ride where you pulled the bar in and out to go up or down...very cheap and very carnival ride like....but exact same concept.

Playland Park, right? Beachy pool, miniature golf...down the road from Crossroads...I used to LOVE that place!


----------



## PamNC

I think Tommorrowland is not only outdated and lacking in good attractions - it's kind of tacky.


----------



## keahgirl8

PamNC said:


> I think Tommorrowland is not only outdated and lacking in good attractions - it's kind of tacky.



Tomorrowland is not my favorite.  Sometimes I don't even go in there at all.


----------



## WaltDisneyGirl84

I went through a period where I was "too cool for Disney" and still haven't seen some of the Pixar movies that I've heard were great. In need of a binge weekend!


----------



## Aurora.M

I utterly hate Stitch. I find him ugly and not at all funny, though I liked the movie.

I have never seen Pinocchio because I know Gepetto would make me cry and Pinocchio annoys me too much!


----------



## comediccrow

I watch a lot of Disney Jr for myself.
I've also watched the live show at Cali Adventure before just because I wanted to see the Jake/Sofia parts.


----------



## nursejackie

Stacy's a freak said:


> Rope drop is just SO EARLY I don't know how anyone does it.  As for Dumbo, I mean the movie - never seen that.  I must have ridden the ride as a kid but it's the movie that I am very ashamed to admit that I haven't seen.


We come over from England, so with the 5 hour time difference, we can often be awake at 4 or 5am in the first week in Disney.  We love 7am EMH as we can do so much before the crowds build up, the downside being we are ready for bed by 8pm and have to make ourselves stay awake until 9pm!


----------



## Stacy's a freak

Snoggie said:


> When I was 9 ( a million years ago) my family went to Disneyland. This was back in the day when you bought tickets... different colors for different rides. We were ready to leave, but I really wanted to ride on Peter Pan's Flight one last time. I 'accidentally' got separated from my family. I was so lost. But before I went to our pre-arranged meeting place ( I guess my parents knew me better than I thought they did) I went on the ride one last time.
> I cry at all fireworks shows except Illuminations.
> *I'm not crazy about  parades.*
> Peter Pan  has been my first ride every trip to WDW.


Also not crazy about parades.  Whenever I'm forced to see one outside of Disney (like this past weekend in our little town), I say to my family/friends/whomever, that I don't even watch parades in WDW so why should I be subjected to this janky crap?  I mean, how many fire trucks can one parade have?!  But I'm all for having parades in WDW and I use that time to go on rides where there might be a slightly less long wait.


----------



## desertbloom

I have a couple shameful Disney secrets.  First of all, I really don't like the parades.  Although it is a good time to try and get on some of the otherwise crowded rides.  Second, I wish the parks had nightly age restricted hours.....Maybe all kiddos have to leave by 8 pm so adults can have a few hours to ourselves. Third, if I see a new cupcake I have to try it.  Usually this means I eat way too many cupcakes on my trip....but hey, isn't that what vacation is for? lol!


----------



## keahgirl8

Stacy's a freak said:


> Also not crazy about parades.  Whenever I'm forced to see one outside of Disney (like this past weekend in our little town), I say to my family/friends/whomever, that I don't even watch parades in WDW so why should I be subjected to this janky crap?  I mean, how many fire trucks can one parade have?!  But I'm all for having parades in WDW and I use that time to go on rides where there might be a slightly less long wait.



Me either, really.  I'll see a new Disney parade once or twice and I'm done with it.  There's too much standing around and waiting.


----------



## Stacy's a freak

desertbloom said:


> I have a couple shameful Disney secrets.  First of all, I really don't like the parades.  Although it is a good time to try and get on some of the otherwise crowded rides.  Second, I wish the parks had nightly age restricted hours.....Maybe all kiddos have to leave by 8 pm so adults can have a few hours to ourselves. Third, if I see a new cupcake I have to try it.  Usually this means I eat way too many cupcakes on my trip....but hey, isn't that what vacation is for? lol!



We walk enough to negate the calories of multiple cupcakes.


----------



## mustinjourney

I cannot understand why everyone thinks illuminations is awesome.  I find it horrendously boring.  

Not a huge fan of Fantasmic -- but we're going again on our next trip because the grandparents are coming along and we're trying to give them the experience.

Not quite shameful -- but the first time we took our 2 1/2 year old daughter to WDW, I cried during the finale of DHS Frozen show watching our daughter lose her mind (SPOILER ALERT) when the fake snow started falling.  I couldn't contain myself.  Something about watching them believe in all of the magic.

I also teared up during Wishes that same trip.

I pretty much bought into DVC (via resale) just because of that.


----------



## mustinjourney

keahgirl8 said:


> I love Epcot, but this is how I feel about DHS.  I have literally gone in there to get a cupcake and left more than once.



I love pretty much everything at DHS.


----------



## Thumper and Friends

Before our last visit I wore something Disney everyday (earrings, pin, bracelet, etc.) for good luck. I always worry that something will come up to prevent us from going. I even wore a Mickey sticker hidden on my dress at my DS wedding!!


----------



## keahgirl8

mustinjourney said:


> I cannot understand why everyone thinks illuminations is awesome.  I find it horrendously boring.
> 
> Not a huge fan of Fantasmic -- but we're going again on our next trip because the grandparents are coming along and we're trying to give them the experience.
> 
> Not quite shameful -- but the first time we took our 2 1/2 year old daughter to WDW, I cried during the finale of DHS Frozen show watching our daughter lose her mind (SPOILER ALERT) when the fake snow started falling.  I couldn't contain myself.  Something about watching them believe in all of the magic.
> 
> I also teared up during Wishes that same trip.
> 
> I pretty much bought into DVC (via resale) just because of that.



I don't really like Illuminations either.  I do like Fantastmic, but only in Disneyland.  It's really a different experience.

No shame in crying!  I can hear the music from Wishes and cry...or see the castle...or leave MK for the last time...and on and on.  I'm a crier.


----------



## Doxycycline

Not big on the parades. From New Orleans, so I'm a parade snob I suppose. 

I'm in medical school, and when I have to study for long periods of time, I listen to Spotify/YouTube playlists of music played at the Disney parks--rides, resorts, Magical Express, ambient music, all of it.


----------



## Lesverts

A few more from me.

I often pull a Kathy/Teresa during fireworks/Illuminations and get a little teary (6'4 larger guy); I think it has to do with the 'collective experience' of seeing the shows. Holiday Illuminations was the one that really pushed this.
I listen to hours of Disney music the day before I leave, and often a so excited I can't sleep
I really love the Frozen sing-a-long at DHS and made it my Mom's first experience when I took her a few weeks ago.


----------



## desertbloom

I just thought of one more.  I horde soaps and shampoo from my resort and when I start to feel depressed with the grind of daily life I put one in the shower.  I'll usually stand there with my eyes closed in the shower and sniff the soap.


----------



## Doxycycline

desertbloom said:


> I just thought of one more.  I horde soaps and shampoo from my resort and when I start to feel depressed with the grind of daily life I put one in the shower.  I'll usually stand there with my eyes closed in the shower and sniff the soap.


I'm guilty of this, too!


----------



## Shellyred8

Every time I walk by Goofy's Candy Co, I have to stop in and get Jelly Belly's.  I don't understand why I only crave those silly things at Disney, but I do. 

I also have to get a tuna melt from Earl of Sandwhich on every trip.  Dang it, now I'm getting a craving for that, and my next WDW isn't until Dec of 2017!!!


----------



## Sir William

nursejackie said:


> We come over from England, so with the 5 hour time difference, we can often be awake at 4 or 5am in the first week in Disney.  We love 7am EMH as we can do so much before the crowds build up, the downside being we are ready for bed by 8pm and have to make ourselves stay awake until 9pm!



I spent nearly 30 years waking up at 4.30 every morning.  Now I sleep in until 6am.  So waking up early to make rope drop has never been a problem for me, though the rest of the family has a hard time getting up before 8am.  Just one reason I like going solo.  

If I'm staying at a WDW resort, I take a few hours off during the heat of the afternoon to return to my room to rest a bit, perhaps take a dip in the pool, before returning to a different park in the late afternoon/early evening.


----------



## plutosbuddie

BigAlsGal said:


> I miss the old Nescafé coffee!
> 
> I'm so ashamed!!!



OH MY GOSH!!! I miss it tooo!!!! I can't believe someone feels the same way! The free refills.. It was a ritual to grab a free refill before the fireworks sit down and wait for the show, perfect way to end a Disney day!!


----------



## Mattimation

My shameful secret is that I do not care about the MCU. Disney purchasing Marvel made a lot of sense to me, and I really liked some Marvel stuff when I was a kid, but since Disney bought it I just haven't seen anything that made me interested in the shared universe movies. Dr. Strange looked cool, but that's about it.


----------



## Doxycycline

Mattimation said:


> My shameful secret is that I do not care about the MCU. Disney purchasing Marvel made a lot of sense to me, and I really liked some Marvel stuff when I was a kid, but since Disney bought it I just haven't seen anything that made me interested in the shared universe movies. Dr. Strange looked cool, but that's about it.


I feel the same way. I've never been a fan of super hero movies because I feel like they rely more on the special effects and fight scenes rather than the story. I get why people like this, a lot of that stuff is cool.

It was a smart move on Disney's part, since obviously those franchises are HUGE moneymakers. Plus it's bringing more people to their parks, increasing competition with Universal, which I've always associated with superhero stuff.


----------



## Texans_loyal

I cry when the little girl starts singing during wishes.
gets me EVERY SINGLE TIME.


----------



## married2mm

Mrs. Ciz said:


> My first time on ToT I grabbed ahold of the poor teenage boy sitting next to me at the first drop...no idea who he was, just grabbed onto him.  How embarrassing is that!



I was going to wait until I've read through the whole thread before I posted (just discovered it& loving it sooooo much)
But.must.post.now....

I had over 10 visits before I even entered tot
Took the chicken exit twice
Finally decided to ride with ds bff (hence teenage boy!)
I asked him was it ok to hold his hand as I was petrified & yes he could cope for with the old lady squeezing his hand for 2 minutes
Until he realised his cell was in his pocket and he grabbed that instead..
However; the first drop I squeezed him and it wasn't his hand.....

We decided I tried to rip his shorts off and not to share with his mom!!!!


----------



## keahgirl8

Sir William said:


> I spent nearly 30 years waking up at 4.30 every morning.  Now I sleep in until 6am.  So waking up early to make rope drop has never been a problem for me, though the rest of the family has a hard time getting up before 8am.  Just one reason I like going solo.
> 
> If I'm staying at a WDW resort, I take a few hours off during the heat of the afternoon to return to my room to rest a bit, perhaps take a dip in the pool, before returning to a different park in the late afternoon/early evening.



I used to try to make rope drop every day. Now, I just go when I feel like it.  I too like to rest in the afternoon.  Definitely perks of being solo.  Your trip is what YOU make it!



Texans_loyal said:


> I cry when the little girl starts singing during wishes.
> gets me EVERY SINGLE TIME.



Me too!


----------



## Aurora.M

Well, now that I've been there, I can say that the Wishes fireworks were underwhelming and that I find the firework show in DisneyLand Paris MUCH better!


----------



## married2mm

I'm finally finished this thread & it is simply fabulous..
I hope it runs forever.

Aside from my more recent tot shame-(above)

These are mine :
I didn't want to even go to wdw

First trip was postponed and I was secretly happy (dd2 cried)

When I was younger I didn't even know wdw existed

I had no idea how large wdw is

Did no research at all

Had no idea there were Disney resorts

Knew nothing of emh

Did not know what an ADR was until our 4th visit

Had no idea young children would still be out at MK at 3am & I didn't want them to be.


----------



## Stacy's a freak

married2mm said:


> I didn't want to even go to wdw



So what turned you around?  What was it that made you want to go back multiple times?  I always wonder what makes a Disney fanatic like us.  I have my own reasons but wonder about others.  TIA!


----------



## married2mm

Stacy's a freak said:


> So what turned you around?  What was it that made you want to go back multiple times?  I always wonder what makes a Disney fanatic like us.  I have my own reasons but wonder about others.  TIA!



Stacy,

I had visions of an amusement park with scary rides-I'm soooo not a thrill seeker
Obviously it's nothing like that!

It was an instant connection; lets just call it love as soon as we had gone through the turnstiles at MK.
I just thought-this place is amazing & as my ds has said previously-it simply felt like home.

The incredible smells, the customer service, the attention to detail,and a thousand more reasons which folks simply don't understand until they've got the bug.

I knew we had to come again & again & again & again....


----------



## keahgirl8

married2mm said:


> Stacy,
> 
> I had visions of an amusement park with scary rides-I'm soooo not a thrill seeker
> Obviously it's nothing like that!
> 
> It was an instant connection; lets just call it love as soon as we had gone through the turnstiles at MK.
> I just thought-this place is amazing & as my ds has said previously-it simply felt like home.
> 
> The incredible smells, the customer service, the attention to detail,and a thousand more reasons which folks simply don't understand until they've got the bug.
> 
> I knew we had to come again & again & again & again....



I love DL, and I am a Disney history freak, so it has special significance.  However, WDW is so immersive.  In some ways, I prefer it, and I never thought I'd say that.


----------



## Shrfleen

I've convinced myself I'm not going to ride TOT until Chris Evans rides with me lol It's not the "falling" I'm afraid of, it's the fear of how I'll feel on/off the ride


----------



## Anitsirk24

desertbloom said:


> I just thought of one more.  I horde soaps and shampoo from my resort and when I start to feel depressed with the grind of daily life I put one in the shower.  I'll usually stand there with my eyes closed in the shower and sniff the soap.




I do this...Glad I'm not the only one. 

I cried when I found out they were stopping Celebrate the Magic.  I chocked up during that show everytime I saw it.  I'm glad I videoed it when I was there in April.  I boycoted the new show when I went in December.


----------



## DaisyDuck001

I enjoyed Maelstrom far more than Frozen Ever After.


----------



## OatsZoo

I watch Disney Park Bench at night to go to sleep, it calms me down, puts me in a relaxed zone and I usually fall asleep within the 5 minutes, faves being Club Cool, Future World-Innovations Plaza and Polynesian Resort Lobby

I cry every time I see Illuminations

I love Epcot and Animal Kingdom and really don't enjoy Magic Kingdom

I love the music from Soarin' and listen to it on loop sometimes cause I love it so much


----------



## OatsZoo

Doxycycline said:


> Not big on the parades. From New Orleans, so I'm a parade snob I suppose.
> 
> I'm in medical school, and when I have to study for long periods of time, I listen to Spotify/YouTube playlists of music played at the Disney parks--rides, resorts, Magical Express, ambient music, all of it.




I too love the music from Disney, Epcot is my fave park so usually I listen to that music. Also, I love the music that plays at Sunshine Season's in Epcot though it is hard sometimes to find that music loop.


----------



## Moxiepup

I don't get the whole "princess" thing. When I was little, the princesses weren't played up (marketed) any more than any other Disney characters. I feel sorry for parents having to wait in long lines for all the meet and greets, unlike in days of yore, when characters roamed the parks. On the other hand, all those folks waiting in "those" lines are that many less waiting in "my" lines, so I shouldn't complain!

I can handle all rides except the dreaded teacups. Only ride that made me nauseous as a child!

Not really interested in watching the parades or most of the shows. DP has instructions that before we sit down to any she's interested in, that I am happily supplied with a Starbucks or other yummy offering first.


----------



## OatsZoo

keahgirl8 said:


> Speaking of being stuck on a ride, my secret is that I am terrified I will get evacuated from a ride and see it with the lights on.  I know that this is a bucket list item for a lot of Disney fans, but not me!  I don't want to spoil the magic!



I've done Rockin Rollercoaster with the lights on and it was extremely disappointing. I hated it. It is so much better in the dark. I had to go back around and do it again in the dark cause it sucked that bad


----------



## Stacy's a freak

Moxiepup said:


> I can handle all rides except the dreaded teacups. Only ride that made me nauseous as a child!



I have never been on the teacups because I just know that I will be sick for hours after.  But I kinda want to do it just to say that I did it.  I can't think of any other WDW attraction that I have not been on at least once so I feel like I have to do it so I'm not missing anything and I can honestly say that I've done them all.  I have also avoided the spinny side of Mission Space and have only done the green side.  So I can honestly say that I've done it even though I know in my heart that it was half-butted.  :/


----------



## mrswillson

I HATE Fantasia, and have never seen Pete's Dragon.


----------



## keahgirl8

mrswillson said:


> I HATE Fantasia, and have never seen Pete's Dragon.



I only like the Sorcerer's Apprentice part.  The rest is boring to me.  I have seen Pete's Dragon, but I was very very young.


----------



## mrswillson

keahgirl8 said:


> I only like the Sorcerer's Apprentice part.  The rest is boring to me.  I have seen Pete's Dragon, but I was very very young.



I tried watching Fantasia (because I'm supposed to be a Disney fan, so how could I NOT have seen it?!) and because my husband insisted it's his favorite movie. Thirty minutes into it I was falling asleep.  Definitely not a favorite, or even a watch-again haha.


----------



## OatsZoo

Stacy's a freak said:


> I have never been on the teacups because I just know that I will be sick for hours after.  But I kinda want to do it just to say that I did it.  I can't think of any other WDW attraction that I have not been on at least once so I feel like I have to do it so I'm not missing anything and I can honestly say that I've done them all.  I have also avoided the spinny side of Mission Space and have only done the green side.  So I can honestly say that I've done it even though I know in my heart that it was half-butted.  :/


You could do the sea and just go on the teacups and just don't spin it. It still moves around but doesn't go crazy enough to make you sick. My hubby gets motion sick but doesn't on the orange of mission space but I think it's cause you don't see anything. I think it's when you actually see the world whirling by that makes you sick.


----------



## Sir William

keahgirl8 said:


> Speaking of being stuck on a ride, my secret is that I am terrified I will get evacuated from a ride and see it with the lights on.  I know that this is a bucket list item for a lot of Disney fans, but not me!  I don't want to spoil the magic!



I've had this happen twice.  Once on Space Mountain when it stopped for a few minutes, then we slowly returned to the loading/unloading area and had to get off.  CM said to wait a few minutes, which we did, then we got back on and enjoyed the ride.  Never did hear why we stopped and the lights came on.  Another time it was Haunted Mansion.  Someone just behind me freaked out and tried to get out of the car, so CM had to walk in and escort the person out.  (I also saw someone completely lose it when they "saw" the ghost in their car and hysterically scream to be let out.)


----------



## Nakkira

I am always tempted by Disney World cupcakes but know I should never buy one. Cupcakes with too much icing Gross me out (I like sweets but have a low tolerance for them). I would take two bites love them and then be overwhelmed by the cloying sweetness by the third note and have to throw the rest away. Yet, Still I look longingly at the cupcake pictures on trip reports and drool over the Displays when there.


----------



## Nakkira

Nakkira said:


> I am always tempted by Disney World cupcakes but know I should never buy one. Cupcakes with too much icing Gross me out (I like sweets but have a low tolerance for them). I would take two bites love them and then be overwhelmed by the cloying sweetness by the third note and have to throw the rest away. Yet, Still I look longingly at the cupcake pictures on trip reports and drool over the Displays when there.


One these days I will break down and buy one, then be mad at myself when I throw away the better portion of an expensive cupcake.


----------



## mikedoyleblogger

On Soarin', as long as there has been a Soarin' on either coast, I have to give the little kid the thumbs up back along with Patrick. Every. Single. Time. It used to be a thing at DL. At Epcot, people just think I'm crazy. I don't care.


----------



## keahgirl8

Sir William said:


> I've had this happen twice.  Once on Space Mountain when it stopped for a few minutes, then we slowly returned to the loading/unloading area and had to get off.  CM said to wait a few minutes, which we did, then we got back on and enjoyed the ride.  Never did hear why we stopped and the lights came on.  Another time it was Haunted Mansion.  Someone just behind me freaked out and tried to get out of the car, so CM had to walk in and escort the person out.  (I also saw someone completely lose it when they "saw" the ghost in their car and hysterically scream to be let out.)



I would be really upset to see Haunted Mansion with the lights on!  Someone better not do that if I'm riding!


----------



## schrammalot

Texans_loyal said:


> I cry when the little girl starts singing during wishes.
> gets me EVERY SINGLE TIME.



Same here. BUT.
I used it as my song when I walked down the aisle.

If I didn't openly sob during Wishes before, I sure do now.


----------



## logansandres

Stacy's a freak said:


> yup, that's understandable.


I've never seen Lion King(


----------



## Dashzap

Dislike the Great Movie Ride but can ride Living with the Land over and over.


----------



## keahgirl8

schrammalot said:


> Same here. BUT.
> I used it as my song when I walked down the aisle.
> 
> If I didn't openly sob during Wishes before, I sure do now.



What a great idea!



logansandres said:


> I've never seen Lion King(



Oh...you should do something about that.


----------



## Stacy's a freak

mikedoyleblogger said:


> On Soarin', as long as there has been a Soarin' on either coast, I have to give the little kid the thumbs up back along with Patrick. Every. Single. Time. It used to be a thing at DL. At Epcot, people just think I'm crazy. I don't care.


When DH and I were in Disneyland, we joked that I could easily be considered a "smaller aviator" since my shortness puts my head right around that red arrow.  I hope when this ride is redone (or now that it's been redone?) they haven't removed the "smaller aviator" comment - it would be very sad for me since it was a hysterical memory.


----------



## mikedoyleblogger

Stacy's a freak said:


> When DH and I were in Disneyland, we joked that I could easily be considered a "smaller aviator" since my shortness puts my head right around that red arrow.  I hope when this ride is redone (or now that it's been redone?) they haven't removed the "smaller aviator" comment - it would be very sad for me since it was a hysterical memory.



It's the exact same Patrick W. preshow.


----------



## anna samantha

I cry every time I see Illuminations too! I also put the Soarin' music or the music from Horizons on a loop when I can't sleep.


----------



## anna samantha

The first time I rode Journey Into *Your* Imagination I sobbed openly from about midway through. I had to sit on the wall outside for about half an hour before I could compose myself. 
Then when they tried to "fix" it I rode again. I made it through but burst into tears the second I got outside. I was a grown woman at the time so it was hard to explain to my travel companions!!!!


----------



## LissA Ell

I hate Soarin'.  Hate it, hate it.  Makes me nauseated, and it's boring, and just...  I got the FP for Soarin' last trip, instead of Fast Track, and when I finished the ride, I was so mad to have wasted a FP on it!

On the other hand, I absolutely *LOVE* Journey into Imagination and have to ride it every trip - never mind that it's clearly made for kids, and I am (ostensibly) a grown woman...  I have Figment t-shirts and Figment magnets and Figment stuffies and...


----------



## married2mm

LissA Ell said:


> I hate Soarin'.  Hate it, hate it.  Makes me nauseated, and it's boring, and just...  I got the FP for Soarin' last trip, instead of Fast Track, and when I finished the ride, I was so mad to have wasted a FP on it!
> 
> On the other hand, I absolutely *LOVE* Journey into Imagination and have to ride it every trip - never mind that it's clearly made for kids, and I am (ostensibly) a grown woman...  I have Figment t-shirts and Figment magnets and Figment stuffies and...



I adore figment too.
In fact, he's the case on my cell phone & only a few special folks know who he is!


----------



## Uncranky Donald

After 3 decades of WDW I've never (deep breath)
-done a rope drop
-seen Fantasmic
-seen Beauty & the Beast/Lion King/Nemo show
-been to Tom Sawyer's Island (crazy!!!!) or I don't remember

Daytime parades are the bane of my Disney World existence, I cry when I enter the park the 1st day of arrival and upon leaving. And Captain EO was the only attraction to _always_ make my cry, it was my jam. Secrets revealed


----------



## melanielll

I don't like Belle - even a little bit.

Imagine the opening scene in the movie with her nose stuck in a cell phone.  The book makes it no better. She is obnoxious.  Plus - she belittles the townies for making a living.  Total snob. And she falls for the rich guy with a castle.  She's just ick.


----------



## Mouse Ear

Hold onto your hat's, folks...

Ellen's Energy Adventure is one of my favorite attractions. #StupidJudy


----------



## keahgirl8

Uncranky Donald said:


> After 3 decades of WDW I've never (deep breath)
> -done a rope drop
> -seen Fantasmic
> -seen Beauty & the Beast/Lion King/Nemo show
> -been to Tom Sawyer's Island (crazy!!!!) or I don't remember
> 
> Daytime parades are the bane of my Disney World existence, I cry when I enter the park the 1st day of arrival and upon leaving. And Captain EO was the only attraction to _always_ make my cry, it was my jam. Secrets revealed



I've never been to Tom Sawyer Island either!

Also, I cry too.


----------



## married2mm

Mouse Ear said:


> Hold onto your hat's, folks...
> 
> Ellen's Energy Adventure is one of my favorite attractions. #StupidJudy



Hotly cool
Cooly hot


----------



## Stacy's a freak

melanielll said:


> I don't like Belle - even a little bit.
> 
> Imagine the opening scene in the movie with her nose stuck in a cell phone.  The book makes it no better. She is obnoxious.  Plus - she belittles the townies for making a living.  Total snob. And she falls for the rich guy with a castle.  She's just ick.


Whoa!  I had never thought of it this way and you have made me look at it from a different angle.  I have always loved Belle and can definitely understand her wanting to experience "adventure in the great wide somewhere".  I have often felt the same way.  But I can definitely see why she could look snobbish and elitist when she doesn't understand how the people of that small provincial town could be at all happy.  Huh ...


----------



## Pirate Mickey

I ride ToT and RnR with all the gusto my kids expect... but I think I have gotten too old for these.  Last time I pretended to look through the RnR store when in fact I was just resting against a wall.


----------



## Pirate Mickey

melanielll said:


> I don't like Belle - even a little bit.
> 
> Imagine the opening scene in the movie with her nose stuck in a cell phone.  The book makes it no better. She is obnoxious.  Plus - she belittles the townies for making a living.  Total snob. And she falls for the rich guy with a castle.  She's just ick.



Wow...interesting perspective.  Can't disagree...however, I love the music!


----------



## Kirstie Harris

I absolutely hated The Matterhorn Bobsleds the one time I rode it and I enjoy rollercoasters! Just not that!


----------



## Stacy's a freak

We went all the way to DLR on our honeymoon (from the east coast) and didn't even ride the Matterhorn!  There was a bit of a wait both of our two days there and I decided to scrap it (hubs is not a giant Disney fan like me so I was probably trying to temper my enthusiasm).  So now we have to go back.  We didn't even see Toon Town but we rode California Screamin' and Indy several times each!  I'm a dummy.


----------



## mikedoyleblogger

Stacy's a freak said:


> We went all the way to DLR on our honeymoon (from the east coast) and didn't even ride the Matterhorn!  There was a bit of a wait both of our two days there and I decided to scrap it (hubs is not a giant Disney fan like me so I was probably trying to temper my enthusiasm).  So now we have to go back.  We didn't even see Toon Town but we rode California Screamin' and Indy several times each!  I'm a dummy.



That's a shame--there's a single rider line (or used to be)!


----------



## Diana or Di

[QUOTE="Snoggie, post: 56554807, member: 584832"

Peter Pan  has been my first ride every trip.
Mine too!!! I haven't been since the update but it looks like they did a fab job.

  I listen to Spotify/YouTube playlists of music played at the Disney parks--rides, resorts, Magical Express, ambient music, all of it.[/QUOTE]

Almost daily I love it as ambient noise when I'm working or cooking.


----------



## Abbiemay

DaisyDuck001 said:


> I enjoyed Maelstrom far more than Frozen Ever After.



I found this threat by searching Maelstrom because I was feeling nostalgic. Oh, what I would do to ride one more time!


----------



## Lynn57

1. I buy mystery pin packs as a souvenir when I'm in the parks but don't open them until months after my trip when I need a little piece of the magic.

2. I have an entire drawer full of shirts and hair bows that I only wear at Disney. 

3. I always watch "The Boys" on my flight down to WDW and "Waking Sleeping Beauty" on my flight home.  And I cry every time the Sherman Brother's discuss Walt's death. 

4. My ultimate dream is to work in the Affection Section at AKL, hanging out with the sheep and goats all day.


----------



## foodiddiedoo

I have always really hated the Main Street Electrical Parade except as a distraction for other people so I can ride a few rides.  Also, I really REALLY don't get everyone's obsession with Illuminations. To me it's been the same show since I was 12 and I really don't see why people still enjoy it 20 years later.  Why haven't they updated it?


----------



## married2mm

married2mm said:


> Hotly cool
> Cooly hot



So sad Ellen has gone


----------



## foodiddiedoo

married2mm said:


> So sad Ellen has gone


Me too!


----------



## grandmomhop

Rule breakers drive me insane!   Ex : letting kids walk on walls and pull on plants,  putting people in lines to meet up with towards the front,  etc.


----------



## bladiator

jasperess said:


> When people are shocked that we are going to Disney as a couple but don't have kids (we're in our low 30's), we tell them we're going to Disney BECAUSE we're a young couple without kids... and that's how we think we'd most enjoy it! Thus, it makes sense that Epcot is our favorite park.





jasperess said:


> Never seen Illuminations (fixing this Memorial Day weekend!)



Does. Not. Compute!


----------



## FutureDisneyEventPlanner

foodiddiedoo said:


> I have always really hated the Main Street Electrical Parade except as a distraction for other people so I can ride a few rides.  Also, I really REALLY don't get everyone's obsession with Illuminations. To me it's been the same show since I was 12 and I really don't see why people still enjoy it 20 years later.  Why haven't they updated it?


Illuminations is also not my favorite...i could go a couple years without seeing it and be okay! lol


----------



## keahgirl8

FutureDisneyEventPlanner said:


> Illuminations is also not my favorite...i could go a couple years without seeing it and be okay! lol



I've seen it once - on my very first trip.  Don't care if I see it again.


----------



## gypsy_at_heart

I don't like dole whips. I don't get the hype. Had it once when I was a kid and then tried it again as an adult - not my thing.

Also, I never ride sorin', it bores me. Maybe because we have a similar attraction in Vancouver that I've been on a bunch of times.


----------



## Clopin Au Chocolat

A couple of horrifying confessions:

1) I've only seen Frozen once, and I wasn't particularly fond of it 
2) I re-arrange my pin collection way too often.
3) Sometimes you just have to wear your Mickey ears at home, alone.


----------



## grandmomhop

bladiator said:


> Does. Not. Compute!


I'm 62 and an Annual Passholder     I love my solo Disney trips. I camp in the back of my truck at Fort Wilderness, go early,  stay late,  park hop, eat Mickey bars for breakfast and use single rider lines where available! Going with my grown daughter for four days in a couple months and can't wait. 
Enjoy your Magic!!


----------



## phinz

keahgirl8 said:


> I've seen it once - on my very first trip.  Don't care if I see it again.



I've accidentally watched it once because we went to Rose & Crown and they seated us in the prime viewing spot.


----------



## Lanie27

I can't stand Peter Pan. This attraction will never be worth to wait time. Also not a fan of SDMT. We rode it once and that was enough for forever. It's short and can't make up its mind if it's a coaster or a dark ride.


----------



## Clopin Au Chocolat

Lanie27 said:


> I can't stand Peter Pan. This attraction will never be worth to wait time. Also not a fan of SDMT. We rode it once and that was enough for forever. It's short and can't make up its mind if it's a coaster or a dark ride.



I'm really not a fan of Peter Pan's Flight either! But then again, I'm not a small child haha, so it may not be aimed at me!


----------



## sixfeetandi

I like to see Disney on Ice without children


----------



## mjmgsssp

I hated Finding Nemo, and no desire to see Finding Dory.  

I regret I wasted a FP on the Frozen ride on my last trip.

I've never ridden Dumbo.


----------



## nursejackie

I don't like dole whip.  I've tried it and it was just 'okay' and I really cannot see what all the fuss is about.  Don't shoot me down


----------



## keahgirl8

phinz said:


> I've accidentally watched it once because we went to Rose & Crown and they seated us in the prime viewing spot.



I actually ate fish and ships in the UK pavilion during it this year.  I couldn't see the water, but it was kind of cool to hear the music and see the lights in the pavilion.



Lanie27 said:


> I can't stand Peter Pan. This attraction will never be worth to wait time. Also not a fan of SDMT. We rode it once and that was enough for forever. It's short and can't make up its mind if it's a coaster or a dark ride.



I actually love the Peter Pan ride, but I don't really care about the movie.  Go figure.



mjmgsssp said:


> I hated Finding Nemo, and no desire to see Finding Dory.
> 
> I regret I wasted a FP on the Frozen ride on my last trip.
> 
> I've never ridden Dumbo.



I was well into my adulthood before I rode Dumbo.  I'm afraid of heights.



nursejackie said:


> I don't like dole whip.  I've tried it and it was just 'okay' and I really cannot see what all the fuss is about.  Don't shoot me down



I love Dole Whips, but it's not something I'd die without.  I get it, especially if you don't care about pineapple flavored things.


----------



## MagicKingdomDarling

I rode Test Track with my fiancé for the first time on our trip last March....and I really really didn't like it.  I've heard nothing but praise for this ride, but I do not understand the hype!  It was just boring and jerky, nothing really happened the whole time!  The outside speed test part was okay-ish, but it lasts maybe 10 seconds and then the rest of the ride doesn't do anything at all for me.  Tell me there's someone who agrees with me, I feel like the only one!


----------



## DISNEYSQUIRRELS

Mission Space - no thanks


----------



## phinz

MagicKingdomDarling said:


> I rode Test Track with my fiancé for the first time on our trip last March....and I really really didn't like it.  I've heard nothing but praise for this ride, but I do not understand the hype!  It was just boring and jerky, nothing really happened the whole time!  The outside speed test part was okay-ish, but it lasts maybe 10 seconds and then the rest of the ride doesn't do anything at all for me.  Tell me there's someone who agrees with me, I feel like the only one!


The old one, with its banter and humor, was infinitely better. The new one is just an ad for GM and Tron.


----------



## melanielll

phinz said:


> The old one, with its banter and humor, was infinitely better. The new one is just an ad for GM and Tron.



This times 100.  The remake is imagineering at its absolute worst.  Take a great, fun ride.  Shut is down for months.  Spend millions.  Make it boring.  

It was our favorite ride at Epcot.  Now we skip it.


----------



## ilovevacation

My heart races when it's nearly my turn to meet a character and the excitement in my photos is completely authentic,  yes I'm totally that person


----------



## DMotown

Don't like Test Track since it was revamped. Don't tell my friend, she is in charge of it at GM. Much prefer the original version of it.


----------



## Lanie27

This last trip to Disney my sister and I did the Frozen sing along five times.


----------



## YawningDodo

MagicKingdomDarling said:


> I rode Test Track with my fiancé for the first time on our trip last March....and I really really didn't like it.  I've heard nothing but praise for this ride, but I do not understand the hype!  It was just boring and jerky, nothing really happened the whole time!  The outside speed test part was okay-ish, but it lasts maybe 10 seconds and then the rest of the ride doesn't do anything at all for me.  Tell me there's someone who agrees with me, I feel like the only one!



Honestly...I didn't like it much before the re-imagining, either. It was a little better then, maybe, but mostly it was always light on narrative, it was always jerky, and the outside portion  was always the best part...and not especially thrilling at that. I will forever lament that my first visit to WDW came a month or two before TT opened, so I never got to experience World of Motion. Would much rather ride an old school pseudo-educational dark ride. I love those things. Frankly I think a lot of TT's problems stem from 1.) the ride track having to be crammed into a building not designed for it and 2.) being the test case for a ride system that they put to much, much better use in DCA.


----------



## Chris2116

My next disney trip is for a friends wedding and I am going solo without my kids.   I am looking forward to this trip so much which makes me feel shame.......


----------



## DaisyDuck001

I didn't like Flight of Passage at all. So, going forward there will be more FOP FPs available for the rest of you, as I'm done with that ride.


----------



## paradesintherain

DaisyDuck001 said:


> I didn't like Flight of Passage at all. So, going forward there will be more FOP FPs available for the rest of you, as I'm done with that ride.



Whoa, this blows my mind! What didn't you like about it? Did you like Na'vi River Journey?


----------



## DaisyDuck001

paradesintherain said:


> Whoa, this blows my mind! What didn't you like about it? Did you like Na'vi River Journey?


1) Didn't like that you have to put your stuff a few feet behind you.
2) Didn't like not being able to move freely.
3) I'm not into Avatar theming, so the scenes were meaningless to me.
4) Regarding Na'vi River Journey, I'm neutral, can take it or leave it.


----------



## JayBaileys

My wife and I are going in Feb. of 18 without our kids for a few days.  Did it last year and it was great, perfect little break for us.  Kids were not pleased when we told them we
were going without them last year, lol.


----------



## magical-me

Solo trips are better than group trips xD


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

My most shameful secret is I always buy 2 Dole Whip floats. At the same time. And I don't share.


----------



## ElyseInWonderland

My shameful secret is that I had my Bachelorette trip in WDW. It was the only place I wanted to go. And I brought my mom. And my BFF brought her mom. Me and my girls scored a suite in Bay Lake Tower & all bought park-hopper passes for 4 days. We're all in our 30's and had the time of our lives. We drank around the world, watched Wishes from the top of the Contemporary, hammed it up with the characters in the parades...it was a dream come true. My BFF coordinated the booking, fastpasses, and collecting $ from everyone. I put several thousand from my wedding budget toward the trip to make it affordable for everyone. I'd do it again in a second. My wedding was ONE day, but the time spent with my friends, sister, and mom was beyond value.


----------



## Spencer Wright

I am not a huge fan of MK.  Don't get me wrong, I love it, but get no sort of warm or fuzzy feeling when I see the castle; and is typically the least visited when I go (or at least pre studios being half shut down).

I LOVE Epcot and get that thrilling sensation walking into Epcot, and love listening to the Epcot theme music throughout the year.  I have tried MK music, and it does nothing for me whatsoever.


----------



## phinz

Spencer Wright said:


> I am not a huge fan of MK.  Don't get me wrong, I love it, but get no sort of warm or fuzzy feeling when I see the castle; and is typically the least visited when I go (or at least pre studios being half shut down).
> 
> I LOVE Epcot and get that thrilling sensation walking into Epcot, and love listening to the Epcot theme music throughout the year.  I have tried MK music, and it does nothing for me whatsoever.



You and I are two peas in a pod in that regard. The MK does nothing for me, but Epcot gets me all excited.


----------



## ElyseInWonderland

OK I have one more...please don't flame me!  

I think it was a mistake that Disney passed on the Harry Potter IP. I think it was also a mistake that they bought the Avatar IP. I haven't been to Pandora yet so I'll reserve my judgment on the new Land, but I'm not really a fan of Avatar in any respect; it boasted a huge budget and made a ton of money but the story was didactic and lame, the characters forgettable, and it generally left a bad taste in my mouth. Nothing but respect to the folks that enjoy this IP (and I know I'm REALLY in the minority) but to me it seems like a downer in a media company that built itself on uplifting themes and stories (or at least fun ones.) 

By contrast, I love what they've done with Star Wars!


----------



## Mattimation

ElyseInWonderland said:


> OK I have one more...please don't flame me!
> 
> I think it was a mistake that Disney passed on the Harry Potter IP. I think it was also a mistake that they bought the Avatar IP. I haven't been to Pandora yet so I'll reserve my judgment on the new Land, but I'm not really a fan of Avatar in any respect; it boasted a huge budget and made a ton of money but the story was didactic and lame, the characters forgettable, and it generally left a bad taste in my mouth. Nothing but respect to the folks that enjoy this IP (and I know I'm REALLY in the minority) but to me it seems like a downer in a media company that built itself on uplifting themes and stories (or at least fun ones.)
> 
> By contrast, I love what they've done with Star Wars!



To be fair, Disney did not buy the Avatar IP, they just licensed it. That means Disney has to pay Fox a lot of money every year just to keep Pandora open...which is why one of my shameful Disney secrets is that I totally agree, Avatarland in Disney World feels like a mistake. We visited Pandora over Labor Day, and while it's certainly an immersive experience and Flight of Passage is a fun ride (we didn't care to try the other one), we left still unsure of how it's supposed to fit in Disney World (or even Animal Kingdom) as a whole. Sure Disney needed a more immersive experience to better compete with Universal, but...they couldn't have come up with something better than Avatar? Unless Disney does actually buy Fox to make Avatar an in-house IP free from licensing fees, I still feel like Pandora will be re-themed in 15-20 years to something more timeless and universal.


----------



## phinz

Mattimation said:


> I still feel like Pandora will be re-themed in 15-20 years to something more timeless and universal.



Like Guardians of the Galaxy XVII?


----------



## com_op_2000

It has been over 2 years!
Time for a bump - there must be some new shameful secrets.


----------



## dvc at last !

com_op_2000 said:


> It has been over 2 years!
> Time for a bump - there must be some new shameful secrets.




Funny !


----------



## Nakkira

Secret 1: I did not enjoy my last trip as much as I had hoped (Stress and Depression mostly) and have still been too depressed to star my trip report.
Secret 2. I was not impressed with Toy Story Land


----------



## gypsy_at_heart

I have never actually watched Toy Story from start to finish. I’ve seen bits here and there, but never the whole movie. I have no idea why, it just has never has made me want to watch it. It seems odd since I’ve seen like every other Disney or Disney esque movie lol


----------



## jsmla

Shameful #1-I like to have an adult beverage or two before the rides

Shameful #2-I've come to realize that I just might prefer solo trips to those with my family.


----------



## goofyintoronto

jsmla said:


> Shameful #1-I like to have an adult beverage or two before the rides
> 
> Shameful #2-I've come to realize that I just might prefer solo trips to those with my family.


 I hear you. Esp #2! This is why i do my trips solo. Its awesome!


----------



## goofyintoronto

My shameful secret is that I HATE the pre-show to any ride. For example, the preshow to FoP, Soarin. Cant stand it!  I dont know why.


----------



## pillowbook

I don't really enjoy Pirates of the Caribbean. I understand thats it immersive, but what makes it work is what I can't stand. It's dark, grimy and wet. It makes me feel like I need a load of hand sanitizer after, which is definitely the point.


----------



## Cirlonde

goofyintoronto said:


> My shameful secret is that I HATE the pre-show to any ride. For example, the preshow to FoP, Soarin. Cant stand it!  I dont know why.



I'm usually okay with the pre-shows the first time through. But after that, it's just getting in the way of me getting to the ride!  Except for Haunted Mansion...LOVE me some Haunted Mansion pre-show.


----------



## ElyseInWonderland

I think Disney parks should be smoke (and vape) free. 
*runs away*


----------



## phinz

goofyintoronto said:


> My shameful secret is that I HATE the pre-show to any ride. For example, the preshow to FoP, Soarin. Cant stand it!  I dont know why.



I do too. If I get in line to ride a ride the last thing I want to do is crowd into a room with a bunch of other people who were behind me in line to watch a video. The only exception I'll give is Haunted Mansion because it's a major part of the experience, though I hate the cattle herding that happens once the doors open to the queue on HM.


----------



## goofyintoronto

Cirlonde said:


> I'm usually okay with the pre-shows the first time through. But after that, it's just getting in the way of me getting to the ride!  Except for Haunted Mansion...LOVE me some Haunted Mansion pre-show.


I agree, I love HM pre-show too! Its the only one I like!



phinz said:


> I do too. If I get in line to ride a ride the last thing I want to do is crowd into a room with a bunch of other people who were behind me in line to watch a video. The only exception I'll give is Haunted Mansion because it's a major part of the experience, though I hate the cattle herding that happens once the doors open to the queue on HM.


 Yes, totally agree. And I hate the cattle herding too. 

BTW I forgot to include Test Track in the list too. I have zero interest in making my own car.


----------



## charliebrown

Not quite a secret, but an unpopular opinion- Soarin is super lame, and Flight Of Passage isn't much better.


----------



## Back!Elbow!Shoulders!

I’ve never had a Dole Whip.


----------



## indoshakespeare

I enjoy Disneyland more than my kids do


----------



## Texans_loyal

I love going to DL high, it's a completely different experience. God bless medical marijuana.


----------



## absolutmey

My next solo trip is a secret, kind of.  I AM technically going to FL for a conference but the conference only lasts two business days.  I'm not staying at the conference hotel; I'm staying on site at WDW.  Flying in a day early and staying 3 additional days after  yep.

ETA: on the two conference days, I'm only in session until about 3 ... going to parks after


----------



## jlh512

absolutmey said:


> My next solo trip is a secret, kind of.  I AM technically going to FL for a conference but the conference only lasts two business days.  I'm not staying at the conference hotel; I'm staying on site at WDW.  Flying in a day early and staying 3 additional days after  yep.
> 
> ETA: on the two conference days, I'm only in session until about 3 ... going to parks after



LOL.  I just did the same thing.  I had a conference in St. Pete Beach so I rented a car and when the conference was over at 3:30 I drove over to the parks and then drove back.  Yes it was a hike, but worth it.  I got to see a lot of the Christmas things I have never been able to.  I also extended the trip by one day and did a solo trip.


----------



## phinz

jlh512 said:


> LOL.  I just did the same thing.  I had a conference in St. Pete Beach so I rented a car and when the conference was over at 3:30 I drove over to the parks and then drove back.  Yes it was a hike, but worth it.  I got to see a lot of the Christmas things I have never been able to.  I also extended the trip by one day and did a solo trip.



My wife is going to be going to Orlando to see friends from overseas in April. We will be in the Outer Banks the week before. Instead of dropping her off at the Raleigh airport on the way back to Tennessee I've "volunteered" to drive her to Orlando, stay at the Swan or Dolphin and "let" her take the car to go with her friends. The hardships we put up with for married life.


----------



## dcassetta

phinz said:


> My wife is going to be going to Orlando to see friends from overseas in April. We will be in the Outer Banks the week before. Instead of dropping her off at the Raleigh airport on the way back to Tennessee I've "volunteered" to drive her to Orlando, stay at the Swan or Dolphin and "let" her take the car to go with her friends. The hardships we put up with for married life.



It's so nice to hear about someone making such a sacrifice for their wife!  You are a saint!


----------



## Lexx1214

I can’t stand Dole Whips

I’ve never been on Space Mountain (and I love roller coasters)

I think MK is ok but not all it’s hyped up to be (I adore EP, AK and HS).  MK is always our first park to get it done with. Then we do EP, HS, resort day, EP again and save AK for last. We’ve been tempted to scrap the resort day and do an extra AK day but we honestly need a relax day in the middle.

And finally - I am not a fan of fireworks


----------



## com_op_2000

Lexx1214 said:


> ... We’ve been tempted to scrap the resort day and do an extra AK day but we honestly need a relax day in the middle.



What we do no longer the length of trip, go to parks for two days, take a day off, go to the parks for two days, take a day off, etc.  This way we do not need a vacation from our vacation.


----------



## SoloDisFan

My shameful secret..... I booked my second solo trip and haven't told the family yet!!!!


----------



## old lady

Dancing dirt at pleasure island.


----------



## JoJoGirl

I think Lilo is really annoying.  And the Lilo character at ‘Ohana is creepy and huuuuuge!

And I just booked my first solo trip too, and only my husband knows.  For all my past trips, someone has always come along (husband, kids, nieces & nephews, parents, etc.) and I really do LOVE that!  So many fun trips!  But this will be my 25th trip, and just this once I would like to try it solo and do just what I want.   So I’m not planning to tell anyone else until after I get back.  It feels very selfish and guilty, lol!


----------



## SoloDisFan

JoJoGirl said:


> I think Lilo is really annoying.  And the Lilo character at ‘Ohana is creepy and huuuuuge!
> 
> And I just booked my first solo trip too, and only my husband knows.  For all my past trips, someone has always come along (husband, kids, nieces & nephews, parents, etc.) and I really do LOVE that!  So many fun trips!  But this will be my 25th trip, and just this once I would like to try it solo and do just what I want.   So I’m not planning to tell anyone else until after I get back.  It feels very selfish and guilty, lol!


 I love the idea of not telling anyone until I get back!!!


----------



## lookame

-I don't like Hollywood Studios or Animal Kingdom. (We generally skip Animal Kingdom due to us being bored there) My husband and son love Hollywood Studios for Tower of Terror and that it's more Star Wars geared.

-I don't like Dole Whips but the orange version of Dole Whips (the orange crème soda one) is pretty tasty...it's just to much ice cream for me

-I hate sitting and watching the parades but that's mainly because of the people who surround the area....like ok...I may have not noticed youre intent to take up a good section of the area you can just let me know and I'll move you don't have to act like I'm a giant witch for not noticing you...you are like 15 feet away from the actual parade line...


----------



## Kyle4858

I like Universal's "Butter Beer" much, much more than I like Dole Whip 

 - Kyle


----------



## raddisneyfan

I don't know if I'd call it shameful, but really don't like Figment and am always annoyed when he figures prominently in any of the various Festival's merchandise. I know a lot of people love this character, but oh well, to each his own.


----------



## sunleigh

So many Disney movies I have not watched including dumbo and Bambi 
Just watched Up for the first time last weekend. 
I’ve got some catching up to do!  
Most people I know don’t know the love I have for Disney. And if they do they don’t understand it.


----------



## Scifidiner

I'm far more obsessed with going to WDW than anyone in my life knows.


----------



## jphcoffeeboy

I don't ever want to eat at California Grill again...2 bad trips in a row.

Illuminations is not worth the effort.

I run from all parades.


----------



## lilmissy7789

jphcoffeeboy said:


> I don't ever want to eat at California Grill again...2 bad trips in a row.
> 
> Illuminations is not worth the effort.
> 
> I run from all parades.



I’ve never been to Cali grill so I’m curious what went wrong for you??


----------



## Princessclab

Will not go back to California Grill either, bad service, food was mediocre, not worth the price at all.
I am not a Star Wars fan.
I consider Fantasyland stroller he**.


----------



## Raya

I don't get the Toy Story Midway Magic ride/thingy at Hollywood Studios. I've never been on it, but it seems like a carbon copy of the Space Ranger Spin in Tomorrowland which has always been a meh ride for me.

big one though.... I can't imagine bringing a baby/toddler/small child to Disney.


----------



## DisneyTravelers2008

1. I despise the "Frozen" movie.

2. I do not like the Epcot firework show at all. Even the New Years Eve versions  was lame to me.


----------



## FutureDisneyEventPlanner

Don't know if it's "shameful", but I really wish there would be "Adult's Only After Hours" nights...


----------



## com_op_2000

FutureDisneyEventPlanner said:


> Don't know if it's "shameful", but I really wish there would be "Adult's Only After Hours" nights...


For me:
Adult only time in the Parks
Adult only time at DS
Adult only Resort
Adult only DVC resort
Adult only DCL


----------



## jphcoffeeboy

lilmissy7789 said:


> I’ve never been to Cali grill so I’m curious what went wrong for you??



So, in two out of 3 trips to Cali Grille, I've had a sub-par experience. First trip was solo. It was excellent. I ate at the sushi bar before the remodel. Second trip, with my wife, before the remodel, served a warm $65 bottle of Fairy Tale bubbly, and the wood-fired stuff was gone from the menu because stuff was broken. Everyone has a bad night, so I thought, try again. The third time was an embarrassment. I went with my wife and her parents after the remodel. Service was less than great. I felt forgotten about. That I can forgive. However, the food was not good. My wife had some vegetable gnocchi dish that was beyond bad at ten bucks, let alone thirty. My veal chop was tough and overcooked. The whole place was "too big for its britches." We waited so long for the food I choked it down anyway. I don't mind students in the kitchen, but it was almost all students. It was like watching the keystone cops in the kitchen. The manager refunded our money (we did Tables in Wonderland for that trip), and invited us back and to speak with him personally on arrival. At this point, I don't really want to give it another try. Like anything, your mileage may vary.


----------



## keahgirl8

Raya said:


> I don't get the Toy Story Midway Magic ride/thingy at Hollywood Studios. I've never been on it, but it seems like a carbon copy of the Space Ranger Spin in Tomorrowland which has always been a meh ride for me.
> 
> big one though.... I can't imagine bringing a baby/toddler/small child to Disney.



It is better than Space Ranger Spin, but not worth standing in line forever.




DisneyTravelers2008 said:


> 1. I despise the "Frozen" movie.
> 
> 2. I do not like the Epcot firework show at all. Even the New Years Eve versions  was lame to me.



I don’t like Illuminations either.  I have literally seen it once after over 10 years of going.  I got bored and I don’t care if I see it again.


----------



## BostonEd

JoJoGirl said:


> I think Lilo is really annoying.  And the Lilo character at ‘Ohana is creepy and huuuuuge!!


Yeah, I get that about Lilo, but I'm more baffled by why people like Stitch. What is it about him/it? He's just gross. And "Lilo and Stitch" is easily one of the worst, if not the worst, "modern" Disney movies; no contest.



raddisneyfan said:


> I don't know if I'd call it shameful, but really don't like Figment and am always annoyed when he figures prominently in any of the various Festival's merchandise. I know a lot of people love this character, but oh well, to each his own.


Again, this is how I feel about Stitch. They sell Stitch stuff everywhere. He's a lame character from a lame movie!

EDIT: Just realized, for me, this is not remotely a "shameful secret". I will loudly proclaim this opinion any chance I get, to anyone willing to listen, and sometimes to people who arent'!!


----------



## phinz

Raya said:


> I don't get the Toy Story Midway Magic ride/thingy at Hollywood Studios. I've never been on it, but it seems like a carbon copy of the Space Ranger Spin in Tomorrowland which has always been a meh ride for me.



It's actually completely different, but I like it less. It's a video game that you ride.


----------



## DisneyTravelers2008

Oh...and I dont have any clue who Figment is and what movie or story he / she is from,,,???


----------



## jec6613

DisneyTravelers2008 said:


> Oh...and I dont have any clue who Figment is and what movie or story he / she is from,,,???


Figment is from the original Journey Into Imagination ride, an early EPCOT attraction.  Not from any other movie or story, but because there were no mainstream characters in early EPCOT, him and Dream Finder from the ride were frequently seen.

Not sure it's a shameful secret, but my favorite thing I've ever done is take my now wife to a character meet and greet.  Mostly because ahead of us were two groups: a teenage boy whose mother clearly was wondering what the heck they were doing in a character line, and a 90-ish year old English gentlemen being pushed in a wheelchair by his pensioner son getting a copy of Alice in Wonderland signed.  Yeah, that was cool.

I suppose my actual shameful secret is that, aside from Frozen on a plane, I haven't seen any of the recent WDFA films, basically any since Hunchback.  I'm still missing a couple of the WWII era films from my collection as well - hard buggers to get ahold of.


----------



## ElyseInWonderland

1. The "Finding Nemo" musical at AK >>> "Festival of the Lion King", all day long. 

2. 'Rivers of Light' was "Meh" at best when they had the live performers. Now it's just straight-up uninspiring, with zero storyline/theming tying it together & THE MOST UNCOMFORTABLE seating of any show anywhere in WDW. I understand AK wanting a nighttime show, but every time I've watched it there's been a fountain malfunctioning, water screens not working, or a float that stops working halfway through the show. IMO, they need to go back to the drawing board on nighttime entertainment in AK.


----------



## Lumpy1106

Please don't judge, but I have two;

I once waited 2 hours to ride Rocket Rods
I rode Superstar Limo when DCA first opened
Not sure which was more embarassing.  Man that felt good to get that out.


----------



## bwvBound

Lumpy1106 said:


> Please don't judge, but I have two;
> 
> I once waited 2 hours to ride Rocket Rods
> I rode Superstar Limo when DCA first opened
> Not sure which was more embarassing.  Man that felt good to get that out.


Awwww.  I've done both of these, also.


----------



## bwvBound

ElyseInWonderland said:


> 2. 'Rivers of Light' was "Meh" at best when they had the live performers. Now it's just straight-up uninspiring, with zero storyline/theming tying it together & THE MOST UNCOMFORTABLE seating of any show anywhere in WDW. I understand AK wanting a nighttime show, but every time I've watched it there's been a fountain malfunctioning, water screens not working, or a float that stops working halfway through the show. *IMO, they need to go back to the drawing board on nighttime entertainment in AK.*


Agreed!  We just sat through it Sunday night and left asking, "It is certainly different than the start (when it had live performers) ... but it hasn't improved. No story, underwhelming musical score, ...."  Meh.


----------



## phinz

bwvBound said:


> Agreed!  We just sat through it Sunday night and left asking, "It is certainly different than the start (when it had live performers) ... but it hasn't improved. No story, underwhelming musical score, ...."  Meh.



We saw it for the first time in January (we did the Tiffins meal + show deal) and afterwards walked away going, "And we wasted our time why?" Completely underwhelming.


----------



## keahgirl8

BostonEd said:


> Yeah, I get that about Lilo, but I'm more baffled by why people like Stitch. What is it about him/it? He's just gross. And "Lilo and Stitch" is easily one of the worst, if not the worst, "modern" Disney movies; no contest.
> 
> 
> Again, this is how I feel about Stitch. They sell Stitch stuff everywhere. He's a lame character from a lame movie!
> 
> EDIT: Just realized, for me, this is not remotely a "shameful secret". I will loudly proclaim this opinion any chance I get, to anyone willing to listen, and sometimes to people who arent'!!



I totally agree about Stitch and Figment!  I actually did like the Lilo and Stitch movie, but I have no desire for any merch.



jec6613 said:


> Figment is from the original Journey Into Imagination ride, an early EPCOT attraction.  Not from any other movie or story, but because there were no mainstream characters in early EPCOT, him and Dream Finder from the ride were frequently seen.
> 
> Not sure it's a shameful secret, but my favorite thing I've ever done is take my now wife to a character meet and greet.  Mostly because ahead of us were two groups: a teenage boy whose mother clearly was wondering what the heck they were doing in a character line, and a 90-ish year old English gentlemen being pushed in a wheelchair by his pensioner son getting a copy of Alice in Wonderland signed.  Yeah, that was cool.
> 
> I suppose my actual shameful secret is that, aside from Frozen on a plane, I haven't seen any of the recent WDFA films, basically any since Hunchback.  I'm still missing a couple of the WWII era films from my collection as well - hard buggers to get ahold of.



There is nothing shameful about going to a meet and greet as an adult.  I doubt anyone was looking at you wondering anything.  



ElyseInWonderland said:


> 1. The "Finding Nemo" musical at AK >>> "Festival of the Lion King", all day long.
> 
> 2. 'Rivers of Light' was "Meh" at best when they had the live performers. Now it's just straight-up uninspiring, with zero storyline/theming tying it together & THE MOST UNCOMFORTABLE seating of any show anywhere in WDW. I understand AK wanting a nighttime show, but every time I've watched it there's been a fountain malfunctioning, water screens not working, or a float that stops working halfway through the show. IMO, they need to go back to the drawing board on nighttime entertainment in AK.



I still haven’t seen Rivers of Light.  I’ve read so many bad reviews and I just haven’t taken the time to sit there for it.


----------



## BostonEd

FutureDisneyEventPlanner said:


> Don't know if it's "shameful", but I really wish there would be "Adult's Only After Hours" nights...


Well, you can always do this:
https://www.bostonglobe.com/metro/2...algia-night/06HV46c3vEzbrMVEWziy3L/story.html


----------



## GoofyCoaster

I fib to coworkers and casual friends about the frequency of our Disney park vacations and cruises so it seems less often.  Some of these people save for years to afford one trip, and would love to go again but cannot afford to do so. It feels insensitive to mention we are going AGAIN.  And others would think we’re just plain crazy to go multiple times a year. 
When asked where we’re going for vacation, I’m vague. Our upcoming DL trip is “visiting California”.


----------



## Breezy2

1. Sourcerers of the Magic Kingdom!
2. Camping at Ft Wilderness every chance we get.
3. YUCK - Dole Whip - horrible chemical/preservative taste.  Threw it away. Think it must be like Cilantro tastes soapy to some people. It was the worst thing I ever attemted to eat. 
4. Still waiting for some "Disney Love for Adults" by opening up "21 and over" sports bar and grill - NO KIDS!


----------



## MalkaR

GoofyCoaster said:


> I fib to coworkers and casual friends about the frequency of our Disney park vacations and cruises so it seems less often.  Some of these people save for years to afford one trip, and would love to go again but cannot afford to do so. It feels insensitive to mention we are going AGAIN.  And others would think we’re just plain crazy to go multiple times a year.
> When asked where we’re going for vacation, I’m vague. Our upcoming DL trip is “visiting California”.


I feel a little weird about my kids telling their teachers about our trips, we do one a year, but then I found out that these teachers are taking their own expensive vacations, so... oh well.


----------



## Cirlonde

GoofyCoaster said:


> I fib to coworkers and casual friends about the frequency of our Disney park vacations and cruises so it seems less often.  Some of these people save for years to afford one trip, and would love to go again but cannot afford to do so. It feels insensitive to mention we are going AGAIN.  And others would think we’re just plain crazy to go multiple times a year.
> When asked where we’re going for vacation, I’m vague. Our upcoming DL trip is “visiting California”.



Oh gosh, my husband and I do this too! I usually try not to even bring up that I'm taking time off and if I get cornered, I'll say we're doing a "staycation" or going to visit family.  I get so tired of everyone assuming that a Disney trip means MEGA EXPENSIVE!  It's only the two of us, and we watch for deals/rent points.  Plus we live well below our means in most other areas of our lives, so that we can afford our trips.  But no one wants to take the time to listen/understand that, and I shouldn't have to justify how we spend our money anyway!!  I don't make them justify their Starbucks, haha!


----------



## Frankie Nova

I did a site tour (New TA) and thought the Poly room we went to was the worse one I had seen the whole week of my Disney education training. Orange drab and felt almost dirty.
And will someone please tell me how to get rid of my ticker already did this trip ...thanks


----------



## foodiddiedoo

Frankie Nova said:


> I did a site tour (New TA) and thought the Poly room we went to was the worse one I had seen the whole week of my Disney education training. Orange drab and felt almost dirty.
> And will someone please tell me how to get rid of my ticker already did this trip ...thanks


Edit your signature and just delete everything in it.


----------



## Frankie Nova

foodiddiedoo said:


> Edit your signature and just delete everything in it.


Thank you


----------



## Frankie Nova

Frankie Nova said:


> Thank you


thought I did that before
but thanks again


----------



## TikiTaylor

Dole whip is really gross. Reminds me of what I can only imagine eating foam tastes like.

A lot of the restaurants on site are not good, even though they're fan favorites. Looking at you, Boma.


----------



## Moliphino

Raya said:


> I don't get the Toy Story Midway Magic ride/thingy at Hollywood Studios. I've never been on it, but it seems like a carbon copy of the Space Ranger Spin in Tomorrowland which has always been a meh ride for me.



It's much better than Space Ranger Spin. You can actually see what you're doing.


----------



## Schneewittchen37

I've been to WDW more than a dozen times, but I've only been to Hollywood Studios once (this past November).


----------



## MouseMamaToMany

If I could eat Dole Whip floats and ride the Peoplemover on repeat all day, I’d totally do it.


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Not interested in Star Wars land or Star Wars anything.


----------



## mdsouth

nursejackie said:


> I don't like dole whip.  I've tried it and it was just 'okay' and I really cannot see what all the fuss is about.  Don't shoot me down





SoloDisFan said:


> My shameful secret..... I booked my second solo trip and haven't told the family yet!!!!


  I would love to book a solo trip!



JoJoGirl said:


> I think Lilo is really annoying.  And the Lilo character at ‘Ohana is creepy and huuuuuge!
> 
> And I just booked my first solo trip too, and only my husband knows.  For all my past trips, someone has always come along (husband, kids, nieces & nephews, parents, etc.) and I really do LOVE that!  So many fun trips!  But this will be my 25th trip, and just this once I would like to try it solo and do just what I want.   So I’m not planning to tell anyone else until after I get back.  It feels very selfish and guilty, lol!



Sounds fun!  Enjoy your trip!



Scifidiner said:


> I'm far more obsessed with going to WDW than anyone in my life knows.


 THIS!!!
This is me!


----------



## Fierce Fairy

Please don’t say anything but....

I like Disney better without my kids.

I mean I love seeing their  faces but the  3 trips my husband and myself went alone were MY most memorable.

My oldest three are adults and my youngest is 12 and
I have grandkids now so I will be taking them. But OHHH I love my adults only trips.


----------



## MarkinNM

Have never seen 1 second of any of the Cars movies.....


----------



## eco-muse

I loathe tinkerbell.
I think The Lion King is extremely overrated. (Watch _African Cats_, instead.)
Star Wars bores me.
#NoShame


----------



## Zozobear

I don’t care for the new projection shows the do on the castle.  I can’t tell what the heck I’m even looking at and it distracts me from the fireworks. I appreciate that the technological is cool and I pretend to enjoy it but I really don’t.  I miss Wishes.


----------



## Rowlf the Dog

- I hate IASW - only ride it a second time because of my mom after the first time 22 years ago (at DLP). 

- During my first stay, I was dissatisfied with Epcot but now I know why: I really don't like Future World in Epcot.

- Every time I see Fantasmic I go completely wild when I see Meeko on the steamboat in the end. 
- 3 weeks ago I (30+) cried for joy and huged strange castmembers after they let me excort Meeko to the danceparty and make photos of the two of us walking together (Waited for a photo with him for 24 years).


----------



## tguz

I make sure I ride the Dumbo ride every trip to Disney World.


----------



## OfCourseTheresAlwaysMyWay

I am obsessed with Disney World, but I find the idea of getting married there kind of pathetic.

I have never, ever understood the appeal of parades and avoid the ones at Disney at all costs. 

I once bought 3 Matterhorn macaroons one “for now,” one “for the plane home,” and one “for the next day” and they didn’t even last long enough for “security at the airport.”


----------



## jphilhower

My shameful Disney secret that I would rather got to WDW than visit my family and I'm 63.

I'm such a Disney freak my wife won't let me talk to anyone i see wearing a disny shirt

If I find out friends are going I want to plan their trip.


----------



## Beprepared

I cried the first time I saw the Frozen show in Hollywood Studios.

I don't watch the night shows.  That's my favorite time to go on rides.

I truly love and cherish going to the parks with my kids, but I'm sort of looking forward to when they are in college and I can go all by myself in the middle of September.


----------



## sptfr97

Fierce Fairy said:


> Please don’t say anything but....
> 
> I like Disney better without my kids.
> 
> I mean I love seeing their  faces but the  3 trips my husband and myself went alone were MY most memorable.
> 
> My oldest three are adults and my youngest is 12 and
> I have grandkids now so I will be taking them. But OHHH I love my adults only trips.



Girl, YES!!! I don't have kids, and while I love my nieces more than life itself, I LIVE for those adults only trips!!  Especially when I know we're going to Epcot for Food and Wine...


----------



## Matt'sMom

I have to admit, I enjoy 'Adult Only' Disney trips better also.  Not that trips with kids weren't fun -- but when everyone is an Adult it's just a very different vibe, everything feels more relaxed and casual, and there are way less 'meltdowns'.

My other shameful secret is that I have never ridden Splash Mountain.  I was finally gonna try it on our last trip, and wouldn't you know it was down for a refurb.


----------



## PirateJessi

I can't stand Anna/Frozen, and I only like Elsa because of Idina Menzel.  I can't stand the original Snow White's singing voice.  I don't understand why they keep making Toy Story movies, they got sickening after the first two (same with Cars).


----------



## PirateJessi

ALSO:
* I couldn't stand the Figment ride
* I'm not much for Tinkerbell


----------



## choirbird

I didn't love Illuminations or Hoop Dee Doo.
Citrus Swirl > Dole Whip.
I don't like DHS (other than TSL and Star Tours)


----------



## Justplainchy

HEA made me cry. Twice. 
Fantasmic makes me a little misty. 
I don't get the hype for TSMM. I rode it once, but...eh? 
I also don't get the hype for PP or SDMT. I'll ride them both if I can pick up a FP, but won't wait for either. 
Until my last trip I'd never RD'd Magic Kingdom 
I actually really miss Stitch's Great Escape.


----------



## JLCDisMom

Here's mine:
- Space Mountain and Haunted Mansion are not my rides. I can appreciate the detail in HM but I don't like it. And I just don't think SM is a good ride.

- The worst part of WDW is not the cost, the commercialism, the heat or the crowds; it's rude people. I've never been around more rude people than at Disney. I hate to admit it because I feel like it shouldn't be true.

- I'm trying to phrase this without being too divisive... I really liked HOP. It's really impressive, yet a certain... part... ruins the message of show to me. It feels out of place. Like... painfully out of place.

- On my last trip (with my mom and sister, who had never been) we had so many ride malfunctions, but I didn't acknowledge them because I didn't want to taint their perception of WDW. ( Splash x2, Haunted, Under the Sea, TSM, IASW, McQueen's Racing Academy. Slinky was down for a long time, though we didn't ride it... Splash and LMRA were undeniable, but the other ones I just pretended like it was normal)

- We were eating at 1900 PF at our first table service / character meal ever, on the first day of our latest trip and a kid barfed all over the floor of the restaurant. The vomit stayed on the carpet for a long time. The parents just ignored that it happened (see point 2 on my list). I was the one that went to a manager. I lost my appetite and it ruined the meal for me (obviously) but I never told my family because I didn't want to ruin it for everyone else. (They couldn't see it from their side of the table)

I guess a few of those aren't shameful, but they are secrets to me and I'm keeping them!

I've been enjoying your responses! I do love parades, fireworks, Dole Whips, the classic and retro rides, rope dropping, resort buses but I can see that those wouldn't be everyone's cup of tea.


----------



## krd315

I like Disney World more than my kids and grandkids (teens). They like it but I love it! I am celebrating my 60th Birthday there in October and friends don't understand.  I would love to do a solo trip! Someday lol.


----------



## choirbird

JLCDisMom said:


> - I'm trying to phrase this without being too divisive... I really liked HOP. It's really impressive, yet a certain... part... ruins the message of show to me. It feels out of place. Like... painfully out of place.


 HOP?


----------



## JLCDisMom

choirbird said:


> HOP?


Sorry, Hall of Presidents


----------



## choirbird

JLCDisMom said:


> Sorry, Hall of Presidents



Ohhhhhh I had not heard that acronym before! I haven’t made the time to see this show either...


----------



## BostonEd

I have absolutely zero interest in DL Paris, Tokyo, Shanghai, wherever. If I travel to one of those places, going to a Disney park would be the last thing on my list.


----------



## Disney Frenhines

I want to go to HoP and shout 'Fake News' when Trump's mannequin stands up.


----------



## Alicefan

I've never had one food suggestion from the DIS boards turn out to actually taste good and I'm convinced that the majority of the population must have baby mouth or have lived in rural areas where mall food is considered cuisine. lol  Sorry but it's true.


----------



## James L-P

It’s not really that shameful cause I’m sure I am not the only one but I will hoard every single free thing available (Disney branded or not) that I can bring home with me from a Disney hotel room... the pen, notepads, all the toiletries, even the laundry plastic bag and coffee maker packs!


----------



## TaydleDee

I've never had Dole Whip

I have not nor have any interest in riding Soarin'

I think the live action Jungle Book was better than the animated version


----------



## IzzyBelle

Space Mountain makes me cry.


----------



## tinkgrumpy

I too hate Stitch.
Had the worst steak of my life at Yachtsman's Steak House, will never be back.
My family of 5 ride the monorail every trip and recite the "please stand clear of the doors" speech, out loud, with the announcement, and then laugh hysterically at whomever messes up the Spanish portion.  I humbly ask your forgiveness if you ever ride with us.


----------



## andrniki

I like to read people's questions on the Disney Mom's Panel as a quiz to see if I know all the answers.


----------



## Alicefan

TaydleDee said:


> I've never had Dole Whip



You're not missing anything! Literally, JUST pineapple, sour tasting soft serve. I was expecting some sort of flavor that was unique and I sat there wondering if I had ordered wrong. Nope....sour soft serve is what everyone is raving about.  Totally wasted my money and had a few bites, tried to like it, tossed it out all pissed off.


----------



## Alicefan

tinkgrumpy said:


> I too hate Stitch.
> 
> 
> I hate Stitch too. While watching the movie, he was so bad that by the time he turned good I didn't care.
> 
> My family of 5 ride the monorail every trip and recite the "please stand clear of the doors" speech, out loud, with the announcement, and then laugh hysterically at whomever messes up the Spanish portion.  I humbly ask your forgiveness if you ever ride with us.



I would be right there with ya. lol


----------



## rpfennig

After watching my dad's struggle with dementia before he passed away I take a bit more time to cement memories when I'm at Disney World in the hope that they will become concrete enough that if in the future I find myself stuck in the past... it's the Disney version.

It probably doesn't work that way but if I end up in a care home and my biggest complaints are the wait times and that they are out of Mickey waffles... I'll call it a win.


----------



## TJ Teru

Never seen any of the Toy Story movies, and have no desire to, but love TSMM and SDD!

Don't understand meeting characters at all.  Didn't get it when I was a kid, don't now.  Seeing them walking around in the park is cool, though, especially when they are the correct size – Kevin from Up comes to mind.

Still think Darkwing Duck was, by far, the best part of the Disney Afternoon!


----------



## cjbcam

I hate Space Mountain! My kids love it but I find it really jerky and it makes me want to vomit. Over Easter I went on it 6 times (over the 8 days we were there) I don’t want my family to feel bad and not go on it so I suck it up. 

I cry when I look at the pictures from our Disney trips.


----------



## andrniki

I love the characters even more than my kids.  My family knows that if I go running, it's because I've spotted a character!  But I won't get my picture with the characters; that's what my kids are for


----------



## Disxuni

- This has already been said, but as many times as I've been to WDW and while I've been curious, I still have never took the time to try the dole whip.
(However, it seems that according to some people on this thread it's either amazing, or it's horrible anyway, maybe someday I'll figure it out how I feel)
- Never been on Dumbo, or the Flying Carpets.
- I actually like IASW (appreciate it for the Sherman Brothers being the writers of the song and Mary Blair for her art work).
- This year was the first time I really took pictures with a lot of characters and watched a parade for the first time and it was only, because my friend wanted to watch to (do not spend time taking pictures with characters, or watch parades).

I'm sure I can think of plenty more, but here is the most controversial and my defense...
_I actually like "Redd"._ 

I am disappointed in the original "redhead" being removed from Pirates, as I'm a fan of the ride and it's history (I'm a huge Disney history buff and I only really collect Disney vintage items). That piece of history is now in Walt Disney Archives and it's sad to see that once again, as X Atencio originally put it, that it's being turned into "the Boy Scouts of the Caribbean". However, I do like the idea of Redd existing, as I think it's cool to showcase a woman being in that position of power (though I think the dialogue could have been worked better) and, believe it, or not, while there were very few female pirates, there were. And even if that wasn't a fact, it's cool to see a woman partying with the rest of the boys.


----------



## Alicefan

I don't ever take any pictures in the parks. I rarely take pictures anywhere because I know that if I want to see a picture of something, more than likely, someone else has a better picture with a better camera on the internet somewhere.  I did take pictures my first few visits, then I started to question exactly how many pictures of the castle and ToT one could need.  Besides, it's not the same with digital pictures. There's something to be said for the excitement of having film developed and getting to see how they turned out. I've lost the drive to bother lol.


----------



## hertamaniac

Though you can't do it now due to the recent overpass, there was a time when you could park for free at MK.


----------



## DisLiss

I have never watched a parade in MK!!!


----------



## dizneefan13

For me, the only good thing about the fireworks is some of the ride queues are shorter. I can't stand packing in like sardines to look up with people's phones and kids on shoulders blocking the view. No way will I pay the big bucks for a dessert party.
I never watch the fireworks and only watch a parade once, except for Paint the Night and the Electrical parade. So no parades right now either.


----------



## Minniedoc

I actually go the parks a lot of times (AP holder benefit!) and do not ride anything, or maybe just one thing. Just walk around soaking it all up. Have a snack. Watch a show. Love being there.


----------



## BostonEd

hertamaniac said:


> Though you can't do it now due to the recent overpass, there was a time when you could park for free at MK.


I don't want to give it away in case we're talking about different things, but... are you talking about how you could "loop around" to get in there? So recent construction has changed that? I last did it in the fall of 2016.


----------



## BeyondNeverland

indians3452 said:


> I dont tell my guy friends I'm a disney fanatic. I just feel weird about it. God I love disney though.


No shame in it bro!


----------



## BeyondNeverland

Jamie77 said:


> I've never seen Fantasia.


Neither have I


----------



## Imaginette

I miss the Alien Encounter ride... it was amazing!
The life and death of Alien Encounter


----------



## HCL

I love Animal Kingdom, but hate new DHS
I cried when the great movie ride closed
I always want to take pictures with characters but I feel like a weirdo so I don't.
My favorite ride is Jungle Cruise
I miss the 90s-early 00s Innoventions when it was two big sections. Like a lot.
I miss the boring noway movie from the old ride.
I don't like space mountain.


----------



## KorelaFae

I actually liked Stitch's Great Escape, even if the ride was complete trash  It was super nostalgic for me.

Also, aside from Fantasmic, I don't like the fireworks. Cool backdrop on some rides, but I don't really care for them


----------



## Unvoiced_Apollo

HCL said:


> I always want to take pictures with characters but I feel like a weirdo so I don't.



Embrace the inner weirdo & be a kid again.  Plenty of adults do it.  I'm incredibly awkward with characters but it's still a ton of fun.  I even did autographs on my last trip (but made my own little book with a pocket journal & created a cover using a photo of the "Bon Voyage" journal from Trattoria Al Forno

My dark secret:  if waiting in line for characters I can get impatient with those in front if it feels like they're taking forever.  That said I definitely don't fault any for making sure they get lasting memories.


----------



## kbwright

I despise 85% of the Disney Princesses, don't need a man to rescue you, do it yourself lol.  I didn't like them as a little girl, don't like them as a middle aged woman lol.  Husband finds it amusing how much I dislike them.  Probably a good thing we don't have kids lol  Thankfully they have started to change that trend in recent years with stronger characters.

I hate parades, never watch them.   Same with most shows.  

Do not like Illuminations, cannot wait for it to go away and hopefully get replaced with something better.


----------



## Miss_Pounce

Imaginette said:


> I miss the Alien Encounter ride... it was amazing!
> The life and death of Alien Encounter
> 
> View attachment 408421


This is one of my only Disney Memories I have! Haven't been since 1997 lol I am also terrified of aliens now. I was 7 at the time. My other Disney Memory is getting burnt with a cigarette in line by a guy smoking, was classic kid messing around and adult just not paying attention. Ouch!


----------



## Unvoiced_Apollo

kbwright said:


> I despise 85% of the Disney Princesses, don't need a man to rescue you, do it yourself lol.  I didn't like them as a little girl, don't like them as a middle aged woman lol.  Husband finds it amusing how much I dislike them.  Probably a good thing we don't have kids lol  Thankfully they have started to change that trend in recent years with stronger characters.



Thank you for inspiring another shameful secret: I will fight (as in have an energetic discussion) about anyone that disparages the princesses, save for Aurora & Snow. 

  I would go point by point how each of them (including Cinderella-animated version) didn't necessarily need a man and that such a position is a rather glib interpretation of their stories.


----------



## kbwright

Unvoiced_Apollo said:


> Thank you for inspiring another shameful secret: I will fight (as in have an energetic discussion) about anyone that disparages the princesses, save for Aurora & Snow.
> 
> I would go point by point how each of them (including Cinderella-animated version) didn't necessarily need a man and that such a position is a rather glib interpretation of their stories.


I wouldn't describe it as glib (as least not my dislike), because I get that it is a product of its time for the telling of the story.  I don't think it ever was even a thought, surely not in the original source material, ( the original Little Mermaid - yikes  ) or to the screenwriters, that these characters don't need a prince for arm candy/rescue duty.  I am glad that they are starting to have characters now that have more depth.  That being said, it just leaves more Princess merch out there for Team Princess   !!  And seeing a little one feel like a princess at Disney is part of what makes Disney, Disney.   (though I feel bad for them in August in those dresses !!)


----------



## Unvoiced_Apollo

kbwright said:


> I wouldn't describe it as glib (as least not my dislike), because I get that it is a product of its time for the telling of the story.  I don't think it ever was even a thought, surely not in the original source material, ( the original Little Mermaid - yikes  ) or to the screenwriters, that these characters don't need a prince for arm candy/rescue duty.  I am glad that they are starting to have characters now that have more depth.  That being said, it just leaves more Princess merch out there for Team Princess   !!  And seeing a little one feel like a princess at Disney is part of what makes Disney, Disney.   (though I feel bad for them in August in those dresses !!)



Maybe glib was too harsh a term but that said, my points don't actually rely on the "products of the times" argument.  They're arguments that utilize modern values of the woman fighting for her happy ending.  But let's not get into that now & derail the thread.


----------



## Victoriasponge

I spend more time thinking about the food and planning my ADRs than anything else.

I get ridiculously excited about the food I'm going to eat. I spend the months (months!*) leading up to my Disney holiday looking at photos, reading menus, day dreaming about all the lovely food I'm going to eat. I don't just mean the fancy stuff either, but even the big pink iced doughnuts they have in the kiosks and the cupcakes...oh, all the wonderful cupcakes!!!! 

Going in December this year and I can't wait 

* I lied, I think about it from the minute I book, which is usually at least a year in advance...I think I have a problem


----------



## HCL

Miss_Pounce said:


> This is one of my only Disney Memories I have! Haven't been since 1997 lol I am also terrified of aliens now. I was 7 at the time. My other Disney Memory is getting burnt with a cigarette in line by a guy smoking, was classic kid messing around and adult just not paying attention. Ouch!


Same age, same year for the trip. I went in december, had the same issue but it was the honey I shrunk the audience snake that scared me. I've been back many times though.


----------



## Chrisvee

I love planning the meals too. My secret is sometimes I go and never visit a park.


----------



## Unvoiced_Apollo

Victoriasponge said:


> I spend more time thinking about the food and planning my ADRs than anything else.
> 
> I get ridiculously excited about the food I'm going to eat. I spend the months (months!*) leading up to my Disney holiday looking at photos, reading menus, day dreaming about all the lovely food I'm going to eat. I don't just mean the fancy stuff either, but even the big pink iced doughnuts they have in the kiosks and the cupcakes...oh, all the wonderful cupcakes!!!!
> 
> Going in December this year and I can't wait
> 
> * I lied, I think about it from the minute I book, which is usually at least a year in advance...I think I have a problem



I'm going in December too.  Made my ADRs 180 days on the dot.  Another shameful secret is I've never had the cupcakes beyond what the serve at the Happily Ever After Dessert Party.


----------



## phinz

I'm low key angry/annoyed that three of the four bands playing Eat to the Beat during my September solo trip are evangelical Christian performers. The other performers during other F&W weeks sound great (and many are from my teenaged years) but I'm not a Christian and would have preferred something secular that would appeal to everybody.


----------



## SoloDWGuy

I've been to Disneyland more than Disney World (But I used to live on the West coast).
Not the biggest fan of the PeopleMover.
I'm kind of over churros.
I start planning my next Disney trip while I'm on my current Disney trip. 
I have a Tinkerbell tattoo, that due to its location, I cannot post in this forum.


----------



## Ghostofkrystenpast

I didn't go on haunted mansion with my eyes open until I was in my 20s...


----------



## AliceNDinah

Hated Flight of Passage, but liked the Na'vi River ride.


----------



## Thattommyguy

Stacy's a freak said:


> I have never seen DUMBO!
> 
> Anyone else?


 My first trip to the parks in next September. I actully like Black Cauldron. I don't plan to see hall of Presidents on my trip cause I'm trying to get away from the real world, and that includes politics.


----------



## Suprize2017

It's weird how much I've enjoyed reading everyone's responses! I love, love, love Disney World, yet there are some things . . .

1.  Dole Whips - never had one, have no interest in one, can't understand the hype. I loved reading all the responses from people that felt the same. I was actually trying to talk myself into trying one on our next trip. I was starting to think there was something wrong with me for having no interest. Now I feel better about my lack of interest! Lol!

2.  I have no desire to watch any of the night time shows or any of the parades. I get excited about both events, but only because it means the wait times for rides go down!

3.  I enjoy SDMT but don't understand the hype around it. Same with Frozen. We finally rode it on our last trip. It was nice, but I will never again waste my precious park time waiting in line, nor will I use a FP on it. I'm fine if that means I don't ride it again.

4.  I don't really enjoy Epcot. My husband and I are going on an adults only trip in a few months and because we won't have the kids, we are skipping that park. As funny as this is, our kids are the ones that love Epcot and that's the only reason we keep going. Neither of us really care for it.


----------



## 72velle

> 4. I don't really enjoy Epcot. My husband and I are going on an adults only trip in a few months and because we won't have the kids, we are skipping that park. As funny as this is, our kids are the ones that love Epcot and that's the only reason we keep going. Neither of us really care for it.


My wife and I enjoy Epcot more since we don't have the kids with us anymore. Whole different vibe and you can drink 

Neither of us care for the parades and use them to get on the shortened ride lines.


----------



## PollyannaMom

I've only read the first two pages and the last two, but I love this thread idea!



SoloDWGuy said:


> I'm kind of over churros.


Try the Oreo ones. 


Mine:

I can "sentimental cry" at _anything_ Disney, for no apparent reason.
I find the Haunted mansion boring, but I love the Swiss Family Treehouse.
I make trip countdowns even though I don't have a little kid anymore.


----------



## Mage of Disney

Hmm, I think I have a few! My biggest one is that I'm ALWAYS more excited to eat food in Disney than anywhere else... even when it's just my mom buying a frozen California Pizza Kitchen bbq chicken pizza! There's ALWAYS something more special about food in Disney, even when we aren't eating at a restaurant.


----------



## mdsouth

andrniki said:


> I love the characters even more than my kids.  My family knows that if I go running, it's because I've spotted a character!  But I won't get my picture with the characters; that's what my kids are for



I had to reread and laugh at my mistake with your comment.  At first I thought you were saying you   loved the characters more than your kids.  Period.  Then I realized you meant you did not prefer them to you kids but that your love for the characters is bigger than the kids's love for the characters.  



Victoriasponge said:


> I spend more time thinking about the food and planning my ADRs than anything else.
> 
> I get ridiculously excited about the food I'm going to eat. I spend the months (months!*) leading up to my Disney holiday looking at photos, reading menus, day dreaming about all the lovely food I'm going to eat. I don't just mean the fancy stuff either, but even the big pink iced doughnuts they have in the kiosks and the cupcakes...oh, all the wonderful cupcakes!!!!
> 
> Going in December this year and I can't wait
> 
> * I lied, I think about it from the minute I book, which is usually at least a year in advance...I think I have a problem



YES! YES! YES!  I spend countless number of hours destressing from work here on the Dis and elsewhere looking at food reviews, TRs, menus for Disney food thinking about what I would like to eat as well as things that I would love to do and experience while at Disney.  I read lots of PTRs and TRs even though my last trip was five years ago.  However, I am finally going back in December of this year!  I can't wait to try some of these rides and food items for myself!


----------



## Lydia S

I’m a grown adult with kids. I hate any thrill rides that drop, spin or give me that queesy feeling in my stomach when going around corners. Because of my dislike for these types of rides I:
-am terrified to go on them while my 9 year old loves them (EE, ToT, Big Thunder Mtn, etc.
-stand in the queues with my kid because I love the theming, but always take the chicken exit. She has multiple ride photos where she’s sitting on the ride alone or with strangers 
-hate 7DMT. Went on it once, never again. Everyone says this is a tame, kids coaster, but going around those turns scared the mess out of me. I also don’t get the hype over it since the ride is so short
-love love LOVE slow moving vehicle and water vehicle rides like PotC, Living with the Land, FEA, etc.
-will gladly stay till the end of Extra Magic hours late at night not for the rides, but just to take in the atmosphere and take a bunch of empty park photos


----------



## Unvoiced_Apollo

72velle said:


> My wife and I enjoy Epcot more since we don't have the kids with us anymore. Whole different vibe and you can drink
> 
> Neither of us care for the parades and use them to get on the shortened ride lines.



You can drink at Magic Kingdom but I see your point.


----------



## daipp

KatMark said:


> I really DESPISE Stitch.



Me too


----------



## roxiepenguin

indians3452 said:


> I dont tell my guy friends I'm a disney fanatic. I just feel weird about it. God I love disney though.



...wonders to self if this is actually a post from my husband...  hahahahha


----------



## phinz

indians3452 said:


> I dont tell my guy friends I'm a disney fanatic. I just feel weird about it. God I love disney though.


 
Thank goodness almost all of my male friends are just as fanatical as I am, or even more so. No threat to my masculinity in this crowd.


----------



## phinz

daipp said:


> Me too


Me three.


----------



## Ellie Webbs

I had awful heat stroke while on my honeymoon dining at Bistro de Paris (now ?Monsieur Paul) 
I was really sick and put it this way had to leave an item of clothing in the restroom bin...  then had to pretend that nothing happened for the rest of the meal.


----------



## AnnieBearJamboree

I always rope drop at the Magic Kingdom and start at Tomorrowland, working my way counter-clockwise around the park. I’ve heard clockwise starting in Adventureland is the more popular option, but I just feel weird if I don’t start with a few rides on Space Mountain, then Carousel of Progress and Peoplemover first thing.


----------



## knewton64

I once had a TA named Sherry Farmer who was once married to Bill.....
who said to me that he was indeed very 'Goofy" -

(shes now divorced from him))

Then one day a Guest at my job gave me a new shirt that read, "Sherry's Place" on it and I thought it would make a nice gift for her......


until someone discretely reminded that to please not as "Sherry's Place" is also a name for a Brothel in Las Vegas......


OOPPS!!






T.T.F.N.
&
CHEERS Y'ALL


----------



## DisneyPrincess1971

Stacy's a freak said:


> I have never seen DUMBO!
> 
> Anyone else?


After The Disney Renaissance, I NEVER saw any of the animated movies until Tangled.


----------



## Boopuff

I am a huge fan of all things Disney. This tread got me thinking.  I've got a few love/hates/never on my personal list:
- I will never stay at All-Star anything. ever.
- I stayed at Poly, didn't love it as much as I thought I would
- I love the people mover - just cooling, calming get away
- I don't love fireworks. Never have, never will.
- I never save seats for parades, shows, fireworks etc.  I'll risk the slim pickings and most of the time I can see just fine. (and I don't ever video tape any of the above)
- I've never done a rope drop (never will, only been into a park early for dining)
- I really don't mind Disney transportation (living in a big city get you primed for crowded busses)


----------



## RamblingMad

The Lion King animated movie is my favorite.  However, I have zero interest in seeing the new Lion King.


----------



## Sandiz08

I think Disney world coffee is terrible.


----------



## SydneySusan

Many years ago (‘92) on our honeymoon in WDW, my then-brand new husband and I went on the Living Seas Aquarium ride in Future World. 
For anyone too young to recall LSA, think: Haunted Mansion doom buggies for four people on the same type of moving carpet-y thing that, in LSA, snakes through a glass tunnel going through - what felt like the -ocean. Fish and assorted sea creatures were everywhere - all around us.
Of course, all I heard as the CM closed our buggy door was an enthusiastic, “And we’ve got some great lemon sharks”.  My ears heard “great some-colour shark” and I thought, “white, great white sharks”, so I started sinking into my seat, and covered my eyes. Then there were Disney-esque bubbles around our glass tunnel, when these dissipated, there were fishes looking in at us and all I saw was a dorsal fin, and I fainted!
Must have as the next thing I remember is lying on the lawn in the hot Florida sunshine, - and the nice paramedics arriving.  So, I stopped a ride at Disney!


----------



## charliebrown

Boopuff said:


> - I love the people mover - just cooling, calming get away



I wouldn't call this  this a shameful secret. It's universally loved
.


----------



## Mekke

Sandiz08 said:


> I think Disney world coffee is terrible.


I agree, it is terrible.


----------



## MkaMouse

I totally do not understand the appeal of Toy Story Midway Mania or Buzz Lightyear's Space Ranger Spin.  And the "design a car" portion of Test Track?  I don't get that either.


----------



## webstah

I'm 60 years old, it's just my wife and I going and "I'm too excited to sleep!"


----------



## Belledisney

I don’t like MK at all. I grew up going to DL and it’s just bleh to me and a pain to get to.


----------



## Disney Frenhines

Just watched Peter Pan for the first time (that I can remember) and came away thinking about how people have a problem with Song of the South?


----------



## Magicinmy50s

My absolute favorite Disney World attraction is the Carousel of Progress.  I first experienced it at age 9, I fell in love with it then and nothing has taken its place in my heart ever since.


----------



## NH-to-FL

Magicinmy50s said:


> My absolute favorite Disney World attraction is the Carousel of Progress. I first experienced it at age 9, I fell in love with it then and nothing has taken its place in my heart ever since.



I first saw the Carousel of Progress at the 1964 World's Fair.   It brings back good memories every time I see it.


----------



## esmee1sttip

1.  I love learning about Disney history via books, podcasts, etc.  

2.  I dislike Disney dole whips.  I prefer the ones @ the dole plantation served with fresh pineapple  

3.   I tricked my daughter into riding the mission space orange because it was the shorter line. I also reassured this guy in line that it wasn’t that bad even though it was my first time riding.   Yep...I’m a jerk.  She was fine and laughs about it... now


----------



## Stacy's a freak

My new shameful secret that I’m only sharing here... I went to WDW several times solo (4) before I met and married my husband.  Now, 8 years later, I have an opportunity to go to DLR solo when my husband has a work conference (he will be an hour+ away from DLR so I’ll head there alone in a separate hotel when his working conference starts).   And I’m nervous about going alone.  Me, a self-proclaimed independent 40-something woman, is nervous.  I’ll get over it but I’m a little ashamed.


----------



## YawningDodo

Disney Frenhines said:


> Just watched Peter Pan for the first time (that I can remember) and came away thinking about how people have a problem with Song of the South?


Ah, here's a shameful secret/unpopular opinion for me--I can't stand Disney's Peter Pan. He's! Kind of a jerk!! And then yes there are some things in that movie that are..._not good_. I like the ride alright but I skipped it on the last two trips to WDW and I really only rode it in Disneyland Paris for the sake of completeness. I do want to see the interactive queue in WDW, though.

I'd probably feel differently if it were one of the movies I grew up watching and re-watching, but it wasn't. Peter Pan for me as a kid was Robin Williams in _Hook_.


----------



## NH-to-FL

Stacy's a freak said:


> My new shameful secret that I’m only sharing here... I went to WDW several times solo (4) before I met and married my husband. Now, 8 years later, I have an opportunity to go to DLR solo when my husband has a work conference (he will be an hour+ away from DLR so I’ll head there alone in a separate hotel when his working conference starts). And I’m nervous about going alone. Me, a self-proclaimed independent 40-something woman, is nervous. I’ll get over it but I’m a little ashamed.



Your secret is safe with us!   

A friend and I snuck over to DLR a couple of times in the late 70's/early 80's when we were at the Anaheim convention center for work.   
I have vague but fond memories of those quick visits.   My first ride on the Matterhorn stands out.      As does the Haunted Mansion and PoC.

One thing you will notice is the different environment around DLR.   It really explains Walt's desire for a large piece of land in Florida.  I recall staying in this rocket/sci-fi themed motel just down the street from the convention center.   I am sure that the area has changed a bit since then.
Wishing you a  visit!


----------



## LvnDsny

webstah said:


> I'm 60 years old, it's just my wife and I going and "I'm too excited to sleep!"



This!


----------



## Carolyn Louise

A few of mine...


Never been on ToT (I don't like drops)
I'm not a fan of Dole Whips
Joffrey's Coffee is way better than Starbucks (is this controversial?)
I find the vast majority of adult beverages in WDW to be weak and overly sweetened--which is why my favorites are usually beer or unadulterated things like sake or tequila in Epcot


----------



## msbingawoman

I do not like the tea cups, primeval whirl or Space Mountain(the WDW version). I know I'm going to need a chiropractor when I get off everytime I get on it. Why do I even get on the thing every time?


----------



## Carolyn Louise

msbingawoman said:


> I do not like the tea cups, primeval whirl or Space Mountain(the WDW version). I know I'm going to need a chiropractor when I get off everytime I get on it. Why do I even get on the thing every time?



I ride the teacups but don't spin (to avoid motion sickness). I'm probably breaking the law!


----------



## Nick6300

I almost went to Disney Jail. 2013, I bought park tickets on eBay which I didn’t know were purchased by a man who used stolen credit cards. I had to go to a private room with security a Mgr, and prove that I’m not the scammer. 

I lost the tickets and had to buy new ones, a lot of money as you can imagine. And went through that interrogation in front of my family for like an hour. It was scary and embarrassing. But in the end at least They were able to validate my story, and didn’t ban me for life. 

I always say I’d rather go go to real jail then Disney jail. And it’s true. It would be devastating to be banned for life. I plan on retiring to become a CM at WDW.


----------



## NHMom4

That I cried actual tears when I book a reservation as San Angel Inn Resturaunte. I remember seeing people in there when I was a kid and thinking that when I had a boyfriend, I would go there and be a real adult like all those people. I moved out of Florida and 30+ years later...Now I know how cheezy that is but my husband, who has never been to Disney at all, and I are going in January.


----------



## msbingawoman

Nick6300 said:


> I almost went to Disney Jail. 2013, I bought park tickets on eBay which I didn’t know were purchased by a man who used stolen credit cards. I had to go to a private room with security a Mgr, and prove that I’m not the scammer.
> 
> I lost the tickets and had to buy new ones, a lot of money as you can imagine. And went through that interrogation in front of my family for like an hour. It was scary and embarrassing. But in the end at least They were able to validate my story, and didn’t ban me for life.
> 
> I always say I’d rather go go to real jail then Disney jail. And it’s true. It would be devastating to be banned for life. I plan on retiring to become a CM at WDW.


You'd think Disney would take some pity on you and give you some Pixie dust.


----------



## msbingawoman

I forgot the first time I went to Disney-which was Disneyland when I was 23. I literally cried when leaving that night because I knew if I died that night, I'd die happy because I went to Disneyland-and it was Christmastime on top of that.


----------



## Nick6300

msbingawoman said:


> You'd think Disney would take some pity on you and give you some Pixie dust.


Thanks. It was a tough lesson to never buy tickets on eBay. 

Had both a security guy and a Mgr interrogating me to make sure I wasn’t part of stolen card scheme they had flagged. Think at the time I was initially feeling fortunate not to be arrested or banned. But afterwards I dwelled on the cost. I was trying to block that out, in order to enjoy the vacation.


----------



## cruisin5

I won't go with a child under 10.


----------



## Twinkling

Never been on Splash Mountain, Incredicoaster or Guardians of the Galaxy, and have zero desire to.


----------



## Bahamontes

I absolutely loved all the AdamTheWoo videos.


----------



## Cordy2424

So glad I found this thread. Love this!

A few of mine:

Not a Dole Whip fan either.
I love sweets, but am always bummed that there aren’t more exciting savory snack options in the parks – or breakfast snacks in the parks.
I have terrible motion sickness, so have never attempted Mission Space – either version… also no coasters… also no teacups… But I *LOVE* DINOSAUR! and Tower of Terror. I am a giggling 8-year-old on those rides. I rode Test Track once and got queasy, but want to try again! Luckily my husband doesn’t like thrill rides either so he doesn’t feel like he is missing out!
Even when I do not have a trip planned, I read DISboards, check DFB Guide on YouTube, watch the Trackers visit parks, etc. I’m obsessed. If I’m not planning a trip, I’m dreaming about a trip…
I cry _AT LEAST_ five times each day I'm in a park. Fireworks, shows, the music, the atmosphere, just being on property. I'm a Disney Kid now and forever. I just love it there.


----------



## acertaingirl

Carolyn Louise said:


> I ride the teacups but don't spin (to avoid motion sickness). I'm probably breaking the law!


How do you make the teacups stationary? I’ve never ridden since I don’t spin either.


----------



## ADisneyAgent

- I do not do roller coaster rides
_ I got pulled out of a ride in the AK, because I threw my back out and an ambulance had to come get me.
_ I hate parades, and once I see fireworks...eh, I prefer not to watch again!
_ I like going solo because I hate being bogged down by others. I know what I want to do when in Disney and I hate others interfering
_ I feel Disney is NOT for children..I people watch sometimes and see all the fighting between families..


----------



## nursejackie

No one knows the INTENSE excitement I feel when I have a holiday to Disney booked, I become obsessed with all things Disney until the day we fly.


----------



## ADisneyAgent

nursejackie said:


> No one knows the INTENSE excitement I feel when I have a holiday to Disney booked, I become obsessed with all things Disney until the day we fly.


I do!


----------



## VicarJT

nursejackie said:


> No one knows the INTENSE excitement I feel when I have a holiday to Disney booked, I become obsessed with all things Disney until the day we fly.



Oh, I know this well.


----------



## nursejackie

VicarJT said:


> Oh, I know this well.


I only admit these things to fellow disboard users


----------



## tguz

I don't like any Disney resorts that are "towers".  To me, those do not feel Disney.  To me, Disney is 3-4 floor buildings in clusters with beautiful landscaping to walk through.


----------



## msbingawoman

nursejackie said:


> No one knows the INTENSE excitement I feel when I have a holiday to Disney booked, I become obsessed with all things Disney until the day we fly.


OMG, the planning is the best part for me. I get obsessed with Tim Tracker and DFB videos.


----------



## ADisneyAgent

tguz, like the Contemporary?  I feel the same about that one. Never felt Disney to me even being right next to MK


----------



## MrsBooch

I havent been back to Disney World since 1992 when my father took me to kill time during a work trip because I was irritating him about being so close to Disney and not going to Disney. When we went he didnt let me ride anything because it would take too long. I remember walking through the castle and begging to go inside, he told me that there was no such thing as being "inside" it was a fake castle just for show. the trip was a complete nightmare and I've never forgotten how jealous I was of all of the other little kids because it felt like we were having totally different experiences.

Fast forward to today. I'm in my mid thirties, and In less than two months I'm taking my husband and my soon to be 5 year old for his birthday as a surprise, to Disney World. When I made the reservation to eat at Cinderellas Royal Table I got really emotional. Typing this out sounds absurd but it really hit me - after 27 years I'll finally be able to go inside the Castle.


----------



## tguz

ADisneyAgent said:


> tguz, like the Contemporary?  I feel the same about that one. Never felt Disney to me even being right next to MK


Yes, that one for sure.  Not a thing "Disney" about it to me.


----------



## acertaingirl

I posted this to my FB wall during one trip..
“My Midnight Confession: while on vacation, I hoard coffee and coffee supplies in our hotel room”.  My friends thought it was funny, I think it is tragic


----------



## Cordy2424

MrsBooch said:


> I havent been back to Disney World since 1992 when my father took me to kill time during a work trip because I was irritating him about being so close to Disney and not going to Disney. When we went he didnt let me ride anything because it would take too long. I remember walking through the castle and begging to go inside, he told me that there was no such thing as being "inside" it was a fake castle just for show. the trip was a complete nightmare and I've never forgotten how jealous I was of all of the other little kids because it felt like we were having totally different experiences.
> 
> Fast forward to today. I'm in my mid thirties, and In less than two months I'm taking my husband and my soon to be 5 year old for his birthday as a surprise, to Disney World. When I made the reservation to eat at Cinderellas Royal Table I got really emotional. Typing this out sounds absurd but it really hit me - after 27 years I'll finally be able to go inside the Castle.



Reading this made me emotional... I am so happy for you!!


----------



## Lizgistix

I haven't been to a Disney park in close to 10 years. I actually lost my love for going to Disney during those almost 10 years and just got it back about 6 months ago when I took a trip to Disney Springs and remembered how much I miss going to Disney. 
Let's see, so the last time I went to Disney, I remember:
Expedition Everest was still new
Magic Kingdom had the old Fantasyland and Mickey's Star Land
Epcot had the old Test Track, Wonders of Life had just recently closed.
Hollywood Studios was still MGM
Pleasure Island was still around

Last trip to Disney Springs (2-3 months ago), I remembered from a DCP video you could watch the MK fireworks from the Poly beach. We found 2 empty chairs and waited. I didn't know the Electrical Water Pageant was still running, so when that started, I began to cry because it was part of the Disney magic from when I was younger that I had forgotten about. 

This upcoming trip will be the first one in a very long time and I'm super excited about it.


----------



## ADisneyAgent

hum, I have another one for yah, I have a 10 gallon storage bin with all shampoo and soaps..remember the red and black ones? and I have the newer ones also. Someone told me to donate them, but they do not realize the money all those little shampoos technically cost me!


----------



## tnicks

I hate the Poly. It's like traveling back to the 70s on a Brady Bunch Hawaiian vacation.


----------



## DisneyCraig523

Not sure if this is shameful but I have never been on the Astro Orbitor


----------



## tguz

DisneyCraig523 said:


> Not sure if this is shameful but I have never been on the Astro Orbitor


That was the very first ride I rode on my very first trip to Disney World.  I can't ride it anymore as it makes me feel sick.


----------



## OhMickeyUrSoFine

ADisneyAgent said:


> hum, I have another one for yah, I have a 10 gallon storage bin with all shampoo and soaps..remember the red and black ones? and I have the newer ones also. Someone told me to donate them, but they do not realize the money all those little shampoos technically cost me!



Dang *ADisneyAgent*! 10 gallons? Nice! I have a few, admittedly, the black & red ones and some from Grand Floridian. I remember back-in-the-day when they used to have The Body Shop shampoo & conditioner in banana. Those were the days of good toiletries at Disney! Probably in the late 80's/early 90's? It smelled soo good that I wanted to eat it! The Body Shop banana products at present do not compare to how they used to be, they're different now. I should of hoarded those then. Oh well.


----------



## OhMickeyUrSoFine

Alicefan said:


> I don't ever take any pictures in the parks. I rarely take pictures anywhere because I know that if I want to see a picture of something, more than likely, someone else has a better picture with a better camera on the internet somewhere.  I did take pictures my first few visits, then I started to question exactly how many pictures of the castle and ToT one could need.  Besides, it's not the same with digital pictures. There's something to be said for the excitement of having film developed and getting to see how they turned out. I've lost the drive to bother lol.



Complete get this *Alicefan*!  I was on Spaceship Earth the other day, the person in front of me took FLASH photos on their phone at every scene ... every single scene.  I was like ....  ... seriously???


----------



## nursejackie

Alicefan said:


> There's something to be said for the excitement of having film developed and getting to see how they turned out. I've lost the drive to bother lol.



Your comment took me back to when I was a child, we drove to Las Vegas from LA in the early 80's and stopped at the 'Welcome to Nevada' sign for a photo, but when we had the film developed back in England the sign was missed off by the photographer so we were just posing with two metal posts. We still laugh about that now.


----------



## RogueX

Not really a shameful secret, but when I watched the part where Aladdin asks Jasmine "do you trust me?" makes clench my fists.

Why? Because my ex-husband who I met at the Moroccan pavillion at EPCOT, dressed in attire native to the country, looked like Aladdin himself and said those same words once to me. Oh, how funny life is.


----------



## OfCourseTheresAlwaysMyWay

I really don't like Tim Tracker's videos, but I saw him in line for the Yeti house at Halloween Horror Nights a few weeks ago, and I thought myself:

"You know what, I probably would if given the opportunity..."


----------



## Karnor00

In 3 trips I've never managed to ride the PeopleMover ride.

Everything I've read suggests there should be very little queue for this.  Every time I've been there seems to have been a queue going round and round the area and hardly moving - and I don't like long queues.  I have also read there is a queue for another ride in the same area, but if so then I've never managed to work out which is which.

I'll give it another try next year!  I'd even use a fastpass for it if I could!


----------



## Melissa Perez

I've never rope dropped! I like to run in the morning before the day starts and won't go out before the sun comes up because I'm afraid of the alligators


----------



## Lorip1006

After at least 15 annual trips DD and DH discovered the people mover. They took me, which required ALOT of trust as I get very motion sick. It has become our family favorite!  And yes, I’ve seen it with quite lengthy lines.


----------



## Carol_

I’ve never been on the tower of terror.
I love AoA as much as I love WL.


----------



## piasalady

Imaginette said:


> I miss the Alien Encounter ride... it was amazing!
> The life and death of Alien Encounter
> 
> View attachment 408421


Yes! I loved that ride


----------



## samsteele

I love the MK train. So much so that I'd give up a ride on SM to make the circuit. Love seeing the old, worn and out of date frontier mock ups that only passengers glimpse by the tracks between FrontierLand and FantasyLand. Reminds me of my visit as a child in the 70s with my family. Makes my feet feel better too when I can avoid a dash across the park. Really hope the train is up and back to its old glory in time for the anniversary. Miss it.


----------



## com_op_2000

It has been over two years since anyone added to this thread.
There must be some new items, even with the shutdown/pandemic.
Enjoy reading even if you have nothing to add.


----------



## MKCP1984

com_op_2000 said:


> It has been over two years since anyone added to this thread.
> There must be some new items, even with the shutdown/pandemic.
> Enjoy reading even if you have nothing to add.


It seems like the whole world stopped doing fun things during this pandemic.  
Luckily, right before everything shut down, we were at WDW for the Jan 2020 marathon weekend watching my son run the half.  Although our trip was mostly geared toward all of the running events, we managed to mosey around on the monorail, boats, and the new gondolas, which is our shameful secret.  We enjoy just seeing what's new, people watching, and exploring the restaurants for one (sometimes two) day(s).  There is always something new to explore and/or enjoy again!


----------



## mkecasey

I think Peter Pan's Flight is pretty mediocre.


----------



## Ensusieasm

mkecasey said:


> I think Peter Pan's Flight is pretty mediocre.


Yup!


----------



## AnnabelleTheTalkingTree

I get like, fanatically obsessed with planning. I try to play it off even to my family but they all know I'm nuts. I overthink to an annoying degree and I have to stop myself from talking about it nonstop.


----------



## Obi-J Kenobi

mkecasey said:


> I think Peter Pan's Flight is pretty mediocre.


Oh my!  This a very non-Northstar comment.


----------



## MKCP1984

AnnabelleTheTalkingTree said:


> I get like, fanatically obsessed with planning. I try to play it off even to my family but they all know I'm nuts. I overthink to an annoying degree and I have to stop myself from talking about it nonstop.


Haha, I do too!  And you are not nuts, btw!!  I help others plan their trips and enjoy the planning WITH them...living vicariously through others when I cannot go myself.  Just love to talk Disney!


----------



## EveV

1- Tower of Terror is the worst-- I ride it once a year to make my daughter happy, but it makes me sick
2- I do not like H2O products
3- I like the Beverly soda at Club Cool


----------



## Boopuff

MKCP1984 said:


> Haha, I do too!  And you are not nuts, btw!!  I help others plan their trips and enjoy the planning WITH them...living vicariously through others when I cannot go myself.  Just love to talk Disney!


I'm a super planner as well.  My kindred spirits!  I actually roped my oldest DD into my planning obsession now at least she and I can talk Disney until we're blue!


----------



## footballmouse

I'm 53, have been going to WDW since I was a kid and I've never rode Astro Orbiter for some unknown reason. I always say I'm going to ride it when we go but then we never get around to do it. My kids have been going since they were little and this is the only ride that they've never been on either.


----------



## CindysMice

I like MMRR better than the great movie ride… I know I know blasphemous.


----------



## dizneedoll

I don't miss Maelstrom. I like FEA better.


----------



## Boopuff

I liked the original POC ride. I don’t like the ever changing overlays


----------



## Jillfo

I don't understand the popularity of 'Ohana and think Tonga Toast is awful.


----------



## Pupstitch

Jillfo said:


> I don't understand the popularity of 'Ohana and think Tonga Toast is awful.


Same! My favorite character is Stitch but 'Ohana is awful and over rated. 
Tonga Toast is disgusting and taste like a stale sponge.


----------



## dizneedoll

Another one for me is I think Tony's Town Square is really good.


----------



## supergirl04

I love going to Disney World, but I don't EVER need Disney clothing, purses, house decor, luggage, etc. And I was never a huge fan of Mickey cartoons and such.


----------



## supergirl04

mkecasey said:


> I think Peter Pan's Flight is pretty mediocre.


Yes, indeed. I do not see the appeal.  The "black lightening effect" (if that is what you call it) looks outdated.


----------



## Her Dotness

Somebody needed to tell the Disney execs that no matter how much money Star Wars might make for the company, they should never have bought it. Star Wars is soooooo NOT Disney.

(Even though I love the original movie.)


----------



## GoofyDad_4427

EveV said:


> 1- Tower of Terror is the worst-- I ride it once a year to make my daughter happy, but it makes me sick
> 2- I do not like H2O products
> 3- I like the Beverly soda at Club Cool



Is this the game where you tell 2 truths and 1 lie, and people have to try to guess the lie?  Because there is no way anyone likes Beverly.  No way!!!


----------



## OhDannyBoy

mkecasey said:


> I think Peter Pan's Flight is pretty mediocre.


Yes!!!


supergirl04 said:


> I love going to Disney World, but I don't EVER need Disney clothing, purses, house decor, luggage, etc. And I was never a huge fan of Mickey cartoons and such.


The only thing we ever buy is a refrigerator magnet. That's it. They only Disney things we have in the house are toys for my girls.


----------



## supergirl04

OhDannyBoy said:


> Yes!!!
> 
> The only thing we ever buy is a refrigerator magnet. That's it. They only Disney things we have in the house are toys for my girls.


Are you me??? I buy a magnet yearly. Tried to get into pins, but that’s a no.


----------



## Carol_

I won’t buy the typical Dooney & Bourke bags or the housefly? Shoe fly? ones… But if Disney ever does a collaboration with Travelon, they will obtain all of my money. I’ll get a loan to buy it. I’ll take two of every movie theme they come up with.


----------



## ElyseInWonderland

1. Loungefly backpacks are fugly. Why would anyone spend money on these?! 
2. Most Disney food is mediocre. I don't get too jazzed for it on way or another. 
3. Disney meant well with the FastPass System, and Genie might be an improvement. But they have a bad habit of over-engineering absolutely every thing in their parks.


----------



## emilyann704

I also am a Disney fanatic who really does not care about Mickey/characters/merch/etc. I went to the parks with my family a handful of times as a kid and have really, really great memories. Of course, grew up on the movies. Everything Disney does in their parks is so profoundly experiential that it keeps that magic alive for me when I visit as an adult. No one does the immersive, detail-driven work in theme parks better than Disney, IMO.


----------



## nonnadisney

I don't like Figment


----------



## EveV

GoofyDad_4427 said:


> Is this the game where you tell 2 truths and 1 lie, and people have to try to guess the lie?  Because there is no way anyone likes Beverly.  No way!!!


Haha! I like how bitter it is.


----------



## BostonEd

Her Dotness said:


> Somebody needed to tell the Disney execs that no matter how much money Star Wars might make for the company, they should never have bought it. Star Wars is soooooo NOT Disney.
> 
> (Even though I love the original movie.)


Oh I am here for this. Star Wars is not Disney. Muppets are not Disney. Marvel is not Disney.

I mean, I don't actually mind that they have some Muppets and Star Wars in HS, because you could argue MGM is not Disney, either, but that was there. But I hate when someone says something like "Star Wars is my favorite Disney movie"...UGH! And I remember seeing some Darth Vader stuff at the Emporium on Main Street a few years ago: inappropriate!

Having said all that, I don't really care if "The Walt Disney Corp." bought Lucasfilm, etc. It just is not "Disney".


----------



## keahgirl8

nonnadisney said:


> I don't like Figment



Agreed!  I don't get it.


----------



## musicguy856

As a grown adult I have enough fear of slipping forward and falling out of the seat on Soarin that I wear the extra strap in the middle when I ride.


----------



## keahgirl8

musicguy856 said:


> As a grown adult I have enough fear of slipping forward and falling out of the seat on Soarin that I wear the extra strap in the middle when I ride.



You are not alone!  When I get up the nerge to ride it, I do the same.


----------



## MKCP1984

ElyseInWonderland said:


> 1. Loungefly backpacks are fugly. Why would anyone spend money on these?!
> 2*. Most Disney food is mediocre. I don't get too jazzed for it on way or another.*
> 3. Disney meant well with the FastPass System, and Genie might be an improvement. But they have a bad habit of over-engineering absolutely every thing in their parks.


YES, YES absolutely agreed!  Even the better dinners are not that exciting for us, so we stick with typical counter-service and just enjoy the usual Mickey waffles and chicken tenders.   Saves money, too.


----------



## MKCP1984

keahgirl8 said:


> You are not alone!  When I get up the nerge to ride it, I do the same.


Me, too!  My kids always laugh at Mom wearing the middle child-safety-strap meant for kiddos (or scared adults!)  I confess I close my eyes occasionally through the ride, too.  ...it's a heights issue...


----------



## rstevens333

I hate the parades and fireworks except for the Main Street Electrical Parade and Water Pageant.

Wilderness Lodge is better than the Poly.

Beverly is _delicious._


----------



## The WDW 3

Watching the vloggers 24/7


----------



## happiestpoe

We don't do table service (that's not just at WDW, we like to eat in pyjamas) so I've never been to Ohana, Be Our Guest, Topolino, Le Cellier.... and I don't feel like I'm missing out.


----------



## brevebelle

I don't care for Belle, and I'm tired of the countless BATB Loungefly bags. It's overkill at this point.

I hated _Avatar_, and I think the Pandora area of AK (while done very well) would be a better fit at Universal. It just doesn't feel like Disney to me.


----------



## Maleficent_Hades

i think lion king and beauty and the beast are over-rated 
the cheshire cat terrifies me
went to the enchanted tiki room once 3 years ago and hated it
i've never been on dumbo, though i want to just to say i've been on it
i dont really care for parades, but i love the cavalcades 
i don't get the appeal of staying at the grand floridian, the whole resort just looks tacky to me


----------



## fairin

stitch haters unite!


----------



## Boopuff

I dislike fireworks,parades, anywhere where people feel the need to push, shove, hold children on their shoulders, film holding up phones and iPads…. I take leave of the parks at that point.


----------



## Lisa_lvspplmvr

I don’t love Jungle Cruise 

Wilderness Lodge makes me feel like I’m in Wisconsin


----------



## musicguy856

I would rather ride Space Mountain with a short line than be in the crowd for the fireworks.


----------



## starlite_

I don't understand why folks love taking their babies to the Parks. It sounds like such a hassle and just painful for both parents and the kiddos.


----------



## craedaisy12

ElyseInWonderland said:


> 3. Disney meant well with the FastPass System, and Genie might be an improvement. But they have a bad habit of over-engineering absolutely every thing in their parks.


my parents went to Disney when there was no fastpass or genie+ during limited capacity. so only standby and lines kept moving they loved it. personally i enjoyed fast pass+ not looking forward to genie+


----------



## Grim Grinning Ghostie

I have a couple!

1) The _Carousel of Progress_ is my favorite ride at Disney World.
2) I think Gideon's Bakehouse (in Disney Springs) is severely overrated.
3) I find _Flight of Passage_ boring.
4) I think that the princesses should get less attention and the villains should get more.


----------



## TreAntDeu

Lisa_lvspplmvr said:


> I don’t love Jungle Cruise
> 
> Wilderness Lodge makes me feel like I’m in Wisconsin


Ironic considering the Dells(probably Wisconsin's premier tourist area), has a "Wilderness" gigantic Waterpark resort . Given the name and extremely similar theme, it just turns me off of Wilderness lodge as being somewhere I like to go other than dining.


----------



## bakerworld

I enjoy WDW because there are limited roller coasters. I'd rather sit and be pulled thru the ride than go up, down, and around. We possible enjoy the bars and lounges as much as the rides.


----------



## derekleigh

I couldn't care any less about the castle.

Villains need more attention.


----------



## Ohiostatefan606

Grim Grinning Ghostie said:


> I have a couple!
> *
> 4) I think that the princesses should get less attention and the villains should get more.*



☝☝☝  Villains!


----------



## disneydreamer781

I hate being called "Princess" by CMs! FCOL, I'm in my freaking 60s!


----------



## Ohiostatefan606

I will never stand in line for Peter Pan's Flight, ever again.  Ever.
I don't like Stitch, at all.  The movie, the character, any of it.


----------



## Grim Grinning Ghostie

Ohiostatefan606 said:


> I will never stand in line for Peter Pan's Flight, ever again.  Ever.
> I don't like Stitch, at all.  The movie, the character, any of it.


Not sure why Peter Pan's line is always so long. I haven't been on it since I was eight or nine, and don't feel the need to revisit it now that twenty years have passed since my last ride. Completely skippable experience.


----------



## disneyseniors

musicguy856 said:


> As a grown adult I have enough fear of slipping forward and falling out of the seat on Soarin that I wear the extra strap in the middle when I ride.



LOL, me too!  I don't wear the strap in the middle, but I won't ride it anymore either.  I always felt like I was going to fall out with that darn bar in the back of the seat!  Why did they need to put that in the seat anyway?  I have a fear of heights and that seat makes me feel worse about falling.


----------



## disneyseniors

Animal Kingdom is our favorite park, not the MK!

We don't care for fireworks or parades, so it's a good time to ride the attractions

Don't see what all the love is about for Peter Pan.  Rode it once and we all left saying "that was it?"  that's what everyone loves.  Guess there's no nostalgia for it for us.

Jungle cruise is a one and done for us.

Don't like Stitch, the movie or character.  Stitch chased us once in MK and that was not fun!


----------



## BostonEd

disneyseniors said:


> Jungle cruise is a one and done for us.


Not going to try to change your mind. Except I will say if you ever go during the Christmas season, the Jingle Cruise is worth a try. I generally hate the patter in the regular Jungle Cruise, but did enjoy the Jingle Cruise. *shrugs* Go figure.


----------



## DisneyRNMama

Grim Grinning Ghostie said:


> I have a couple!
> 
> 1) The _Carousel of Progress_ is my favorite ride at Disney World.
> 2) I think Gideon's Bakehouse (in Disney Springs) is severely overrated.
> 3) I find _Flight of Passage_ boring.
> 4) I think that the princesses should get less attention and the villains should get more.


I thought I was the only one that felt that way about Gideons! I was so excited to try the cookies and thought they were too sweet. The desserts at Amorette's are waaaaay better.


----------



## Grim Grinning Ghostie

DisneyRNMama said:


> I thought I was the only one that felt that way about Gideons! I was so excited to try the cookies and thought they were too sweet. The desserts at Amorette's are waaaaay better.


Agreed! I worked as a baker for a while and am pretty picky about sweets. Gideon's cookies are far too sticky/sweet to be enjoyable. The cookies & cream was inedible, in my opinion. It's a shame too -- like you, we were really excited to try them and spent over $70 on cookies and coffee. Big oopsie. 

We'll have to try Amorette's. Thanks!


----------



## Hollywood1939

musicguy856 said:


> As a grown adult I have enough fear of slipping forward and falling out of the seat on Soarin that I wear the extra strap in the middle when I ride.



I have a similar fear for Tower of Terror, that the doors for the drop shaft open and the vehicle keeps moving but the elevator holding car isn't there...even more difficult since it's dark


----------



## MKCP1984

disneydreamer781 said:


> I hate being called "Princess" by CMs! FCOL, I'm in my freaking 60s!


Oh HAHAHA!!  I text FCOL to my kids, and they roll their eyes at me!  And I agree, we are not princesses over a certain age...


----------



## MKCP1984

bakerworld said:


> I enjoy WDW because there are limited roller coasters. I'd rather sit and be pulled thru the ride than go up, down, and around. We possible enjoy the bars and lounges as much as the rides.


I agree!  Wandering through and experiencing the attractions is way more enjoyable for us.  Our speed at WDW = mosey-ing!  Yep, that's us, the slow-walkers, the lollygaggers!


----------



## joyjoy

starlite_ said:


> I don't understand why folks love taking their babies to the Parks. It sounds like such a hassle and just painful for both parents and the kiddos.



The older they get, the free-er they ain't


----------



## joyjoy

MKCP1984 said:


> Oh HAHAHA!!  I text FCOL to my kids, and they roll their eyes at me!  And I agree, we are not princesses over a certain age...



Oh, they've graduated to calling me "Your Majesty".  Not sure which is worse.


----------



## Carol_

joyjoy said:


> Oh, they've graduated to calling me "Your Majesty".  Not sure which is worse.


I’d like a “Your Royal Highness” here and there.


----------



## lbjb247

I have never seen Mary Poppins


----------



## keahgirl8

disneyseniors said:


> Animal Kingdom is our favorite park, not the MK!
> 
> We don't care for fireworks or parades, so it's a good time to ride the attractions
> 
> Don't see what all the love is about for Peter Pan.  Rode it once and we all left saying "that was it?"  that's what everyone loves.  Guess there's no nostalgia for it for us.
> 
> Jungle cruise is a one and done for us.
> 
> Don't like Stitch, the movie or character.  Stitch chased us once in MK and that was not fun!



1.  AK is also my favorite!  

2.  Same.  I usually see a new fireworks show once, unless I just happen to be sitting somehwere when it's happening.  Parades, I'll usually pass on.

3.  I do love Peter Pan, but I will not wait more than 20-30 minutes for it.

4.  Not a Stitch fan either.



DisneyRNMama said:


> I thought I was the only one that felt that way about Gideons! I was so excited to try the cookies and thought they were too sweet. The desserts at Amorette's are waaaaay better.



I liked the peanut butter cookie and the cake, but I wouldn't wait an hour for it.  I only waited 15-20 minutes.


----------



## Stargazer65

starlite_ said:


> I don't understand why folks love taking their babies to the Parks. It sounds like such a hassle and just painful for both parents and the kiddos.


Because they won't let you keep them in a rental locker.


----------



## starlite_

Stargazer65 said:


> Because they won't let you keep them in a rental locker.


You are 100% right. How silly of me hahaha


----------



## beverlytastegoodactually

_**edit - i suppose making this known via username isn't really a secret...*_

as my username suggests, i think Beverly is delicious. i'm relieved they reopened club cool so that i'll be able to get samples of it again - i suppose the shameful part of this is that i'm happy disney reopened a soda pavilion so i can enjoy drinking a soda everybody hates


----------



## Stargazer65

beverlytastegoodactually said:


> Beverly is delicious


It's not as bad as people make it out to be. 
Welcome to DISboards!


----------



## beverlytastegoodactually

Stargazer65 said:


> It's not as bad as people make it out to be.
> Welcome to DISboards!


thanks!


----------



## kanerf

beverlytastegoodactually said:


> _**edit - i suppose making this known via username isn't really a secret...*_
> 
> as my username suggests, i think Beverly is delicious. i'm relieved they reopened club cool so that i'll be able to get samples of it again - i suppose the shameful part of this is that i'm happy disney reopened a soda pavilion so i can enjoy drinking a soda everybody hates


The Beverly would be so much better if they had Vodka or Gin.


----------



## beverlytastegoodactually

kanerf said:


> The Beverly would be so much better if they had Vodka or Gin.


the Coke store at DS does have a cocktail called "Beverly's Revenge." Had it once and it did taste quite nice with everything mixed together! _if only i weren't a lightweight.... _



Beverly™'s Revenge$14.00Beverly™, St. Augustine® Gin, Blackberry Liqueur, Cherry Syrup, Mint Sprig and Orange Slices


----------



## kanerf

Lived in Germany for 13 years and got used to some things that have unusual flavors.  They make manly schnapps rather then the candy schnapps you find in the US.


----------



## sheilafri

I really hate the new nighttime shows at EPCOT and MK— bring back HEA!


----------



## ScottOKW2K

bakerworld said:


> I enjoy WDW because there are limited roller coasters. I'd rather sit and be pulled thru the ride than go up, down, and around. We possible enjoy the bars and lounges as much as the rides.



What I like about WDW's coasters is how they have done them. I went to Cedar Point once to try their rides. I will agree that their rides were taller/faster/etc. than the WDW ones. What I didn't expect was how much my head and body would get jostled around. Trying to keep my head from banging against the side of my seat kinda took away from the enjoyment of the ride.


----------



## BrianL

ScottOKW2K said:


> What I like about WDW's coasters is how they have done them. I went to Cedar Point once to try their rides. I will agree that their rides were taller/faster/etc. than the WDW ones. What I didn't expect was how much my head and body would get jostled around. Trying to keep my head from banging against the side of my seat kinda took away from the enjoyment of the ride.



I agree. I prefer a ride with great themeing over the extreme speed and drops. I do like rides with both, like some at Universal, but just plain coasters don't do much for me.


----------



## BroadwayHermione5

beverlytastegoodactually said:


> the Coke store at DS does have a cocktail called "Beverly's Revenge." Had it once and it did taste quite nice with everything mixed together! _if only i weren't a lightweight.... _
> 
> 
> 
> Beverly™'s Revenge$14.00Beverly™, St. Augustine® Gin, Blackberry Liqueur, Cherry Syrup, Mint Sprig and Orange Slices


I see why they called it the revenge holy cannoli that must be a strong drink!


----------



## beverlytastegoodactually

BroadwayHermione5 said:


> I see why they called it the revenge holy cannoli that must be a strong drink!


lol yeah please take my advice and don't drink it like it's water..._unless you want the bus ride back to feel like its own attraction_


----------



## Prince John Robin Hood

I'd be happy to see IASW replaced.


----------



## EilonwyWanderer

I hate Pandora. I think it's ugly, it's the dumbest movie to ever make a land out of, and it confused the hell out of my kids who have never heard of the movie and were having a LOT of fun earning their wilderness explorer badges and learning about animals and plants and protecting the earth and then...here's a bunch of pretend plants and things that you have no context for. Also it's alien!


----------



## Smugpugmug

A lot of mine were already said lol guess I'm not alone in some aspects

1. Beverly is not as disgusting as everyone says it is and I find the hate to be kind of overexaggerated. It's a soda meant to be used as a mixer, not to drink on it's own. If anything the soda from China is WAY worse, it tastes like BBQ sauce
2. Never understood why people would want to take their newborns to the parks. I get they're free admission but I don't think it's at all worth the hassle.
3. I would be very happy if Disney bulldozed Tomorrowland Speedyway in WDW and Autopia in DL to the ground and built actually good attractions in their place.
4. The festivals at Epcot are really overrated. The portions are TINY and not at all worth the money and time spent in line. At least with Flower and Garden there's pretty topiaries to look at.
5. Never cared for fireworks shows. I usually leave the park early to enjoy an evening at the pool or use the time to go on some rides.
6. Jungle Cruise is overrated and not worth the 70+ minute waits it gets. The ride is very reliant on whether you have a good Skipper or not and most of time they're meh. I find the ride to be WAY better when it's Jingle Cruise.


----------



## beverlytastegoodactually

Smugpugmug said:


> A lot of mine were already said lol guess I'm not alone in some aspects
> 
> 1. Beverly is not as disgusting as everyone says it is and I find the hate to be kind of overexaggerated. It's a soda meant to be used as a mixer, not to drink on it's own. If anything the soda from China is WAY worse, it tastes like BBQ sauce
> 2. Never understood why people would want to take their newborns to the parks. I get they're free admission but I don't think it's at all worth the hassle.
> 3. I would be very happy if Disney bulldozed Tomorrowland Speedyway in WDW and Autopia in DL to the ground and built actually good attractions in their place.
> 4. The festivals at Epcot are really overrated. The portions are TINY and not at all worth the money and time spent in line. At least with Flower and Garden there's pretty topiaries to look at.
> 5. Never cared for fireworks shows. I usually leave the park early to enjoy an evening at the pool or use the time to go on some rides.
> 6. Jungle Cruise is overrated and not worth the 70+ minute waits it gets. The ride is very reliant on whether you have a good Skipper or not and most of time they're meh. I find the ride to be WAY better when it's Jingle Cruise.


1. _i feel so seen.  _
3. agree wholeheartedly, it's like a beach town go kart venue and wreaks of gasoline. that said, i appreciate that it may eat some of the crowds on a busy day.


----------



## BroadwayHermione5

beverlytastegoodactually said:


> _ _
> 3. agree wholeheartedly, it's like a beach town go kart venue and wreaks of gasoline. that said, i appreciate that it may eat some of the crowds on a busy day.


You hit it on the head with the smell. It’s like exhaust fumes when you are driving on the highway behind a truck and you gag….just out in the open.


----------



## BrianL

BroadwayHermione5 said:


> You hit it on the head with the smell. It’s like exhaust fumes when you are driving on the highway behind a truck and you gag….just out in the open.



Really, al they need to do is switch to EV's. Kids do love "driving" the cars.


----------



## Smugpugmug

beverlytastegoodactually said:


> 1. _i feel so seen.  _
> 3. agree wholeheartedly, it's like a beach town go kart venue and wreaks of gasoline. that said, i appreciate that it may eat some of the crowds on a b


Every time I walk past that ride, I'm disgusted by the smell and I envision what really cool attraction could be in that space instead of go karts that go 2 MPH


----------



## BroadwayHermione5

Alright here are mine

1) I am so behind on streaming and movies (not just D+ I’m talking everything)and that needs to change before the DLR trip in late summer because I’m not walking around Avengers Campus confused lol

2) I miss the free for all seating with Fantasmic at DHS. 

3) We love CRT! Granted we only went once b it had a pleasant experience. We did always enjoy BoG but our last experience there was not the best.

4) I have never been on rock n roller coaster and honestly don’t know if I ever will

5) I am not a space mountain fan at all. I’m short, and I shouldn’t feel like I’m gonna hit my head on anything.

6) Sleeping Beauty is my least fave Disney animated feature (yet some of my family and close friends fave)

7) I hope trattoria al Forno keeps the menu they have now for breakfast when the characters return. It was great pre pandemic but post pandemic was *chefs kiss*

8) If it were up to me I would’ve done Genie plus like universal does express with the various hotels getting this and that

9) Myself and my family do not like Hollywood Brown Derby. While our service was excellent and we don’t blame him at all, it was very underwhelming

10) …..I like soarin around the world…but I also miss California


----------



## dreamer17555

BrianL said:


> Really, al they need to do is switch to EV's. Kids do love "driving" the cars.


This! plus they could retheme it to Sugar Rush. It would bridge the gap really nicely between fantasyland and tomorrow land.


----------



## beverlytastegoodactually

BrianL said:


> Really, al they need to do is switch to EV's. Kids do love "driving" the cars.


lol "land of tomorrow" - _*still uses gas *_


----------



## BostonEd

Smugpugmug said:


> 3. I would be very happy if Disney bulldozed Tomorrowland Speedyway in WDW and Autopia in DL to the ground and built actually good attractions in their place.


Word.



Smugpugmug said:


> 4. The festivals at Epcot are really overrated.


Again, word.



BrianL said:


> Really, al they need to do is switch to EV's. Kids do love "driving" the cars.


That would be a HUGE improvement.


----------



## chaoslobster

1.  I'm old enough to remember seeing the 25th anniversary pink birthday cake castle, I was not a child at the time, and I REALLY LOVED IT!  

2.  Sometimes I will stay up all night until dawn in my hotel room reading (the Kingdom Keepers series lol) and then sleep until late afternoon the next day and not go to a park.  I know I could do that at home, but it's so much better at Disney with nobody there to bug me about my atrocious sleeping habits.

3.  I'm severely disabled and own a personal ECV.  I can barely walk.  I STILL think maybe Disney needs to look into limiting ECV use in the parks or stop renting them or something because 95% of ECVs are a damned menace.  People rent them but can't drive them.  They mow down other guests and children and then glare like it's your fault.  People who rent them by the week show up in the bus queues and hold everyone up for 25 minutes very slowly making their tenth attempt to parallel park the scooter inside the bus.  It's maddening and I say this as someone who could not go to Disney without my scooter.  I know how to drive it!

4.  Most days I just ride around in the parks, do a lot of eating and a lot of shopping, and never go on a single ride.  That are not many rides I can transfer onto without help, and since I can no longer ride the ones I loved even with assistance, I guess I don't really miss the ones I could do but usually don't bother.  People think I'm crazy for paying for a ticket and spending the entire day randomly wandering around.

5.  My goal this trip is to NOT accidentally steal something!  Feels like at least once every year I unload my scooter at the end of the day and realize there's a pair of earrings or a pin or some other little thing in the basket or on the flood pad that I didn't pay for because I didn't see it in there when I was piling my purchases onto the checkout.  Then my first stop the next day is going back to that store like "Hi, so I was here yesterday and it turns out I'm a shoplifter."  Once I somehow had a shirt that had fallen onto the floor behind me and I didn't realize it came out of the basket, not the bag of previous purchases.  I realized it before I left the park so I could go back and explain and pay for it, but it's humiliating that it happens.  I travel with a ton of medical stuff so there are always a bunch of my own things in the basket, and when there are ten people in the line behind me I don't have time to fully empty it out onto the counter and make sure nothing is stuck at the bottom.


----------



## starlite_

chaoslobster said:


> 1.  I'm old enough to remember seeing the 25th anniversary pink birthday cake castle, I was not a child at the time, and I REALLY LOVED IT!
> 
> 2.  Sometimes I will stay up all night until dawn in my hotel room reading (the Kingdom Keepers series lol) and then sleep until late afternoon the next day and not go to a park.  I know I could do that at home, but it's so much better at Disney with nobody there to bug me about my atrocious sleeping habits.
> 
> 3.  I'm severely disabled and own a personal ECV.  I can barely walk.  I STILL think maybe Disney needs to look into limiting ECV use in the parks or stop renting them or something because 95% of ECVs are a damned menace.  People rent them but can't drive them.  They mow down other guests and children and then glare like it's your fault.  People who rent them by the week show up in the bus queues and hold everyone up for 25 minutes very slowly making their tenth attempt to parallel park the scooter inside the bus.  It's maddening and I say this as someone who could not go to Disney without my scooter.  I know how to drive it!
> 
> 4.  Most days I just ride around in the parks, do a lot of eating and a lot of shopping, and never go on a single ride.  That are not many rides I can transfer onto without help, and since I can no longer ride the ones I loved even with assistance, I guess I don't really miss the ones I could do but usually don't bother.  People think I'm crazy for paying for a ticket and spending the entire day randomly wandering around.
> 
> 5.  My goal this trip is to NOT accidentally steal something!  Feels like at least once every year I unload my scooter at the end of the day and realize there's a pair of earrings or a pin or some other little thing in the basket or on the flood pad that I didn't pay for because I didn't see it in there when I was piling my purchases onto the checkout.  Then my first stop the next day is going back to that store like "Hi, so I was here yesterday and it turns out I'm a shoplifter."  Once I somehow had a shirt that had fallen onto the floor behind me and I didn't realize it came out of the basket, not the bag of previous purchases.  I realized it before I left the park so I could go back and explain and pay for it, but it's humiliating that it happens.  I travel with a ton of medical stuff so there are always a bunch of my own things in the basket, and when there are ten people in the line behind me I don't have time to fully empty it out onto the counter and make sure nothing is stuck at the bottom.


Kingdom Keepers is the best!  I so agree with the ECV thing, there should be a license or something for them imo.


----------



## Smugpugmug

chaoslobster said:


> 3.  I'm severely disabled and own a personal ECV.  I can barely walk.  I STILL think maybe Disney needs to look into limiting ECV use in the parks or stop renting them or something because 95% of ECVs are a damned menace.  People rent them but can't drive them.  They mow down other guests and children and then glare like it's your fault.  People who rent them by the week show up in the bus queues and hold everyone up for 25 minutes very slowly making their tenth attempt to parallel park the scooter inside the bus.  It's maddening and I say this as someone who could not go to Disney without my scooter.  I know how to drive it!


I totally agree on this point and this was actually was something I was going to put in my post but ultimately chose not to. I have no problems with guests using ECVs as I want people to be able to enjoy the parks comfortably. It is aggravating to be on the bus ready to go and you have to sit there for 30 minutes waiting for 2 ECVs to board (that was how long I waited on my last trip for an ECV to load because they didn't know how to drive into the spot).


----------



## chaoslobster

Smugpugmug said:


> I totally agree on this point and this was actually was something I was going to put in my post but ultimately chose not to. I have no problems with guests using ECVs as I want people to be able to enjoy the parks comfortably. It is aggravating to be on the bus ready to go and you have to sit there for 30 minutes waiting for 2 ECVs to board (that was how long I waited on my last trip for an ECV to load because they didn't know how to drive into the spot).



Yup.  Obviously it's not like I don't want people who are disabled to be able to come.  I can barely walk myself.  It's just that Disney is the WORLD CAPITAL of people who don't know how to drive a scooter but are using one anyway and it makes me insane.  I would never, ever say something or even give a dirty look -- but you bet I am inwardly seething.


----------



## SuperJ

Smugpugmug said:


> A lot of mine were already said lol guess I'm not alone in some aspects
> 
> 1. Beverly is not as disgusting as everyone says it is and I find the hate to be kind of overexaggerated. It's a soda meant to be used as a mixer, not to drink on it's own. If anything the soda from China is WAY worse, it tastes like BBQ sauce
> 2. Never understood why people would want to take their newborns to the parks. I get they're free admission but I don't think it's at all worth the hassle.
> 3. I would be very happy if Disney bulldozed Tomorrowland Speedyway in WDW and Autopia in DL to the ground and built actually good attractions in their place.
> 4. The festivals at Epcot are really overrated. The portions are TINY and not at all worth the money and time spent in line. At least with Flower and Garden there's pretty topiaries to look at.
> 5. Never cared for fireworks shows. I usually leave the park early to enjoy an evening at the pool or use the time to go on some rides.
> 6. Jungle Cruise is overrated and not worth the 70+ minute waits it gets. The ride is very reliant on whether you have a good Skipper or not and most of time they're meh. I find the ride to be WAY better when it's Jingle Cruise.


I grew up in Florida and my family and were regular visitors to the parks. We swore we would never be “those people” bringing a newborn or young babies into the parks. Fast forward to adulthood. We had a planned family reunion in CA and a day at Disneyland was part of it. Planned over a year in advance. Then, surprise, sister got pregnant unexpectedly and we were faced with canceling or her staying ar the hotel with the baby and missing out. So, that is how we ended up with a 4 month old at Disneyland. That same year, east coast great grandma says she wants to go to Disneyworld with her grandkids, even tho we were now adults, for what she thought would be the last time (fortunately, it wasn’t) and that is how we ended up at the Florida parks around my niece’s first birthday. We officially became “those people” with the baby who everyone else thought was insane. Given how often folks plan these trips way ahead of time and the difficulty with canceling or rescheduling, you of course always have a choice to not go. However, I think it’s common that having a newborn or younger child at the parks is not the ideal but rather a choice people make over not going at all, especially if other kids or extended family is involved.  It was work and a bit chaotic at times, but it definitely made us more understanding of how that is ends up happening.


----------



## Smugpugmug

SuperJ said:


> I grew up in Florida and my family and were regular visitors to the parks. We swore we would never be “those people” bringing a newborn or young babies into the parks. Fast forward to adulthood. We had a planned family reunion in CA and a day at Disneyland was part of it. Planned over a year in advance. Then, surprise, sister got pregnant unexpectedly and we were faced with canceling or her staying ar the hotel with the baby and missing out. So, that is how we ended up with a 4 month old at Disneyland. That same year, east coast great grandma says she wants to go to Disneyworld with her grandkids, even tho we were now adults, for what she thought would be the last time (fortunately, it wasn’t) and that is how we ended up at the Florida parks around my niece’s first birthday. We officially became “those people” with the baby who everyone else thought was insane. Given how often folks plan these trips way ahead of time and the difficulty with canceling or rescheduling, you of course always have a choice to not go. However, I think it’s common that having a newborn or younger child at the parks is not the ideal but rather a choice people make over not going at all, especially if other kids or extended family is involved.  It was work and a bit chaotic at times, but it definitely made us more understanding of how that is ends up happening.


Oh I totally get why people bring newborns and babies to the parks, I wasn't shaming people that do in my initial post. I get that situations change and also that people straight up choose to bring them. Kids under 3 being free admission is too good to pass up. The latter is what confuses me since a lot of the parents I see in the parks look 100% exhausted. I'm also not a parent so my opinion really doesn't matter, people can do whatever they want on their vacations. For me I would never want to go to Disney with little kids. I had the chance to when my uncle invited me on a free trip but the catch was that I was expected to babysit his 3 and 1 year old the entire time. I did end up saying no.


----------



## Stargazer65

So many Disney Shameful Secrets to think about:

I love Mickey Pretzels, but I don't really care about Mickey Waffles
I've fallen asleep on Carousel of Progress, Hall of Presidents, Spaceship Earth, The American Adventure, Living with the Land, and probably some others
I always feel weirdly underdressed when we visit the Grand Floridian Main Lobby
I am always excited to get on the elevator for Astro Orbiter
I feel like the monorail is one of the best rides at WDW


----------



## chaoslobster

Stargazer65 said:


> So many Disney Shameful Secrets to think about:
> 
> I love Mickey Pretzels, but I don't really care about Mickey Waffles
> I've fallen asleep on Carousel of Progress, Hall of Presidents, Spaceship Earth, The American Adventure, Living with the Land, and probably some others
> I always feel weirdly underdressed when we visit the Grand Floridian Main Lobby
> I am always excited to get on the elevator for Astro Orbiter
> I feel like the monorail is one of the best rides at WDW



Oh man, I know what you mean about the Grand Floridian.  I once took my mom to Narcoossee's so we had to walk through the hotel, and even though I had changed out of my park outfit into something nicer for dinner, I still felt incredibly trashy.  That entire place makes me feel like I ought to be wearing a ballgown, or at least a tasteful cocktail dress and heels.  One of these trips I want to eat at V&A's for the sole purpose of dressing up in something completely over-the-top that I would never have an occasion to wear otherwise.  If only I could figure out how to stuff a hoop skirt and crinoline into my luggage.


----------



## Stargazer65

chaoslobster said:


> I once took my mom to Narcoossee's so we had to walk through the hotel, and even though I had changed out of my park outfit into something nicer for dinner, I still felt incredibly trashy.


It feels even more awkward when there’s a wedding party dressed in formal wear hanging our for pictures like on my last visit. 

Last month we were there when my wife had a Spa appointment. I'm coming down the grand staircase wearing cargo pants, polo shirt, and sandals (tripping partway down of course). I feel like Carson from Downton Abbey is going to show up and say “_WHAT_ are you doing _UPSTAIRS_…and _DRESSED like that_?! Get back downstairs before his Lordship sees you!!”


----------



## legler2250

In my 20s, my brother and I would fill our camelbacks with Gin and Cranberry juice when going to EPCOT.  It's funny the things you do to save a couple hundred dollars on expensive beer around the world =)


----------



## Moliphino

Stargazer65 said:


> So many Disney Shameful Secrets to think about:
> 
> 
> I've fallen asleep on Carousel of Progress, Hall of Presidents, Spaceship Earth, The American Adventure, Living with the Land, and probably some others



And it's a small world, Haunted Mansion, Little Mermaid... Those PM EMHs at MK used to go until like 2am and I _tried_ to stick it out.


----------



## chaoslobster

Moliphino said:


> And it's a small world, Haunted Mansion, Little Mermaid... Those PM EMHs at MK used to go until like 2am and I _tried_ to stick it out.



Those EMHs were amazing.  Once my sister and I were at MK until 3am.   By 1am the crowd was mostly gone, by 2am we rode Splash five times without ever getting out of the log.  We'd come back to the unloading area and nobody was in line so we just kept going around.  It was great, one of my favorite Disney memories.  (and then half an hour later we were absolutely dripping wet, like soaked rats, and had to ride the below-zero air conditioned bus back to the resort, that part was not so great)


----------



## EilonwyWanderer

I have a similar memory of my sister and I on Thunder Mountain where I swear, I SWEAR they once sent us backwards on the track. But it was nearly thirty years ago and I guess I could've dreamed it?

But I swear it happened!


----------



## Moliphino

chaoslobster said:


> Those EMHs were amazing.  Once my sister and I were at MK until 3am.   By 1am the crowd was mostly gone, by 2am we rode Splash five times without ever getting out of the log.  We'd come back to the unloading area and nobody was in line so we just kept going around.  It was great, one of my favorite Disney memories.  (and then half an hour later we were absolutely dripping wet, like soaked rats, and had to ride the below-zero air conditioned bus back to the resort, that part was not so great)



They were wonderful. But on the 8th night of a trip I did not have the energy to make it to the end! Every time I blinked I dozed off for a second.


----------



## BroadwayHermione5

I have another:

I don’t like Dinosaur in AK. Hadn’t been on it in 20 years when I went on it last September and if it’s another 20 years that’s fine by me. That thing was jolty


----------



## Sparkly

I don't see the point of Loungefly bags.
IMO, Fantasmic! is boring. 
Mickey bars are overrated and drippy. The ice cream sandwiches are better.


----------



## bakerworld

The best part of WDW is no need for a designated driver. We go 3 times annually.
The pretzels in Epcot's Germany are stale and tasteless. 
We pay to enter Epcot, don't go on rides, and spend a significant amount of time in the R&C.
I could happily vacation at WDW without entering the park but I love me some Disney Springs. I love the bridge at Rainforest café which means we can totally miss walking thru the shopping area.
HS RotR is ok but twice is enough. I do think I needed to experience it twice to figure out what was going on.
Mickey's RR should be driven by Goofy and be age rated for under 6. We also went on twice for the same reason as RotR.
The best part of HS is Baseline, followed by Brown Derby outside café.
We avoid MK because it's full of disgruntled adults and children.
MK CM's are the least customer service focused but I can understand the reason.
I'm assuming Disney has made RRC and SM jerky so people like me will avoid it and shorten the lines.


----------



## GoofyDad_4427

bakerworld said:


> I'm assuming Disney has made RRC and SM jerky so people like me will avoid it and shorten the lines.


I've probably ridden RRC 50 times and would describe it as one of the least jerky roller coasters around.


----------



## a1tinkfans

Eek… nuff said.  It’s been since ‘19 I’m looking forward to returning but for the First time, added Universal by taking away from Disney… we shall see.


----------



## bakerworld

GoofyDad_4427 said:


> I've probably ridden RRC 50 times and would describe it as one of the least jerky roller coasters around.


Right at the 2nd loop and towards the end it starts to rock side to side and no matter how hard I push my head back in the support or try to go with the rocking it still gives me a headache.


----------



## Ciyra

I don't understand the appeal of Marvel or Star Wars.


----------



## disney-inspired

Smugpugmug said:


> Oh I totally get why people bring newborns and babies to the parks, I wasn't shaming people that do in my initial post. I get that situations change and also that people straight up choose to bring them. Kids under 3 being free admission is too good to pass up. The latter is what confuses me since a lot of the parents I see in the parks look 100% exhausted. I'm also not a parent so my opinion really doesn't matter, people can do whatever they want on their vacations. For me I would never want to go to Disney with little kids. I had the chance to when my uncle invited me on a free trip but the catch was that I was expected to babysit his 3 and 1 year old the entire time. I did end up saying no.



I feel like newborns and infants who can't walk yet are easiest to take the parks. Its when they start running around is when it gets exhausting.


----------



## Smugpugmug

disney-inspired said:


> I feel like newborns and infants who can't walk yet are easiest to take the parks. Its when they start running around is when it gets exhausting.


Sure I can see that. I would just never do it myself. My touring style works best with adults rather than babies/kids. 


Ciyra said:


> I don't understand the appeal of Marvel or Star Wars.


Agreed. I still enjoy the rides based off of those properties but I don't care about either of them at all. Now if a theme park built a Middle Earth themed land....now I'm interested.


----------



## disney-inspired

Smugpugmug said:


> Sure I can see that. I would just never do it myself. My touring style works best with adults rather than babies/kids.
> 
> Agreed. I still enjoy the rides based off of those properties but I don't care about either of them at all. Now if a theme park built a Middle Earth themed land....now I'm interested.



As a childless millennial, I'm with you on touring with adults.


----------



## jimmymc

disney-inspired said:


> As a childless millennial, I'm with you on touring with adults.


Same here. Disney with any amount of kids is stressful, while as a solo or group of adults it is much easier.


----------



## jimmymc

I don't think I have any shameful secrets, just hot takes. I haven't seen Sleeping Beauty, so that's one. I was also too late on my first trip to see the original Journey into Imagination, which is really a shame because I don't like the modern version.

Anyway if you want hot takes, I've got plenty of those!

Epcot is a half day park. Get there in the afternoon, grab some snacks and do your favorite attractions, then watch Harmonious. The construction has taken way too long and the park is really suffering because of it.
Genie+ is better than Fastpass plus. Giving everyone 3 passes was way too much and left all the best attractions sold out long before the day. It gets flak for costing extra, but the system itself is better than FP+. Paper/Maxpass will still be my favorite though.
Epcot's food is not as good as people say it is, unless you're doing expensive table service meals. The quickservice is just ok and the festival booths are overpriced.
Disney Springs is boring. The shops are the same or worse than what I get at my local mall, and while the food is amazing, I can only eat there twice a day at most. I don't get how people spend half a day there.
I think Disney should keep the reservation system. It makes travelling around holidays and crowded weeks bearable. I was able to go to Magic Kingdom on Easter Saturday and it was fine, normal crowd levels and no problem getting on all the rides I wanted to, plus a bunch of shows I normally wouldn't have time for.


----------



## Smugpugmug

jimmymc said:


> Same here. Disney with any amount of kids is stressful, while as a solo or group of adults it is much easier.


Agreed. It's why I refuse to go with any of the kids in my family lol. My cousins don't really care about Disney and would only want to be in the pool but still. I love going with groups of adults. 


jimmymc said:


> Epcot's food is not as good as people say it is, unless you're doing expensive table service meals. The quickservice is just ok and the festival booths are overpriced.


I agree with you on this too. The festival booth portions are SO small and SO overpriced. I like getting some of the specialty beers but the food isn't really worth the money to me. Not to mention that the lines get crazy long.


----------



## jimmymc

Smugpugmug said:


> I agree with you on this too. The festival booth portions are SO small and SO overpriced. I like getting some of the specialty beers but the food isn't really worth the money to me. Not to mention that the lines get crazy long.


It really doesn't help that everything is served in tiny cardboard boats too. I don't want to eat my $15 pasta sample out of that, I can get a whole Katsura Grill meal for that price (which is the biggest exception to Epcot food being overrated, this place slaps).


----------



## JennJac

jimmymc said:


> I think Disney should keep the reservation system. It makes travelling around holidays and crowded weeks bearable. I was able to go to Magic Kingdom on Easter Saturday and it was fine, normal crowd levels and no problem getting on all the rides I wanted to, plus a bunch of shows I normally wouldn't have time for.


Yes, this! I really love the reservation system - I feel much better having a guarantee in getting into a park on a busier day. And there's still some flexibility if you choose to park hop after 2pm (if the second park isn't at capacity). I wish the theme park near me had kept their reservation system from Covid, but they did away with it pretty quickly.


----------



## Kanga and Roo

I don't like Finding Nemo, not just the movie, but  the show at AK too.


----------



## Kanga and Roo

Smugpugmug said:


> A lot of mine were already said lol guess I'm not alone in some aspects
> 
> 1. Beverly is not as disgusting as everyone says it is and I find the hate to be kind of overexaggerated. It's a soda meant to be used as a mixer, not to drink on it's own. If anything the soda from China is WAY worse, it tastes like BBQ sauce
> 2. Never understood why people would want to take their newborns to the parks. I get they're free admission but I don't think it's at all worth the hassle.
> 3. I would be very happy if Disney bulldozed Tomorrowland Speedyway in WDW and Autopia in DL to the ground and built actually good attractions in their place.
> 4. The festivals at Epcot are really overrated. The portions are TINY and not at all worth the money and time spent in line. At least with Flower and Garden there's pretty topiaries to look at.
> 5. Never cared for fireworks shows. I usually leave the park early to enjoy an evening at the pool or use the time to go on some rides.
> 6. Jungle Cruise is overrated and not worth the 70+ minute waits it gets. The ride is very reliant on whether you have a good Skipper or not and most of time they're meh. I find the ride to be WAY better when it's Jingle Cruise.


We don't have kids, but, seeing tiny babies being dragged around a hot, noisy park doesn't feel right. It feels they are only there as accessories for photo ops.


----------



## kenneth612

I have never seen Bamby, i am sorry


----------



## jimmymc

Smugpugmug said:


> A lot of mine were already said lol guess I'm not alone in some aspects
> 
> 1. Beverly is not as disgusting as everyone says it is and I find the hate to be kind of overexaggerated. It's a soda meant to be used as a mixer, not to drink on it's own. If anything the soda from China is WAY worse, it tastes like BBQ sauce
> 2. Never understood why people would want to take their newborns to the parks. I get they're free admission but I don't think it's at all worth the hassle.
> 3. I would be very happy if Disney bulldozed Tomorrowland Speedyway in WDW and Autopia in DL to the ground and built actually good attractions in their place.
> 4. The festivals at Epcot are really overrated. The portions are TINY and not at all worth the money and time spent in line. At least with Flower and Garden there's pretty topiaries to look at.
> 5. Never cared for fireworks shows. I usually leave the park early to enjoy an evening at the pool or use the time to go on some rides.
> 6. Jungle Cruise is overrated and not worth the 70+ minute waits it gets. The ride is very reliant on whether you have a good Skipper or not and most of time they're meh. I find the ride to be WAY better when it's Jingle Cruise.


1. I swear I think they changed the Beverly formula. It tastes way sweeter and more lemon since reopening Club Cool.
3. Agreed, those take up way too much space for lame go-karts
4. Also agree, food is expensive and overrated, and the booths clog up the walkways
5 and 6: Disagree for both. Happily Ever After was my favorite thing at Magic Kingdom, better than any other attraction or show, and the new version is still pretty good. I try not to wait too long for it, but the live skippers never get old on Jungle Cruise.


----------



## Smugpugmug

jimmymc said:


> 1. I swear I think they changed the Beverly formula. It tastes way sweeter and more lemon since reopening Club Cool.
> 3. Agreed, those take up way too much space for lame go-karts
> 4. Also agree, food is expensive and overrated, and the booths clog up the walkways
> 5 and 6: Disagree for both. Happily Ever After was my favorite thing at Magic Kingdom, better than any other attraction or show, and the new version is still pretty good. I try not to wait too long for it, but the live skippers never get old on Jungle Cruise.


I haven't noticed a difference with Beverly. I just don't think it's as awful as everyone makes it out to be. It's a mixer. I bet it would taste great with gin.

My issue is fireworks isn't necessarily the shows themselves but the effort it takes to see them. I would rather be on a ride with a lower wait or my resort pool than camping out for a spot 1+ hours in advance and having to stand shoulder to shoulder with other hot, sweaty guests. I would probably be a bigger fan of fireworks if everyone was required to sit down for them like in Tokyo Disneyland. 

To each their own I guess. There are rides that are favorites of mine that others probably find super boring. Disney has something for everyone and Jungle Cruise just isn't for me. I'll ride if I have a Genie+ for it, but I will not wait in the standby line for it.


----------



## jimmymc

Smugpugmug said:


> I haven't noticed a difference with Beverly. I just don't think it's as awful as everyone makes it out to be. It's a mixer. I bet it would taste great with gin.
> 
> My issue is fireworks isn't necessarily the shows themselves but the effort it takes to see them. I would rather be on a ride with a lower wait or my resort pool than camping out for a spot 1+ hours in advance and having to stand shoulder to shoulder with other hot, sweaty guests. I would probably be a bigger fan of fireworks if everyone was required to sit down for them like in Tokyo Disneyland.
> 
> To each their own I guess. There are rides that are favorites of mine that others probably find super boring. Disney has something for everyone and Jungle Cruise just isn't for me. I'll ride if I have a Genie+ for it, but I will not wait in the standby line for it.


I probably wouldn't wait 90 minutes for the fireworks either. I've gotten pretty good and sneaking in next to the partners statue around 20 minutes before the show starts, and I'm tall enough that views are rarely an issue.


----------



## Smugpugmug

Kanga and Roo said:


> We don't have kids, but, seeing tiny babies being dragged around a hot, noisy park doesn't feel right. It feels they are only there as accessories for photo ops.


I won't go as far to say they're photo ops but I do feel bad for a lot of these tiny babies being brought to the parks. If I, a grown adult, feel hot and miserable walking around in the Florida heat, I can't imagine how these newborns must feel.



jimmymc said:


> I probably wouldn't wait 90 minutes for the fireworks either. I've gotten pretty good and sneaking in next to the partners statue around 20 minutes before the show starts, and I'm tall enough that views are rarely an issue.


That's another issue that I have. I'm 5'3" so I somewhat need to secure a good spot so I'm able to see the show. My sister is 4'11" so if a dad putting their kid on their shoulders stands in front of us, she won't be able to see anything. We camped out in advance for a front row spot of Harmonious and we plan to never do that again. It just wasn't worth the hassle IMO


----------



## lookingforsunshine

Ciyra said:


> I don't understand the appeal of Marvel or Star Wars


AGREED. And I hate seeing them at Disney.


----------



## Figment Mom

I guess my most shameful Disney secret is I took a week-long solo trip and never told my kids. They were out of the country visiting relatives and I took advantage of that.  I rope dropped every morning and closed the parks every night (including some 1 am extra magic hours), did lots of special events like the Toy Story Land early entry which included breakfast, a MK dessert party, Tiffins/Lion King package, and the Keys to the Kingdom tour.  It was amazing and I would definitely go solo again. However, I am incredibly excited to be bringing my kids on my next trip. It will be my younger son's first trip.


----------



## Caseheidi

I really enjoy watching the tween movies with my DD (13) and probably like them more then she does.  I just find it refreshing to see clean programing where it is not full of swear words and innuendo.


----------



## Jonfw2

Figment Mom said:


> I guess my most shameful Disney secret is I took a week-long solo trip and never told my kids. They were out of the country visiting relatives and I took advantage of that.  I rope dropped every morning and closed the parks every night (including some 1 am extra magic hours), did lots of special events like the Toy Story Land early entry which included breakfast, a MK dessert party, Tiffins/Lion King package, and the Keys to the Kingdom tour.  It was amazing and I would definitely go solo again. However, I am incredibly excited to be bringing my kids on my next trip. It will be my younger son's first trip.


Oh this is GOOD.


----------



## BroadwayHermione5

Ok i have another set:


1). I actually want to stay at the all stars again now that they've been redone!
2) If i had the money right now, as much as I want to i don't think i would be a dvc owner. I WOULD however start racking up a Marriott loyalty program for the Swolphin!
3) I never saw wishes live.......
4)The park I have done the most rides/attractions/eaten in is actually DHS. I still need to ride a few things and eat at a couple more places, but I am very close. EPCOT would be second place for how much I have done.
5) I loved trattoria al forno breakfast more without the characters (even though I met some of my faves). If they get rid of the al forno eggs all bets are off! They must stay thats how good they were!
6) My family and I were some of the only people that enjoyed BoG dinner before they changed to prix fix.
7) Somewhere in my home is a painting I did in France when I was four. Plus we have a parasol from there as well. And a lot of pictures are from that pavilion. I guess France was my original fave pavilion!
8) I have never been on figment in any incarnation.
9) I'm sad my last ride on GMR I got the western scene and not the gangster scene.
10) I want them to keep the 50th anniversary statues in various areas of the park after April 2023!


----------



## Nick6300

BroadwayHermione5 said:


> Ok i have another set:
> 
> 
> 1). I actually want to stay at the all stars again now that they've been redone!
> 2) If i had the money right now, as much as I want to i don't think i would be a dvc owner. I WOULD however start racking up a Marriott loyalty program for the Swolphin!
> 3) I never saw wishes live.......
> 4)The park I have done the most rides/attractions/eaten in is actually DHS. I still need to ride a few things and eat at a couple more places, but I am very close. EPCOT would be second place for how much I have done.
> 5) I loved trattoria al forno breakfast more without the characters (even though I met some of my faves). If they get rid of the al forno eggs all bets are off! They must stay thats how good they were!
> 6) My family and I were some of the only people that enjoyed BoG dinner before they changed to prix fix.
> 7) Somewhere in my home is a painting I did in France when I was four. Plus we have a parasol from there as well. And a lot of pictures are from that pavilion. I guess France was my original fave pavilion!
> 8) I have never been on figment in any incarnation.
> 9) I'm sad my last ride on GMR I got the western scene and not the gangster scene.
> 10) I want them to keep the 50th anniversary statues in various areas of the park after April 2023!


9) I don't think I ever realized on GMR that there are rotating scenes. I thought it was always the same show. Must have been on it over 100x to not pay attn.


----------



## rangerxenos

1. I don't see the point of the food booths at the various EPCOT festivals, I feel they are overpriced and the portions are too small for what they're charging.  

2. I don't care about the Disney bubble and staying on property, I will most likely go back to staying off property next trip as there aren't enough perks left to stay onsite.

3.  I really don't like The Incredibles.


----------



## GoofyDad_4427

jimmymc said:


> I think Disney should keep the reservation system. It makes travelling around holidays and crowded weeks bearable. I was able to go to Magic Kingdom on Easter Saturday and it was fine, normal crowd levels and no problem getting on all the rides I wanted to, plus a bunch of shows I normally wouldn't have time for.


I agree with this, except i think if you have park hopper you should be able to enter any park after 2:00 (if capacity allows) without having to tap in to the reserved park first.  This would leave at least a little flexibility for those that want to change plans.


----------



## Nick6300

My best Disney friend and I agreed that we'd rather go to actual jail (hopefully not something serious) than Disney jail and be banned for life. I later nearly went to Disney jail. About 11 years ago, I went to GR when my ticket wouldn't scan correctly at EP. The CM called a mgr. to pull me aside into a room, where the police later came to interrogate me on where I got my tickets. I bought resold tickets from someone who stole several credit cards and had a chain of selling Disney tickets. After over an hour of going through my accounts and payment history, they believed me and let us go. But I was out 7 day hoppers for 6 adults, and not given any sort of passes - I had to buy them for full price on the spot. It was humiliating and stressful.


----------



## jimmymc

GoofyDad_4427 said:


> I agree with this, except i think if you have park hopper you should be able to enter any park after 2:00 (if capacity allows) without having to tap in to the reserved park first.  This would leave at least a little flexibility for those that want to change plans.


I agree with that, and even potentially changing the time to 1 pm. That way everyone who reserved the park will have the chance to enter before a potential big rush.


----------



## Jonfw2

Okay here’s mine:

I haven’t taken Disney busses in my last three trips specifically because I am enraged by motorized carts.

During Covid, when bus service was VERY slow, my daughter and I missed a bus by a couple of groups but at least were near the front for the next bus.

One minute before the next bus rolled up, two motorized carts pulled up each with a large party. They were allowed to board first and (due to no standing during Covid) took the entire bus.

We had to run to catch an Uber to make an ADR.

Haven’t taken a bus since.


----------



## BrianL

Jonfw2 said:


> Okay here’s mine:
> 
> I haven’t taken Disney busses in my last three trips specifically because I am enraged by motorized carts.
> 
> During Covid, when bus service was VERY slow, my daughter and I missed a bus by a couple of groups but at least were near the front for the next bus.
> 
> One minute before the next bus rolled up, two motorized carts pulled up each with a large party. They were allowed to board first and (due to no standing during Covid) took the entire bus.
> 
> We had to run to catch an Uber to make an ADR.
> 
> Haven’t taken a bus since.



That was a real problem when bus seating was so limited. I am all for boarding those wtih mobility devices first, but they shouldn't be able to take 20 people with them. It's not nearly as much of a concern when buses are running at normal capacity though.


----------



## BroadwayHermione5

Nick6300 said:


> 9) I don't think I ever realized on GMR that there are rotating scenes. I thought it was always the same show. Must have been on it over 100x to not pay attn.


Yep it only happened if they needed to be at high capacity. I never knew it existed either until maybe 2015 when I saw it on a vlog and I was like “wait what?”


----------



## jimmymc

Nick6300 said:


> 9) I don't think I ever realized on GMR that there are rotating scenes. I thought it was always the same show. Must have been on it over 100x to not pay attn.


I only got the Gangster Scene and didn't know there was a Western scene for a while. Was never able to make it back before it closed.


----------



## Jonfw2

BrianL said:


> That was a real problem when bus seating was so limited. I am all for boarding those wtih mobility devices first, but they shouldn't be able to take 20 people with them. It's not nearly as much of a concern when buses are running at normal capacity though.


I am also for boarding them first.  But it shouldn't be a front of the line pass.  There's no medical reason for folks in scooters to not wait their turn if there were already a ton of people in line before them.


----------



## Deb1993

Can't stand the Avatar stuff and it seems to take Disney FOREVER to build new attractions - I just didn't get the Avatar stuff so long after the movie had come out.  Same with Tron.


----------



## Nick6300

jimmymc said:


> I only got the Gangster Scene and didn't know there was a Western scene for a while. Was never able to make it back before it closed.


https://www.parkeology.com/2017/08/great-movie-ride-cowboy-scene-detail.html
I found this article on the western scene.

My last memory of the GMR was taking a phone interview just outside the ride, there's not really an abundance of good locations at WDW for this, but I remember struggling to hear anything. Wife was waiting on me to enter the queue.


----------



## Moliphino

Jonfw2 said:


> I am also for boarding them first.  But it shouldn't be a front of the line pass.  There's no medical reason for folks in scooters to not wait their turn if there were already a ton of people in line before them.


Some bus lines have people in scooters/wheelchairs/etc. wait in the regular line until the last turn, where they can pull off into a handicapped line. That way they aren't cutting in front of massive lines of people, just ensuring they can load first.


----------



## Jonfw2

Moliphino said:


> Some bus lines have people in scooters/wheelchairs/etc. wait in the regular line until the last turn, where they can pull off into a handicapped line. That way they aren't cutting in front of massive lines of people, just ensuring they can load first.


Oh I agree- that would be ideal.  In my experience, that's the opposite of what happened.


----------



## Moliphino

Jonfw2 said:


> Oh I agree- that would be ideal.  In my experience, that's the opposite of what happened.


It's definitely not all of them. IME, the bus from MK to Pop and (pre-Skyliner) the bus from Epcot to Pop were set up that way.


----------



## Mommy2cody

I hate the skyliner. The idea is great. The gondolas are awesome. But we always stay at POP our last trip was the first trip with the skyliner. I did not like standing in the long lines in the sun (May) waiting for the skyliner to EP or HS at park open. Or super tired and waiting over an hour and a half to go back to POP after EP closed. They don't run the buses to the parks with the skyliner from POP.  At least run them at park opening and closing!! We will not stay at POP anymore because of this. Next trip is POFQ.

I also hate lines extending into the walk ways and then you get to the front of ride and the inside line has no one in it and you walk right through! WTH, its hot and busy outside.... use the inside portion of the line!!


----------



## BrianL

Mommy2cody said:


> I hate the skyliner. The idea is great. The gondolas are awesome. But we always stay at POP our last trip was the first trip with the skyliner. I did not like standing in the long lines in the sun (May) waiting for the skyliner to EP or HS at park open. Or super tired and waiting over an hour and a half to go back to POP after EP closed. They don't run the buses to the parks with the skyliner from POP.  At least run them at park opening and closing!! We will not stay at POP anymore because of this. Next trip is POFQ.
> 
> I also hate lines extending into the walk ways and then you get to the front of ride and the inside line has no one in it and you walk right through! WTH, its hot and busy outside.... use the inside portion of the line!!



Were they fully loading the Skyliner when youwere there or were they still seperating parties. It took forever during the COVID measures, but when they pack the cars the lines go much faster!


----------



## jimmymc

Mommy2cody said:


> I hate the skyliner. The idea is great. The gondolas are awesome. But we always stay at POP our last trip was the first trip with the skyliner. I did not like standing in the long lines in the sun (May) waiting for the skyliner to EP or HS at park open. Or super tired and waiting over an hour and a half to go back to POP after EP closed. They don't run the buses to the parks with the skyliner from POP.  At least run them at park opening and closing!! We will not stay at POP anymore because of this. Next trip is POFQ.
> 
> I also hate lines extending into the walk ways and then you get to the front of ride and the inside line has no one in it and you walk right through! WTH, its hot and busy outside.... use the inside portion of the line!!


That's really bad. I stayed at Caribbean Beach and the skyliner never took more than 15 minutes to get on. CB is also in a better location because you don't have to transfer.


----------



## RLGNC

Mommy2cody said:


> They don't run the buses to the parks with the skyliner from POP.


So are you saying there is no option to take the bus to the park from POP if the skyliner is running?


----------



## BrianL

RLGNC said:


> So are you saying there is no option to take the bus to the park from POP if the skyliner is running?



Not to Epcot or HS. The Skyliner is going to generally be faster anyway. A line does form early for it, but it's not much different from needing to be at the bus stop super early.


----------



## RLGNC

BrianL said:


> Not to Epcot or HS. The Skyliner is going to generally be faster anyway. A line does form early for it, but it's not much different from needing to be at the bus stop super early.


Wow, I didn't realize this. We were planning on skyliner anyway, but odd to think there's no other option (besides Uber I guess).  Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## BrianL

RLGNC said:


> Wow, I didn't realize this. We were planning on skyliner anyway, but odd to think there's no other option (besides Uber I guess).  Thanks for clarifying!



It is the same at Monorail resorts - for MK & Epcot you are expected to use the monorail. They run busses if the Monorail is down though. I'd take the Skyliner over the Monorail any day - it really is very efficient. They will only make you share gondolas at peak times, and it makes it so easy to hit the resort for mid-day breaks.


----------



## RLGNC

BrianL said:


> I'd take the Skyliner over the Monorail any day - it really is very efficient. They will only make you share gondolas at peak times, and it makes it so easy to hit the resort for mid-day breaks.


I can't wait to try it in September!


----------



## BrianL

RLGNC said:


> I can't wait to try it in September!



It'll be awesome! Please note that form POP you have to transfer at Caribbean Beach, which is the big hub. CM's will direct you to the HS line or the Riviera/Epcot line. The HS line is super short, but the EP line is longer and will pass through Riviera, but you don't have to get out (guests could theoretically join you if needed and you're gondola is not full). Also, keep in mind that it brings you to the BACK of Epcot, near Boardwalk & Yacht & Beach Club, so you are coming in from that side. The IG was expanded to handle the additional volume. It all works very well!


----------



## Mommy2cody

This was May 2021. They were still loading just your party. But it was horrible. The HUB at CBR in the sun waiting out in the old parking lot (the area down below the loading platform) for the Skyliner... we decided then we would not stay at POP again. Same coming back from EP at night. I will say during the day there was no wait. It was only the morning and evening. It got so bad we started using rideshare to get to and from HS and EP at those times. The line at POP wasn't bad. It was the HUB at CBR.


I'm sure its better now but my DH has his mind set that we will never stay there again. (Which does make me sad. We have only ever stayed at POP)


----------



## RLGNC

BrianL said:


> It'll be awesome! Please note that form POP you have to transfer at Caribbean Beach, which is the big hub. CM's will direct you to the HS line or the Riviera/Epcot line. The HS line is super short, but the EP line is longer and will pass through Riviera, but you don't have to get out (guests could theoretically join you if needed and you're gondola is not full). Also, keep in mind that it brings you to the BACK of Epcot, near Boardwalk & Yacht & Beach Club, so you are coming in from that side. The IG was expanded to handle the additional volume. It all works very well!


I didn't know that about the hub, so thanks for that.  I did know about entering in the World Showcase, but only because on our 2018 trip we saw all the "coming soon" signs for the skyliner and got excited about it.  Time flies!


----------



## BrianL

Mommy2cody said:


> This was May 2021. They were still loading just your party. But it was horrible. The HUB at CBR in the sun waiting out in the old parking lot (the area down below the loading platform) for the Skyliner... we decided then we would not stay at POP again. Same coming back from EP at night. I will say during the day there was no wait. It was only the morning and evening. It got so bad we started using rideshare to get to and from HS and EP at those times. The line at POP wasn't bad. It was the HUB at CBR.
> 
> 
> I'm sure its better now but my DH has his mind set that we will never stay there again. (Which does make me sad. We have only ever stayed at POP)



Well, please be assured that it is much better when they are combining parties. The line at the end of the night will still look long, but it moves FAST when operating at full capacity. I'd say it's better than the wait for a bus.


----------



## Nick6300

Kanga and Roo said:


> I don't like Finding Nemo, not just the movie, but  the show at AK too.


I'm glad it's back, not because I loved it, but it was my designated AK napping spot! Even when I tried to pay attention, I can't remember the last time I didn't fall asleep. We recently watched live streams of the new show from home and I still fell asleep (*disclaimer: I was reclined in my lazy chair on a Sat after a long work week). 

But no, I actually like it fine, the performers seem talented to me. Even if I didn't like it, I don't like to see any attractions going away in general... such as scheduled Kite Tails - since these attract some of the crowds away from where I want to go. The AK parade, however, was an exception, since it was hard to navigate around the viewers. Only parades I watch were MK evening ones.


----------



## belle032

Love seeing differing opinions, although a lot of my ideas have already been said!

-Mickey & Minnie's Runaway Railway is meh. I was underwhelmed I guess? I wouldn't wait longer than 10-15 minutes for it.
-Tinkerbell is a a brat and my least favorite character. I would use another "B" word, but don't want to get banned!
-I don't enjoy the Finding Nemo show at all and the benches might be the most uncomfortable seats I've never sat in. 
-I actually look forward to the Splash Mountain retheme.
-Don't understand paying Deluxe resort prices. $400-800 a night for what? Maybe if there were a ton of perks or amenities?
-Agree about Food & Wine. Overrated and overpriced. Sure we enjoy some of the food and drink items, but I'm not going to make a trip for it. Plus, I'd rather not eat my food over a trashcan. Go sit and have a meal somewhere!
-I don't get the popcorn bucket thing.
-Pandora is beautiful and FoP is awesome, but I still haven't seen Avatar. And no plans to watch it.

Positive thoughts:

-We love the Skyliner. Worth it to stay at Pop or Caribbean Beach just for that.
-I didn't get Star Wars or Marvel until I did both movie marathons during the pandemic. Now I'm a big fan, especially Marvel.


----------



## Moliphino

Mommy2cody said:


> This was May 2021. They were still loading just your party. But it was horrible. The HUB at CBR in the sun waiting out in the old parking lot (the area down below the loading platform) for the Skyliner... we decided then we would not stay at POP again. Same coming back from EP at night. I will say during the day there was no wait. It was only the morning and evening. It got so bad we started using rideshare to get to and from HS and EP at those times. The line at POP wasn't bad. It was the HUB at CBR.
> 
> 
> I'm sure its better now but my DH has his mind set that we will never stay there again. (Which does make me sad. We have only ever stayed at POP)


I was at Pop in May 2021, too. The lines always moved fast, we never waited more than 30 minutes even when it extended into the bus stop area at CBR or when it went almost to the Beach Club at Epcot closing.


----------



## Mommy2cody

Moliphino said:


> I was at Pop in May 2021, too. The lines always moved fast, we never waited more than 30 minutes even when it extended into the bus stop area at CBR or when it went almost to the Beach Club at Epcot closing.


I'm glad your experience was better than mine! We definitely waited a lot longer than 30 min. In fact, the tipping point for us was at 45 min. We were still in the switchback part of the line. We walked over to the Beach Club lobby at got an uber in under 10 min. Maybe we just had an off transportation trip lol. This is a good example of how people can have different experiences even with similar circumstances at WDW. We found ourselves waiting much more than usual that trip. Even for busses. 

My issue is that at park opening and closing they should still offer busses to/from the park. Especially for people who may not feel comfortable riding the skyliner.

I still love POP but we are going to try another resort this next trip in December.


----------



## Moliphino

Mommy2cody said:


> I'm glad your experience was better than mine! We definitely waited a lot longer than 30 min. In fact, the tipping point for us was at 45 min. We were still in the switchback part of the line. We walked over to the Beach Club lobby at got an uber in under 10 min. Maybe we just had an off transportation trip lol. This is a good example of how people can have different experiences even with similar circumstances at WDW. We found ourselves waiting much more than usual that trip. Even for busses.
> 
> My issue is that at park opening and closing they should still offer busses to/from the park. Especially for people who may not feel comfortable riding the skyliner.
> 
> I still love POP but we are going to try another resort this next trip in December.


AOA has buses at all times. I'm not sure if they run as frequently as they did pre-Skyliner, but Pop guests can use the AOA buses if they want.

The morning bus lines for MK that trip were waaaaay worse than the Skyliner lines. I'd never seen them that insane before, they wrapped all the way over near the port cochere. There were constant buses coming through, but they were still limiting capacity then so it took forever. AK lines were bad, but not quite that bad.


----------



## sheilafri

belle032 said:


> Love seeing differing opinions, although a lot of my ideas have already been said!
> 
> -Mickey & Minnie's Runaway Railway is meh. I was underwhelmed I guess? I wouldn't wait longer than 10-15 minutes for it.
> -Tinkerbell is a a brat and my least favorite character. I would use another "B" word, but don't want to get banned!
> -I don't enjoy the Finding Nemo show at all and the benches might be the most uncomfortable seats I've never sat in.
> -I actually look forward to the Splash Mountain retheme.
> -Don't understand paying Deluxe resort prices. $400-800 a night for what? Maybe if there were a ton of perks or amenities?
> -Agree about Food & Wine. Overrated and overpriced. Sure we enjoy some of the food and drink items, but I'm not going to make a trip for it. Plus, I'd rather not eat my food over a trashcan. Go sit and have a meal somewhere!
> -I don't get the popcorn bucket thing.
> -Pandora is beautiful and FoP is awesome, but I still haven't seen Avatar. And no plans to watch it.
> 
> Positive thoughts:
> 
> -We love the Skyliner. Worth it to stay at Pop or Caribbean Beach just for that.
> -I didn't get Star Wars or Marvel until I did both movie marathons during the pandemic. Now I'm a big fan, especially Marvel.


Agree with practically every point. I’ll go farther and say I can’t see paying for any Disney resort. Values are frenetic, sensory overload campuses. Mods are okay but overpriced compared to similar off-site hotels. Deluxes are just crazy expensive. I’ll stay at Swolphin if I can get a good rate.  I don’t need a theme to be able to fall asleep after being in a park all day.  I go to WDW for the parks not because it is a splurge vacation destination.


----------



## starlite_

Park hopping in WDW sounds absolutely exhausting. You need to walk all the way to the gate, wait for transportation, board transportation and then however long it takes to get to your new park??? That's what? minimum 1 hr? What an exhausting waste of time imo.


----------



## supergirl04

Another one:

I like the park reservation system. I’ve been during Easter, Christmas and the 4th. I like knowing I can get into those parks in advance.


----------



## Smugpugmug

starlite_ said:


> Park hopping in WDW sounds absolutely exhausting. You need to walk all the way to the gate, wait for transportation, board transportation and then however long it takes to get to your new park??? That's what? minimum 1 hr? What an exhausting waste of time imo.


After having done a no park hopping trip, I agree. I have an AP but my sister and friend only had day tickets without park hopping. We didn't mind being in one park per day and would spend the busiest + hottest times of the day at the pool before hitting up the parks at night or go eat dinner somewhere. We did wish we did 2 Epcot days instead of 2 at HS but that was the only time where we would've park hopped if I'm being honest.

On the flip side I would 100% buy park hopping tickets for Universal Orlando and Disneyland. I think at those parks it's essential given how close they are to each other.


----------



## SteveAZee

starlite_ said:


> Park hopping in WDW sounds absolutely exhausting. You need to walk all the way to the gate, wait for transportation, board transportation and then however long it takes to get to your new park??? That's what? minimum 1 hr? What an exhausting waste of time imo.


It depends on what parks you're hopping between, right? Epcot to HS is the Skyliner, which is a nice ride and a brief rest. MK to Epcot is a couple monorail trips. Both of these are (to me) relaxing and part of the experience of the resort. Worst case, I think, is Animal Kingdom to anywhere. Last trip we drove and parked at AK for the morning and then drove to Epcot for a late lunch... that was probably worst case for us... probably the 1 hour you mention, and not very relaxing or interesting.


----------



## starlite_

SteveAZee said:


> It depends on what parks you're hopping between, right? Epcot to HS is the Skyliner, which is a nice ride and a brief rest. MK to Epcot is a couple monorail trips. Both of these are (to me) relaxing and part of the experience of the resort. Worst case, I think, is Animal Kingdom to anywhere. Last trip we drove and parked at AK for the morning and then drove to Epcot for a late lunch... that was probably worst case for us... probably the 1 hour you mention, and not very relaxing or interesting.


I am scared of heights so I cannot ride the skyliner if you paid me to and personally "a couple of monorail trips" sounds tiring already. I do enough transit changes in daily life to want to do it on vacation as well. That's me tho, it certainly opens possibilities if you find public transport relaxing. Out of curiosity, how long does it take to go from MK to Epcot in said monorail rides?


----------



## SteveAZee

starlite_ said:


> I am scared of heights so I cannot ride the skyliner if you paid me to and personally "a couple of monorail trips" sounds tiring already. I do enough transit changes in daily life to want to do it on vacation as well. That's me tho, it certainly opens possibilities if you find public transport relaxing. Out of curiosity, how long does it take to go from MK to Epcot in said monorail rides?


I'm guessing about half an hour, maybe 40 minutes... the travel time is maybe half of that, the rest is the wait at wherever you're starting (MK or Epcot) plus the transfer at the TTC. Busy days and busy times of the day will make that worse. I'm not an expert, but that's from my personal experience. 

You can always take the bus between parks... no transfer. Trip time (waiting and travel) might be faster, it might not. I would much rather ride the monorail than a bus, but that's my preference.


----------



## wilckepedia

SteveAZee said:


> I'm guessing about half an hour, maybe 40 minutes... the travel time is maybe half of that, the rest is the wait at wherever you're starting (MK or Epcot) plus the transfer at the TTC. Busy days and busy times of the day will make that worse. I'm not an expert, but that's from my personal experience.
> 
> You can always take the bus between parks... no transfer. Trip time (waiting and travel) might be faster, it might not. I would much rather ride the monorail than a bus, but that's my preference.


The Epcot monorail has always been my favorite. I almost got trapped not being able to get to the airport on my final day because of a monster storm and the monorail getting shut down. With all the transportation re-routing, it took forever to get back to SSR for my bags. Thankfully the storm also delayed my flight, so I was fine. But that turned into a whole OTHER adventure of a story.


----------



## Moliphino

starlite_ said:


> Park hopping in WDW sounds absolutely exhausting. You need to walk all the way to the gate, wait for transportation, board transportation and then however long it takes to get to your new park??? That's what? minimum 1 hr? What an exhausting waste of time imo.


It's like a 20 minute walk between DHS and Epcot.
I get bored in one park all day (that one Covid trip before park hopping came back was rough), so we hop every day. We don't go back to the hotel during the day, so it's our midday break.


----------



## shaqfor3

starlite_ said:


> Park hopping in WDW sounds absolutely exhausting. You need to walk all the way to the gate, wait for transportation, board transportation and then however long it takes to get to your new park??? That's what? minimum 1 hr? What an exhausting waste of time imo.


I use to agreed with you and still do if you have children but with genie+ I like park hopping.  I can use all the good genie+ in DHS or Epcot by 2 or 3pm so I rather go to MK and keep using genie+.  The time you waste traveling you can made it up by using LL

Of course this mean that now I have to buy Hopper AND genie+

I would prefer having FP+, no park hopper and more money in my wallet, but not longer an option.


----------



## starlite_

shaqfor3 said:


> I use to agreed with you and still do if you have children but with genie+ I like park hopping.  I can use all the good genie+ in DHS or Epcot by 2 or 3pm so I rather go to MK and keep using genie+.  The time you waste traveling you can made it up by using LL
> 
> Of course this mean that now I have to buy Hopper AND genie+
> 
> I would prefer having FP+, no park hopper and more money in my wallet, but not longer an option.


You can make it up but at the end you used the same amount of time for the same rides and ended up with less money haha. 
I suppose if you knew how to work the transportation when it's most efficient you could do your favorite genie+ rides all over the parks in less amount of days. WDW express.


----------



## Nick6300

starlite_ said:


> You can make it up but at the end you used the same amount of time for the same rides and ended up with less money haha.
> I suppose if you knew how to work the transportation when it's most efficient you could do your favorite genie+ rides all over the parks in less amount of days. WDW express.


We typically go for 7-8 park days and still ph, which I do sometimes question how inefficient it might be from the perspective that you can book each park twice. We still hop almost every day, except airport or water park days. I think one of our reasons, other than current setup of stacking LLs for evening, why we like to do this is trying to take advantage of difference in park times from AK opening early like 8-7 and MK might be 9-10. Another factor is dining preferences/reservations (i.e. more dinners at EP). Another factor is our touring style & attraction preferences - we have trouble filling our day at AK past about noon and want to hop, for instance. We like finishing at MK for fireworks sometimes. It does waste time for the park to park transportation (we don't ride share). The walking to front of park doesn't really factor for us, with how fast we walk. Maybe I'm just stubborn, but hopping has always been my touring style.


----------



## starlite_

Nick6300 said:


> We typically go for 7-8 park days and still ph, which I do sometimes question how inefficient it might be from the perspective that you can book each park twice. We still hop almost every day, except airport or water park days. I think one of our reasons, other than current setup of stacking LLs for evening, why we like to do this is trying to take advantage of difference in park times from AK opening early like 8-7 and MK might be 9-10. Another factor is dining preferences/reservations (i.e. more dinners at EP). Another factor is our touring style & attraction preferences - we have trouble filling our day at AK past about noon and want to hop, for instance. We like finishing at MK for fireworks sometimes. It does waste time for the park to park transportation (we don't ride share). The walking to front of park doesn't really factor for us, with how fast we walk. Maybe I'm just stubborn, but hopping has always been my touring style.


That's all good, it does make sense if a park closed earlier, I might hop then too. On a general basis it still seems very wasteful of time and energy for me, but that's the beauty of it touring styles are what works best for each person.


----------



## shaqfor3

starlite_ said:


> That's all good, it does make sense if a park closed earlier, I might hop then too. On a general basis it still seems very wasteful of time and energy for me, but that's the beauty of it touring styles are what works best for each person.



I understand specially if you are deep in fantasyland and have to come to the entrance.  I missed the railroad!


----------



## Nick6300

starlite_ said:


> That's all good, it does make sense if a park closed earlier, I might hop then too. On a general basis it still seems very wasteful of time and energy for me, but that's the beauty of it touring styles are what works best for each person.


Agree, there's so many factors that would go into determining if PH personally makes sense for someone. Park hopping may not make sense for those who have a very long duration trip (i.e. international 2 week guests), a budget conscious person who's purchasing tickets rather than having AP, or much more laid back touring style than me, or maybe a relatively newer to WDW person where they want to do almost everything and each park consumes a significant amount of time, list goes on. Someone who only has 2-3 park days, maybe they want to do a morning at AK and hop to MK with later hours, to be able to sample all 4 parks for their trip. 

I agree that the park to park transportation can sometimes be rough if you just miss a bus. We used to allot about an hr. for getting to 2nd park reservation or whatever. There were times of frustration, and other times that we felt fortunate and made the hopping trip smoothly.

We used to do something that made even less sense... when we lived in Tampa, we'd spend most Saturday 1-day trips going to 3 parks, typically rotating between HS and AK to start, and EP/MK using monorail between. Even though we could just go to 1 park and go to a different one the following week, we still had preferences for select attractions and wanted a glimpse of each park. Didn't do that every time, but we went to at least 2 parks each Sat. Driving ourselves between parks, but sometimes there's a long walk from the parking lot too.


----------



## Nickylv

I hate explaining to people that have never been to Disney that it is not an amusement park. They ask do you really like rides that much? And I have to explain that there is so much more to the parks than just rides….they just don’t get it.


----------



## com_op_2000

Nickylv said:


> I hate explaining to people that have never been to Disney that it is not an amusement park. They ask do you really like rides that much? And I have to explain that there is so much more to the parks than just rides….they just don’t get it.


What I tell people who say things like this is:
Whoever pays the piper calls the music.




If your family or friends wants you to go on a vacation and they are willing to pay for it, go and have a great time on them. If you are paying for the trip you go where and when you choose to go.


----------



## ishbit92

Anytime I go with someone who has never been, I tell them the Pirates of the Caribbean 1st drop is huge and we are going to get really wet. Since it's so dark in there they can't tell that I'm lying. 
I'm talking about the DLR Pirates--it's been so long since I've gone on the WDW Pirates that I don't remember if they have a small drop in the dark at the beginning too.


----------



## BrianL

ishbit92 said:


> Anytime I go with someone who has never been, I tell them the Pirates of the Caribbean 1st drop is huge and we are going to get really wet. Since it's so dark in there they can't tell that I'm lying.
> I'm talking about the DLR Pirates--it's been so long since I've gone on the WDW Pirates that I don't remember if they have a small drop in the dark at the beginning too.



They do, but DL's version has two! It's always fun to hype something up like that, especially to theme park newbies.

I remember when I was with my sister at Tokyo DisneySea, we were getting on the Journey to the Center of the Earth ride and I could tell by looking at the ride system and restraints that this would be on the more intense side (it has a track similar to Test Track/Radiator Springs Racers, but done with three rows of two and a heavy lap bar) - but it starts out slow, like a dark ride. My sister was totally shocked when that thing took off at a certain moment in the story. That's one of the best rides ever too!


----------



## Smugpugmug

Okay this is one I've been thinking about for a while now but the opening of Avengers Campus in Paris solidified it for me.

I'm actually happy that WDW is not allowed to use the Marvel characters in the parks. The Avengers Campus in both California and Paris looks SO underwhelming and bland. It looks like an outdoor mall rather than an immersive land. I'm not a Marvel fan in any way but I would cool with an Avengers land that was as creative as Pandora and Cars Land, two other properties that I absolutely do not care about but adore the lands for. Pym Test Kitchen is the only aspect I really like - everything else I don't miss in Florida.

Also Universal's Spiderman ride is better than Webslingers.


----------



## OppR2nist

My 15 year old son is kind of a ride wimp. We've forced him to go on everything, with mixed results.


----------



## disneydreamer1980

unpopular opinion? DHS absolute least favorite park, by far. Galaxys Edge is underwhelming, RotR is cool but nowhere near as awesome as it’s hyped to be and not worth the money or wait to do it. Also hate Mickeys runaway railway but that may be residual grudge left over from the great movie ride. Also not a big fan of the live shows here and quick service food options aren’t great. If it weren’t for my kids loving the thrill rides here I’d skip it all together.


----------



## jimmymc

supergirl04 said:


> Another one:
> 
> I like the park reservation system. I’ve been during Easter, Christmas and the 4th. I like knowing I can get into those parks in advance.


I completely agree. Not only can you get in, but crowds are manageable, and you can get on attractions with a reasonable wait.


----------



## emilyann704

disneydreamer1980 said:


> unpopular opinion? DHS absolute least favorite park, by far. Galaxys Edge is underwhelming, RotR is cool but nowhere near as awesome as it’s hyped to be and not worth the money or wait to do it. Also hate Mickeys runaway railway but that may be residual grudge left over from the great movie ride. Also not a big fan of the live shows here and quick service food options aren’t great. If it weren’t for my kids loving the thrill rides here I’d skip it all together.


I went to the parks on my own for my first visit back in about 15 years and was really underwhelmed by Hollywood Studios. 

It had been 15 years since I visited MK and Epcot as well but found those just as great as I remembered. I love Tower of Terror because the theming is so on point but beyond that? It was a half day park for me for sure. I was really surprised.


----------



## FAITHOMAS

I hate to see those turkey legs and people walking around with those freaks me out,,


----------



## Ccortave

SandraVB79 said:


> I hate the Poly
> I don't "get" Epcot
> I think Aurora is a witch with a B (so does my brother)
> And I despise Stitch.
> 
> 
> There you go!


Same! Epcot has to be my least fav park.


----------



## Ccortave

BelleIsLost said:


> My shameful secret is that I do not like the parades or Illuminations at Epcot


I also felt Illuminations was very underwhelming. I didn’t even stay for the whole show


----------



## OppR2nist

I refuse to park hop, unless I'm at Universal.


----------



## DVCjj

I hate Space Mountain and think it's dangerous for your neck and back even without pre-existing conditions.  Went one and done.  Couldn't pay me to go again.


----------



## CoachBeard

While I love the theming and immersive nature of the parks, I honestly don't care about characters, merchandise, or the newer movies. Don't get me wrong, I enjoy a Pixar film now and again I think Inside Out was the last one I saw. I do enjoy how it all adds to the theme at the parks, don't get me wrong but I see folks on here complaining about character interactions or integration into an attraction or what have you and I just couldn't care less.

I've seen a lot of folks post complaints about a lot of seriously petty things and I just never want to take a giant corporate entity for granted in that way. I want to just go and enjoy the atmosphere, vacation, and experience, and not let the minutiae bother me. I do agree with some of the junk regarding reservations and genie+ etc... the logistical complications are unprecedented. But whining about "X was only running in B mode so it just wasn't the same screw you Disney, get it together!" Stuff like that bugs me.


----------



## TheBlackBear

I once tried to sneak into a Disney movie without a ticket.


----------



## Genie+

I snuck into MK at WDW once.  

I was like 19 or 20 and went with my sister and her young kids.  We all bought tickets at TTC and rode the monorail.  Well, I lost my ticket in a gust of wind and it went down onto the track as we were boarding.  When we arrived at the gate I told the CM what happened, so she went to go ask about finding my ticket on the track lol.  I look over to see my sister and kids waiting for me inside the park with sad faces   So I just walked thru the gate over to them and we went about our day, lol.  Ain’t nobody got time to find lost tickets!


----------



## zerodogofreason

I can't ride the Prince Charming Regal Carrousel because I get too dizzy, but I adore Expedition Everest, lol.


----------



## Jennykins

I cry at Beauty and the Beast stage show every single time.

I cuss out aggressive stroller parents under my breath.

I hope my future husband is a Disney fanatic like me so I don't have to explain this.

I love Daisy's sassy walk.

I can make Goofy's dumb duh-huh sound perfectly.

I prefer the old-fashioned carpeting in the rooms.


----------



## BlancheNeige7

I don't like any of the fireworks shows.  I much rather been doing rides or shopping. 

I could sit at Poly for hours for the music and theming, but have never stayed.


----------



## ShannyMcB

Shameful secret? I don't miss the great movie ride.


----------



## Juicymaroo

This is bad, but I'm a ride wimp completely so in all the times I've been to WDW, I've never done any of the rides apart from the slow scenic stuff (Test Track has been the biggest one so far for me!) And I worked there for a year as part of the CRP :/ basically wasted my free entry for sure. Looking to make up for it though on all future holidays!


----------



## NJMermaid

I donn't like to stand in a  crowd to watch a parade.  I prefer to watch fireworks from afar, or even on television.
I will work for Mickey Bars.


----------



## rstevens333

Parades are a nightmare. No shame there!


----------



## Nickylv

NJMermaid said:


> I donn't like to stand in a  crowd to watch a parade.  I prefer to watch fireworks from afar, or even on television.
> I will work for Mickey Bars.


unless there is a private viewing section I will not stand in those crouds either


----------



## DVC Sue

I really hate the parades. I go to rides while they’re in progress because the lines are usually shorter.


----------



## tinkerjo

I do not like nighttime shows. Hate all Epcot night shows and I have never seen fantasmic. In all my trips I have never had a desire to stay and watch it. The only parade with watching is the Main Street electrical parade (and I do love that one) I’m not even a fan of the castle projections and prefer to watch fireworks from atop BTMRR than Main Street.


----------



## mjl1993

CRT is one of the worst dining experiences we’ve had as a couple. Horrific food and service both times we’ve been.

Would take a Pizzerizzos over CRT everytime!


----------



## disneymerlady

Love these “shameful secrets” within this thread!

Mine? Dole whip is overrated. I also wish there was adult-only days at Disney. (I can hear the gasps now lol)


----------



## Nickylv

disneymerlady said:


> Love these “shameful secrets” within this thread!
> 
> Mine? Dole whip is overrated. I also wish there was adult-only days at Disney. (I can hear the gasps now lol)


I am not a fan of Dole Whip…to each his own


----------



## com_op_2000

I will take your:


disneymerlady said:


> Love these “shameful secrets” within this thread!
> 
> Mine? Dole whip is overrated. I also wish there was adult-only days at Disney. (I can hear the gasps now lol)


and add:
Adult only time in the Parks
Adult only time at DS
Adult only Resort
Adult only DVC resort
Adult only DCL


----------



## dreamtripper

I dislike Disney parades and shows, I find them corny.  I would far rather spend my time on rides or enjoying a nice meal.


----------



## emilyann704

dreamtripper said:


> I dislike Disney parades and shows, I find them corny.  I would far rather spend my time on rides or enjoying a nice meal.


Same! If I'm around I'll stand there for about 60 seconds until I get the jist and then leave. I appreciate them and am glad they exist -- but I don't care about watching them.


----------



## bakerworld

In about 2015 we enjoyed a Dole Whip. We had sore throats - helped like a throat lozenge. Didn't even know what to order so I asked the clerk what most people get and he gave us one that was like a smoothie. We shared it = one and done so no need to stand in that line. 

DH loves parades so I indulge him when we're not roped in - literally - because it gives me claustrophobia. We have mostly stopped going to MK because Main Street always seemed to be roped in preparation for parades and because we can't stand on Main Street to watch the fireworks. 

We go to Hollywood Studios for the bars. At Epcot we don't even bother with the rides. We've gone years without going beyond the WS. We avoid AK because it reminds me of Busch Gardens but we do enjoy the Dawa Bar.  

LOL - this thread is fun.


----------



## ttintagel

I one stalked the Dapper Dans all the way around the Magic Kingdom. I spotted them coming out of a backstage door in Frontierland and thought I’d follow them to Main Street so I’d be sure to catch their set from the very beginning. I didn’t realize they were going to take a leisurely, meandering stroll around the entire park first!


----------



## Beer Me

I don’t know how shameful but definitely unpopular- to say I am _not_ a fan of the Dapper Dans is putting it mildly. They seem like very talented and nice guys and I appreciate that others appreciate them but personally I do my best to stay out of earshot. Also please don’t ban me from the boards but the Voices of Liberty don’t do it for me either.


----------



## jimmymc

Beer Me said:


> I don’t know how shameful but definitely unpopular- to say I am _not_ a fan of the Dapper Dans is putting it mildly. They seem like very talented and nice guys and I appreciate that others appreciate them but personally I do my best to stay out of earshot. Also please don’t ban me from the boards but the Voices of Liberty don’t do it for me either.


We won't ban you, but you're sentenced to 3 days in the Journey into Imagination Smell Room.


----------



## StarCruzer

We try to count the number of "Disney Meltdowns" each day in the parks. A meltdown is counted if a kid is: 1. laying/sitting on the ground and refuses to get up or 2. crying too hard to speak.

Disney World is also one of the best places to eavesdrop on people. My favorite thing we've overheard a parent say to their kid is "I just want you to put on some socks before we go to the bathroom, is that too much to ask?"

We're not parents yet but we don't judge--Disney is a lot for kids to handle, especially young ones!


----------



## tguz

I love the Dumbo Ride because it was my daughters fav thing in the world when she was little.


----------



## wilckepedia

StarCruzer said:


> We try to count the number of "Disney Meltdowns" each day in the parks. A meltdown is counted if a kid is: 1. laying/sitting on the ground and refuses to get up or 2. crying too hard to speak.
> 
> Disney World is also one of the best places to eavesdrop on people. My favorite thing we've overheard a parent say to their kid is "I just want you to put on some socks before we go to the bathroom, is that too much to ask?"
> 
> We're not parents yet but we don't judge--Disney is a lot for kids to handle, especially young ones!


As a 35 year old Disney adult that STILL hears the story at least once a year of my infamous meltdown at age 3... honestly it doesn't feel like Disney without seeing the best and worst moments for kids. And yes, the tantrum was because I was being forced to take a picture I did not want to pose for.

Honestly, I'll probably take your meltdown count idea on my upcoming solo trip. Totally agree, if I'm not judging or telling parents how to handle their kids, I don't think I'm an awful human for having a silent chuckle to myself.


----------



## BrianL

wilckepedia said:


> As a 35 year old Disney adult that STILL hears the story at least once a year of my infamous meltdown at age 3... honestly it doesn't feel like Disney without seeing the best and worst moments for kids. And yes, the tantrum was because I was being forced to take a picture I did not want to pose for.
> 
> Honestly, I'll probably take your meltdown count idea on my upcoming solo trip. Totally agree, if I'm not judging or telling parents how to handle their kids, I don't think I'm an awful human for having a silent chuckle to myself.



It's not the kid meltdowns that botehr me, it's the ADULTS! I've seen it. It's ugly.


----------



## ILikeWaffles

disneymerlady said:


> Love these “shameful secrets” within this thread!
> 
> Mine? Dole whip is overrated. I also wish there was adult-only days at Disney. (I can hear the gasps now lol)


I agree with both of these!


----------



## Lumpy1106

Nice zombie thread
I might have already posted this in this thread, but my shameful secret is I have ridden both Superstar Limo and Rocket Rods.


----------



## vincep

I didn't like The Great Movie Ride either. And I'm a huge fan of classic Hollywood. I thought it flat and without imagination. Went once and do not miss it in the least.

Bringing in all these IPs has diluted the pure Disney experience which I knew as a boy and it was tremendous. But who can I say it to? The people who love this stuff would be furious.

For those who are down on Dole Whip try it with the rum. It's quite something. Very expensive but worth having once.

Have not been able to get over the loss of Toad, 20,000 Leagues and SWSA. They were such an essential part of the Magic Kingdom and the heart of Fantasy Land. It's why people say it's better in Disneyland. I mean really I haven't gotten over it. Which is why I can't admit it to anybody. People would be get a life!


----------



## tinkerjo

BrianL said:


> It's not the kid meltdowns that botehr me, it's the ADULTS! I've seen it. It's ugly.


I have unfortunately been one of these adult meltdowns. I funded a family trip, helped with the grandkids the whole trip and  ended up getting sick and tired of hearing DIL complain about everything!!(she had never been out of the state let alone to WDW. Thought she would act better) I kinda lost it. The ungrateful little brat got an earful that day right outside of star tours. Not one of my proudest moments


----------



## BrianL

tinkerjo said:


> I have unfortunately been one of these adult meltdowns. I funded a family trip, helped with the grandkids the whole trip and  ended up getting sick and tired of hearing DIL complain about everything!!(she had never been out of the state let alone to WDW. Thought she would act better) I kinda lost it. The ungrateful little brat got an earful that day right outside of star tours. Not one of my proudest moments



Well, it happens. Sounds justified.


----------



## miksicnarf

Lumpy1106 said:


> Nice zombie thread
> I might have already posted this in this thread, but my shameful secret is I have ridden both Superstar Limo and Rocket Rods.


Ha...I've ridden the Flying Saucers!


----------



## StarCruzer

tinkerjo said:


> I have unfortunately been one of these adult meltdowns. I funded a family trip, helped with the grandkids the whole trip and  ended up getting sick and tired of hearing DIL complain about everything!!(she had never been out of the state let alone to WDW. Thought she would act better) I kinda lost it. The ungrateful little brat got an earful that day right outside of star tours. Not one of my proudest moments


 Oof, I definitely had one trip when I had the meltdown as well. I planned a full trip for me, DH, and his mother, sister, niece and nephew. My way of doing Disney is to plan everything in advance so I don't have to worry when we get to the parks. His family likes to do things more on the fly. I made it clear that I have a plan (which I got everyone's input on beforehand, up pdating DH & getting his buy-in every step of the way) but if people want to do something else that's fine, it's just not my responsibility. 

Well DH decided he wanted to go off plan BUT also wanted my help to make adjustments on the fly (what restaurant can we get chicken nuggets at for the kids? Where is the best coffee in EPCOT? Can we change our FP+ to a different time? What order are the stops on the monorail?). And I was like "Nope, you can do all that yourself easily through the app." (Note: my in-laws are lovely and laid-back, my husband was the one poking me for info).

DH pulled me aside because he could see I was not pleased and said something like "well you just know more about the parks" and while I didn't yell, I definitely started crying and shot back that I'd been discussing this vacation with him for the last 3 months and it wasn't my fault he wasn't paying attention and decided to do zero research; he just got to show up and enjoy a great vacation that I did all the research and work for. He did apologize and we took some time to ourselves to cool off and the rest of the vacation was fine. But man, I was soooooo pissed lol


----------



## Lovelife85

nurse.darcy said:


> I have never invited a "boyfriend" to share my experience. . .lol


That made me laugh


----------

